# Shippuuden Gifs Thread



## Selva (May 10, 2007)

​- If quoting posts that contain gifs, remove the images and just quote the text. It makes the page loads faster.
- Rehost the images to your own account if you use them.
- Want to learn how to make gifs, this page is your friend ;]
- If using a gif from here, credit the maker ;]
​
*Spoiler*: __ 



*- Episodes 13-31*
*- Episodes 32-58*
*- Episodes 59-91*
*- Episodes 92-128*



(Still updating. Right now at page 200 =P)


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2007)

​
*Spoiler*: _Episodes 32-58_ 




*- Episode 32:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 33:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 34-35:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 36-37:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 39:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 40-41:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 42:* x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 43:* x, x, x
*- Episode 45: *x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 46-47:* x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 48-49:* x, x, x, x
*- Episode 51-52:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 53- 54:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 55:* x, x, x, x
*- Episode 56-57-58:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2007)

​
*Spoiler*: _Episodes 59-91_ 




*- Episode 59-60:* x, x, x
*- Episode 63-64-65:* x, x, x, x
*- Episode 66-68-69:* x, x, x
*- Episode 71:* x, x, x
*- Episode 72-73:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 74-75:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
_*- Episode 76-77:*_ x, x, x
*- Episode 78-79:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 81-82:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 83-84-85:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 86-87:* x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 88-89-90:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 91:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

Well, I made three of Kisame, if you want them...




(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## Naiomi Taigashi (May 10, 2007)

They look good. The 3rd one looks funny.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, I tried to make Kisame do a head bang for the third one...But it now looks like he's doing a different kind of banging...


----------



## Naiomi Taigashi (May 10, 2007)

Hahaha yup he looks like hes doing a different kind of banging thats for sure.


----------



## Taxman (May 11, 2007)

sig form:


avy form that fits senior limits:


----------



## Season's Best (May 11, 2007)

Taxman said:


> sig form:



That is freaking adorable. Thank you Taxman!


----------



## taboo (May 11, 2007)

Ha ha, is it ok for me to ask someone make one of Gai riding away on kisame's sword after he grabs it?


----------



## taboo (May 11, 2007)

xD Thanks, that's awsome~


----------



## Captain Gir (May 11, 2007)

Taxman...I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 11, 2007)

Large Size:



And Avatar Size:



Since I have the raw, I guess I can do a few requests...


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2007)

these are some cool gif's


----------



## Even (May 11, 2007)

ooo I'll use the Neji one if that's okay with you Wiser_Guy


----------



## Louchan (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I'm having so much fun. <3


----------



## Morati (May 11, 2007)

Here's a couple of mine  

Normal:


Ava:


----------



## pinkbabii (May 11, 2007)

I want one of when it zooms in on his face in kind of slow mo ^^


----------



## Foxcanine (May 11, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Oh, I'm having so much fun. <3




hehehhehehheheheh.... that was funny!!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (May 11, 2007)

I kinda want to make one or two, but I don't have Photoshop on my laptop, which is my anime computer.  xD;
I need to get Photoshop for this computer...


----------



## Delta Shell (May 11, 2007)

Has that been speeded up?


----------



## Alexis Laree (May 11, 2007)

All of the gifs you guys are making are awesome and funny. Love the one with Chibi Sakura, Naruto, & Itachi.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 11, 2007)

Made this one out of personal amusement:
Sig size:

Avatar size:


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 11, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Made this one out of personal amusement:
> Sig size:
> 
> Avatar size:



lmfaoO!!!


Could someone make me a Itachi gif sig? Preferly when he does/looks awesome in the latest ep xD


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 11, 2007)

dxtr said:


> lmfaoO!!!
> 
> 
> Could someone make me a Itachi gif sig? Preferly when he does/looks awesome in the latest ep xD



Eh, name a time, I never really noticed a time when Itachi was looking cool...


----------



## Rori (May 11, 2007)

I was waiting for someone to create this thread.

I have a few TenTen gifs. <3





very slow, I know >_<


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 11, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Eh, name a time, I never really noticed a time when Itachi was looking cool...



Hmm, 17:17 when he is raising up his finger and points it at Naruto maybe?? =D


----------



## Louchan (May 11, 2007)

Like so?


----------



## Gaara (May 11, 2007)

Wow!! Louchan could I use that gif please!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2007)

They're some great gifs in this thead.


----------



## Naiomi Taigashi (May 11, 2007)

Ohhh theres a lot of really good gifs in here, maybe I should make a thread like this for the next episode.


----------



## Louchan (May 11, 2007)

Gaara said:


> Wow!! Louchan could I use that gif please!



Of course.
I'm not planning on using it anyway.
Just give me credit for it, okay?


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 11, 2007)

I think this works better...

Signature Size:

Avatar Size:


----------



## Catterix (May 11, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> I think this works better...
> 
> Signature Size:
> 
> Avatar Size:



lol

Aww seems like someone doesn't like other people getting complimented and not him   

Thanks for these, some are hilarious, some are just really cool.

Personally, I find I really apprecate the animation when looking at the GIFs, like for example the one where Ten-Ten's spikey bomb causes an explosion next to Kisame; it looks really well animated there.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2007)

Well...I've tried, I dunno how to speed up in ImageReady, if someone knows, I'll fix it:


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 11, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Well...I've tried, I dunno how to speed up in ImageReady, if someone knows, I'll fix it:



It's not the program, you need to kill some in-between frames in order to speed up the gif.


----------



## Rori (May 11, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Well...I've tried, I dunno how to speed up in ImageReady, if someone knows, I'll fix it:



You want to make your gif faster?  

Delete every other frame.

So click the 2nd frame, hold down ctrl, click on the 4th, than the 6th etc, till you get to the end and trash them all.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> You want to make your gif faster?
> 
> Delete every other frame.
> 
> So click the 2nd frame, hold down ctrl, click on the 4th, than the 6th etc, till you get to the end and trash them all.



Done 



More gifs:





Question: How do I make a white fade off for the end?


----------



## Taxman (May 11, 2007)

^to do a fade out, utilize the tween function.

In image ready, on the window with the frame sequence *the one where you can play the gif to see how it is*...you'll notice a button that looks like a chain link...that is the tween button.  So when you have the frame selected that you wish to fade into the next one, click on the tween button and select 2-4 frame tween with the next/or first frame.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2007)

*Cool gifs guys.*


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

I love Kamehameha Neji XD

Still find the whole Naruto and Sakura w/ Stick the coolest thing in Shippuuden so far since the midget figures during Shikamaru's explaination with Tayuya's techniques.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 12, 2007)

OMG this thread wins so hard.  XD


----------



## Pugthug (May 12, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Large Size:
> 
> Since I have the raw, I guess I can do a few requests...



All that is needed for that one is a "Hadouken!" subtitle


----------



## the scorpion's tail (May 12, 2007)

Cool, :amazed You guys are good.

Could someone make a speed up gift for me of Kisame attacking Gai with his sword I mean the part just before Lee kicks his sword away. That would be very cool.


----------



## Houzukimaru87 (May 12, 2007)

*shippuden 13 gifs*

here are some i made


hope you like them


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 12, 2007)

cool gifs guys...................


----------



## Senyth (May 12, 2007)

Tee hee!! Can I use this one, Taxman?


----------



## Purgatory (May 12, 2007)

If it's not problem with you, I'd like to use that as my avatar.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 12, 2007)

Pugthug said:


> All that is needed for that one is a "Hadouken!" subtitle



No problem:

Wait, were you sarcastic...Man, and I wasted five minutes of my time...


----------



## Loulabelle (May 12, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Large Size:




I LOVE YOU FOR THAT, Wiser Guy! Mind if I use it?


----------



## Gaara (May 12, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> I think this works better...
> 
> Signature Size:
> 
> Avatar Size:



I would like it better if there was a boarder of some sort. I don't know, the graphic looks pixely or something..there's dots all over the sky.

And thanks Louchan-I'll be sure to credit!


----------



## Creator (May 12, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Well, I made three of Kisame, if you want them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Taxman said:


> sig form:
> 
> 
> avy form that fits senior limits:






Wiser_Guy said:


> Large Size:





How did you guys make these? Please some one Pm. Please.


----------



## Louchan (May 12, 2007)

We seriously need a thread like this for every new episode.


----------



## Rori (May 12, 2007)

Creator said:


> How did you guys make these? Please some one Pm. Please.



There are like two tutorials in the graphic section. I suggest you go read them. They should be of some help.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2007)

^^I will make this thread each week then. 

As for the scorpion's tail's request, here it is, hope you like it:


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 12, 2007)

I wish I had imageready 

but brilliant Gif's, all of you 

I'll probably request one next week if your doing what Louchan suggested.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (May 12, 2007)

ok this is a stupid qs but how do put gifs in your avatar?? im a noob i dont know much about this, and cant find it in the FAQ


----------



## Byakkö (May 12, 2007)

LMAO!!!!

Too bad I don't have anyway....


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 12, 2007)

I Love the first one Louchan XD

Lol.


----------



## Louchan (May 12, 2007)

I couldn't help it.
I just _had_ to do this.






Really simple to make so if anyone wants them larger or smaller, just tell me.


----------



## Rori (May 12, 2007)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> ok this is a stupid qs but how do put gifs in your avatar?? im a noob i dont know much about this, and cant find it in the FAQ



The same way you would normally put an avatar in.

Just upload it from your computer.

edit ;; Very nice, Louchan. XD


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 12, 2007)

As usual, a normal serving and a diet version.

Signature Size:

Avatar Size:


Naruto: "Can't resist...He's too damn smexy!"


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 12, 2007)

They're still a tad bitty.

But I lol'd at the bottom quote XD


----------



## Louchan (May 12, 2007)

*It's out of control!!*



... Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 12, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *It's out of control!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ... Okay, I'll stop now.



Solid proof that Sakura is far too violent...


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 12, 2007)

^ what wiser said >.<


----------



## Louchan (May 12, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Solid proof that Sakura is far too awesome...



Fixed for accuracy.

I hope we'll get more of these mini-theaters in Shippuuden, especially involving Akatsuki members.


----------



## Rori (May 12, 2007)

^ Spoiler.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 12, 2007)

yeah that would be awsome ^0^


----------



## Taxman (May 12, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> If it's not problem with you, I'd like to use that as my avatar.


that wouldn't fit as an avatar and some major editing would have to be made to reduce that from 1mb to 341.8kb....it can be done...but the quality would be down and it may appear choppy.


Creator said:


> How did you guys make these? Please some one Pm. Please.


virtualdub and imageready


Gaara said:


> I would like it better if there was a boarder of some sort. I don't know, the graphic looks pixely or something..there's dots all over the sky.


the dots are caused by compression using a dithered setting....they wouldn't be there if you select "no dither" but then you get a slight blotchy affect instead.


Wiser_Guy said:


> Dah...That's the problem with GIF compression...Those dots will always be there...


dithered setting gives you the pixelated look...non dither doesn't but you can tell where the colors change.


Rori ♥ said:


> There are like two tutorials in the graphic section. I suggest you go read them. They should be of some help.


I suggest Kira Yamato's gif tut...just because I usually help with that one.


ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> ok this is a stupid qs but how do put gifs in your avatar?? im a noob i dont know much about this, and cant find it in the FAQ


for a non senior member...your gif would need to be under 100kb and 125x125.  Then go to your User CP -> edit avatar -> browse your hard drive for the gif and save your changes.

if your gif is above 125x125, then your gif won't be animated.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (May 12, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^^I will make this thread each week then.
> 
> As for the scorpion's tail's request, here it is, hope you like it:



Wow very cool going to use it now. Thanks and *reps*


----------



## Even (May 13, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *It's out of control!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ... Okay, I'll stop now.



that's beyond awesome


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (May 13, 2007)

This is my first attempt at a gif.
i think it's ok for a for a noob


----------



## Rori (May 13, 2007)

^


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## I_love_naruto-kun (May 13, 2007)

what programs do you use to make these? And if someone said photoshop then how do you do it in that program?


----------



## Even (May 13, 2007)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> This is my first attempt at a gif.
> i think it's ok for a for a noob



hahahahaha!!! that is so awesome


----------



## Rori (May 13, 2007)

I_love_naruto-kun said:


> what programs do you use to make these? And if someone said photoshop then how do you do it in that program?



Well most people use ImageReady that comes with PS. But some people use PS for their gifs, too.

And like I said earlier in the thread, there are two tut's in the graphic section.

this tutorial *Kira's*.
here *Jh1stgen's
*

Kira's tut is easier for newbies.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 13, 2007)

Sarutobi sasuke said:


> This is my first attempt at a gif.
> i think it's ok for a for a noob



gagaga!! n1 dood!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2007)

Made a new one for Even:



Hope you like it 

Ps: How am I doing Rori?


----------



## Wilham (May 14, 2007)

dude this one is awesome. do you mind if i use it in my sig.


----------



## Kadaobi (May 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *It's out of control!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ... Okay, I'll stop now.



That's funny! I feel sorry for Naruto and Itachi 



Louchan said:


> Oh, I'm having so much fun. <3



Very funny! Poor Kisame... He needs to catch the sword


----------



## Kadaobi (May 14, 2007)

I make a gift animation 



How about it?  *giddy*


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 14, 2007)

Kadaobi said:


> I make a gift animation
> 
> 
> 
> How about it?  *giddy*



Hm he looks kinda badass, someway =O. 

Nice job dood!


----------



## LAX5150 (May 14, 2007)

All those gifs are freakin awesome. You guys should continue making them for every episode now. Keep up the awesome work you guys.


----------



## Even (May 14, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Made a new one for Even:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay Thanks a bunch pal


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (May 14, 2007)

here is the upgraded version


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2007)

Louchan said:


> *It's out of control!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ... Okay, I'll stop now.



I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Na- (May 15, 2007)

These gif's are fucking awesome!
Keep it up.
We should demand a sticky of this for each episode by the mods.
Yes. We should.


----------



## Taxman (May 15, 2007)

no to sticking gif threads....I don't even agree with sticking the rating thread.....


----------



## Even (May 15, 2007)

^orly??? why not??


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 15, 2007)

Taxman said:


> no to sticking gif threads....I don't even agree with sticking the rating thread.....



Agreed with the sticking gif thread but why not rating thread?
Rating thread should be one with the discussion thread imo!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2007)

*<< Naruto Shippuden 14 gifs >>*

There wasn't anything special about this episode other than Gai super saiyan trensformation, but as I promised, some gifs of this episode 

*Gai Lee*



*Naruto's kunai attack*



*Kisame's true form *



*Gai Super Saiyan*



More to come 

~Enjoy


----------



## gomen (May 17, 2007)

I'd like to request the scene where itachi goes from crows/black shadow to halfdrawn to fully drawn! U know what I mean?


----------



## Catterix (May 17, 2007)

Yay cool.

If its possible a nice GIF of the Nun-chuck fight with Kisame would be cool too. About 10 mins into the episode.

These are really good


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

gomen said:


> I'd like to request the scene where itachi goes from crows/black shadow to halfdrawn to fully drawn! U know what I mean?



Yeah, I think I might have a clue:


----------



## sumosi2123 (May 17, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Yeah, I think I might have a clue:



thats a nice one! Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## Omolara (May 17, 2007)

If I could, I'd like to request the Neji/Tenten moment.  Right where she looks up at him and says thank you.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2007)

I'll get those too, check this post for update, and sumosi2123, you stole my avatar 

@Gomen: slightly different version of Wiser Guy's gif, so credit goes for him for making it first:



@Catterix: 



@Omolara:


----------



## Morati (May 17, 2007)

Nice gifs Artanis, likes the Gai ssj one . 

@sumosi2123: Get your own ava, ripoff


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

I found this a lot more amusing that I should have:



Ask if you want the avatar size.


----------



## UchihaJonin (May 17, 2007)

lol at super sayian Gai


----------



## Nakiro (May 17, 2007)

Good work, those look nice.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

Alright, after this I'll start working on requests:



Man, I had to get that one out...


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

No requests. Whatever.

Look! A fight loop!


----------



## Taxman (May 17, 2007)




----------



## iander (May 17, 2007)

could I have one of Neji starting when hes like time to break out, he goes to byakugan mode then breaks out and Tenten/Lee is like wtf awesome.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

This is quite possibly the best moment in the entire episode.


----------



## Firetyrano (May 17, 2007)

Great Job !!! 

I liked the Naruto's Kunai attack that was awesome !!!  Can i use it in my sign ??


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

We need a giant teeth Kisame gif.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> We need a giant teeth Kisame gif.



Hmm...


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

Lol, that's nice but that's not the one I meant. RIght at the begining of the episode directly before the opening there's this shot of Kisame and his teeth are MASSIVE.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

Man, this one was a pain...

Should I make it into an avatar?



Oh, and I made this:


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

That's the one!

Thanks! don't worry about it being Avatar size, that's fine how it is.


----------



## Lemonade (May 18, 2007)

I love the GIFs, Artanis.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (May 18, 2007)

Cool gifts everybody. The Kisame Disco gift is ultimate win.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

Damn Wiser, stop stealing my clients


----------



## Fonster Mox (May 18, 2007)

You know what, that's how fast that sequence should've gone in the anime 

And damnit >.< Quoting your post made me see the image inside the spoiler tag for a split second.


----------



## Pein (May 18, 2007)

can i please use the naruto kunai as my avatar


----------



## Dunc (May 18, 2007)

Can someone make a .gif of where Gai bitch slaps a Water clone without looking at it?

Thx in advance


----------



## wiplok (May 18, 2007)

lmao! naruto has an alien bursting out!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

Naruto must be really happy having Sakura in his belly


----------



## FrostXian (May 18, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Naruto must be really happy having Sakura in his belly



He finally got her in his pants.
Gaara's eye: I'm on your hand, watching you masturbate..
Naruto: NOOOO!


----------



## Levi (May 18, 2007)

You should really watch the next episode drunk/stoned or a combination of the two.


----------



## Na- (May 18, 2007)

These are awesome guys, good job!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> He finally got her in his pants.
> Gaara's eye: I'm on your hand, watching you masturbate..
> Naruto: NOOOO!



Oh yeah Sakura is indeed in Naruto's pants, or should I say *Suck*ura is in his pants


----------



## h-ozuno (May 18, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Alright, after this I'll start working on requests:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I had to get that one out...



PURE WIN.


----------



## vidicent (May 18, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Alright, after this I'll start working on requests:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I had to get that one out...



yeah funniest gif

tho who the hell is a fan of leextenten


----------



## Gaara (May 18, 2007)

Awesome gifs! Really, some of you guys are really talented..May I ask what program is used to make them?


----------



## Tatanka (May 18, 2007)

All these gifs are freakin awesome. Can't wait to see next weeks installment. Good job Artanis and everyone else who created these.


----------



## Jashin-sama (May 18, 2007)

cool gifs man . totally awesome


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 18, 2007)

Can I use ANY of your GIF's with Itachi and the crows in my sig?

PLEASE??? 

Unless they are of course, over 1mb '>.>


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 18, 2007)

I'm loving all these gifs. I'm just gonna have to snag all and use later. XDD


----------



## Ida (May 18, 2007)

Can I please use one of those?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

Damn you TaxMan, I want people to use my sigs too XD

Oh well, btw Catterix I've finished your request.


----------



## Ida (May 18, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Damn you TaxMan, I want people to use my sigs too XD



Make anything with Shino, and I'd use it.


----------



## Hoshigaki (May 18, 2007)

can i request the one that starts around 12:50 and is showing gai spinning his nunchaku and then kisame shoots water over himn and theyh both dissapear, that was a hilarious part, hilariously badly animated


----------



## Hio (May 18, 2007)

GAI IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Gaara (May 18, 2007)

May I use this in my siggy??


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Damn you TaxMan, I want people to use my sigs too XD
> 
> Oh well, btw Catterix I've finished your request.



lol...I have a good reputation from my gif thread....xD

sadly though, I probably won't let anyone use these gifs *since I've been planning on using the itachi crow one sometime in the near future if I can only stop liking my current near theme...>__>


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

^Are your avatar and sig from Death Note?


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2007)

yes......they are....>__>

*loves the moment in your sig.....

I made a gif from that scene as well but going all the way to her walking up those stairs....a lot of fun to do.


----------



## Disquiet (May 18, 2007)

When Gai and Kisame are running parallel to each other, there's a second or two at around 12:43 where it closeups on Kisame's face just bouncing a bit and his smile is so goofy.  I laughed so hard at that.

A looping avatar-sized gif of closeup Kisame's face just bouncing would so totally be the sex.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 18, 2007)

...



Meh, I'll work on it later.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

Taxman said:


> yes......they are....>__>
> 
> *loves the moment in your sig.....
> 
> I made a gif from that scene as well but going all the way to her walking up those stairs....a lot of fun to do.



I could do this too when I will become a senior member 

Question: What is the limit for avatar and sigs for senior members?

Question 2: Why L's hair in your pic is grey?


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2007)

the senior limit for avatars is 341.8kb

no change in sigs except the dimensions (500x550)....file size is the same 1mb limit

of course doing the entire scene made it around 1.41mb so I haven't used it as an actual sig....xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, the speed is a bit fast for me, I like them normal XD

You haven't answered my second question


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2007)

any slower and it looks clunky...had to delete a lot of frames...xD

That second question wasn't there when I answered your post...=P

that's...um...not L...>__>


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 18, 2007)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> When Gai and Kisame are running parallel to each other, there's a second or two at around 12:43 where it closeups on Kisame's face just bouncing a bit and his smile is so goofy.  I laughed so hard at that.
> 
> A looping avatar-sized gif of closeup Kisame's face just bouncing would so totally be the sex.



Finally got it done.


----------



## Even (May 18, 2007)

these gifs are awesome


----------



## Purgatory (May 18, 2007)

It'd be awesome if someone made a gif of Neji owning the mizu bunshins.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 18, 2007)

How come I've posted the most animated gifs here, but I only got repped twice for one?

Anyways...



Corrupt Vergil said:


> It'd be awesome if someone made a gif of Neji owning the mizu bunshins.





I am the definition of awsome.


----------



## Fireblade2211 (May 18, 2007)

that one is awesome..(neji kicking ass)


----------



## kimmargs13 (May 19, 2007)

wow cool gifs~!
i love them-<333


----------



## Hio (May 19, 2007)

YOU GUYS OWNED.. keep going ^.^ nice work


----------



## kerlon44 (May 19, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Alright, after this I'll start working on requests:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I had to get that one out...



hahaha that one's hilarious!!!


----------



## Senyth (May 19, 2007)

Bwahaha. If only Lee had gone faster. 

I made some:

*Spoiler*: __ 









my fave ^^,


----------



## StarcloudDriver (May 19, 2007)

awesome gifs thank you


----------



## taboo (May 19, 2007)

lol, could I get a nice sized one of Gai and Kissy running beside each other then Gai pwns that water clone without looking?


----------



## Frambuesa (May 19, 2007)

love them ^^

and I lmao with the neji, tenten, lee "dammit" XDDDDDDDD


----------



## LuckyDucky (May 21, 2007)

taboo said:


> lol, could I get a nice sized one of Gai and Kissy running beside each other then Gai pwns that water clone without looking?



Yeah, I was gonna request that. A good lol moment.


----------



## Hyuuga Akari (May 21, 2007)

Neji'sGirL2514 said:


> Bwahaha. If only Lee had gone faster.
> 
> I made some:
> 
> ...



Could you modify the Hyuuga Bloodline gif so that it stops at the close-up of neji's eye? I'd like to make it my avatar. Cheers.


----------



## Heartgobbler (May 22, 2007)

Great Neji gifs


Err. Excuse me, I know I am like one year too late, but does anyone have (or could make) a gif with Hiashi owning the guy who kidnapped Hinata?


----------



## Even (May 22, 2007)

Those Neji gifs are awesome


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

With the rare occasion of awesome animation in Shippuuden, it's time for some awesome gifs!

Spoilerish, if you haven't already seen the episode.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 24, 2007)

Lol, I think Shippudden should always be played at 2x the speed.


----------



## Even (May 24, 2007)

O____O 
oh DAMN!!!!! that's some SERIOUS GOOD ANIMATION!!!!



poor Kisame


----------



## Morati (May 24, 2007)

Nice gifs, you captured good moments. Especially the kick


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 24, 2007)

Is there a part when Itachi used his *fire Jutsu *(Awful, I know, but I can't spell)

If there is, could you please do one for me? or if you are could I use it?

 Please?


----------



## matt//reznor (May 24, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> Is there a part when Itachi used his *fire Jutsu *(Awful, I know, but I can't spell)
> 
> If there is, could you please do one for me? or if you are could I use it?
> 
> Please?



Especially the bit where he dodged the kunai and then used one. The way he moved was well.......interesting.

 I'm a chuunin?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 24, 2007)

I've just seen Screenshots so...*ish waiting for dub because her PC can't take both*

-___-U


----------



## jdbzkh (May 24, 2007)

can you do a gif of naruto using the odome rasengan on itachi please

:]


----------



## Quiksilver77 (May 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 24, 2007)

You can use them if you like~


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 24, 2007)

...I love you

<3

*goes to use them*


----------



## Kayuuko (May 24, 2007)

Could someone please make a gif out of Kakashi's "surprising" attack from the ground~ which Itachi dodges? I would love to get the whole thing until the genjutsu starts in which Kakashi is trapped (for a moment) as an animated gif. Thank you in advance.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 24, 2007)

Gai punched the living shit out of Kisame.


----------



## Calza (May 24, 2007)

Nah Kisame would kick the shit out of Gai really.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 24, 2007)

Then how come Kisame didn't kick Gai's ass then...


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 24, 2007)

Used can credited

 

Thanks Captain Pimp


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

Angel-chan said:


> Could someone please make a gif out of Kakashi's "surprising" attack from the ground~ which Itachi dodges? I would love to get the whole thing until the genjutsu starts in which Kakashi is trapped (for a moment) as an animated gif. Thank you in advance.



Rawr.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 24, 2007)

that is awsome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 24, 2007)

Denzien you whore, I wanted to make this thread! 

Anyway, heres mine:

*Genjutsu Attack*



*Katon Gokayouu no Jutsu*



*Double Katon Gokayouu no Jutsu*



*Surprise Attack*



*Raikiri Awesomeness*



*Odama Rasengan*



*Kakashi Rakiri avatar 150x150*



*Kakashi Raikiri avatar 125x125*



Enjoy!!


----------



## Even (May 24, 2007)

I am so loving the Oodama Rasengan..... it's so DAMN AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Denzien you whore, I wanted to make this thread!



I only did it for teh luls

I'm surprised you can fit all those gifs on one Image Hosting account.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 24, 2007)

I'm a god, you didn't know that?


----------



## Heihachi (May 24, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I'm a god, you didn't know that?



0_0 OMG! Could you make that Oodama Rasengan in avatar form? I will become your first follower


----------



## Kayuuko (May 24, 2007)

I would love to have Itachi's grin at the end in avatar form *_* 150 x 150... only his face and his grin *_* PLEASE


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 24, 2007)

Tobi is Pleased said:


> 0_0 OMG! Could you make that Oodama Rasengan in avatar form? I will become your first follower



I've tried:





Angel-chan said:


> I would love to have Itachi's grin at the end in avatar form *_* 150 x 150... only his face and his grin *_* PLEASE



There you go:



Enjoy


----------



## Heihachi (May 24, 2007)

Thank you, my god


----------



## Kyubii Shin (May 24, 2007)

The Oodama Rasengan looks cool as hell... I LOVE it! Thx


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 25, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I've tried:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why can't i see any of the gifs...?


----------



## PlayStation (May 25, 2007)

Artanis...
love ur Katon Gokakyouu no Jutsu
n the oodama rasengan...nice


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 25, 2007)

sujee27 said:


> Why can't i see any of the gifs...?



Stop using your sharingan that much, and maybe you would see them 



rex69_96 said:


> Artanis...
> love ur Katon Gokakyouu no Jutsu
> n the oodama rasengan...nice



Thanks, you can use any of them if you want.


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, Artanis. Thanks for the gif you made - I used it to make my sig.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (May 25, 2007)

Wow all the gifs are cool. I really like the Gai kicks Kisame one.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 25, 2007)

Great job on the gifs XD


----------



## Monna (May 25, 2007)

The gifs are nice. Love 'em.

Could someone make a gif of the Oodama Rasegan's impact please?


----------



## Psysalis (May 25, 2007)

Just made this one, I still kinda new at the gif making thing .

Heres one you can use for an avatar if you want


----------



## pinkbabii (May 25, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Denzien you whore, I wanted to make this thread!
> 
> Anyway, heres mine:
> 
> ...



GAHHHHH !!!!! SO COOL!! can you make the one where itachi dodges all that stuff and then does a fire jutsu into an avatar size???


----------



## Na- (May 25, 2007)

as always, god damn awesome gifs


----------



## Mindless (May 25, 2007)

The Oodama Rasengan is even more awsome in the manga, but this was pretty cool.


----------



## irRonnie (May 25, 2007)

Full Oodama Rasengan Scene:


----------



## koopo (May 25, 2007)

Artanis said:


> There you go:



-_- why did i bother before reading thread. Anyways, same but not stretched


----------



## Creator (May 25, 2007)

Can some one tell me the exact program needed to break down a anime episodes into frames, PLEASE. If i can get that program i could make good sigs.


----------



## koopo (May 25, 2007)

Creator said:


> Can some one tell me the exact program needed to break down a anime episodes into frames, PLEASE. If i can get that program i could make good sigs.



Virtual dub & Image ready

Guide:
Ichimaru Gin FC


----------



## Pein (May 25, 2007)

can someone please make me the scene where naruto is screaming and its in the gray back ground and sakura and the other characters faces ar flashing


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

koopo said:


> Virtual dub & Image ready
> 
> Guide:
> Ichimaru Gin FC



This is how I do it:


Use "Allok Video Splitter" or "Speed Video Splitter" to cut out the part I want from a video file.

Import into Macromedia Flash.

Export as an Animated gif.

Use an Animation program like "ImageReady" or "Macromedia Fireworks" (my choice) to resize and edit the animation
.


----------



## whiteflash87 (May 25, 2007)

The gifs are great, nice work there.


----------



## Shawn_D (May 25, 2007)

Denizen said:


> This is how I do it:
> 
> 
> Use "Allok Video Splitter" or "Speed Video Splitter" to cut out the part I want from a video file.
> ...



Hmm...I'll have to try this.  I've been using the ole' Alt+printscreen to grab stills but haven't messed with video.  I have all of that stuff so I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> can someone please make me the scene where naruto is screaming and its in the gray back ground and sakura and the other characters faces ar flashing



"We're still tormenting yoooooouuuuu..."



Surprisingly hard to reduce in file-size, but I think it turned out okay.


----------



## irRonnie (May 25, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> can someone please make me the scene where naruto is screaming and its in the gray back ground and sakura and the other characters faces ar flashing



Here you go:


----------



## Kayuuko (May 25, 2007)

koopo said:


> -_- why did i bother before reading thread. Anyways, same but not stretched



I'll be using yours ^^ Thank you~


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 25, 2007)

Erm, I think mine is a lot better than his, and I made it the size you wanted...

Whatever, Its your choice


----------



## PlayStation (May 25, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> Just made this one, I still kinda new at the gif making thing .
> 
> Heres one you can use for an avatar if you want



whoa...yours r cool...
i really like it...


----------



## irRonnie (May 25, 2007)

Here's another one:

Full Morning Peacock Scene:


----------



## Ittachi (May 25, 2007)

pretty awesome gifs O_O, thx


----------



## Pein (May 25, 2007)

thanks for the gifs rep coming your way


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 25, 2007)

Denizen's sig gif still owns the rest of the gifs here T_T


----------



## Kayuuko (May 25, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Erm, I think mine is a lot better than his, and I made it the size you wanted...
> 
> Whatever, Its your choice



well I know but his face is a bit... well... too flat XD If you know what I mean~ I wanted to have this size yes but I would not have cared if it's smaller in height~

Thank you anyway ^^

I wanted to give you rep too~ but I already gave you rep and... well... have to spread some until I can give you rep again...


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Denizen's sig gif still owns the rest of the gifs here T_T



4 repeated frames of pure gangsta.


----------



## Kayuuko (May 25, 2007)

koopo said:


> -_- why did i bother before reading thread. Anyways, same but not stretched



XD I just realized I can't use that one since it's 160 x XXX px XD"


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 26, 2007)

Looks like I win XD


----------



## Jeroenz (May 26, 2007)

OMG YOU GUYS OWNED!!! \m/(^^)|m/


----------



## Greed990 (May 26, 2007)

I'm starting to love shippudens animation.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 26, 2007)

It is getting better...steadly...'>.>


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Denzien you whore, I wanted to make this thread!
> 
> Anyway, heres mine:
> 
> ...



Thanks a load. I hope you don't mind if I use the Oodama Rasengan gif for future use.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2007)

Nice job on all the gifs.  I especially like the Oodama Rasengan scene.  Hopefully we can look forward to more great animation from Shippuden.


----------



## vidicent (Jun 2, 2007)

yao can someone link me to the episode 16 gif page


----------



## Shodai (Jun 2, 2007)

Requesting a GIF of when Naruto tried to perv on Temari.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 2, 2007)

vidicent said:


> yao can someone link me to the episode 16 gif page



I don't think there is one. Whether someone just never made it or it wasn't made for a reason (no action/interesting animated bits) I do not know.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2007)

^ There isn't. 

Clearly the animation wasn't good enough for the regular GIF makers to make a thread about


----------



## irRonnie (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Requesting a GIF of when Naruto tried to perv on Temari.



Here's your request:




And yes I think there isn't an Episode 16 Gif Thread, well tbh I don't think it's necessary to do one. The only scences that maybe will be requested are the 'Temari Scene' and 'Smashed Gai' lolll 

Don't forget to rep & cred and if you need any changes just ask


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2007)

Can I have the moment of Kankurou grabbing the old guy bad mouthing Gaara, that was really nicely animated.

And also, any moment with Sakura's hair blowing about in her face.

No pressure for these, I just want to see them in case I could use them for something, and they had excellent animation. Thanks


----------



## Taxman (Jun 2, 2007)

maybe you should make an episode 16 gif thread instead of asking in the episode 15 gif thread...=P


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2007)

No!!!

For that would be logical!!


----------



## Shiron (Jun 2, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> maybe you should make an episode 16 gif thread instead of asking in the episode 15 gif thread...=P


Or maybe I could try using some renaming magic on this thread and just make this the Shippuuden Gifs thread?


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Or maybe I could try using some renaming magic on this thread and just make this the Shippuuden Gifs thread?



No!! 

For that would be helpful!! 







But I like it nonetheless  At least this way its one singular thread which we can archive through to find different GIFs easily


----------



## Taxman (Jun 2, 2007)

exactly...

anyway...I know I'm late but I was on vacation and didn't have the means of posting my gifs of this episode:














@shiron:  *goes to merge all of the gif threads*....xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 2, 2007)

*<< Shippuden 16 gifs >>*

Meh this episode sucked a bit, but there were some cool scenes that were worth gif making:

*Sakura's Suiton move:*



*Gai pwned:*


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL... Suiton.

Nice work.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 2, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I pretty much hate the idea of having one big thread for gifs. Each episode need to have its own gifs. =/



but since we are well past episodes 1-11 when it comes to gif threads and I know some people may want to post gifs from those episodes, it wouldn't be right to just start them up now when there can just be one big gif thread.  It'll stay active because of the new episodes and it can be a constant resource for past gifs instead of searching through 5 different threads with more to come after each new episode.

*lols that you post this and then make a separate thread for gifs for ep 16....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 2, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> but since we are well past episodes 1-11 when it comes to gif threads and I know some people may want to post gifs from those episodes, it wouldn't be right to just start them up now when there can just be one big gif thread.  It'll stay active because of the new episodes and it can be a constant resource for past gifs instead of searching through 5 different threads with more to come after each new episode.



Alright I understand 



> *lols that you post this and then make a separate thread for gifs for ep 16....



Well, I thought you wouldn't notice, hence your username


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2007)

Super saiyan Gai please?

when he's screaming

"Ohhhhhh,opening the gates! sixth gate,kaaaai!"


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol I like the Gai one.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hm, it includes only gifz from 13 episode? I know thatz not request thread but can someone make for me Deidara gif from 6 episode (battle with Gaara)? I ll use it for an avy (non senior version please).


----------



## Taxman (Jun 4, 2007)

^this thread so far contains gifs from eps 13 and on

so hopefully people will post gifs from the older eps...I could post mine....maybe later.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 4, 2007)

<----------------------Zetsu ..courtesy of Goku.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 5, 2007)

*I want the Super Saiyan Gai GIF*


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2007)

There's several of those already. Just search through the thread.


----------



## Shifting Shadows (Jun 5, 2007)

*LOL*


LOL on the gifs (all)!!!!!!
Can u make gifs w/ VDUB
Does anyone know how
Does it help that I have a program that converts YouTube vid to gif format
any info would help
Can I use most of these gifs??


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 5, 2007)

@Artanis HAHA NICE.. THE GAI ONE IS AWESOME


----------



## Even (Jun 6, 2007)

Artanis said:


> *Gai Super Saiyan*
> 
> 
> 
> ~Enjoy



someone requested the Super Saiyan Gai gif. here it is creds go to Artanis


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW, these are cool, thanks...


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 6, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^this thread so far contains gifs from eps 13 and on
> 
> so hopefully people will post gifs from the older eps...I could post mine....maybe later.



I' ll be really glad for that request


----------



## Zach (inactive) (Jun 7, 2007)

*video game gif request*

I want kyuubi naruto's special move from shippuuden gekitou ninja taisen ex


----------



## shadow__nin (Jun 7, 2007)

Man :0 I have not been on here for a while and and when I do I find this thread.
LOL commencing... now.
These GIF's hurt my insides.
Great job everyone


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 7, 2007)

Not much from epi. 17, but the preview for epi 18 caught my attention @_@


Finally, it's time to raid the Akatsuki's lair


----------



## graphitesmoothie (Jun 7, 2007)

Big dimensions, but...infinite tree jump of doom!


----------



## Gaara (Jun 7, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga, could I use that first Gaara one? 
And awesome gifs as always everyone.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Jun 7, 2007)

Would someone do the little Sasori sleeping scene?

I shall give the person who does it love and attention forever and ever, as well as +rep XD


----------



## Raizen (Jun 7, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> exactly...
> 
> anyway...I know I'm late but I was on vacation and didn't have the means of posting my gifs of this episode:



Can I use this one on another forum if you don't mind ?


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> Would someone do the little Sasori sleeping scene?
> 
> I shall give the person who does it love and attention forever and ever, as well as +rep XD



Dude, that was...What? Five images, not in sequence? You don't make an animated gif out of that, at least not an interesting one...

Anyways, I thought this scene was worthwhile to make an animated gif out of:



And this one I made out of my annoyance with this episode:


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 9, 2007)

Episode 17..
Green eyes(cant say his name) talking scene

Please?


----------



## Lea (Jun 9, 2007)

Oohh yeah can anyone make something of Gaara when he's in episode 17?


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 10, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> Would someone do the little Sasori sleeping scene?
> 
> I shall give the person who does it love and attention forever and ever, as well as +rep XD



 First ever gif XD I need to work on the borders though. If anyone have tips, please tell me. :3


----------



## Hef (Jun 11, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> And this one I made out of my annoyance with this episode:


HAHAHAHA I love it. <3


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 13, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Episode 17..
> Green eyes(cant say his name) talking scene
> 
> Please?





These things are fun to make. I had a hard time getting the eye movements though :/


----------



## Hoshigake Kisame (Jun 14, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> And this one I made out of my annoyance with this episode:


 Flying lady Chiyo. Her legs look very thin.


----------



## n!L (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These are fricken nice! Great Job TBHyuuga


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lol I knew this thread won't be as popular as the seperate threads...


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

@starlacyi

That gif is way too large. The signature size limit is 1000kb, so your gif couldn't be used.


----------



## starlacyi (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, is there anyway to resize it, or do you just resize the whole image?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 14, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Lol I knew this thread won't be as popular as the seperate threads...



lol...there weren't that many gif moments in the last episode and there isn't an episode this week

what did you expect...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> lol...there weren't that many gif moments in the last episode and there isn't an episode this week
> 
> what did you expect...



There will be posts here and there but not the amount like the seperate threads. You'll see...


----------



## Taxman (Jun 14, 2007)

Artanis said:


> There will be posts here and there but not the amount like the seperate threads. You'll see...



I can keep this thread alive myself from the gifs from the older eps...=P


----------



## Shifting Shadows (Jun 14, 2007)

How 'bout the ending theme of Shippuuden where Naruto and his many clones work out ipn the cartoony sequence!

Also how 'bout Episode 16 7:00 - 7:07
where Gaara stands up and turns into Naruto.

Or (Same Episode) what about when Kankurou nearly choked the council member......"*stands up & walks to him**grabs him* Keep going I dare you! Badmouth him again & I'll kick your a**"
Oh and after it can u put the words "MY BROTHER, DO YOU WANT TO TAKE THIS OUTSIDE!!!!!!"

:^) MEGA REPS IF ITS GOOD(^:


----------



## Na- (Jun 14, 2007)

You have 31 posts, you cant rep yet 

OT; I Expect some awesome gifs comming out of EP 19.


----------



## The Question (Jun 15, 2007)

Great thread idea.

Heh, I'd love to see a gif that showed Vegeta and Nappa's famous over 9000 scene, then to flash to Gai opening the gates.  Or something like that.

BTW, here's a great gif someone did at deviantart.
A Cute Saku/Lee


----------



## wiiman (Jun 21, 2007)

*Gif Request*

You guys are great at making these gifs, I have a request if it's not too much to ask. I've scoured the internet for a Sasori gif from episode 8. A scene where it shows his face and his tail would be awesome. I can't find one anywhere. Also, I want to use the gif as an avatar. Can someone help PLZ


----------



## shadow__nin (Jun 21, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Dude, that was...What? Five images, not in sequence? You don't make an animated gif out of that, at least not an interesting one...
> 
> Anyways, I thought this scene was worthwhile to make an animated gif out of:
> 
> ...



I don't know why but I LAWLED at the Chiyo one for aboot 5 mins.


----------



## NaruHeart (Jun 21, 2007)

could someone make a gif from episode 18 from the ending where naruto goes kyuubi from seeing deidara sitting on gaara? thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 21, 2007)

A gif of Naruto getting Kyuubi mode is required  

(episode 18)


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm...Naruto going Kyuubi? Alright, I'll give it a shot.




And something else I've been working on...


----------



## wiiman (Jun 21, 2007)

Those are great Wiser Guy........is my request possible


----------



## NaruHeart (Jun 21, 2007)

wow! thanks for those gifs! just awesome! I was also wondering if it was possible to get one with naruto going kyuubi, but showing the flashes of him gaara on the ground and then deidara too? its okay if u cant, i really satisfied with what you have done, but was just wondering  thanks again!


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jun 21, 2007)

Has anyone got a picture (doesn't need to be animated) of Neji's face when Gai started behaving silly?


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

NaruHeart said:


> wow! thanks for those gifs! just awesome! I was also wondering if it was possible to get one with naruto going kyuubi, but showing the flashes of him gaara on the ground and then deidara too? its okay if u cant, i really satisfied with what you have done, but was just wondering  thanks again!




*Spoiler*: _Yeah, you owe me_ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## wiiman (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow Wiser Guy, your the gif master. Could you make me one please. I've been looking for a gif of Sasori fighting Kankouro. I love the scene where his tail comes up from the bottom left and keeps tracking across the screen, I'm not sure if you know the part I'm talking about but I'd appreciate it so much  If you can make this for me, avatar form is preferred, again, PLZ.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sorry, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Ida (Jun 22, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Hmm...Naruto going Kyuubi? Alright, I'll give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I please use the DeidaraKisame one somewhere?


----------



## RainyPhoenix (Jun 22, 2007)

About the flying Chiyo, I noticed that in the episode.  Didn't seem right that she was just flying there the whole time Kakashi was talking.

Very funny GIF.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 22, 2007)

nothing-nin said:


> About the flying Chiyo, I noticed that in the episode.  Didn't seem right that she was just flying there the whole time Kakashi was talking.
> 
> Very funny GIF.



Yeah, I loled when I saw that one.


----------



## NaruHeart (Jun 22, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yeah, you owe me_
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*



OMFG, i freaking love you 

keep up the awesome work, and thanks again!


----------



## loizoskounios (Jun 22, 2007)

Wiser_guy, can I use one of your .gifs as my avatar?


----------



## wiiman (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Wiser Guy, I found someone who wanted to make avy's for rep. He's supposed to be working on it now.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

wiiman said:


> Thanks Wiser Guy, I found someone who wanted to make avy's for rep. He's supposed to be working on it now.



Just remember you can't give effective reputation until you have 50 posts. Otherwise, you just give the user gray reputation, which counts for nothing.

Oh, and if anyone has a request for episode 18, now would be the time to ask.


----------



## wiiman (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, the first guy fell through, so I set up a request. Shinn answered and made me this awesome avatar. Thanks for your advice Wiser Guy.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jun 23, 2007)

Could someone please make me a sig from the latest ep? 

It starts at 19:05, I think. I want Naruto's face in the sig, when it changes from normal and advances to Kyuubi mode!


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 23, 2007)

Neji-sama said:


> Could someone please make me a sig from the latest ep?
> 
> It starts at 19:05, I think. I want Naruto's face in the sig, when it changes from normal and advances to Kyuubi mode!



Ugh...Did you even look at the rest of the thread?

Here's a post I made on the previous page.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Jun 23, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Ugh...Did you even look at the rest of the thread?
> 
> Here's a post I made on the previous page.



Ugh...Does it look like I did?

Ty.

Edit:

The face switch from normal to kyuubi went way too fast .


----------



## Taxman (Jun 23, 2007)

better late than never:


----------



## Monna (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice gifs, TBH.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jun 23, 2007)

Wiser, did you get my rep? Just tell me if you didn't, as I will re-rep you as long as it's possible without 500 SE getting on my way! ^_^


----------



## NaruHeart (Jun 24, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> better late than never:



holy crap! those are amazing TheBlindHyuuga, way to go  thanks for the gifs!


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jun 26, 2007)

Cyph3r:  Yes, that was the scene I meant.  

Would you have an avatar-sizd image of that first shot of Neji's face? 
I'd be very grateful.


----------



## sonyexe (Jun 26, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> better late than never:




Hey TheBlindHyuuga, can I use the first gif with Sakura breaking the rock, it's amazing!!


----------



## Even (Jun 26, 2007)

awesome gifs TBH


----------



## Murderous Intent (Jun 26, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> And something else I've been working on...



Lol i cant even remember this =\


----------



## Hiruko (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a request, can I have a avatar sized GIF of Sasori catching karasu in his tail? I dont know if its already been made, but I cant find one on this thread.

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey guys! These gifs are so awesome!~ Could someone do one with Gai and then Nejis reaction in epi. 18? Make it kinda flow nicely please??  I will +rep!


----------



## Pein (Jun 29, 2007)

i have a request can some one make a gif of the close up they do on neji's 
face in episode 18 senior sized please i want to use it as my avatar 
rep will be given twice


----------



## Vanity (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey umm....does anyone mind making a gif of when Deidara does that flippy thing in episode 5...I think it is?

You know when he gets hurled and he's flying towards that giant mass of sand or whatever and he flips around and manages to land on one of his birds just before he hits it?

I always thought that flip was so sexy. ^^; lol.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 5, 2007)

Finally, some worthy gif moments from Shippuuden 



*Spoiler*: _Neji vs. Neji_ 










Gah..someone else take over Lee's battle :x


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2007)

any Tenten Vs Tenten?


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 5, 2007)

Captain Pimp nice job,, but can you make an Avy version of Gai vs Gai


----------



## Hoshigake Kisame (Jul 5, 2007)

These are great gifs......


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 5, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Captain Pimp nice job,, but can you make an Avy version of Gai vs Gai



yea, sure..I used another scene this time.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 5, 2007)

Thnx Dude


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome gifs Pimp, I especially like the neji vs. neji gif.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you gonna make any Naruto gifs?


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome gifs Captain Pimp


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Are you gonna make any Naruto gifs?



Were you talking to me by any chance?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 5, 2007)

\m/(>.<)\m/ said:


> Thnx Dude



Np ^^



Zukuru said:


> Awesome gifs Pimp, I especially like the neji vs. neji gif.



Thanks, zukuru. Yea, I enjoy Neji's fight the most. It was alot action-packed than Lee's fight xD



Dbgohan08 said:


> Are you gonna make any Naruto gifs?



All Naruto did was go "Kyuubi mode" :/ Nothing really happened with him in this episode..



Even said:


> awesome gifs Captain Pimp



Thanks


----------



## Vanity (Jul 5, 2007)

This topic still really lacks Deidara gifs.


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah... Deidara slapping Gaara woulda been awesome


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jul 5, 2007)

Can any one make a gif with the new ending?
when sakura clip her hair. and when sasuke show up first?


----------



## ZE (Jul 5, 2007)

I would do some gifs but I don’t find shippuden worthy of my gifs, its not that my gifs are good, its that shippuden is very bad.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 5, 2007)

All these gifs are good


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 5, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> This topic still really lacks Deidara gifs.



................Agreed.


----------



## Pein (Jul 5, 2007)

can someone make me a gif where deidara is sitting on garra and then hits his face to show that garra is dead senior sized please


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 5, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> can someone make me a gif where deidara is sitting on garra and then hits his face to show that garra is dead senior sized please



GAARA,dammit.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Jul 6, 2007)

Even said:


> yeah... Deidara slapping Gaara woulda been awesome



Let's see what I can do.

​


----------



## Vanity (Jul 6, 2007)

"But mommy, I don't want to go to school today! I want to stay home and back cookies with you!" LOL. That line is from a movie or something...I remember it.

Anyway, still needs more Dei gifs...someone needs to make one of that cool flip he did back in episode 5 or something. ^^;


----------



## Deviate (Jul 6, 2007)

GIFs from the new ending would be great. Especially a GIF of the Naruto opening the gates to his new school. Sorry if I can't make requests here.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 6, 2007)

time for my contributions from this episode:


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool gifs TheBlindHyuuga, do you mind If I put the last sasori one in my sig?


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jul 6, 2007)

Neji's back kick was kinda funny. I never seen it in Naruto before.


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> time for my contributions from this episode:


im jacking a couple ok


----------



## Nekki (Jul 6, 2007)

Mercury Smile said:


> Neji's back kick was kinda funny. I never seen it in Naruto before.



Actually i believe Lee used some vs Kimimaro


----------



## Hio (Jul 6, 2007)

Can somebody make one of the new ending?


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> "But mommy, I don't want to go to school today! I want to stay home and back cookies with you!" LOL. That line is from a movie or something...I remember it.
> 
> Anyway, still needs more Dei gifs...someone needs to make one of that cool flip he did back in episode 5 or something. ^^;



it's from Space Jam, when Daffy gets smashed by one of those aliens


----------



## Fran (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice GIFs!
Some ending GIF's would be great though ^^

And one of Neji getting piggybacked... Hahahaha


----------



## Taxman (Jul 6, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> im jacking a couple ok



no..it's not ok


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

as you can see i didn't


----------



## Cuddlewuddles (Jul 6, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> This topic still really lacks Deidara gifs.




also agreed. But these gifs so far are awesome


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2007)

Can somebody make a gif when Lee picks up Neji (It was in the special right after the preview)


----------



## Rayeli (Jul 7, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> Can somebody make a gif when Lee picks up Neji (It was in the special right after the preview)




I second this!


----------



## Shodai (Jul 19, 2007)

REQUESTING CHIYO HEAD DANCE GIF FROM 20


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> REQUESTING CHIYO HEAD DANCE GIF FROM 20



LOL YES!  That head bob will do great wonders for Bathhouse material.  



errr.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> REQUESTING CHIYO HEAD DANCE GIF FROM 20



that and the jerky jumping chiyo towards the end


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 19, 2007)

*Episode 20 Gifs*


*Spoiler*: _Two Chiyo bobheads coming up_ 











Now onto the serious ones >___>


----------



## Fu-Shy (Jul 19, 2007)

Hiya!

Awesome gifs!

Can somebody make a gif of Deidara's close smiling in episode 19?
Thank you!^^


----------



## Shodai (Jul 19, 2007)

Chiyo and Sakura getting down in the Rave Cave.


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2007)

awesome gifs


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2007)

requesting the tsunade/sakura scene from ep 20.  Thanks


----------



## Hio (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice gifs CP


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 21, 2007)

Blar. I made one but I'm going to do it over.



EDIT: Oh nvm it's too big for an avatar. ;_;

But my sig is also up for grabs if anyone wants. Though I *think* I made it too big... shit.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 21, 2007)

I would like to request a gif on the part where sakura grabs her kunai =o like the one above, but i wonder if it could be a bit faster XD (is that possible :X)

Btw nice gif on the sakura/tsunade =o looking nice


----------



## Shodai (Jul 21, 2007)

Requesting GIF of the many "LOL WUT" Faces of Hiroko


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2007)

hey Cyph3r, do you really think it's a good idea having your sig the way it is??
It's kinda spoilerific y'know...


----------



## Shodai (Jul 21, 2007)

If someone wants me to change it, i will. What's wrong with having a characters face on it?


It's 1 here in England, so if i wake up and im banned, i'll know i was wrong xD!


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2007)

well, people will start asking questions etc... well I dunno... Maybe you should ask a mod?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 22, 2007)

Nekki said:


> I would like to request a gif on the part where sakura grabs her kunai =o like the one above, but i wonder if it could be a bit faster XD (is that possible :X)
> 
> Btw nice gif on the sakura/tsunade =o looking nice



O: Sure. Would you like it avatar-sized or for a signature? 

Signature:



Avy:



Crap they're being slow again. :/ Maybe I need to do something to reduce the kb size... 



> Requesting GIF of the many "LOL WUT" Faces of Hiroko



I think I'm going to do a .gif where Hiruko shoots out that thing from under his hand and put, "Do you want me see my penis?" because it looks that way at first.


----------



## killaking (Jul 22, 2007)

can someone make one with Sesori and Diedra are walking to the sand village.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 22, 2007)

iBrows thanks for remaking XD i dunno how to make any gifs so i don't know if you can make them faster but i'm going to take it anyways :3 thanks a bunch


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 22, 2007)

wow great gifs in this thread!


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok... so for some reason my gif avatar isnt moving?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2007)

A gif of Deidara exploding the little bird,please? (episode 20)


----------



## Fai (Jul 22, 2007)

There are some really great gifs. in here.


----------



## The Question (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe not so much a request but a suggestion.  It might be funny to put Chiyo's head banging and her and Sakura's rave induced dancing to bright flashing techno lights.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 22, 2007)

That gif where Sakura takes out the kunai is awesome.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 23, 2007)

Nekki said:


> iBrows thanks for remaking XD i dunno how to make any gifs so i don't know if you can make them faster but i'm going to take it anyways :3 thanks a bunch



They're kind of a pain to make faster because it has a lot of frames and I have to change the speed individually for every single one of them... or make the .gif over again. I dunno how to do them all at the same time because Jasc Animation shop doesn't import folders... that's why I need Imageready.  But... I did manage to do this:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Lolz.  



			
				jayedynn said:
			
		

> Maybe not so much a request but a suggestion. It might be funny to put Chiyo's head banging and her and Sakura's rave induced dancing to bright flashing techno lights.



How's this look?



courtesy of *warthog*'s video

Cool .gifs *TheBlindHyuuga*


----------



## Hio (Jul 23, 2007)

Man really nice gifs,


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Shippuuden 21 Gifs*


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jul 26, 2007)

Can someone make one with sakura get angrey after sasuke picture ?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _sasori for my use only_ 









*Spoiler*: _puppet introduction..for my use only_ 









*Spoiler*: _the initial attack 2 versions_ 












*Spoiler*: _epic battle_ 









*Spoiler*: _multiarm attack_


----------



## Hio (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice TBH and CP


----------



## pancake (Jul 26, 2007)

o: requesting one that shows Sasori's awesome little head shake D: when the part he says "What's wrong, Chiyo-baasama?"


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2007)

awesome gifs from an awesome episode


----------



## I_touch_kids (Jul 26, 2007)

<-----I made mine awhile back
can anyone recomend some software to make gifs. I had a hd crash and lost the software I had before.
THX


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jul 27, 2007)

any gifs of the clone fights?


----------



## krescentwolf (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone should make a gif of the Neji fight from the latest episode. Seems like Neji's hogging all the clone fight goodness... not that im complaining


----------



## Kiss (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anybody know how I can make bigger gifs for my pc?I mean with which program?I want to create gifs and then use them as wallpapers.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jul 27, 2007)

here's a GIF i made, i wanted to use it as a Forum Avatar that's why it's 120x120 but it ended up beeing 300KB and i still can't use it for Forums  .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 27, 2007)

@Deidara~Fangirl~Number1: I don't think it's possible to use a gif as a wallpaper .......



FloriaN~ said:


> here's a GIF i made, i wanted to use it as a Forum Avatar that's why it's 120x120 but it ended up beeing 300KB and i still can't use it for Forums  .



You have too many frames in your avy. And since you're not senior member, the highest filesize you can have in your avy gifs is 100 kb/s.


----------



## Even (Jul 27, 2007)

Neji vs. Neji is so awesome


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Deidara~Fangirl~Number1: I don't think it's possible to use a gif as a wallpaper .......
> 
> 
> 
> You have too many frames in your avy. And since you're not senior member, the highest filesize you can have in your avy gifs is 100 kb/s.


cool Neji vs. Neji Gif, i was going to use it for another Forum actually which only takes 100KB Avatar's too ^^". Anyway i figured out how to Optimize the File size playing around with Color's and other stuff.


----------



## Elle (Jul 27, 2007)

wow - it's a tough decision on which makes my heart beat faster - Sasori mastering his puppets or Neji vs Neji.  Both very hot characters, especially in this episode.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 28, 2007)

Can anybody tell me please how I can use gifs as avatar?I chose a gif from my pc and then saved it as my avatar but the animation does not moveI get a single normal pic.


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 29, 2007)

it's kind of amazing people still request others to make gifs when theyre so easy to make on your own


refer to: A secret he was to protect.
for EASY STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS on how to make gifs!


----------



## ADA 2 (Jul 30, 2007)

awsome gifs peeps i love looking at them because they rock


----------



## chrisp (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmm..TheBlindHyuuga makes gifs out of all the cool scenes so fast. Hopefully I can make one of my own from the double episode coming up.


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 30, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hmm..TheBlindHyuuga makes gifs out of all the cool scenes so fast. Hopefully I can make one of my own from the double episode coming up.



trust me it's really easy (refer to the ones i made in my sig). plus you get to choose the exact moments you want!


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, I want to join this Gif party! This is my first time making gifs, so they're probably not very good. Anyway, here you go:


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> Hey, I want to join this Gif party! This is my first time making gifs, so they're probably not very good. Anyway, here you go:



loved them but i liked this one the best, any chance you could resize it and i could use it as an avater pretty please


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 1, 2007)

ADA 2 said:


> loved them but i liked this one the best, any chance you could resize it and i could use it as an avater pretty please


----------



## smatty33 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just saw this thinking I might be posting something new and awesome but both the gifs I did were already done by TheBlindHyuuga  ...and with a much higher degree of awesomeness at that. I tried to make mine small so they're a little crappy...and I just started two days ago, but it really is amazing how easy it is with the right tools


----------



## Suzume (Aug 1, 2007)

This one is my favorite


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 1, 2007)

:3

I want a gif of deidara's hand mouth. You know what scene i am talking about =P

*licking teeth*


----------



## smatty33 (Aug 1, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> :3
> 
> I want a gif of deidara's hand mouth. You know what scene i am talking about =P
> 
> *licking teeth*



Is that from episode 21? If so I can maybe make one...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 1, 2007)

smatty33 said:


> Is that from episode 21? If so I can maybe make one...



Yes it is .


----------



## smatty33 (Aug 2, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> Yes it is .



Alright here you go. Unfortunately since it's such a short scene (and I'm such a n00b at this) I had to make the time between images REALLY short. I wouldn't have thought that was a problem, but apparently Netscape and IE can't show gifs with short delays properly. Firefox shows them all right though so if you want to see them how they're meant to be look at them in Firefox. I'm going to keep trying to fix it so it can show well in Internet Explorer, but here you go in the mean time. 









EDIT: 

These should be more Internet Explorer friendly...as best I can pull off





P.S. - Any reps for this would be greatly appreciated as I'm new to the forum and probably need to start adding to the rep sooner rather then later.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG the scene with that hand doing that motion always excites me, it looks so intentionally naughty.

Deidara's a big tease. I was hopeing someone was going to make a gif of that. I will rep you. ^^

I hope the people that wanted it don't mind if I use it too. That was one super hot hand mouth motion he did there.

EDIT: Did you get my rep? Because it's being weird for some reason and I'm not sure if it's going through. If not I'll try again later.


----------



## Hio (Aug 4, 2007)

*Naruto in Action:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



joke


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 5, 2007)

*Shippuuden 22-23 gifs*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 6, 2007)

May I use the ZOOM one Captain Pimp?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 6, 2007)

Sure, just don't forget to credit me


----------



## Senzur (Aug 6, 2007)

Can someone make me one of like just Sasori's face maybe lasting like two or three seconds?

Link: holy shit I just saw the goal Nani scored for us...bestest thing ever
Size: Non-Senior Member Size
Border: Red, Square
Time: 0:59 - 1:01

Rep will be given, and if possible could you remove the text from it? Thanks to  whoever does it!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2007)

*Captain Pimp*: the puppet master one is crazy.


----------



## Hio (Aug 6, 2007)

Light Yagami this isnt a request thread


----------



## Tousen (Aug 8, 2007)

i havent really done too much work with naruto yet but i do plan on getting into it

this is one of the gifs i made from a shippuuden ep


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2007)

Some Satetsu(iron sand) gifs are needed.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 8, 2007)

dont ask me why there is just a big red border..i tried to do both red and black to get like the akatsuki theme going and i just ended up with red..im sure with a little more work i can get the theme going


----------



## Ritsu (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's one I found. It made me giggle.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 9, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> Some Satetsu(iron sand) gifs are needed.



i tired making one of those..but i honestly forgot what i did with it


----------



## akaasher (Aug 9, 2007)

_come and play the naruto fantasy draft 
b4 all 8 contestant spaces are filled up.
dn't worry if it's your 1st time, it's mine as well
it's first come, first serve so hurry & sign-up now!
Episode 24 RAW DDL_


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2007)

where's the one where Sakura smashes those giant iron things near the end?

and then there's one where Tenten flips a mic in her hand in the scene with Kakashi at the very end?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 9, 2007)

you do know this isnt a request thread


----------



## Shodai (Aug 9, 2007)

Where did it say that? Why can't we request things?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 9, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Where did it say that? Why can't we request things?



well first for the simple fact that this is located in the KTV section and not the Konoha Graphics Studio section

if you want to request a GIF go here


this is just a place for people to post GIFs either they made or found that involves shippuuden..If there is a gif you like there is nothing wrong with asking the maker if you can use it..but making a request is not something you do here..making a request of a gif will leave you looking like Light Yagami


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Shippuuden 24 gifs*


*Spoiler*: _Naruto from the Movie 4 OP_ 




That scene just felt enthusiastic to me 







I'll post up some more later when I watch the sub :sweat


----------



## Tousen (Aug 9, 2007)

oh 24 is out already...time for me to get to work


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG EPIC


That's awesome. Can i use that in my sig?


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I'll post up some more later when I watch the sub :sweat


_That Gif is made of pure win. _


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

Ritsu said:


> Here's one I found. It made me giggle.



_That's hot. _


----------



## Hio (Aug 10, 2007)

XLegacyX dont double post


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 10, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> OMG EPIC
> 
> That's awesome. Can i use that in my sig?



Sure, just don't forget to credit me if you want to use it  



XLegacyX said:


> _That Gif is made of pure win. _



Thanks..the idea had popped into my head when I saw the close-up of Kakashi's eye


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 10, 2007)

XLegacyX said:
			
		

> That's hot.



Seconded. Haha!

*Captain Pimp*, I'm gonna use some more of those .gifs.


----------



## Scyke (Aug 10, 2007)

Ritsu said:


> Here's one I found. It made me giggle.



that is awesome i just started cracking up when i saw it


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Thought I'd put up a gif too.

Naruto Double Rasengan:


----------



## Shodai (Aug 11, 2007)

Animation looks so much better than in shippuden... i dont understand why they cant be that good for canon things rather than non canon ;_;


----------



## Vanity (Aug 11, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Animation looks so much better than in shippuden... i dont understand why they cant be that good for canon things rather than non canon ;_;



Yeah that bothers me too. -_- I was thinking about that yesterday when I was watching the ep.

And lol, Sasori's nail polish is green. I don't mind though, green is my favourite colour.

Deidara has black. ~_^ So far it seems like maybe just Itachi and Kisame have purple.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 11, 2007)

Are there any Itachi Shippuden Gifs here?


----------



## takachi (Aug 12, 2007)

heres an itachi timeskip i made........ it sucks though...... O_o

and heres another one i made..............


this one i like


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2007)

better late than never:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 16, 2007)

for my use only:

*Spoiler*: _sasori's true self_ 





where the metal blades isn't so fast:


avyform:


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

I call this one..."The Thinker."


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

we need gifs of Kakashi!!!


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

Even said:


> we need gifs of Kakashi!!!



...You're getting one gif, that's it.


----------



## Hio (Aug 16, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> I call this one..."The Thinker."



May I use it


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

Hio said:


> May I use it



Yep, as long as you don't claim credit for it.

You have a good eye, though...I had to edit the individual frames with his mouth open so it would stay shut...That wasn't a "Extract the frames, put 'em in ImageReady, slap on a border and call it a gif" job. Of course, I rarely do those jobs.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 16, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> I call this one..."The Thinker."



I like that one. 

Do you mind making it in a bigger size? 150 x 150?

This is the maximum size for people with senior membership:

"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller)."

So that's how big the file size can be.

I'll rep you for it if you do.


----------



## Hio (Aug 16, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Yep, as long as you don't claim credit for it.
> 
> You have a good eye, though...I had to edit the individual frames with his mouth open so it would stay shut...That wasn't a "Extract the frames, put 'em in ImageReady, slap on a border and call it a gif" job. Of course, I rarely do those jobs.




Thnx, nice job, i wont claime its my work


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I like that one.
> 
> Do you mind making it in a bigger size? 150 x 150?
> 
> ...



Ah...Good thing I saved it at the original size before I shrunk it.

Oh, and I've done at least a hundred gif requests at this point...I remember the limits. (Well, I remember the limit as 350,000 bytes, and ImageReady can show the number of bytes of the gif)

EDIT: Got it done.


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> ...You're getting one gif, that's it.



well, that one's cool enough, but I meant his Kage Bunshin and those grasshopper bombs


----------



## Vanity (Aug 16, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Ah...Good thing I saved it at the original size before I shrunk it.
> 
> Oh, and I've done at least a hundred gif requests at this point...I remember the limits. (Well, I remember the limit as 350,000 bytes, and ImageReady can show the number of bytes of the gif)
> 
> EDIT: Got it done.




Thanks.

And yeah sorry I just didn't know if you had done a lot of gif requests before so I felt it would be on the safe side for me to post the size limit. lol.

And don't worry I will never say that I made it, I'm not that kind of person. I will never claim anyone elses artwork as my own. I've been an artist myself(different kinds of art though, I don't know anything about computer graphics and gif making) but none the less I would hate it if someone said my art was theirs. No problem with people using it though, that just shows they like your art/respect it. LOL.


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

Deidara reminds me of Shikamaru...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 16, 2007)

love the diedara one. actually I just love deidara in general


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, this gif is no good...I tried to put the layers on top of each other, in order to create a longer gif, but...As you can see, ImageReady put a green border on the frames, ruining the gif...(The shakiness I've could have gotten rid of)


----------



## Vanity (Aug 17, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> love the diedara one. actually I just love deidara in general



Yeah me too, Deidara is the sex(damn I want him so bad, lol). I love everything about him in general. I will always eat up good Deidara gifs.


----------



## Hiruko (Aug 17, 2007)

Just a little request, can anyone make a GIF of Sasori getting into Hiruko at the end of episode 25 (the omake)? It would take pride of place on my sig. ^^


----------



## Michiko-Hime (Aug 17, 2007)

My favourite scene in this whole episode:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Just a little request, can anyone make a GIF of Sasori getting into Hiruko at the end of episode 25 (the omake)? It would take pride of place on my sig. ^^


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 17, 2007)

Michiko-Hime said:


> My favourite scene in this whole episode:



Hmm...I really don't see the point of making gifs that nobody could use in their signature.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 18, 2007)

Artanis said:


>



Wow, thats my favourite. Can I take it?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sure, just credit me ^^


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hokay ^^ Thanks!


----------



## Vanity (Aug 18, 2007)

If anyone makes a gif of just that part with Deidara(full view of him) on his bird there in that one part there....that would be hot.

Dei has sexy legs. >.>;

And that gif is huge. It makes my screen go slower when I scroll over it. o_o


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2007)

It's 1,7 MB's O__O


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2007)

nope, not yet... watch out for spoilers please...


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 18, 2007)

Great thread.  It got me to make this Sasori Avatar.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Aug 19, 2007)

Can anyone make a GIF of Deidara making the fireworks at the end of Ep. 26? Thank you.


----------



## Sasori_dono (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm suprised nobody made one out of Sasori's mad look in chapter 25.  That was the best part in 25.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone made a GIF of the bit where Naruto jumps over the heads of the bad guys in the opener?


----------



## Hio (Aug 19, 2007)

GUYS THIS ISNT A REQUEST THREAD! btw nice gifs


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

Hio said:


> GUYS THIS ISNT A REQUEST THREAD! btw nice gifs


yeah it is


----------



## Taxman (Aug 19, 2007)

^no...it's not...but it's allowable as long as the person doesn't keep requesting...if they expect some sort of response, then they need to go to the Request subforum in the graphics studio and post in the gif studio thread.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 19, 2007)

Hio said:


> GUYS THIS ISNT A REQUEST THREAD! btw nice gifs



Pfft, I was asking if anyone had made it, not asking for someone to make it

Do not question my divine logic.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Aug 19, 2007)

Link83 said:


>




Could I use the Kakashi gif please?


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

@tbh i stand corrected 
@link83 may i use the neji gif


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 19, 2007)

loving the gifs, but has anyone got a short one of just Sasori pulling up Hirko mask when he seats in it ?


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 19, 2007)

Sasori_dono said:


> I'm suprised nobody made one out of Sasori's mad look in chapter 25.  That was the best part in 25.



Lol, I just did.  Unfortunatly it was too big so i cut out most of sasori's face 



Cyph3r said:


> Anyone made a GIF of the bit where Naruto jumps over the heads of the bad guys in the opener?



Heres an avatar



Heres one for your viewing pleasure, though its too big to go on a sig.


----------



## Sasori_dono (Aug 19, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Lol, I just did.  Unfortunatly it was too big so i cut out most of sasori's face



Oh i meant the scenes between 17:17 and 18:07.  Especially the one around 18:00 to 18:07


----------



## pancake (Aug 19, 2007)

Artanis said:


>




Is it okay if you could resize this to 150 x 150 so I could use it as an avy? :3


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 19, 2007)

Here you go.  If you use it as your avatar, be sure to give me credit in your signature.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 19, 2007)

Demonic_Ice said:


> Could I use the Kakashi gif please?





Pein said:


> @tbh i stand corrected
> @link83 may i use the neji gif



Yeah, both of you go ahead and use them if you want, just credit me.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Sasori_dono (Aug 20, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Here you go.  If you use it as your avatar, be sure to give me credit in your signature.



Thank you Akirasav, i'll consider it


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 20, 2007)

GOOD

Link83 may i use this one?


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Here you go.  If you use it as your avatar, be sure to give me credit in your signature.



damn, Sasori looks creepy there...


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

i request SASORI GIFS


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Cant wait for the GIFs of 26... they're gonna be uber!


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Cant wait for the GIFs of 26... they're gonna be uber!



I KNOW I WANT TO SEE THOSE GIFS


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

I REQUEST GIFS FROM EPISODE 26!!!! Especially the end


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Even said:


> I REQUEST GIFS FROM EPISODE 26!!!! Especially the end



YES HURRY


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Requesting GIF of Sakura fending off mass puppet army, and also the bit where the puppets charged at each at the begining of the "Puppet War"


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 23, 2007)

ADA 2 said:


> YES HURRY



Srry guys, some of us have to work for a living! Lol.  I won't be able to make any until later  But it sounds like the end of eps 26 is good.


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

want sasori flying and kicking ass

so like just gif the whole epiosde and me be happy


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Im pretty sure about 80% of the episode can have some kind of GIF made of it


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

please, hurry TBH


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2007)

This thread is gona be flooded with page after page of ep 26 gifs.


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

and ur not happy about that

I AM 

bring on the gifs


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2007)

Whos says im not happy about that o_O.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2007)

here we go...I got at least two posts worth of gifs:


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome gifs TBH I dunno why, but I feel they're a bit too fast...


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

dude can u like do one when he stabs Sakura and the blood goes by his eye, thats mental


----------



## General Mustang (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome gifs!!


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

GODLIKE GIFS

I CLAIM THIS ONE:


I would use it, but my sig is allready massive


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2007)

i made two 

take them if you like


----------



## pancake (Aug 23, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> here we go...I got at least two posts worth of gifs:




TBH, can I use this one? Will credit =D


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice GIFs TBH.

Could I use this one in my sig?


----------



## The Question (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool gifs BlindHyuuga, do you mind if I steal one?  (And I love the Rorschach sig and avvy.)


----------



## Edward (Aug 23, 2007)

Can someone make a gif of Sakura smilling? 
I will give rep and credits o/


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 23, 2007)

Edward, I can work on it.


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG!! The animation in thise gifs is fucking beautiful!!


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

the actual episode is even more beautiful


----------



## Denizen (Aug 23, 2007)

assloads of awesome gifs in this episode.

SQUUUEEEE, so good.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

nice gif there Link


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2007)

Even said:


> nice gif there Link



Thanks, here's another...


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 23, 2007)

Neji-sama said:


> yeyeyeye spammer...



How about you quit telling him to stop spamming and care about your own posts? hmm? just by telling him not to spam is also considered spam since it doesn't have anything with this topic. Mind your own business next time and let the mod take care of it would ya?  

Good boy.


----------



## ZE (Aug 23, 2007)

Sr. Mod makes such a good gifs.


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

when does complimenting others count as spam?? could you explain yourself please??


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 23, 2007)

ALL THE NEWS GIFS ROCK


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 23, 2007)

kick ass


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2007)

Even said:


> awesome gifs TBH I dunno why, but I feel they're a bit too fast...


yeah...sometimes it looks fine in imageready when I make it but looks too fast on firefox/explorer *depending on what you use*

some did appear too fast and now that I've actually slept...I edited my posts with a bit slower versions of the ones I felt were too fast


.maria ♥ said:


> TBH, can I use this one? Will credit =D


it's too big for you to use...=/


Verdugo said:


> Nice GIFs TBH.
> 
> Could I use this one in my sig?


hmmmm....sure why not....


jayedynn said:


> Cool gifs BlindHyuuga, do you mind if I steal one?  (And I love the Rorschach sig and avvy.)


depends which one....I'm about to change my theme myself...xD


Even said:


> when does complimenting others count as spam?? could you explain yourself please??



it doesn't count, however, I will mention right now that you might want to put a bit more content in the majority of your posts and try not to go off topic *comments to gogo in the ratings thread...xD*

you aren't as bad as other people I know...but just watch it because it's a rather slippery slope...you are usually on topic, but the content of the posts is limited.

made three more:


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

okay, thanks for the notification

Really cool gifs by the way


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Wilham (Aug 23, 2007)

Dude can I use this one.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 23, 2007)

ZE said:


> Sr. Mod makes such a good gifs.



sr mods and mods in general know where to look at things for perfection...i mean have you seen their sigs..all nice and neat and tidy and their avy's and sig pictures are awesome images/gifs of whatever.........im not ranting or anything.....i just woke up so i dont even know half of what im saying now


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 23, 2007)

Fuck yeah. *TheBlindHyuuga*. <333



Could you _please_ make this one an avatar size of 125x125? I'll rep you!


----------



## Vanity (Aug 23, 2007)

That's fucking hot. I'm definitly saving that one on my computer somewhere. LOL.

This ep was totally awesome and Sasori was seriously sexy. Am looking forward to all the gifs that get posted here now. LOL.


----------



## pancake (Aug 23, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> it's too big for you to use...=/



No, I have senior membership and can use 150x150 avatar. I just use tiny avatars since I cant really find ones that can be 150x150.

XDDD


----------



## Tousen (Aug 24, 2007)

did this 5 minutes ago


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki X (Aug 24, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Fuck yeah. *TheBlindHyuuga*. <333
> 
> 
> 
> Could you _please_ make this one an avatar size of 125x125? I'll rep you!



BEST FIGHT SEQUENCE IN ALL OF NARUTO... my gawd... so ownage!!!

Best Shippuden episode to date!!! Thanks for making this.


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 24, 2007)

Aww... TheBlindHyuuga always beats everyone to making gifs of the cool scenes...  

Well, I guess I'll post some anyway...


----------



## LayZ (Aug 24, 2007)

TBH got the gifs on lock.  They are sick as hell!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2007)

.maria ♥ said:


> No, I have senior membership and can use 150x150 avatar. I just use tiny avatars since I cant really find ones that can be 150x150.
> 
> XDDD



you misunderstood...it's over 400kb.....it's too big in _file size_ for you to use


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Aug 24, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> here we go...I got at least two posts worth of gifs:



Could I use this one please?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 24, 2007)

all of TBH's GIFs are made too big to use for anything besides a sig


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Aug 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> all of TBH's GIFs are made too big to use for anything besides a sig



I noticed that, but I wanted that GIF to be my new sig.


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll make Avatars for anyone who wants them later if no one esle does.  Just tell me what scene and if you're a senior member 

That said, anyone know the max file size for seniors (kb's not the 150x150)?


----------



## Nisukeita (Aug 24, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> I'll make Avatars for anyone who wants them later if no one esle does.  Just tell me what scene and if you're a senior member
> 
> That said, anyone know the max file size for seniors (kb's not the 150x150)?



Would you mind creating that Sakura PWNAGE loop at the beginning of the fight avatar size? 

I'm not a senior member BTW


----------



## Vanity (Aug 24, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> I'll make Avatars for anyone who wants them later if no one esle does.  Just tell me what scene and if you're a senior member
> 
> That said, anyone know the max file size for seniors (kb's not the 150x150)?



"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller)."


----------



## Hio (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice gifes everybody this episode is full of win


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> did this 5 minutes ago



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT!


----------



## Tousen (Aug 24, 2007)

i think its 2 big to tell you the truth..i will have to edit it some more


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i think its 2 big to tell you the truth..i will have to edit it some more



No problem, I know a Mod who knows a Mod ?___?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 24, 2007)

well then know yourself out..Im thinking about redoing the border to try to match her hair color..that one i just picked the first pink color i saw 


but if you like it like that then its all yours


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller)."



Thanks Yakuto!



Nisukeita said:


> Would you mind creating that Sakura PWNAGE loop at the beginning of the fight avatar size?
> 
> I'm not a senior member BTW



Lol, yeah i figured people would want this.  It will be tricky but i'll do the best i can.  Unfortunately you can only have about 9 pics for a 125x125 and 100kb avy :/


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well then know yourself out..Im thinking about redoing the border to try to match her hair color..that one i just picked the first pink color i saw



use the dropper tool to get the color exactly from her hair.

@TPN:  we don't upload avys bigger than the limit for anyone anymore...=/



> all of TBH's GIFs are made too big to use for anything besides a sig



because most of them are meant to be only sigs...

the avy ones basically only I or other staff members can use.


----------



## Even (Aug 24, 2007)

what does it take to have TBH make an avatar for you I wonder...


----------



## Tousen (Aug 24, 2007)

Even said:


> what does it take to have TBH make an avatar for you I wonder...


Good luck doing that...lol

but i did make this one for like 2 eps ago...lol





TheBlindHyuuga said:


> use the dropper tool to get the color exactly from her hair.



Thank You Sempai but you think that will really work work when trying to change a border color ???

Ill have to give it a try when i get home



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> because most of them are meant to be only sigs...
> 
> the avy ones basically only I or other staff members can use.



That make sense..so what is the size for staff members if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> That make sense..so what is the size for staff members if you dont mind me asking



I'd like to know too.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2007)

Even said:


> what does it take to have TBH make an avatar for you I wonder...



a lot....I stopped doing requests almost a year ago

if a scene intrigues me and I was probably going to make it anyway and it happened to be requested...then the chance of me doing a request is high.



> Thank You Sempai but you think that will really work work when trying to change a border colo



select the dropper tool...go to a frame with sakura's hair and use the dropper tool on her hair...the color that is used for the paint brush/fill too/rectangle/etc is now the exact color of her hair from that frame.



> what is the size for staff members if you dont mind me asking



that's classified...


----------



## Aeon (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2007)

Link83 said:


>





I want the second smile  the one after Sasori shows his 100 puppets *___*


Ps: To remember to rep Link83 XD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2007)

looks like you got the borders working fine...


----------



## Aeon (Aug 24, 2007)

Master and apprentice.


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> that's classified...



Seriously? lol.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 24, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Seriously? lol.



There are some things not meant for mortal ears...


----------



## Brutalis9 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice, thanks...


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are some of Sakura.  They are kind of fast in the spirit of the battle.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 24, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Here are some of Sakura.  They are kind of fast in the spirit of the battle.



! Thanks for making those! Can you make one that shows all of her moves though, like the one in my sig?


----------



## DramaPoette (Aug 24, 2007)

BlindHyuuga, may I use this one? I'll credit you.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2007)

iBrows said:


> ! Thanks for making those! Can you make one that shows all of her moves though, like the one in my sig?



that would be practically impossible to fit under 100kb

practically in the sense that it can probably be done, but it will look like crap.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 24, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> that would be practically impossible to fit under 100kb
> 
> practically in the sense that it can probably be done, but it will look like crap.



Hmm, good point...

! Someone needs to make one of Sakura punching Naruto in the ending.


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Hmm, good point...
> 
> ! Someone needs to make one of Sakura punching Naruto in the ending.







The Sakura Punching one is not bad.  Although im Downloading the raw to make a textless one.


*Spoiler*: _The RAW version appears to be darker_


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot ^^
*ADD to rep list XD*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 24, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> The Sakura Punching one is not bad.  Although im Downloading the raw to make a textless one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The RAW version appears to be darker_



Indeed the RAW does. I think I'll go with the one with the subtitles, because what she says is just hella funny.

Also to be repped... because I can't give any out right now. Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Aug 24, 2007)

i made this just for the lulz of it


----------



## lerlerson (Aug 25, 2007)

Oi, Akitasav, can I use



As my avatar? Please?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2007)

The never-ending kunai throw...


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone have any requests? All of the good scenes have probably been gif-ed already, but if there are any that were missed, I'll be glad to gif them. I'll be happy to fulfill any gif requests!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 25, 2007)

My first AGIF.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 25, 2007)

Excellent gifs from everyone.

/hands out reps.


----------



## Hio (Aug 25, 2007)

^nice for a first gif netjes man


----------



## adil (Aug 25, 2007)

ya'll so talented i'm jealous. I can 't wait tille naruto progresses a bit , there's some seens in the manga that are gonna look awesoem in gif format


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 25, 2007)

lerlerson said:


> Oi, Akitasav, can I use
> 
> 
> 
> As my avatar? Please?



Sure, just be sure to put me in your sig.  Glad you like it.


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 25, 2007)

So no one has any requests? Or is it that you don't want to request any gifs from me because my gifs are so poorly made?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2007)

can anyone make a sig out of this , but under 751kb? Thanks


----------



## chrisp (Aug 25, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> So no one has any requests? Or is it that you don't want to request any gifs from me because my gifs are so poorly made?



I have a request. Can you make a gif signature of Kakashi and the tiny spiders? From when Kakashi turn direction and the spiders manage to keep up and blows Kakashis kage bunshin up.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I have a request. Can you make a gif signature of Kakashi and the tiny spiders? From when Kakashi turn direction and the spiders manage to keep up and blows Kakashis kage bunshin up.



Here's my attempt at your request...


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 26, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> can anyone make a sig out of this , but under 751kb? Thanks



Here you go.  Its 670kb. So im guessing 751kb is the fabled moderator's limit?  I'm also assuming you are 150x150.


----------



## lerlerson (Aug 26, 2007)

Out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, what gif program are you all using? I'm assuming they're all the same due to the borders being the same...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Here you go.  Its 670kb. So im guessing 751kb is the fabled moderator's limit?  I'm also assuming you are 150x150.



751kb?  fabled moderator limit?

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh?

he wanted it in sig form, 751kb so that the other parts *other than the golden boy gif* of his sig can remain without going over the 1mb sig limit...

why would a normal member even ask for something that would supposedly be the mod limit?...


----------



## Zhero (Aug 26, 2007)

Sakura was awsome


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2007)

did you even ask permission to use those gifs in your sig....cause I know one of them is mine and I didn't get such a request...


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Here you go.  Its 670kb. So im guessing 751kb is the fabled moderator's limit?  I'm also assuming you are 150x150.



Thanks. 751kb is a typo. I wanted to type 750kb.


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 27, 2007)

Zhero said:


> Sakura was awsome



Zhero also stole mine.

And Haohmaru, if you could put me in your sig.  Thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2007)

Haohmaru...you're breaking the sig limit rules.  Your sig cannot exceed 1mb...your sig is at least 1.4mb due to both gifs...choose one and remove the other.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 29, 2007)

oh i got a request can some one make the a gif of the scene when naruto 

goes all kyuubi mode in the cave


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2007)

i want an avy of sasori doing his little pose b4 he sends the 100 puppets to attack, and i want the character sasori to flash over it! then i''ll change my name for once. any help?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

wat the fuck is this, i asked for help and u put spoiler gifs


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

those are awesome 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi's Mangekyou FTW!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

after the next ep, can somebody help make a sig of sasori's coolest poses in the anime?  Like a mix of them...dang, that would be so cool, he has alot.  I want that "revealing" "arms move to flamethrower position" "fly towards chiyo" "rebuild" "send the 100 puppets pose" and "stab chiyo" pose... in one sig!


----------



## Catterix (Aug 30, 2007)

Even said:
			
		

> Kakashi's Mangekyou FTW!!!



^ I'd suggest shutting up about it until at least the DB sub is out. Just for now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

that's not in the next ep, twit


----------



## Catterix (Aug 30, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> that's not in the next ep, twit



lol, you silly billy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

all those things happened already,....i don't want anymore of his cool poses :S


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

Catterix said:


> ^ I'd suggest shutting up about it until at least the DB sub is out. Just for now


oopps, sorry bout that :sweat It's been spoilered


----------



## aedai (Aug 30, 2007)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



woah!!!
your quick!

i may use one of them 
mangekyo..
cooooooooooooool!


----------



## aedai (Aug 30, 2007)

could....i make a request..
for anyone..
to make a gif avatar where sasori is just about to stab chiyo..
you know,where he appears from the ground,looking all dark
:]
i love that bit

and thankyou very much if you do it.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, nice one. I like that.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2007)

aedai said:


> could....i make a request..
> for anyone..
> to make a gif avatar where sasori is just about to stab chiyo..
> you know,where he appears from the ground,looking all dark
> ...



Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 30, 2007)

only one I felt like doing:



and I liked the manga version of that final scene more...=/


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> only one I felt like doing:
> 
> 
> 
> and I liked the manga version of that final scene more...=/



I was trying to do that one but I haven't gotten under 1mb.

Here's my take on that scene...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hio (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice gifs guys


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> only one I felt like doing:
> 
> 
> 
> and I liked the manga version of that final scene more...=/



the anime version of that scene was so much better, u understand what happened more.  If u don't include the flashback of the parents in that gif u dont know why he got stabbed...


----------



## O (Aug 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> the anime version of that scene was so much better, u understand what happened more.  If u don't include the flashback of the parents in that gif u dont know why he got stabbed...



Actually, the manga has the same flashback. And yes, the manga version is way better.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> the anime version of that scene was so much better, u understand what happened more.  If u don't include the flashback of the parents in that gif u dont know why he got stabbed...



oh come on....nothing I said had anything to do with the flashbacks *even though the whole parents flashback with the puppets was in the manga*...all I said was

this:


was much better than this:



and I'm holding onto that opinion


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice gif TBH. Waiting for more


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2007)

You focus too much on the moment he is gotten by the swords. I mysel prefer the scene when he finally dies.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> You focus too much on the moment he is gotten by the swords. I mysel prefer the scene when he finally dies.



I focus on it because it's my favorite page in the entire f'ing manga....even though it involves the death of my favorite character...it's still my favorite page...and the manga panel >>> anime version of that scene....


----------



## M E L O D Y (Aug 31, 2007)

nice gifs


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 31, 2007)

Sadly there wasn't as much action, so there are fewer interesting gifs we can do.

Although...

*Spoiler*: _NaruSasu!!!!_


----------



## M E L O D Y (Aug 31, 2007)

lol  sasunaru action at the end XD


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah I remember I was using the manga pic of Kakashi using MS as avatar BlindHyuuga got me last week for having 2 year-old.


----------



## Zhero (Sep 1, 2007)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Mind if i use one of these link


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2007)

Zhero said:


> Mind if i use one of these link



Sure, just credit and/or rep me.


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 1, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Sadly there wasn't as much action, so there are fewer interesting gifs we can do.
> 
> Although...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NaruSasu!!!!_




I almost fell out of my chair when I saw that.   May I use it w/ credit?


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 6, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> I almost fell out of my chair when I saw that.   May I use it w/ credit?



Sure. (And rep would be nice too. )


----------



## Louchan (Sep 6, 2007)

Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.


----------



## Fu-Shy (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh,my....XD
That's...that's just...
RAPE NO JUTSU!


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 6, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.



ur gettin rep for that gif lol. thats just too great


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 6, 2007)

Taxman said:


> only one I felt like doing:



Damn... Nice. I love it!


----------



## Heero (Sep 6, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.


lol reps


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 6, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Sure. (And rep would be nice too. )



And reppage you shall have. I'll put it as my avy when I reach 150 posts.

EDITZ: J/k, seems it's too big for avy size. Oh well, I'll sig it.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the gifs guys.. i'll put some up if i find any good ones


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 7, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> Thanks for the gifs guys.. i'll put some up if i find any good ones



Please do so ^^. I r wana see some Sasori action !


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Sep 7, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> ur gettin rep for that gif lol. thats just too great



Haha I love it ^^ Nice idea.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: _Two Chiyo bobheads coming up_



Can i use it? I wanted to make it as soon as i saw it, but i don`t have space on hdd for proper software

Ofcourse credits go for you


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 7, 2007)

Taxman said:


> oh come on....nothing I said had anything to do with the flashbacks *even though the whole parents flashback with the puppets was in the manga*...all I said was
> 
> this:
> 
> ...



I whole heartedly agree.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 7, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.



You got a chuckle out of me with this one.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 7, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.



Can I put this in my sig?


----------



## chrisp (Sep 8, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.




Yes, Yes!! Harder Sasori! Fuck me harder!! Ah!


----------



## Louchan (Sep 8, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> You got a chuckle out of me with this one.



Sure.
It would be nice if you put up some kind of credit for me but it's not necessary.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2007)

Omg brilliant! XD +rep


----------



## Shodai (Sep 8, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Please forgive my horribly dirty mind for the creation of this.




DEAR LORD that is SO WRONG. Or right, depending on who you get off to ;_;


----------



## Vanity (Sep 8, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Yes, Yes!! Harder Sasori! Fuck me harder!! Ah!



Yeah that gif is crazy. XD I'm a girl so I'm not hot for Sakura but thinking about Sasori banging her is pretty hot. Sasori is hot.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 8, 2007)

OMG LOL. Go Sakura, you can do it XD. May I request a gif?


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 8, 2007)

Geeez I hope for her sake that antidote lasts a LOT longer than 3 minutes. I think Sasori would last a lot longer than that.


----------



## n!L (Sep 9, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> Geeez I hope for her sake that antidote lasts a LOT longer than 3 minutes. I think Sasori would last a lot longer than that.



..word on the street is that sasori's got a lot of wood. :amazed

----------------------------------------------------------------
Could I PM someone about a gif request?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2007)

If I could...I would like a NejiXTenten one please. ^^


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2007)

xx_anime_gal_xx said:


> If I could...I would like a NejiXTenten one please. ^^



Do you have any particular scene in mind?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2007)

^___^ Ummm...not really...any will do.


----------



## Na- (Sep 11, 2007)

n!L said:


> ..word on the street is that sasori's got a lot of wood. :amazed
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Could I PM someone about a gif request?



Couldnt help but to smile at that.
Brilliant.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 13, 2007)

n!L said:


> Could I PM someone about a gif request?



You can just post it here.  Someone will pick it up.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone going to make a gif of Lee pwnage from the latest episode? ^_^


----------



## kurama83 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am waiting to see if someone makes a specific gif from a scene from this lastest episode ^^


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, could anyone make a Gif of Sasori entering hiruko? (no humor please lol)
I think it was from an omake. Reps for you!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 13, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> Ok, could anyone make a Gif of Sasori entering hiruko? (no humor please lol)
> I think it was from an omake. Reps for you!



What the! There was such ep?? Which one was it?!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2007)

Neji-sama said:


> What the! There was such ep?? Which one was it?!



It was the bonus part of episode 25. You know, that short scene after episode 26 preview, at the very last end


----------



## Louchan (Sep 13, 2007)

Latest episode was made of fail and horrible dance moves.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Latest episode was made of fail and horrible dance moves.



Lol, yeah there isnt much to gif...


----------



## Sairou (Sep 14, 2007)

*Team 4 Dancing animated GIFs request thread!!!*

Lol, seeing the latest episode has intrigued me to ask if anyone would be willing to share animated GIFs of team 4's infamous dance scenes!!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sairou (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol can someone make a gif of Gai clone doing the french man's wave? (1:19-1:21 I believe or 1:20-1:21) =P Or maybe even the whole scene of him walking sideways in another gif. xD Oh yeah, and another one between 1:06-1:10 with Gai moving back and forth. Mortal Kombat status, FINISH HIM!! Maybe even adding those lines at that point would make it even more comedic!! Hahaha =D


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Sep 14, 2007)

Who are team four? Konohomaru corps? Kodan Karyu and puppet 7?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 14, 2007)

....this could easily go in the GIF thread....


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2007)

I think he means like the animation "team 4"

As far as I know their only dancing scenes were dancing Gaara, dancing Lee, and dancing Gai. Not much of a library.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Sep 14, 2007)

Weren't Sakura and Chiyo somewhat dancing in episode 20 while dodging Sasori's attacks?


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2007)

lol right, forgot about them.


----------



## Sairou (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol, are dancing Gaara and Sakura and Chiyo rare gifs? =P


----------



## Robin (Sep 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> I think he means like the animation "team 4".



they got the smoke looking pretty though


----------



## Katon-nin (Sep 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Latest episode was made of fail and horrible dance moves.



OMG!  As soon as I saw those two scenes I just knew someone would make 'm into gifs. They (these scenes) are just to laugh at.  (and cry @ the same time because of the low quality in NS  )


----------



## n!L (Sep 14, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> You can just post it here.  Someone will pick it up.



Cool. I think I forgot what the gif was, it was from an older episode. I was 'rummaging' through last episode (ep. 27) and I noticed _Saukura's look_
Could I get a gif of sakura's whole face just after Sasori tells her it's 'useless' to punch him he feels no pain. Around 14:52 - 14:54. Avatar size would be cool, if not then I'll throw it in my sig. Thanks. 

Credit & +rep of course. Pwetty pwease


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 14, 2007)

If someone isn't busy, can they make me a Neji and Tenten gif? Anyone except for when he caught her from the water prison please x3


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Latest episode was made of fail and horrible dance moves.




I...I hope that's a joke. Oh my God, now I almost don't wanna watch ep. 28...:S


----------



## Vanity (Sep 14, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Latest episode was made of fail and horrible dance moves.



Haha....I lol'd.

But yeah, that's a pretty good example of what episode 28 was like. x_x I personally never want to watch that episode ever again.

Looking forward to more Deidara gifs now soon.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2007)

Severe lack of inspiration to make any gifs from this episode, but I did make one...


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

That's pretty good considering the material you had to work with.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 15, 2007)

Link83 said:


> Severe lack of inspiration to make any gifs from this episode, but I did make one...



Awesome and x10 times awesome because it is THE TEN-TEN.


----------



## n!L (Sep 15, 2007)

Link83 said:


> Severe lack of inspiration to make any gifs from this episode, but I did make one...



I believe that, that gif is an episode recap!!? Dear lord I think Kyasurin was right "I personally never want to watch that episode ever again"


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2007)

@Link83: Nice ;D

I love Tenten's ougi...


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 16, 2007)

n!L said:


> Cool. I think I forgot what the gif was, it was from an older episode. I was 'rummaging' through last episode (ep. 27) and I noticed _Saukura's look_
> Could I get a gif of sakura's whole face just after Sasori tells her it's 'useless' to punch him he feels no pain. Around 14:52 - 14:54. Avatar size would be cool, if not then I'll throw it in my sig. Thanks.
> 
> Credit & +rep of course. Pwetty pwease





I'll see if i can make a better one tomorrow.

Edit:
Yes Master...




Hiruko said:


> Ok, could anyone make a Gif of Sasori entering hiruko? (no humor please lol)
> I think it was from an omake. Reps for you!


This has been done before:

Kyasurin Yakuto has a new FC


----------



## n!L (Sep 17, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> I'll see if i can make a better one tomorrow.



It's a good gif and thank you for making it... but the gif I wanted was the one were the whole screen is a shot of sakura's face: a close up of her eye just after she punches sasori, they cut to sasori's face then he makes a remark and they cut back to a close-up of sakua's eye (left eye). That's the gif I was looking for, sorry if I wasn't clear about the description. I think maybe the exact timing you have might be different from what I was calculating, that's all. So, if you don't feel like re-making a gif. Then that's fine, sorry to be a bother.


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is one good sakura gif, good work there ^.^

when the new episodes are out, i cant wait to see all the gifs here


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 17, 2007)

A lot of these .gifs aren't working anymore for whatever reason, so I must resubmit a request that occured on page 30.



Someone asked for a larger version of this quick combat scene, but the version that was created to meet that request no longer works. I'd like to ask for much the same, since this is probably the coolest moment Sakura has had in this series thus far (where taijutsu is concerned, anyway). Any size will do so long as it's larger (and perhaps faster) than the version supplied above (courtesy of Haohmaru, I think).

Many thanks in advance to anyone who undertakes this request. I'd love to use this as a signature if possible, but the scene itself is just cool to look at and I'd keep it tucked away on my hard drive just to have it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 18, 2007)

n!L said:


> It's a good gif and thank you for making it... but the gif I wanted was the one were the whole screen is a shot of sakura's face: a close up of her eye just after she punches sasori, they cut to sasori's face then he makes a remark and they cut back to a close-up of sakua's eye (left eye). That's the gif I was looking for, sorry if I wasn't clear about the description. I think maybe the exact timing you have might be different from what I was calculating, that's all. So, if you don't feel like re-making a gif. Then that's fine, sorry to be a bother.



That?s what I was going to do at first, but your ?whole face? comment threw me off.  I like this one a lot better.  Here you go:


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 18, 2007)

That's pretty neat. She looks like she grooving out to some catchy tunes.


----------



## n!L (Sep 18, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> That?s what I was going to do at first, but your ?whole face? comment threw me off.  I like this one a lot better.  Here you go:



LOL, sorry about the context. No worries you nailed it this time, very nice gifs! Thanks a bunch Akirasav


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 18, 2007)

n!L said:


> LOL, sorry about the context. No worries you nailed it this time, very nice gifs! Thanks a bunch Akirasav



You're welcome. And reps are greatly appreaciated 



Panzer Kunst said:


> A lot of these .gifs aren't working anymore for whatever reason, so I must resubmit a request that occured on page 30.
> 
> Someone asked for a larger version of this quick combat scene, but the version that was created to meet that request no longer works. I'd like to ask for much the same, since this is probably the coolest moment Sakura has had in this series thus far (where taijutsu is concerned, anyway). Any size will do so long as it's larger (and perhaps faster) than the version supplied above (courtesy of Haohmaru, I think).
> 
> ...



Gifs are taken down because they require alot of space on hosting sites.  I take off many of my gifs because photobucket limits the amount of bandwith you can use.

That said here is your gif.  However because it is larger and a long scene, the gif is 1.44MB.  You are only allowed 1MB for sigs.  If you do want the whole scene in your sig it has to be smaller or shorter.



Also, thats as fast as the gif will go.  It's has zero seconds between frames.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 18, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> That?s what I was going to do at first, but your ?whole face? comment threw me off.  I like this one a lot better.  Here you go:



God damnit. Am i the only one perverted person who sees some hot sex influence? (Riding someone?)
Jeeez... after Sakuras butt secks we got rodeo


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 18, 2007)

Nah...in this gif Sakura sucks.sucks.


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't dare ask you to create a signature after supplying me with that new .gif. Thank you very much for your time. I will, of course, +rep you for your efforts.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Sep 18, 2007)

There are some pretty awesome gifs in here


----------



## myle (Sep 20, 2007)

If this gif is yours, can I use it in my signature?


----------



## Louchan (Sep 20, 2007)

myle said:


> If this gif is yours, can I use it in my signature?



Of course it's mine.
I posted it here so I made it.
And yes, you may use it in your signature.


----------



## myle (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. It's very funny!


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

the dancing gai is great


----------



## Katon-nin (Sep 20, 2007)

Someone should make a YTMND with that gif.


----------



## Demitrix (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol Gai's hilarious.

sorry for going off-topic but i need to know.

What programs do you use to make Gifs with? ive tryed Imageready but it gets sorta lof fps'ed gifs.

Im currently trying to "animate" the naruto 73 when Jiraiya's standing on a ninja frog, at 9.50 to 10.12 ( or something around that, after he's done his "wild dance")


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2007)

> What programs do you use to make Gifs with? ive tryed Imageready but it gets *sorta lof fps'ed gifs.*


eh?

*uses imageready


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 22, 2007)

I love the Sakura fught scene gif!!!! She really kicked a whole bunch of ass in that episode!!!!


----------



## Louchan (Sep 23, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> What programs do you use to make Gifs with? ive tryed Imageready but it gets sorta lof fps'ed gifs.



I use Imageready and it works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Felt (Sep 23, 2007)

I just made 

It's from episode 16


----------



## Aeon (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, it feels like it's been forever...


----------



## Beelzejow (Sep 28, 2007)

_Can someone make a .Gif image of Naruto Kyuubi 2 tailed mode jumping from the rock and attacking Kakashi?  _


----------



## SOLID (Sep 28, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I just made
> 
> It's from episode 16



try to delete some frames and reduce the colors to make it faster ..

pissed off !


----------



## Felt (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you get the gifs so smooth? I made one but it's really jittery 



Also how do you make borders?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 28, 2007)

That Deidara one looks hot.

I think there need to be more Deidara gifs. 

I'd make these things if I knew how the hell to make them but I don't think I even have the programs for it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2007)

Naruto's second tail growing up would be nice.

And Deidara's badass actions when facing team gai


----------



## Cardsharp (Sep 29, 2007)

nice gifs link


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2007)

I think these take care of the requests in some of the previous posts...


----------



## Vanity (Sep 29, 2007)

Yay more Deidara gifs. Those are win. Mmm....he looks so sexy with that kunai in his mouth.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yay more Deidara gifs. Those are win. Mmm....he looks so sexy with that kunai in his mouth.



Lol, if you say so. I'm still wondering how he got the kunai in his mouth in the first place though.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 29, 2007)

Link83 said:


> Lol, if you say so. I'm still wondering how he got the kunai in his mouth in the first place though.



I actually thought about that too. XD You know....maybe I'll make a topic about it. I'm curious to see what people will say.


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish someone would make a yondaime gif, *nudge nudge* *wink*  I thought yondaime looked a bit weird in ep 29 too lol


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 29, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> I wish someone would make a yondaime gif, *nudge nudge* *wink*  I thought yondaime looked a bit weird in ep 29 too lol



wut tha fakk r u talkin bout? 

sariuzly :|


----------



## Even (Sep 29, 2007)

Yondaime was in 29???


----------



## Katon-nin (Sep 29, 2007)

Even said:


> Yondaime was in 29???



ZOMG! KAKASHI GAIDEN!!!!


----------



## Demitrix (Sep 29, 2007)

Even said:


> Yondaime was in 29???



After credits, those specials.


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 29, 2007)

he was in 29 or 30, in a flash back when putting the kyyubi in naruto


----------



## Felix (Sep 29, 2007)

People usually don't watch the Omakes.
But yes, in the episode 30 Omake, it shows the extended version of the Kyuubi attack, and shows Yondaime using the Shiki Fuujin


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 29, 2007)

Hehee I just learned how to make animated gifs now

hows this for my first one?



gave me a laugh


----------



## Even (Sep 29, 2007)

I know Yondie was in 30, but not 29


----------



## Demitrix (Sep 29, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> Hehee I just learned how to make animated gifs now
> 
> hows this for my first one?
> 
> ...



Nice but maybe reduce frames \ color to reduce the size, less lag.


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 29, 2007)

my mistake 

also, I fixed it


----------



## Mayu. (Sep 29, 2007)

Could someone make a yondie GIF for my signature?

Pwese? ^^


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 29, 2007)

im about to make a yondaime gif
just going to get the RAW of it.


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 30, 2007)

Yondaime gif


----------



## Vanity (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the BUSH DEI.  Someone should make one where he's hiding in there showing his face. I don't think that's been done yet. lol.


----------



## Akirasav (Oct 1, 2007)

Some Gif's:

Angry Naruto:

That was a gas:


----------



## Shodai (Oct 1, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Some Gif's:
> 
> Angry Naruto:





EAT THIS GROUND! AND THIS! DIE YOU EVIL SOIL! BWAAAA!


----------



## n!L (Oct 1, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> Hehee I just learned how to make animated gifs now
> 
> hows this for my first one?
> 
> ...



lol this is great.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I use this one


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2007)

no gifs of Neji using Hakke Kuusho on Deidara?


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 2, 2007)

As usual there is always comedy GOLD in this thread.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2007)

Demonic_Ice said:


> Can I use this one



Sure, just credit me, plus reps would be nice...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 3, 2007)

Katon-nin said:


> ZOMG! KAKASHI GAIDEN!!!!



LOL. Don't mention anything about Yon..., about that character again, or this guy would lose it.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2007)

Since Dei is so popular...


----------



## Vanity (Oct 4, 2007)

Mmm...I love the Bush Dei one. 

I might use that one at some point in the future.

Yeah....mmm....*stares at lovely Deidara gifs*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Mmm...I love the Bush Dei one.
> 
> I might use that one at some point in the future.
> 
> Yeah....mmm....*stares at lovely Deidara gifs*



Well you're welcome to use what you want.


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 4, 2007)

omfg great Deidara gifs, may i use one as my avater

^.^


----------



## n!L (Oct 4, 2007)

hey *Link* think you could help out with making gifs, since you are so good at them?

Maybe any other gif-maker would be kind enough as to help me out. Just cause I think I could make some cool gifs/banners. etc. I have Adobe CS & IR. I have every episode of Naruto except a few fillers between 145-158. I have DivX too. Do I need any other programs to extract video into Image Ready? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heero (Oct 4, 2007)

n!L said:


> hey *Link* think you could help out with making gifs, since you are so good at them?
> 
> Maybe any other gif-maker would be kind enough as to help me out. Just cause I think I could make some cool gifs/banners. etc. I have Adobe CS & IR. I have every episode of Naruto except a few fillers between 145-158. I have DivX too. Do I need any other programs to extract video into Image Ready?
> 
> Thanks in advance


you need vituraldub to convert to frames for IR to use


----------



## UniKoRn (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm no stranger to photoshop/imageready but I only just learnt to make animated gif's with the help of the tutorials on these forums!  I've been having fun with it.  Decided to try merging two sequences together..  omg it took me about almost 6 hours to make this! O_O



If you want to use it, some credit would be nice ^_^

*edit* Fixed up the background in a few frames! Refresh!


----------



## Demitrix (Oct 7, 2007)

lol, nice one UniKorn.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Oct 7, 2007)

xDD that's awesome UniKorn


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2007)

No mangekyou gifs? i cant believe that


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 7, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> I'm no stranger to photoshop/imageready but I only just learnt to make animated gif's with the help of the tutorials on these forums!  I've been having fun with it.  Decided to try merging two sequences together..  omg it took me about almost 6 hours to make this! O_O
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use it, some credit would be nice ^_^


Very good and funny XD


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> No mangekyou gifs? i cant believe that



I had made a couple when Kakashi first revealed it, but in this episode they just kind of kept doing the same thing over and over and it just wasn't interesting enough, at least to me, to make a gif of it. I mean all they did was zoom into Kakashi's eye for like what, 10 times during the episode.


----------



## Even (Oct 8, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> I'm no stranger to photoshop/imageready but I only just learnt to make animated gif's with the help of the tutorials on these forums!  I've been having fun with it.  Decided to try merging two sequences together..  omg it took me about almost 6 hours to make this! O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha, that one is so damn awesome


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2007)

Link83 said:


> I had made a couple when Kakashi first revealed it, but in this episode they just kind of kept doing the same thing over and over and it just wasn't interesting enough, at least to me, to make a gif of it. I mean all they did was zoom into Kakashi's eye for like what, 10 times during the episode.



The moment between 10:51 and 11:06 would be a great gif.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Oct 18, 2007)

Can someone please make an animated avatar of Gaara and Naruto as kids of Shippuuden 31, please? Dont have to be all of that scene. Just the part showing Gaara sitting and crying alone then showing Naruto hand's on his shoulder... Then it transitions into current Gaara and Naruto, current time.


----------



## Louchan (Oct 18, 2007)

Some stuff from the new episode.








And, of course, the random oddity of the week.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone make a GIF of that bit during OP of KN4 and the Akatsuki bit please -


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2007)

Can anyone make an avatar size animation of Sai in the OP, please?


----------



## pancake (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone make a gif of Sai, quick!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 18, 2007)

_Could someone make an avatar sized gif of Kankurou?_


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2007)

I want a gif of Sakura from the new openning, when apears 3 of her :


----------



## Vanity (Oct 18, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Someone make a GIF of that bit during OP of KN4 and the Akatsuki bit please -



Yeah I'd personally like to see a GIF of the Akatsuki bit too.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2007)

did anyone make the Yamato fighting Kabuto gif?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> did anyone make the Yamato fighting Kabuto gif?


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, you are fast XD
Thank you very, very, very much


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I'd personally like to see a GIF of the Akatsuki bit too.


----------



## Chee (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay~! Thank you!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2007)

actually felt like making gifs:








I'll probably make more later


----------



## pancake (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh mah gawd  THOSE ARE AWESOME GIFS!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2007)

Mercury Smile said:


> Can someone please make an animated avatar of Gaara and Naruto as kids of Shippuuden 31, please? Dont have to be all of that scene. Just the part showing Gaara sitting and crying alone then showing Naruto hand's on his shoulder... Then it transitions into current Gaara and Naruto, current time.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2007)

when a member requests a gif avatar, they most likely expect one that they can actually upload.

Considering the member is not a senior member, they have an avy limit of 125x125 and a file size limit of 100kb

in that case, you're usually stuck making something like this:



*this is one of the reasons I didn't accept requests for non-senior avys...because it's really difficult to fit that 100kb limit and still make the thing presentable.

*I'm doing a sig version of this one later*


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Taxman said:


> actually felt like making gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taxman you most likely will say no but may I please use the last one?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2007)

meh...go ahead....

I'm not going to be using any naruto themes for a bit...*my mind is fully stuck in baccano!*


----------



## jdbzkh (Oct 18, 2007)

Taxman said:


> actually felt like making gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i use the naruto one please


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks 

also wtf is baccano?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2007)

Probably whatever is in his avy and sig.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> also wtf is baccano?





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Probably whatever is in his avy and sig.



exactamundo 

might as well post this one now before I forget:


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2007)

Taxman said:


> when a member requests a gif avatar, they most likely expect one that they can actually upload.
> 
> Considering the member is not a senior member, they have an avy limit of 125x125 and a file size limit of 100kb
> 
> ...



Sorry about that Taxman. I did not read the part where it said "gif avatar." I was just intent on making the gif as quickly as possible. Anyway, this is my last one for now. I'll maybe make more later...


----------



## rushi_chan (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! Those GIFs are totally awesome! You guys do a great job on them. Well for this episode and episodes before this one.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2007)

Link83 said:


> Sorry about that Taxman. I did not read the part where it said "gif avatar." I was just intent on making the gif as quickly as possible. Anyway, this is my last one for now. I'll maybe make more later...



xD

as for your newest gif...I would so make that one if it wasn't for that silly tvtokyo part at the end...I think I'm actually going to wait for a DVD clean version of the OP for that one...<__<


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2007)

Taxman said:


> xD
> 
> as for your newest gif...I would so make that one if it wasn't for that silly tvtokyo part at the end...I think I'm actually going to wait for a DVD clean version of the OP for that one...<__<



Yeah, I didn't like that either but I thought, what the hell, the scene inspired me to make it into a gif anyway.


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think the DVD rips take out the credits.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 19, 2007)

Geg said:


> I don't think the DVD rips take out the credits.


you know what I mean...special feature textless OP/ED


----------



## Vanity (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahh....so many gifs, it's making the page load so slowly. Does everyone really have to quote them all the time? O_O

Anyway the Akatsuki gif is was made is win. Too bad Deidara is so far in the background.  He's in a sexy pose though. LOL. I like how he's crouched down like that.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Oct 19, 2007)

Taxman said:


> when a member requests a gif avatar, they most likely expect one that they can actually upload.
> 
> Considering the member is not a senior member, they have an avy limit of 125x125 and a file size limit of 100kb
> 
> ...


Thanks for the avatar. I didnt know about the 100kb limit thing making it at a lesser quality. I also want to use the sig version too. But thanks to Link83 for the effort too. I'll rep both of you.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome gifs Taxman


----------



## Wilham (Oct 19, 2007)

Taxman said:


> actually felt like making gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I please use Yamato.


----------



## kyubisharingan (Oct 19, 2007)

Taxman, great gifs! you rock


----------



## Hio (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice gifs indeed, Great job Taxman and Link83


----------



## myle (Oct 19, 2007)

Can I use it in my signature please?
Of course I'll credit you.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 19, 2007)

I might as well post this gif of Sai from the new OP.


----------



## Casket (Oct 19, 2007)

Can someone make a gif of the (Sasuke)Jesuke in the 31 intro with the snakes all over him? It is really sexy !


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 19, 2007)

Casket said:


> Can someone make a gif of the (Sasuke)Jesuke in the 31 intro with the snakes all over him? It is really sexy !



That actually makes me gag.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2007)

What about a gif with Gaara looking around and then the lots of people around him?


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 20, 2007)

why does every gif of say have to rock so much lmfao


----------



## fraj (Oct 20, 2007)

Good gif's i like the second one best because it shows naruto in FULL ACTION!!!


----------



## Sagge_AM (Oct 20, 2007)

Could anyone make a gif of the first ep in shippuuden when sasuke transports to naruto and  draws his sword ??


----------



## Tempest02 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice!

Im new so aint seen many gifs on here, but enough to kno those are freakin awesome taxman


----------



## Cam (Oct 20, 2007)

Can someone make a gift of Jiraiya, Tsunade, Kakashi and Iruka standing in the wind big enough for my sig?


----------



## Zhero (Oct 20, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Some Gif's:
> 
> Angry Naruto:
> 
> That was a gas:



Can I use the top one for an avatar, and the bottom for a siggy oh wait I mean vice versa


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 20, 2007)

TAXMAN!! thats awesome gifs man!! can you make a orochimaru one? from the new OP?? Or someone!! I would give you all the credit in the world!! I'll do anything you want lol!!


----------



## KaiserHokage (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome gifs, none of mine ever come out like that.
Yo Captain pimp can you make that same gif of sai from the OP but a little smaller? Thanks in advance. ^^

Again great gifs. (can't say that enough)


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 21, 2007)

thats so great hey can anyone make me a gif avater off sasori head turning when Sakura grabs his stomach cord


----------



## Even (Oct 21, 2007)

These gifs are really awesome But then, the new OP was awesome too


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 21, 2007)

Nobody is making any new gifs,but these "nice gifs" useless posts keeps coming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2007)

can anyone make a gif of sasuke oro and kabuto in the op


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow those are nice gifs you've made their.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> What about a gif with Gaara looking around and then the lots of people around him?



Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's one I made after seeing the new opening. I thought it was gif worthy. 


Feel free to use. Just credit if you do.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 21, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I might as well post this gif of Sai from the new OP.



May I please use it? Credits go to you of course.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2007)

I think these should take care of the requests made for this episode. I also made a couple of others that weren't requested. And of course, credit and reps are much appreciated.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Thank you Link83!!

Edit; Never mind, I found what I wanted


----------



## UniKoRn (Oct 22, 2007)

huhuhuhu I'm dirty. *grins evilly*


----------



## Rainney (Oct 22, 2007)

*fangirl squeal* omg, UniKoRn = win. You are now my god.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 22, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Is this what you had in mind?



For sure.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 22, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> huhuhuhu I'm dirty. *grins evilly*



Lol That is sad. 
And the sand nins are just watching.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 22, 2007)

^lol! I wonder what Matsuri thinks of him now! >D


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 22, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> huhuhuhu I'm dirty. *grins evilly*



EL OH EL.
That wins.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 22, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> May I please use it? Credits go to you of course.



Sure, I don't mind.


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> huhuhuhu I'm dirty. *grins evilly*



 best yet


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Oct 22, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> huhuhuhu I'm dirty. *grins evilly*



Nooooo  what have you done!


----------



## Rainney (Oct 22, 2007)

Awww!!! Gaara looks adorable in UniKoRns gif!!! >w< Can't stop fangirl squealing!! xD


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 22, 2007)

UniKoRn said:


> huhuhuhu I'm dirty. *grins evilly*



Omg! do something sand ninjas , naruto is getting raped  Gold!


----------



## Casket (Oct 22, 2007)

THANK YOU LINK!!!









Thank you so much. I love these x3~~~ <3 Reps to you.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 22, 2007)

Naruto would only accept it from Sasuke, _obviously._


----------



## Cam (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you Link83, +reps..


----------



## Aeon (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a couple more gifs before I delete the raw. If there are any other requests for this episode, I'll hold off on deleting it.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't wait for the new ones! I really want new Sai and Deidara ones.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Oct 25, 2007)

Request for the new raw (32)


*Spoiler*: _don't open if you haven't seen Ship.32's raw yet_ 



A gif with Kakashi thrown up to the sky, changing to Kakashi on Gai's back (the running scene, when Gai's laughing 'Think you can keep up with me?', not the stillshot with black background)




Thanks and reps will be providen.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to request any Tobi gifs anyone can manage


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

You gotta wait for the RAW to become available to download.

And don't worry, there _will_ be Tobi ones!


----------



## Vanity (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm personally looking forward to new Deidara gifs from this ep.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 25, 2007)

Need GIFS of Gai throwing Kakashi into the air and zooming off!


----------



## pancake (Oct 25, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Need GIFS of Gai throwing Kakashi into the air and zooming off!





I second that!


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Oct 25, 2007)

I wrote that before you did!!!  GET INTO THE QUEUE BEHIND ME,  NOW


----------



## Shodai (Oct 25, 2007)

Ri No Gaisen said:


> I wrote that before you did!!!  GET INTO THE QUEUE BEHIND ME,  NOW



We can share


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Oct 25, 2007)

That gif is main! Main! MAIN 

... I've seen it over 12 times and I'm still on the lol coast 

You sure Team 8 don't watch this forums? Adding those car effects and such... there was a talk of "Gai's Green Ferrari" in the filler when Team Gai put their hands forward that I lolled twice with the F1 sound .


----------



## momolade (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 25, 2007)

momo said:


> :rofl





Gai is made of awesome.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Oct 25, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Gai is made of awesome.




true dat! 

Are you the Gabzilla in DA? Waw! You'll soon have the gifs from those whom you like the most  I feel happy for you!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Oct 25, 2007)

I request a gif on the Tobi/Deidara scene plz or just any Deidara gifs from the episode


----------



## Vanity (Oct 25, 2007)

momo said:


> :rofl



lol. My sister is going to love those. I'm going to have to e-mail them to her.

She's a Kakashi fan.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 25, 2007)

momo said:


> :rofl



Requesting use of the third one!


----------



## momolade (Oct 25, 2007)

sure :3
cred would be nice


----------



## Ari (Oct 25, 2007)

Need Tobi ones.


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 25, 2007)

TOBI GIFS PLEASE


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 25, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> (Click to Enlarge)



Lmao.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Oct 25, 2007)

momo said:


> sure :3
> cred would be nice



Second one, sir!


----------



## momolade (Oct 25, 2007)

im a maam 

get another 165 posts and you can use the full sized version :P


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 25, 2007)

Some Tobi ones! He is so good for gifs. Feel free to use as long as you rehost+cred!







And now I'm going to try the Gai one in hopes that it doesn't crash ImageReady this time...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 25, 2007)

kewl tobi gifs.

I can imagine when we episode 50 arrives.


----------



## Rainney (Oct 26, 2007)

Gawd Tobi is an annoying retard. >.>


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 26, 2007)

Tobi!!                        Now I need some Sai ones.


----------



## Even (Oct 26, 2007)

Tobi looks so damn awesome


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

Byakk? said:


> Now I need some Sai ones.







Here you go!

Edit: 



Ri No Gaisen said:


> Request for the new raw (32)
> 
> A gif with Kakashi thrown up to the sky, changing to Kakashi on Gai's back (the running scene, when Gai's laughing 'Think you can keep up with me?', not the stillshot with black background)



Is this close to what you were thinking of? (I haven't actually watched the subs yet...)


----------



## chocy (Oct 26, 2007)

@Apollo_alice,
Thanks for the Tobi gifs, I will be using the death by suffocation one.


----------



## Ida (Oct 26, 2007)

Apollo_Alice, is it okei if I use the middle Tobi-gif, please?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2007)

... Could someone please do one of the handshake scene????  PLEASE!!!!
And if it's not too much trouble, could someone make two versions?  One without words and one with "Mirror Reflection: The GaaraxNaruto FC" at the end over their linked hands???
Please!!!
I will love you forever!!!!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 26, 2007)

Yaoi......


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2007)

Pleeeeeeeaaaaase!!!!  I will rep you every day for a week!


----------



## Jesus (Oct 26, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Yaoi......



is good


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 26, 2007)

Not as good as Yuri .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2007)

PLEEEEEEEAAAAASE!!!!


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 26, 2007)

Can we get some avatar size Tobi gifs? I can't resize myself


----------



## Shodai (Oct 26, 2007)

/r/ gif of the 

"Lee: Neji.
*Camera zooms out*
Neji: Oh, hell no!"

125x125 and signature size plzxkthnxbi!


----------



## Cam (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol. Is this what you wanted? I suck at gif making so its alright if you don't want to use it.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Could someone please do one of the handshake scene????  PLEASE!!!!
> And if it's not too much trouble, could someone make two versions?  One without words and one with "Mirror Reflection: The GaaraxNaruto FC" at the end over their linked hands???
> Please!!!
> I will love you forever!!!!



Can you give me times? I just want to clear up exactly when you want it to start from.  Thanks!

@Ida: Go ahead. Just cred please!

@Tobi=win: Senior size I'm assuming? I'll see what I can do!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 26, 2007)

/r/ 150x150 avatar gif of Tobi flicking the ring and missing the catch, please! 

A re-sizing of Apollo_alice's gif would be ace.


----------



## Cam (Oct 26, 2007)

Here Tenshiono a re-size of Apollo_alice's tobi gif.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 26, 2007)

Sweet! 

Thanks a lot. :]


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

Can someone make a neji gif.
From episode 28, after he won against his clone.
There were sand or dust flying in the air, and we saw nejis head.
Please can someone make it for me!
In 150x150
+rep of course


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2007)

could i get a sig gif with Deidara chocking Tobi?


----------



## Cam (Oct 26, 2007)

Muk said:


> could i get a sig gif with Deidara chocking Tobi?



Check the previous page of this thread Apollo_alice already made one.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

You mean this...


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

Tobi ones resized or cropped to avys!







If you want anything different, just ask!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

They are great!
I have a request too!
I wrote it in a post earlier!
Post 866!


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you give me times for the Neji avy? There are two parts and I'm not sure which one you want.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure!!!
I have enough time!
Neji stands there we only see his head!
And dust or sand are flying in the air!
After team gai won against their clones!
I`m sure you will find it...


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

I still wasn't sure if this is what you wanted.  If it's the other one just let me know. By times I meant from what time to what in the episode. That would really help me out if this isn't the scene you wanted.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

I`m so sorry it was episode 29
After the clones disappears


MOTHER SUPERIOR JUMP THE GUN


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah! That would explain why I couldn't find it! Oh well! 

I made a resized and a cropped version, you use whichever one you like better!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

THX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 26, 2007)

One more thing please!

Can you resize the SECOND in 125x125


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

I forgot to check if you were senior... 

Sure.  I'll have it up soon.

Edit:


----------



## Akirasav (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm gonna to get you.



The pain!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Can you give me times? I just want to clear up exactly when you want it to start from.  Thanks!



Um... I think starting when Gaara first sticks out his hand would be great.  And then ending with the closeup of their hands.  Also, I guess that you could cut out the other characters if you wanted.  I don't know if that would be easier for you, but you can if you want- I think I'd prefer it actually, but if it's too much trouble, don't bother.
Sorry I didn't reply sooner.  I fell asleep.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Oct 26, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Here you go!



Can I use one of these?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

@ Demonic: go ahead!

@ Gaawa:

I finally have them done!





If there's anything you want changed I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2007)

No!  That's great!  Thank you!


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad I could be of service!


----------



## DarkDemonNinja (Oct 26, 2007)

momo said:


> :rofl



rofl that just made my day lol :rofl


----------



## Cam (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's another gif I made.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's another gif I made.



Very funny. I'm glad you made a gif of that too because their expressions are priceless. XD


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

They may have been posted before but here's two gifs of Sakura from the new OP. 





@ Kyasurin Yakuto: Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2007)

_can you make one of Lee and neji 
the one where 

Lee: Neji
Neji: Oh hell no

_


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _can you make one of Lee and neji
> the one where
> 
> Lee: Neji
> ...



Sure. Do you have a particular size in mind?


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2007)

_demonic ice has the size i want ......... the deidara one_


----------



## Enzo (Oct 27, 2007)

I really like the gif collection of the last episode!


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

I made 2 of them. Are any of these acceptable?


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> I made 2 of them. Are any of these acceptable?



_the second one is good..... but is it possible to make it clear _


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

This is the best I can do, I hope its ok.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> This is the best I can do, I hope its ok.



_ .... i don't really like this one cuz "O Hell No" is on it the whole time and i wanted that clip from the anime exactly like it was .... but thanks for trying ... I'll probably use the earlier one _


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll see what I can do for the Oh hell no one later.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Oct 27, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Tobi ones resized or cropped to avys!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want anything different, just ask!





I love this one.. without any words, sounds, no captions nothing

it *PERFECTLY* sums up Tobi  specially love Tobi's little reaction after the ring fell down the hole, this is great.. 

really simple but yet perfect


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2007)

_Thanks .... if you decide to do it  .... just use the scene itself w/subtitles .... nothing fancy _


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _Thanks .... if you decide to do it  .... just use the scene itself w/subtitles .... nothing fancy _



Something like this.(I had to make it bigger so the text can be seen clearer.)


----------



## Enzo (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah!
Thats great!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 27, 2007)

^That's good.

Wait wtf, Katon turned from Uchihatarded to Hyuugatarded?


----------



## Enzo (Oct 27, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> ^That's good.
> 
> Wait wtf, Katon turned from Uchihatarded to Hyuugatarded?



I'm both you know! 

Just ask and I'll be an uchihatard!

Sig is changed quickly!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 27, 2007)

Katon said:


> I'm bith you know!
> 
> Just ask and I'll be an uchihatard!
> 
> Sig is changed quickly!



No no stay, there are already too many Uchihatards!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 27, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Something like this.(I had to make it bigger so the text can be seen clearer.)



_thanks for the pic _


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 27, 2007)

*can someone make me a gif*

one of when Tobi tried to reach the ring with sub titles please


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

Will this do WAL_015,


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 27, 2007)

ITS PERFECT THANKS U ROCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

Your welcome.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 27, 2007)

Nobody made one of Sakura running her hand along Chiyo's grave yet?? 

I thought that was gif worthy, but the ones in here are so funny!!! Especially the Gai/Kakashi ones!!


----------



## Proxy (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a good gif of the Akatsuki leader?


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Sry to bug u guys and girls*

but can someone make me some gifs from the Shippuuden Movie


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Nobody made one of Sakura running her hand along Chiyo's grave yet??
> 
> I thought that was gif worthy, but the ones in here are so funny!!! Especially the Gai/Kakashi ones!!



Here's one.  



@ God like abilities- Sorry I don't have any. 

@ WAL_015- The shippuuden movie isn't out on dvd yet.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 27, 2007)

wow!! Thanks Tsunade!!


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Is this Rin?*


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's one.



Is it okay if i use this, Please?


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

MasterChick69 said:


> Is it okay if i use this, Please?



Sure. Go right ahead.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Sure. Go right ahead.


 Um sorry to bug you but can you make me some gifs from the Shippuuden Movie please


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey did someone or can someone make an orochimaru gif??? hehe that was cool moves orochimaru was doin..


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

KushyKage said:


> Hey did someone or can someone make an orochimaru gif??? hehe that was cool moves orochimaru was doin..



Are you referring to the moves he did in the new opening?


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

WAL_015 said:


> Um sorry to bug you but can you make me some gifs from the Shippuuden Movie please



The shippuuden Movie isn't out yet.


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes!! i thought it was awesome..


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

KushyKage said:


> Yes!! i thought it was awesome..



Ok. I'll work on that for you.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's one with different dimensions:


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 27, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Ok. I'll work on that for you.



THANKS ALOT!!! Anything you need let me know lol...


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol. Here you go. 



Well I'm done for the night so if anyone has anymore requests just PM and   I'll work on it tomorrow.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> The shippuuden Movie isn't out yet.



Sorry I mean the trailers and sneek peeks


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

The next episode will bring much good gifs! I know it!


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 28, 2007)

Katon said:


> The next episode will bring much good gifs! I know it!



I'm waiting (not so) patiently to make every Kiba gif possible!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> I'm waiting (not so) patiently to make every Kiba gif possible!



Is kiba your favourite?


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

Yay, Hinata is my favourite from team 8. It'll be nice to see her animated!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Yay, Hinata is my favourite from team 8. It'll be nice to see her animated!



I can?t wait too! 

Her cute face...

We need some of hinata too!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Yea. I have a Hinata gif from the preview. 

That episode is gonna be awesome. 

@WAL_015- I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Lol. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm done for the night so if anyone has anymore requests just PM and   I'll work on it tomorrow.



Wow watching that part here in that gif is a lot better than watching it in the OP itself because in the OP it goes too fast to see everything so well like that.


----------



## Felt (Oct 28, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Here's one with different dimensions:



Nice


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow watching that part here in that gif is a lot better than watching it in the OP itself because in the OP it goes too fast to see everything so well like that.



Thanks.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Episode 33...is coming sooner!


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2007)

Katon said:


> Episode 33...is coming sooner!



What makes you say that?


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

nso said:


> What makes you say that?



Were closer to it than we were yesterday


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah!
And that means...one step closer to new gifs...


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2007)

Katon said:


> Yeah!
> And that means...one step closer to new gifs...



 I hate you all.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, one step closer to several straight hours in ImageReady!!!!!!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Yep, one step closer to several straight hours in ImageReady!!!!!!



You have so much talent!
I want to learn it too!


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 28, 2007)

Katon said:


> You have so much talent!
> I want to learn it too!



Aww, thanks! 

I started with Kira Yamato's tutorial:
tutorial
and have just experimented and gotten better as I go on.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Aww, thanks!
> 
> I started with Kira Yamato's tutorial:
> tutorial
> and have just experimented and gotten better as I go on.



Have to check it out! 
Thx!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some gifs from the shippuuden movie trailer as promised. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

They are great!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Some more gifs form the new movie trailer. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Lol. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm done for the night so if anyone has anymore requests just PM and   I'll work on it tomorrow.



Yeaah!! Its pretty sick...nice job Tsunade_78910;11483194! I've been looking for this gif for awhile now..


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Shippuuden Lee gif*

I need one of where Lee is yelling at Naruto (when Naruto has armor on) with fire in his eyes from this video please

and another of when Naruto is running with Lee on his back please (from the video too) PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zszfGW1iIOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

@ The movie gifs: Lol n00b, use the kyuubi then you don't get pwnt by tentacle raep


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Some more gifs form the new movie trailer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Cool!


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Some more gifs form the new movie trailer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



WOW DUDE THANKS AGAIN YOUR SOOOOO AWSOME THANKS SOOOOOOOOO MUCH THOSE WILL BE PERFECT FOR MY MYSPACE THANKS I OWE YOU ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure no problem. 

What are you doing with all these gifs, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Enzo (Oct 28, 2007)

WAL_015 said:


> WOW DUDE THANKS AGAIN YOUR SOOOOO AWSOME THANKS SOOOOOOOOO MUCH THOSE WILL BE PERFECT FOR MY MYSPACE THANKS I OWE YOU ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You sound really happy!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Once again here you go WAL_015  



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> What are you doing with all these gifs, if you don't mind me asking?



I have 3 myspaces one is all about Tobi another is all about Naruto and the last is all about Lee my favorite is the Naruto one


----------



## lacey (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here are some gifs from the shippuuden movie trailer as promised.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The first 3 seem really...un-fluent with their movement. But they're still really cool though *Reps*

And, actually, I myself have a request. I'm requesting the moment in the movie trailer where Naruto flips the kunai and stabs the dragon on the head. It happens just before Naruto looks down at the light in the middle, and just after the events in the second gif.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Once again here you go WAL_015
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



WOW YOU'RE A MASTER AT MAKING GIFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Daxter said:


> The first 3 seem really...un-fluent with their movement. But they're still really cool though *Reps*
> 
> And, actually, I myself have a request. I'm requesting the moment in the movie trailer where Naruto flips the kunai and stabs the dragon on the head. It happens just before Naruto looks down at the light in the middle, and just after the events in the second gif.



Thanks.  

I'll see what I can do. 


Edit: Do you have a particular size in mind?


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't wait for episode 33. KIBA!


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2007)

What program do you guys use to make Gifs like that?


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Virtual dub to get the sequence and Imageready to make the actual gif. 

@ Daxter-  Here you go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hio (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice gifs Tsunade_78910


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2007)

Virtual dub free?


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Chee said:


> Virtual dub free?




Check out Kira Yamato's tutorial its how I got started. It also has a link to the virtual dub software.

tutorial 


@Hio- Thanks.


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Check out Kira Yamato's tutorial its how I got started. It also has a link to the virtual dub software.
> 
> tutorial
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks. ^_^


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Sorry to bug you again*

But can you make a few more for me (all are found in this video)

I need one where Naruto is jumping through the city

Another of Naruto angry (almost looks like hes about to make a fist; his hand is in front of Sakura and the other is in front of Lee) 

And one of everyone trying to keep Naruto quiet

And one of when the girl gets on Naruto's back (the girl with the long blond hair)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zszfGW1iIOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Daxter, Here's 2 more, I forgot you wanted 1 with the kunai flip.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 28, 2007)

wow tsunade, you should make your own request thread!!


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

@ Jihad- Lol. It may come to that but I rather take requests here and through PM's.

@WAL_015- Here you go, again. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again your the best


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's another one from the new opening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going off line for a while so if anyone has anymore requests just leave it here or PM me.



I have 2 more requests um can you make me a gif from the new intro when young naruto and young sasuke are walking towards each other (NOT THE SHIPPUUDEN NARUTO AND SHIPPUUDEN SASUKE)

And another from when Lee was fighting Gaara (I want the part where he drops the weights can you get the full thing from when he removes the orange things to when the weights hit the ground but cut out the Temari part) Please and thank you

heres the episode for the Lee gifLink removed


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried the Lee gif and I was unsuccessful in making it. (I really only do shippuuden gifs so it would be cool if you stick to shippuuden requests only.) 

Here's the rest of your request though.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> I tried the Lee gif and I was unsuccessful in making it. (I really only do shippuuden gifs so it would be cool if you stick to shippuuden requests only.)
> 
> Here's the rest of your request though.



(all from Shippuuden episodes 1 and 3)
ok so instead of the lee gif can you make me one of Sakura and Naruto holding the bells

and another of Kakashi using water dragon jutsu

another of Naruto running up the pole in episode 1

and him jumping down from the pole to see sakura (keep going till he stops)


----------



## Cam (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's the Lee gif. 




I only have the latest shippuuden epi right now so I won't be able to make the others you requested until tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's the Lee gif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dude you rock


----------



## Cam (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's another upload.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LokiBoki (Oct 29, 2007)

how about the new ending parts where Sai talks sh*t lmao


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 29, 2007)

LokiBoki said:


> how about the new ending parts where Sai talks sh*t lmao



They already made it but it only has Sai talking about ******* to Naruto its in some earlier replies. I want one where He talks sh*t to Sakura-chan.

If its not too much trouble can you make me a Bleach gif from the 2nd episode when Rukia knocks the spirit out of Ichigo PLEASE


----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Hey Daxter, Here's 2 more, I forgot you wanted 1 with the kunai flip.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Holy crap, those are amazing! Very fluent ^^

Just one teensy change though. Can you have the part where the dragon flies up, and Naruto is smirking just before he flips the kunai? And have the part with Naruto's face at the end go just a bit longer?


----------



## Cam (Oct 29, 2007)

WAL_015 said:


> They already made it but it only has Sai talking about ******* to Naruto its in some earlier replies. I want one where He talks sh*t to Sakura-chan.
> 
> If its not too much trouble can you make me a Bleach gif from the 2nd episode when Rukia knocks the spirit out of Ichigo PLEASE



Here's the bleach gif and for future bleach requests could you personal message me since this is a naruto gif thread. 



Here's the Sakura gif - 



@Daxter- Hope these are what you had in mind. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow - some are funny and some are good to use


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2007)

My first animated Gif. Use with credit, thanks~! ;D


----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> @Daxter- Hope these are what you had in mind.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



YES.

OH YES.

That's _exactly_ what I had in mind~! Zomg, I wuv you! Thanks <333


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 29, 2007)

ha ha, cute, chee


----------



## Cam (Oct 29, 2007)

Daxter said:


> YES.
> 
> OH YES.
> 
> That's _exactly_ what I had in mind~! Zomg, I wuv you! Thanks <333



Lol.  

Your welcome.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> ha ha, cute, chee



Thanks.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2007)

A little late but I thought I'd make a few additions to the thread. Credit and reps are appreciated of course.


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

Link83 said:


> A little late but I thought I'd make a few additions to the thread. Credit and reps are appreciated of course.



lol nice. I'm tempted to steal the second one.


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

lol you know I was kidding right?

You didn't have to take it down.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2007)

nso said:


> lol you know I was kidding right?
> 
> You didn't have to take it down.



Are you talking to me? I didn't take anything down. Is it not showing up anymore or what? It shows up when I'm viewing the page.


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

Link83 said:


> Are you talking to me? I didn't take anything down. Is it not showing up anymore or what? It shows up when I'm viewing the page.



Oh there it is. My bad.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 30, 2007)

*One last request*

Hey Tsunade 78910 I have one last request but I cant go on youtube at school so I'll tell you what I want when I get home ok


----------



## Wilham (Oct 30, 2007)

the bleach gif's need to be put in the Bleach Gif Thread


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2007)

Tsunade 78910, almost all your gifs are gone...  I wanted to see them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2007)

1000th post 

EDIT: Drat T__T


----------



## Shodai (Oct 30, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 1000th post
> 
> EDIT: Drat T__T



Epic Fail, LOL


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2007)

1003 post


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Epic Fail, LOL



Epic? 

I thought it was just mild fail


----------



## Hio (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice gifs Link83, I like your gifs.
Also good job Chee!


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2007)

haha, Pink Ninja, I do that often, unintentionally steal a round post count. If you want, I can delete my message so you can have your epic win.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 30, 2007)

is there any tutorials for making gifs?


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> is there any tutorials for making gifs?



~Kira Yamato~'s Tutorial


----------



## James821 (Oct 30, 2007)

why does it say im never going to be a mod?


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

James821 said:


> why does it say im never going to be a mod?



Because I don't find sex jokes funny, apparently.


----------



## Cam (Oct 30, 2007)

Erimia said:


> Tsunade 78910, almost all your gifs are gone...  I wanted to see them.



Yea, I'm totally sorry about that I had a problem with my photobucket account.

I don't think I will be able to get all of them back up for a long time but if you have any particular gif u wanna see just ask.


----------



## ~*lori lightning*~ (Oct 30, 2007)

*hey!*

Does any one have a gif of sakura where the cherry blossoms are in the background from the 2nd opening of shippuuden??


----------



## azureed (Oct 30, 2007)

How do you guys make GIFs?x___X


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 30, 2007)

_Theres probably no chance anyone will make this one ............. But would anyone be willin to make a tom and jerry gif ?? _


----------



## Cam (Oct 30, 2007)

~*lori lightning*~ said:


> Does any one have a gif of sakura where the cherry blossoms are in the background from the 2nd opening of shippuuden??



Here you go.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow Link those Deidara ones are hot.

Especially the one where he comes out from behind the tree and pants.

You should make one where it just motions through his panting and not him going behind the tree.  That would be sexy. Just a suggestion. I will rep you if you make it. Hehe. Yes I am a pervert.


----------



## Cam (Oct 30, 2007)

Here Kyasurin Yakuto since Link is offline. 

I hope you like it.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh wow. Yes....I like it indeed. 

*takes* ^^;


----------



## Cam (Oct 30, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _Theres probably no chance anyone will make this one ............. But would anyone be willin to make a tom and jerry gif ?? _



. This is a Naruto gif thread but if you PM me a youtube clip or something of what you had in mind I could whip something up for you.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 30, 2007)

Please Read! ​
I just want to ask all the people who comment/request in this thread a couple of small favors.

I just switched most of my gifs already posted here to imageshack because in two weeks simply the things I have posted here took my photobucket bandwidth from almost using nothing to almost full and I know that Tsunade has been having similar issues.

If people quoting posts that contain gifs could remove the images and just quote the text, that would help (and also make the page load faster!).

Also PLEASE rehost the images to your own imageshack or photobucket account if you use them in your sig or avy! I love spreading the gif love but even imageshack has limits on how many times things can be viewed in an hour.  Both sites are free and really easy to use.

For all those wanting to learn how to make gifs, this page is your friend!

Anti Kiba x Hinata FC

The link has been posted on almost every page for the last five and people are still asking.  

Lastly, if you are requesting a gif from Naruto, here is ok.  But if you want it for something else, Bleach has its own gif thread:

this thread

And for others try the gif request thread:

Anti Big 3 (Naruhina-Sasusaku-Narusaku) (READ THE RULES!!!)

Or just PM your gif maker of choice and ask them nicely if they can make it.

Thank you for reading and hopefully this will make this wonderful thread a happier experience for all of us!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2007)

~*lori lightning*~ said:


> Does any one have a gif of sakura where the cherry blossoms are in the background from the 2nd opening of shippuuden??


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 30, 2007)

How do you add gifs to your signatures? I cant figure it out..


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW!!! Nice gifs Link!! Your pretty good!!!! I love all of them so far!!


----------



## ~*lori lightning*~ (Oct 31, 2007)

omg!!!!  i love it!!!



Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here you go.



too beutiful!!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2007)

More Dei gifs for Kyasurin Yakuto...









On a side note, I finally went up a rank to Rookie even though I've been registered on the forums for over two years, lol.


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Last Request (For a while)*

Can you make the water dragon missile jutsu that Kakashi used avatar sized and stop it when it shows the dragons face.

And make another (also from Shippuuden ep. 4) when Kakashi grabs Naruto's leg and pulls him under but stop it right before the shadow clone "poofs" also make this one avatar size PLEASE AND THANK YOU

If you do this for me I'll give you an AWSOME gif I found!


----------



## Mayu. (Oct 31, 2007)

Link83: The quality of your GIF's are brilliant.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 31, 2007)

WAL_015 said:


> Can you make the water dragon missile jutsu that Kakashi used avatar sized and stop it when it shows the dragons face.
> 
> And make another (also from Shippuuden ep. 4) when Kakashi grabs Naruto's leg and pulls him under but stop it right before the shadow clone "poofs" also make this one avatar size PLEASE AND THANK YOU
> 
> If you do this for me I'll give you an AWSOME gif I found!



That would be cool!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Oct 31, 2007)

Link83 said:


> More Dei gifs for Kyasurin Yakuto...



I'm gonna use this one if that's alright 
I'll give you credit.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 31, 2007)

I love the Dei ones Link!! And dang Tay beatin me to the punch!!


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Please Read! ​
> I just want to ask all the people who comment/request in this thread a couple of small favors.
> 
> I just switched most of my gifs already posted here to imageshack because in two weeks simply the things I have posted here took my photobucket bandwidth from almost using nothing to almost full and I know that Tsunade has been having similar issues.
> ...




this should go to the first post.


----------



## Hidden leaf (Oct 31, 2007)

how do you make these gifs


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^Direct Download


duh


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 31, 2007)

Hidden leaf said:


> how do you make these gifs



I'm sorry if this sounds mean, but are you kidding me?? 

Please read the big post on the top of the page that says Please Read!


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 31, 2007)

So can some one make those gifs


----------



## Cam (Oct 31, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds mean, but are you kidding me??
> 
> Please read the big post on the top of the page that says Please Read!



Lol. Sometimes you got to be a little mean.  

But I seriously know how you feel I've answered that question like six times and you make a huge post pointing out everything but someone's still gonna ask.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2007)

Link83 said:


> More Dei gifs for Kyasurin Yakuto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow those are all really awesome. XD I'm touched that you made all that for me.

I'd rep you again but since I just repped you recently it won't let me again yet. I'll try to later sometime if I remember(and I'll try to remember). lol.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 31, 2007)

nick1689 said:


> How do you add gifs to your signatures? I cant figure it out..



??? Anyone?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 31, 2007)

nick1689 said:


> ??? Anyone?



If you didnt catch on to Apollo_alice, read the very first post of page 52. The one that says "Please Read" in big bold.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow those are all really awesome. XD I'm touched that you made all that for me.
> 
> I'd rep you again but since I just repped you recently it won't let me again yet. I'll try to later sometime if I remember(and I'll try to remember). lol.



Lol, well I know how much you love any gifs of Dei and I had noticed there weren't that many made of him from the other people posting gifs.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 1, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> If you didnt catch on to Apollo_alice, read the very first post of page 52. The one that says "Please Read" in big bold.



No, Im wondering how to put a gif into your signature, not how to make one. Can you help me? I cant figure it out..


----------



## Taxman (Nov 1, 2007)

host the image on  or ProdigyBombay

the site will provide you code for "forums"

you will copy that code --> go to your User CP --> edit signature --> paste code into the box provided --> save signature

*DO NOT USE THE UPLOAD SIGNATURE OPTION in the edit signature page


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Taxman

Look at Shika and Ikkaku!


----------



## Taxman (Nov 1, 2007)

whoa that ikkaku gif is 4mb...you need to remove it and find a way to reduce it to <= 1mb to follow the sig rules for the forum *which are located in the announcements*


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ohh really? Ill just remove it. Thanks for the heads up

Btw the way, whats that anime in your signature? Looks interesting


----------



## WAL_015 (Nov 1, 2007)

I need someone to make me a gif? I need 2.....(both avatar size please)
(both are from Shippuuden Episode 4)

1)I need one of when Kakashi used Water-Dragon Missile but I need it to stop when it shows the dragon's face.

2)I need one of when Kakashi grabed Naruto's leg and pulls him underground but stop before the clone poofs.

PLEASE


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn. No Ep this week means no new awesome gifs.....


----------



## Apollo_alice (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm glad there is no ep this week.  Almost musical dress rehearsal week = no time for making gifs.


----------



## Cam (Nov 1, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Damn. No Ep this week means no new awesome gifs.....



I feel your pain. I was really excited to make some new gifs.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2007)

And I wanted to use those awesome gifs.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

I suppose we can wait a week, eh??


----------



## Cam (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea. I guess so. I'm currently downloading the bleach epi so I can entertain my self by making those gifs.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Nov 1, 2007)

For Katon:

They didn't quite turn out as I hoped they would, so if you want me to redo something or put different borders on I'll be more than happy to.





And sorry about the subs on the second one, I didn't have the raw.


----------



## The Question (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm, I can't wait until we see some animated Killer wooden giraffe heads.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 1, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Damn. No Ep this week means no new awesome gifs.....



Yeah it sucks. Wasn't there originally suppose to be one?

And apparently there will be no new manga chapter this week either.



Link83 said:


> Lol, well I know how much you love any gifs of Dei and I had noticed there weren't that many made of him from the other people posting gifs.



Well I'm very glad that you did. ^^ And am still trying to rep you, it didn't let me this time either yet. I will try again later. XD


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

I think there was supposed to be one, but my connections say that there was some kind of baseball thing over in Japan, and we all know how big baseball is over there.....


----------



## Enzo (Nov 2, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> For Katon:
> 
> They didn't quite turn out as I hoped they would, so if you want me to redo something or put different borders on I'll be more than happy to.
> 
> ...



They are great thx!


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 2, 2007)

Would anyone be able to make me a gif of Shikamaru in action? Like maybe his fight against Temari in the chuunin exams, or any other fight involvng him

Thanks


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2007)

nick1689 said:


> Would anyone be able to make me a gif of Shikamaru in action? Like maybe his fight against Temari in the chuunin exams, or any other fight involvng him
> 
> Thanks




Do you want it avatar size or signature size?


----------



## WAL_015 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hey Tsunade 78910*

I need you to make me some gifs. I need 2.....(both avatar size please)
(both are from Shippuuden Episode 4)

1)I need one of when Kakashi used Water-Dragon Missile but I need it to stop when it shows the dragon's face.

2)I need one of when Kakashi grabed Naruto's leg and pulls him underground but stop before the clone poofs.

PLEASE


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2007)

WAL_015 said:


> I need you to make me some gifs. I need 2.....(both avatar size please)
> (both are from Shippuuden Episode 4)
> 
> 1)I need one of when Kakashi used Water-Dragon Missile but I need it to stop when it shows the dragon's face.
> ...



I already PM'd you the gifs and cool it with the requests for a while.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Do you want it avatar size or signature size?



Signature size would be great thanks


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope this will work.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 2, 2007)

_quick ques. ........... How do you use a gif in your avatar _


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _quick ques. ........... How do you use a gif in your avatar _



Go to user cp look to the left and click Edit Avatar and its pretty simple from there. Your gif has to be under 100kb though.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> I hope this will work.



Wow, thats great. Thanks!


----------



## ~*lori lightning*~ (Nov 3, 2007)

soo anyone gonna make Kiba ino hinata shippuuden gifs?


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2007)

WAL_015 said:


> I need you to make me some gifs. I need 2.....(both avatar size please)
> (both are from Shippuuden Episode 4)
> 
> 1)I need one of when Kakashi used Water-Dragon Missile but I need it to stop when it shows the dragon's face.
> ...



Why the heck do you request so many GIFs yet you don't use them? 

This is also *Shippuuden* Gifs Thread. Stop requesting Naruto and Bleach ones, they have special threads in different sections just for those kinds of gifs.


----------



## Cam (Nov 3, 2007)

~*lori lightning*~ said:


> soo anyone gonna make Kiba ino hinata shippuuden gifs?



When they appear we sure will.


----------



## Enzo (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. So many requests!


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Go to user cp look to the left and click Edit Avatar and its pretty simple from there. Your gif has to be under 100kb though.



_i did that ....... but its not animated ....... my ava right now, the itachi sharingan is supposed to turn into mangekyou but its not .... its also about 80KB _


----------



## Cam (Nov 3, 2007)

Nightmare said:


> _i did that ....... but its not animated ....... my ava right now, the itachi sharingan is supposed to turn into mangekyou but its not .... its also about 80KB _



Wow, I don't know whats the problem. Whats the size of the gif? Not kb the actually size.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Wow, I don't know whats the problem. Whats the size of the gif? Not kb the actually size.



_this is it ......... _


----------



## Cam (Nov 3, 2007)

I resized it. 



Save this new one and try again.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2007)

_Thanks _


----------



## Enzo (Nov 3, 2007)

Sometimes you only have to resize the gif you want to use!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 3, 2007)

Can someone make me the gif where Naruto punched Deidara like a wild beast?


----------



## Cam (Nov 3, 2007)

Are any of these what you had in mind?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pancake (Nov 3, 2007)

I ... need...a smexy avvie of Sai. xD The part where he has the book and closes it and goes liek BOOM I SCARE JOO


----------



## Cam (Nov 3, 2007)

pancake said:


> I ... need...a smexy avvie of Sai. xD The part where he has the book and closes it and goes liek BOOM I SCARE JOO



Can you be more specific? 

Is it from the new OP.


----------



## pancake (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep.. it is ^_^


----------



## Vanity (Nov 4, 2007)

Those gifs of Naruto punching Deidara and making him bleed are hard for me to look at.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

That was one of the best scenes in the series so far, the intensity... Though I think Deidara switched with the clay clone after the third punch as the moans from Deidara ceased.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 4, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> That was one of the best scenes in the series so far, the intensity... Though I think Deidara switched with the clay clone after the third punch as the moans from Deidara ceased.



Maybe to a lot of people it was good but I just really hate seeing him hurt. It's because of my feelings for him I guess(yes I know some people will lol at me for that).

The Deidara gif in your sig is much better. XD;


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

pancake said:


> Yep.. it is ^_^



Do you mean the part where he closes the book then Tsunade and the old guy appear and then he pops up? 

O and what size do you want?


----------



## pancake (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, and 150 x 150. ^_^


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

Will this do,


----------



## pancake (Nov 5, 2007)

It's.. a little too fast. XD I like the part where its kind awaiting and he pops up.. If it's not too much trouble... D: Sorry


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2007)

pancake said:


> It's.. a little too fast. XD I like the part where its kind awaiting and he pops up.. If it's not too much trouble... D: Sorry



Hey pancake, since Tsunade is offline, I thought I'd try to make the gif you wanted. Hope you don't mind Tsunade.



Plus, I have another gif that I made from the OP that I hadn't posted...


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2007)

No problem Link.


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 5, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Are any of these what you had in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



can you get the part were all his clones trow him onto the ground then he lands on him


----------



## WAL_015 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can someone make me a gif from Naruto episode 220 when Rock Lee was fighting Tenten please

And 2 from episode 216 one of when Matsuri dodges the sword and it goes through the tree and another of when Gaara is spinning the Jouhyou PLEASE


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2007)

jdbzkh said:


> can you get the part were all his clones trow him onto the ground then he lands on him




This.


----------



## Sairou (Nov 5, 2007)

Lol, anybody wanna make a gif of that scene where team kakashi, team gai & the sand ninja walking back to the village looking like they all have tumors? xD


----------



## Sauce (Nov 5, 2007)

Can anyone make a gif of naruto shippuuden episode 32 the opening when, it goes to the city and it shows timeskip sasuke and itachi turning to look at each other, please


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope these are what you guys had in mind. If any changes are needed just tell me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sairou (Nov 5, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Hope these are what you guys had in mind. If any changes are needed just tell me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Cool, thankz alot Tsunade!! Hope you don't mind if I use as sig-material!! =D


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Cool, thankz alot Tsunade!! Hope you don't mind if I use as sig-material!! =D



No problem. Cred/Rep are appreciated though.


----------



## WAL_015 (Nov 5, 2007)

*I need some gifs (Last request for this week)*

Can someone make me a gif from Naruto episode 220 when Rock Lee was fighting Tenten please

And 2 from episode 216 one of when Matsuri dodges the sword and it goes through the tree and another of when Gaara is spinning the Jouhyou PLEASE


----------



## pancake (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Sauce (Nov 6, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Hope these are what you guys had in mind. If any changes are needed just tell me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thxman i appreciate it, i will cred/rep


----------



## WAL_015 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Am I the only one that keeps this thread going?*

Thats what I think sometimes


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait for some 33 gifs!!!! I'm gonna wait for the subs first though to come and check em out!!


----------



## Louchan (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess I'm first with the episode 33 GIFs then.


Shino's new drug dealer look.


Sakura talking serious business.


Another normal day for Team 8.


I liked that last GIF so much that I made another bigger version of it. <3


Sai getting ready for action.


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 8, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> This.



yes thank you
=D


----------



## Cam (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm currently downloading the raw so I should have some gifs up a little later.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Nov 8, 2007)

I won't be able to make any gifs or really be online at all the next two weeks so good luck to all you who are!  I'm sure they'll be awesome.


----------



## Cam (Nov 8, 2007)

Awww. I was looking forward to work with u Alice. 

Edit : I'm officially ready to take requests for Shippuuden 33.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone happen to have a Gif of 33 when Naruto is jumping? (yes i know its no request thread but someone might have made one)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 8, 2007)

can someone make me a gif with sai drawing the row of lions please??  thank you!


----------



## Ida (Nov 9, 2007)

Louchan, can I please use that Shino-gif? ^^


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2007)

The first, with more to come...



Credit and reps are appreciated.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 9, 2007)

Can someone please make a GIF of Sai performing his Choujuu Giga jutsu at the end of the episode, will reps.


----------



## Hio (Nov 9, 2007)

Can also someone make a Sai avatar when he sits and watching I will rep you


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2007)

Hio said:


> Can also someone make a Sai avatar when he sits and watching I will rep you



Could you be more specific on the time/size?


----------



## Hio (Nov 9, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Could you be more specific on the time/size?



125x125 and 150x150 I'm almost a senior member, and time doesn't care much, will you try something for me?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2007)

Hio said:


> 125x125 and 150x150 I'm almost a senior member, and time doesn't care much, will you try something for me?



You just want one of him sitting, not him doing anything else? 

Edit: I got classes all day so if yours and the others haven't been done I'll do them this afternoon.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2007)

Link83 said:


> The first, with more to come...
> 
> 
> 
> Credit and reps are appreciated.



I'll take that if you don't mind.

Goes well with my new avy :3


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a big request, could anyone do a gif of Chouji punching the lion with the words "Falcon Punch!!!" flashing at the bottom? I just thought it would be awesome .


----------



## momolade (Nov 9, 2007)

made for gabzilla but shes only using one of em :3


----------



## momolade (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Wilham (Nov 9, 2007)

momo said:


>



May I use the Shino one.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 9, 2007)

momo said:


> made for gabzilla but shes only using one of em :3



May I??


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 9, 2007)

Can I use the Hinata one? Will credit and rep. ^^


----------



## layla707 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can someone please make a GIF of the  part when naruto was on the roof and jumped


----------



## momolade (Nov 9, 2007)

Wilham & Cheese said:


> May I use the Shino one.


you need to be a senior member to upload it XP



Jihad said:


> May I??


you may 


Lightseeker2 said:


> Can I use the Hinata one? Will credit and rep. ^^


sure sure <3


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 9, 2007)

some ones gotta make naruto trying to sneak a peak at kakashis face lol


----------



## Even (Nov 9, 2007)

wow, those avatars look great momo


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 9, 2007)

momo said:


> made for gabzilla but shes only using one of em :3



can i use this please?

will credit and rep of course.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2007)

My first upload for the day. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 9, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I have a big request, could anyone do a gif of Chouji punching the lion with the words "Falcon Punch!!!" flashing at the bottom? I just thought it would be awesome .



In case ya missed it .


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey momo, I'd also like to use one of those gifs as my ava/sig w/e

Reps and Credits will be out in sig immediately if you agree

~Hoping for answer~


----------



## Louchan (Nov 9, 2007)

Ida said:


> Louchan, can I please use that Shino-gif? ^^


Of course. 
Feel free to.



FloriaN~ said:


> Anyone happen to have a Gif of 33 when Naruto is jumping? (yes i know its no request thread but someone might have made one)
> 
> Thanks in Advance






chocomint said:


> can someone make me a gif with sai drawing the row of lions please??  thank you!






Lightseeker2 said:


> Can someone please make a GIF of Sai performing his Choujuu Giga jutsu at the end of the episode, will reps.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2007)

May i also use the one where Sai is drawing the row of lions Louchan?


----------



## momolade (Nov 9, 2007)

chocomint said:


> can i use this please?
> 
> will credit and rep of course.





Vetano-sama said:


> Hey momo, I'd also like to use one of those gifs as my ava/sig w/e
> 
> Reps and Credits will be out in sig immediately if you agree
> 
> ~Hoping for answer~



of course ^_______^


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Nov 9, 2007)

momo said:


> made for gabzilla but shes only using one of em :3



That one  I'll rep you until Xmas 
(Might have to request another one in MP)

Have I said that I love you?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> In case ya missed it .



Lol. I'm not very good with using text in gifs but I hope one of these are what you had in mind.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2007)

Where's the Shikamaru love... =o


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 9, 2007)

Will take this one.
*reps*


----------



## Louchan (Nov 10, 2007)

platnium_lightning said:


> May i also use the one where Sai is drawing the row of lions Louchan?



Sure, feel free to.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 10, 2007)

momo said:


> of course ^_______^




*bows*

I hope you have nothing against the fact that Jesus Christ inspired you :>


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 10, 2007)

Someone needs to make an avy .gif out of the part where Sakura is glaring at Naruto and he's twiddling his fingers. 

Yeah, I came here after a while just to post that


----------



## Capacity (Nov 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Of course.
> Feel free to.



may i use a gif please


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 10, 2007)

~Blade~ said:


> Here's a couple of mine
> 
> Normal:
> 
> ...


----------



## Louchan (Nov 10, 2007)

Hollow said:


> may i use a gif please



Of course.
Take whichever you like.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Of course.
> Take whichever you like.



May i use the gif when naruto jumps to tsunade, I LOVED that one! Plz!

i'll credit and + rep !!


----------



## Louchan (Nov 10, 2007)

Sagge_AM said:


> May i use the gif when naruto jumps to tsunade, I LOVED that one! Plz!
> 
> i'll credit and + rep !!



Sure. <3
Credit and rep is always appreciated.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 10, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Is this what you wanted?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I hate being the one telling you this but your GIFs really suck.
I'm sure you can do better than that, try to make them move more smoothly.


----------



## Cam (Nov 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> I hate being the one telling you this but your GIFs really suck.
> I'm sure you can do better than that, try to make them move more smoothly.



Thanks for the tip............ 

That one was a little off but most of my gifs are better.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Sure. <3
> Credit and rep is always appreciated.



Thank you, thank you, Thaaank Yoou !!


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 10, 2007)

Can I get an avatar of when they first encounter Itachi in Shippuuden,
I looked elsewhere in the thread but I found nothing but red X's and bandwidth exceeded crap.

Thanks.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Of course.



BTW, this GIF seems incomplete. Can you at least extend it until the part where the drawings are approaching Naruto? You do not need to show Naruto and Sai's face (chanting) though.

Edit: Now its complete thanks!


----------



## akidai (Nov 10, 2007)

I made a gif of Akamaru.  Its in my sig. xD I'm not too great at capturing and animating the stills, though.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 10, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Of course.
> Feel free to.



Louchan Your really awesome at making gif's Real nice !


----------



## Cam (Nov 10, 2007)

Here are some of the gifs I made of the shippuuden movie and opening that got deleted.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lacey (Nov 10, 2007)

Zomg~! Is it okay if I also use this one?


----------



## Louchan (Nov 10, 2007)

Nerine said:


> Zomg~! Is it okay if I also use this one?



Of course, I'm glad you like it. <3


----------



## lacey (Nov 10, 2007)

yayyyy~~! *GLOMPS* Thank you soo much~! <33


----------



## Cam (Nov 10, 2007)

Naruto going kyuubi crazy.


----------



## Sairou (Nov 10, 2007)

Anybody wanna do a GIF where Sai looks like he's writing in a Death Note, Mikami style, saying "Eliminate!" ? =D


----------



## krescentwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

Someone needs to make a gif of Chouji squishing Sai's Art lion while Shika was kneeling and prepping shadow bind.


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

Here krescentwolf.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 11, 2007)

Can I get an avatar of that first rising scene on Sasuke in the first episode?


----------



## Louchan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Anybody wanna do a GIF where Sai looks like he's writing in a Death Note, Mikami style, saying "Eliminate!" ? =D



Hah, I was thinking the exact same thing while watching that scene. XD
I've actually been thinking about doing something like that.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone do an avatar sized GIF of Shikamaru waking up?


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

@ Cyph3r will this work? 



@Slash : Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 11, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> @ Cyph3r will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> @Slash : Is this what you had in mind?



Perfect but could you make it 150x150?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 11, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> @ Cyph3r will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> @Slash : Is this what you had in mind?



Thanks


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

Slash said:


> Perfect but could you make it 150x150?



Sure. Here you go. 



Question, Do senior members have a kb limit for avatars?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 11, 2007)

341.8 kb                     .


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

OOOOOOOO so should I resize it so it meets the limit?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 11, 2007)

Same size,shorten it abit,4 seconds should do.


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope this will do,


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 11, 2007)

Somebody needs to do those scenes (as an avatar, kinda like momo's)


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 13, 2007)

Doe's anyone know who does manga gifs with effects?? I really would like something done this the only gif thread I have seen anyway if you know of anyone or a gif maker thread pm or something cheers.


----------



## Cam (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a few gifs from Episode 34.


----------



## Keisei (Nov 16, 2007)

Can anyone make a looping GIF of Yamato going down into the floor coming back up again, then reverse it so it looks like he's going back down again and coming back up where he originally was.

Also, If you could write "YAMATOSCOPE" in white font with a medium think black outline at the top

GIF can be sig sized plz?


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 16, 2007)

The Tsunade one was really nice .


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice gifs. If I have more rep points I d spread them to all you guys.


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 20, 2007)

they are pretty sweet gifs pat yourslef on the back cause there damn good

^_^


----------



## Cianca (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey guys, i made a gif from new Naruto Shippuuden ending, but with Gif Animator have a bad resolution :|



Someone can made the same but with more colors?


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease

ps: and set the same speed like the video?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a request if you can please.

A gif of Sakura punching some young female villian away in Naruto in third movie (The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island)

Leave a postive rep if I have it.

Cheers


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 20, 2007)

i liked that sai one it was pretty sweeet


----------



## The Question (Nov 20, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's a few gifs from Episode 34.


 

Nice gifs, may I use the Shizune/Tsunade one or the Yamato one?  I'll be sure to credit you.  Thanks.


----------



## Cam (Nov 20, 2007)

Cianca said:


> Hey guys, i made a gif from new Naruto Shippuuden ending, but with Gif Animator have a bad resolution :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope one of these suit you.


*Spoiler*: __ 















Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I have a request if you can please.
> 
> A gif of Sakura punching some young female villian away in Naruto in third movie (The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island)
> 
> ...



This?






jayedynn said:


> Nice gifs, may I use the Shizune/Tsunade one or the Yamato one?  I'll be sure to credit you.  Thanks.



Sure.


----------



## Cianca (Nov 21, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Hope one of these suit you.



I love you


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 21, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> They may have been posted before but here's two gifs of Sakura from the new OP.



can I have this one with the white common borders please?
and in 225 x 127?


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2007)

Can I get a 150x150 avatar for the scene where Naruto is talking about Sai in comparison of Sasuke and Sakura smiles at him?
With black and white borders.

Please and thank you! 

Edit: I have about 800 rep power. Come on people, I'll rep ya good for it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 22, 2007)

Frambuesa said:


> can I have this one with the white common borders please?
> and in 225 x 127?



Something like this? 





Chee said:


> Can I get a 150x150 avatar for the scene where Naruto is talking about Sai in comparison of Sasuke and Sakura smiles at him?
> With black and white borders.
> 
> Please and thank you!
> ...



I'll be happy to make it,can you give me the specific time the moment takes place? 
_____________________________________________________________________

Here are random gif of Naruto from episode 35.


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 22, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Something like this?



yeah , but with these borders please 




 *feels like a bad person for asking something else again *




> Here are random gif of Naruto from episode 35.



niiice


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cianca said:


> Hey guys, i made a gif from new Naruto Shippuuden ending, but with Gif Animator have a bad resolution :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice one


----------



## Cam (Nov 22, 2007)

Frambuesa said:


> yeah , but with these borders please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go and don't feel bad. 



And thanks.


----------



## lacey (Nov 22, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here are random gif of Naruto from episode 35.




*GASP* May I use that!? Omg, may I? *Begs*


----------



## Cam (Nov 22, 2007)

Nerine said:


> *GASP* May I use that!? Omg, may I? *Begs*



Sure.


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> I'll be happy to make it,can you give me the specific time the moment takes place?



7:28 - 7: 33

Thanks.


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 22, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here ya go and don't feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks.



thank _you_ <3

I'll rep you for it as soon as I can
yesterday I did it for the iketeru futari set


----------



## Halo (Nov 22, 2007)

I typically don't post around these parts anymore, but I do make gifs or more precisely, Sai and Yamato gifs for the current arc. I post them regularly at the FC's section, but figured that some people don't venture there so I might as well just share them with everyone. Feel free to use, just don't claim its your own!

Newest Episode:







Older episodes:


----------



## Halo (Nov 23, 2007)

Hopefully Tsunade doesn't mind me taking on one of her many requests, but I'm in a gif making mood today.

Anyways, Chee, hope this is what you wanted:



I made a Sakura sig for that scene:


----------



## Shodai (Nov 23, 2007)

I need a GIF of Yamato scary face from preview!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow Halo, I have to say that you are epically good at making gifs!! 

I love all of them!!


----------



## Cam (Nov 23, 2007)

Halo said:


> Hopefully Tsunade doesn't mind me taking on one of her many requests, but I'm in a gif making mood today.
> 
> Anyways, Chee, hope this is what you wanted:
> 
> ...



I don't mind at all . I'm a guy by the way,the user name usually leads people to believe I'm a girl. 



Ryoku said:


> I need a GIF of Yamato scary face from preview!



Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you Halo. 

Reps.


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2007)

Yamato's scary face looks awesome


----------



## The Question (Nov 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see some animated KWGHoD. (or is it KWGoD? I can never remember)


----------



## lacey (Nov 23, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Sure.



ZOMG, thank you sooo much~! *GLOMPS* <333


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 24, 2007)

my god yamato has one scarey face lol


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 24, 2007)

more sakura gifs pleaseee 
she looks so beautiful in the entire chapter


----------



## scottlw (Nov 24, 2007)

very beautiful indeed


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2007)

Yus, moar Sakura gifs.


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 24, 2007)

If someone could make a avy-sized GIF of ep. 35 at 1:54 to 157, when Sai's got that mean look on his face and then it goes back to smiling, that would be awesome. Credit and reps, of course.


----------



## Cam (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's another Sakura gif. 







Silvermyst said:


> If someone could make a avy-sized GIF of ep. 35 at 1:54 to 157, when Sai's got that mean look on his face and then it goes back to smiling, that would be awesome. Credit and reps, of course.




Here you go.


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 24, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's another Sakura gif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are amazing. Thanks very much!


----------



## Louchan (Nov 24, 2007)

For this episode I mostly made avatars. <3


Here is one normal GIF...


...and, of course, some random craziness.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 24, 2007)

Louchan said:


> For this episode I mostly made avatars. <3
> 
> 
> Here is one normal GIF...
> ...



^^^
Awesomeness


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 24, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 and Louchan, thanks

*O*




Louchan said:


> ...and, of course, some random craziness.



can I use this one?


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 24, 2007)

all we need is more sai !


----------



## silentgold (Nov 24, 2007)

Yay I can finally contribute to this thread after pillaging... er... borrowing ^^; so many images off it!

All short, all pretty lame, but I found 'em kinda funny.


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 24, 2007)

^thank you for them 

and lol "naruto home alone"  xd


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2007)

Louchan said:


> For this episode I mostly made avatars. <3
> 
> 
> Here is one normal GIF...
> ...



May I use the last one?


----------



## Louchan (Nov 24, 2007)

Chee said:


> May I use the last one?





Frambuesa said:


> can I use this one?



Of course, I'm glad you like them. <3


----------



## The Question (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm personally looking forward to a gif of Yamato/Tenzo in the hotsprings...

Would anyone be able to make one based off of the previews?  Otherwise I'll wait until after the next episode to request one.


----------



## lacey (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone got a non-senior sized, and longer version of this that they're willing to let me use? (Longer as in just as he's done talking)


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 25, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's another Sakura gif.


thats so pretty... can i use that .___.;;


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I use this one? Credit and rep will be given.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 25, 2007)

I need Yamato GIFS!


----------



## Cam (Nov 25, 2007)

SunnyxShine said:


> thats so pretty... can i use that .___.;;



Of course. 



Nerine said:


> Anyone got a non-senior sized, and longer version of this that they're willing to let me use? (Longer as in just as he's done talking)



Avatar sized?


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 25, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Of course, I'm glad you like them. <3



already in my sig


----------



## lacey (Nov 25, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Avatar sized?



125 x 125.....


----------



## Louchan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Can I use this one? Credit and rep will be given.



Sure.
Credit and rep is always loved. <3


----------



## Cam (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are some nice ones silent gold.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 25, 2007)

Louchan, your work is superb as always!


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 25, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Sure.
> Credit and rep is always loved. <3



lol stupid me, forgot to credit you
done 

sorry


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 25, 2007)

Your pieces are awesome as always gif makers ! props


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 25, 2007)

i must have sai gifs lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Sure.
> Credit and rep is always loved. <3



Thanks a lot!

Oh, can I rep you tomorrow? I already spread all of my pointz >.<' I ll keep my word!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

LuLu does gifs?!?!? Amazing ones too?!?!? 

You never told me Lu


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

lol Frambuesa- same signature.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

Well it is one hot ass sig


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ryoku did you make the second gif in your sig yourself? Can I use?


----------



## Louchan (Nov 26, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Louchan, your work is superb as always!


Why, thank you. <3



Hubris said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Oh, can I rep you tomorrow? I already spread all of my pointz >.<' I ll keep my word!


No problem.
I'm glad to receive any rep at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Cat Abuse


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

That peeper had it comin


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2007)

A little more Sai.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 28, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Ryoku did you make the second gif in your sig yourself? Can I use?



Tsunade did


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Ryoku did you make the second gif in your sig yourself? Can I use?



You can use it if you want. 

(1000th post )


----------



## Wiser Guy (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, someone was gonna do it...Might as well make sure it's done right...


----------



## scottlw (Nov 29, 2007)

how many people have the same sigs


----------



## Ari (Nov 29, 2007)

Need a gif of Sakura punching Sai.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Nov 29, 2007)

Yamato's face in Naruto's dream, as a gif, would be pretty sweet 
Or either, the one when they exit the onsen, with Naruto flying back some yards, looking terrified ^_^


----------



## Wiser Guy (Nov 29, 2007)

Paine said:


> Need a gif of Sakura punching Sai.



Meh, they ruined that scene, as far as I was concerned...We don't even see Sakura's fist on Sai's face.



Ri No Gaisen said:


> Yamato's face in Naruto's dream, as a gif, would be pretty sweet
> Or either, the one when they exit the onsen, with Naruto flying back some yards, looking terrified ^_^



Hmm...I could make this larger...Ah well, later.


----------



## The Question (Nov 29, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Meh, they ruined that scene, as far as I was concerned...We don't even see Sakura's fist on Sai's face.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I could make this larger...Ah well, later.



Wow, for some reason that reminds me of Nazi (and also anti-Nazi) propaganda cartoons I've seen from the 1940s.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 29, 2007)

it kinda does look like a Nazi cartoons...


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 29, 2007)

some ones gotta make naruto's dream 

come on that was amazing 

xD


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 29, 2007)

^Naruto's harem.


----------



## Cam (Nov 29, 2007)

Nothing much.


----------



## KaiserNeko (Nov 30, 2007)

DJ RamenSlamma in the HOUSE!


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2007)

Paine said:


> Need a gif of Sakura punching Sai.






jdbzkh said:


> some ones gotta make naruto's dream
> 
> come on that was amazing
> 
> xD


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2007)

Great gifs Kiroi


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 30, 2007)

Someone make a gif of Yamato creating a wooden house using his Mokuton jutsu.


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Great gifs Kiroi



Thanks 



Twilight Aurora said:


> Someone make a gif of Yamato creating a wooden house using his Mokuton jutsu.



I could probably do that tomorrow (tired), if nobody else does it by then... I might make a few more too if anybody else has requests.


----------



## The Question (Nov 30, 2007)

May I steal the Yamato one please?  I've been waiting for a good Yamato gif.


----------



## Wilham (Nov 30, 2007)

dude I love the scary Yamato one, may i use it in my sig.


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice Kiroi!!!

falcon punch lmao
no i can't see it without hearing captain falcon's voice in my head lol


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone got any of Naruto waking up from his dream?? 

You know, rolling around and such


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 30, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Cam (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 30, 2007)

Duuuuuuuude

Someone needs to make a .gif (avy sized) of Naruto's dream and his expressions before the dream

plzzzz I'm hungry for .gifs. This episode was on fire!


----------



## chrisp (Nov 30, 2007)

Is that really Moegi in the back? *shivers* 

All those hot women! Why did Naruto add Moegi?!


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 30, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Is that really Moegi in the back? *shivers*
> 
> All those hot women! Why did Naruto add Moegi?!



Thilly animators.  That wasn't really necessary. 

Then again, dreams don't have to make sense...

I thought Sakura looked the hottest, but then again, I'm biased. Muahaha.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 30, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Meh, they ruined that scene, as far as I was concerned...We don't even see Sakura's fist on Sai's face.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I could make this larger...Ah well, later.



Can anyone do this and the "Naruto's Fantasy" GIFs in 150x150 avatar sized?


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 30, 2007)

This are all great gifs!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 30, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> May I steal the Yamato one please?  I've been waiting for a good Yamato gif.





Wilham & Cheese said:


> dude I love the scary Yamato one, may i use it in my sig.



Any gifs I post here can be used by anyone who wants them so go right ahead. All I ask is that you credit me and if you're feeling especially generous, a positive rep is nice as well.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 30, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


>



IF you don't mind at all...can I use this gif for my sig, Pwease...I'll rep u when my 24hr are up...?


----------



## Frambuesa (Nov 30, 2007)

hey, can anyone make a gif of 25:47~50 or so?
when sakura answers "chotto ne" to sai's question please? 
and a gif of the same part but adding sai looking at her after that?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't check if someones made this one already


----------



## Failkage (Nov 30, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


>



May I use this gif in my sig as well?  I'll give credit where its due and such.


----------



## The Question (Nov 30, 2007)

I imagine that Kakashi's nightmare would be to see his arch rival Gai getting it on with all those women while he sits in Naruto's position and cries.


----------



## Katon-nin (Nov 30, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


>




~I'm bringin' Sasukeback (YEAH!)~
~Them other boys they don't know how to act (YEAH!)~
~I thinks it's special... what's behind your back (YEAH!)~
~So turn around and and I'll pick up the slack (YEAH!)~

~Come here girl, go head be gone with it~
~Come to the back, go head be gone with it~
~VIP, drinks on me~
~Lemme see what you're twerking with~
~Look at those hips~
~Make me smile~
~Go 'head child and get your sexy on~


----------



## cwh78 (Nov 30, 2007)

If someone could make a gif (animated or not) of Naruto's boxer bulge at avatar size, I would love you forever and send you e-brownies.

-Chris (e-brownies are redeemable in the afterlife for all sorts of cool prizes.)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 30, 2007)

cwh78 said:


> If someone could make a gif (animated or not) of Naruto's boxer bulge at avatar size, I would love you forever and send you e-brownies.
> 
> -Chris (e-brownies are redeemable in the afterlife for all sorts of cool prizes.)



I'm not sure if this is what you wanted, but here it is...


----------



## cwh78 (Nov 30, 2007)

Link83 said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you wanted, but here it is...



2349 e-brownies are in the mail. 

-Chris (it's such a cute bulge...I just want to....play with it...)


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2007)

Failkage said:


> May I use this gif in my sig as well?  I'll give credit where its due and such.



sure, anybody's welcome to any gifs i make if i get credit.


----------



## Chee (Dec 1, 2007)

cwh78 said:


> -Chris (it's such a cute bulge...I just want to....play with it...)



Me to.


----------



## Lethe (Dec 1, 2007)

What a fun thread, I'll have to visit more often!


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2007)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Someone make a gif of Yamato creating a wooden house using his Mokuton jutsu.


----------



## HK-47 (Dec 1, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I imagine that Kakashi's nightmare would be to see his arch rival Gai getting it on with all those women while he sits in Naruto's position and cries.



lulz,
what episode is that?


----------



## KaiserNeko (Dec 1, 2007)

For God's sake, Naruto's 15! ;.; So are the girls! Well, I mean, Hinata, Ten Ten, and Sakura, anyway...

I don't know, it's like... Yeah, they're cute and stuff, but wanting to play with Naruto's bulge just sounds... somewhat...

Fun but terrible. ;.;


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2007)

Shao Kahn said:


> lulz,
> what episode is that?


the one that came out thursday (36-37 special)


----------



## Marsala (Dec 1, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's a couple more.



Is it just me, or are the above two sequences terrifying? :S


----------



## Shodai (Dec 1, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


>



Excellent. Can anyone do a 150x150 avatar sized version of this, but cut out Naruto/Sakura/Sai's reactions, and do it with the RAW not subbed version?


Also, can anyone do a GIF of ALL the Yamato scary face's consequetively in one gif? 

That would be *epic.*


In return, I bring many reps


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 1, 2007)

Link83 said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you wanted, but here it is...



OMG, *YES*.

Can you make one avatar-sized of Naruto before we see the dream sequence?


----------



## Azira (Dec 1, 2007)

S-Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei Parody?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2007)

I love em


----------



## Frambuesa (Dec 1, 2007)

Frambuesa said:


> hey, can anyone make a gif of 25:47~50 or so?
> when sakura answers "chotto ne" to sai's question please?
> and a gif of the same part but adding sai looking at her after that?



 .


----------



## Cam (Dec 1, 2007)

What sizes Frambuesa? 

If you meant avatar sized, here you go.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 1, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Excellent. Can anyone do a 150x150 avatar sized version of this, but cut out Naruto/Sakura/Sai's reactions, and do it with the RAW not subbed version?
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone do a GIF of ALL the Yamato scary face's consequetively in one gif?
> ...



*Many reps*


----------



## Frambuesa (Dec 1, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> What sizes Frambuesa?
> 
> If you meant avatar sized, here you go.



Thank you!!, could you please make one in DFDFDSFDSSA 

*EDIT*: NO WAIT FGFADSF

200 x 140!!

stupid me xd


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 1, 2007)

iBrows said:


> OMG, *YES*.
> 
> Can you make one avatar-sized of Naruto before we see the dream sequence?



 plzzzzzz


----------



## Cam (Dec 1, 2007)

Frambuesa said:


> Thank you!!, could you please make one in DFDFDSFDSSA
> 
> *EDIT*: NO WAIT FGFADSF
> 
> ...



 

I'm confused,which one do you want resized?


----------



## Frambuesa (Dec 1, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> I'm confused,which one do you want resized?


both plz
200 x 140


----------



## Cam (Dec 1, 2007)

Frambuesa said:


> both plz
> 200 x 140



Here you go  





@iBrows and Ryoku : If someone doesn't do them,I'll work on them when I come back online.


----------



## Frambuesa (Dec 1, 2007)

thank you *0*
I'll give you another rep as soon as I can ^^

and I credited you in my sig for the avvie


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 1, 2007)

Can someone make a gif of when you first see naruto in his boxers where it zooms out and one of naruto looking back at yamato when he's talking about jiraiya?


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Excellent. Can anyone do a 150x150 avatar sized version of this, but cut out Naruto/Sakura/Sai's reactions, and do it with the RAW not subbed version?
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone do a GIF of ALL the Yamato scary face's consequetively in one gif?
> ...


----------



## Failkage (Dec 1, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


> sure, anybody's welcome to any gifs i make if i get credit.



Yay!  Thanks.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 2, 2007)

> For God's sake, Naruto's 15! ;.; So are the girls! Well, I mean, Hinata, Ten Ten, and Sakura, anyway...



Bullshit


----------



## Shodai (Dec 2, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


>



Repped


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 2, 2007)

Can someone pls make some gifs of deidaras ougis in naruto shippuuden narutimate accel^^ i will be very gratful


----------



## Xc0m (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG Noone has made that gif?! Then can someone make that scene with all Konoha kunoichi in bathroom, and Sakura in the middle going to kill Naruto?


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

Xc0m said:


> OMG Noone has made that gif?! Then can someone make that scene with all Konoha kunoichi in bathroom, and Sakura in the middle going to kill Naruto?



Go back a few pages in the thread I'm sure someone already posted it.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 3, 2007)

So can you make that .gif Tsunade?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 3, 2007)

hi can someone make one of sai in the hot spring please 


and yamato getting out the water


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

iBrows said:


> So can you make that .gif Tsunade?



What gif?????


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 3, 2007)

j00 said:
			
		

> @iBrows and Ryoku : If someone doesn't do them,I'll work on them when I come back online.



             .


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes and make pls some naruto shippuuden narutimate accel gifs it gives soooo less of them..^^


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

@iBrows : Could you give me a time-frame? 
              And whats your kb limit? 

@Deidara-sama -I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 3, 2007)

Sure I will give you the time. 

Just give me a second. Or few...


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool,I'll wait.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 3, 2007)

>< I have to give you a youtube link cuz I haven't DLed the RAW or Subtitled version yet..



4:28 to like 41 before his dream. My KB limit is 100, so that may be a bit much. So maybe you can make a few .gifs to cover the whole thing.


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

iBrows said:


> >< I have to give you a youtube link cuz I haven't DLed the RAW or Subtitled version yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 4:28 to like 41 before his dream. My KB limit is 100, so that may be a bit much. So maybe you can make a few .gifs to cover the whole thing.



Yea,it will have to be multiple gifs.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh and if you can use the version with subs please.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't have the sub version. 

I used the raw.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 3, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> I don't have the sub version.
> 
> I used the raw.



Ah, that's alright.

Lulz AWESOME!

I wonder which one I should currently use...  (they're all awesome)

LOL his hand on the fourth one :rofl

Gotta rep you (when I get my repping power back)


----------



## Cam (Dec 3, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Ah, that's alright.
> 
> Lulz AWESOME!
> 
> ...



I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

hey from wich episode is this gif?


----------



## vifd?c?s (Dec 4, 2007)

Episode 37


----------



## Wiser Guy (Dec 6, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## Cam (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool gifs wiser. 

I might make a few 2morrow.


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> Meh...



thats really cool, he looks so mad hehe


----------



## Wiser Guy (Dec 7, 2007)

Just something I made before I completed my avatar...


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> hey from wich episode is this gif?



that's from last week's


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone, please:
Can someone make a gif at the Chûnin group at the end of ep. 38? In the little omake, like min. 22.44. Thanks! And reps o' course ^_^


----------



## Cam (Dec 7, 2007)

Ri No Gaisen said:


> Anyone, please:
> Can someone make a gif at the Ch?nin group at the end of ep. 38? In the little omake, like min. 22.44. Thanks! And reps o' course ^_^



Here's one I made. 

I hope its okay.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Dec 7, 2007)

It's nice!  Thank you so much! Rep!


----------



## Cam (Dec 8, 2007)

Deidera-sama said:


> Yes and make pls some naruto shippuuden narutimate accel gifs it gives soooo less of them..^^




Here's one.


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 9, 2007)

Thx Thx Thx ^^ thats great !!! finally it gives an narutimate accel gif 

but one thing: can you make pls the gif a bit faster ?^^


----------



## Leil (Dec 9, 2007)

I made one of Deidara and it's in my avatar now...


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 9, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Here's one I made.
> 
> I hope its okay.



That's cool. May I use it?


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2007)

Tsunade what program are you using to animate it? It's very slow.


----------



## Cam (Dec 9, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> That's cool. May I use it?



PM the user who requested it and if they don't mind feel free to use it. 



Chee said:


> Tsunade what program are you using to animate it? It's very slow.



Meh, I altered the speed as an experiment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 9, 2007)

I got some good ideias.

1) Do you remember when Orochimaru first met Kimimaro and then he kinda hipnotized the kid with his sexy eyes?    What about a gif with that oro action + a short scene of a girl or someone getting some reaction?

2) A gif of the opening,with kyuubified Naruto hurting Oro.


----------



## Cam (Dec 9, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> 2) A gif of the opening,with kyuubified Naruto hurting Oro.




Are you referring to this one?


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 9, 2007)

wow there all so nice hehe


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Are you referring to this one?



I like it,but i'd preffer you make the Kyuubi Naruto scene a little bit slower.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 10, 2007)

not to much slower i liked it how it was


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 10, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> I like it,but i'd preffer you make the Kyuubi Naruto scene a little bit slower.



yea, all you need to do is duplicate a couple of the screens in ImageReady and it should be slowed down enough such that it looks normal

look at my onepiece gif, i had to slow it down using that method.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 13, 2007)

Would like to see a GIF of Gaara's flashback of himself as little boy and his father, Kanokaru, Temari and Gaara's uncle before shattering down like a glass.

That's after Gai saved Rock Lee from Gaara's fatal move in the Chuunin exam.

I thought it was heartbreaking to see Gaara's father looking down on him.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2007)

Two gifs from the new episode.


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi can someone make a Gif of Yamato using Mokuton Henge Episode 39 

Time 1:14 to 1:17  

and maybe were he switsches his body with a puppet same episode 

Time 17:54 were he switsches palces with the puppet and if its no thing the jtusu fpur piller prison^^


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 16, 2007)

Reps to whomever can make me a GIF (sig size I guess) of Kabuto from 19:29 to 19:31, please.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 17, 2007)

Aw, the new episode was really good yet there are so few GIFs from it.
I wish I could make some but until my own computer starts working again...


----------



## chrisp (Dec 17, 2007)

You're legendary, Louchan! I want to see more of your genius work!


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 18, 2007)

wow the oro one was great

anyone got one of oro walking down the hill to the bridge


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 18, 2007)

*begs* for some Orochimaruness from this ep.

Requesting the introduction of Orochimaru, when they showed his face looking sick and shit!! Plzzz will rep+cred+rep+cred+hump+rep!!


----------



## Jesus (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, we need more Oro gifs


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep!! I wonder where everyone is!


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll make some tomorrow if nobody else has done some by then.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 19, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


> I'll make some tomorrow if nobody else has done some by then.



W000t awesome .


----------



## Shodai (Dec 19, 2007)

Yamato gifs please


----------



## Klue (Dec 19, 2007)

silentgold said:


> Yay I can finally contribute to this thread after pillaging... er... borrowing ^^; so many images off it!
> 
> All short, all pretty lame, but I found 'em kinda funny.



Would it be okay if i used this one


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 19, 2007)

Strange that no one is around.  I'll fill some requests tonight


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 19, 2007)

awesome gifs!!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2007)

MasterChick69 said:


> awesome gifs!!!


Thanks 

another:


If anybody has any requests(no matter the episode), you can PM me.


----------



## Chix (Dec 19, 2007)

I wasn't planning on starting to post here again until my name's been changed to Chix to prevent any confusion, but not sure when that's going to happen.

Anyway I made this one a few days ago, of Oro's initial appearance in the ep.. I don't think anyone's made it yet...I hope.. 



If anyone wants anything done differently with it and it's an edit i can make... let me know.

i have more gifs I've made that I can share in a little while.


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 19, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> Reps to whomever can make me a GIF (sig size I guess) of Kabuto from 19:29 to 19:31, please.



Here you go.  It came out really nice.  Rep if you use it!





Uchiha Shoran said:


> Hi can someone make a Gif of Yamato using Mokuton Henge Episode 39
> 
> Time 1:14 to 1:17
> 
> ...



I just chose the size since you didnt specify.






And just because:


----------



## Cam (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow,nice gifs guys.I've bin busy most of this week but I'll definitely be ready for the new episode.


----------



## neshru (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm surprised no one made a gif of sakura telling yamato how sasori should sound (in episode 39).
Could anyone make one for me?


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 19, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


> Thanks
> 
> another:
> 
> ...



Awesome gif!


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 19, 2007)

neshru said:


> I'm surprised no one made a gif of sakura telling yamato how sasori should sound (in episode 39).
> Could anyone make one for me?



Hai!


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


> Thanks
> 
> another:
> 
> ...



awesome!!! can I use this one?


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2007)

blueava21 said:


> Awesome gif!


thank you



Erimia said:


> awesome!!! can I use this one?


Yea, as long as I get some credit or rep... anybody is welcome to any of my gifs.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 19, 2007)

OMIGOSH nice Oro gifs ya'll!!! morem ore more D


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet ass Oro gifs Kiroi!! I might just take you up on that offer


----------



## neshru (Dec 20, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Hai!


what i was i looking for is sakura making funny expressions, it happens right after this: 


thanks for your work anyway, some rep for you


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 20, 2007)

wow there all so good i want them all hehe


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 20, 2007)

neshru said:


> what i was i looking for is sakura making funny expressions, it happens right after this:
> 
> 
> thanks for your work anyway, some rep for you



I'll see what I can do 

Thanks for the reps!


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2007)

When the HQ raw of episode 41 is out:

Reps and credit for a 150 x 150 avatar with black and white borders of the following scene:

At the end of the whole episode, there is a little filler bit of the guys exercising. 
I'd like the part where Naruto squeezes next to Sakura and rubs his cheek on her and then she punches him back.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG I can't wait to see the subs!! Should make for a nice evening


----------



## Denizen (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 20, 2007)

All their arms look like twigs


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 20, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


>



I haven't watch the new episode yet...I don't wanna know...


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 20, 2007)

I call the gif of Kabuto getting owned.

And the Naruto skin ripping off ( the last one)


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 20, 2007)

There better be some kyuubi gifs!!!!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 20, 2007)

MasterChick69 said:


> I haven't watch the new episode yet...I don't wanna know...



Heh. Naruto doesnt look bad in camouflauge pants


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^his shirt makes him look fat...


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 20, 2007)

Rats, I made the last two too fast.  Oh well.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice Gifs


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Dec 20, 2007)

MasterChick69 said:


> Nice Gifs



Master Chick...isn't your sig a little spoilerish...


----------



## YoYo (Dec 20, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


>



I am so glad i only watched 41...


----------



## The Question (Dec 20, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


>



The hell, was that seriously in the episode?  Why oh why does Lee have a pink shirt and a bare midriff?


----------



## jdbzkh (Dec 20, 2007)

>O
no 4tails gif's yet
;~;


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2007)

YoYo said:


> I am so glad i only watched 41...



That is episode 41


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2007)

For The Lulz:


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2007)

Onto the next post...


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet! The Sakura owned by Kabuto's butt scene has finally been animated!!!  I'd like that in my sig, if that's ok. 

Edit: I tried to rep you Kiroi Senko, but it's not working at the moment.  I'll try again later.


----------



## Trov (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm holding out for a Kabuto being owned gif, the one I have in my sig is the manga version...


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2007)

Cholisose said:


> Edit: I tried to rep you Kiroi Senko, but it's not working at the moment.  I'll try again later.



Aight, no problem.


----------



## Even (Dec 21, 2007)

This thread needs Orochimaru and Kabuto being owned gifs


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2007)

Trov said:


> I'm holding out for a Kabuto being owned gif, the one I have in my sig is the manga version...





Even said:


> This thread needs Orochimaru and Kabuto being owned gifs


----------



## vifd?c?s (Dec 21, 2007)

can any1 make new movie gifs ??


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Dec 21, 2007)

What a lot of nice gifs, keep up the good work.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 21, 2007)

TheOneFreeman said:


> Master Chick...isn't your sig a little spoilerish...


Yeah....but...you know there are alot of AL sigs out there...so if they can have those in there sig, why can't I have this in my sig...

Back to the topic: These gifs are great!!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 21, 2007)

Kīroi Senkō said:


> For The Lulz:





Kīroi Senkō said:


> Onto the next post...




Wow - very nice .gifs! The 4 tailed naruto is out of control...


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 21, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Are any of these what you had in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice one.Don't mind if I use them.


----------



## Cam (Dec 21, 2007)

Wolfxplorer said:


> Nice one.Don't mind if I use them.



Go right ahead. 



TorugaSama said:


> can any1 make new movie gifs ??



Just provide a clip.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanx for these guys.


----------



## Tim (Dec 21, 2007)

chibbi-kitsune said:


> Thanx for these guys.


Damn, you using four of em at the same time... glad I could be of service


----------



## Andy Dufresne (Dec 21, 2007)

Hehe, I love the KN4 shots and Orochimaru's oral rebirth. I might use that one. Well done you master gifmakers, may all your dreams come true!


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome job everyone!! I am lovin the four tails gifs!! So awesome!! Unfortunately for Naruto, there is a price to pay to look this badass!!


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's my first ever made gif^i know it sucks but owell im trying right now to make the Yamato gifs were he uses the jutsus.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 21, 2007)

Uchiha Shoran said:


> Here's my first ever made gif^i know it sucks but owell im trying right now to make the Yamato gifs were he uses the jutsus.



Nice job...maybe if you pick up the speed alittle bit...then it'll be awesome


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 21, 2007)

> Nice job...maybe if you pick up the speed alittle bit...then it'll be awesome



Thx but i deleted the files for that gif but im working on the Yamato gifs just give me a few minutes^^


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 21, 2007)

no rush...


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 21, 2007)

Question i accidently save the frames with virutaldub but i forgot to make frae rate faster can i open the files somehow again with virtua or do i have to start the image all over again


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 21, 2007)

Well eres another shot its still a litlle slow even though i threw out about half the frames and framerate 50 is


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 21, 2007)

Akirasav said:


> Here you go.  It came out really nice.  Rep if you use it!



*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Akirasav again.*


Noted. Thanks so much.


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 21, 2007)

Your welcome Silvermyst!


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 21, 2007)

Uchiha Shoran said:


> Question i accidently save the frames with virutaldub but i forgot to make frae rate faster can i open the files somehow again with virtua or do i have to start the image all over again



You must start over again.



Uchiha Shoran said:


> Well eres another shot its still a litlle slow even though i threw out about half the frames and framerate 50 is



Throw out more frames.  I only use 1/3 to 1/5 of the frames from a scene. (.07 frames per second typically.)


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2007)

has someone already made a gif of that shot Kyuubi Naruto in grainy black and grey? It'd be much appreciated if someone brought it up. If it hasn't been made, could someone create one?


----------



## Cam (Dec 21, 2007)

@Holiday Hound


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2007)

^Yeah, that's the one. Much Thanks!


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 21, 2007)

Can somebody make one of the whole Kabuto getting owned scene.


----------



## clemy (Dec 22, 2007)

if someone could make a gif with sai writing that letter for the contest or when he takes out his paper and draws that bird and then jumps on it   i'd really appreciate it


----------



## vifd?c?s (Dec 22, 2007)

Tsunade_78910 said:


> Go right ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Just provide a clip.



*I can jump roof to roof and get my friends free cable! * gifs plss..


----------



## Cam (Dec 22, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> This one x] gifs plss..


----------



## vifd?c?s (Dec 22, 2007)

THXXX tsunade-Sama ^^


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2007)

I would like to have a gif like a sequence,with Kyuubi taking Naruto with the own "hands" and then cuts to 4 tailed Naruto.

And also,a gif with Naruto saying "Chouji,thanks!" in ep 33.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 22, 2007)

Could someone make a 150x150 avatar animated gif out of the following: 

Starts with the scene 39:52 into the Dattebayo sub which has KN4 opening his mouth and growling...that lasts till 39:55....skip the part where Yamato says "Shit"...and end it with the 39:58-40:04....the entire KN4 revealed scene.

Don't worry too much about the length or the file size.

Thanks!


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2007)

Tenshi: Let me know if you want a border, a fade at the end, or a resize (I kept the ratio).


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good but could you add a border and make it slightly faster?

Adding a fade at the end would be great, yeah.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2007)

The scene was really heavy on frames. That gif had already cut out 50% of the frames. 

Better?

[EDIT] Fade coming up... Done.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot! ^^

Sorry for the requests. I'd edit it myself if this computer had Imageready.


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 23, 2007)

Well here's 3 more gifs of yamato i made its my 3rd gif try i think i made it kinda good^^


the second one were he catches sakura


and moku bunshin


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2007)

> I would like to have a gif like a sequence,with Kyuubi taking Naruto with the own "hands" and then cuts to 4 tailed Naruto.
> 
> And also,a gif with Naruto saying "Chouji,thanks!" in ep 33.



Waiting.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 23, 2007)

Can someone make an avatar size gif of Naruto in the water @ 32:57, Please? I'll rep and give crediz!!!


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Dec 23, 2007)

the yamato ones are awesome!


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 23, 2007)

thx rocklee ill make more later


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 24, 2007)

love the yamato gifs very nice indeed


----------



## Kanae (Dec 24, 2007)

Really like the Yamato ones, Nice job!


----------



## Uchiha Shoran (Dec 25, 2007)

heres another one were the bunshin uses the woood to jump to the other side


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 25, 2007)

Uchiha Shoran said:


> heres another one were the bunshin uses the woood to jump to the other side



haha nice . I love the way he does the whole jumping, looks really leet


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Even (Dec 25, 2007)

those are pretty durn old, but really good nonetheless


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 25, 2007)

Damn i'm in love ^_^. Nice!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 25, 2007)

What about a gif of Naruto saying "Chouji,thanks!" from ep 33? (avatar size)


----------



## sumosi2123 (Dec 25, 2007)

i rarely visit these forums anymore so i don't really care


----------



## sumosi2123 (Dec 25, 2007)

~Blade~ said:


> Nice gifs Artanis, likes the Gai ssj one .
> 
> @sumosi2123: Get your own ava, ripoff



i rarely visit this forum anymore so i dont really care     (as you may notice hehehehe :/   )   [Sorry for double posting]


----------



## Sagge_AM (Dec 26, 2007)

I made a request of this scene like 20 page's back.

Really Nice!


----------



## ryuukari (Dec 27, 2007)

Kabuto seriously looks like he's being shooped.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2007)

I want my "Chouji,thanks!" gif 

*tired of asking for it*


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 28, 2007)

Another question^^ how could i post my gifs here ? (the gifs i made ) because there stand i need an url ?? where did i get the url ? pls help me ^^


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

Can hardly wait to get a gift of my own! Guess I will need to wait till I have 250 posts or I find someone willing to do it earlier. lol


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 28, 2007)

@ uchiha luiz : i have made your choji thanx you gif^^


----------



## Cam (Dec 28, 2007)

Deidera-sama said:


> Another question^^ how could i post my gifs here ? (the gifs i made ) because there stand i need an url ?? where did i get the url ? pls help me ^^



You have to upload it on an image sharing website like photobucket or imageshack.


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 28, 2007)

ok thx^^ i will take photobucket


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are some accel 2 gifs^^ :
ino:


sasori:


sasuke


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 28, 2007)

great gifs deidara ^^


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Dec 28, 2007)

deidara you mid if i use that sasuke accel gif????


----------



## Deidera-sama (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes you can use the sasuke gif if you want


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## Even (Dec 29, 2007)

remember to spoiler tag any spoilerific gifs from Accel 2... There's a lot in that game not shown in the anime yet...


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I agree with Even, but they are very cool nonetheless


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2007)

Whoo, nice gifs.


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 30, 2007)

pretty cool new gifs there


----------



## Rainney (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm new at making gifs. I know how to and everything but I don't know how to get the videos. Do you get them from Youtube? And if so, how do you download them from Youtube? Thank you.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 8, 2008)

Godlike gifs man  may the pretzels be with you!


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

How bout a gif of Sasuke using the Chidori thunder on Naruto  from naruto accel 2?


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 8, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> Here are some accel 2 gifs^^ :
> ino:
> 
> 
> ...



These are great!!! Awesome job!!


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 9, 2008)

the gifs above what are they from, are they from a new gaame or something ?


----------



## Cam (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea,their from the new shippuuden game.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 9, 2008)

Deidei said:


> I'm new at making gifs. I know how to and everything but I don't know how to get the videos. Do you get them from Youtube? And if so, how do you download them from Youtube? Thank you.



You just need to download the .AVI file, for more information on which programs to use and stuff visit this tut. 

[#80]


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 9, 2008)

Another great collection of gifs. I like that ones from Accel.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 9, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> How bout a gif of Sasuke using the Chidori thunder on Naruto  from naruto accel 2?


Here is the link, the last three jutsu sasuke uses I would like it to be turned to a gif. Will someone help me?


this


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jan 9, 2008)

Gaara anyone?


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 9, 2008)

Naruto tomorrow...hopefully some good scenes for awesome gifs...


----------



## Deidera-sama (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is one 4-tailed gif


and the sasuke chidori gif^^


----------



## chocy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, I have made a couple of gifs from Accel 2. All except for the last one are > 1MB.

*Spoiler*: _Deidara_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sasori_ 









Hmm, I find all of them too fast, except the last one on Sasori stripping. I didn't want to go beyond 100 frames coz the file size was already rather big. =/ Ah well, I hope you guys like them.

Rehost them if you intend to use them.


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cam said:


> Yea,their from the new shippuuden game.



oh god i want it so bad >_<

how can i get it T_T


----------



## Deidera-sama (Jan 10, 2008)

ADA 2 said:


> oh god i want it so bad >_<
> 
> how can i get it T_T



i have bought it from playasia.com


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool gifs!


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 10, 2008)

KN4 firin' his lazorzz .


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome Gai! 

Can I use in sig?
+reps and credit.


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Awesome Gai!
> 
> Can I use in sig?
> +reps and credit.



Of course.  Everyone has permission to use anything I post in here.
Thanks for the rep, btw.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, i agree that *Gai*, very nice gif! High quality and nice size


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 10, 2008)

Gai said:


> KN4 firin' his lazorzz .



Love the gif


----------



## Tim (Jan 10, 2008)

Sexy grin


----------



## rushi_chan (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice GIFs everyone! Especially the ones you made Gai and Rahaaru. 

Dang it I can't give +rep right now. Man...


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 10, 2008)

Orochimaru is creepy with his tongue. anywayz, great gifs minna!


----------



## zewone (Jan 10, 2008)

Can I request a GIF of KN4 about to eat the chakra ball?


----------



## lost1nplace (Jan 11, 2008)

too awesome. A great ep for gifs!


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 11, 2008)

mmm...tasty


----------



## zewone (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Any Senior member size ava with Kisame would be awesome


----------



## Deidera-sama (Jan 12, 2008)

Here 2 gifs from the new shippuuden episode^^

Orochimaru Snake attack :


kyuubi full attack :


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 12, 2008)

My first gif.



Lol NaruSakuHina.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 12, 2008)

For frist gif, it awsome !


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2008)

Naruto is having his first threesome. 

Awesome first gif Kieru.


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 13, 2008)

chocy said:


> Hi, I have made a couple of gifs from Accel 2. All except for the last one are > 1MB.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Deidara_
> 
> ...





can someone explain if naruto accel actually has any moments where u can fight in them?

are these all finisher moves? or do they happen midgame as well?


----------



## Narut0777 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well i took some ones GIF and hooked it up into a sig like form...check it out


Also i made this for fun a while back but here it is.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 13, 2008)

All of these gifs are awesome!  :ras


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice Gifs people ...... keep them coming


----------



## Sagge_AM (Jan 14, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> Here 2 gifs from the new shippuuden episode^^
> 
> kyuubi full attack :



Anyone else noticed that Naruto also used his own chakra combined with the Kyuubi chakra when making that attack ?? (The blue Chakra balls ?)

I wonder if it means something, like maybe that he still has some kind of control over the kyuubi or whatever .. ?

Edit: sry for being a bit of topic but i had to ask .


----------



## Narut0777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, i decided to make a GIF with other GIFS for fun and this i what i came up with....I wanted to make 4 tailed Naruto smile after the blast like "Yeah thats me Naruto Uzamaki!"lol


----------



## lacey (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay...me'sh got 2 requests~!

I'm looking for a 125x125 animation of when 4-tailed Naruto turns and looks surprised (This happens when Orochimaru "sheds" and starts slithering towards Naruto).

I also want a sig version of when 4-tailed Naruto slices Orochimaru in half and grins after it.

Thankies to anyone who can do these~! <333


----------



## Cam (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll do it  .


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 15, 2008)

Could someone a gif of 4-tailed Naruto blasting and all of his friends and enemies suprised and scared. And saying "OMG, Naruto did that!?" or something like that.


----------



## Cam (Jan 15, 2008)

Nerine said:


> Okay...me'sh got 2 requests~!
> 
> I'm looking for a 125x125 animation of when 4-tailed Naruto turns and looks surprised (This happens when Orochimaru "sheds" and starts slithering towards Naruto).
> 
> ...


----------



## Narut0777 (Jan 15, 2008)

big QUESTION Where can i get Naruto shippuuden files to edit in imageready? like files such as avi. and FLIC....WHERE!!!!? Need to know...so please answer as soon as possible.


----------



## lacey (Jan 15, 2008)

Cam said:


>



Is there a chance that the avy can be a tad bt slower? Also, could the avy be slightly longer (The full turn + the look)? I'm having a hard time remembering the whole sequence frame by frame, so if that's the full sequence, than don't worry about it ^^;; It just seems rather faster than from what I remember it being >.>;;

God, why do I have to be so picky? *Bangs head on desk* xD;;


----------



## Narut0777 (Jan 15, 2008)

Answer me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Jan 16, 2008)

Cam said:


> I had to edit out some of it due to 100kb limit.
> 
> I could slow it down but I won't be able to do it until 2morrow.



Ah okay, that's fine. It just seemed a bit too fast for me ^^


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 17, 2008)

pretty cool gifs there what programs do you all use to make these


----------



## Cam (Jan 17, 2008)

ADA 2 said:


> pretty cool gifs there what programs do you all use to make these



Virtual dub to capture the particular frames you want to make a GIF out of and Imageready to do the actual GIF making.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think many gifs will be coming out of this episode...


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2008)

Can anyone get a 150x150 of Sakura running to Naruto in KN4 state?


----------



## colours (Jan 17, 2008)

^ PLZZ


----------



## Tim (Jan 17, 2008)

^ I'll have it for you guys in a few minutes... 

In the mean-time:


----------



## ~rocka (Jan 17, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> ^ I'll have it for you guys in a few minutes...
> 
> In the mean-time:



slapping sakura like a pimp would  priceless .


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the gif.


----------



## Tim (Jan 17, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 17, 2008)

rockatje said:


> slapping sakura like a pimp would  priceless .



That's EXACTLY what I predicted! 

Damn Sakura, what the hell was she thinking about? Thought her sweet, wet tears would stop Kyuubi??


----------



## Kyuusei Idzuna (Jan 19, 2008)

hey can somebody like make a gif of when naruto is swinging his four tails like right when the whole sad part with sakura and kabuto talking? 

and one where he's standing up and is becoming back to naruto


----------



## Kyuusei Idzuna (Jan 19, 2008)

Kyuusei Idzuna said:


> hey can somebody like make a gif of when naruto is swinging his four tails like right when the whole sad part with sakura and kabuto talking?
> 
> and one where he's standing up and is becoming back to naruto



crap im sorry i meant when he's standing up in the cage before turning back into him sorry


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 19, 2008)

Someone should make a gif of Sakura as she gets slapped by the kyuubi tail and putz around with it to make it look like Kyuubi's slapping her back and fourth repeatedly LOL Pimp slap no jutsu!


----------



## Sea Shinobi (Jan 19, 2008)

i think it'd be better just to make the worthy and good scenes, not every scene that's possible to do, save your guys time and resources, but if you have some to spare, keep going


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 19, 2008)

First Sakura gifs are nice. Waiting for the next.


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like the GIFs of Sakura&Naruto. Might have to snag one. <3


----------



## Nishibi (Jan 20, 2008)

Very Nice GIF's


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 22, 2008)

the one with sakura getting owned made milk come out me nose


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 22, 2008)

great gif(s), if ur bandwidth hasn't exceeded it's limit...


----------



## Tim (Jan 22, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> great gif(s), if ur bandwidth hasn't exceeded it's limit...


 ...


----------



## neshru (Feb 1, 2008)

can anyone make an animated gif of this:



it's from the last seconds of shippuden 45


----------



## colours (Feb 2, 2008)

Does someone want to make gifs. of Naruto and Sakura hand grabbing and blushing underneath the tree scenes from the last episode?

Thankyouthankyou<3


----------



## ADA 2 (Feb 2, 2008)

oooooooh the blush scene i want to see it

>_<


----------



## lacey (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm gonna get shot for this xD;;

I'm requesting a 125x125 animation of the first scene where Naruto ish in Sakura's arms (The part where he's breathing heavy and flinching). That's all xD

o.o

O.O

O___O


*SHOT*


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 2, 2008)

My gif is my sig


----------



## lacey (Feb 3, 2008)

Updating mah request:

I still want the 125x125 pic, but I also want a sig version of when Naruto's doing all the acrobatics in the trees (At the part where his vision becomes blurry, and he manages to NOT slam into the tree =P)


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry for that comment Rahaara!! 
It was pretty funny...

Anyways, not alot of new Gifs for the last two episodes. Not alot of good scenes. Maybe the gif makers are probably waiting for Sasuke's premire after not seeing him since the first episode of Shippuuden.


----------



## Fleecy (Feb 3, 2008)

I demand the tree flipping scene gif.


----------



## ADA 2 (Feb 4, 2008)

i demand sai hanging


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 4, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> I demand the tree flipping scene gif.



Yeah, someone please do it .


----------



## Even (Feb 4, 2008)

ADA 2 said:


> i demand sai hanging



And Sai blowing up


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 4, 2008)

No, i'd prefer Sai with the sword going through his heart 

Pretty good gifs!


----------



## jdbzkh (Feb 4, 2008)

narusaku gifs >O
blush sakura falling gif
;]
i hear you can see up her shirt

lol


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 4, 2008)

I heart this thread. Awesome stuff. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2008)

After a two-month long absence, I finally return. Hadn't had much time to make gifs or watch Naruto at all but I finally caught up to the latest episode and so I decided to break this little drought of no gifs.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome gif!!!! 
Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Tim (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll do the requested gifs (sai hanging, blushing scene, sai blowing up, etc) tomorrow since I see not many people did gifs for these past episodes.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 6, 2008)

THANK YOU RAHAARU!!!!


----------



## Tim (Feb 6, 2008)

First is done 


Second is done 


Third is done 


Fourth is done


----------



## Tim (Feb 6, 2008)

Fifth is done 


Sixth is done 


Seventh is done


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome job Rahaaru!!!!


----------



## Tim (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks 
I worked hard


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 6, 2008)

sure looks like it!!


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 7, 2008)

Wish I could get a gif of Yondaime


----------



## damme (Feb 7, 2008)

Can make a Gif of Kankurou Very Gif Shippuuden xD!!!

Bye See you later


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Third is done



Y-you're....A GOD!? O__O

HOMG, thank you sooooo much~! *GLOMPS* <3333

Btw, is there a chance you or anyone else can put up with one more request? Cause I _do_ have one more request >.>;;;

I'm requesting a 125x125 animation of the first scene where Naruto ish in Sakura's arms (The part where he's breathing heavy and flinching). It's in ep. 45. That's all xD

o.o

O.O

O___O


*SHOT*


----------



## rushi_chan (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh wow, totally awesome gifs Rahaaru and Link83!! 

Nice work!!


----------



## Tim (Feb 7, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> Y-you're....A GOD!? O__O
> 
> HOMG, thank you sooooo much~! *GLOMPS* <3333
> 
> ...


No problem. 
I'll see what I can do about your request.



rushi_chan said:


> Oh wow, totally awesome gifs Rahaaru and Link83!!
> 
> Nice work!!


Thanks


----------



## lacey (Feb 7, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> No problem.
> I'll see what I can do about your request.



Alright~! Thankies <333


----------



## SamRH (Feb 7, 2008)

Great gif Rahaaru!  I've been waiting for someone to do episode 45~


----------



## Kittan (Feb 7, 2008)

Rahaaru, look what Imade with your .gif.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 7, 2008)

^lol

Great GIFs Rahaaru


----------



## Tim (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys 



Kittan said:


> Rahaaru, look what Imade with your .gif.


 I like how he flies over the border


----------



## Kittan (Feb 7, 2008)

Gai defies laws of borders.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 7, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Gai defies laws of borders.



QFT            .


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Otori (Feb 8, 2008)

Do want sig gif with Sasuke ending sequence


----------



## Enzo (Feb 8, 2008)

I want a gif with sasuke in the end please!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 8, 2008)

Can anyone make one with sakura thinking about sasuke from episode 45  <3


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

Requests? 
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 8, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Requests?
> I'll see what I can do.



THX! 

*reps*


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Thanks Thanks!


----------



## Otori (Feb 8, 2008)

You are loved  *will rep*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2008)

I also want a Sasuke avy


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll send a few requests by PM. But I'll post the sasuke entrance avy and sig in here since so many people want it.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 8, 2008)

I still like my Request with sakura thinking back on sasuke in episode 45


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I still like my Request with sakura thinking back on sasuke in episode 45


Where is it? I'm trying to find it


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 8, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Where is it? I'm trying to find it



about 10:23 :333
and by the way, can you make a white line on it, like my ayv? :333


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2008)

It's not here yet


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> about 10:23 :333


k thx


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's not here yet


I'm doing sasuke now. It's taking longer than usual though because this video's frame rate is so good. I gotta delete a lot of frames.


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

Sig

Senior Avy

Regular Avy


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Sig
> 
> Senior Avy
> 
> Regular Avy



 


 Senior avy



 File is too big


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

Too big    ?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Too big    ?



 sadly           .


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn kb limit. 
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

What's the kb limit for senior avys ?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 8, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> What's the kb limit for senior avys ?





> The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller).



















.


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2008)

331kb 

^ had to cut this one a lot, but now it's usable.


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 9, 2008)

My first one ever, done using GIMP *hides under a rock*
Quality sucks


----------



## Enzo (Feb 9, 2008)

The sasuke gif is awesome!
THX!


----------



## Otori (Feb 9, 2008)

The sig is perfect! Thanks Raaharu


----------



## Lawliettt (Feb 9, 2008)

lol orochimaru.  he's sad...

maybe sasuke won't bone him anymoar. xD


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for the gif Rahaaru


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem. I like what you added to the end of it.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 9, 2008)

della said:


> My first one ever, done using GIMP *hides under a rock*
> Quality sucks



It's ok for ur first one...Ur better than me, I can tell u that...


----------



## FloriaN~ (Feb 11, 2008)

here is something i made, its in 130X130 cause i use it as a Forum Avatar for a different Forum.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice Florian!!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 11, 2008)

nice indeed Florian!!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Feb 11, 2008)

Added a Border


Played around with 3D Effects


3D Effects again


"Goodie" for Manga Readers


----------



## Xakashi (Feb 11, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Seventh is done



Very cool.


----------



## Tim (Feb 11, 2008)

Xakashi said:


> Very cool.


Thanks. 

Nice gifs florian and della.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 11, 2008)

PLOT NO JUTSU!!!! 

...


----------



## ADA 2 (Feb 12, 2008)

why oro sigh was hell cool, best gif ade from the new episode by far in me books hehe ^.^


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Oro doesn't get enough lovin' 

I'll post a better quality one when I make it.


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry for the double post guys 

This one had to be done; Sasu looks badass and his hair is so bouncy 
I think I've improved from last week  (at least there wasn't much quality loss)


----------



## kidhero1000 (Feb 16, 2008)

Can someone make a gif from shipp 47 when the screen zoom's in on Sasuke's Sharingan as he casts that genjutsu on Sai?


----------



## Tim (Feb 16, 2008)

Gah Della... I was doing that one, too.


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol! Yours are nicely bordered though, and they are a little bit different 



Edit

For *kidhero1000*
(I'm not sure if you meant this scene or maybe the next one with the big eye thingy looking down on Sai)


----------



## call to arms (Feb 16, 2008)

Can someone please male a gif from where Sakura swallows Yamato's pill. Narutos head follows her movement in a really funny, way, it looks like Donald Duck or somethin.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Feb 16, 2008)

della said:


> Lol! Yours are nicely bordered though, and they are a little bit different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice gifs you made was exactly what i ment della. Thank you


----------



## Cam (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice GIFs guys.


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 16, 2008)

Me want neat Yondaime gif.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the Sasuke's eye .gifs a lot


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice Sasuke eyes gifs...


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


> Fifth is done
> 
> 
> Sixth is done
> ...



lol that kakashi one is really awesome!


----------



## saphyre_bloo (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, i like the kakashi sleep with an air bubble one too


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 18, 2008)

can someone make me a sasori GIF? i would really appreciate it

just one where he attacks chiyo or sakura with the sandaime


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 19, 2008)

ok i made one myself i dont know if anyone has done it but i just wanted to share it



heres another


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome gifs Red Sands!!! 

Anyways, I have a gif request if someone wants to make it for me. I'll give repz and creditz. It's from a past episode, 40-41. The time is exactly 33mins into the episode. It's the part where Naruto is falling in the water. Can someone please make this gif for me. 125X125
I would appreciate it alot!!!


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 20, 2008)

@Rahaaru

From which episode the gif number 7, the sleeping Kakashi?


----------



## Tim (Feb 20, 2008)

End sequence of episode 45.


----------



## xGrAffitix (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry I'm a bit of a noob here. Loving all of the animations, very awesome. Yamato is a favorite of mine, and I was wondering if anyone could make an animation when Yamato does his wooden shield technique [can't remember the name.] I have a screencap of it here.

[Edit]: It was in episode 41.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> Awesome gifs Red Sands!!!
> 
> Anyways, I have a gif request if someone wants to make it for me. I'll give repz and creditz. It's from a past episode, 40-41. The time is exactly 33mins into the episode. It's the part where Naruto is falling in the water. Can someone please make this gif for me. 125X125
> I would appreciate it alot!!!



illl get on it when i get back from school ok?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2008)

xGrAffitix said:


> Sorry I'm a bit of a noob here. Loving all of the animations, very awesome. Yamato is a favorite of mine, and I was wondering if anyone could make an animation when Yamato does his wooden shield technique [can't remember the name.] I have a screencap of it here.



i was just thinking of doing that one ill make that one when i get back from school too


----------



## Supreme Storm (Feb 20, 2008)

love the sasuke onez :>


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 20, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> illl get on it when i get back from school ok?



Thank you so much!   X3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2008)

xGrAffitix said:


> Sorry I'm a bit of a noob here. Loving all of the animations, very awesome. Yamato is a favorite of mine, and I was wondering if anyone could make an animation when Yamato does his wooden shield technique [can't remember the name.] I have a screencap of it here.
> 
> [Edit]: It was in episode 41.





here it is i hope you like it and MasterChick69 im working on yours now but i have to find where that part is


----------



## Balalaika (Feb 20, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> can someone make me a sasori GIF? i would really appreciate it
> 
> just one where he attacks chiyo or sakura with the sandaime



Taxman made some wonderful Sasori gifs awhile ago here but you'll probably have to ask to use them.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks!!!!!!!X3


----------



## xGrAffitix (Feb 21, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> here it is i hope you like it and MasterChick69 im working on yours now but i have to find where that part is



Thank you so much, I appreciate it tons. Very awesome indeed. Yamato FTW!


----------



## Hio (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome gifs


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2008)

Hio said:


> Awesome gifs



thank you!!!!X3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> lol that kakashi one is really awesome!





Red_Sands93 said:


> ok i made one myself i dont know if anyone has done it but i just wanted to share it
> 
> 
> 
> heres another



These are great! XD


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> These are great! XD



thanks im going to post some later when i get home from school


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

That's cool, could you tell me how to put borders onto gifs in Imageready?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> That's cool, could you tell me how to put borders onto gifs in Imageready?



thats the bad part i dont use imageready so i cant put borders on it my photoshop CS3 doesnt have imageready


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2008)

i made a new GIF anyone is welcome to use it!!!X3


----------



## Cam (Feb 21, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> That's cool, could you tell me how to put borders onto gifs in Imageready?



Create a new layer, then go to edit choose stroke and you can add what ever border you want.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 22, 2008)

@Red_Sands93


> [Shinsen-Subs]​_D.Gray-man​_-​_71​_[627E006C].avi


Ohhh so cool..X3X3 poor Naruto that Kusanagi sword is really big


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 22, 2008)

noname009 said:


> @Red_Sands93
> 
> Ohhh so cool..X3X3 poor Naruto that Kusanagi sword is really big



dont worry im going to make one when oro gets hit so it'll even things up


i i knew i spelled the name of the sword wrong


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Cam said:


> Create a new layer, then go to edit choose stroke and you can add what ever border you want.



Ok, thanks Cam!


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 22, 2008)

heres the GIF when naruto hits oro i like this oneX3

i like the expression on narutos face at the end


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

RedSands, i love your GiFS, There amazing.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you im new at the GIF making i have only made 5 but im working on another one


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2008)

new GIF for the deidara lovers and the garra haters!!!!X3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2008)

well no one is posting but still i made another one


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I would love if someone could do  this for me
II want neji in shippuden activating byakugan in not very slow mo but kinda slow with a close up on the eyes.
THAT TYPE OF BORDER


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome gifs, Red Sands!!!


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Jude (Feb 23, 2008)

These are so awsome keep up the good work


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2008)

thank you and ok ill keep making them


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you make me mine?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 24, 2008)

im sorry im not so good with GIF's so i dont know how to put borders on it you can ask cam im pretty sure he would be happy to help you


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont know who cam Is?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 24, 2008)

here just follow this Zaruit should take you to cams profile then just pm him


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2008)

That link appears to be broken =/

This ish Cam xD


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 24, 2008)

oops sorry well take the one that bloodrose put up and again sorry

new GIF time...i dont know why i didnt do this one sooner O_o


----------



## xGrAffitix (Feb 25, 2008)

Re-watching Shippuuden just makes me want to request more animations. As long as it doesn't overwork anyone, Could someone make an animation of Jiraiya taking off his shirt to show his scar, and Tsunade gets all blushy-angry like? XD


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 25, 2008)

i can make the jiraiya one but what episode is the tsunade one?!?!?


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 25, 2008)

The scene he's talking about Jiraiya and Tsunade are in the same scene. It's episode 35


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, Red Sands, how do you film the anime? Hypercam or something, and then edit on Imageready..?

The suggestions so basic it huuuurts :shrooms


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 25, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> The scene he's talking about Jiraiya and Tsunade are in the same scene. It's episode 35



 ok i see ill see if i can do it when i get home



EvilPuppet said:


> Hey, Red Sands, how do you film the anime? Hypercam or something, and then edit on Imageready..?
> 
> The suggestions so basic it huuuurts :shrooms



ill tell you when i get home cause i forgot the name of the program i use


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the one's tax posted


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Hey, Red Sands, how do you film the anime? Hypercam or something, and then edit on Imageready..?
> 
> The suggestions so basic it huuuurts :shrooms



i been wondering this two.


----------



## Dellyshess (Feb 29, 2008)

I made one from the new episode


----------



## Zenou (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Red Sands (Feb 29, 2008)

i use virtual dub then  use photoshop CS3.....no image ready cause CS3 doesnt have it


----------



## Tim (Feb 29, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> i use virtual dub then  use photoshop CS3.....no image ready cause CS3 doesnt have it


Same way I do em.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Feb 29, 2008)

Can someone make a Sakura gif?


----------



## xGrAffitix (Mar 1, 2008)

When they made that face I asked myself "How lazy can you get?!" Yamato went from awesome looking, to horrible looking in about 5 seconds flat. Now THAT is the face of fear. Yuck.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 1, 2008)

i know it freaking made me like like this O_o...oooooooooook............


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Mar 5, 2008)

Can someone make these two gifs into one, maybe make the sakura one a little longer lool


----------



## chrisp (Mar 5, 2008)

Sakura takes it in teh ass.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL  

so wrong...


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah but......so very right


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2008)

lol, right...that's hot!!!


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2008)

yup....


----------



## Tim (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice Rahaaru!!!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 5, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



 oh my


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



very nice!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Mar 5, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>




"Shits and giggles" ish right~! *DIES*


----------



## xGrAffitix (Mar 6, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



Not bad. Kinda turned me on a little. Sakura + Doggystyle = Win. Lmao. Funny stuff.


----------



## Seany (Mar 6, 2008)

The best edited gif yet.


----------



## SamRH (Mar 6, 2008)

Rahaaru, that's awesome.


----------



## Beelzejow (Mar 6, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



_You just won this thread, easily._


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



LMAO, awesome job.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 6, 2008)

Lol at that Yamato GIF.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of everyone of Orochimaru's accel 2 oujis?


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahhhh thankz for making it ^_^ Not that i'm a pervert, I just thought it would make as a funny joke just they way naruto is looking at her like he's totally shocked but into it lol


----------



## Tim (Mar 6, 2008)

lol no problem


----------



## Zenou (Mar 7, 2008)

OH GOD THE BEES! THEY WON'T DIE!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 7, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



Someone posted it already in the past. Old.


----------



## Tim (Mar 7, 2008)

Mmkay? It was a request.


----------



## Batman (Mar 7, 2008)

Gai Takes a Huge Dump!


----------



## Sagge_AM (Mar 7, 2008)

Zeno said:


> OH GOD THE BEES! THEY WON'T DIE!



Lol, that one's just great


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's one from the new ep


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 7, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>




I just like in those freaking lame narusaku fanfiction.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 7, 2008)

i take it you hate narusaku?....me too..


----------



## chrisp (Mar 7, 2008)

That does it. Sakura x Naruto for teh win.


----------



## sumany (Mar 7, 2008)

Rahaaru said:


>



 Ow gawd, that's just hilarious and just awesome! You made my day with this! :rofl


----------



## chrisp (Mar 7, 2008)

Give it to her in teh ass Naruto. Punish Sakura.


----------



## Louchan (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, my Raped-Sakura GIF still lives on?


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 7, 2008)

when ur down...watch sakura take it in the ass!!!


----------



## xGrAffitix (Mar 9, 2008)

Any one able to make an animation of some of Yamato's battle scenes from the last episode? [Episode 49] Where he fights Kabuto and things of that sort?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 10, 2008)

a sakura one please


----------



## Enzo (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice new gifs!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome new Gif's guys.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 20, 2008)

Can some one please make me one from episode 51 

Its where sakura take sai, and yell at him, until sasuke say sakura, and sakura make a face! : D


----------



## Shodai (Mar 20, 2008)

Zeno said:


> OH GOD THE BEES! THEY WON'T DIE!








Hahaha oh wow


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 20, 2008)

Something i made Today, if you wonder why its "shaking" i added that effect to make up for the "choppy" repeating sequence. Also its 130X98 because i use it for a different Forum as Avatar. If anyone got request's i gladly take them.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 20, 2008)

^I like it. =D


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2008)

Fucken lol @ the Sakura & Naruto let's make love.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 21, 2008)

someone make me a sasuke gif from shippuden 51-52
when hes talkin to naruto while standing on the cliff please!!!!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 21, 2008)

i-luv-itachi said:


> someone make me a sasuke gif from shippuden 51-52
> when hes talkin to naruto while standing on the cliff please!!!!


can you specify the scene (hes standing on the rock and talking almost whole episode)


Also heres another GIF i made, its 400 KB (takes a while to load)


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 21, 2008)

Cooool Gif! It looks like Itachi have not grown! xD

Please someone make me that gif pleeeeease


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 21, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> can you specify the scene (hes standing on the rock and talking almost whole episode)
> 
> 
> Also heres another GIF i made, its 400 KB (takes a while to load)



OhMyGawd that's so hot.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 21, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> can you specify the scene (hes standing on the rock and talking almost whole episode)







hi could it be this part thanks ^^


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 21, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> can you specify the scene (hes standing on the rock and talking almost whole episode)
> 
> 
> Also heres another GIF i made, its 400 KB (takes a while to load)



I was hoping someone would make this!!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 21, 2008)

i-luv-itachi said:


> hi could it be this part thanks ^^


Sorry for my late reply, i just got home and tried to make the Gif you wanted but im not satisfied with it (the scene where Sasuke looks up is kinda choppy), any suggestions let me know i will try once i wake up 

edit: its also kinda big (500 kb)


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Can I get an avatar sized GIF or Sasuke pinning Yamato against the rock with his Chidori Kusanagi?? I'll rep the person who makes it!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 21, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> Sorry for my late reply, i just got home and tried to make the Gif you wanted but im not satisfied with it (the scene where Sasuke looks up is kinda choppy), any suggestions let me know i will try once i wake up
> 
> edit: its also kinda big (500 kb)



thank you thats perfect thanks ^^


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Can I get an avatar sized GIF or Sasuke pinning Yamato against the rock with his Chidori Kusanagi?? I'll rep the person who makes it!


What's the max size avatar you can use?


Also i made another Gif =D


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 21, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> Sorry for my late reply, i just got home and tried to make the Gif you wanted but im not satisfied with it (the scene where Sasuke looks up is kinda choppy), any suggestions let me know i will try once i wake up
> 
> edit: its also kinda big (500 kb)



He looks so beautiful, that's right i said beautiful


----------



## rushi_chan (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow totally awesome gifs, guys! Especially the ones with Sasuke! Wow, I am amazed.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm stealing this and if anyone has a problem with that i'm negging you


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice gifs!!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 22, 2008)

*FloriaN~*
could you please make me another 2 gifs 
from this scene sorry to bug 
this one


and 
this one

please


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it ok like this or too fast?




Edit: 

2nd, this 1 is really big 700 KB. Dont forget if you want me to change anything, dont hesitate to say it. =)


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> What's the max size avatar you can use?
> 
> 
> Also i made another Gif =D



150 x        150


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

Awww i want my Sakuras gifs!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> 150 x        150


i know its 150X150, i meant the size in KB.


----------



## ~ND~ (Mar 22, 2008)

I wanted to ask if someone would please make me a two GIFs from epi 50-51.
I don't have the screen-caps but I have the times from the dubbed version.

1) where sasuke uses Chidori Nagashi. 31:01-31:05
2) sasuke with sword behind him 40:18-40:21
(please just a simple 1pixel black border)

If someone could make this I'd really appericate it ^^ Thank you


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 22, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> Is it ok like this or too fast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur awesome the gifs are Gorgeous thanks


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> i know its 150X150, i meant the size in KB.



Sorry I dun' know


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

*FloriaN~* - You freaking rock in making gifs!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sorry I dun' know


Sorry it took me quite long for your GIF i hope 1 of them matches Avatar Size. If any changes let me know. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Full Scene 
Half Scene Good Quality
Half Scene Avatar Quality (hopefully)





~ND~ said:


> I wanted to ask if someone would please make me a two GIFs from epi 50-51.
> I don't have the screen-caps but I have the times from the dubbed version.
> 
> 1) where sasuke uses Chidori Nagashi. 31:01-31:05
> ...


I do not like the repeat of both scene's, if you have any suggestions let me know.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Puppet'Love★ said:


> *FloriaN~* - You freaking rock in making gifs!


Thank you~~


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's a couple of gifs. An avatar and signature version for you all; reps are welcome of course.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

FloriaN~ doesn't get the rep he deserves


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

Link83 & FloriaN~ They're awesome.


----------



## ~ND~ (Mar 22, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> Sorry it took me quite long for your GIF i hope 1 of them matches Avatar Size. If any changes let me know.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for making the two for me ^^ they came out just like I thought they would. And usually for repeats I use a fade. That the last and first frame fade out together, then it doesn't stand out. But that I'm able to do at least *lol*


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2008)

Two more...


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

They're great!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Two more...



STEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocy (Mar 22, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Can some one please make me one from episode 51
> 
> Its where sakura take sai, and yell at him, until sasuke say sakura, and sakura make a face! : D


I will give this one a try. In the meantime, I made this just a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 22, 2008)

Time for some new Gif's with help of ~ND~ 's suggestion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke Random Effect no Text 
Above with Text
*Spoiler*: __ 







Sasuke fade in animation no text

Sasuke fade with Text


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

So many gif to steal


----------



## Enzo (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2008)

Another one...


----------



## Enzo (Mar 22, 2008)

I love this


----------



## Seijaku_ (Mar 22, 2008)

The gifs are really good. I'm just drooling here... lol. I have to watch this episode.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Another one...




I love it too


----------



## Enzo (Mar 22, 2008)

Yamato


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 22, 2008)

looks like Link just did what i wanted to re-do, oh well i post it anyway


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2008)

Sakura wanna smash...


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are awesome Link


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

Link you're amazing in making Gifs.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Here's another Sakura gif.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 22, 2008)

oh god sasuke looks so awesome T_T


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 22, 2008)

god damn all those are awsome sasuke so far is pure win ^^


----------



## chocy (Mar 22, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Can some one please make me one from episode 51
> Its where sakura take sai, and yell at him, until sasuke say sakura, and sakura make a face! : D



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

Awsome gifs everyone! SASUKE IS LIKE THE AWESOMESH!
And the sakura gifs =   


You know what chocy? You are a sweetheart!


----------



## rushi_chan (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW! Omg, Link83, FloriaN~, and chocy....I really love your gifs! Those are so perfect. Too bad I can't +rep right now. Sasuke looks so cool! And Sakura looks she is shocked. Totally cool. I wish I could make GIFs. =D


----------



## Chouji 15 (Mar 22, 2008)

Could I get a GIF of Chouji punching the shit out of Sai's ink lion from episode 33? From when Shikamaru pushed Naruto out of the way to when the ink exploded from the lion. 
125x125 if you could.

Pwwwweeez?


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 22, 2008)

You make very nice gifs FloriaN~. n________n


----------



## Taizku (Mar 22, 2008)

I love how like 3 people have the same ava, lol....I feel the need to join...


----------



## aedai (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm stealing this,i hope you dont mind


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

All your gifs belongs to me


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> All your gifs belongs to me



you forgot the "are"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> you forgot the "are"



I'm English, i want what i say to make sense.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 22, 2008)

Imma 'merican. hur hur. i talk badly. 

Just kidding


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> Imma 'merican. hur hur. i talk badly.
> 
> Just kidding



Kidding....I'm sure X3


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 22, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> Could I get a GIF of Chouji punching the shit out of Sai's ink lion from episode 33? From when Shikamaru pushed Naruto out of the way to when the ink exploded from the lion.
> 125x125 if you could.
> 
> Pwwwweeez?


here you go, had to lower quality to gain avatar size.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 22, 2008)

awesome gif!!


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm English, i want what i say to make sense.



Then there's a grammaical rule you've broken. You should typed :



> All your gifs belong to me



Or maybe you used "all" as your marker... 

Off topic Grammar nazism, I'm surprising myself...


----------



## aedai (Mar 22, 2008)

sumany said:


> Ow gawd, that's just hilarious and just awesome! You made my day with this! :rofl



ME TOO!
8D
makes me laugh everytime!
-reps-


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Mar 22, 2008)

hmmm...i think i would like a gif from one of the earlier shippuden episodes, but lemme check.

for now ill just subscribe here so i can find this thread again,


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Then there's a grammaical rule you've broken. You should typed :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I make the rules


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

^  

Awsome gifs! <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> ^
> 
> Awsome gifs! <3



 I stole them all.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

^ I know sweetheart! You thief


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

All those great Gifs.


----------



## Mc23 (Mar 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Two more...


 May I have the Naruto one in avy size?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 22, 2008)

>< i made this one:


----------



## Blockade (Mar 23, 2008)

chocy said:


> I will give this one a try. In the meantime, I made this just a couple of minutes ago.


Cool gif dude


----------



## chocy (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol I am a girl. I don't know how to make borders.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention to please credit me if you are going to use my gifs. And of course reps are welcome as well. Here's another gif...


----------



## aedai (Mar 23, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> >< i made this one:



may i use this in my sig!?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 23, 2008)

They're awesome *Link*.


----------



## ~ND~ (Mar 23, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> Time for some new Gif's with help of ~ND~ 's suggestion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nice  glad it worked out


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 23, 2008)

Can someone tell me how can i make my gifs faster? when i make them, they are very slow /:


----------



## chocy (Mar 23, 2008)

Tsahi said:


> Can someone tell me how can i make my gifs faster? when i make them, they are very slow /:


You can alter the time between each frame. You can check out Kira Yamato's gif tutorial in the Art 101 section.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 23, 2008)

aedai said:


> may i use this in my sig!?


sure! XD that would be a honor


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 23, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I forgot to mention to please credit me if you are going to use my gifs. And of course reps are welcome as well. Here's another gif...




Awesome gifs


----------



## hassrules (Mar 23, 2008)

The Sakura x Naruto one is the best I've ever seen.

LOL !


----------



## Hatake Kakashi23451 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can some one please make me one from episode 3

Of Kakashis Omoto Renge


----------



## Miranger (Mar 23, 2008)

I want to make one of Kakashis sharingan when hes fighting deidara


----------



## Chouji 15 (Mar 23, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> here you go, had to lower quality to gain avatar size.




Thank you! 

+reps


----------



## clemy (Mar 23, 2008)

can someone pretty please make a sai gif  at this point i'd be contempt with anything well maybe not with  sakura strangling him lol .
would be nice   one with him stopping sasuke killin' naruto; like from when he rushes and then his hand catches sasuke's really slow and then the whole view... if not, anything will do


----------



## chocy (Mar 23, 2008)

clemy said:


> can someone pretty please make a sai gif  at this point i'd be contempt with anything well maybe not with  sakura strangling him lol .
> would be nice   one with him stopping sasuke killin' naruto; like from when he rushes and then his hand catches sasuke's really slow and then the whole view... if not, anything will do


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 23, 2008)

I love stealing your shit


----------



## Cianca (Mar 24, 2008)

Ehy Link, can you make the same with subs???


----------



## chocy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _From Accel 2_


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 24, 2008)

Amazing Link!


----------



## clemy (Mar 24, 2008)

thx that's almost what i wanned


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 24, 2008)

GREAT GIFS!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 24, 2008)

Can someone please put up a gif of Sasuke that got mad at Sai for ruining his sleep and BOOOM?

Thought it was quite classic moment!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2008)

chocy said:


> You can alter the time between each frame. You can check out Kira Yamato's gif tutorial in the Art 101 section.


The page isn't working - What the heck?. So please tell me how to alter the time between each frame.


----------



## chocy (Mar 24, 2008)

The tutorial is here Tsahi:
Envy FC


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

I f*cking love this one.


----------



## itoikenza (Mar 25, 2008)

*Link83* please upload this gif without the static just after the first image!!!


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> >< i made this one:



I love this one


----------



## Kamina (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome Gifs!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 27, 2008)

~ Feel free to use anything (quality isnt best because of Max KB size)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar 1: 
Avatar 2: 
Better Quality 1:

Better Quality 2:


----------



## chocy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kawaii young Sasori & smexy Dei_


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

^Awesome. =D



chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kawaii young Sasori & smexy Dei_



Love them, Sasori. <3
& Indeed, smexy Dei.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 27, 2008)

Sasori is so cute!


----------



## Kamina (Mar 27, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kawaii young Sasori & smexy Dei_



Cute little Sasori.


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 27, 2008)

If someone would do me an avy of 12:40-12:44 from Episode 49, I would appreciate it. Reps, of course.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 27, 2008)

I want a GIF from ep 42. 
2:13min to 2:15min

Thanks and rep to the one who makes it for me.


----------



## chocy (Mar 27, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> If someone would do me an avy of 12:40-12:44 from Episode 49, I would appreciate it. Reps, of course.





Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I want a GIF from ep 42.
> 2:13min to 2:15min
> 
> Thanks and rep to the one who makes it for me.


I can do it if you guys give me a link to the videos on youtube or something.


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 28, 2008)

chocy said:


> I can do it if you guys give me a link to the videos on youtube or something.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5ebQOtURJw[/YOUTUBE]


It's 4:42-4:46 in that clip. Much appreciation.


----------



## chocy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Silvermyst_ 




Sorry if you find it rather choppy I had to cut off a lot of frames to make it <100KB.


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 28, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Silvermyst_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw it's lovely.

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2008)

Patient Love: NaruHina Song

1:18min to 1:20min


----------



## chocy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Luiz *do you want it as an avatar or just as a normal gif?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2008)

A normal gif.


----------



## chocy (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice job, I like!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome latest gifs!


----------



## Berry (Mar 29, 2008)

If someone could do me a gif of konohamaru doing a sexy no justu!...That would be amazing!...with a black border or of Itachi punching sasuke in the stomach!

I give reps and I will thank you everytime I visit this site!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone have a gif of Team Gai in episode 18, doing the hands in thing. I just want the part starting from when Gai starts shouting "Fight!" I tried searching through the thread, but there are so many pages.


----------



## chocy (Mar 31, 2008)

*@alpha-flash and Blooming Cosmo*
I can make the gif for you guys if you provide me with the link to the vid on youtube (or any other vid hosting site) and tell me the exact scene (i.e. what time to what time). Oh and let me know the size (i.e. ava, sig, or normal gif), and whether you want any additional stuff like a border.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 31, 2008)

Would this link work? 


The time countsdown, so the scene I want starts at 0:22 and ends at 0:13. Thank you in advance!


----------



## chocy (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol this scene, do you want the subtitles in? Because if you don't I can go search for the raw.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 31, 2008)

lulz It makes me laugh everytime, thats why I must have it. If you could find a raw, that would be great. If you can't, then I'll take the subtitles.


----------



## chocy (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah I managed to find the raw and am downloading it now ^^. Do you want it in any particular size?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 31, 2008)

Sig size (250x150 I guess), no boarders please. pek


----------



## chocy (Apr 1, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 1, 2008)

nothing to steal


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2008)

lol that's pretty good Chocy


----------



## Berry (Apr 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> *@alpha-flash and Blooming Cosmo*
> I can make the gif for you guys if you provide me with the link to the vid on youtube (or any other vid hosting site) and tell me the exact scene (i.e. what time to what time). Oh and let me know the size (i.e. ava, sig, or normal gif), and whether you want any additional stuff like a border.



*Hey there!*
I found a pretty much perfect video for a gif!Its from youtube, sorry if that gives you a lot of trouble

SOI 

Its for my avatar you see and I think it has to a certain size and time right? I would love a black or white border that would be fantastic

If you could get rid of the subtitles!amazing 

Cheers chocy​


----------



## chocy (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay I can make it for you now. For you the size would be 125 x 125, and it has to be 100kb or less. So that means the scene cannot be too long, try to keep it < 3 seconds? Let me know the exact time so I can know which scene it is.

*Edit*
Lol I have just watched the vid and yes it is less than 3 seconds so that's good. You also wanted one on Konohamaru right?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Apr 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> Here ya go



 Thank you! Haha, completely awesome.


----------



## Berry (Apr 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> Okay I can make it for you now. For you the size would be 125 x 125, and it has to be 100kb or less. So that means the scene cannot be too long, try to keep it < 3 seconds? Let me know the exact time so I can know which scene it is.
> 
> *Edit*
> Lol I have just watched the vid and yes it is less than 3 seconds so that's good. You also wanted one on Konohamaru right?



Heres the you tube link again?

SOI

2>5 in time or whatever you think would look best! black or white border Thank you, yeah that size is fine, would that be the same size as my anko avatar gif

Cheers! don't worry about konohamaru one!​


----------



## chocy (Apr 1, 2008)

Glad that you like the gif Blooming Cosmo.

Sorry I had to lower the quality quite a lot to make it less than 100KB. Or do you want me to cut off several frames and up the quality a little?


----------



## Berry (Apr 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> Glad that you like the gif Blooming Cosmo.
> 
> Sorry I had to lower the quality quite a lot to make it less than 100KB. Or do you want me to cut off several frames and up the quality a little?



Cheers!! looks great! would the quality change that much? Hate to be a bother?
does the quality change because its a youtube video,if so in the future I will find a raw to help 
​


----------



## chocy (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh it's not because it's a youtube vid, it's because of the size limit for avatars. 100KB is really little for gifs, so I either have to remove loads of frames, or lower the quality of the gif (i.e. less colours). I can edit the gif for you, I still have the PS file so that's not a prob. But I would have to remove certain scenes in the gif. Just let me know.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> Glad that you like the gif Blooming Cosmo.
> 
> Sorry I had to lower the quality quite a lot to make it less than 100KB. Or do you want me to cut off several frames and up the quality a little?



Awesome.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2008)

o.o

Awesome gifs...


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 1, 2008)

How do you get GIFs from the anime?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2008)

You use Adobe Image Ready I think...import the episode...and cut it?


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 1, 2008)

There are many different ways. I do not use any Adobe.

I'm waiting for next episode for new gif's. This episode is kinda "squeezed" out.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 1, 2008)

True, I can't really get anymore gif ideas from the episode. I'm also not the type of person to take requests. So, it'll be a long wait until I make some gifs.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 1, 2008)

i usually do the Gif's i like and requests after that, but my gif's aren't so good like yours .


----------



## Kuki (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome works guys.


----------



## chocy (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol I am the other way round I usually wait for people to request for a scene before making any gifs, unless the anime has some Akatsuki action, especially Deidara and Tobi action.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> Here ya go



Another great gif.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 1, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I forgot to mention to please credit me if you are going to use my gifs. And of course reps are welcome as well. Here's another gif...




Awesome gif X3 *reps* I live in Texas too


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 2, 2008)

Hubris said:


> Another great gif.



I didn't see that gif, agreed great gif, hehe Gai.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 2, 2008)

Source

0:26 to 0:30.  Avatar size.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice gifs!!


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> 0:26 to 0:30.  Avatar size.



Please rehost and rep. Also can you please rehost the one in your sig? Heh, and you really consider applying for senior membership, bigger ava filesize among many other benefits.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

chocy said:


> Please rehost and rep. Also can you please rehost the one in your sig? Heh, and you really consider applying for senior membership, bigger ava filesize among many other benefits.



Cool!


----------



## Catterix (Apr 3, 2008)

I find this funny, especially given that fillers are on their way now.



*Behold the epicness!!*


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 3, 2008)

The epicness of the Poke Jutsu. 

By the way, I love the .gif's guys, but I can't use any of them considering that most people require for you to re-host them, and Photobucket wont let me upload anything over 50kb, it just freezes during the upload if I do.


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _from the latest intro_ 













Rehost if you want to use them.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome gifs!!!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow Chocy, you made those pretty fast. 

What is the speed of your internet connection? Do you have any problem with uploading images/animations on to Photobucket at all?

EDIT: Rep isn't working.
Moddddssss! 

EDIT2: It just work when I test-repped MasterChick, but it's not working for Chocy.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 3, 2008)

I was repping chocy for you...but it didn't work for me too....


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

Lightning Strike said:


> Wow Chocy, you made those pretty fast.
> 
> What is the speed of your internet connection? Do you have any problem with uploading images/animations on to Photobucket at all?
> 
> ...


My internet speed is 100mbps. Maybe you can try another image hosting site like imageshack? Photobucket's filesize limit for images is 1MB (but sometimes I manage to upload stuff bigger than that ) It's really strange why you can't upload stuff more than 50KB, coz 50KB is really small. Hmm, give imageshack a try, or any other image hosting sites.





MasterChick said:


> I was repping chocy for you...but it didn't work for me too....


Lol you guys don't have to rep me if it's troublesome.

*@Lightning Strike*
Lol it worked. Thanks!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 3, 2008)

chocy said:


> My internet speed is 100mbps. Maybe you can try another image hosting site like imageshack? Photobucket's filesize limit for images is 1MB (but sometimes I manage to upload stuff bigger than that ) It's really strange why you can't upload stuff more than 50KB, coz 50KB is really small. Hmm, give imageshack a try, or any other image hosting sites.Lol you guys don't have to rep me if it's troublesome.



100mbps! :amazed Mine is only 512kbps... 
Your internet is 200 times faster than mine... 

Ok, I'll give Imageshack a shot, I don't know any other image hosting sites, so hopefully it works. 

EDIT: Yay, I'm glad it did.

I couldn't re-host it on Photobucket, and when I tried on ImageShack, I repeatedly got this message.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 3, 2008)

Opening gifs look great chocy. GJ.


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

*@Lightning Strike*
Sorry I really don't know how to help you on this one, I honestly don't know much about computing and stuff  <= arts student here.

Thank you *Hubris*, I am making some more now.

*Spoiler*: _new opening_


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome Gif's *Chocy*! <3


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 3, 2008)

chocy said:


> *@Lightning Strike*
> Sorry I really don't know how to help you on this one, I honestly don't know much about computing and stuff  <= arts student here.
> 
> Thank you *Hubris*, I am making some more now.



It's ok, I guess it just means that I can't use the gifs that you make, only admire them.  I must find out the issue of the kenundrum immediately! 

EDIT: I got it to work!!! :WOW
I had to upload through a web URL instead of directly uploading it from my hard drive.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow chocy, thanks a bundle.

+reps for you, even if mine don't count for much.

EDIT: Also, huge request here, but is it possible for I6 and I7 to be made in 100x100?


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful gifs!

Request! I know it's a little early, but would someone like to make a gif of Sasuke and the sword - 2:46 thru 2:53, please?  (Not sure if it's necessary, but maybe there'll be a better quality stream or download soon.)


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 3, 2008)

I also tried to rep Chocy, and i also failed


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 3, 2008)

Im taking the asuma one xD
reps for chocy :]


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

Sriram said:


> Wow chocy, thanks a bundle.
> 
> +reps for you, even if mine don't count for much.
> 
> EDIT: Also, huge request here, but is it possible for I6 and I7 to be made in 100x100?


I can crop them to 100 x 100, but the sides will be cropped off so like for I7 Ino and Chouji may be cropped off. Are you alright with that?





ninjaneko said:


> Beautiful gifs!
> 
> Request! I know it's a little early, but would someone like to make a gif of Sasuke and the sword - 2:46 thru 2:53, please?  (Not sure if it's necessary, but maybe there'll be a better quality stream or download soon.)


Heh I will do it tomorrow alright?


----------



## alexs2602 (Apr 3, 2008)

Morati said:


> Here's a couple of mine
> 
> Normal:
> 
> ...



Nice job!!! Can i use these?


----------



## Heihachi (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome gifs!

Anyway I could get one of 00:41 - 00:45 of the new opening in avatar form? I'd be in debted to whoever does for life. <3


----------



## teh Panda (Apr 3, 2008)

ANYMORE GAME GIFS?

if possible could some1 make a gif with gaara from any of the newer games?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 3, 2008)

Could you please add a second opening scene where camera work slowly changed to Akatsuki group and lastly Dedira showing his freak hand? Owe you positive rep if granted

There is much better scene then new third opening.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's my first gif, for now. I'll most likely post some more later...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 3, 2008)

So VBulletin is crapping out on me and I can't see to rep you for these awesome gifs, chocy. Please feel free to remind me so that I can try again later.


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

Heihachi said:


> Awesome gifs!
> 
> Anyway I could get one of 00:41 - 00:45 of the new opening in avatar form? I'd be in debted to whoever does for life. <3


I have extracted out the frames and it's going to be rather difficult to make it into an avatar coz the scene is rather long. The gif will look very choppy. Do you want it made into a sig instead?





teh Panda said:


> ANYMORE GAME GIFS?
> 
> if possible could some1 make a gif with gaara from any of the newer games?


I have the videos of Accel 2 with me, do you want his ougi from that game?


Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Could you please add a second opening scene where camera work slowly changed to Akatsuki group and lastly Dedira showing his freak hand? Owe you positive rep if granted
> 
> There is much better scene then new third opening.


Isn't that from the first opening? The Hero come back one?


----------



## Heihachi (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I'd like both now that I think about it, but I don't want to put too much strain on you. Which ever is easier.

Would 150x150 be choppy?


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 3, 2008)

Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 3, 2008)

chocy said:


> I have the videos of Accel 2 with me, do you want his ougi from that game?



Could I have one?

The tag team Kisame and Itachi one. If you can't find that one, Just an Itachi one with Tsukuyomi would do fine.

This is only if you have free time though ok? I mean it


----------



## chocy (Apr 3, 2008)

Heihachi said:


> Well, I'd like both now that I think about it, but I don't want to put too much strain on you. Which ever is easier.
> Would 150x150 be choppy?


Oh it's more on the filesize, coz for you the filesize for avatars in 100kb. 100kb for me would be a maximum of 20 frames, and the scene that you want has 122 frames. So yeah it will look very choppy unless I cut the scene a little. You can PM me or post in my gif shop if you got any queries on the avatar, I will work on it after my evening class tonight.





Koro said:


> Could I have one?
> 
> The tag team Kisame and Itachi one. If you can't find that one, Just an Itachi one with Tsukuyomi would do fine.
> 
> This is only if you have free time though ok? I mean it


Oh I have done this one before, but the size is really small. Let me know if you want a bigger one. Heh, pm me or post in my shop alright? I am worried about clogging this thread with too many posts.


----------



## Heihachi (Apr 3, 2008)

You could try cutting it down a bit, I'd really just need to see how it looks first. Damn good animation!

Thanks for going through the trouble.


----------



## Temp_Position (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw the raw for 54. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would love to see a gif of about 14min down where sakura went crazy. Hilarious and scary! poor naruto and sai


----------



## Aeon (Apr 4, 2008)

Temp_position:Insane said:


> I saw the raw for 54.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You caught me at a good time. I have filled your request.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 4, 2008)

May I use this? If not I'll take it out of my sig.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 4, 2008)

Lightning Strike said:


> May I use this? If not I'll take it out of my sig.



Don't worry. Any gifs I post here are for the purpose of being used by anyone who wants them. Thanks for crediting me, by the way. Some people tend to forget to do that.


----------



## chocy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Heihachi_ 





Sorry about the quality for this one, I had a hard time squeezing it to <100kb.




*Spoiler*: _Episode 53_ 







I will make a couple more tonight. Not much time now.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't rep Link83 either...


----------



## rushi_chan (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow awesome gifs chocy and Link83!! Wow this episode must be awesome because you guys made wonderful GIFs out of them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



See I thought it was only me having the problem of trying to rep this guys, thank goodness I am not the only one. I can't +rep,  When it comes available I won't forget to rep you guys.


----------



## chocy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _7 more gifs from episode 53_ 






Smaller because the crappy quality made me cringe.


Because Kakashi looks kinda kawaii when he smiles.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 4, 2008)

Owwww many gifs for episode 53 and 54  so awsome gifs!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 4, 2008)

Great gifs peepz!


----------



## chocy (Apr 4, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Could you please add a second opening scene where camera work slowly changed to Akatsuki group and lastly Dedira showing his freak hand? Owe you positive rep if granted
> 
> There is much better scene then new third opening.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't be near Tsunade when she's pissed:

​

Sasuke Chidori:

​

Naruto sad:

​

Sasuke sword:

​


----------



## Dark Saint (Apr 4, 2008)

43:12 - 43:25 

Please maybe one with just Sasuke or both is fine too. The new ending where it shows an orange Naruto opening his eyes while a blue Sasuke is closing his.


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 4, 2008)

I made two Sasuke ones from ep. 53 (I was just trying out some color filters) 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of ep 54's ending with Sasuke has his eyes open then closes them while lowering his head


----------



## Snow (Apr 5, 2008)

If someone could make a sig out of the OP where Naruto is falling and starts doing hand seals it would be much appreciated and rewarded


----------



## chocy (Apr 5, 2008)

Snow said:


> If someone could make a sig out of the OP where Naruto is falling and starts doing hand seals it would be much appreciated and rewarded


I have made a gif on that it's on the previous page.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a request.  Could someone make a gif of Sasuke telling Oro to "Beat It"?  I just thought it was too epic to ignore.  I would give credit and rep, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 5, 2008)

LayZ said:


> I have a request.  Could someone make a gif of Sasuke telling Oro to "Beat It"?  I just thought it was too epic to ignore.  I would give credit and rep, it would be greatly appreciated.



Something like this?


----------



## Up against the wall (Apr 5, 2008)

i liked those where sakura beat the crap outta naruto


----------



## Temp_Position (Apr 5, 2008)

Up against the wall said:


> i liked those where sakura beat the crap outta naruto



Me too!

Hey, link83. I love your gif! could I use one for my sig?


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2008)

della said:


> Something like this?



Yeah its perfect, thanks a lot!


----------



## Aeon (Apr 5, 2008)

Temp_position:Insane said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hey, link83. I love your gif! could I use one for my sig?



Go ahead and use what you like but remember to credit me.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm baaaack.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, I just realized that all my GIFs involve Sakura in some way.
Man, I'm such a tard. 
Here are some avatars as well. <3


----------



## Louchan (Apr 5, 2008)

_(One size only for the last one, sorry about that.)_


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome gifs Louchan!!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 5, 2008)

faskgjas Louchan ILU XD So much beautifulness, I must steal.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 5, 2008)

Aww, thank you. <3
They are pretty random though, I just grabbed whatever scene I liked.
I have a hard time making GIFs involving characters I don't really care about, hence all the Sakura.
I *do* take requests though.  _(hint hint)_


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Wow, I just realized that all my GIFs involve Sakura in some way.
> Man, I'm such a tard.



We understand.  How can anyone not love Sakura?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 5, 2008)

@Louchan: Oh, of course. I mean, Sakura IS absolute LOVE

@LayZ: Yep. 

@Louchan again: Oh, and I said 46 in NS, but I meant 45 

Could you make some avatars or maybe a sig with the part where Naruto grabs Sakura's hand and tells her "it's okay"? pek


----------



## kidloco (Apr 5, 2008)

sakura rules <3

love the gifs


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing Sasu sword gif Link!


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Apr 5, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I'm baaaack.




I love the Sakura gifs 

beautiful


----------



## ADA 2 (Apr 6, 2008)

aww got to love all the gifs here

anyone got any of the new opening at all T_T


----------



## chocy (Apr 6, 2008)

*@ADA 2*
Yeah there are a couple on the new opening, they are about 2 pages back.


----------



## Billie (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## rushi_chan (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, Louchan! Omg, love the Sakura GIFs! Those are totally awesome! You are talented as well. 

And of course Link83, chocy, della, blackssk...you guys make wonderful GIFs! You guys have talent, I wish I could get that talent. XD 

Whenever I can, I will +rep all of you.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright, here are the NaruSaku GIFs based on episode 45 I promised for Isuzu.
I hope you like them, all of you. <3


----------



## Louchan (Apr 13, 2008)

Aaaand the avatars.
I hope they aren't too big in file size for the non-senior members.
If they are, sorry. </3


----------



## Teleq (Apr 16, 2008)

There's probably already been some made of this scene but here.



And sig.


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 16, 2008)

Could someone please make me one?
I was hoping for the part in the battle between Deidara and Gaara when Deidara goes flying toward his huge sand... thing... and then at the last minute jumps on an owl and flys away. Please.


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2008)

Teleq said:


> There's probably already been some made of this scene but here.
> 
> 
> 
> And sig.



 aah, poor Naruto


----------



## Louchan (Apr 17, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> Could someone please make me one?
> I was hoping for the part in the battle between Deidara and Gaara when Deidara goes flying toward his huge sand... thing... and then at the last minute jumps on an owl and flys away. Please.



I'll make it for you as soon as I get home from school.
Do you want it in any specific size or border color?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 17, 2008)

So many new Gifs. 

*Zarigani, della, Link83, Louchan, blackssk & Teleq*

You guys did a awesome job!
I love every single one of them. 

(+ It's obvious Sakura likes Naruto. )


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 17, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I'll make it for you as soon as I get home from school.
> Do you want it in any specific size or border color?



Not really. Avatar or signature size will do, although I'd prefer signature size. Just don't make it senior member avatar size. As for border color I suppose red would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 17, 2008)

can any1 make shippuuden movie 2 bonds 2nd trailer gifs please ? ^^


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 17, 2008)

AWESOME GIFS!!!!


----------



## Louchan (Apr 18, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> Not really. Avatar or signature size will do, although I'd prefer signature size. Just don't make it senior member avatar size. As for border color I suppose red would be nice. Thanks.



For some reason the RAW episodes I have refuse to work in VirtualDub or VirtualDubMOD so I'm going to have to get some new ones.
Sorry, it might take some time but I'll get to unless anyone else does it before me. </3


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 18, 2008)

I made two simple ones from the new eppy 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 18, 2008)

della said:


> I made two simple ones from the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I knew it was just a matter of time before someone made Naruto scratching his arse into a gif!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 18, 2008)

della said:


> I made two simple ones from the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



WHERE IS YOUR MAIN CHARACTER NOW?


----------



## Khyle (Apr 18, 2008)

della said:


> I made two simple ones from the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Awesome  +reps


----------



## ADA 2 (Apr 18, 2008)

those two new gifs are just pure 100% win in my eyes hehe


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2008)

the scene where he swings the rasengan between his legs was so funny... in a lame way.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## MasterChick (Apr 18, 2008)

della said:


> I made two simple ones from the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


YES!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reps guys, here are two more 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm, I wasn't sure if to share this one since I wanted it all for myself but even if I were to place it in my sig, someone could still use it. So what the hell, here it is...


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Hmm, I wasn't sure if to share this one since I wanted it all for myself but even if I were to place it in my sig, someone could still use it. So what the hell, here it is...



Ish there anyone that can make one of just Naruto in this scene? Siggy size, btw xD


----------



## Aeon (Apr 18, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> Ish there anyone that can make one of just Naruto in this scene? Siggy size, btw xD



Do you like the size of mine? If you do, I'll just delete the Sasuke parts, otherwise you're out of luck with me.


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2008)

della said:


> Thanks for the reps guys, here are two more
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



:amazed That Raikiri gif is amazing


----------



## Lethe (Apr 19, 2008)

They all look so good, I just love looking at this stuff


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 19, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Hmm, I wasn't sure if to share this one since I wanted it all for myself but even if I were to place it in my sig, someone could still use it. So what the hell, here it is...



Thank you so much dude ^^ n1


----------



## chrisp (Apr 19, 2008)

Where's Louchan with the great gifs?!


----------



## Aeon (Apr 19, 2008)

A couple of avatars...


----------



## lacey (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually did like the size of yours. Can I snag that Naruto Rasengan gif please? xD


----------



## Aeon (Apr 19, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> I actually did like the size of yours. Can I snag that Naruto Rasengan gif please? xD



Sure, I went ahead and modified it even though you hadn't answered yet. Go ahead and use it as you like but make sure to credit me and if you're feeling especially generous, a rep would be nice.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 20, 2008)

Well here is my avatar of naruto ultimate ninja storm for ps3/ If you guys like it ill make more.


----------



## prince_of_stealth (Apr 20, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Well here is my avatar of naruto ultimate ninja storm for ps3/ If you guys like it ill make more.



Yeah please! it's great!!!! could you make one ( _Curry_) 1:06 - 1:07? with rock lee? and 0ne 1:01 - 1:03? with neji using kaiten?

please?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice gifs out there.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 20, 2008)

can anyone make a Gif of Sasuke hitting Kakashi with the falcon drop.

"Pink" and "Science Show"


----------



## Khyle (Apr 20, 2008)

A shitty gif:


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 20, 2008)

^Lol love that one, love how fast
his expression changes. 

Great new Gifs, people!

Esp. yours *Link83*.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2008)

@prince saiyan

ill try cant promise since im new to this. But in the mean while here's some other thats has been done.


----------



## chocy (Apr 21, 2008)

My gosh Sasuke's head is between Kakashi's thighs in the second gif.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 21, 2008)

chocy said:


> My gosh Sasuke's head is between Kakashi's thighs in the second gif.



chocy your mind has been corrupted.  I hope it wasn't because of me. 



Anyway, I hadn't visited this topic in a while, probably because Deidara hasn't been in the anime for a while now so I don't expect to see new gifs of him. XD

The gifs in here are looking good though as usual.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 21, 2008)

why hasnt any one made a gif of naruto and kakashi playing rock paper scissors


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2008)

*LINK83* what program are you using to make your avatars ? Plz tell.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why hasn't noone made a gif of Sasuke looking on with his Sharingan as that explosion makes its way towards him.

Rocky and Survivor. Still awesome.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 21, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> *LINK83* what program are you using to make your avatars ? Plz tell.



I use Adobe ImageReady to make all my gifs.


----------



## Katsuragi (Apr 21, 2008)

cool GIFS guys


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 21, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Why hasn't noone made a gif of Sasuke looking on with his Sharingan as that explosion makes its way towards him.
> 
> Link removed


Help please


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Apr 22, 2008)

della said:


> I made two simple ones from the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Naruto rupping his ass


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of naruto getting up right after sakura screamed at him. it's 1:03-1:05


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 22, 2008)

Can some one make me a gif of Ino's ougi preferably one including the scene where she 

is suspended in the air with the moonlight or her posing in front of the explosion.

here's


----------



## Khyle (Apr 22, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can someone make a gif of naruto getting up right after sakura screamed at him. it's 1:03-1:05





There you have it. If you want me to change something, just say it, cos it's the first one I've ever made


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

It doesnt move when i put it as my avatar.


----------



## BlueFox! (Apr 22, 2008)

You just have to go to this
Could somebody make me a sig and avy PLEASE!
Avy:00:30-00:32
Sig:00:20-00:25
Rep indeed given


----------



## lacey (Apr 22, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> It doesnt move when i put it as my avatar.



Because it's too big. It has to be 125x125, or 150x150 (But that's only when you're a Senior member xD). Since what he made isn't small enough, it'll have to go in your sig.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

oh that's what i thought, good to know thanks, oh well


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can someone make a gif of naruto getting up right after sakura screamed at him. it's 1:03-1:05



Here's my attempt, since you happen to like my gifs.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

It seems a little too fast but it's okay and I do like yours a lot thanks. If you make a slower one much appreciated and if not it's alright.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> It seems a little too fast but it's okay and I do like yours a lot thanks. If you make a slower one much appreciated and if not it's alright.



I sped up the beginning on purpose but I went ahead and slowed it down.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome Thanks.


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 23, 2008)

Will someone be able to make me a gif of Ino's ougi?


----------



## hazzardo (Apr 23, 2008)

Like it or not, here i come


----------



## Catterix (Apr 23, 2008)

^ Nice gif. But really, really random lol.


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 23, 2008)

<<<< will rep whore for Ino ougi. GARUNTEE!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Here's my attempt, since you happen to like my gifs.



 Lovin' it.



hazzardo said:


> Like it or not, here i come



Awesome, I loved that part!


----------



## Deidera-sama (Apr 24, 2008)

*Naruto Movie 4*

First Time Temari is fighting in shippuuden^^ :


other movie 4 stuff :


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 24, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> First Time Temari is fighting in shippuuden^^ :



Can you make me a gif of Ino's ougi? from I think Narutimate 2 where 

she was a teen and she did her speacial in the air in the moonlight? 

and greart gif of Tema-san.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Gif!!!


----------



## Deidera-sama (Apr 24, 2008)

*Ino Ougi*

Here it is :


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 24, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> Here it is :



Can you make a gif of Sasuke looking on with his Sharingan as that explosion makes its way towards him please?

Link removed


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> First Time Temari is fighting in shippuuden^^ :


Where's that from?  The Fourth movie?


----------



## Katsuragi (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool all of these are really awesome 
Eventually I might request.. If I get enough posts, or does posts not matter? I thought I read somewhere on this thread where you had to have 250 Posts to request..


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 25, 2008)

From the new eppy 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deidera-sama (Apr 25, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Can you make a gif of Sasuke looking on with his Sharingan as that explosion makes its way towards him please?
> 
> Link



Do you mean this ?


----------



## Katsuragi (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool gifs
Hey, can I request regardless of my posts?
Link
Can I request the ougi of Tenten from 00:00 to 00:15?
I'll rep anyone who does this request


----------



## Kamina (Apr 25, 2008)

della said:


> From the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



May i use this?


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 25, 2008)

della said:


> From the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes i too would like too use this 
= D


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 25, 2008)

Kamina said:


> May i use this?





jdbzkh said:


> Yes i too would like too use this
> = D



Sure, go ahead


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 25, 2008)

May I use the Chibi Asuma Ava!?!?!? Pwease!!!


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 25, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> May I use the Chibi Asuma Ava!?!?!? Pwease!!!



Yes! 

It makes me happy when peeps use my gifs


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank You!!! 
I'll use it when I find an awesome Asuma picture!!


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> Do you mean this ?



No from the Shippuden movie 2 trailer.

Hot n Cold


----------



## Deidera-sama (Apr 25, 2008)

*Requests*

Here are all the requests^^:

Sasuke


Tenten


----------



## Even (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, lot's of great gifs in here


----------



## lacey (Apr 25, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Where's that from?  The Fourth movie?



Yep, that'd be the fourth movie xD


----------



## Katsuragi (Apr 25, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


>


Those are awesome thanks!


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Could someone create me a Sig Request from the Naruto Shippuuden Movie
That would be really really nice
Thanks in advance.

Time: 1:08:15 to 1:08:18


----------



## prince_of_stealth (Apr 26, 2008)

hey could some one make a gif from the shippunden movie time: 45:33 - 45:48? you know where lee does omote renge on that doton guy...

thanks in advance!


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 26, 2008)

Does Shikamaru do anything significant in the 4th movie?


----------



## lacey (Apr 26, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Does Shikamaru do anything significant in the 4th movie?




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Not really. He just shows up at the very end, and uses on of his Kage jutsus, and says at least one line after that in the very end of the movie. It's nothing major really >.>; Oh, and you also see him very briefly in the beginning running with Ino and Chouji. But that's pretty much it for him.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Your all spoiling the movie for those who haven't seen it yet


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2008)

ya Gifs for the movie are probably gonna have to wait till Subs.


----------



## lacey (Apr 26, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Your all spoiling the movie for those who haven't seen it yet



He asked, I answered. I'll spoiler it all to be safe.


----------



## Crus (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay,so,can somebody make Shippuuden Team 10 gifs with Asuma if that's not problem,coz i can't find any of them here ;<?? Please ? :x


----------



## blueava21 (Apr 27, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> Do you mean this ?



May I please use this gif?


----------



## BlueFox! (Apr 27, 2008)

BlueFox! said:


> Stock.
> Could somebody make me a sig and avy PLEASE!
> Avy:00:30-00:32
> Sig:00:20-00:25
> Rep indeed given



 ignored?,much


----------



## SENTINEL (Apr 27, 2008)

Bluefox, I got you. 



>


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If its not to much to ask can some one make a sig of Naruto in the forth movie when his hair is all wet and silky!


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 28, 2008)

Sango-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If its not to much to ask can some one make a sig of Naruto in the forth movie when his hair is all wet and silky!




Link removed

178*100 at about 500k

Heh its my first attempt at a decent movie to GIF conversion. 

PS please do not link directly to my image, I may delete them or replace it with something nasty like the image from goatse!!!

I have just about all of DB's releases (and many other animes) and I could make a GIF or 2 if I feel like it.  Ask kindly and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Deidera-sama (Apr 28, 2008)

blueava21 said:


> May I please use this gif?



yes you can use it


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 28, 2008)

prince_of_stealth said:


> hey could some one make a gif from the shippunden movie time: 45:33 - 45:48? you know where lee does omote renge on that doton guy...
> 
> thanks in advance!



Here, anyone's free to use -



Larger version (bigger filesize) - 



Link removed


----------



## blueava21 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new Sasuke avy a Naruto one will do as well of course


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2008)

Because he's worth it 

I'd sig it if it had a border ^___^


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2008)

Crus said:


> Okay,so,can somebody make Shippuuden Team 10 gifs with Asuma if that's not problem,coz i can't find any of them here ;<?? Please ? :x



I second this. :3  The world needs more sexy Asuma gifs.


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Because he's worth it
> 
> I'd sig it if it had a border ^___^



First time doing a border, how can i improve?


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2008)

Naruto should be doing shampoo commercials in Konoha


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 28, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> Here it is :




Thank you SO MUCH!!!! ^_^


----------



## lacey (Apr 28, 2008)

Wilykat said:


> Link removed
> 
> 178*100 at about 500k
> 
> ...



Can you add the part where he takes his headband off and is running his hands through his hair just before this part? xD;


----------



## teh Panda (Apr 28, 2008)

chocy said:


> I have the videos of Accel 2 with me, do you want his ougi from that game?



4 shure for sure...
sry bout the lag

would definately be appreciated 

...no more anime to make gaara gifs :/


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

All in avatar size:

Link removed

1:11 to 1:14. Please edit the gif,i only want Naruto to be on it.


Link removed

1:20 to 1:22


----------



## Sango-chan (May 1, 2008)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## prince_of_stealth (May 2, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Here, anyone's free to use -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow thanks,  may I use it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 2, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> First time doing a border, how can i improve?



No how, that's great :3


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 2, 2008)

della said:


> From the new eppy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love these. 
All those Gifs from
the movie & I have
to wait 5/6 days to
watch it. X3


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> First time doing a border, how can i improve?



Aiii. gif is awesome beside border.


----------



## BlueFox! (May 2, 2008)

Soul said:


> Bluefox, I got you.



Aww man thanks man!
EDIT:It passes the forum limit of size D: (Avatar Btw)


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (May 3, 2008)

Could someone make me one?

Naruto x Sakura [Dead on Arrival]

00:21-00:36
I know it's a bit long... 
Non-senior member avatar size please. If you want to add a border make it yellow, red or pink, please.


----------



## lone wolf807 (May 3, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> Could someone make me one?
> 
> Clicky
> 
> ...



This isn't a request shop


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (May 3, 2008)

*sigh...*

I understand that. However there have been quite a few requests, and most of them have been made. Also, I requested one a few pages back, and LouChan offered to make it, however she couldn't get her RAW to work.


----------



## Perseverance (May 5, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> Could someone make me one?
> 
> Gaara Turn the page
> 
> ...



Hey, i'm not sure exactly what size it needs to be so non-seniors can use it as avatars. I tried to make it smaller than 125x125, there's nothing anyone can do about the large file size. But this is what i came up with, if theres anything i can do to adjust it to your liking, just pm me or something.



Oh and i can change the border if you want, just trying something new there.


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Hey, i'm not sure exactly what size it needs to be so non-seniors can use it as avatars. I tried to make it smaller than 125x125, there's nothing anyone can do about the large file size. But this is what i came up with, if theres anything i can do to adjust it to your liking, just pm me or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i can change the border if you want, just trying something new there.



The size also has to be 100 kb or less. That gif is over 1,000 kb. There really isn't a way to make it small enough.


----------



## Perseverance (May 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> The size also has to be 100 kb or less. That gif is over 1,000 kb. There really isn't a way to make it small enough.



o... then there really isn't any point in someone requesting an avatar that's a gif which is over 3 or 4 seconds.

Unless Uotipua can pin point where to cut it down, then i guess it can only be used as a signature.


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (May 5, 2008)

It would be fine if you cut the first part off and just have him throwing the birds... Or would that be too long?
Thanks
PS. The border is fine.
EDIT: You could speed it up a bit too.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 6, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Hey, i'm not sure exactly what size it needs to be so non-seniors can use it as avatars. I tried to make it smaller than 125x125, there's nothing anyone can do about the large file size. But this is what i came up with, if theres anything i can do to adjust it to your liking, just pm me or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i can change the border if you want, just trying something new there.



That's awesome.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 6, 2008)

~Love the gifs


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 6, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> First time doing a border, how can i improve?



I love it.


----------



## xGrAffitix (May 6, 2008)

Here I go again making requests. [Never satisfied. I know.  ] Anyways..I'd like a few from the Naruto Shippuuden movie. 

1. Rock Lee releasing the gates.
2. Drunken Rock Lee [after the whole chocolate thing.]
3. Anything Rock Lee [noticing a pattern here?]
4. Neji's Trigram palm thing.. [Never can remember the name of it.]
5. Rock Lee riding on Naruto's back and hitting his head on the log. 

I know I ask for too much..I'd do it myself, but I'm just a rookie so I'm not very good at making animations like apparently a lot of you are. I'd be grateful.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (May 7, 2008)

May I request a Sig size gif with border from where Shion hits on Naruto in the 4th movie?

*Spoiler*: __ 




You know, where she asks him to help her make more miko? And then everyone's responses afterwards if possible please? ♥




Well, regardless, I love the gifs in here and can't wait to get my computer back so I can make my own. (With GIMP layers and Windows Movie Maker probably, unfortunately. )


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2008)

All in avatar size:

Some Like it Hot

1:11 to 1:14. Please edit the gif,i only want Naruto to be on it.


Some Like it Hot

1:20 to 1:22


----------



## Perseverance (May 8, 2008)

Uchiha Min-no-ko said:


> May I request a Sig size gif with border from where Shion hits on Naruto in the 4th movie?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This one was hard to do, cos of how long the clip is, making the file size massive. So i had to make it smaller by "slowing" some parts. This is what i've come up with so far...



If there's anything you want me to do to change it, please let me know.

@Uotipua i'll try and adjust that gif to avatar size the best i can.


----------



## Perseverance (May 8, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> It would be fine if you cut the first part off and just have him throwing the birds... Or would that be too long?
> Thanks
> PS. The border is fine.
> EDIT: You could speed it up a bit too.



Well after much editing and speeding, i've come up with this so far. Which is 2 bytes under the "avatar" compatibility rules. If you want anything changed, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Well after much editing and speeding, i've come up with this so far. Which is 2 bytes under the "avatar" compatibility rules. If you want anything changed, don't hesitate to ask.



Now that's what I call dedication.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 8, 2008)

Could someone give me some attention please? 

I want two gifs,and all in avatar size:

Here

1:11 to 1:14. Please edit the gif,i only want Naruto to be on it.


Here

1:20 to 1:22
__________________


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2008)

I'm not one for taking requests, so sorry I can't help. I'll only take one once in a while.


----------



## Perseverance (May 8, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Now that's what I call dedication.



Thanks Link83. As long as i'm improving, i'm happy to make more of them 



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Could someone give me some attention please?
> 
> I want two gifs,and all in avatar size:
> 
> ...



Here's the first one. I can change it if you like, just let me know how, but keep in mind the filesize, especially if you want to use it as a avatar.



Your second one... is a dead link.

Edit: Awsome gif link VV


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2008)

First gif of the week. Probably more to follow...


----------



## あいか (May 8, 2008)

Link83 said:


> First gif of the week. Probably more to follow...



ahaha, I love that


----------



## MasterChick (May 8, 2008)

Sai...


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (May 8, 2008)

are there any gifs here of the parts if episode 56 (or was it 55?) showing kakashi's head in weird positions and looking retarded when he is talking to naruto about the new training?


----------



## neshru (May 9, 2008)

can anyone make me an animated, avatar size gif of this?


it lasts from 0:20:31.563 to 0:20:33.982 in the [Zero-Raws] Raw.
Otherwise it starts at 0:20:16.047 in the [DB]'s file, but stop when the subtitle appears please.


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2008)

Here's my attempt.


----------



## neshru (May 9, 2008)

nice. Can I use it?


----------



## Pixie (May 9, 2008)

Link83 said:


> First gif of the week. Probably more to follow...





Can I use it? X3


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Here's my attempt.



It looks like it was taken from GTO


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2008)

neshru said:


> nice. Can I use it?



Lol, that's why I made it.



Dizzy Kitten said:


> Can I use it? X3



Go ahead, just make sure to credit me and reps are welcome too of course.


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2008)

More to follow...


----------



## Even (May 9, 2008)

hahaha, great gifs


----------



## Seany (May 9, 2008)

The kissing one..


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2008)

Two more...





*Note - Please make sure to re-host any gifs used. Imageshack isn't being kind to me at the moment.


----------



## gabzilla (May 9, 2008)

Link83 said:


> First gif of the week. Probably more to follow...



Dear God, that's hilarious. Wiill use it in the future, reps for you.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 9, 2008)

Lots of Naruto pek

feel free to use, credit not necessary


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seany (May 9, 2008)

^ Love that dance one XD


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2008)

Two more...


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (May 9, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Well after much editing and speeding, i've come up with this so far. Which is 2 bytes under the "avatar" compatibility rules. If you want anything changed, don't hesitate to ask.



Thanks a ton! It's awesome!
+reps for you! 
EDIT:...That is until I can figure out how to rep you...


----------



## Perseverance (May 9, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> Thanks a ton! It's awesome!
> +reps for you!
> EDIT:...That is until I can figure out how to rep you...



Lol dont worry about the reps 

Glad you like it.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (May 9, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> Thanks a ton! It's awesome!
> +reps for you!
> EDIT:...That is until I can figure out how to rep you...



Yes, rep her....  She deserves reps. It's that scale thing on the bottom of her mini-profile, next to her post. Click that, keep it on "I approve" type in a comment if applicable, and hit enter, or click the button.


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2008)

Where for art thou Naruto?


----------



## NinjaJDW (May 9, 2008)

Can someone make an 80x80 avatar sized gif of Naruto and his Kage Bunshins running... it was just in the latest episode. Thanks in advance...


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 9, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of Sakura getting  scared by the cockroach, slipping and falling on the garbage in Naruto's room and his boxers falling on her face.
Moments like that are priceless


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Where for art thou Naruto?



"Hamlet: Goratio!"
"and ... I forgot my line"


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 9, 2008)

della said:


> Lots of Naruto pek
> 
> feel free to use, credit not necessary
> 
> ...



Ty robiłaś?  Mistrzostwo.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (May 9, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> This one was hard to do, cos of how long the clip is, making the file size massive. So i had to make it smaller by "slowing" some parts. This is what i've come up with so far...
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything you want me to do to change it, please let me know.



AH! ARIGATOU~ It's amazing! ♥♥ And no, I don't mind the speed at all. ♥


----------



## Perseverance (May 9, 2008)

Uchiha Min-no-ko said:


> Yes, rep her....  She deserves reps. It's that scale thing on the bottom of her mini-profile, next to her post. Click that, keep it on "I approve" type in a comment if applicable, and hit enter, or click the button.



Lol i only made that naruto gif because it was requested. Otherwise i am a guy, a handsome one at that 



kidhero1000 said:


> Can someone make a gif of Sakura getting  scared by the cockroach, slipping and falling on the garbage in Naruto's room and his boxers falling on her face.
> Moments like that are priceless



Here you go, sorry about the subs, its' only version I had. Tell me if you need me to adjust anything on it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 9, 2008)

Seems that it goes too fast.


----------



## lacey (May 9, 2008)

della said:


> Lots of Naruto pek
> 
> feel free to use, credit not necessary
> 
> ...



OMG~! Can I use that second to last one as an avatar? Ish so.....=D


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 9, 2008)

Im suprised no one did one where Naruto does that funky looking cartwheel yet. Or when he was doing some midair DBZ punching action yet. Those were some funny ass scenes worth gifing


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 9, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Lol i only made that naruto gif because it was requested. Otherwise i am a guy, a handsome one at that
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, sorry about the subs, its' only version I had. Tell me if you need me to adjust anything on it.


I love it thxs but is there a  way to lower the speed just alittle


----------



## Tony Lou (May 10, 2008)

della said:


> Lots of Naruto pek
> 
> feel free to use, credit not necessary
> 
> ...



My next avatars,i see. 

Could you put it in ava size?


----------



## Supreme Storm (May 10, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Here's my attempt.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA n1n1n11n


----------



## Perseverance (May 10, 2008)

Here's a more slower version -


----------



## NinjaJDW (May 10, 2008)

Can anyone please make one of Naruto and his shadow clones running? Pllleeaaasseeee.... I asked before but it seemed like I was ignored... please?


----------



## YoYo (May 10, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of the bit 9 minutes into episode 58.

Where they're fighting and then Naruto pulls a cringy face n make it so he says "Ugh horrible animation"


(thats what i imagined him saying when i watched the RAW)


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (May 10, 2008)

Uchiha Min-no-ko said:


> Yes, rep her....  She deserves reps. It's that scale thing on the bottom of her mini-profile, next to her post. Click that, keep it on "I approve" type in a comment if applicable, and hit enter, or click the button.



But... Nothing happens when I click it... 
And yes, I am logged on.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 10, 2008)

Onizuka said:


> Ty robiłaś?  Mistrzostwo.



 Dzięki, robię kilka od czasu do czasu, to odprężające 



Blood Rose said:


> OMG~! Can I use that second to last one as an avatar? Ish so.....=D



Yup, my pleasure 



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> My next avatars,i see.
> 
> Could you put it in ava size?



Hmmm, they are ava size, at least for senior members. You should be able to use them, unless you want the last one?


----------



## JayceKemp (May 10, 2008)

I know this isn't from shippuden, but could someone make it for me?LMisa Video 
1:29 to 1:41, please. You could speed it up if you need to make it fit. non-senior avatar size, please.


----------



## lacey (May 10, 2008)

della said:


> Yup, my pleasure



OMG, thank you sooooo much~~! *GLOMPS* <3333

EDIT: Crap, I tried uisng it as an ava, but it's about 62 KB's too large T__T


----------



## Fleecy (May 10, 2008)

I have three requests from episode 57, please!!

- Sai putting an arm over Naruto (and Naruto being scared and punching him away) 

- Naruto's dream sequence of him kissing Sakura (omit the ugly kissy-face at the end though)

- Sakura sitting up with a pair of boxers sliding off her head 


But I'm afraid I can't find the videos for the capture of them!


----------



## Dellyshess (May 10, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> OMG, thank you sooooo much~~! *GLOMPS* <3333
> 
> EDIT: Crap, I tried uisng it as an ava, but it's about 62 KB's too large T__T



My bad, this one should work!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 10, 2008)

Link83 said:


> First gif of the week. Probably more to follow...



Can I use this please? 
I will credit of course. 

& Amazing Gifs everybody!


----------



## Perseverance (May 10, 2008)

Here's an upgrade of one of my older gifs. I know i need to improve the frame rates on this, still trying to figure that out.


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2008)

*sigh* I'll have to repost all the gifs I've made.


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2008)

Here's what I've posted for far...


----------



## lacey (May 10, 2008)

della said:


> My bad, this one should work!



Yesh, it works~! Thank you sooo much~! <333


----------



## Perseverance (May 10, 2008)

Fixed it. 



Will try and do the same for the other sigs.


----------



## NinjaJDW (May 10, 2008)

Can someone please make the gif I asked for, of Naruto and his shadow clones running? Come on, I've asked three times already... the least you guys could do is respond instead of ignoring me... geez...


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

It has been said before that this isn't an official requesting thread for Naruto gifs. Most of us that post here only do so because we find scenes in the anime that we deem gifable. Sure, some of us will fill requests but usually we don't. There is a forum dedicated to requesting gifs. You should look it up.


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 11, 2008)

is it possible to do a gif of sasuke from  naruto movie one. Running toward the main  villain with a chidori only to be repelled backfirst into a block of ice.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

It's possible, I suppose.


----------



## JayceKemp (May 11, 2008)

You could also make it from 1:20 to 1:22 thanks again .


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 11, 2008)

Link83 said:


> It's possible, I suppose.


Thank you sir


----------



## NinjaJDW (May 11, 2008)

Link83 said:


> It has been said before that this isn't an official requesting thread for Naruto gifs. Most of us that post here only do so because we find scenes in the anime that we deem gifable. Sure, some of us will fill requests but usually we don't. There is a forum dedicated to requesting gifs. You should look it up.




Aww, that's bull... when everyone else asks for one, it's no problem, but me, a 'newbie' I suppose, asks for one, then there's a problem... but that's cool though... whatever...


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

I guess I'll apologize for coming off a little strong. I don't usually fill requests. I'll do so once in a while. Just wait patiently, someone might make the gif you want.


----------



## NinjaJDW (May 11, 2008)

Na.. now I feel quilty... don't apologize dude... it's cool... I can't expect people to make what I want when I want... it's no problem, I'll just wait like you said.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2008)

can some one make the sakura kiss scene but whit not naruto.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (May 15, 2008)

Uotipua said:


> But... Nothing happens when I click it...
> And yes, I am logged on.



Do you have a slow computer?


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (May 15, 2008)

Uchiha Min-no-ko said:


> Do you have a slow computer?



Naw... I fogured it out...


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 15, 2008)

Link83, your gifs are amazing! I've tried making some from Bleach, but my computer's too slow. T_T Can't wait to get my laptop. ^^

Anyway, can someone please make a gif of Sasuke attacking Naruto and Sai with the Nagashi Chidori? 
BTW: TOBI RULES!!!! TOOOOOOBIIIIIIII!!!!


----------



## JayceKemp (May 15, 2008)

Tobi is really cool but he is so not the leader Deidara is; so there!!!


----------



## Blue_Bird (May 16, 2008)

Hey, if anyone has enough time to make this .gif, I would appreciate it very much. ^_^

It's in episode 129 at around 20:16 - 20:21 (Where Itatchi looks at his father and his normal sharingan turns into the mangekyou sharingan)

And in avatar size. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 16, 2008)

New eppy, new gifs 

Credit  is not required, but appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __ 







second version


----------



## blueava21 (May 16, 2008)

della said:


> New eppy, new gifs
> 
> Credit  is not required, but appreciated.



I'll make sure to credit you.


----------



## Perseverance (May 16, 2008)

Nice gif's della.

This episode there aren't that many great moments to make gifs, unlike last episode.


----------



## LoT (May 16, 2008)

Incarnate009 said:


> - censored -



Don't spoil the Manga here!


----------



## Fleecy (May 16, 2008)

Please! Gifs please! 5:11-5:22 and 5:58-6:00 (slow this one down a bit) please!


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 16, 2008)

LoT said:


> Don't spoil the Manga here!



 Sorry. I was just trying to make a point. Really sorry. T_T


----------



## JayceKemp (May 16, 2008)

JayceKemp said:


> I know this isn't from shippuden, but could someone make it for me?Link removed
> 1:29 to 1:41, please. You could speed it up if you need to make it fit. non-senior avatar size, please.



 Please?


----------



## Perseverance (May 18, 2008)

For anyone that likes the sharingan/uchiha's, i made this - 



Feel free to use it.

@Jaycekemp - 11 second clip is going to be really hard to fit into a non-senior sized avatar... even if it's speeded up.

Edit: Used raw version.


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 18, 2008)

is it possible to do a gif of sasuke from naruto movie one. Running toward the main villain with a chidori only to be repelled backfirst into a block of ice.


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 18, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> is it possible to do a gif of sasuke from naruto movie one. Running toward the main villain with a chidori only to be repelled backfirst into a block of ice.


I've seen some on photobucket, google, and imageshack.


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 19, 2008)

I've checked those places and didn't find anything


----------



## Blue_Bird (May 19, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> For anyone that likes the sharingan/uchiha's, i made this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I'm using your .gif if you wanted to know. ^_^ Thanks heaps for it. =)


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 20, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> I've checked those places and didn't find anything


Then they must have been deleted. I used to see hundreds of Death Note gifs, and then when I checked one day, they were all gone. I really hate that photobucket bandwith thing. It's pretty stupid.


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 20, 2008)

Back to the topic at hand. is it possible to do a gif of sasuke from naruto movie one. Running toward the main villain with a chidori only to be repelled backfirst into a block of ice.


----------



## molly44 (May 21, 2008)

Hmm... do you have any gifs with Ino or Shikamaru? ^^


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2008)

Wow, the thread has been slow lately. I haven't had any inspiration to make any Naruto gifs lately either.


----------



## Perseverance (May 21, 2008)

I'm gonna try and do JayceKemp's request, but it's pretty hard...


----------



## ryuukari (May 22, 2008)

May I use this in my sig? I'll credit and rep.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 23, 2008)

New ones 

Feel free to use, credit is not required, but appreciated  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## razieel (May 23, 2008)

Wow, those are great della! Especially the second last one


----------



## ryuukari (May 23, 2008)

Great work, della! :

I died a little on the inside with the third one, though.  ;A;


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 23, 2008)

della said:


> New ones
> 
> Feel free to use, credit is not required, but appreciated
> 
> ...



Those are great.
Ah man, wheres the lick?


----------



## Perseverance (May 23, 2008)

The Rasengan - 



Bigger version - 

Anyone's free to use.


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

Amazing sharingan GIF.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 24, 2008)

I need the Most epic TS Sasuke gif of all time, and does anyone here make manga request ? Ill pm you what i want ^_^


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 24, 2008)

*Della*; Great Gifs!


----------



## Perseverance (May 24, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Back to the topic at hand. is it possible to do a gif of sasuke from naruto movie one. Running toward the main villain with a chidori only to be repelled backfirst into a block of ice.



Here you go -



Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Wow, the thread has been slow lately. I haven't had any inspiration to make any Naruto gifs lately either.


Link83's right. It is slow. Too bad. Even though I can't make gifs worth a crap, I've really enjoyed seeing the gifs everyone makes. T_T


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 24, 2008)

lol ^^ I love those gifs


----------



## PlayStation (May 24, 2008)

I love the gifs,della.Great job


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 24, 2008)

Is the second one in the second row Sai?


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 24, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want anything changed.


Woot you truly are better then the other pieces of crap in here


----------



## shyakugaun (May 25, 2008)

Can anyone please make some code geass gifs ? pleeeassee.^_^


----------



## lacey (May 25, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Can anyone please make some code geass gifs ? pleeeassee.^_^




Code Geass? Wrong section buddy.

Go here.


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 25, 2008)

Can someone please make some gifs of Sasuke from Shippuden? Sasuke's awesome. ^^


----------



## Greed990 (May 25, 2008)

Incarnate009 said:


> Can someone please make some gifs of Sasuke from Shippuden? Sasuke's awesome. ^^



Theres a lot around here; but if you're too lazy to look...


Zarigani said:


> Sasuke Chidori:
> 
> ​





della said:


> I made two Sasuke ones from ep. 53 (I was just trying out some color filters)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




those thanks to Zarigani, della



and this one thanks to Link83

there are a lot of them in the thread, look in the pages late 80s, and early 90s


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help. ^^


----------



## Aeon (May 26, 2008)

Yea, just search the thread. I've posted quite a few gifs.



ryuukari said:


> May I use this in my sig? I'll credit and rep.



Of course you can use it. That's why I posted it here so that anyone who wants to can use it.


----------



## Nidaime The Second (May 27, 2008)

Can anyone create a gif of Nidaime Hokage for me?


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 27, 2008)

Link83, your gifs are absolutely amazing!! ^^


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (May 27, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Woot you truly are better then the other pieces of crap in here



That was hardly necessary.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 28, 2008)

Someone needs to make two gifs.

The famous lick scene and the other where Naruto is waving his ass at the chick after the kiss


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 29, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Woot you truly are better then the other pieces of crap in here


Dude, that's just disrespectful to everyone who has worked hard on gifs.  They're not easy to make. Trust me, I've tried and failed. But that doesn't give you lisence to degrade everyone like that. I see animated gifs as art because of all the time and effort put into them, and as an artist(pen&ink), I view your comment as cruel and inconsiderate. It's very insulting.


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 30, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> Here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want anything changed.


Water chakra, which he will use to generate a mass of water. This can then be sent towards his target as a biting serpent.


----------



## Aeon (May 31, 2008)

I may need to liven up this place with a few gifs. I haven't watched the last 2-3 episodes though. Guess I'm subconsciously avoiding the filler.


----------



## nick1689 (May 31, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I may need to liven up this place with a few gifs. I haven't watched the last 2-3 episodes though. Guess I'm subconsciously avoiding the filler.



Its not bad, you should start watching it. BTW, what is that anime called in the gif in your sig?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Its not bad, you should start watching it. BTW, what is that anime called in the gif in your sig?



Heh, my set has been so intriguing to so many people. I always get asked what anime it's from. The anime is called Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## JayceKemp (Jun 1, 2008)

Makaaveli said:


> I'm gonna try and do JayceKemp's request, but it's pretty hard...





That's okay just do 1:20 to 1:22 thanks for trying.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 1, 2008)

JayceKemp said:


> That's okay just do 1:20 to 1:22 thanks for trying.



This is what i have so far - 



If you see something you think i can improve upon, or add, please let me know 

You should just about be able to use this as an avvy.


----------



## JayceKemp (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great OMG thank you so much you truly are the best.


----------



## JayceKemp (Jun 2, 2008)

How do I use it as my avatar? I can't figure it out for the life of me  .


----------



## lacey (Jun 2, 2008)

User CP ---> Edit Avatar ---> Scroll down a bit ---> Browse ---> Pick and choose from there.


----------



## JayceKemp (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. I new how to do that but when I did it only showed the first pic from the gif so I thought it would be that only still


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 5, 2008)

I love della's gifs. The best I've seen here.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 8, 2008)

Now this is gonna sound really lame, but how the hell do you add a gif to your avatar??!? I cant figure it out..


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 8, 2008)

somnus nemoris said:


> I love della's gifs. The best I've seen here.


Thank you  and big thanks to everyone who said such nice things about my gifs, it mean a lot guys 

I haven't made new gifs from last 2 eppys, simply because I didn't like them 
Maybe next week 



nick1689 said:


> Now this is gonna sound really lame, but how the hell do you add a gif to your avatar??!? I cant figure it out..



See Comatose's post above ^ You do it the same way as with a normal picture, but you have to make sure it's not over size limit - otherwise only one frame will show, the gif won't move.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 8, 2008)

della said:


> See Comatose's post above ^ You do it the same way as with a normal picture, but you have to make sure it's not over size limit - otherwise only one frame will show, the gif won't move.



Theres my problem! The gif I was trying to use was too big . Thanks della


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, it's scary that there's no inspiring scenes to make gifs out of from the latest episodes.


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

Tsunade and Sora bit when he enters the Hokage building
That one was hilarious and well animated


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 20, 2008)

New eppy goodies! :amazed

Credit is not required, but always appreciated 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 20, 2008)

^ Lovely!  My favs are the swirly-eyed Naruto and drunk Yamato...and the wind chakra kunai thing...and all of them (^_^).


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 5, 2008)

^ Ty!

Thread has died :amazed

Meh, it was a double episode but I didn't really find much gif-worthy material 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Credit is not required, but always appreciated


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jul 5, 2008)

Somebody should really do the "Sakura crashing into boobs" as a gif.


----------



## Fleecy (Jul 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Somebody should really do the "Sakura crashing into boobs" as a gif.



Yes they should!  Somebody please make a gif of that.


----------



## Lethe (Jul 6, 2008)

Can anyone make a gif of Naruto tackling Tsunade? You would have my undying gratitude and all the rep I dole out in a week

always the best gifs here


----------



## Emily (Jul 7, 2008)

della said:


> New eppy goodies! :amazed
> 
> Credit is not required, but always appreciated


 
I'm going to use this one now, if you don't mind.. giving +reps and credit!


----------



## MizuNin (Jul 9, 2008)

can someone please make a gif from the latest naruto shippuden ep(64-65) with the inzoom to genma in minute 34??
ill rep


----------



## ADA 2 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow those gifs are just amazing

anyone got any gifs of the openings with Akatsuki in them ?


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jul 10, 2008)

I have returned! And I have brought gifs! I hope you like them!

First, the much requested "Sakura crashing into Tsunade's boobs" and "Naruto tackling Tsunade":





And also one of Mr. Potato looking badass and Naruto and Sasuke from the new ending:







Enjoy!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 10, 2008)

oh, God, Sakura crashing into Tsunade's bewbs.  I may have to use that.


----------



## Rei (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm, sweet.
Maybe I need to watch the newer shippuuden eps. XD



Tea And Cookies! said:


> oh, God, Sakura crashing into Tsunade's bewbs.  I may have to use that.




Haha, yes.


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jul 10, 2008)

Also, Genma. Yes.


----------



## Rei (Jul 10, 2008)

Those are cool as well. 

you're pretty good at that.
my computer crashed so i can't do that anymore.
; ;' r.i.p. 8+ year old computer. photoshop'll be on my new one in memory of you. :,D


----------



## Draphoenix (Jul 10, 2008)

Deidera-sama said:


> First Time Temari is fighting in shippuuden^^ :
> 
> 
> other movie 4 stuff :





If you could get the subbed version of naruto and have the convo before that about....you know......that would be amazing and hilarious


----------



## Aeon (Jul 10, 2008)

Heh, the thread has life again. Maybe I'll contribute this week...


----------



## MizuNin (Jul 10, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> Also, Genma. Yes.



OMG i love them! thank you! 
is it also possible to make an avatar from one of them? and if my reputation didn't show, pm me or sumthing,kay?


----------



## vifd?c?s (Jul 10, 2008)

can any1 make shippuuden movie 2 new trailer 3 gifs ?


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jul 10, 2008)

MizuNin said:


> OMG i love them! thank you!
> is it also possible to make an avatar from one of them? and if my reputation didn't show, pm me or sumthing,kay?



Sure, which one do you want an avatar of?


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello is it possible you can do a gif with the all the sasuke parts from the new shippuden movie 2 trailer

For those lonely inspiring nights <3


----------



## Lethe (Jul 10, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> I have returned! And I have brought gifs! I hope you like them!
> 
> First, the much requested "Sakura crashing into Tsunade's boobs" and "Naruto tackling Tsunade":
> 
> ...



Definitely enjoying - thanks!


----------



## Girl29 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking for a gif of Chouji rolling in next to Ino. It reminds me of my old days when I was young and husky, rolling around everywhere (this means nothing). For anyone that can make one, I'll give ze reps and credit.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a gif of Naruto saving Tsunade's life from Sora? I love to see that.


----------



## MizuNin (Jul 11, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> Sure, which one do you want an avatar of?



Im not sure yet... maybe it comes some great scene in some of the next episodes... I was thinking in episode 66 in minute 15 when genma threw some kunai but he jumps so far off that you dont see who it is and that kinda destroys it. Is it okay if I wait with the avatar?


----------



## punt (Jul 11, 2008)

Someone make episode 66 the hot scene between Sora and Naruto, they need to get a room!


----------



## Emily (Jul 11, 2008)

punt said:


> Someone make episode 66 the hot scene between Sora and Naruto, they need to get a room!



GOD NO. Don't do it.  I almost threw my computer out of the window because of that.


----------



## Girl29 (Jul 11, 2008)

It was definitely not too homo-esque till Naruto takes Sora's hand in a non-combat but almost sexual way. Somebody BETTER make a couple gif's of it. + Ze reps to who does


----------



## Fleecy (Jul 12, 2008)

@ the Naruto/Sora raping scene on the roof. Should be Gif'd.


----------



## bresco (Jul 12, 2008)

My GIFS 

ZETSU:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Bye !


----------



## To-to Bear xD (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome gifs


are there any with Itachi?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 15, 2008)

My very first attempt at making a GIF


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 15, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> My very first attempt at making a GIF



I knew someone would make a GIF of this.


----------



## chocy (Jul 17, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Hello is it possible you can do a gif with the all the sasuke parts from the new shippuden movie 2 trailer
> 
> Link removed





TorugaSama said:


> can any1 make shippuuden movie 2 new trailer 3 gifs ?



*Spoiler*: __ 








I will make a couple of Sora x Naruto gifs from episode 66 later.^^


----------



## chocy (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry to double post, I will exceed the image limit of the previous post if I were to include all of these in:

*Spoiler*: _Naruto and Sora Gifs from Shippuuden 66 ^^_


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2008)

*chocy*, those Sora x Naruto ones look so naughty.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice Gifs chocy


----------



## chocy (Jul 19, 2008)

Girl29 said:


> Looking for a gif of Chouji rolling in next to Ino. It reminds me of my old days when I was young and husky, rolling around everywhere (this means nothing). For anyone that can make one, I'll give ze reps and credit.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2008)

lol nice gifs there guys ^^


----------



## Master G (Jul 19, 2008)

akatsuki intro


----------



## Inuzuka Master (Jul 21, 2008)

*Gif*

Hey could someone create an animation of clan kaguya fuuma and yamato using their special abilities but i need in 80x80

Thanks


----------



## chocy (Jul 21, 2008)

Please give us the url to the video, and indicate the time (from 00:45 - 00:50 for example) of the scene you want.=)


----------



## scottlw (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah i awnna see a video too


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 21, 2008)

chocy said:


> Sorry to double post, I will exceed the image limit of the previous post if I were to include all of these in:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto and Sora Gifs from Shippuuden 66 ^^_



                                                                                     .


----------



## Inuzuka Master (Jul 21, 2008)

I know this is massive but i need it for a forum i have and also they have to be 80x80. it is in narutobrawl.foroes.net and dont woory its not a hurry

kimimaro using dance of the clematis flower in episode 126

fuuma clan chakra threads against naruto on episode 140

kuram ultimate power when the transformation starts on episode 207

yamato with mokuton henge on 39 shippuden wood clone 41 shippuden

deidara with the clay bird and and deidara using explsives animals in shippuden 4

kamizuru clan one launching the bees attacks and hinata making her ultimate jutsu on episode 151

oboro clones on episode 39


Thanks


----------



## chocy (Jul 22, 2008)

Inuzuka Master said:


> I know this is massive but i need it for a forum i have and also they have to be 80x80. it is in narutobrawl.foroes.net and dont woory its not a hurry
> 
> kimimaro using dance of the clematis flower in episode 126
> 
> ...


Once again, please give us the url to the videos, and tell us the specific time of the scene (e.g. 00:45 to 00:50). Is there are filesize limit to the gifs?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2008)

^Should you even consider making them if he/she isn't even going to use them on this forum?


----------



## chocy (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, never thought about it. *Inuzuka Master*, perhaps you should post your request in the Gif request workshop and please do read and follow the instructions there. =)


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2008)

Master G said:


> akatsuki intro



Nice. *saves*

You know Deidara looks so good there. That pose he's making is really sexy.


----------



## Master G (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you like it. But u know that Tobi looks better than Diedera, am I right?...


----------



## Shana77 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello, it is possible that you can make a gif where Sakura in the middle of the city, and the lights goes out?


----------



## Xgamer245 (Jul 25, 2008)

hmmm I'm really REALLY surprised no one requested the 'jiggle' from the latest episode......
You know what I'm talking about


----------



## ~Tempest~Temptation (Jul 25, 2008)

umm.. hi
This is my first and only gif, and I was kinda wondering what you thought about it. Thanks!


Kinda wondering if anyone had any Temari gifs laying around. It's hard for me to find the right timing to attempt one of her.

I'm also into making AMV's so I kinda want some.. I'll put your name in the description and send you the link when it's done.


----------



## ._. (Jul 25, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> hmmm I'm really REALLY surprised no one requested the 'jiggle' from the latest episode......
> You know what I'm talking about



oh yes i'm stalking this thread for _that_ gif :rofl
also Yamato's and Sakura's *Finish him!* moves


----------



## chocy (Jul 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lee, spinning around


Die bitch!


NaruSaku, seriously.






Sora getting spanked hard.


Yamato likes bondage, I think the other guy doesn't


Jiggly Wiggly Woo!


----------



## ._. (Jul 25, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! the sora one is LOL.
and yes love the sakura ones


----------



## Xgamer245 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol someone actually did the jiggly thing >.<

good job though


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

muahaha nice !!


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

we need some gifs of Yamato popping the head of the "mere Doton user"


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes! we need a gif of the fillians head going POP repeated lots of times with the word POP all over the gif - someone needs to make that.


----------



## HebiLeader (Jul 26, 2008)

Can anyone makes these gif in size 125x125,please


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 26, 2008)

Could someone make a gif of Sakura trying to save Naruto from Fuuka then end getting pwned? From Episode 61.


----------



## chocy (Jul 26, 2008)

HebiLeader said:


> Can anyone makes these gif in size 125x125,please
> *Spoiler*: __


I can do the first 2, since I was the one who made them, and still have the video (I think, I hope). I don't know where the Temari gif is from though.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 26, 2008)

the temari gif is from the 4th movie i think


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 27, 2008)

sweet these gifs rock thanks


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 27, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can I use this one please?...I'll credit you


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2008)

Do Naruto Raws not appear anymore? I wanted to download it this week to make gifs but haven't encountered it anywhere.


----------



## chocy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yariko said:


> can I use this one please?...I'll credit you


Sure, no problem.=)


----------



## chocy (Jul 27, 2008)

HebiLeader said:


> Can anyone makes these gif in size 125x125,please



*Spoiler*: _ Here ya go_ 







I always find it hard to squeeze it into 100KB. So yeah I hope you like these gifs.


----------



## HebiLeader (Jul 27, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Here ya go_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh thank you so much 
You are the best


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2008)

I was wondering is there could be any Gifs for a few eps back when Naruto and Sora were leaping through Konoha, or just any Naruto Gifs in general...


----------



## NarutoChidoriMovie147 (Jul 27, 2008)

can somebody post some gif's of the entire new ending?!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 27, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice GIFs. But can you make the jiggly GIF just loop around the part that her boobs bounced? I mean so that it looks like the boobs are eternally bouncing, and cut the part where she's kicked by the fillain.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jul 27, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Nice GIFs. But can you make the jiggly GIF just loop around the part that her boobs bounced? I mean so that it looks like the boobs are eternally bouncing, and cut the part where she's kicked by the fillain.



Those were her boobs? I thought that was just her shirt flapping.


----------



## Lethe (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome gifs as usual - I love this thread...


----------



## chocy (Jul 28, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Nice GIFs. But can you make the jiggly GIF just loop around the part that her boobs bounced? I mean so that it looks like the boobs are eternally bouncing, and cut the part where she's kicked by the fillain.


Oh my, I will try.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll be moving all my gifs to a different album later today (too many people are directly linking to the current one) - if you're using a gif of mine please host it on your own or you'll be gifless by the end of the day


----------



## lacey (Aug 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> NaruSaku, seriously.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Is there any chance that you can just put the part with Naruto bringing the kunai down, and just cut out the part with Sakura?


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

lol filler gifs 

it's not too long back to canon!  I already have a request for the opening when they put the new characters in


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2008)

Could anyone make this gif for me,please?

October - Evanescence

1:03 to 1:05. Naruto and Sasuke only.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 2, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saved almost all of them.

Is it okay ?

I repped you and will give you credit .....


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 2, 2008)

Moar gifs. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Shocking...*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Past and Present.*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Making out... again...*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Ninetales used Ember!*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Cutest... Naruto... EVER*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*OMGWTFBBQ!!!???*




Any particular ones that you want from this episode?


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 2, 2008)

Your gifs are SO GOOD.

I'm in love with the CuteNaruto gif, it really is the cutest Naruto ever


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 2, 2008)

can you make one out of the filler hair demon


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2008)

ame-kun may I use that cute Naruto one? Ill give Credit


----------



## Emily (Aug 2, 2008)

Would someone please make me an animated Yamato sig from his kick-ass fight of episode 67?


----------



## chocy (Aug 3, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Nice GIFs. But can you make the jiggly GIF just loop around the part that her boobs bounced? I mean so that it looks like the boobs are eternally bouncing, and cut the part where she's kicked by the fillain.





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Is there any chance that you can just put the part with Naruto bringing the kunai down, and just cut out the part with Sakura?




*Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 68_ 




Same story, different characters.


The ex-girlfriend


The ex-girlfriend again

I don't know about you but I actually like the Ton Ton vs Pakkun races ^^


----------



## chocy (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ninja Storm Trailer_ 








Coughing out fur balls. 


Swat that fly.


Forceful spit.


----------



## AnimeMistress (Aug 3, 2008)

Can anyone make some Shippuden Gaara gifs, please?


----------



## lacey (Aug 3, 2008)

Chocy, can you make the gif a bit smaller? Like around the same size the original was? Me'sh think it's a bit too big the way it is now >.>;;


----------



## chocy (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## AnimeMistress (Aug 3, 2008)

AnimeMistress said:


> Can anyone make some Shippuden Gaara gifs, please?



 Someone please do my request...

 Thanks & Much Appreciated...


----------



## lacey (Aug 3, 2008)

I meant the Naruto kunai one, sorry about that ><;;;

But on a side note...it looks like her heart's gonna fly right out of her chest O______O;;;


----------



## chocy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol sorry, guess I was distracted by Sakura's boobs.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I am not sure if I should include the frames on his mouth opening up. I didn't include them in the bigger gif, heh.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> Moar gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man great i llove the pokemon reference  and i didn’t notice those thinks in the asuma background look like Enma Adamantine Nyoi.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you use ImageReady to make these gifs? If so what exactly do you do to make these?


----------



## xGrAffitix (Aug 3, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> Moar gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the heck happened to him? He looked so awesome..And now he looks..Ew. Lol. Sorry to any fans of him but..I've seen a few yaoi pictures of him and he was SO buff like he was on 40 pounds of steroids a day. Now when I see him it scares me. I'm just like "Run! It's a monster! He's gonna kill you with his roid rage!"


----------



## bresco (Aug 4, 2008)

EP 68-69:



Ciao !


----------



## Sharada (Aug 5, 2008)

chocy said:


> Lol sorry, guess I was distracted by Sakura's boobs.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 

That is just so cute!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice gifs everybody. pek


----------



## JayceKemp (Aug 7, 2008)

can somebody please make this GIF 0:01-0:04... 
Lets not forget about the other gay one boxer


----------



## chocy (Aug 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Jayce_ 




Sorry about the quality, saving it as a Gif sometimes screws up the colours.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JayceKemp (Aug 10, 2008)

That's fine 'cuz it's a lot better than I can do... I LOVE IT


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 10, 2008)

AWESOME GIFS!!!!


----------



## JayceKemp (Aug 10, 2008)

it's great chocy, but it wont actually work as a GIF it's just a image... ... I hope I'm not rude but could u try again (it has to be 100 or less KB, or 125x125 pixels) ?!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow really good gifs guys  Especially the very high quality ones!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 11, 2008)

Great Gifs, *chocy*!


----------



## chocy (Aug 11, 2008)

JayceKemp said:


> it's great chocy, but it wont actually work as a GIF it's just a image... ... I hope I'm not rude but could u try again (it has to be 100 or less KB, or 125x125 pixels) ?!


 Sorry I didn't know that you wanted it as an avatar, I will see if I can squeeze it to less than 100 KB. It will be rather choppy because I will have to delete off quite a lot of frames, but I will see what I can do!^^


----------



## HebiLeader (Aug 11, 2008)

These are amazing gif


----------



## chocy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Jayce_ 




Does it work? It's 99.68 KB, just below 100KB. If it doesn't I just have to delete one frame.


----------



## Robin (Aug 11, 2008)

Chocy, may I use the movie preview gif?


----------



## chocy (Aug 11, 2008)

Sure thing.


----------



## Robin (Aug 11, 2008)

ty you're the best


----------



## Cvetik111 (Aug 12, 2008)

here
0.20-0.25 anyone plz >,< naruto looks so sad T_T
and 0.46-0.48 *_* plz


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread is epic lulz


----------



## NarutoChidoriMovie147 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone put up some Gif's of the entire fight between Sasuke and the new team 7?!


----------



## chocy (Aug 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ 9 gifs in all_ 








I wanted to make it seem like he is rolling his eyes, but it just doesn't look quite right. Ah well.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 14, 2008)

Epicness!!! 
Chocy, Can I use a Hidan and Kakuzu avy and sig?


----------



## chocy (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure sure! Actually, you guys don't have to ask me, just go ahead and use them. That's why I posted them here haha.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you, chocy 
Ur soo kind!!


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2008)

Hidan and Kakuzu look awesome


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 14, 2008)

They sound awesome too!!!


----------



## JayceKemp (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank u so much Chocy the GIF works wonderfully... =D 

 I LOVE IT


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2008)

Time to celebrate the end of filler...











Please credit and rep me if you plan to use any of the gifs I post.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 16, 2008)

lol how come nobody made a gif of Naruto running to sora, trying to kick him and Sora pounds him against the floor?

That part was probably the best animated in the whole ep!


----------



## Emily (Aug 16, 2008)

Psst. I still miss the awesome Yamato fight sig where he finishes off that Earth jutsu filler guy.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol, these are awesome.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome Gifs.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 16, 2008)

Owwww awsome gifs!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll use this one


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 17, 2008)

like the 3rd one ^3^


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Aug 17, 2008)

can some1 pls tell me in a pm the name of the program to make gifs and edit gifs ? tnx


----------



## cowmaster2033 (Aug 17, 2008)

this is a funny thread lol


----------



## Undead (Aug 17, 2008)

Can somebody please post a couple Asuma gifs from the anime? I already have the shocking one. Does anyone have any more gifs of Asuma?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 17, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


>



 Indeed


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jeanne, your gif! I like it 

Why does he have to look so sexy, geez.


----------



## Yush (Aug 18, 2008)

wowzers these gifs are awesome. tnx for da tobi gifs, put them in my vid.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if I could get an animation of When Sasuke walks topless towards the waterfall and include the bit where he puts him head under the waterfall too?


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 22, 2008)

Strange, where's the flood of H&K gifs from the lastest episode?


----------



## Gary (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome these look very cool guys .


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Aug 22, 2008)

I would realy love to see some Yugito Nii gifs!!! You know, when she starts transforming and her hair untied! Please please please!! ^-^


----------



## TadloS (Aug 22, 2008)

This is my first time making gif. So don't be so rough with me 

Yugito mad ​
Two tails :amazed ​
I have one question to gif makers. How to do gif's with higher fps?


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG!!! Soooo cool!!! Arigato!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2008)

*SoldaT* Would you be able to do me a picture of Naruto rolling around on the Hospital bed hugging the pillow so it looks Continuous?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> This is my first time making gif. So don't be so rough with me
> 
> Yugito mad ​
> Two tails :amazed ​
> I have one question to gif makers. How to do gif's with higher fps?



Is it possible if I could use the second one?  And is it me or can I se white every few seconds?


----------



## TadloS (Aug 22, 2008)

Kokusho Tio said:


> OMG!!! Soooo cool!!! Arigato!!!


Thx.



Uzumaki♥ said:


> *SoldaT* Would you be able to do me a picture of Naruto rolling around on the Hospital bed hugging the pillow so it looks Continuous?


Chocy made it 



Koro said:


> Is it possible if I could use the second one?  And is it me or can I se white every few seconds?


Gonna fix it.  And ofcuorse you can use it. I posting to this thread to peoples


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## chocy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















*@SoldaT*
Sorry I didn't see Uzumaki's request when I was making the gifs just now. I have made a gif of the scene, sorry D: ! As for your question

Link removed
Around 4:10 - 4:20.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 22, 2008)

Edit : Thx, _*Chocy*_ for your great tutorial 

Koro here remade it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2008)

Uhmm. Actually its ok sorry . 

Could I made another request of the Sasuke Waterfall scene where hes topless and walks towards the Waterfall? or have you made that? If not could you? If you have could you post it?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2008)

This week's raw is giving me thousands of frames for only a few seconds. :S

I don't think I'll be making that many this week but I did make one so far...

Just to get an idea of my predicament, the above is about 70 frames of which I had started off with over 3,000. :S


----------



## chocy (Aug 22, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Uhmm. Actually its ok sorry .
> 
> Could I made another request of the Sasuke Waterfall scene where hes topless and walks towards the Waterfall? or have you made that? If not could you? If you have could you post it?


Yeah I have made a couple, but I am not too sure if they are on the exact scene that you want.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm. The one I wanted is before he puts his head under the Waterfall, where you see him topless? Could I have that part and the head under waterfall bit?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> This week's raw is giving me thousands of frames for only a few seconds. :S
> 
> I don't think I'll be making that many this week but I did make one so far...
> 
> ...



I like it !


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2008)

*Please re-host any gifs I post. Thank you.*


----------



## Shana77 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello, it is possible that can anybody make a gif where Sakura in the middle of the city, and the lights goes out?

that was the episode 64-65 in the middle i think.

ore can me anybody say with programm it use to make gifs??


----------



## TadloS (Aug 23, 2008)

Here some new gifs 





*Edit:* You're welcome Shana77


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## JayceKemp (Aug 24, 2008)

Link 83, lol at your gif of naruto ''sleeping''!!


----------



## chocy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hidan whines…



and whines again.

Peekaboo!









Like those head bobbin toys that I don't really like, heh.

I don't remember Naruto being this well built. XD

Feel free to use them!


----------



## chocy (Aug 28, 2008)

Kwgod!!



Zetsu san!!

For *Uzumaki*.


Feel free to use them!


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I use one of the Naruto Gifs


----------



## chocy (Aug 28, 2008)

Sure thing!


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

chocy you kick ass. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 29, 2008)

chocy said:


> I don't remember Naruto being this well built. XD
> 
> Feel free to use them!



I'll use this thank you


----------



## theparsley (Aug 29, 2008)

*Chocy*, may I please use one of your Hidan gifs? Will credit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 29, 2008)

So...I was wondering if anyone could do me an animation of Orochimaru's little smile during the opening of the past episode since it is a different shot from the last? Thanks if you do. :3

--
*looks at the one of Naruto training*....Ramen, it does a body good!

@chocy: Ooo, I really like the one of Zetsu materializing out of the ground.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> So...I was wondering if anyone could do me an animation of Orochimaru's little smile during the opening of the past episode since it is a different shot from the last? Thanks if you do. :3


----------



## Emily (Aug 29, 2008)

chocy said:


> Feel free to use them!



Oh, I wanna use this. :3


----------



## chocy (Aug 30, 2008)

theparsley said:


> *Chocy*, may I please use one of your Hidan gifs? Will credit.


Sure.


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> So...I was wondering if anyone could do me an animation of Orochimaru's little smile during the opening of the past episode since it is a different shot from the last? Thanks if you do. :3
> 
> --
> *looks at the one of Naruto training*....Ramen, it does a body good!
> ...


Yeah I have waited so long for Zetsu to make an appearance in the anime.


Caran said:


> Oh, I wanna use this. :3


Sure!


----------



## blueava21 (Aug 30, 2008)

chocy said:


> I don't remember Naruto being this well built. XD
> 
> Feel free to use them!





chocy said:


> Yeah I have made a couple, but I am not too sure if they are on the exact scene that you want.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



May I please use these?


----------



## NaruSakuFan55 (Aug 30, 2008)

Could someone make a gif when Naruto was holding Sakura in his arms in the movie previews?


----------



## chocy (Aug 30, 2008)

*@blueava21*
sure no probs!


----------



## NaruSakuFan55 (Aug 31, 2008)

chocy said:


> *@blueava21*
> sure no probs!



Thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## Aeon (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmm, maybe I should try making some from this week's episode.


----------



## Hyuuga (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## chrisp (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm starting to understand erh..what's it called again? The Yamato thing

YES! KWGOD!!!


----------



## Shana77 (Aug 31, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Here some new gifs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks SoldaT.
But sry, i can?t see your gifs.. -.-


----------



## Dellyshess (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoa, I haven't posted anything in ages :amazed
I really love your gifs *chocy* <3

I made 6 from the last eppy, played a little with colors.
Credit is not required but appreciated! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 31, 2008)

Great quality! You should post some more Gifs.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2008)

Could someone make a animated gif from 2:47-3:00? Link removed
and the itachi kisame part on this video
Link removed


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't watched the anime in a long time, but damn Naruto is on steroids. 


EDIT: And Gai, I may have to steal that KWGoD gif.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone have a gif of Sasuke gliding down to the ground in his CS2 form from the Shippuden movie two previews?


----------



## secludedly (Sep 1, 2008)

It took me forever to learn how to make an icon using CS3. I used Vdub to cut the damn frames from the video but when imported to Photoshop, I had to cut out every OTHER frame because Vdub makes way too many frames. I wish it would do a lot less! I wish I can just put the AVI into photoshop and cut it from there but I don't know how..  =[

I came up with this though.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2008)

chocy said:


> For *Uzumaki*.
> Feel free to use them!



Thank you Chocy!!! 

Could I ask for another GIF for Episode 73 from 8:50-8:57 Please? :3


----------



## chocy (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a gif of Sasuke gliding down to the ground in his CS2 form from the Shippuden movie two previews?


----------



## secludedly (Sep 2, 2008)

lol i editted chiriku's body out of the scene.  =p


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 2, 2008)

della said:


> [/spoiler]



Wow, I want it!! cred+rep inc. though can U make it abit bigger since i'm using it as a sig? XD


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2008)

MOE said:


> Could someone make a animated gif from 2:47-3:00? Something this awesome will never be seen again
> and the itachi kisame part on this video
> Something this awesome will never be seen again


Can someone plz make a gif out of these. Chocy,Link, SoldaT.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 2, 2008)

who can help with my request


----------



## chocy (Sep 2, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Sasuke gliding down to the ground in his CS2 form from the Shippuden movie two previews?


I don't quite remember this scene. Can you give me a link to a video that has it? This is the only CS2 scene that I can remember.


----------



## secludedly (Sep 3, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Sasuke gliding down to the ground in his CS2 form from the Shippuden movie two previews?





There you go. Enjoy.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 3, 2008)

chocy said:


> I don't quite remember this scene. Can you give me a link to a video that has it? This is the only CS2 scene that I can remember.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hZMuvOxvxc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hZMuvOxvxc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


from  1:13 to 1:16 dude


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Sep 3, 2008)

NaruSakuFan55 said:


> Could someone make a gif when Naruto was holding Sakura in his arms in the movie previews?



 except that Sakura punches him in the face in the movie as soon as that happened 


fucking Suckura.


----------



## secludedly (Sep 3, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hZMuvOxvxc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hZMuvOxvxc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> from  1:13 to 1:16 dude



Something wrong with the one I did for you? Lol.


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 3, 2008)

*Episode 73*

Some gifs I made for a friend, I went overboard. o_o; 

Feel free to use, just upload into your own photobucket. 



*Spoiler*: _Hidan and Kakuzu_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hidan_ 













(continued)


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 3, 2008)

*Episode 73*


*Spoiler*: _Kakuzu_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hidan, Kakuzu, Zetsu_ 









*Spoiler*: _Naruto dance_ 








You can credit if you like.


----------



## Felix (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to make most of those yesterday
Then I decided not to since I didn't have a RAW (I don't like gifs with subtitles)

Thank god I didn't, because you made most of them


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 3, 2008)

Felix said:


> I was going to make most of those yesterday
> Then I decided not to since I didn't have a RAW (I don't like gifs with subtitles)
> 
> Thank god I didn't, because you made most of them



I don't like them with subtitles either unless they are saying something funneh.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 3, 2008)

secludedly said:


> Something wrong with the one I did for you? Lol.


Sorry i never noticed ur post but thanks and 1,000,000,000,000,000 reps for u


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

MOE said:


> Can someone plz make a gif out of these. Chocy,Link, SoldaT.


Someone do mine now lol.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 3, 2008)

a simple gif of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from  2:32 to 3:20


----------



## chocy (Sep 4, 2008)

Poor Yamato

NaruSaku

Naruto working real hard.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 4, 2008)

Jesus, how do you make your GIFs so high quality?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 4, 2008)

Can I use this one?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Jesus, how do you make your GIFs so high quality?



By using the HD RAW.



BAD BD said:


> Can I use this one?



Go ahead. Of course, credit and rep are appreciated. 

And here's another...


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 4, 2008)

I call the Kakuzu vs Chunnin scene.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome Gifs!!!!


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 4, 2008)

a simple gif of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from  2:32 to 3:20

part five


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 4, 2008)

seriously were are you guys getting these hidan and kakuzu gifs from? Is it a new opening or something?


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2008)

Those gifs are awesome could i use one?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> seriously were are you guys getting these hidan and kakuzu gifs from? Is it a new opening or something?



They altered the current opening as we suspected would happen.



Roxxas said:


> Those gifs are awesome could i use one?



Yeah, go ahead. Credit and rep are appreciated as well.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 5, 2008)

help meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

^Lol, I'm sure I've mentioned before I'm not one for taking requests in this thread and if I do it's usually from the latest episode.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to see a gif with Hidan dancing with his scythe. It's right after the scene of the opening where Naruto seems to be about to use Kage Bunshin in the sky.


----------



## Seany (Sep 5, 2008)

^ look a page back =p


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2008)

They only made Hidan VS Asuma gifs. I'm talking about Hidan alone,with his scythe spinning.


----------



## Seany (Sep 5, 2008)

So you don't mean this??


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 5, 2008)

Never made a gif before but I just had to try when I saw this...

Naruto faps to Sasuke!


(sorry if it's a lil slow, trying to figure it out still)


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes,that's what i was talking 'bout.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I want to see a gif with Hidan dancing with his scythe. It's right after the scene of the opening where Naruto seems to be about to use Kage Bunshin in the sky.



I made a gif of every new scene from the opening.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah so theres a new opening. Those Gifs look awesome!


----------



## TadloS (Sep 5, 2008)

Shinigami♥ said:


> Ah so theres a new opening. Those Gifs look awesome!



Not exactly. Properly to say "Modified OP".  And besides thx for gifs "Link83" gonna use it.


----------



## Sasuke4Eva (Sep 5, 2008)

I Need some Sasuke Gifs pls


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2008)

Could anyone make this gif for me,please?

Only on pink floyd video. 

1:03 to 1:05. Naruto and Sasuke only.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Could anyone make this gif for me,please?
> 
> K
> 
> 1:03 to 1:05. Naruto and Sasuke only.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 5, 2008)

Would somebody be able to make me a gif from the latest ep of Shikamaru when he lowers his eyes at 12.10-12.12 in the DB sub? Could you make it so that it repeats on itself, so it looks like he lowers his eyes - pauses - and then raises them again?

Much appreciated (and +reps of course) for anyone that makes it!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Would somebody be able to make me a gif from the latest ep of Shikamaru when he lowers his eyes at 12.10-12.12 in the DB sub? Could you make it so that it repeats on itself, so it looks like he lowers his eyes - pauses - and then raises them again?
> 
> Much appreciated (and +reps of course) for anyone that makes it!



You didn't say if you wanted an avatar or sig and I was bored so I made both.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, you motherfuckers. Okay. Alright. I'm putting cases on all you bitches. Huh. You think you can do this shit... Jake. You think you can do this to me? You motherfuckers will be playing basketball in Pelican Bay when I get finished with you. SHU program,  23 hour lockdown. I'm the man up in this piece. You'll never see the light of... who the fuck do you think you're fucking with? I'm the police, I run shit around here. You just live here. Yeah, that's right, you better walk away


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 5, 2008)

a simple gif of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from 2:32 to 3:20

Link removed


----------



## secludedly (Sep 5, 2008)

Hidan VS Asuma: Round 1





Hidan does Scythe Kung-Fu




Hidan VS Asuma: Round 2




Chiriku The Ragdoll




Naruto's Celebrate!! 




Naruto's Go Bye-Bye 




Kakuzu Abuses Izumo & Kotetsu




Naruto Seizure Laugh


----------



## secludedly (Sep 5, 2008)

St...arv...ing




TEAM ASUMA......ASSEMBLE!!




The hero's! (Until Aoba Appears & Owns Face)




DAMN IT, SAKURA. THIS TASTES LIKE SHIT




WTF?




Naruto's Seizure Laugh


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> a simple gif of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from 2:32 to 3:20
> 
> Link removed



Two things wrong with this request. The link doesn't work and you want 48 sec worth of video in one gif? That's way too much.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Eng Dub of G Gundam rocks

and no it doesnt  all have to be  in one gifs


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> You didn't say if you wanted an avatar or sig and I was bored so I made both.



You, my friend, are awesome! +reps. Ill use the avatar, my bad, forgot to say which one I wanted


Just one more thing Link, could I ask for a favour ('cause I know that you dont usually do requests)? In the large signature gif, would you be able to put some words in next to Shika's head? This:

When he nods his head: ...Yes
And then when his head comes back up: I am God

Its sort of a joke between me and a mate, as weird as it sounds. If you can do it, it will be much appreciated!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 6, 2008)

Link83, can you point me in the direction of some One Piece Gifs like the ones in your sig?  I was looking in the One Piece forums here and didn't see any gif threads.  And if I give you rep and credit, can I use some of your Gifs?  I'd like one of Luffy or Zoro if you have any.


----------



## kage_fubuki (Sep 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> And here's another...



Can I use that in my signature? I'll credit you!


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 6, 2008)

secludedly said:


> Hidan VS Asuma: Round 1



Can someone make me an 150x150 avy of this .


----------



## Nidaime664 (Sep 6, 2008)

all these are awesome, make some more rock lee/gai ones!


----------



## Nicola (Sep 6, 2008)

NaruSakuFan55 said:


> Could someone make a gif when Naruto was holding Sakura in his arms in the movie previews?



Anyone mind making that as an avatar? :3


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 7, 2008)

nice gifs! keep making more!


----------



## Emily (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll use this one.. Credit and +reps of course.


----------



## Sharada (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll use this! 

I'll credit you of course (still can't rep since I lost my posts )


----------



## Nicola (Sep 7, 2008)

secludedly said:


> WTF?



Oh, and mind if I use this one?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I'll add my contribution:





Silent-nater said:


> nice gifs! keep making more!



As much as I appreciate how four of the six gifs in your sig were made by me (and lol'd at how they are all in different photobucket accounts)...you're going to need to pick which one to keep because you can't have all of them in your sig due to breaking the 1mb maximum file size  for signatures.


----------



## NaruSakuFan55 (Sep 7, 2008)

Colpetto said:


> Anyone mind making that as an avatar? :3



Oh, make one as an avatar...


----------



## secludedly (Sep 7, 2008)

Colpetto said:


> Oh, and mind if I use this one?




Go for it


----------



## Undead (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread is love.


----------



## Lethe (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome new gifs - god I love this thread


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 8, 2008)

some gifs of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from 2:32 to 3:20

m


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> some gifs of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from 2:32 to 3:20
> 
> m



Perhaps you should try requesting at Heero's Gif Request Thread...


----------



## Undead (Sep 8, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Perhaps you should try requesting at Heero's Gif Request Thread...


Thanks for posting that. I used to make gifs, but my computer that I used to make gifs with was taken away for awhile, so I got to make a few request, and weren't sure where to do that.  Thank you! pek


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 8, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Perhaps you should try requesting at Heero's Gif Request Thread...



Hey Link, would you be able to do this for me (it got lost on the last page..):



nick1689 said:


> Just one more thing Link, could I ask for a favour ('cause I know that you dont usually do requests)? In the large signature gif you made, would you be able to put some words in next to Shika's head? This:
> 
> When he nods his head: ...Yes
> And then when his head comes back up: I am God
> ...



... Or should I just head over to Heero's gif request to see if they can do it?

Thanks if you can do it.


----------



## Noopytisk (Sep 8, 2008)

secludedly said:


> Go for it


A bit off topic but isn't your sig a spoiler? You should tag that.


----------



## uchia2000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey could some1 make me a sig from Naruto episode 133 where Sasuke punched Naruto using his full Sharigan? It was from 10:28 - 10:31.


----------



## secludedly (Sep 9, 2008)

Noopytisk said:


> A bit off topic but isn't your sig a spoiler? You should tag that.




Technically, no... but it's causing people to think it's something other than it actually is(for example, you), so I'm hiding it under a cut for a little while now.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 9, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Perhaps you should try requesting at Heero's Gif Request Thread...


I did and nobody would help me out


----------



## chocy (Sep 10, 2008)

uchia2000 said:


> Hey could some1 make me a sig from Naruto episode 133 where Sasuke punched Naruto using his full Sharigan? It was from 10:28 - 10:31.





Colpetto said:


> Anyone mind making that as an avatar? :3


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DJG (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok. I doubt many people may have noticed this but here goes.
Look at the new opening. Specifically, look at Kakuzu's ownage taijutsu in the opening. Isn't this the same animation as when Sasuke owns Naruto's clones (at VOTE) shortly before being slammed by the kage bunshin ladder Naruto creates?


----------



## Undead (Sep 11, 2008)

Who cares?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 11, 2008)

DJG said:


> Ok. I doubt many people may have noticed this but here goes.
> Look at the new opening. Specifically, look at Kakuzu's ownage taijutsu in the opening. Isn't this the same animation as when Sasuke owns Naruto's clones (at VOTE) shortly before being slammed by the kage bunshin ladder Naruto creates?



No, its similar, but it isn't.

Kakuzu moves at a difference pace and his actual movements are different. It bears similarity because its very fast Taijutsu at more than one opponents coming from both sides, and it doesn't help that it's on water. 

However the actual movements are different, so no, its not like these are the same cells redrawn or anything.


----------



## Nicola (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you!! ^^ 
May I use it?


----------



## Bellville (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone can make a gif from episode 75, when Kakashi's eye sparkles and he looks over at Yamato, then show Yamato's expression. I know he was just being sneaky, but my inner yaoi fangirl totally got BL vibes from that 

Anyone want to throw me a bone, here?


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 11, 2008)

Bellville said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can make a gif from episode 75, when Kakashi's eye sparkles and he looks over at Yamato, then show Yamato's expression. I know he was just being sneaky, but my inner yaoi fangirl totally got BL vibes from that
> 
> Anyone want to throw me a bone, here?



Sure, I'm making a few gifs of that episode now. I'll do yours, too. 

Edit: Here ya go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Please save to your image host. ^_^


----------



## chocy (Sep 12, 2008)

Colpetto said:


> Thank you!! ^^
> May I use it?


Sure thing!=)








Lol, just some insider joke in the DeiTobi FC.


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 12, 2008)

Chocy, you are awesome <3
The third one of Hidan just kills me, SO HAPPY xD


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 12, 2008)

Two of Episode 75.


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2008)

Hidan is so awesome


----------



## Sharada (Sep 12, 2008)

Taking this one  
Will credit when used!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, I found this one to be hilarious. 

I couldn't really get inspired to make gifs this week so I only made the Kakashi one.


----------



## Sasuke4Eva (Sep 12, 2008)

Sasuke Gifs anyone


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 12, 2008)

*Yoink*


----------



## Nicola (Sep 12, 2008)

chocy said:


> Sure thing!=)



Yay, thank you! ^^


----------



## Robin (Sep 12, 2008)

chocy, your gif wins  hope you don't mind


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 13, 2008)

:3


----------



## Undead (Sep 13, 2008)

In episode 75 of Shippuuden, during the scene where the old monk prays for Team Asuma, Asuma thinks about Chiriku. Can someone make a 125 x 125 black white black border of Asuma with his hair blowing in the wind in the purple background? I'd appreciate it so much.


----------



## Emily (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still missing the Yamato gif from episode 68 (if I remember it right) from the scene where he finishes off that filler guy. 

Lyenyo, aww, that's so cute! Won't use it though because I don't wanna have similar sigs with other people.


----------



## chocy (Sep 13, 2008)

I made a slower version of the "singing Hidan" gif because the original version makes me a little giddy after a while. Since he is more lackadaisical by nature, perhaps him singing a slower song is more apt.


----------



## Bellville (Sep 13, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Sure, I'm making a few gifs of that episode now. I'll do yours, too.
> 
> Edit: Here ya go.
> 
> ...



Wah! thank you! +rep for being so nice


----------



## Takekura (Sep 19, 2008)

ZOMG...
I can't believe Hidan is singing...
Nice gif...


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Sep 20, 2008)

good job chocy! I adore your gifs!


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is some really funny stuff right there heheh ^_^


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 22, 2008)

that thread is so good


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome gifs Link! 

Mine are as usual very simple 
credit  is not needed, please rehost if you use

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 26, 2008)

I would've added this one to my sig if I had space.



Kakuzu ftw.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2008)

Heh, I had made the Kakuzu avatar as well.


----------



## Cam (Sep 26, 2008)

Good to see you finally beat my postcount in this thread Link.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Tobirama (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahahaha the Kakuzu counting money is win. XD

I'd steal it for the ava but it's a memorial


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2008)

Cam said:


> Good to see you finally beat my postcount in this thread Link.



I did. :amazed


----------



## l0rdza0n (Sep 27, 2008)

Kakuzu counting money = MONEY

see what i did there?

THAT'S MONEY RIGHT THERE SON!


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


>


huuuuummmmm delicious


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2008)

Kinky, isn't he.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol      XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2008)

muehehehe 

i like the way that his tongue moves


----------



## l0rdza0n (Sep 27, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> muehehehe
> 
> i like the way that his tongue moves



we'd have to call 911 and have a search team out for you if Sasuke ever lets his tongue loose liek that


----------



## chocy (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Whee!


----------



## Even (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome, gifs are awesome


----------



## mangekyoz (Sep 28, 2008)

I love them! Great job guys.


----------



## sadmanarif (Sep 28, 2008)

can someone make a gif where asuma does his fire move and then hidan goes to his diagram and doesnt move and shows his grim reaper form


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 28, 2008)

one made by me 



PM me if you want a bigger version


----------



## DeathWish08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, I was just wanting to know. How exactly do you add borders to the gif's once there done?


----------



## Temari (Oct 2, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> Aww... TheBlindHyuuga always beats everyone to making gifs of the cool scenes...
> 
> Well, I guess I'll post some anyway...






Zell Dincht said:


> Fuck yeah. *TheBlindHyuuga*. <333




going use these two will rep both of you and credit .


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 3, 2008)

*Episodes 78-79*



Hidan:






Kakuzu


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 3, 2008)

^ wooooooo! Awesome gifs! : O


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of Shikamaru running towards the camera that I can use? I'll rep and credit you for it!


----------



## emROARS (Oct 3, 2008)

Is anyone going be doing OP and ED GIF's?


----------



## Nicola (Oct 3, 2008)

Koro said:


> Is anyone going be doing OP and ED GIF's?



Yeah, I want to use part of the ending gif


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 3, 2008)

*Episodes 78-79*




Kurenai:




Bibiri-kun said:


> Can someone make a gif of Shikamaru running towards the camera that I can use? I'll rep and credit you for it!



You mean towards the end of the episode when he's surrounded with white light, right?

Sure, I can make that one for you. 

Edit:  Here ya go.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be making a few gifs...


----------



## Nekki (Oct 3, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> one made by me
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you want a bigger version



that scene always cracks me up XD


Awesome gifs in this page, props to everyone


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 3, 2008)

Could I use this one later?


----------



## Nicola (Oct 3, 2008)

May I use one of them?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2008)

^Yeah, go ahead. That's why I post them in the thread, for people who might want to use them.


----------



## ._. (Oct 4, 2008)

^ wow Link83 so many pretty's! I'm going to use this one okay?(Credited of course) these gifs will satisfy me till the SUB comes out lol


----------



## Nicola (Oct 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> ^Yeah, go ahead. That's why I post them in the thread, for people who might want to use them.



'Kay, just making sure


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 4, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Could I use this one later?



Sure, help yourself.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I use these too? Love them.

Could you make an avatar (150x150) version of the Naruto Rasengan one, though?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Can I use these too? Love them.
> 
> Could you make an avatar (150x150) version of the Naruto Rasengan one, though?



Yeah, go ahead. Do you want just the part with the Rasengan or trying to squeeze in most of the sig version?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2008)

Whatever you think looks best, I guess. I think I'd prefer the entirety of the gif as it is now...wouldn't want it looping too quick.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

What's your size limit? The same as a senior member?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2008)

Unlimited but I'm not supposed to abuse that. 

As long as it doesn't surpass 1.0 mb. XD


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

I cut off the first scene.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2008)

^Thanks a lot, man.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 4, 2008)

Taking these thanks.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Link, how do you manage to keep the quality so good in these gifs? Mine are always jacked up when it comes to quality.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you use the HD RAW? That's probably the difference.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Do you use the HD RAW? That's probably the difference.


Well the sig I have right now was made from an HD RAW. Whenever I look at the original it looks fine, then when I look at the optimized it lowers the quality. Does it matter if it's an avi or mpeg though?


----------



## Kushina (Oct 4, 2008)

Could someone make a GIF of Kurenai at the ending?  (at the bridge turning her head?)


----------



## theparsley (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I please please use this one?


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Ecclaed could I ask for a massive favour? Would you be able to make the above gif so that you can make out the whole movement of Shikamaru's hand seals (signature size)? It might be a bit awkward to make 'cause the scene starts half way through 19:25 (on my version of the ep). If you can do this itll be appreciated (plus youll get +reps of course!!). Thanks


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 5, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Hey Ecclaed could I ask for a massive favour? Would you be able to make the above gif so that you can make out the whole movement of Shikamaru's hand seals (signature size)? It might be a bit awkward to make 'cause the scene starts half way through 19:25 (on my version of the ep). If you can do this itll be appreciated (plus youll get +reps of course!!). Thanks



Do you mean right after Asuma slices a chunk out of Hidan's ear? I can capture that, it won't add that much more to the file size. You want it to end in the same spot?


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey does any one mind making a avatar gif of Hidan killing Asuma? The part when his eyes rolled up and he says "wonderful" or something close to it.....


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Do you mean right after Asuma slices a chunk out of Hidan's ear? I can capture that, it won't add that much more to the file size. You want it to end in the same spot?



Ending in the same spot is great. But for the beginning, I dont mean to add Asuma's ear slice, but the entirety of Shikamaru's hand seal movement. If you watch the anime, you can see all of his hand seals from when he has his hands folded into each other, then when he raises them up to a point (watch that part again in the anime, then your gif, and youll see what I mean); the gif you made previously didnt capture that whole movement (just part of it it looks like, or its moving faster than what it was originally in the anime). I was wondering if you could add that to the beginning of your gif. Thanks for doing this (if you can!)


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 5, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Ending in the same spot is great. But for the beginning, I dont mean to add Asuma's ear slice, but the entirety of Shikamaru's hand seal movement. If you watch the anime, you can see all of his hand seals from when he has his hands folded into each other, then when he raises them up to a point (watch that part again in the anime, then your gif, and youll see what I mean); the gif you made previously didnt capture that whole movement (just part of it it looks like, or its moving faster than what it was originally in the anime). I was wondering if you could add that to the beginning of your gif. Thanks for doing this (if you can!)



Yeah, I know what you mean then. Right after the ear slice, his action is only 3 frames and it goes by really quick. I can slow down a little with the timing to make out the action better. 

There is a shitload of dialogue between all of his hand movements.. if you could give me the times (from the DB sub) that you want in the gif it would be easier for me to make.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean then. Right after the ear slice, his action is only 3 frames and it goes by really quick. I can slow down a little with the timing to make out the action better.
> 
> There is a shitload of dialogue between all of his hand movements.. if you could give me the times (from the DB sub) that you want in the gif it would be easier for me to make.



Well it begins at 19:25, and finishes at 19:34 (or you could just end it where the original gif you made ended). But in the first second at 19:25 there is a frame of Asuma's ear, so I dont know if you can edit that frame out (can you tell I know nothing about making gifs?).


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 5, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Well it begins at 19:25, and finishes at 19:34 (or you could just end it where the original gif you made ended). But in the first second at 19:25 there is a frame of Asuma's ear, so I dont know if you can edit that frame out (can you tell I know nothing about making gifs?).



Oh, that's it then? All right.  I wasn't sure if you meant the ones before that as well.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Oh, that's it then? All right.  I wasn't sure if you meant the ones before that as well.



Perfect!! You're awesome, thanks alot. Reps for you!


----------



## theparsley (Oct 5, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> You can, but only senior members can have a 150x150 avatar if you were going to use it as one. You can still use it in your sig if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a 125x125 version if you want it as your avy. I had to cut out some frames to fit it under the 100K limit that's for junior members.



OMG you are the BEST dude! Thanks a lot, I'm so moved.


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 5, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Hey does any one mind making a avatar gif of Hidan killing Asuma? The part when his eyes rolled up and he says "wonderful" or something close to it.....



I completely missed your post the first time around.

How's this?


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 5, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> I completely missed your post the first time around.
> 
> How's this?


Thanks                       !


----------



## BeNicePlz (Oct 5, 2008)

These look nice.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow.... Awesome job... Any chance of making the Ino one into avatar size (125x125 I think... for Junior..?)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 6, 2008)

I may be missing it, does anyone have one of Hidan moving the scythe around inside his wound?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 6, 2008)

can anyone make gif of
the group girls and boys in naruto new ending^^?plz


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 6, 2008)

can you guys make this pic like icon^^


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm all gif'd out for now. I will have to stop taking requests for a little while. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> I may be missing it, does anyone have one of Hidan moving the scythe around inside his wound?



I do. Didn't think anyone would want it so I didn't post it in the thread, but here it is. 



Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn those are kick ass hehehe ^_^


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 6, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Ok, I'm all gif'd out for now. I will have to stop taking requests for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.  I loved that scene, how even a ninja like Asuma was doubled over in pain but Hidan didn't even flinch at it.  The gif may work a bit better if it first showed the scythe buried in him (the front show) first, right now it kind of looks like he's revving up a motorcycle and Asuma is shying away from the sound haha.


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 6, 2008)

Could I request a gif from the new opening?

Link removed

from 0:04 to 0:11? Or is that to big?

Anyway, thanks in advance!


----------



## chocy (Oct 7, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> Could I request a gif from the new opening?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


I tried to do your request but the colours turned out very bad. Sorry!












気持ち...XD

Kimochi...XD XD I just find this scene so funny


----------



## BulgarianSasori (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, so cool gifs XD
Can I request one where Hidan is laughing on this scene, he looks so funny:


----------



## chocy (Oct 7, 2008)

BulgarianSasori said:


> Lol, so cool gifs XD
> Can I request one where Hidan is laughing on this scene, he looks so funny:


Oh I was just deliberating on how to make a continuous gif on that scene! I will see if I can make it continuous, if not, I will just make it like a normal gif.

In the meantime, I had so much fun making this laughing Hidan icon.


Alright done!


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 7, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah.  I loved that scene, how even a ninja like Asuma was doubled over in pain but Hidan didn't even flinch at it.  The gif may work a bit better if it first showed the scythe buried in him (the front show) first, right now it kind of looks like he's revving up a motorcycle and Asuma is shying away from the sound haha.



LOL, I didn't even think of it that way, he DOES look like he's revving up a motorcycle.  



Better?


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha it does.


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 7, 2008)

Have a set, iAsuma.


----------



## Undead (Oct 7, 2008)

THANK YOU. pek Repped


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 7, 2008)

great job!

i love all the gifs..

can i steal one? kukuku


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 7, 2008)

MiChIkU said:


> great job!
> 
> i love all the gifs..
> 
> can i steal one? kukuku



They are here to be stolen and abused. 

At least I know mine are.


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 7, 2008)

> I tried to do your request but the colours turned out very bad. Sorry!



Thats ok I don't care about the colors.Can you post it here anyway?


----------



## Lupin. (Oct 7, 2008)

Just look in the sig


----------



## chocy (Oct 7, 2008)

*@Katsuragi*
Here ya go, hope you don't mind the colours.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 7, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> LOL, I didn't even think of it that way, he DOES look like he's revving up a motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Better?



Thats Perfect.


----------



## Cuntacular (Oct 7, 2008)

wtf! please stop it!

i'm already falling in love with hidan because of those gifs!! it's all great, cool awesome.. i love hidan i think he even beat the appeal of sasuke FOR ME..! hidan, hidan, hidan, hidan, all over my mind..


----------



## Even (Oct 7, 2008)

poor Asuma... that really looks painful..


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 7, 2008)

chocy said:


> *@Katsuragi*
> Here ya go, hope you don't mind the colours.



It looks fine to me.Thanks!


----------



## Kushina (Oct 7, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Do you mean right after Asuma slices a chunk out of Hidan's ear? I can capture that, it won't add that much more to the file size. You want it to end in the same spot?



O-m-g.  Thank you SO much!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 8, 2008)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> can anyone make gif of
> the group girls and boys in naruto new ending^^?plz



me too^__^

I want it


----------



## Nicola (Oct 8, 2008)

SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> can anyone make gif of
> the group girls and boys in naruto new ending^^?plz



Me three 
Lol, sorry I keep asking for gifs... you people are better at making them than I am


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 8, 2008)

I made one<3



this my first time what are you think?


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome gifs!!!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you^____^


----------



## soniclinx (Oct 8, 2008)

yea these are really nice 
i want to learn how to make my own


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 12, 2008)

could someone make a KWGoD Gif.

From the last episode, when naruto gets tails forming and yamato supresses them.


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2008)

that's two episodes ago


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 12, 2008)

Its cos I watched em together see...

I gotz confused.


----------



## sadmanarif (Oct 12, 2008)

watch dis video its sick ass A series of youtube tutorials that helped me out a little bit and view his channel pls


----------



## Catterix (Oct 12, 2008)

...... No


----------



## chocy (Oct 12, 2008)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> could someone make a KWGoD Gif.
> 
> From the last episode, when naruto gets tails forming and yamato supresses them.


I made one some time back.





chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lyenyo (Oct 12, 2008)

chocy said:


> 気持ち...XD



Caption: "I came.."


----------



## chocy (Oct 13, 2008)

^ Lol, more or less. Ki..Ki...Kimochi...~


----------



## Even (Oct 13, 2008)

actually, it's "kimochi ii"  "kimochi" only means feeling, and "ii" means good  If something feels bad, it's "kimochi warui"


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 13, 2008)

Even said:


> actually, it's "kimochi ii"  "kimochi" only means feeling, and "ii" means good  If something feels bad, it's "kimochi warui"



I always hear the first one in hentai animes.


----------



## Even (Oct 13, 2008)

well, usually, sex feels pretty good


----------



## chocy (Oct 13, 2008)

Even said:


> actually, it's "kimochi ii"  "kimochi" only means feeling, and "ii" means good  If something feels bad, it's "kimochi warui"


Ah I didn't know that, I really thought that it was just kimochi. Need to brush up on my hentai vocabulary.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 13, 2008)

chocy mind if i Steal it...?

I'll credit you and +rep


----------



## Kikyo Himura (Oct 13, 2008)

Can anyone make me a gif from the sixth ending of Naruto Shippuden please?
while whistling a song


----------



## chocy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> chocy mind if i Steal it...?
> 
> I'll credit you and +rep


Sure no probs!


Kikyo Himura said:


> Can anyone make me a gif from the sixth ending of Naruto Shippuden please?
> while whistling a song


Which scene do you want?


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks very much chocy


----------



## Kikyo Himura (Oct 13, 2008)

From 0:01-0:44 if possible.


----------



## Even (Oct 13, 2008)

I think 44 seconds is a bit too much for a gif.....


----------



## Kikyo Himura (Oct 13, 2008)

Hm, how about 0:01-0:10?


----------



## chocy (Oct 13, 2008)

I got this feeling that it has already been done, but I can't seem to find it in this thread. I will give it a shot tomorrow.

**edit**
Ah found it!


Ame-Kun said:


> I have returned! And I have brought gifs! I hope you like them!
> 
> First, the much requested "Sakura crashing into Tsunade's boobs" and "Naruto tackling Tsunade":
> 
> ...


----------



## Garudo (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know if somebody already made it, but can I have a gif of Kakuzu where he beats the crap out of Asuma. (Braking on of his leg, hit him with the briefcase and then a knee in his spine) I want one for my siggy


----------



## chocy (Oct 14, 2008)

Garudo said:


> I don't know if somebody already made it, but can I have a gif of Kakuzu where he beats the crap out of Asuma. (Braking on of his leg, hit him with the briefcase and then a knee in his spine) I want one for my siggy


Yeah, *Ecclaed * made a couple of them.=)





Ecclaed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garudo (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool. Can I use one of them as signature? (I give credit of course  )


----------



## chocy (Oct 14, 2008)

As long as you credit *Ecclaed *it should be fine.


----------



## Garudo (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool. Thank you for your help  *Me like new Sig*


----------



## Rashman (Oct 14, 2008)

chocy said:


> Oh I was just deliberating on how to make a continuous gif on that scene! I will see if I can make it continuous, if not, I will just make it like a normal gif.
> 
> In the meantime, I had so much fun making this laughing Hidan icon.
> 
> ...



Very nice! 










*Steals them*


----------



## Even (Oct 14, 2008)

those should be made official smileys here


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Oct 14, 2008)

This one  indeed


----------



## Garudo (Oct 14, 2008)

Again a request. This time for an avatar 
that fight

From 09:17 till 09:25 (The part where Shikamaru runs and falls) and 09:49 till 09:51 when he stands up. Can somebody make an avatar with these 2 parts in it. I will give credit off course.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2008)

Garudo said:


> Again a request. This time for an avatar
> Link removed
> 
> From 09:17 till 09:25 (The part where Shikamaru runs and falls) and 09:49 till 09:51 when he stands up. Can somebody make an avatar with these 2 parts in it. I will give credit off course.



That's normally a challenge for Senior Member avatars. For non-Senior members, that's just plain impossible.


----------



## killaking (Oct 14, 2008)

*Kakuzu*

can anyone make a GIF when kakuzu punches the shit out the building and shika barely gets away that was the best part out of the specials.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2008)

^Lol, I think I started working on that particular scene but gave up halfway.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll grace with relatively massive rep anyone who can make me gifs of the AL's scene in this week's ep  plus all my luff if one of them can be used as a senior avy :3


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> What's the AL?
> 
> Pain was the best part of this ep to me.:S
> 
> ...



Is it okay if i use this as my avi & sig? I'll rep you as soon as i can 

Is it possible for you to create an avi clip of "The AL" saying "those two test my patience?" Of course, I'll double the rep


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sure

Do, you want the border a certain color?

wait, do you mean put a .avi clip on youtube of that or make a gif?


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> Sure
> 
> Do, you want the border a certain color?
> 
> wait, do you mean put a .avi clip on youtube of that or make a gif?



Gif please ... border color is your choice 

Before you start, can you also include the AL's eye from the next episode preview.... i'm so annoying... i'll triple rep you... - it's all i can do


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)

did you want these both for sig or avvy?


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll accept whatever you give


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

can't you guys just stop using the AL's name for now? the anime-onlies aren't supposed to know yet...


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2008)

Even said:


> can't you guys just stop using the AL's name for now? the anime-onlies aren't supposed to know yet...



I edited.

Sorry, i slipped up


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are these right now, I'll get the other ones up in a sec.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)

I put the hand part in with the eye, because I thought it looked better.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 17, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


>



cool gifs 
I'm still looking for one that can be used as an avy  150x150, 341.8 kB maxi.


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

What program do you guys use for making gifs?

I was using Video Avatar till today... every time I go to saving the image, it doesn't save. So I'm just gonna use another :\


----------



## chocy (Oct 17, 2008)

fxu said:


> What program do you guys use for making gifs?
> 
> I was using Video Avatar till today... every time I go to saving the image, it doesn't save. So I'm just gonna use another :\


I used to use Photoshop, but now I use GIMP.








*@killaking*
I hope I got the scene right, I don't know if you want the subsequent scene where Kakuzu was tailing after Shikamaru.


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

By photoshop, you mean imageready, right?

It doesn't work when I try to open the video file (avi)... I know it used to work with .mov


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Oct 17, 2008)

^You have to save the .avi as image sequence and then import into ImageReady.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)

if you change your workspace to video and film, then go to file>import>video frames to layers, you can upload it to ps cs3.

if thats what your using anyways.


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2008)

I fucking live P- I mean, the Akatsuki Leader. Nice job on the gifs, guys.


----------



## samkuro (Oct 17, 2008)

Could I request a gif plz

Seeing as Kotetsu and Izumo have been in it recently I would like some of them plzz

Thank youu


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2008)

nice gifs


----------



## killaking (Oct 17, 2008)

chocy said:


> *@killaking*
> I hope I got the scene right, I don't know if you want the subsequent scene where Kakuzu was tailing after Shikamaru.



Thanks bro awesome gif


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2008)

the one with the crows makes me remember itachi


----------



## Scrivere (Oct 17, 2008)

Ummm hello...
would anyone mind making a gif from 68-69...from 7:37-7:45 or somewhere around there...?
guy
please and thank you...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 17, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> the one with the crows makes me remember itachi



why where did itachi go?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> why where did itachi go?


well itachi is the crow man


----------



## Klue (Oct 18, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> if you change your workspace to video and film, then go to file>import>video frames to layers, you can upload it to ps cs3.
> 
> if thats what your using anyways.



What do you mean by, "change your workspace."


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 18, 2008)

**


----------



## samkuro (Oct 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say it again a request for Kotetsu and Izumo

Badman- Roll Deep

From this video
From the 1:50 mark to about 3:35
Anything between that 
Thankies


----------



## sadmanarif (Oct 18, 2008)

*GIFS*

SAME I WANT THE GIFS FROM DAT EPISODE TOO


----------



## samkuro (Oct 18, 2008)

I wud like basically Izumo doing his water jutsu
and
Kotetsu summoning the weapon thing.
and maybe like them running


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 18, 2008)

i'm pretty sure there's some in the thread.


----------



## samkuro (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wondering as I am new to this how do you actually make a gif?
lol


----------



## mootz (Oct 20, 2008)

what the hell, who made that?


----------



## Fleecy (Oct 21, 2008)

Can somebody make a signature of Sakura opening her eyes during the new opening?


----------



## chocy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Link83 *has already made that Gif, try going back a couple of pages.


----------



## Fleecy (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeeesssshhhh! Borrowed and credited! Thank j00!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## chocy (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't make any on the cave scene, the colours just end up looking so blotchy.


----------



## Buster (Oct 24, 2008)

The Hidan and Kakuzu one is kinda awesome!

Lol @ Naruto.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 24, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


>



omg that is so gay

I luff it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2008)

Vid Link

Could I have one done from 3:09 - 3:31 please?


----------



## kage_fubuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to make an avatar for me? 

THIS
It's from 7:34 to 7:38. I just want the eye twitch, so I mean the scene from when Shikamaru appears to right before his eyes turn to slits. And if possible, please make it so that his face is more or less centered.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TadloS (Oct 24, 2008)

kage_fubuki said:


> Would anyone be willing to make an avatar for me?
> 
> THIS
> It's from 7:34 to 7:38. I just want the eye twitch, so I mean the scene from when Shikamaru appears to right before his eyes turn to slits. And if possible, please make it so that his face is more or less centered.
> ...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 24, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> omg that is so gay
> 
> I luff it



lol i know rite.


----------



## uchia2000 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


>



can you make an avatar version of that?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 24, 2008)

i can't fit it all into a avy version.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone make a sig/avi combo of Naruto going Kyuubi with the Rasengan ... from the time it starts until he gets smacked with Yamato's wood 

your reward is multiple +reps  or negs, whatever you prefer


----------



## uchia2000 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> i can't fit it all into a avy version.



well could you make one with the part with shippuden sasuke?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 25, 2008)

@ Klue


*Spoiler*: __ 




Fixed avy







@ uchia2000


----------



## kage_fubuki (Oct 25, 2008)

SoldaT said:


>



Thanks a lot, looks very funny.  *reps*
However, this isn't quite what I wanted, but I can't explain it any better. So I'll give this a try myself and hope it doesn't offend you. 

EDIT:
Not perfect, but in case anyone wants it...


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone made a gif yet for the scene where it shows all of Akatsuki's faces in the cave as the leader talks?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## osricpearl (Oct 25, 2008)

...I know this is going to sound odd but I would like a gif of Naruto smiling after Kakashi gives him the idea of "looking right and left" at the same time. 
He looked so cute.

pek


----------



## chocy (Oct 26, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Vid Link
> 
> Could I have one done from 3:09 - 3:31 please?





osricpearl said:


> ...I know this is going to sound odd but I would like a gif of Naruto smiling after Kakashi gives him the idea of "looking right and left" at the same time.
> He looked so cute.
> 
> pek


I will give these 2 a try.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome thanks Chocy-Chan


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2008)

What program do you use to make these animations? You guys know of any free ones?


----------



## Emily (Oct 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> omg that is so gay
> 
> I luff it



More like... unexpected.
I'm really curious to know why they made Naruto flashback a scene he wasn't supposed to know since he was unconscious and all.


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 26, 2008)

chocy said:


> I will give these 2 a try.



Thank you. I await with bated breath.


----------



## chocy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Uzumaki♥_ 




The scene is kinda long so I didn't include the first scene (of Madara and the Shodai) and had to make the gif smaller in size.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it THANK YOU


----------



## Jesus (Oct 27, 2008)

Caran said:


> More like... unexpected.
> I'm really curious to know why they made Naruto flashback a scene he wasn't supposed to know since he was unconscious and all.


Studio Pierrot


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you for the gif. ^_^ It is so cute! I will put it in my sig when I get home.


----------



## Star (Oct 27, 2008)

Daaaamn! Some of these are very good! I wish I knew how to make them1 T_T

Oh can someone find me a GIF of when Itachi's hair blows in the wind when hes against Asuma, Kurenai, Kakashi and Gai, when Kakashi asks him who hes after.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2008)

this thread is always great :3


----------



## ouho (Oct 29, 2008)

i've opened a website of naruto shippuden gifs, enjoy :

Naruto and Sasuke's reunion


----------



## Catterix (Oct 29, 2008)

Could someone make 2 gifs for me from 81 pweese? 

1 with the shot of the raindrop falling from the sky to it hitting Naruto and the water running through grooves in his headband?

The 2nd follows really close after, beginning with the shot of the drop hitting the pool, causing a ripple, following with Naruto opening his eyes until the fade out as he closes his eyes.

If you could, that'd be fantastic! Thank yew!


----------



## clemy (Oct 29, 2008)

i would like to ask for a gif please, hope someone will help me
it's that scene where sai turns his eyes away from sakura and starts saying how naruto is indeed weak and etc
i'd really appreciate it


----------



## chocy (Oct 29, 2008)

Star said:


> Daaaamn! Some of these are very good! I wish I knew how to make them1 T_T
> 
> Oh can someone find me a GIF of when Itachi's hair blows in the wind when hes against Asuma, Kurenai, Kakashi and Gai, when Kakashi asks him who hes after.


Maybe you can try searching photobucket, I remember seeing a couple of versions of that scene, including a Vidal Sassoon version.


Catterix said:


> Could someone make 2 gifs for me from 81 pweese?
> 
> 1 with the shot of the raindrop falling from the sky to it hitting Naruto and the water running through grooves in his headband?
> 
> ...





clemy said:


> i would like to ask for a gif please, hope someone will help me
> it's that scene where sai turns his eyes away from sakura and starts saying how naruto is indeed weak and etc
> i'd really appreciate it


I will give these a shot later tonight.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh you're brilliant. Thanks a lot!


----------



## clemy (Oct 30, 2008)

chocy, thanx a lot


----------



## chocy (Oct 30, 2008)

*@Catterix*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*@clemy*


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Oct 30, 2008)

I gave it a shot and made my first gif  i chose Naruto's reaction in ep.81.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



EDIT: thanks to Kool-Aid for the gif border info


----------



## Even (Oct 30, 2008)

that's your first?? :amazed 
Looks great


----------



## insane111 (Oct 30, 2008)

my first attempt also


----------



## Nekki (Oct 30, 2008)

awesomeness


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Oct 30, 2008)

Even said:


> that's your first?? :amazed
> Looks great


Thanks 


insane111 said:


> my first attempt also



Cool!! B&W!! Hidan and Kakuzo, always good choice


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 30, 2008)

Star said:


> Daaaamn! Some of these are very good! I wish I knew how to make them1 T_T
> 
> Oh can someone find me a GIF of when Itachi's hair blows in the wind when hes against Asuma, Kurenai, Kakashi and Gai, when Kakashi asks him who hes after.




was this what you were talking about?



i made it awhile ago.

here's more itachi ones i made.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 30, 2008)

could someone make a gif for me from where shika is having his second flashback about hidan where he is swinging around his scythe (from this ep)?


its in insane111s gif but I'd like only the second hidan part;

thx


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2008)

Latest episode demands gifs!!!

Needs MOAR!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kellögem said:


> could someone make a gif for me from where shika is having his second flashback about hidan where he is swinging around his scythe (from this ep)?
> 
> 
> its in insane111s gif but I'd like only the second hidan part;
> ...



It looks kind of awkward on its own.. that little part is only 20 frames and less than 1 second long


----------



## Star (Oct 31, 2008)

Close enough! 
thanks!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shikamaru is a sore loser


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 31, 2008)

Uh, can I request a 125x125 avatar GIF?

{This Song}

from 1:23 to 1:28 of Sakura?

Thanks guys!


----------



## chocy (Oct 31, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> Uh, can I request a 125x125 avatar GIF?
> 
> still love
> 
> ...


I will give this a try.

*Edit*
I had to cut a lot of frames because of the filesize limit. Hope it's alright.


From Episode 82, 7 Gifs in all.

*Spoiler*: __ 





If you can't see them, they are all here:


----------



## clemy (Oct 31, 2008)

chocy would you mind reposting that gif for me cuz I can't see it, it just says:BANDWIDTH EXCEEDED! 
pretty please


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Catterix_



Hey, thanks so much, but is there a chance you could reupload the first one? I didn't get a chance to save it before the bandwidth ran out on that one.

The second one's brilliant so thanks a lot


----------



## chocy (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay I have just edited my earlier post with the Gifs. I think Picoodle is starting to hate me.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2008)

this didn't turn out like I hoped, but oh well


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2008)

chocy said:


> Okay I have just edited my earlier post with the Gifs. I think Picoodle is starting to hate me.



Awesome, thanks a lot. I have now saved it!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Oct 31, 2008)

love Shika's look in this part!


----------



## Fireball (Oct 31, 2008)

that is great work haydenKyuubi!

got a request if possible. would someone please be so kind and make me an gif. of a particular scene? it's when shikamaru tries desperately to reach asuma in the new intro. 1:06-1:09


thanks


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 31, 2008)

chocy said:


> I will give this a try.
> 
> *Edit*
> I had to cut a lot of frames because of the filesize limit. Hope it's alright.



Thanks alot chocy :WOW


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Oct 31, 2008)

Uchiha Smith said:


> that is great work haydenKyuubi!
> 
> got a request if possible. would someone please be so kind and make me an gif. of a particular scene? it's when shikamaru tries desperately to reach asuma in the new intro. 1:06-1:09
> 
> ...


Made 2 shika running for asuma, hope you like it


----------



## Fireball (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome. thanks haydenKyuubi! 

....love the expression of shikamaru.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2008)

The product of much hard work.


----------



## Ohmek (Nov 1, 2008)

Can someone make a gif for me? Starting from 20:48-20:53 when Kakashi is joining in with team asuma.

thanks


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 1, 2008)

Aeon said:


> The product of much hard work.




May I use the first one? It's simply amazing!


----------



## clemy (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG thanx a lot *chocy*
I wonder if I'm an ungrateful bitch if I beg you to make it as an avatar ...


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 1, 2008)

Ohmek said:


> Can someone make a gif for me? Starting from 20:48-20:53 when Kakashi is joining in with team asuma.
> 
> thanks


I'm new in the art of making gifs but here it goes, with requests like this i can train a bit  hope you like


----------



## Ohmek (Nov 1, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> I'm new in the art of making gifs but here it goes, with requests like this i can train a bit  hope you like




awesome  

thanks.


----------



## Perditionist (Nov 1, 2008)

Aeon said:


> The product of much hard work.



Wow those look amazing nice work!


----------



## chocy (Nov 2, 2008)

clemy said:


> OMG thanx a lot *chocy*
> I wonder if I'm an ungrateful bitch if I beg you to make it as an avatar ...



I can't add any more than this because of the filesize limit.


----------



## f.c. 1908 (Nov 2, 2008)

hey everyone .. what's up 
i have ask .. when i make gif on photoshop cs3 .. how to make it smaller in size when i finished it  

10x


----------



## clemy (Nov 2, 2008)

omg *chocy* that's Exactly what I wanned 
thank u very much


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

Demonic_Ice said:


> May I use the first one? It's simply amazing!



Yeah, go ahead.


----------



## mizuki05 (Nov 2, 2008)

_Nice gifs _


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2008)

insane111 said:


> my first attempt also



Awesome job


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 2, 2008)

Any chance for Chouji gifs?  Thank u thank u in advance!


----------



## GeorgiaC478 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive Fund This Gifs Of Shikamaru XD


----------



## Okokami (Nov 5, 2008)

chocy said:


> I can't add any more than this because of the filesize limit.



O.o For once he looks proper sexy


----------



## centurylm (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome gifs!


----------



## Tensei (Nov 7, 2008)

*i need orochimaru and sound 4 gifs (orochimaru new opening) *


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 7, 2008)

I want a gif of Chouji's hairy ball jutsu for my fellow friend right there.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 7, 2008)

Aeon said:


> The product of much hard work.



That one is beautiful


----------



## TadloS (Nov 7, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I want a gif of Chouji's hairy ball jutsu for my fellow friend right there.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 7, 2008)

SoldaT said:


>



That scene instantly reminds of Jiraiya!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2008)

SoldaT said:


>



He's Chouji the Hedgehog now.


----------



## ~Tempest~Temptation (Nov 8, 2008)

would it be possible for someone to find/make me a series of gifs, of Shikamaru and his father during episode 82, when their playing shoji( I probably spelt that wrong) (it can be just a short little clip, as long as it's continuous), and also when Shikamaru is playing shoji by himself, and theirs the clips of kakuzu and Hidan pop up (again it can be a series of different gifs)


thank you so much!


----------



## chocy (Nov 9, 2008)

2 Gifs.


----------



## sumita (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank You Cool I love these all..Great....


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 11, 2008)

damn it all those gifs are well awsomeness


----------



## ouho (Nov 11, 2008)

here are my gifs :

Pre-skip Sasuke vs. Pre-skip Lee


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 11, 2008)

ouho said:


> here are my gifs :
> 
> Tournament of the Young


nice gifs you have there


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 11, 2008)

Great gifs ouho


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 11, 2008)

Run Shika Run!


----------



## secludedly (Nov 13, 2008)

okay, this isnt exactly shippuuden related, but i made it and feel like posting... tobi IS in shippuuden isnt he? thats relation enough.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 13, 2008)

^ Lol gif xD


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 13, 2008)

nice gifs guys!

LOL@secludedly's gif :rofl


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the tobi one XD XD <3


----------



## TadloS (Nov 13, 2008)

Made it one Gif from ep84 omake 


If someone wants GIF, PM me I will try to do(better from newest episodes)


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 13, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Made it one Gif from ep84 omake
> 
> 
> If someone wants GIF, PM me I will try to do(better from newest episodes)



Lol, it kinda creeps me out.


----------



## laur10s (Nov 13, 2008)

could someone make a gif of chibi sasuke and chibi naruto fighting in the newest episode?  please and thanks


----------



## Aeon (Nov 13, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Made it one Gif from ep84 omake
> 
> 
> If someone wants GIF, PM me I will try to do(better from newest episodes)



Yeah, that does look disturbing.


----------



## Even (Nov 13, 2008)

that is both disturbing and hilarious


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 14, 2008)

that's hilarious!!!


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 14, 2008)

the sai give is pretty hilarious, good work to the person that made it ^_^


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2008)

Can someone make me an *avi* of Kakuzu standing all cool like, between 11:53-11:57

and a *sig* of Kakashi standing there saying "your next" to Hidan all the way up until Kakuzu kicks his candy ass into the rocky wall 

+reps, thanks in advance


----------



## Deidera-sama (Nov 14, 2008)

Here some gifs from the new episode^^


----------



## Aeon (Nov 14, 2008)

Klue said:


> Can someone make me an *avi* of Kakuzu standing all cool like, between 11:53-11:57
> 
> and a *sig* of Kakashi standing there saying "your next" to Hidan all the way up until Kakuzu kicks his candy ass into the rocky wall
> 
> +reps, thanks in advance


----------



## Sharada (Nov 14, 2008)

TOBI 
.... It's funny and creepy 
It's a little fast but still great :3


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 14, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Made it one Gif from ep84 omake
> 
> 
> If someone wants GIF, PM me I will try to do(better from newest episodes)




.. thats weird.. but funny


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome gifs


----------



## BulgarianSasori (Nov 15, 2008)

These gifs are great!
Btw can someone make some Sasori gifs?


----------



## ouho (Nov 15, 2008)

here are my gifs 

Ted Bundy


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

nice gifs, but I think they are a bit fast... would be much better if you slowed them down a bit


----------



## Kabomacho (Nov 15, 2008)

^Oh wow. Those are good but way too fast.


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 15, 2008)

ouho said:


> here are my gifs
> 
> [Post]



Nice gifs and great quality, just slow them down a bit.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine are better.


----------



## Buster (Nov 15, 2008)

This one is awsm! Could've been an anti-Sasuke gif, altho I'm not really a fan of Anti-FCs.

Good job!


----------



## TadloS (Nov 15, 2008)

Great gifs Aeon


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL! So I'm not the only one who thought of our funny masked friend during that commercial!

Awesome gifs you guys!


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 15, 2008)

secludedly said:


> okay, this isnt exactly shippuuden related, but i made it and feel like posting... tobi IS in shippuuden isnt he? thats relation enough.



LOL, thats awesome


----------



## clemy (Nov 15, 2008)

soldat, that gif is awesome


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 15, 2008)

Aeon's gifs are great!

My ep.84 gifs:








​


----------



## Aeon (Nov 16, 2008)

A couple more...


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 17, 2008)

goodness my, those new gifs of the new naruto episode are darn awsome !


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 19, 2008)

cool gifs guys.nice job 
i especially like the Kakashi ones.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 20, 2008)

Gonna now convert shippuuden episode 85 to avi. And then gonna make a lots of Gif's


----------



## Sanshuo (Nov 20, 2008)

Could I request some Naruto Gif ? As in Naruto not other characters


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 20, 2008)

hey, can i request a avatar and sig from episode 85?
this.
could someone make me a avatar of 0:18-0:20
and a sig of 0:16-0:20
both of Ino?

thank you!


----------



## Taxman (Nov 21, 2008)

ah...let's get rid of some of the ol' rust...been awhile since I've posted in here

Now I know the timing isn't back to the usual stuff from me, I'm easing back into making gifs.  Not to mention I've always had the problem where the speed of the gif while in Imageready is visibly different than when I'm on one of my internet browsers.

Anyway... 







hmmm...I was probably too ambitious with this one:


It's been a long time since I've reduced over 1,000 frames 

*fiddles around*



meh I'll probably remake that one.


----------



## Even (Nov 21, 2008)

The Taxman delivers yet again  
Those gifs are awesome


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2008)

Great Job Taxman


----------



## Roxion (Nov 21, 2008)

Mind if I use this for my sig?


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 21, 2008)

Taxman: i'm going to use that last one in my sig.  

Giving you proper credits due, of course.


----------



## zombietwins (Nov 21, 2008)

I made some gifs from episode 85 last night. Not great quality, though >> I need to work on making better screencaps. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 21, 2008)

wow, great gifs Taxman. :WOW


----------



## Aeon (Nov 21, 2008)

Hm, nice gifs. I wanted to make some but a RAW never appeared. I'll check later today.


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice ones, Taxman!

I grabbed a raw, I'll be making a few gifs this time around. 
*
haydenKyuubi*, they look good but are too big in file size to work as avatars here on the forum. :S


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 21, 2008)

Kakashi toss?



More a little later.


----------



## Roxion (Nov 21, 2008)

mind if I borrow one of those?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm putting the last one in my sig . . . lol


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you mind if i avi this one?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 21, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Nice ones, Taxman!
> 
> I grabbed a raw, I'll be making a few gifs this time around.
> *
> haydenKyuubi*, they look good but are too big in file size to work as avatars here on the forum. :S


You're right, forgot about that 'little' detail


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing gifs Ecclaed.



....


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure, if you guys like them help yourself. 



The Bloodthirsty said:


> Amazing gifs Ecclaed.
> 
> 
> 
> ....


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 21, 2008)

Taijutsu





Shikamaru





Hidan





Ino (for the lulz)


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 21, 2008)

^ awesome one with Kakashi and Kakuzu. 

Some more.











*Spoiler*: _???_


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 21, 2008)

Taxmangu 




I''l use this one for rep and credit.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 21, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> ^ awesome one with Kakashi and Kakuzu.
> 
> Some more.


Fucking great!! Hidan's avatars are just :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 21, 2008)

I want the one where Kakuzu catches Chouji's punch and then owns him.

I am too lazy to make it myself.


----------



## ouho (Nov 22, 2008)

here are my new gifs :

here


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 23, 2008)

cool gifs Ecclaed.

did you make the border before you resized the gifs?


----------



## BulgarianSasori (Nov 23, 2008)

May I use this one, i wanna put a little text on it?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2008)

The gifs are amazing <3.

I liked the part where Ino was spinning her kunai around after she tossed a few at Kakuzu. =o. Could anyone do it? ;o;


----------



## TadloS (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome gifs peoples 

Here my gifs from avy and sigy


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 23, 2008)

Where can I get a high quality RAW?


----------



## Rashman (Nov 23, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> *Spoiler*: _???_



Ecclaed you naughty girl


----------



## LayZ (Nov 24, 2008)

Posting awesome gif that Ecclead made for my sig.


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 24, 2008)

It was difficult making some of the gifs because of the way episode 85 was colored. I should play with the compression and dimensions more.

Taxman did a superb job with the fight scenes. 



BulgarianSasori said:


> May I use this one, i wanna put a little text on it?


Sure.



rashman said:


> Ecclaed you naughty girl


He rides it like he stole it?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice gifs from everyone this week. Too bad I didn't join in on the fun...


----------



## Retaliate (Nov 24, 2008)

These are all awesome. Can I use any? (I'm sure this has been asked before but I can't find it).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 24, 2008)

Kakuza is quite bad-ass! Loved that he grabbed Ino by neck and dragged her like a pimp's bitch..

Hidan gifs are always awesome through..


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2008)

Aeon said:


> Nice gifs from everyone this week. Too bad I didn't join in on the fun...


How come your sig changes everytime I refresh the page? Also I don't remember that stuff ever happening in DBZ.


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like the moment when kakashi is owned by the puppets, though it's just a bunshin


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Gifs people!


----------



## Technologic (Nov 26, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> ^ awesome one with Kakashi and Kakuzu.
> 
> Some more.



Can I use these gifs please?


----------



## f.c. 1908 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 26, 2008)

"Long Kiss Goodbye" by HALCALI (Eps. 78-...) 

How about a few gifs of
Naruto UNS  Sasuke Ougis


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 28, 2008)

could someone make me a avatar and sig gif from episode 85? (i already asked for this before but no one did it )

Link removed

could someone make me a avatar from 7:53-7:57
and a sig from 7:55-7:57? both of Ino?
thanks!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 28, 2008)

Can anyone please do this gif for me?
Click here please.
0:59 to 1:02. Asuma only.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 28, 2008)

Great gifs people!!!


----------



## chocy (Dec 4, 2008)

I couldn't find any nice high quality videos from Taisen Ex 3, so I just made 2 gifs. This, and my avatar.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidan Taisen Ex 3


I found a good video on Accel 2 and decided to make some Hinata gifs.

Hinata Accel 2


----------



## Klue (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes Gentlemen, these gifs are badass


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 4, 2008)

my goodness those gifs of the new  naruto game where kick ass !


----------



## TadloS (Dec 4, 2008)

Made some gif of upcoming next arc preview adn 3rd shippuuden movie teaser. 





Expect some more gif's from me.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 5, 2008)

I LOVE YOU.


----------



## jdbzkh (Dec 5, 2008)

Can I use 'em?  Plus reps of course.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 5, 2008)

sure, i don't care


----------



## EternalSkies (Dec 5, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Shikamaru





Could I use this one please?

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 5, 2008)

EternalSkies said:


> Could I use this one please?
> 
> Thanks in advance ^^


Of course! Everything i post here is public


----------



## GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

You rock can i use it too? 

+reps


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 6, 2008)

Can anyone please make an avatar on episode 86-87 when Kiba suddenly went too close to Hinata's face. That scene is so cute!, Kiba is so handsome. Please. Anyone, anybody make that gif. plusrep


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 6, 2008)

Can somebody make a gif of the Naruto Movie 3 trailer? I think it's after episode 87, but specifically crop it to :16 - :25; from when Team 7 jumps in and ending when Naruto charges. Please and thank you.


----------



## ouho (Dec 7, 2008)

hi my friends,

my gifs of this awesome double episode :

PureWIN

^^


----------



## Jeaude (Dec 7, 2008)

The first thing that came to mind when he asked what good will reinforcements will do. This is my first GIF and the text didn't come out as clean as I would have liked.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 7, 2008)

Could you make it a little smaller?(signature) thanks.


----------



## secludedly (Dec 7, 2008)

The Epic Deer that strikes fear in Hidan...


----------



## Aeon (Dec 8, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Could you make it a little smaller?(signature) thanks.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sigging the gif*


----------



## Emily (Dec 9, 2008)

Would someone be a nice guy and make me an animated avatar (125x125) of the Yamato omake of the newest episode? The part where Naruto rolls and throws the kunai and even makes the rasengan. Thank you. 

(Credit and rep if possible will be given, of course.)


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 9, 2008)

Caran said:


> Would someone be a nice guy and make me an animated avatar (125x125) of the Yamato omake of the newest episode? The part where Naruto rolls and throws the kunai and even makes the rasengan. Thank you.
> 
> (Credit and rep if possible will be given, of course.)


You can't put that scene in an avatar because of the filesize. An avatar can have just little animation, look at Aeon's avatar or mine, for example. 

If you want to put that whole scene in your sig, then it can be done.


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 9, 2008)

awsome awsome awsome

new gifs RULE !


----------



## Aeon (Dec 9, 2008)

Caran said:


> Would someone be a nice guy and make me an animated avatar (125x125) of the Yamato omake of the newest episode? The part where Naruto rolls and throws the kunai and even makes the rasengan. Thank you.
> 
> (Credit and rep if possible will be given, of course.)



A sig-sized gif perhaps. A non-senior member avatar, no way in hell.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome gifs, Aeon!


----------



## Jeaude (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is one of Yamato dodging Kunai. It is the best I could do to fit an avatar:


----------



## Emily (Dec 10, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> You can't put that scene in an avatar because of the filesize. An avatar can have just little animation, look at Aeon's avatar or mine, for example.
> 
> If you want to put that whole scene in your sig, then it can be done.



Of course not everything of it. I'm not so good with that stuff but even I know that it's not possible. If a sig is easier for you, it's all the same to me. I'd be happy either way.


----------



## ouho (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are my gifs from the Naruto shippuden 88 episode :

lisk?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2008)

OH SHI--

May I use these, too?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 11, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> OH SHI--
> 
> May I use these, too?


Yeah no prob


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> OH SHI--
> 
> May I use these, too?



That's why they're there.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 11, 2008)

Aeon said:


> That's why they're there.


Awesome gifs... This ep looks fucking great, the FRS is much betterin this ep than 87.


PS: Aeon did you received my PM? If you can't help there's no prob


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 11, 2008)

It would be funny if someone made a gif of the rocks falling on Hidan's head with the part where one eye gets gimped -eew i know..-


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey can I request... those good heart, there. I just wanna have the Gif of Temari, were he call Kakashi "sexual harrasment old fart". I want that to be my sig, if someday wanna accept my request. visitor message me, I'll give the url. but if no one, it's okey


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 15, 2008)

Can anyone do a gif from episode 88  7:50 to 8:08


----------



## Lethe (Dec 15, 2008)

ahh how I love to visit this thread - is always so much awesome goodness - great gifs!!!

woot!


----------



## chocy (Dec 16, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Can anyone do a gif from episode 88  7:50 to 8:08


----------



## ~Tempest~Temptation (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a gif of episode 88, when Shikamaru's surrounded by the deer. I love that scene... it's around 12:40 or so.. 


If no one does, could someone please make it for me... about 12:40-12:48... you can cut it shorter or speed it up if it seems to long... I'd really appreciate it! 
Oh and definitely credit and reps!!! 

It doesn't matter the size really, I'd like to make an amv with the scene...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 17, 2008)

These Gifts are Good


----------



## vifd?c?s (Dec 17, 2008)

hello,can anyone make new shippuuden movie3 gifs ?


thank you


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 19, 2008)

For those that use Adobe ImageReady...

What is the time you use between each clips?

Because it seems all of mine are going really fast!!!


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Dec 19, 2008)

i cant find this  episode any where i wanted to sasuke


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 19, 2008)

150x150


125x125




125x125



150x150


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Dec 19, 2008)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> For those that use Adobe ImageReady...
> 
> What is the time you use between each clips?
> 
> Because it seems all of mine are going really fast!!!



i put this on 0.06


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 19, 2008)

It's about time Sasuke appears again, nice gifs.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 19, 2008)

inorite,, thanks XD

another


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 19, 2008)

Got one with Sasuke cutting  those practice dummies by just pointing his chidori at them?


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 20, 2008)

Takumi - How did you put a border around the gif?


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 20, 2008)

You can find the tutorial here by Kira Yamato.


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2008)

Mi'-Ka-Si, that's an awesome gif of Kurenai. Can I have your permission to use it?


----------



## nick1689 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> Takumi - How did you put a border around the gif?



Thats an awesome gif of Shikamaru, would you be able to make an avatar gif of it for me, please?


----------



## chocy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Just 4 gifs_


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 20, 2008)

Rain's Angel said:


> Mi'-Ka-Si, that's an awesome gif of Kurenai. Can I have your permission to use it?



Yeah go ahead...



nick1689 said:


> Thats an awesome gif of Shikamaru, would you be able to make an avatar gif of it for me, please?



Hows this?


----------



## Necro?sthete (Dec 21, 2008)

*No Oro gif T_T

Please Oro gifs needed....!! *


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 21, 2008)

Oro GIFs coming


----------



## ouho (Dec 21, 2008)

here are my gifs :

thread


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry, no Oro GIF 







Great gifs, ouho


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 21, 2008)

[Freakshow];20781262 said:
			
		

> *No Oro gif T_T
> 
> Please Oro gifs needed....!! *



There's no good parts to make a gif out of! Maybe next week!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 21, 2008)

*Avatars:*















*Sigs:*


----------



## Necro?sthete (Dec 21, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Oro GIFs coming



Omfg 



haydenKyuubi said:


> *Avatars:*



Great great!!


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 22, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Avatars:*



Guess I was wrong!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Dec 25, 2008)

I request Avatar Gif's of any Sasuke images of this Episode which i didn't watch yet 

Prefered in 130X130 and/or 125X125 (130X130 is for another forum  can only use 125X125 here)

Thanks in advance to anyone who does it


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 26, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> I request Avatar Gif's of any Sasuke images of this Episode which i didn't watch yet
> 
> Prefered in 130X130 and/or 125X125 (130X130 is for another forum  can only use 125X125 here)
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who does it


i second this request but in 250x125 or signature size


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Dec 26, 2008)

this didnt come out as good as i wanted oh well


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2008)

​


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Takumi said:


> ​


Hope ya got more then just those


----------



## ouho (Dec 28, 2008)

here are mines :

Calif. family finds $10,000 in box of crackers


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 28, 2008)

more  gifs


----------



## hellohi (Dec 29, 2008)

can someone post a gif of guren and naruto on the water and guren uses her crystal element? i'll love you forever if you do


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, who are you to be demanding gifs?
> 
> I wish I knew how to make gifs, but mine always turn out slow or blurry.



Try delete any duplicate frames.



hellohi said:


> can someone post a gif of guren and naruto on the water and guren uses her crystal element? i'll love you forever if you do



Like this?


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, who are you to be demanding gifs?
> 
> I wish I knew how to make gifs, but mine always turn out slow or blurry.


You better stop whining and start learning boy


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 29, 2008)

Hopefully if it is not to much to ask can some one who has the skills make a team 8 gif from the new scences  from the opening please.


----------



## hellohi (Dec 29, 2008)

yes, thank you so much.


----------



## chocy (Dec 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _5 gifs_


----------



## Kiyiya (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are mine:


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

Great gifs guys


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 30, 2008)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _5 gifs_




Thank you very much!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2008)

A Naruto gif for me,please? pek

Link removed

5:04 to 5:08


----------



## chocy (Dec 30, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> A Naruto gif for me,please? pek
> 
> This one
> 
> 5:04 to 5:08


I hope the scene is right it seems kinda incomplete to me.:S


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 31, 2008)

chocy said:


> I hope the scene is right it seems kinda incomplete to me.:S



Nah,that's how it's supposed to be. Naruto putting his headband on,and walking towards something.

Thanks,by the way


----------



## Kiyiya (Jan 1, 2009)

How do you make it fade at the very end?


----------



## hellohi (Jan 1, 2009)

how do you guys even make gifs? i know i can search it up, but i dont wanna use a big program, something simple and easy


----------



## Kiyiya (Jan 1, 2009)

I use virtualdub


----------



## chocy (Jan 1, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> How do you make it fade at the very end?


If you are using photoshop, this tutorial will help. [Shoku-dan] Vampire Knight Guilty - 13 (704x396) [C8ADC044].avi Scroll down to step 25, the step about "Tweening".


hellohi said:


> how do you guys even make gifs? i know i can search it up, but i dont wanna use a big program, something simple and easy


I read this tutorial, it's really good. here


----------



## Kiyiya (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks.......


----------



## Aeon (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice gifs everyone. I haven't contributed in a while...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey can any one make a gif from 6:39 to 6:48 from Episode 67 please?

Thanks and I will credit and rep


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jan 7, 2009)

Great Gifs guys.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 7, 2009)

A little GIF that I bumped into (Kakashi gaiden manga spoiler):


----------



## Arnaz (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice gifs people


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone made a GIF where Sakura tries to feed Naruto?


----------



## centurylm (Jan 7, 2009)

great gifs!  Did anyone make any gifs of the scene with hinata,kiba and shino!forgot which newest shippuden episode it was from.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 8, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _5 gifs_



Saving these pek


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 8, 2009)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Has anyone made a GIF where Sakura tries to feed Naruto?


Just for you  (and all narusaku's fans out there )


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

I DEMAND gifs of the new ending! Hot girls dancing! GAR guys dancing! The whole thing!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it me or Ino haves big boobs in the ending ?


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is it me or Ino haves big boobs in the ending ?



She always had big boobs. 

I can't decide whose dancing styles I like better: Sakura's dancing revolution or Ino's whip snapping moves.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2009)

Ino looks fat to me in the new ending.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Ino looks fat to me in the new ending.



Awesome. 
*reps*


----------



## Fay (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope they never ever EVER make Sasuke dance in an ending.

Ino looks great in the ending, didn't notice her boobs. 

Can someone make an Ino gif from the ending for me?


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Ino looks fat to me in the new ending.



Hinata's fatter. 

Awesome sigs though.  But I want to see the girls dancing at the beginning and looking all hot and stuff (raw please).


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2009)

This one is disturbing...


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> Hinata's fatter.
> 
> Awesome sigs though.  But I want to see the girls dancing at the beginning and looking all hot and stuff (raw please).



Is this what you meant?


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Is this what you meant?



Oh yes! Awesome!  I shall wear it and credit you!!


----------



## KittyChrissy (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome gifs Aeon!
Mind if I use the last one?I'll credit you of course!<3


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, go ahead. All gifs I post are for people who might want to use them.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Is this what you meant?



Can i use that one too?? 

what about icons (150x150) with the new ending


----------



## MasterRoshi (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG people those are awesome ill try to learn that advanced dance and kinda ill use those gifs 

I puted vido online with song and all xD
other crap


----------



## Tyler (Jan 9, 2009)

Aeon these are amazing.


----------



## Mori (Jan 9, 2009)

May I have that gif with just Sakura and Ino?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 9, 2009)

Hinata looks pregnant


----------



## Aeon (Jan 9, 2009)

Mori said:


> May I have that gif with just Sakura and Ino?


----------



## Mori (Jan 9, 2009)

Perfect, thank you Aeon.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome gifs Aeon


----------



## krescentwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif of the girls swaying during the green background part of the ending around 21:26.... its cute heh


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> This one is disturbing...



Indeed, bui. Let's do it, do it, do it, do it, bui? I don't even want to know, bui...O_o

Can I get one of that part with chouji and one with just hinata-kun, bui? All the parts with her would be nice, bui.


----------



## Fay (Jan 9, 2009)

Can someone make an Ino-only gif from the ending?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 9, 2009)

Ino only? What Ino parts do you want included?


----------



## Fay (Jan 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Ino only? What Ino parts do you want included?



All of them would be nice, but if it's not possible, just do the ones you can!


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif of the last scene with Orochimaru and Sasuke preparing to spar.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 9, 2009)

krescentwolf said:


> Can anyone make a gif of the girls swaying during the green background part of the ending around 21:26.... its cute heh







Sandaime said:


> All of them would be nice, but if it's not possible, just do the ones you can!


----------



## Fay (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank youpek.


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 9, 2009)

Um, so, can you fulfill my request from a few posts up, bui?


----------



## Kiyiya (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Aeon (Jan 9, 2009)

Chibi Buizel said:


> Indeed, bui. Let's do it, do it, do it, do it, bui? I don't even want to know, bui...O_o
> 
> Can I get one of that part with chouji and one with just hinata-kun, bui? All the parts with her would be nice, bui.





Might as well finish the set with a Sakura only gif...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 10, 2009)

Dude if you could loop the part of that gif with those chicks jumping up and down you can make it look like the ending from the Man Show when they had the hot chicks jumping on the trampoline

Though I think you may need to make it go backwards and forwads plus looping it in order to work...


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2009)

Tleilaxu said:


> Dude if you could loop the part of that gif with those chicks jumping up and down you can make it look like the ending from the Man Show when they had the hot chicks jumping on the trampoline
> 
> Though I think you may need to make it go backwards and forwads plus looping it in order to work...



Lol, how's this?


----------



## Sunabozu (Jan 10, 2009)

man those girls are hot. i just thought someone could make a gif of orochimaru


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks,  bui! Can you make one with that part with choji, bui?


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif of the last scene with Orochimaru and Sasuke preparing to spar.
_______


----------



## Billie (Jan 10, 2009)

*sasuke *hav in* shippuuden 91 *a great smile .... make this to gif, pls


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 10, 2009)

More gifs of the lovely Hinata Hyuuga! Please!?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

*Avatars*





*Sigs*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 10, 2009)

in the gif w/gamariki and naruto you skipped the part where gamariki steps on naruto or did the person want it like that?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ I just chose that way, had to remove some parts and i just skipped that one.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2009)

Chibi Buizel said:


> Thanks,  bui! Can you make one with that part with choji, bui?


----------



## CJ213 (Jan 11, 2009)

*A gif request ?*

can some one possibly make a few gifs of Naruto using his Rasen-Shuriken?


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jan 11, 2009)

ye why did they make hinata so fat :S great gifs. tho


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

CJ213 said:


> can some one possibly make a few gifs of Naruto using his Rasen-Shuriken?


Search in previous pages. There are already some with FRS.


----------



## Orochimaruluvrgrl (Jan 11, 2009)

*Can Someone help me please?*

Can someone please make me some really cool Orochimaru gifs please?, thank you!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

^ You should ask for gifs from specific scenes. Search in previous pages of this thread, i think you can get some from his fight with KN4. 

But i would say you could wait for next week: Oro vs. Sasuke! Plenty of great gifs will come from it


----------



## Katsuragi (Jan 11, 2009)

Mind if I use this?


----------



## hinatakat (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm sorry but how or what progam do you use to make your gifs , i would be most grat full if someone told me


----------



## NarutoSenju (Jan 11, 2009)

I also might like to use that gif is that ok?

if not just let me know


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 11, 2009)

hinatakat said:


> i'm sorry but how or what progam do you use to make your gifs , i would be most grat full if someone told me


I use VirtualDubMod to rip the avi file and Adobe Fireworks to edit it. You can check Gif Movie Gear too


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 13, 2009)

Could you put it in avatar format and focus in on chouji, bui?


----------



## Sheiya (Jan 15, 2009)

Woaa... they are amazing ;P

Could someone make some kakashi gifs?(sig)(long ones)(action)(not hidan/kakuzu arc).


Thank you..


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2009)

Chibi Buizel said:


> Could you put it in avatar format and focus in on chouji, bui?



Demanding, aren't we?


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 15, 2009)

awsome new gifs heheh really cool


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 17, 2009)

nice gifs


----------



## Sunabozu (Jan 17, 2009)

Can i request for anyone to make a nice gif of Sasori ...?


----------



## chocy (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't really know what to make from episode 92. So I just made one:


*@Silent-nater*
Which Sasori scene(s) do you want?


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm I hnow it was AGES ago but...

Does anyone have a gif of Hiashi pwning Hinata's kidnapper in Neji's flashback?


----------



## ouho (Jan 18, 2009)

here are my gifs guys :

Victor Valdes: ''Pay me more!''


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 18, 2009)

chocy said:


> I don't really know what to make from episode 92. So I just made one:
> 
> 
> *@Silent-nater*
> Which Sasori scene(s) do you want?



One of Sasuke taking out the army of shinobi


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Jan 18, 2009)

With a little cropping / moving - Weee Jumpy Avatars!!  

 ...... ....... 

They are 100 x 100 and less than 100k


----------



## Sheireen (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey these are nice


----------



## SQHatake (Jan 18, 2009)

wow all of them are really great gifs


----------



## Sheiya (Jan 18, 2009)

Could some one make a sig gif of kakashi?, maybe a sad moment?


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL I HAD to.... XDD

..................


----------



## krescentwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh man.... can someone make a looped gif of orochimaru sticking his tongue out in the recent ep? it'll be epic


----------



## Aeon (Jan 21, 2009)

chocy said:


> I don't really know what to make from episode 92. So I just made one:
> 
> 
> *@Silent-nater*
> Which Sasori scene(s) do you want?



I was thinking of making that scene into a gif as well. There just wasn't enough motivation to do it in the end though.


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 22, 2009)

I know this isn't naruto related, but does anyone know that episode of the Nostalgia Critic where the kid said, "I'm not a chicken, you're a turkey!", bui? Could somebody make a gif of the kid saying the comeback, along with subtitles at the bottom, and critic's reaction, bui? Here's the video for a reference, bui. (the clip is at 4:00 to 4:07, bui.)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2009)

For general gif requests, it's best to go ask someplace like Heero's Gif request thread.


----------



## chocy (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _5 gifs_


----------



## sweetwasabi (Jan 24, 2009)

My first post: I wanted to say that you're gifs are amazing. Thanks to all


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _5 gifs_



nice! I was hoping someone would make gifs of the narutoxjiraiya tender moments  I especially love the one where naruto falls asleep while leaning against Jiraiya, it's so cute it should be canon pek


----------



## Mori (Jan 25, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _5 gifs_



Excellent gifs as always Chocy. The moment with Jiraiya and Naruto is lovely, one of the best quality animated scenes I've seen so far in Shippuuden.


----------



## ouho (Jan 25, 2009)

Some gifs on my website :

killer455


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 26, 2009)

You know that 4chan smile that's everywhere, bui (this one: )? Could somebody take that pic and but Tobi's face on it, bui??


----------



## hellohi (Jan 29, 2009)

Can someone post a gif of when Guren traps Kabuto in crystal? Starting from when the crystal shoots from the wall, all the way till she points one at his neck.


----------



## Robin (Jan 29, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _5 gifs_



could you please crop #3 so it would fit a 150x150 ava?


----------



## chocy (Jan 30, 2009)

hellohi said:


> Can someone post a gif of when Guren traps Kabuto in crystal? Starting from when the crystal shoots from the wall, all the way till she points one at his neck.


The scene is too long, this is the best that I can do. Unless you want me to make it just 150px in width.





Lazuri said:


> could you please crop #3 so it would fit a 150x150 ava?


I tried doing it but I can't squeeze it under 340KB. The scene is too long.


----------



## Mike806 (Feb 7, 2009)

Kakashi


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 9, 2009)

This thread is kinda dead...









*Omake:*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 9, 2009)

cool gifs.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 12, 2009)

Could someone make Gifs of Hinata fighting that Rubber guy?


----------



## chocy (Feb 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 96_ 









A little faster

I feel kinda bad making this >.<


----------



## Okokami (Feb 13, 2009)

im so taking one of these


----------



## Robin (Feb 13, 2009)

chocy said:


> I tried doing it but I can't squeeze it under 340KB. The scene is too long.



ah, okay then, thanks.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 13, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!! HINATA ROCKS!


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Feb 13, 2009)

meh they like to put kakashi in that gay pink outfit.
I have to count the number of time they draw kakashi in a toxedo...


----------



## Rashman (Feb 13, 2009)

chocy said:


> [*]I feel kinda bad making this >.<



Me likes...


----------



## Roja (Feb 13, 2009)

Many thanks for the gifs. I love the first 4 the most.


----------



## Nekki (Feb 14, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of the sequence where the big ugly guy is punching Kakashi on the ground? If possible, remove the parts where Kakashi is shown, i just want the punching


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Even though I'm actually watching this current filler, I haven't been motivated enough to make any gifs lately until this episode. I found this scene mildly amusing.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Nekki said:


> Can someone make a gif of the sequence where the big ugly guy is punching Kakashi on the ground? If possible, remove the parts where Kakashi is shown, i just want the punching


----------



## Nekki (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Aeon, +rep!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 15, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Even though I'm actually watching this current filler, I haven't been motivated enough to make any gifs lately until this episode. I found this scene mildly amusing.



 I love this 

may I use it


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2009)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I love this
> 
> may I use it



Yeah go ahead, though you're already way past the sig size limit with the gifs you currently have in your sig.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay, someone HAD to do it.







I'm going to hell.  XDD


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Feb 17, 2009)

can anyone make a gift with kakashi ? please ^3^ *puppy eyes*


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 17, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay, someone HAD to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Poor Hinata


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 17, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay, someone HAD to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was going to do it but i didn't have time. lolol


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 19, 2009)

Can you do Hinata's Juuken strikes?


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 19, 2009)

MORE Please!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 19, 2009)

keep going!


----------



## geG (Feb 19, 2009)

I think that's almost the whole scene already lol


----------



## Zack (Feb 19, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay, someone HAD to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XDDDD instant WIN


----------



## Akumaru13 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Icon request...*

If anyone doesn't mind though, I was wondering if someone can make an icon from episode 79 Link removed 4:04-4:06


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, well, i though about this too 

//HbS


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! All the GIFs here are awesome!  Great job guys!

Can someone make a GIF of Naruto running off too "pee" and Sakura blushing; from the latest episode. 
In the size of my avatar and in a sig size, please?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 19, 2009)

Serena-hime said:


> Wow! All the GIFs here are awesome!  Great job guys!
> 
> Can someone make a GIF of Naruto running off too "pee" and Sakura blushing; from the latest episode.
> In the size of my avatar and in a sig size, please?


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Louchan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like her feet are stuck. 

Sakura is making the cutest face _EVER_.
pek


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 20, 2009)

sakura have cute face



I love this one


----------



## Aeon (Feb 20, 2009)

Serena-hime said:


> Wow! All the GIFs here are awesome!  Great job guys!
> 
> Can someone make a GIF of Naruto running off too "pee" and Sakura blushing; from the latest episode.
> In the size of my avatar and in a sig size, please?



I hadn't noticed that you wanted an avatar as well. How's this?


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Feb 20, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I hadn't noticed that you wanted an avatar as well. How's this?



Oh, that's perfect! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 26, 2009)

Someome make a gif of naruto using his fart jutsu on Kiba!

Not the old one. The new episode shippuden 98


----------



## chocy (Feb 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _98_


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

Needs more Tobi


----------



## Jesus (Mar 5, 2009)

taking the flying Tobi one.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 5, 2009)

Awww....I love the Deidara gifs.

I hope someone can make an avatar of Deidara eating. 

I will rep whoever does with my approximately 1,300 rep power. 

@ Aeon :

I want to use the first gif in your most recent post there. ^^; I will rep you. ^_^

I just hope someone makes a avatar gif of Deidara eating so that I can use that along with it. Just Deidara eating though. No Tobi in the avatar.


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2009)

Kyasurin, let's be friends 

awesome gifs!!! haven't seen the episode yet but OMG filler Dei and Tobi = WIN!!!


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Awww....I love the Deidara gifs.
> 
> I hope someone can make an avatar of Deidara eating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG! Thanks so much! 

Since I already repped you for the other gif that I'm now using as a sig....I can't rep you right now for the avatar since I can't rep the same person 2 times in a row.

However, I will try to remember to come back and rep you for this avatar when I can. ^^


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, hey! I was wondering if someone could make a sig size gif for me? 

I would like it to be a clip from the bonus at the end where Naruto and Sakura are reading from the newest databooks. (From the newest episode, episode 99.)
Could the gif start where Sakura is surprised and saying how Yamato looks older than he is and end the gif just before they show Yamato going "huh?".

If someone could make that for me, that would be awesome.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey all I haven't read this thread from the start but I'm guessing from the last posts that I can politely ask for a gif and then wish for a super awesome brilliant person to make one for me? 

I'd like a sig-sized one starting with Kakashi's burned hand and ending showing Naruto's back along with the image of Yondaime (you know the part where Kakashi and Naruto clashed their rasengans in training). Pretty plz??


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Hey all I haven't read this thread from the start but I'm guessing from the last posts that I can politely ask for a gif and then wish for a super awesome brilliant person to make one for me?
> 
> I'd like a sig-sized one starting with Kakashi's burned hand and ending showing Naruto's back along with the image of Yondaime (you know the part where Kakashi and Naruto clashed their rasengans in training). Pretty plz??



Well technically this isn't a request thread. I'll occasionally fill requests here but only for current episodes.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2009)

Serena-hime said:


> Hey, hey! I was wondering if someone could make a sig size gif for me?
> 
> I would like it to be a clip from the bonus at the end where Naruto and Sakura are reading from the newest databooks. (From the newest episode, episode 99.)
> Could the gif start where Sakura is surprised and saying how Yamato looks older than he is and end the gif just before they show Yamato going "huh?".
> ...


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Mar 5, 2009)

Perfect! Thank you very much!


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome gifs guys!!!!  
Love the Tobi ones the best!!!!


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome, gifs are awesome


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome gifs of Tobi 

There, no spoilers now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 6, 2009)

art of run lol


----------



## Deidara X Yuri (Mar 9, 2009)

These gifs are awesome Aeon. ^^


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2009)

Hillarious gifs.


----------



## chocy (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Because Deitobi is love_


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, I'm not even a Deidara fan and I love those. Nice, chocy.


----------



## Even (Mar 9, 2009)

damn, these gifs are so awesome


----------



## Roxenna89 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, awesome gif!!!  May I use one for sig? The " Tobi Dance " one that you don't use. Credit of course. =D


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## chocy (Mar 10, 2009)

Roxenna89 said:


> Wow, awesome gif!!!  May I use one for sig? The " Tobi Dance " one that you don't use. Credit of course. =D


Sure, you can even use the one that I am using now because I will be changing my set this afternoon or so.Tobi likes to boogie.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 11, 2009)

nice gif of tobi and deidara guys


----------



## chocy (Mar 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 100_


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

lol @ Naruto  He looks like he has just taken it up the a$$


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Gifs peepz. 

& Lmao @ the Tobi/Deidara Gifs. <3


----------



## Hydde (Mar 19, 2009)

lol, tobi has some serious issues.... im dying to know what that dumbo did to join akatsuki!.-


----------



## Mike806 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Chibi Buizel (Mar 23, 2009)

Can someone make an 80x80 version of the Tobi dance, bui? And try to make it smaller than 55kb, cuz I want to use it for another forum, bui.


----------



## Mori (Mar 24, 2009)

The Deidara and Tobi ones are a definite favorite. Thanks as always Chocy.


----------



## GlenZ (Mar 25, 2009)

can you make me a gif on itachi turns into crows


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 26, 2009)

That gif equals mega ultimate win, the best ever hehehe MORE I say MORE !


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 26, 2009)

Can someone make me a Gif of Sakura giving Naruto the "Love Smack" in EP 101? Epic Elbow Drop is Epic!

JihaD


----------



## Belbwadous (Mar 27, 2009)

Cam said:


> Naruto going kyuubi crazy.



Can someone make a smaller version so it can be compatible with the new msn messenger?


----------



## chocy (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 101_


----------



## Heran (Mar 27, 2009)

Hope you don't mind if I use this one?


----------



## chocy (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 102_ 










*@Heran*
Yeah I don't mind.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 27, 2009)

chocy said:


> [*]



Chocy!

Thank you for #4!!!

JihaD


----------



## Casket (Apr 9, 2009)

Gif Nakkie bath time Sasuke from the OP 5, NAO


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 9, 2009)

I am slightly evil.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> I am slightly evil.


*THANK YOU.*


----------



## Deidara Senpai00 (Apr 9, 2009)

.......? Um.....Hi?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

Casket said:


> Gif Nakkie bath time Sasuke from the OP 5, NAO


----------



## uchia2000 (Apr 9, 2009)

Could you make a gif of the new opening where it shows Naruto standing in the water in the VoTE and Sasuke is underwater?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd bet that someone is going to request a gif of Tobi shaking his ass soon....

Not that I want to.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 9, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of Deidara getting pissed? XD The part where he tells Tobi to get lost?

Thanks. 

It would be good if it can be an avatar. 

The person who makes it shall be repped by me.


Why do Sasuke fans always get the most fanservice?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

uchia2000 said:


> Could you make a gif of the new opening where it shows Naruto standing in the water in the VoTE and Sasuke is underwater?


----------



## Perditionist (Apr 9, 2009)

Requesting a gif of Naruto in the ED from between 00:47-00:48 seconds, except maybe a bit slowed down.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Can someone make a gif of Deidara getting pissed? XD The part where he tells Tobi to get lost?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



I don't know if they came out that well but here's two.

With Tobi...



Without...


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't help but imagine he's thinking, _"Mmm, warm Jell-o bath~.."_


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 9, 2009)

can someone make a gif of naruto in his skinny jeans from the ending?
his hair was AWESOME. 


id love it ever so much thanks


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

Perditionist said:


> Requesting a gif of Naruto in the ED from between 00:47-00:48 seconds, except maybe a bit slowed down.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 9, 2009)

If some one can make a gif of the scan of Atatskui in the latest opening with the AL's eyes, that would be lawlsome and I will give rep.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I don't know if they came out that well but here's two.
> 
> With Tobi...
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  *saves them both*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

Kiryuu said:


> can someone make a gif of naruto in his skinny jeans from the ending?
> his hair was AWESOME.
> 
> 
> id love it ever so much thanks







En Too See said:


> If some one can make a gif of the scan of Atatskui in the latest opening with the AL's eyes, that would be lawlsome and I will give rep.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks alot bro, i love it!!


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'd bet that someone is going to request a gif of Tobi shaking his ass soon....
> 
> Not that I want to.



I can't believe I had missed this request.


----------



## Perditionist (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks so much!


Saving this one as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 9, 2009)

can i ask for another naruto gif?

Its from the ending, its of naruto standing by the pilar then it fades to a group shot.

im naruto fangirl mode, i love the artwork this ending <3 specially the hair.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 9, 2009)

What an awesome gif.  You're great man.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 9, 2009)

En Too See said:


> What an awesome gif.  You're great man.



Nice they fixed the eye color of Leader.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow. lol. I forgot about that scene.....sexy Deidara.  *saves*



Aeon said:


> I can't believe I had missed this request.



You know Tobi looks so fruity/gay there. LOL.

It's great how Deidara ignores him and isn't interested in guys.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 10, 2009)

Itachi is so pretty.....

Great job guys!


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 10, 2009)

Someone needs to make a gif of when Yamato's face came out of the wood to tell off his team, that was hilarious! Could he even do something like that in canon?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of when Yamato's face came out of the wood to tell off his team, that was hilarious! Could he even do something like that in canon?


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 10, 2009)

epic aeon 
+reps


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

Kiryuu said:


> can i ask for another naruto gif?
> 
> Its from the ending, its of naruto standing by the pilar then it fades to a group shot.
> 
> im naruto fangirl mode, i love the artwork this ending <3 specially the hair.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome gifs


----------



## Sheireen (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes nice work


----------



## Perditionist (Apr 10, 2009)

Dammit why are you so epic?










*saves*


----------



## Even (Apr 10, 2009)

awesome gifs are fucking awesome


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Why do Sasuke fans always get the most fanservice?



my thoughts exactly


----------



## laur10s (Apr 10, 2009)

can someone make a gif from the opening where it zooms in on Sasuke's eye and then zooms out of Naruto's...please?


----------



## Deidara X Yuri (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome gifs, everyone! I love them!!


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 10, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> my thoughts exactly



Do not forget Hinata fans. 

Nice gif's hopefully this filler nightmare will soon be over.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 10, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Why do Sasuke fans always get the most fanservice?


Who knows, maybe cuz he usually shows so much skin. LOL, Sasuke likes showing the assy. 

I love it!



Aeon said:


> I can't believe I had missed this request.


What the heck is he doing?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Who knows, maybe cuz he usually shows so much skin. LOL, Sasuke likes showing the assy.
> 
> 
> I love it!
> ...



Pretending to be a school girl, if I remember the subs correctly. 



laur10s said:


> can someone make a gif from the opening where it zooms in on Sasuke's eye and then zooms out of Naruto's...please?


----------



## laur10s (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## chocy (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _103_ 












*Spoiler*: _104_


----------



## Laex (Apr 10, 2009)

aeon obviously rules this thread but here's my own gif of the opening...


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha, thats awesome *saves*

+rep


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 10, 2009)

That's awesome, Alex!



chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _103_


Oh, my... You guys rock.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2009)

my mission here is to make tobi's gifs look completly pornografic


----------



## Laex (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> my mission here is to make tobi's gifs look completly pornografic



this is a good thing


----------



## Laex (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok here's another gif i made of the OP. This part is with Akatsuki.

I don't think i did a very good job on it though


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 11, 2009)

wow awesome gifs everyone! I might steal one or two (A) hehe jk.


----------



## Laex (Apr 11, 2009)

haha you can steal one of mine if you want...


----------



## Laex (Apr 11, 2009)

another gif!


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> my mission here is to make tobi's gifs look completly pornografic



now that's the sexiest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Oro isn't typically my thing, but he looks damn good there. :3


----------



## Laex (Apr 11, 2009)

i agree, he looks all-powerfull


----------



## Even (Apr 12, 2009)

Aleximaru, don't double post... it's against the rules. Just edit your previous one.


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

There...


fine here's 2 more gif's






edit: 3


----------



## Even (Apr 12, 2009)

Great gifs btw


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks 


does anyone want me to make one for them, of a certain part?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 12, 2009)

^ great effort Aleximaru! Keep it up! 

Just a note, don't you think some of your gifs are a bit fast? Maybe slow versions of them will turn out cooler.


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

everyone says they are fast but to me they're actually laggy 


maybe my computer just fails


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 12, 2009)

^ lol well now i know what you need to ask for next Christmas' gift


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

i got a brandnew computer for chirstmas this year... and its amazing... except when it comes to gif's. they just take up so much Ram while im making them and playing them... it gets annoying >_<


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Go buy some RAM.. nahh, forget that, just keep posting gifs


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

willl do 

any requests?


----------



## KBL (Apr 12, 2009)

Any Kisame Gift Aleximaru?


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

@Toruga - sure  even though its still really slow on my computer 


is this good? 



@Kisame - no, but i can make you one if you get me a video


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> ^ great effort Aleximaru! Keep it up!
> 
> Just a note, don't you think some of your gifs are a bit fast? Maybe slow versions of them will turn out cooler.



I was going to mention that earlier. 

Anyway, I downloaded one of the gifs and noticed that each frame is set to 0.02 sec. If you change it to about 0.07 or 0.08, that will fix the speed.


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, i haev them set to 0.02 because if i put them to 0.07 they are extremly slow on ym computer... its practically like click from frame to frame. So i guess its just my computer


----------



## KBL (Apr 12, 2009)

Aleximaru Here are some clips from Kisame... 


:|

:| <---When he appears here... omg 

:| 

Salute


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Aleximaru Here are some clips from Kisame...
> 
> 
> More at Source.
> ...




as for the 2nd video, that one i think would be best to make 


can you just help me out and figure out what episode that video is from... it would be major help


----------



## KBL (Apr 12, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> as for the 2nd video, that one i think would be best to make
> 
> 
> can you just help me out and figure out what episode that video is from... it would be major help


No problem dude....


  Shippuden 12


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks! 

i shall do it after supper! 

it was rather long so i only used the first part...


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2009)

can someone make some gif from episode 103 from naruto,sai and kakashi fighting those guys please xD


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

find a youtube video, post a link, and say from what time to what time you want done


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2009)

allright here i go xD
Link
kakashi's dragon jutsu ,time 5:46 till 5:53
and at time 6:49 till 6:9 
i coulnd't find raw data sorry 
thanks in advance


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

one more questiong 

would you like 2 seperate ones? or the 2 of those merged into one?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2009)

seperate please xD


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

this makes it much easier! i should have ti done b4 bed, i hope...


also when yoy said...



Soichiro said:


> kakashi's dragon jutsu ,time 5:46 till 5:53
> and at time 6:49 till 6:9



6:49 to what?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2009)

ups sorry 6:49 to 7:00


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

would you like any border's to go on them? like the basic .gif border?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2009)

yes ok thanks xD


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

here's #1 done! 




i'm working on the 2nd one now


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2009)

fits perfect!!! *in love*


----------



## Laex (Apr 12, 2009)

here's #2!



creds +rep plz


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone else reminded of this? 

(I'd love a gif of just the head turn [though I don't know if a gif that short would actually look good...])...


----------



## KBL (Apr 12, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> thanks!
> 
> i shall do it after supper!
> 
> it was rather long so i only used the first part...


I like it but sorry for bother you, u cant just use the part of Kisame with his sword? After that part (When the Camera zoom's him)... when the team finds out about him...

If u cant do it, its all right man.- 

Salute!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Anyone else reminded of this?
> 
> (I'd love a gif of just the head turn [though I don't know if a gif that short would actually look good...])...



Hm...I didn't realize that. Excellent point.


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Anyone else reminded of this?
> 
> (I'd love a gif of just the head turn [though I don't know if a gif that short would actually look good...])...



well i made a gif of that part but i added in sakura's head turn and kinda made it into a SasuSaku FC banner  i'll try to make it and see how it turns out 

well as a sig gif i think it`s too short... but it makes a perfect ava!




KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> I like it but sorry for bother you, u cant just use the part of Kisame with his sword? After that part (When the Camera zoom's him)... when the team finds out about him...
> 
> If u cant do it, its all right man.-
> 
> Salute!



oh i can easily do it 

here ya go... 





TorugaSama said:


> this is very good Thanks




your welcome


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 13, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> well i made a gif of that part but i added in sakura's head turn and kinda made it into a SasuSaku FC banner  i'll try to make it and see how it turns out
> 
> well as a sig gif i think it`s too short... but it makes a perfect ava!
> 
> ...




awesome


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 13, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> well i made a gif of that part but i added in sakura's head turn and kinda made it into a SasuSaku FC banner  i'll try to make it and see how it turns out
> 
> well as a sig gif i think it`s too short... but it makes a perfect ava!


 Lovely. Thank you. And who doesn't like a little SasuSaku...


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

i dont... i only made it cuz they asked me very nicely 


also... cred's +repz plz


----------



## KBL (Apr 13, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> oh i can easily do it
> 
> here ya go...



Oh, Thanks dude!

Its great, i lovet it.- pek


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

your welcome 


cred +rep plz


----------



## Robin (Apr 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Anyone else reminded of this?
> 
> (I'd love a gif of just the head turn [though I don't know if a gif that short would actually look good...])...



lol I thought of the same thing


----------



## thewing20 (Apr 13, 2009)

any1 help a noobie out ^^^^^^^^^^

i was looking for gif for awhile and i found this awsome website with this epic thread ;D 

i have some request tho i wanted a avatar for Theninja-rpg.com (some of u might know it ) and i think would be great if u could make me  a Gif of 



The Crow to shuriken part only 

and neji's heavenly Eight Trigrams Heavenly Spin loop

i  think for the the game its 100x100 and 25 kb max >.< but if some pro can make me sumthing WOULD BE AWSOME and i wont forget to rep++ ^^^^^^^ please and thank you


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

well if i did make it, it would be rather LQ and with 25 KB you can barely get anything in terms of gif's...


----------



## thewing20 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> well if i did make it, it would be rather LQ and with 25 KB you can barely get anything in terms of gif's...



lemme see what u got ;D ^^


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

well with a file limit of 25 kb i can only get 1 frame 

so its basically like a regular old non-moving picture


----------



## thewing20 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> well with a file limit of 25 kb i can only get 1 frame
> 
> so its basically like a regular old non-moving picture



1 of my friends worked on this for me 



but its 3 kbs over think u can shave 3 off? 

or make a new 1 like that wit when he does the spin iin Neji bs naruto its cool too


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

cant you just get him to remove one frame? 

i need a .psd (photoshop document) in order to edit it and remove 3 kb


----------



## thewing20 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> cant you just get him to remove one frame?
> 
> i need a .psd (photoshop document) in order to edit it and remove 3 kb



he deleted it cuz he thought he didnt need it mo more =\ DAMMIT


----------



## Laex (Apr 13, 2009)

damn >_<


well aeon might be able to help whenever he gets on... he's pretty much a master of gif's


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2009)

Was this what was needed?



Interesting about the psd file thing. I can always go back and re-edit the gifs I make without having to use that file type.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 14, 2009)

*good works guys *


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Was this what was needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting about the psd file thing. I can always go back and re-edit the gifs I make without having to use that file type.



really!? when i load a gif into photoshop it just shows the first frame as a regular image >_<


i have CS3


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> really!? when i load a gif into photoshop it just shows the first frame as a regular image >_<
> 
> 
> i have CS3



I guess that's another reason of why I'll stick to CS2.


----------



## Laex (Apr 14, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I guess that's another reason of why I'll stick to CS2.



that means you use imageready?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> that means you use imageready?



Yeah...


----------



## thewing20 (Apr 15, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Was this what was needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting about the psd file thing. I can always go back and re-edit the gifs I make without having to use that file type.



THAX AOEN


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 15, 2009)

Could some beautiful soul make this avy size for me? Please?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 15, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Could some beautiful soul make this avy size for me? Please?


----------



## thewing20 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got Another Request If u guys Dont Mind ^____________^


not really a Naruto avatar But it has to do with ninjas 



if some1 could add really cool text to the bottom of this Green Box xD remeber it has to be  100x100 25kb 

The Text Says "What Do You See" u can add a "?" if u want its up to u 

 theres the green box XD


its suppose to be a ninja joke xD but if u guys could help would be AWSOME


----------



## Saiko (Apr 16, 2009)

Can someone make for me a new Sasuke Set from the OP ?

+rep is given.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is something great Fan-service for the boys!


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 16, 2009)

What ep is that Ino clip from?


----------



## Raijuu (Apr 16, 2009)

episode 105

Here is Itachi!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> What ep is that Ino clip from?



Omake 105 !


----------



## Hydde (Apr 16, 2009)

Raijuu said:


> episode 105
> 
> Here is Itachi!!!




what da! 


I would like someone to do a gif for me!

In ep 99, i would like a gif from the scene when the turtle send guren flying...and she kind of break the fall by forming a crystal wheel.... then she starts surfing towards the turtle... and thats it. (i dont want the turtle steppeing of her after it )

thanks in advance!


----------



## Aeon (Apr 16, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Can someone make for me a new Sasuke Set from the OP ?
> 
> +rep is given.


----------



## Laex (Apr 16, 2009)

Hydde said:


> what da!
> 
> 
> I would like someone to do a gif for me!
> ...



i would make this but im not on my home computer.... so i guess you'll have to wait or get someone else to do it 


shall be watching 105 now


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 16, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is something great Fan-service for the boys!



I love it!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is something great Fan-service for the boys!



OMG! thank you for the fanservice! sui is very happy now!
Tought could someone do one from 23:04 wich is like from no grabbin the camera till the fanservice ends?

pwetty pleah?


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 17, 2009)

Ino Uoobage FTW! 

(Uoobage = Uber + Boobage )


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 17, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Could some beautiful soul make this avy size for me? Please?



Can someone make this compatible with the new windows live messenger?


----------



## Louchan (Apr 17, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is something great Fan-service for the boys!


Who said fan service is only for the boys?
Oh, Ino...


----------



## Hydde (Apr 17, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i would make this but im not on my home computer.... so i guess you'll have to wait or get someone else to do it
> 
> 
> shall be watching 105 now






ah ok ill wait!!
Remember the gif should start when she bounces on the water and then she forms the wheel and surfs....and end just before the sanbi foot appeas.

thx in advance.

PD: oh i forgot to mention that the size of ur avatr would be a good one!.


----------



## chocy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _105_


----------



## Laex (Apr 19, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _105_



awesome! pek

can i steal the tobi one for an FC?


----------



## chocy (Apr 19, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Laex (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 19, 2009)

Tobi's such a spaz.


----------



## Laex (Apr 19, 2009)

he's the most awesome spazz ever!


----------



## BullMoose (Apr 19, 2009)

And that's why we love him!


----------



## Laex (Apr 19, 2009)

most certaintly


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2009)

Someone has to make a gif of Ino squeezing her boobs in the preview.

It's when she says "and i will use my female traits" or something like that.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 20, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Someone has to make a gif of Ino squeezing her boobs in the preview.
> 
> It's when she says "and i will use my female traits" or something like that.


There already a couple of GIFs of it.
Check back some pages before posting a request.


----------



## Laex (Apr 20, 2009)

haha the ino gif has been made like 10 times over in this thread, its only a few posts down too...


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 20, 2009)

.
.
.

Made an icon with Shino's gang signs thing he did in 104


----------



## Even (Apr 21, 2009)

lol, really cool Shino icon


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2009)

Even said:


> lol, really cool Shino icon


 
i like his sig gif's better


----------



## osricpearl (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know if this is the place to request these gifs but Sai did some amazing aerial stunts in the movie Bonds and I would LOVE To have some gifs of him kicking flying ninja tail. It was the best part of that movie. pek


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2009)

i might be able to do that after i actually watch the movie?

anywho, i made a sprite of kyuubi naruto 

its kinda more part 1 cuz of the clothes and only 1 tail


----------



## Hydde (Apr 21, 2009)

hey aleximaru u never did my guren gif now that i remember


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2009)

i cant wait for the naruto kizuna ones


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2009)

could anyone make me a ava. of Sasuke turning cursed seal level 2 from the new Naruto shippuuden movie 2 raw that just got released ? its around 1:16:10.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

A bit of Sasuke's awesomeness in the last movie :


----------



## RyuKen-O (Apr 22, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> A bit of Sasuke's awesomeness in the last movie :



You don't mess with Sasuke I tell you what.


----------



## Damoss (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a gif of Kisame blocking Tentens paperbomb Kunai then laughing?

If so please pm me it, +rep and e-sex will be offered..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sasuke's CS2 Attack !


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 22, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> Made an icon with Shino's gang signs thing he did in 104



lol, this one owns


----------



## Laex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke's CS2 Attack !


 
much epicness! 


@Hydde- oh noes! i shall do it


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 22, 2009)

Animated gif from the Kinzua movie of Shino's kikaichu hax   (875 kb)



And an Icon  :3



Apparently kikaichu can fall entire floating battleships now?  LOL  Not that I am surprised, Aburame clan FTW.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 22, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Apparently kikaichu can fall entire floating battleships now?  LOL  Not that I am surprised, Aburame clan FTW.



*Steals it*

Awesome avy, thx.


----------



## Laex (Apr 22, 2009)

another shippuuden gif completed


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 22, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Who said fan service is only for the boys?
> Oh, Ino...



Kinky.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 22, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> another shippuuden gif completed




omGosh!! thanks a lot!!

EDIT:

mmm i cant use it for avatr u know why?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 22, 2009)

May I use one of those?


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 22, 2009)

These are all very nice especially the Shino one's.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 23, 2009)

Good job, guys 

That Guren gif reminds me that we need...more Guren gifs. We need a way to keep her memory alive after the fillers are over.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 23, 2009)

Any gifs of the NarutoXKyuubi vs snake fight would be awesome!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 23, 2009)

Could some make gifs of Naruto vs the movie villain?

And Naruto using his Rasengan on the 3-tailed Beast from ep. 106?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2009)

i would rather wait till a good raw to get gifs so they dont look messy


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hinata gif from the movie


----------



## Laex (Apr 23, 2009)

Hydde said:


> omGosh!! thanks a lot!!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> mmm i cant use it for avatr u know why?


 
you cant use it for an av because theres no way i can cut the gif small enough to fit into the limits of an av (100kb) that gif there is like 850KB after i deleted a crap load


----------



## Laex (Apr 23, 2009)

okay guys the first gif from ep. 106

rinji getting pwned!


----------



## Hydde (Apr 23, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> you cant use it for an av because theres no way i can cut the gif small enough to fit into the limits of an av (100kb) that gif there is like 850KB after i deleted a crap load



yeh i noticed!! but thanks a lot!!!! i love it!


----------



## chocy (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2009)

Gif of Naruto fighting the 3-tailed demon and pwned it with Odama Rasengan.


----------



## chocy (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _bonds_


----------



## Sheireen (Apr 24, 2009)

chocy said:


> *Spoiler*: _bonds_



lol the first one


----------



## Laex (Apr 24, 2009)

most epic gif's chocy!


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 26, 2009)

i went and tried to make some gifs the first gifs i ever made this is the result of it


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2009)

More Naruto fighting the Main villain gifs please!

Also Naruto fighting the 3 tailed demon.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 27, 2009)

here is a sasuke one from the movie


----------



## Laex (Apr 27, 2009)

hey guys!

From the new movie, like a dozen more on the way!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto got Pwned! 

Retard Power! 

Atom Bomb, Ninja Style! 

Sasuke-ness 





also, chocy and soichiro, your gif's are rather large in file size for use, the limit for sigs on NF is 1 MB, and if a gif alone is like 900KB+ there's not room for anything else...


----------



## chocy (Apr 27, 2009)

It's kinda tough making a Gif that's significantly less than 1MB (for me at least). I prefer squeezing in slightly long scenes into gifs because they remind me of the original scene, as opposed to being some "incomplete" story. I don't normally have a sig but when I do, it's usually just 1 gif and that's it. So yeah I am kinda hoping that others prefer having minimalistic sigs too. :3


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2009)

chocy said:


> It's kinda tough making a Gif that's significantly less than 1MB (for me at least). I prefer squeezing in slightly long scenes into gifs because they remind me of the original scene, as opposed to being some "incomplete" story. I don't normally have a sig but when I do, it's usually just 1 gif and that's it. So yeah I am kinda hoping that others prefer having minimalistic sigs too. :3



i know what you mean, i just cut out frames that look the same  so i eventually get down to a size smaller than 800KB

edit: another set of movie gif's!


*Spoiler*: _3 avs_ 












*Spoiler*: _2 sigs_


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 28, 2009)

awsome gifs!!


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks! 

and your sig is too big  the gif itself is over 1 meg and the max is 1meg. you can get sig banned for that just to tell you =D


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 28, 2009)

damn -.-
but thanks i change it right now xD


----------



## Laex (Apr 28, 2009)

POWA BEAM OF DEATH!


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice gifs everyone!


----------



## chocy (Apr 28, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i know what you mean, i just cut out frames that look the same  so i eventually get down to a size smaller than 800KB


Yeah I do that too, totally kills my eyes.


----------



## BVB (Apr 28, 2009)

only awesome and hilarious scene of the whole movie!


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2009)

haha awesome!

I'd like to get a gif out of the scene where Naruto tries to prove to Amaru that his love for sensei's is a LOT bigger. After the scene where he mimics his sensei's he waves his arms and makes a face


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2009)

thats so... not right, like i cant believe you even made such a thing


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> thats so... not right, like i cant believe you even made such a thing



The thread has seen it's share of these kinds of gifs already.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome gif is awesome. :ho !


----------



## Hydde (Apr 29, 2009)

"Sasuke - Kun!!"

"SHUT UP"


One of my favs moments of the movie..... not because it was hinata cuz i love her but because was funny


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2009)

another gif i just made of naruto rasengan 



edit: one more! 

3 more on the way and then im done with Movie Gif's


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread sorely lack Naruto/KN4 vs Reibi gifs


----------



## Laex (Apr 29, 2009)

my last 4 for the movie




noone use this one, its courtney's


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 30, 2009)

so nice man they are all great


----------



## osricpearl (Apr 30, 2009)

So no one made Sai pwning flying ninjas gifs? awww.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2009)

Could someone make a gif of Hinata passing Sakura making her spin from the new episode?


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

osricpearl said:


> So no one made Sai pwning flying ninjas gifs? awww.



agreed, Sai was actually the coolest in this movie. Sasuke only flashed his sword and chest and everyone goes "droooool"


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 30, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone make a gif of Hinata passing Sakura making her spin from the new episode?



I second this.


----------



## chocy (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _107_


----------



## Sword Sage (May 1, 2009)

chocy said:


> [*]



Nice!!

Did Hinata somehow Juuken her causing her to spin without anyone noticing?

\


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2009)

that part with the snakes looks awesome.

is it time for me to watch shippuden again????


----------



## moussa parns 2 (May 1, 2009)

I want pictures  of sanbi ok thanks


----------



## Dark Saint (May 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> that part with the snakes looks awesome.
> 
> is it time for me to watch shippuden again????



No, no it's not.


----------



## Belbwadous (May 2, 2009)

Can you please make this compatible for the windows messenger?


----------



## chocy (May 2, 2009)

I am not too sure about the filesize limit for windows messenger, but I suppose it would be too small for such a long scene.


----------



## Belbwadous (May 2, 2009)

chocy said:


> I am not too sure about the filesize limit for windows messenger, but I suppose it would be too small for such a long scene.



At least make the beginning,please??


----------



## chocy (May 2, 2009)

I am really not too sure about the filesize limit and the dimension limits for windows messenger. I have looked through the help page, but couldn't find any useful information there (yes I am hopeless). So yeah, if you know the filesize and dimension limits, let me know and I may give it a try if it is feasible.


----------



## Lyenyo (May 2, 2009)

Not taking any credit for this as it's chocy's gif.... just wanted to help out since I've been making alot of Windows Live .gif avatars lately. =)




Tested it and works fine on Windows Live messenger.

and for a note the file size for Windows Live is 200kb and 95x95


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2009)

please can someone make Sai gifs from the movie pretty please


----------



## moussa parns 2 (May 2, 2009)

please. i want gifs sanbi  please .i want gifs sasuke vs naruto .gaara  ichibi .nibi.sanbi please.please


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 3, 2009)

movie

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

i was waiting for these chidori kouken gif pek
thanks Kool-aid awsome gifs


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 3, 2009)

thanks xD

one i forgot


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2009)

haha someone asked me to make this, and its very ""


----------



## geG (May 3, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> please can someone make Sai gifs from the movie pretty please



Looks like people only care about Sasuke


----------



## Bree (May 3, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Retard Power!


I would like to use this one if no one else is already!


----------



## Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

Aleximaru good job


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2009)

Bree said:


> I would like to use this one if no one else is already!



sure, use it cred and rep 



Soichiro said:


> Aleximaru good job



thanks


----------



## Bree (May 5, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> sure, use it cred and rep


Whee!  Oh, and of course I'll cred n rep~ 

Just gotta find a new avy now...I'm thinkin' NaruSasu


----------



## αce (May 5, 2009)

Bree said:


> Whee!  Oh, and of course I'll cred n rep~
> 
> Just gotta find a new avy now...I'm thinkin' NaruSasu



I'm thinking SasuSaku


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2009)

Bree said:


> Whee!  Oh, and of course I'll cred n rep~
> 
> Just gotta find a new avy now...I'm thinkin' NaruSasu



NARUSASU! 

 it must be NS or i will killz you!


----------



## Robin (May 5, 2009)

Geg said:


> Looks like people only care about Sasuke



Gotta save up for Photoshop I guess to make my own gifs  I'm scared of what would become of this thread when the story gets back to canon


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> Gotta save up for Photoshop I guess to make my own gifs  I'm scared of what would become of this thread when the story gets back to canon



illegal internet download ftw!


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> illegal internet download ftw!



Indeed...


----------



## Kathutet (May 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Looks like people only care about Sasuke


Does Geg have a request, if I may ask?


----------



## Even (May 7, 2009)

too much Sasuke.... Needs more Sai pwning gifs


----------



## Laex (May 7, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Indeed...







Kenneth said:


> Does Geg have a request, if I may ask?



omgz! name change!


----------



## Soichiro (May 8, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> omgz! name change!



lol what's up with that smilie xDD


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

I'd make some Sai gifs from the movie but I don't feel like downloading it since I don't really have an urge to watch it.


----------



## Bree (May 8, 2009)

mangekyoo sasuke said:


> I'm thinking SasuSaku


I'm likin' SasuSaku



Aleximaru said:


> NARUSASU!
> 
> it must be NS or i will killz you!


As much as I'd love to, I can't find a NaruSasu avy that I haven't used yet  I'll just use a random Naruto one~
*sorry im late, btw, me and the internet haven't gotten along much this week lol...


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2009)

Bree said:


> I'm likin' SasuSaku
> 
> 
> As much as I'd love to, I can't find a NaruSasu avy that I haven't used yet  I'll just use a random Naruto one~
> *sorry im late, btw, me and the internet haven't gotten along much this week lol...



well you can always get a stock and request it in the graphics studio  

i cant remeber the exact name


----------



## ☆ (May 8, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> thanks xD
> 
> one i forgot



I`d like this.

Is it taken?


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

Sai from the movie... 



I'll make more but I'm not quite satisfied with the product. I think I might just download the movie to make better looking gifs.


----------



## osricpearl (May 8, 2009)

that gif is so awesome! thanks.


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2009)

i'd like to take these two, but do you think you can try to make the av regular member sized? 100 KB mega-loves if you can 


i can never figure out how you get so long scenes into such small files >_<


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i'd like to take these two, but do you think you can try to make the av regular member sized? 100 KB mega-loves if you can
> 
> 
> i can never figure out how you get so long scenes into such small files >_<



Best I can do...


----------



## chocy (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _108_


----------



## Perditionist (May 9, 2009)

damn, the only reason i would ever want to watch the kizuna movie is because of the sai fight scenes.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 9, 2009)

I love the Naruto running from Chibi Sanbi's.


----------



## Louchan (May 9, 2009)

chocy said:


>


Kabuto is such an adorable asshole.
pek


----------



## MasterChick (May 9, 2009)

Man I love the Sai gifs!!! pek


----------



## Plot Hole (May 9, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> thanks xD
> 
> one i forgot



Sasuke tossed the tranny.


----------



## Dralavant (May 9, 2009)

Hell yeah! Sai kickesd so much ass in that scene!


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

Aeon OMG you're my hero pek


----------



## ADA 2 (May 10, 2009)

Those sigs are darn awesome, really coolies hehehe


----------



## Laex (May 10, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> Aeon OMG you're my hero pek



what d'you expect? its aeon


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 11, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Sasuke tossed the tranny.


Then he told her to shut up. Sasuke has such a way w/ the ladies, lol.

Awesome gifs as always, guys.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2009)

Foxxy, he told her to shut up because he had an emotional farewell scene with Naruto 


I shall have Sai all over me my set now


----------



## Luvs (May 11, 2009)

*
I completely forgot who made this,
can someone reply back to me,
for I'd really like to use it for a sig on another forum,
will credit violently :3

Sorry to be a bother! x*


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2009)

Glowpop said:


> I`d like this.
> 
> Is it taken?



yeah, you can take it


----------



## Damoss (May 13, 2009)

Damoss said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Kisame blocking Tentens paperbomb Kunai then laughing?
> 
> If so please pm me it, +rep and e-sex will be offered..



This. Please?


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2009)

^^when was that?


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2009)

Episode 13.

I'm fairly sure there's one already made, if you look near the beginning of this thread.

Here's one that's similar...

pfft


----------



## Louchan (May 13, 2009)

Luvs said:


> *
> I completely forgot who made this,
> can someone reply back to me,
> for I'd really like to use it for a sig on another forum,
> ...


I made that. 
A really long time ago, when I was still making GIFs.
Sure, you can use it wherever you'd like.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 14, 2009)

Okay someone HAD to do it:  XDD



I used the gif made by:


Aleximaru said:


> POWA BEAM OF DEATH!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 14, 2009)

^ OMFG!! LOL HAHAHAHAHA XD


----------



## Damoss (May 14, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^^when was that?



During the rescuse Gaara arc.. with the 30% clone.

Tenten summoned a few explosive note tagged Kunai and threw tham at Kisame yelling "I got ya!". There's smoke then it clears and theres just Kisames face behind Samehada lol'ing at her.

Was epic!

EDIT: Found one that Wiser_Guy made that will do, but won't upload to avatar as gif for some reason o.O


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay someone HAD to do it:  XDD
> 
> 
> 
> I used the gif made by:



Mouth Beam of Death!
 





i approve!


----------



## Marlo21 (May 16, 2009)

^You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Mai (May 16, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay someone HAD to do it:  XDD



OMGZ SHOOP DA WHOOP


----------



## Even (May 17, 2009)

IMMA CHARGIN MA LAZA!


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2009)

Could someone make gifs of Naruto vs Kabuto from ep. 111?

Along with Naruto pwning 3-tailed Beast with his two frogs?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2009)

The thread has been pretty dead lately. I'll most likely return to gif making for Naruto once we get back to canon material.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay someone HAD to do it:  XDD
> 
> 
> 
> I used the gif made by:



lol. Wow that's hilarious. XD


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay someone HAD to do it:  XDD
> 
> 
> 
> I used the gif made by:



the fact that it's from filler makes the humor not so funny. If you edited Naruto's KN4 firing his lazah like that, that'd be more epic.


----------



## Laex (Jun 2, 2009)

Aeon said:


> The thread has been pretty dead lately. I'll most likely return to gif making for Naruto once we get back to canon material.



well we all know what happens after this filler arc! :ho 


some epic-ness shall arise =D


----------



## Hydde (Jun 2, 2009)

I see that face laser beam everywhere on the internets anime lols...

can someone give a full explanation to me where this face with weird eyes shooting beams come from?.

It will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Even (Jun 3, 2009)

it's got something to do with DBZ, I think... Not too sure of it myself...


----------



## kage_fubuki (Jun 3, 2009)

Hydde said:


> can someone give a full explanation to me where this face with weird eyes shooting beams come from?.



Best I could find
Don't worry, I didn't understand it either before I found this link.


----------



## Endzeit (Jun 3, 2009)

wow some of the gifs are really cool here  nice one every one who made them


----------



## Catterix (Jun 3, 2009)

Hydde said:


> I see that face laser beam everywhere on the internets anime lols...
> 
> can someone give a full explanation to me where this face with weird eyes shooting beams come from?.
> 
> It will be greatly appreciated.





kage_fubuki said:


> Best I could find
> Don't worry, I didn't understand it either before I found this link.



Yeah, it's basically an edit of a shot from Dragonball Z when Imperfect Cell was shouting for Android #18 to come out of hiding on one of the Islands. Throughout the whole scene, his frog mouth is wide open and screaming, and in a couple of shots, he went cross-eyed.

Then, on 4-chan/b/ someone posted a screenshot of this, then someone else photoshopped that over another face, and a meme was born.


----------



## Charissa (Jun 3, 2009)

Marlo21 said:


> ^You're doing it wrong.


Yes, yes he is.


Aleximaru said:


> Mouth Beam of Death!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lrn2Internet 


Lithe-Fider said:


> Okay someone HAD to do it:  XDD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I approve.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 3, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> well we all know what happens after this filler arc! :ho
> 
> 
> some epic-ness shall arise =D



Not really.


----------



## Laex (Jun 3, 2009)

you dont!? 
*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



The ultimate SasuOro battle  which will most likely be drawn out and filled with flashbacks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

They fitted flashbacks into the preview 

Can I have a 150x150 avy of the second time the camera zooms onto Deidara's angry face please? After he realises Tobi is sleeping.


----------



## Laex (Jun 4, 2009)

sure ill do it, gimme a sec though im making other gifs of 112 atm

okay here's my gifs of 112...








and here's your's pink, 
credz and rep plz


----------



## Aeon (Jun 4, 2009)

More to come, most likely...


----------



## Vanity (Jun 4, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> and here's your's pink,
> credz and rep plz



OMG I loved that part. I was hoping that someone would make an avatar out of it. XD (That's why I came in here today....to see Deidara things like that).

Although I guess I can't use it if The Pink Ninja is. 

I do think that Deidara gif would be better if it went at a slower speed though.


----------



## moussa parns 2 (Jun 6, 2009)

please I want gifs sanbi bijuu pour 98-112 such


----------



## JjEm (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a gif for Ino here? 
could u donate pls!! 
im finding an Ino gif! 
if someone has pls tell me 
thanks!!


----------



## shoujoAiDesuKa (Jun 6, 2009)

chocy said:


> [*]



love it...hina looks hot...omg...

ps: @wiser_guy: can ya remove ur sig gif?i think its an insult to kakashi sensei...and afterall,dont forget that its kakashi that taught sasuke chidori....show some respect ya?

btw,i may over react or watever but i dun think its nice thats all....


----------



## Catterix (Jun 6, 2009)

shoujoAiDesuKa said:


> ps: @wiser_guy: can ya remove ur sig gif?i think its an insult to kakashi sensei...and afterall,dont forget that its kakashi that taught sasuke chidori....show some respect ya?
> 
> btw,i may over react or watever but i dun think its nice thats all....



I'm sorry... _what?_

Are you seriously upset over someone's signature not complimenting a fictional, animated character?

Wiser Guy, please keep your signature, just because people like that need to learn that it's Ok to insult someone who doesn't exist.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys!
Could somebody make me a gif (that I can put in my sig) from the recent episode near the ending where Naruto just set down Yuukimaru's crystallized flower and the view is on him with the light shining on his back and he's talking. And end the gif after the wind blows and just before Naruto stands up after setting down the flower. 
In the episode I have, it should start at 20:35 and end at 20:49.

If someone could make that for me, that would be awesome. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

shoujoAiDesuKa said:


> love it...hina looks hot...omg...
> 
> *ps: @wiser_guy: can ya remove ur sig gif?i think its an insult to kakashi sensei...and afterall,dont forget that its kakashi that taught sasuke chidori....show some respect ya?*
> 
> btw,i may over react or watever but i dun think its nice thats all....



I can't believe I just read that
It's a fictional character.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> I can't believe I just read that
> It's a fictional character.



Well it's normal to dislike a gif of your fav character being made to look bad. I don't like gifs in which Deidara is getting hurt/owned or whatever. However, yes, complaining about it is rather lame. If someone wants to put an Anti-Deidara gif in their sig I can neg them for that...but I won't be expecting them to remove it. (And I'll note that I don't usually neg people for stuff like a sig...I do that rarely).

Anyway, the guy is just new here. He's obviously been negged a few times now for posting that comment it seems. He'll probably learn that it's not the best way to act here, especially not in a public thread.

I think that's all there is to be said though now.

Back on topic....I sitll think there are a lot more great Deidara gifs that could be made from this ep. 

For example, this one Aeon made....



Another one could be made that just shows Deidara's annoyed face at the end, and not the whole part before it.

I do like the other scene with Deidara's angry face better though.


----------



## killi (Jun 9, 2009)

hey can anyone please make a gif of the scene of ep.102 :

please the full scene


----------



## Jaga (Jun 11, 2009)

i like that one... lol... but deidara's scary face isnt as scary as yamatos...now thats scary


----------



## Kaffey (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi ppl!! 
Can someone pls make a gif-avatar for me?  Yeah well it sucks that I just registered and already begging for one but I tried to do it myself first... but I suck 
Shippuuden ep. 112, 18:19-18:23 while Dei _"doesn't talk so much and acts cool"_  And the size...well about 130 pixels high and the correct width to it ^^ Pweease, it'd make me so happy


----------



## Hydde (Jun 11, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yeah, it's basically an edit of a shot from Dragonball Z when Imperfect Cell was shouting for Android #18 to come out of hiding on one of the Islands. Throughout the whole scene, his frog mouth is wide open and screaming, and in a couple of shots, he went cross-eyed.
> 
> Then, on 4-chan/b/ someone posted a screenshot of this, then someone else photoshopped that over another face, and a meme was born.



Thx to the 3 of you 

Xd NOw everything is cleaerr


In that wiki link...the pic of the judge firing his lazer to a dancing dude is full of Random wtf win!!! Loved it.


And the Deidara pics are so PRO




For the one who did this.... i would like it but just with Deidara´s face close up in the end..... would you be able to do an avatr gif for me with just his face staring angrily like in the end of the gif?.


Btw the animators did a good jobn on they n this epi


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Aeon made that one.

I also suggested that someone make one of just his scary face at the end.



Jaga said:


> i like that one... lol... but deidara's scary face isnt as scary as yamatos...now thats scary



lol.

Well, I fancy Deidara so I'm not scared of him anyway.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't know about this but here it is. 





I suppose I'll post some gifs from the new episode later.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for that Deidara avatar. *saves* I can't rep right now but I'll come back later.

Someone should consider making a slower version of this too:



Slower so that his face doesn't go by so fast....


----------



## Hydde (Jun 12, 2009)

omg!!! so much win both of you!! thanks!!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 12, 2009)

Great Gifs Aeon pek <3


----------



## Jesus (Jun 12, 2009)

reserving this one


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 12, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __


You are so awesome!^____^

I had no idea they were at this part already.*runs off to go watch eps*


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 12, 2009)

Can I use? ^^ 

But the ava in the smaller size thing?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Can I use? ^^
> 
> But the ava in the smaller size thing?


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2009)

someone should make a gif of that experiment that exploded


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2009)

oh yeah nice gifs aeon!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydde (Jun 13, 2009)

Even said:


> someone should make a gif of that experiment that exploded



Lol yeah! that was neat!


----------



## Buster (Jun 18, 2009)

Deidara GIFs are win!

And wow.. Foxxykat's sig is disturbing =.=


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2009)

What about a gif of the white haired guy from the preview of ep 115?


----------



## Deemo202 (Jun 21, 2009)

Could um...somebody make me a sig of Itachi's first ougi on NNA2 

screens/sum

First 12 seconds...really appreciate it


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2009)

Deemo202 said:


> Could um...somebody make me a sig of Itachi's first ougi on NNA2
> 
> My thoughts on this series are all here
> 
> First 12 seconds...really appreciate it



This is not a request thread. I'd tell you to ask in the appropriate threads but with only 1 post, I doubt you'd get your request filled.

Also, I don't know if to make any gifs from the latest episode. Anyone have any scene they might want?


----------



## Recal (Jun 21, 2009)

Aeon said:


> This is not a request thread. I'd tell you to ask in the appropriate threads but with only 1 post, I doubt you'd get your request filled.
> 
> Also, I don't know if to make any gifs from the latest episode. Anyone have any scene they might want?



Honestly? There are so many.  I'm kind of an Oro fan, so anything you feel like making from the latest episode would be beyond cool.  Not very specific, I know, but I just appreciate looking at the stuff people make, since I can't do it myself.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 21, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Deidara GIFs are win!
> 
> And wow.. Foxxykat's sig is disturbing =.=


 Is he too bootylicious for you?:ho 
J/k!


Anyone have something for 114?


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aeon said:


> This is not a request thread. I'd tell you to ask in the appropriate threads but with only 1 post, I doubt you'd get your request filled.
> 
> Also, I don't know if to make any gifs from the latest episode. Anyone have any scene they might want?


When Sasuke uses the Sharingan to reply the events of the body transfer in Kabuto's mind.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 22, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Is he too *bootylicious* for you?:ho
> J/k!
> 
> 
> Anyone have something for 114?



Love dat word.


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2009)

I would still love to see a gif of Mr. Exploding experiment from 113...


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a few. I might make more...


----------



## Golden Devil (Jun 23, 2009)

Even said:


> I would still love to see a gif of Mr. Exploding experiment from 113...



yeah do the experiment! EXPLODING EXPERIMENT EXPLODING EXPERIMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 23, 2009)

Great Gifs, Aeon!


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2009)

lol they are amazing gif's 


wth? how did you get them so HQ? hmmmm?


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2009)

true, but i find when i save the gif it gets lower quality then when its being viewed in PS... maybe i should just play around with the dither lol


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I tend to mess around with the dither as well. If a gif is really long, I'll go as far as 50% to try to get the size as low as possible. Usually I'll go with 90% and if a gif is really short I don't change it at all.


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2009)

i would like to have these 

they are amazingly epic  can you make the av junior member sized?


----------



## Robin (Jun 25, 2009)

whaaaaat? no fingerbang gifs?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 25, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> i would like to have these
> 
> they are amazingly epic  can you make the av junior member sized?


----------



## DeLarge (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome Suigetsu gifs Aeon...*grabs*


----------



## Robin (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks!  I should probably use one


----------



## Laex (Jun 25, 2009)

DeLarge said:


> Awesome Suigetsu gifs Aeon...*grabs*



way to steal the one i already grabbed ._.


hoho, i may also use this one, cuz suigetsu fighting = epic 

kty :aweosme


----------



## Red Version (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone know what the newest movie is called?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2009)

Why the hell are you asking that question in a thread about gifs?


----------



## erumi (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm surprised there's no Suigetsu getting out of the water GIFs, though I must admit, the anime just didn't give it the justice that the manga presented


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought about making one of him first emerging from the water but the scene is too damn long.


----------



## Red Version (Jun 26, 2009)

Cuss u guys were makin, Gifs of it.

Sorry


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry, I got a bit carried away.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jun 26, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Why the hell are you asking that question in a thread about gifs?


How bout a gif of Sasuke pwning that guy on the horse and riding it


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 26, 2009)

some i made from 114


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2009)

wooohuhhu!
This suigetsu Gfs are so awesome that I cannot even decide wich one to use 
Thanks alot to the gif makers!


----------



## Red Version (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone make a gif, of all of akatsuki standing in the entrance to temple when itachi walks in. Episode 114?


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice gifs you got there.

I take the Sasukeee ava


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2009)

nice gifs Aeon


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 28, 2009)

Could someone post some Naruto vs Kabuto gifs from ep. 111?


----------



## Mish (Jun 29, 2009)

Any ava's or sigs of Karin yet? D:


May I reserve this?


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Any ava's or sigs of Karin yet? D:
> 
> 
> May I reserve this?



there was barely anything of kairi in the last episode, wait till thurday's episode


----------



## Kyou (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey, is anyone able to make an avvie/sig set of 1:14-1:15 (the Ino part) in the new Shippuden Trailer here: Benfica renews Reyes

And if you could on the last frame hold it for little longer so its not like an icon that'll cause epileptic fits or something since its pretty quick XD

Rep and Credit, Thanks~~


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 30, 2009)

can anyone make a gif on where orochimaru was watching itachi do some "training" i think its episode 114


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2009)

Where is the skirmish battle between Naruto and Kabuto? I want gifs of them!


----------



## Mish (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that the new ep is out, could someone do the part in the op where it shows Team hebi, and the part at the end with Sakura running?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jul 2, 2009)

I can someone make sakura walking (showing her ass side)  pretty please?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 2, 2009)

I want one of Sakura running on the water please~


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 2, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I can someone make sakura walking (showing her ass side)  pretty please?



sakura was hot wasnt she  ahhh the details of a woman

id raep her so hard


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 2, 2009)

116 avvie request

the part where Kairn and Sasuke are alone together

it's a close-up of Sasuke's face and he squints his eyes

it's a brief shot but would make a great avatar


----------



## Mish (Jul 3, 2009)

Reserving and repped.

Thanks.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 3, 2009)

Sakura...

what a woman


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone got a gif of sakura bobbing her head back and forth from the last ending that aired before this new one?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 3, 2009)

Lanna said:


> Reserving and repped.
> 
> Thanks.



Uhm...I requested that one too 

nevermind


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jul 3, 2009)

Could I request a gif?
From the new ending...the one where Sakura is walking on the beach with her hat still on and the can in her hand. (The side-view one, not the view from behind her.)

Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Jul 3, 2009)

what! 

only 2 gif's of the new episode


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2009)

sakura chan:ho


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2009)

Suigetsu looks really cool there. Much more so than the others.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 3, 2009)

They look good I will let someone else have them


----------



## Twirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome GIF's


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 3, 2009)

Pretty old lol


----------



## Twirl (Jul 3, 2009)

True...


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 3, 2009)

Can somebody make a GIF of suigetsu doing the sword slash thing from the new version of the OP without the other appearing. sizes: SIG and Profile size  Please and Thank You


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 4, 2009)

Sol Starrk said:


> Can somebody make a GIF of suigetsu doing the sword slash thing from the new version of the OP without the other appearing. sizes: SIG and Profile size  Please and Thank You



You're so over the limit


----------



## X Karin X (Jul 4, 2009)

Could someone please make me a good avy and sig, preferably from the part when shes with Sasuke


----------



## X Karin X (Jul 4, 2009)

Good avatar and sig of Karin* srry about that =O


----------



## Twirl (Jul 4, 2009)

There is a thread for sig and avatar requests (you will need 200+ posts), you should ask there, I doubt that you will find many people in this thread that will do that for you.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 4, 2009)

run sakura run! 


dat ass!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2009)

well those are great gifs aeon the sakuras and hebi gifs but can some one tell me if they are of an opening or ending ??? because I have seen it until  episode 105 so I don`t know


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 4, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> well those are great gifs aeon the sakuras and hebi gifs but can some one tell me if they are of an opening or ending ??? because I have seen it until  episode 105 so I don`t know


Yeah it is ending 10 for shippuden


----------



## Otori (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice ones Aeon, was hoping you'd do those 
Reservin'


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 4, 2009)

There i deleted 2 SIG's


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome THX Kool!!!


----------



## reitakun (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome ones as always


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 5, 2009)

Twirl said:


> There is a thread for sig and avatar requests (you will need 200+ posts), you should ask there, I doubt that you will find many people in this thread that will do that for you.


Sorry I mest up my post earlier and could not fix it so sorry for in a way double posting but those team 7 gifs are just too awesome to not reserve *repped*


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh yeah Dragonpiece. Nice naruto sasuke and sakura GIF!!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks! gifs for next episode are going to be awesome let me tell you!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 5, 2009)

Kabuto vs Naruto battle from ep. 111, please?


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 6, 2009)

i have to see the new episode when it comes out!!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 6, 2009)

Me too I hope some new gifs be made by the end of today cause i am in the mood of... repping


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 7, 2009)

Cant wait for thursday!! its gonna be a good episode!! juugo vs sasuke!!


----------



## Belbwadous (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone make some gif animation about Orochimaru flash black before getting killed by Sasuke? Please?


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 7, 2009)

that was an epic scene. sasuke killing orochimaru.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 7, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is the clip!
> 
> D9



I don't know how to download the clip from there.


----------



## Red Version (Jul 9, 2009)

Could anyone make a gif of kakashi in the new opening at 5:11.


----------



## krome (Jul 9, 2009)

Mind if I use this one?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

I someone already used that gif I think and aeon can we get some new gifs from the new episode?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice gif Aeon.


----------



## Otori (Jul 9, 2009)

@ Karin, yeah I used it but I don't mind and im sure Aeon doesn't either ^^


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 9, 2009)

Naruto Shppuden episode 117 was great!! cant wait for next weeks episode


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah this isn't the thread to talk about it this where get gifs lol


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2009)

Yay,Kimi was in this epy.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 10, 2009)

Kimi 

Can I get a .gif of the last bit of the episode with Naruto and Ino? From 20:50 - 20:55
[from the part where Ino rings the bell that Naruto wins, and Naruto the hearts in his eyes]


----------



## Duffy (Jul 10, 2009)

*epi 117*

Can anyone make an avatar gif [Size around 125x125] of Jugo going cursed seal mode, while talking to himself [Leave out the words if possible]

it's around 10:27 to 10:40


----------



## Seany (Jul 10, 2009)

No gif of Sasuke slicing that guy in a second? surprising.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 11, 2009)

Seany said:


> No gif of Sasuke slicing that guy in a second? surprising.



it happened too quick 

sa.su.ke.kuun's lightning fast!


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 12, 2009)

Can somebody make a GIF of Sasuke Cutting that guy that was in the seccond state of the curse mark before entering the prison.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 12, 2009)

can sum1 make me a .gif image of a scene in his fight with sanbi?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 15, 2009)

I really don't want to look through all 176 pages... does anyone have any Deidara ones I could use as my avatar? :3


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I really don't want to look through all 176 pages... does anyone have any Deidara ones I could use as my avatar? :3




look at page 170


----------



## Toxic (Jul 15, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> look at page 170


Oh thanks.


Aeon, can I put this in my signature?


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 15, 2009)

Would anyone mind re-uploading the Akatsuki Leader gifs that were made from episodes 80 and 81? They're from pages 132 and 133 but the links have all died; Kool-Aid made them.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Oh thanks.
> 
> 
> Aeon, can I put this in my signature?



Um yeah, go ahead.


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Jul 16, 2009)

can i use this gif


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Jul 16, 2009)

my first gifs


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

HidanBulgaria said:


> my first gifs



nice


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2009)

nice gifs, the second could get better if you make it with a little size nice


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2009)

well I guess from youtube, you have to go to the video you want then in the url put before the word "youtube" the word "kick" and it send you to a different page model where you can download it


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, here goes - I just made my first animated GIF whatsoever, based on Shippuuden 30's omake. The speed is acting up and I didn't pay attention to what sizes are allowed for sigs and avatars; this was more of an attempt to figure out how to make them than actually provide a possible signature. 


In preparation for Kakashi Gaiden


----------



## MS81 (Jul 18, 2009)

cool ava & sigs!!!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 18, 2009)

Good to know more people are helping out on this


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jul 18, 2009)

Great GIFs in here!


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 18, 2009)

This is My first GIF

I Know it is bad


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

kingzozo said:


> This is My first GIF
> 
> I Know it is bad



size is to big hehe
but good job


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 18, 2009)

@Shukumei 
here's one, but i couldn't find the others. if there's a scene from there that you want just let me know.


here's another i found for whoever wants it.


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome Gifs as always


----------



## Candy (Jul 18, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> @Shukumei
> here's one, but i couldn't find the others. if there's a scene from there that you want just let me know.
> 
> 
> here's another i found for whoever wants it.



Ill take the bottom one. rep and credit  or do you not want credit


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> @Shukumei
> here's one, but i couldn't find the others. if there's a scene from there that you want just let me know.



can I have this???


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah, you can take it.


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 19, 2009)

Can i request gif's from naruto shippuden games?


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Guys...

I have new GIFs today

please give me your opinions about the photos


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 22, 2009)

these are ok but they run a bit slow


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

kingzozo said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I have new GIFs today
> 
> please give me your opinions about the photos



wich programm do you use for your gifs?


----------



## Hisokaomi (Jul 23, 2009)

kingzozo said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I have new GIFs today
> 
> ...




I love this gif! Naruto looks so cool in it!


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 23, 2009)

*Dragonpiece*​ 
*Thanks for your opinion.*​ 

*=====*​ 
*Soichiro*​ 
*I used SWF-AVI-GIF Converter*​ 
*to download:*
* Soichiro*​ 

*=====*​ 
*Hisokaomi*​ 
*I think that so..bro* ​ 

*=====*​


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

kingzozo said:


> *Dragonpiece*​
> *Thanks for your opinion.*​
> 
> *=====*​
> ...




KMPlayer maks better frames


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2009)

where is aeon these days? i was looking for some 116 gifs


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 24, 2009)

he was just on the other day


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2009)

orly? than he must be getting lazy, not making gifs of 116/117/118


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

Or maybe there's just nothing of worth to make GIFs of...


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 24, 2009)

OR maybe he has a life


----------



## Feraligatr (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazing gifs people! Especially Aeon


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 24, 2009)

Can somebody make a Jugo GIF while hes on Curse mark talking to sasuke from episode 118
(Profile Size)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2009)

It's very likely that I'll be making Naruto gifs this week. :xzaru


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It's very likely that I'll be making Naruto gifs this week. :xzaru



this is good than  

i actually got lazy and didnt watch the newest episode last week ._.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> this is good than
> 
> i actually got lazy and didnt watch the newest episode last week ._.




you should watch it xD


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet. KG gifs FTW


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Jul 29, 2009)

can anyone made Juugo gifs - one for avatar and one for sig spec for me pls pls pls


----------



## Belbwadous (Jul 30, 2009)

Any Kakashi gaiden gif's please?


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Cxplorer said:


> Any Kakashi gaiden gif's please?










more are coming


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 30, 2009)

good to know bring some avatars too please


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> good to know bring some avatars too please



avatars



sisgnatur






still more coming


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

good gifs , but they lack borders ._.  

also what dither did you put on them? they look kinda fuzzy ._.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

i don't know ._.

are these here also lacking ?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 30, 2009)

I will take these actualy  aand the 2 in my sig and avatar


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> I will take these actualy  aand the 2 in my sig and avatar



go ahead


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

yup still lacking border! 


also ima making an ItaSasu gif of the new oepning, no one else make one


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

i don't know how to put border but without it's ok to
if Aeon is in mood to he might make better then mine


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i don't know how to put border but without it's ok to
> if Aeon is in mood to he might make better then mine




oh shiz ._. this is an extremely long gif, are you sure its under 1MB?

also you might want to spoiler tag all your gifs lagg to the extreme


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> also ima making an ItaSasu gif of the new oepning, no one else make one


 it has alrady been done


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

where is the OP?


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> oh shiz ._. this is an extremely long gif, are you sure its under 1MB?
> 
> also you might want to spoiler tag all your gifs lagg to the extreme



i thought they have to be under 2 Mb ? O.O


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

1 MB 


and than dragon  has 2 of them in his sig at once = 4 MB = possible sig bann


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> 1 MB
> 
> 
> and than dragon  has 2 of them in his sig at once = 4 MB = possible sig bann



ooohh shit -.-


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

sig banned is when modz come and pwn you sig so you dont have one


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> oh shiz ._. this is an extremely long gif, *are you sure its under 1MB?*
> 
> also you might want to spoiler tag all your gifs lagg to the extreme



Its 1941.27 KB (1987857 bytes)
1024 KB = 1 MB (4 to 6 digits)
In other words, its over the limit.


Dragonpiece said:


> it has alrady been done



Mind if I take, or was it already taken?


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

This is lies its 1MB not 1941KB.



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Absolute Maximum Filesize Limit - 1MB (1024KB)
> This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files
> 
> The filesize and size limits are not TARGETS, they are the absolute maximum you're allowed. Stepping even slightly over is against the Rules. Animated anime scenes are pretty but not everyone wants to wait for twenty megabytes worth of them to open a page.




trufax.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL. You can't read. _THE GIF HE MADE IS 1941 KB_. Not the limit. The limit to NF sig limits is 1024 kb = 1 MB. Trustory.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 30, 2009)

kairi said:


> Its 1941.27 KB (1987857 bytes)
> 1024 KB = 1 MB (4 to 6 digits)
> In other words, its over the limit.
> 
> ...


It is not mine it is aeons ask him


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 30, 2009)

Please put some 4th Hokage's gifs and the Flying Thundergod Jutsu!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh drats i broke the sig limit lol


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> It is not mine it is aeons ask him



Alright, thanks, I asked him.


Matrix XZ said:


> Please put some 4th Hokage's gifs and the Flying Thundergod Jutsu!



I'd like that as well, hopefully Aeon will do some.


Dragonpiece said:


> Oh drats i broke the sig limit lol



Yeah, your not allowed to have anything over 1024kb (1 MB). If you are unsure on whether the image is over or not, right click the image and go to properties, you should find the file size there.


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

lol sigbanned.

anywyas ima making a obito fail set  so no making of obito fail. or did soro already make that?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems I can't find any raws for the episode.


----------



## Robin (Jul 30, 2009)

Reps for Yondaime win nao


----------



## Otori (Jul 30, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Seems I can't find any raws for the episode.



How can there be none?  Unless you want super HQ. Maybe hit up the ep thread, ask around....


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

I assume there are some raws on crunchyroll, but I believe they have a watermark.


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 30, 2009)

Ugh...............


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2009)

I dislike making gifs using episodes with subs.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

I mainly want the part where Minato uses Flying God, the first time when Kakashi got hit.

I'm pretty sure the raw will come out soon though, though it should already be out


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I dislike making gifs using episodes with subs.



water mark is worse, IMO



kairi said:


> I mainly want the part where Minato uses Flying God, the first time when Kakashi got hit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the raw will come out soon though, though it should already be out



Ikr?


----------



## Laex (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope for some obito gifs to stealrep you for


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

I leave for a few hours and still no usable sub or raw in sight.


----------



## envoyofuno (Jul 31, 2009)

Can I use this


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> Reps for Yondaime win nao



this. 

preferably in 150x150 avy size.

i will also throw in my first born


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll oblige as soon as I find a raw.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I'll oblige as soon as I find a raw.



start thinking of a name then 


pek


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally found a raw. 







More to come...


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2009)

Aeon said:


> More to come...



using 

more?...


----------



## Seany (Jul 31, 2009)

Where did you find the Raw? where?!


----------



## neshru (Jul 31, 2009)

wow, you guys made gifs for everything minus the most impressive scene


----------



## Laex (Jul 31, 2009)

Aeon!  

i see you found a useable episode :ho I shall be waiting for some Obito x Rock  gif's


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

neshru said:


> wow, you guys made gifs for everything minus the most impressive scene



Err, I still haven't finished making some.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 31, 2009)

pek 

Now, which to use...


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

YES. YOINK


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2009)

What abut Minato using the Flying Thunder God when saving Kakashi?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 31, 2009)

May I have an animated avatar of Minato taking out the kunai and winking? Umm...kinda like the one Aeon made, but stopped before it switches to Kakashi and Rin in the picture. MSN only allows animated gifs under 200 KB, so if that's too much, maybe stop it when he opens his eye afterwards...?

Thank you very much in advance! =)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2009)

Great  Gifs Aeon


----------



## Belbwadous (Jul 31, 2009)

kairi said:


> YES. YOINK



Ownage! Feel the power of Konoha yellow flash!!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> What abut Minato using the Flying Thunder God when saving Kakashi?


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 31, 2009)

May I please use?
pek


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 1, 2009)

How do you use KMplayeR?
Can KmPlayer do what VirtualDub does?
Which is you can cut a scene from the video and it also includes audio?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2009)

nice gif of kakashi gaiden here .


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2009)

FeiHong said:


> How do you use KMplayeR?
> Can KmPlayer do what VirtualDub does?
> Which is you can cut a scene from the video and it also includes audio?



No idea...


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Just threw these together. Tell me what you think. I can make them bigger if anyone wants to use them.


*Spoiler*: _Yondaime/4th Hokage_


----------



## stavrakas (Aug 1, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> Just threw these together. Tell me what you think. I can make them bigger if anyone wants to use them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi_



Can I use this plz? And could you make it a little bigger for sig use?


----------



## Hisokaomi (Aug 1, 2009)

All the Kakashi Gaiden gifs are made of win:mj


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 1, 2009)

Aeon, do you know how to remove the latest KM player?


----------



## Laex (Aug 1, 2009)

Hisokaomi said:


> All the Kakashi Gaiden gifs are made of win:mj



Trustory


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i don't know how to put border but without it's ok to
> if Aeon is in mood to he might make better then mine



nice, can i use this one?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys that of kakashi gaiden its anime or a fan manga animation I have been disconected from naruto since that filler  with Guren start so can you tell me ??? and nice gifs


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 1, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Can I use this plz? And could you make it a little bigger for sig use?



Of course you can. How big?


----------



## stavrakas (Aug 1, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> Of course you can. How big?



Like 350x150 or something like that. The bigger the better actually, thx in advance mate I'll rep you


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 1, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Like 350x150 or something like that. The bigger the better actually, thx in advance mate I'll rep you





This ok?


----------



## Miss popcorn (Aug 1, 2009)

can i use it as sig ?


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Miss popcorn said:


> can i use it as sig ?



Sure. Do you want me to make it bigger?


----------



## Miss popcorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> Sure. Do you want me to make it bigger?



yes please


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Miss popcorn said:


> yes please



What size my friend?


----------



## Miss popcorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> What size my friend?



200?200


----------



## Esmereina (Aug 1, 2009)

I totally need to stop watching porn just before coming into NF... *sigh*

"can you make it bigger?"

"what size?"

"200x200"   .....    at myself for thinking it differently....


....

anyways.. back to topic.. i adore these gifs.  am i allowed to use one of them as well?  ^^;  the one that Soichiro made i would like to use..if its ok with him... ^^


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Miss popcorn said:


> 200?200


----------



## Miss popcorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you my friend


----------



## stavrakas (Aug 2, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> This ok?



Thx so much


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 2, 2009)

Aeon, could you make


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 2, 2009)

Aeon - Where do you get your video from. It all seems very high quality.


----------



## Mish (Aug 2, 2009)

I know this is really old but could someone do a gif where Orochimaru was watching Itachi train, episode 114 or something...


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

could you make this one smaller please?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> Aeon - Where do you get your video from. It all seems very high quality.



I downloaded the raw that Taka provided.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2009)

Woow nice gifs, Aeon can I use this in my sig???


----------



## santanico (Aug 2, 2009)

hey Aeon, may I use the Minato GIF you've just created?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2009)

Um, go ahead.


----------



## Calm (Aug 2, 2009)

For those interested in learning how to make their own gif, there are members who make a guide how to:

Valkyria Chronicles Episode 18 sub

Enjoy ! I sure making my own gif every now and then


----------



## valerian (Aug 5, 2009)

Can I take this?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 5, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Can I take this?



Go ahead, no one seems to have used it.


----------



## Sol Starrk (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome gifs!! Kakashi Chronicles best thing so far made for Naruto


----------



## Billie (Aug 7, 2009)

2x Naruto.gifs _(from naruto movie 6)_
​


----------



## Hisokaomi (Aug 7, 2009)

blackssk said:


> 2x Naruto.gifs _(from naruto movie 6)_
> ​



Ewww, Naruto looks so adorable swinging the bells in his hands!

Great gif!


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 7, 2009)

This is so cute ^^


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2009)

someone should put "I can has Xmas?" caption in there 




this thread is made of epic and win and I love you guys


----------



## Yumi (Aug 7, 2009)

blackssk said:


> 2x Naruto.gifs _(from naruto movie 6)_


*Can I have this?*


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 7, 2009)

Mish said:


> I know this is really old but could someone do a gif where Orochimaru was watching Itachi train, episode 114 or something...


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 8, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Omake:*



Can anyone tell me which episode are these gifs from? (they're near the end as well right?)


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2009)

Yumi said:


> *Can I have this?*



you can have it


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2009)

woow great gifs specially those of the new movie


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Here is 8_ 





















If you want me to customize any of them or have a request just send me a PM


----------



## Vanity (Aug 13, 2009)

Someone please make gifs of the Deidara scenes from the new ep! Please. 

OMG. 

The main part I want is the stare from Deidara in the end but I want gifs of basically all of Deidara's parts in this ep. He looked so hot.

Some avatars and sigs would be nice. I will rep people who make good ones.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 13, 2009)

Mi'-Ka-Si said:


> *Spoiler*: _Here is 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking.  will rep later or today.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 13, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Someone please make gifs of the Deidara scenes from the new ep! Please.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> ...



Only Deidara looks good in this Episode 


Fixed with the fade out effect


----------



## Helix (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't made any in awhile so they probably look like crap.

*Signatures*









*Avatars*


----------



## Gonder (Aug 13, 2009)

could someone make some kaubto gifs


----------



## Vanity (Aug 13, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I haven't made any in awhile so they probably look like crap.
> 
> *Signatures*
> 
> ...



I probably won't end up using those ones but thanks for making some anyway. ^_^ So I will still rep. lol.

And someone needs to make Senior member size avatars. 150 x 150


----------



## Helix (Aug 13, 2009)

Gonder said:


> could someone make some kaubto gifs



Use these if you want.


----------



## Krix (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone have any Sai gifs from the recent episode? :3


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2009)

My favorit scene out 122
​


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

blackssk said:


> My favorit scene out 122​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ima take this. 
will rep joo when I can.


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2009)

Revy said:


> Ima take this.
> will rep joo when I can.



you can have it...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 14, 2009)

more

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laex (Aug 14, 2009)

damn aeon, i dont know how you manage to get such long scenes into gifs with such HQ and under the size limit ._. 


i'd like to take the naruto av and the sasuke sig btw


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









forgot these


----------



## E.Z.O (Aug 14, 2009)

HI Guys..

Iam not Pro in making GIF ..remamaber that 

maby it is not clear...becoz I used the episode

which was in wepsite ""onepiecofbleach""















What do think of them?

See U


----------



## Laex (Aug 14, 2009)

they're good .


some advice i'd give you is add a border to them, and make them a bit smaller, that'll help with making them less LQ.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> damn aeon, i dont know how you manage to get such long scenes into gifs with such HQ and under the size limit ._.
> 
> 
> i'd like to take the naruto av and the sasuke sig btw



Why thank you.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 14, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> more
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh god....

I might use some of the ones you guys made.


----------



## E.Z.O (Aug 14, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> they're good .
> 
> 
> some advice i'd give you is add a border to them, and make them a bit smaller, that'll help with making them less LQ.



Thanks Aleximaru 

I Will work with your advices in Next GIF


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 14, 2009)

Xabsol said:


> Can I borrow these* please? *



Sure, go right ahead.


----------



## Laex (Aug 15, 2009)

Kso, i've yet to see any gifs of the new opening ._.


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Kso, i've yet to see any gifs of the new opening ._.



that's the movie promo, I believe there were some gifs of it a few pages back.


----------



## Billie (Aug 16, 2009)

​


----------



## Hydde (Aug 16, 2009)

man.....hinata is so damn cute......


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

Can I take these?


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, what episode is this from? just curious....

I'll take if no one else has tho.


----------



## E.Z.O (Aug 17, 2009)

It wes from end episode 121 .. after previwe Next episode ^


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 17, 2009)

I want gifs of when Tsunade owned Sora. From the time they went into the office to the time she dragged him back in.  I'll probably forget to check here for who replies, so a VM or PM would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 18, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Kso, i've yet to see any gifs of the new opening ._.







Your set disturbs me.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2009)

Can people please make hot Deidara gifs from the new episode. 

I will rep people who make good Deidara gifs.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 20, 2009)

Cant wait for Sasuke Ava's


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


>



Very nice.  *reps*

I hope Aeon comes in later since I always like his gifs.


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2009)

Any Sasuke gifs from the new ep?


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2009)

Gah, these were pretty hard to condense with all the action.

*Avatars*








*Spoiler*: __ 



For the lulz




*Signatures*







Take if you like any.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 20, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Gah, these were pretty hard to condense with all the action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im going to take this one because i like the last blast
and deis smile


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2009)

Can I use this one?


----------



## Robin (Aug 20, 2009)

reps for Itachi win!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 20, 2009)

okita said:


> Can I use this one?



yeah, i love that one.lol


----------



## envoyofuno (Aug 20, 2009)

Can someone make a GIF of Sasuke attacking Tobi from the beginning? I've been looking forward to that ever since the chapter came out and with Suzuki talent, it deserves to be in my sig 

Mad reps to whoever does it lol!


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> yeah, i love that one.lol



Thanks~


----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Deidara gifs to the people who made some. I repped everyone who did. lol.

I don't think I'll use any of those right now though(and other people are already using them).....I'm trying think of a scene I really really want.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm gonna use this one.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2009)

^ It is funny how Dei is all intense in that one and doing those fast movements. It's quite sexy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2009)

great gifs guys, specially this I will use this if you don`t mind


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 20, 2009)

^thanks

more

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay I'm going through the ep again now to list out some gifs I want. LOL. I know it's easiest for them to be made now while the ep is still fresh. I like to stockpile the gifs for use. 

When Sasuke asks Deidara where Itachi is near the beginning and Dei gets annoyed, I want an avatar of annoyed Dei.

It would also be cool to have a gif of Deidara jumping away from Sasuke when Sasuke comes at him and hits Tobi. You know when Dei jumps up into the tree.

I also wouldn't mind a gif of right after that when Dei shows his hand and then puts them in his clay bags. 

Dei flying out of the trees and landing infront of Tobi after getting away from that C1 explosion he threw at Sasuke would be good also. 

I'd also like a gif of the part where Deidara puts his hands together fast on the C2 dragon. To make it clearer, it's when he mentions about the Chidori being Kakashi's technique.

A gif of Dei dodging the shurikens. 

Gif of mad Dei after his robe comes off. There are a few scenes with mad Dei and I want them all if possible.

Flashback Dei forming his centipede and throwing it.

A gif of flashback Dei wincing from the light.

Flashback Dei being mad, rejecting Itachi's art, and holding his hand palm on his face.

A sig gif of Deidara doing the C4 and Sasuke looking scared shitless. AHAHAHA. I probably want that one more than anything else.

Thanks if someone can make these.  I will rep.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 20, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I'm gonna use this one.



could Someone make a gif avy or sig when deidara is making those cool expressions?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Dei gifs. 

I'm waiting to see if some of the other ones in the list I want end up made though.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Just one little avatar since I was bored. I might make more if I'm not lazy.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Just one little avatar since I was bored. I might make more if I'm not lazy.



Sexy. I hoped that someone would make one like that.

I want to rep you for it but I'll have to come back and do it another time.  I'm all out of reps since I've been repping everyone else who already made Dei gifs. I'll come back and give you one too later.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Last one for today:



I tried making one where Sasuke pissed his pants at C4 Garuda, but I couldn't get it the right way I want it. Since the whole clip I wanted goes so slow, I'd either have too many frames and a 3 MB sig or a choppy sig with too many lost frames. Maybe someone like Aeon could do it since I suck at this.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Last one for today:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried making one where Sasuke pissed his pants at C4 Garuda, but I couldn't get it the right way I want it. Since the whole clip I wanted goes so slow, I'd either have too many frames and a 3 MB sig or a choppy sig with too many lost frames. Maybe someone like Aeon could do it since I suck at this.



Yeah I hope that Aeon can make that and maybe at least some of the other ones I suggested.

I like to stock up on the gifs from this ep cause I mean, it's Dei.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Gah, these were pretty hard to condense with all the action.
> 
> *Avatars*
> 
> ...




Hmmm, the deisig02 is pretty cool, ShadowXSSSR there is someway you could make it lighter? Like, enough to make it an smiley? That´s out of curiosity, but would be pretty thankfull if you answer my question plz


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG. Very sexy. I'm taking this one for now. Too bad I have to remove my current sig to use it though. 

Oh well. 

I still hope people make more.  There are still other epic parts. 

LOL. I'm going to have to come back and keep giving out reps in this thread when I can again.

Someone needs to make some avatars of Dei looking pissed.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Hmmm, the deisig02 is pretty cool, ShadowXSSSR there is someway you could make it lighter? Like, enough to make it an smiley? That?s out of curiosity, but would be pretty thankfull if you answer my question plz



I could probably make it lighter, but I don't know what you mean by making it a smiley.


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome gifs ! i like it


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG I want to use that one now. Haha.

EDIT: Ahh...I can't pick. *goes back to old one for now*


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

i'll take this one 
creds and reps Aeon when i can again


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 21, 2009)

Can someone make a gif with Itachi standing between the statues. Showing to Deidara that HE is art!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 21, 2009)

AEON CAN I PLZ HAVE THIS ONE!!! NOONE TAKE THIS ONE ...im sorry, someone took my other sig avi, and i was really mad


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2009)

If only gifs could have short clickable sound clips attached


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 21, 2009)

Cxplorer said:


> Can someone make a gif with Itachi standing between the statues. Showing to Deidara that HE is art!



Still waiting....

I can't believe that this scene wasn't made in gif format.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Cxplorer said:


> Still waiting....
> 
> I can't believe that this scene wasn't made in gif format.



this one is already done look a page before kool-aid made that one


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> this one is already done look a page before kool-aid made that one



I see it! Thank you!


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 21, 2009)

Can someone make a bigger version of this please.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Few more goodies:


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2009)

^Too bad your bandwidth has been exceeded. One of the reasons I stopped using my photobucket to host the gifs I make.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Dah, poopie. I fixed them now, thanks.


----------



## Laex (Aug 21, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ^Too bad your bandwidth has been exceeded. One of the reasons I stopped using my photobucket to host the gifs I make.



tinypic > all


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Few more goodies:



Nice but can someone make an avatar of angry Dei? Like when he's pissed in that 2nd last one you posted.

I also still want to see one of flashback Dei with his hand palm on his face, looking pissed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Few more goodies:


Nice gifs,you are good in this stuff guy


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Nice but can someone make an avatar of angry Dei? Like when he's pissed in that 2nd last one you posted.
> 
> I also still want to see one of flashback Dei with his hand palm on his face, looking pissed.



I hope these are what you are looking for:


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I hope these are what you are looking for:



Indeed! Although in the 2nd one there is a more close up shot of angry Dei that can be used. If oyu look at the sig gif with Dei you will see. But that's still good and I'm saving it and using it too. LOL.

I mean, thanks a lot for these! 

Considering the fact that I only have Deidara sets 99% of the time....(seriously I very rarely have sets of ANYTHING other than Deidara) I am stock piling all of these to use. 

I want to rep you guys for all the ones you make for me but sometimes I need to spread and sometimes I get the 24 hours thing!


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

do you guys have any sasuke avys ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2009)

did some one have any obito or naruto(shippuden) avys that you can permit me to use??


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 21, 2009)

soichiro, if there's a part you want I'll make it.

here's some more av's


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> soichiro, if there's a part you want I'll make it.
> 
> here's some more av's
> 
> ...



Awesome. *saves all of them except the last one*

It's so confusing which ones to use!


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> soichiro, if there's a part you want I'll make it.
> 
> here's some more av's
> 
> ...



when deidara figured out the limit of sasukes chidori and sasuke looked up at him that part if it's possible please


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Indeed! Although in the 2nd one there is a more close up shot of angry Dei that can be used. If oyu look at the sig gif with Dei you will see. But that's still good and I'm saving it and using it too. LOL.



Ah, you're right, here you go.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Ah, you're right, here you go.



Yay that's what I wanted! Thanks so much.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> when deidara figured out the limit of sasukes chidori and sasuke looked up at him that part if it's possible please



this?




150x150 too


----------



## Tim (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't know if it was made already. Was a request in the gif shop I work in.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> Don't know if it was made already. Was a request in the gif shop I work in.



Think you can make it avy sized? 

Also can someone also make an avatar of the scene of the closeup of Sasuke and his eyes after deidara survives the mines?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it possible to have an avatar of the light hitting Deidara's eyes but no Itachi in it? LOL.


----------



## Undead (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL. How many gifs have 
you ordered thus far Kat?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> LOL. How many gifs have
> you ordered thus far Kat?



A lot. I mean it's Deidara....


----------



## Undead (Aug 21, 2009)

I know I know. I kid.  It's fine though. I went on a Asuma gif making rampage when the Immortals arc came out.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks so much. ^^

Awww he's so cute.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 21, 2009)

Think you can cut out the deidara part.

In both the original and avy size.


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 22, 2009)

This is the only one I could fit under 1mb


----------



## Vanity (Aug 22, 2009)

In order to get a sig that goes with that avatar of Deidara's face in the light....can someone make a sig of Deidara looking pissed near the end of the flashback and not wanting to accept Itachi's Sharingan as art?

I think that would be a good sig to put with it.

I know that someone made an avatar of that part but I haven't seen a sig of that part and if it's a sig it could potentially be a little longer. I dunno. XD


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2009)

Something like this?



And this one was already made but I thought it was a little too fast.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes excactly this one thanks pek


----------



## Vanity (Aug 22, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was already made but I thought it was a little too fast.



That's great. ^_^ Although a version without Itachi is also good.

Thanks a lot though. *reps*


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Aug 22, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I could probably make it lighter, but I don't know what you mean by making it a smiley.



Ok, I am curious if you could make it lighter so it can be converted into an MSN smiley?


----------



## Seijaku_ (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to share the gifs I did to Sasuke FC. I see some of them someone already did it... but here they're:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2009)

Seijaku_ said:


> I want to share the gifs I did to Sasuke FC. I see some of them someone already did it... but here they're:
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Oh yeah great gifs If you don`t mind I will use this


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

awsome gifs O_O

here are a few i made sorry i i didn't use photoshop


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mindfreak Itachi (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy crap. These are all magnificent! fantastic work. I may request a set soon. ^_~


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm surprise no one has made a gif of Deidara eating his clay.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 23, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm surprise no one has made a gif of Deidara eating his clay.



There is if you look a few pages back. Someone made an avatar of that and the current one I have in my sig also has him doing that.


----------



## Mindfreak Itachi (Aug 24, 2009)

Dei Dei Is oddly cute when eating his clay. xD I love all the Deidara Gifs! ^^ Keep them up. *thumbs up*


----------



## ShinoAburamefan (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know if that's the right place to ask, but here was the first time I heard about that.
I heard that Media Player Classic could cut out frames from the video file like VirtualDub does. Can somebody tell me how?


----------



## geminis (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey first time here so I apologize in advance for my ignorance.....can someone pm me or direct me to where or how I can get an Itachi gif of this episode for my sig?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 24, 2009)

there's some over the last 3 or 4 pages.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it possible for someone to make a Dei gif when he does this part:

"There's no way i'm going to lose to that...to that...TO THAT..."

You know...as a sig. The part where he's really mad and bites his lip and stuff. I haven't seen anyone make that yet.

Sorry I'm asking for a lot of gifs on these eps....but I mean, it's Dei. And I rep people for making them. ^^


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 24, 2009)

do you want it like how I made the avy of that, or just where it shows his mouth talking, then biting his lip?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 24, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> do you want it like how I made the avy of that, or just where it shows his mouth talking, then biting his lip?



Oh it can be as long as what you can fit into there.  So it can include my avatar part too.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 24, 2009)

i wasn't sure what you wanted so I made this.

i didn't think you wanted sasuke in it so i didn't put him in.

if you want something more exact, then just give me the times you want in it if you dl'ed the episode.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> i wasn't sure what you wanted so I made this.
> 
> i didn't think you wanted sasuke in it so i didn't put him in.
> 
> if you want something more exact, then just give me the times you want in it if you dl'ed the episode.



That's good but lol man I must be getting confused....I thought the part in my avatar was right before that part too but actually the flashback is inbetween those 2 parts....I just checked. XD

I thought that maybe it could have the part in my avatar....and parts from around that time before it goes to the flashback....and then the part with Dei biting his lip. That would be interesting. XD So it would be the part right before the flashback and then the part right after....LOL. If that is possible.

And yeah I don't want Sasuke in it.  The only time I mind the Uchihas being in gifs I use is when they are freaking out. XD Like Sasuke when he sees the C4 and looks scared to death.

Thanks if this is possible. 

I will rep you for what you made already though. 

*squirts lemon juice into Sasuke's eyes....shines laser pointer into them*


----------



## Hydde (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol at deidara eating his mashmallow furiously...look at his face... XD


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2009)

One final gif from me for this episode. 



Now to wait for the next one.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2009)

Aeon said:


> One final gif from me for this episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wait for the next one.



I'm glad you made it....and I'm going to be asking for a lot of gifs in the next ep too I'm sure. Hopefully people won't mind.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 25, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's good but lol man I must be getting confused....I thought the part in my avatar was right before that part too but actually the flashback is inbetween those 2 parts....I just checked. XD
> 
> I thought that maybe it could have the part in my avatar....and parts from around that time before it goes to the flashback....and then the part with Dei biting his lip. That would be interesting. XD So it would be the part right before the flashback and then the part right after....LOL. If that is possible.
> 
> ...



like this?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> like this?



Oh yeah.  That's very sexy. 

*saves* Thanks a lot!

I will rep you when I can.


----------



## Kagero (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm looking for this one gif in shipuuden...It's of sakura and sai walking in the woods, and I think it's the same episode that Naruto Learns his ninjutsu style is wind...T^T I wish I knew what episode it was.... And the worst of this is that no one REPLIES ME BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 25, 2009)

Kagero said:


> I'm looking for this one gif in shipuuden...It's of sakura and sai walking in the woods, and I think it's the same episode that Naruto Learns his ninjutsu style is wind...T^T I wish I knew what episode it was.... And the worst of this is that no one REPLIES ME BACK!!!!!!!!!



So what are you asking? A gif request?


----------



## Kagero (Aug 25, 2009)

WB Ace said:


> Anyone know what the newest movie is called?


Here are all the english titles, but maybe ask that question not in the thread about Naruto gifs ;p

1.)Naruto: Furious Action! The Snow Princess Ninja Chronicles
2.)Naruto: Furious Clash! The Phantom Ruins in the Depths of the Earth!
3.)Great Excitement! The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island
4.)Naruto: Shippūden the Movie
5.)Naruto Shippūden: Bonds


----------



## Kagero (Aug 25, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> agreed, Sai was actually the coolest in this movie. Sasuke only flashed his sword and chest and everyone goes "droooool"


I completely agree!!!! Why can't Sai be the star for once! Sasuke can just go burn in a hole for all I care!


----------



## Kagero (Aug 25, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hinata gif from the movie


OMG!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I've been looking for a gif like this!!!! Omg!!! thank you thank you thank you thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Kagero said:


> I'm looking for this one gif in shipuuden...It's of sakura and sai walking in the woods, and I think it's the same episode that Naruto Learns his ninjutsu style is wind...T^T I wish I knew what episode it was.... And the worst of this is that no one REPLIES ME BACK!!!!!!!!!



it was abaut episode 130-140 i think


----------



## Vanity (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a few gifs of Deidara from this ep although I don't want any of him in pain.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 27, 2009)

No gifs yet?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 27, 2009)

The gifs would be better if the episode was done by Hayao Miyazaki and his crew... the keen on that he had on was mostly flight, example ~ kikis delivery service..
no gifs?
plz dont do one on when sassuke punches deidara, that scene looks kinda corny to be honest


----------



## Kagero (Aug 27, 2009)

Kiyiya said:


> So what are you asking? A gif request?


Yes, but I wish I knew what episode it was from, it would be so much easier....


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagero said:


> Yes, but I wish I knew what episode it was from, it would be so much easier....



Its somewhere around 55 cause that's when Naruto started to learn about his affinity. 

You can request GIF's here btw..


----------



## Kagero (Aug 27, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> it was abaut episode 130-140 i think


Thanks! I'll look now! Gosh! I feel like a noob! XD; Probably because I am!


----------



## Laex (Aug 27, 2009)

i could make a shit load of gifsd from this episode, but ima too lazy


----------



## Kagero (Aug 27, 2009)

Laex said:


> i could make a shit load of gifsd from this episode, but ima too lazy


Oh, well you don't have to....It's a just a request and if it doesn't get done, I'll try another request.


----------



## Laex (Aug 27, 2009)

aeon will do it when she gets online


----------



## Laex (Aug 27, 2009)

see? : zaru


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2009)

^No.



Laex said:


> aeon will do it when *HE* gets online



Wow, I missed that.


----------



## Kagero (Aug 28, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ^No.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I missed that.




So you didn't make it?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2009)

Did I not just reply with a no?

All the gifs I make have a black, white border.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

can't wait to see some :3


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm gonna remake all of these. They are way to fuzzy..


----------



## Kagero (Aug 28, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Did I not just reply with a no?
> 
> All the gifs I make have a black, white border.



Okay...Sorry...I just got a little confused...


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kiyiya said:


>








Kiyiya said:


> I'm gonna remake all of these. They are way to fuzzy..




they are good 
the third one is weird


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

Kool-Aid your gifs are ..amazing :amazed


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 28, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> Kool-Aid your gifs are ..amazing :amazed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice avy and sig. I might use one of them.


----------



## Laex (Aug 28, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ^No.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I missed that.



typo 


good gifs guys, btw


----------



## Vanity (Aug 28, 2009)

Can someone make a gif similar to this but instead make it showing Deidara ripping his shirt off and ending before he starts removing the stitches?

Because that's the most sexy part and I don't want to see Deidara in pain. 

A lot of the gifs have him in pain.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> Kool-Aid your gifs are ..amazing :amazed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Taking,will rep later.
btw,I'll rep you a second time if you can make this scene into a avy.
kaithanxbai.<33


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 28, 2009)

@Soichiro  thanks, i like yours too.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 28, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> @Soichiro  thanks, i like yours too.



Thank you. It's very sexy.

I wish I could sleep with Deidara....would make me feel better.

EDIT:

Just noticed that in that gif it looks like I can see the shape/outline of Dei's cock. o_o


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## Vanity (Aug 28, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> lol



Do you think that's what that outline is too? I don't see what else it could be.

Now I'm actually horny.....that's better than being sad.


----------



## Deidara X Yuri (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, wow, Kool-Aid. What an... how should I describe this gif? EPIC gif that is. XD I agree with *Kyasurin Yakuto* that _was_ the most sexy part.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 28, 2009)

here's a  bigger pic Kyasurin, if you want to know


----------



## Vanity (Aug 28, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> here's a  bigger pic Kyasurin, if you want to know



Oh god.  I think I'm going to die now.

I want to go back to my other sig eventually....but I just have to use this for a while and stare at it.

Man I feel physically turned on over a damn gif.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 29, 2009)

Revy said:


> Taking,will rep later.
> btw,I'll rep you a second time if you can make this scene into a avy.
> kaithanxbai.<33



like this ?


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 29, 2009)

As always awesome gifs hehehe really awesomeness !


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 29, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> like this ?


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF so awesome.I'd mount you if I could.
Be expecting two reps in the future,luv.;3


----------



## Vanity (Aug 29, 2009)

Ah man whoever uses that set....I'm going to have to put on ignore.  I just can't stand to look at it and I can't adblock stuff on IE.


----------



## Even (Aug 29, 2009)

use Firefox, then


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2009)

Could someone make a gif of Deidara's final explosion,please?

Fortunately,the scene was shortened in this video,so it's perfect.

From 0:18 to 0:34


----------



## Vanity (Aug 31, 2009)

Can someone make some gifs of Deidara drooling?

I didn't see any yet. It would be sexy to have some like that.

lol....I drool when hyper sometimes too.


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 31, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Could someone make a gif of Deidara's final explosion,please?
> 
> Fortunately,the scene was shortened in this video,so it's perfect.
> 
> From 0:18 to 0:34



I'll do it now..

EDIT: I did one like this already..





> Can someone make some gifs of Deidara drooling?
> 
> I didn't see any yet. It would be sexy to have some like that.
> 
> lol....I drool when hyper sometimes too.



I'll do this too. Do you happen to have a time?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, I've been extremely lazy this week. I haven't even watched the episode yet.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 31, 2009)

Kiyiya said:


> I'll do this too. Do you happen to have a time?



Well I'm not sure what part of the ep it was in....the place I watched it on isn't working anymore and I'm also a bit afraid of watching the ep again because I'm afraid it might upset me.  There are parts I like of course but whenever I go to that ep I risk seeing something that might make me feel bad again.


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 31, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Man, I've been extremely lazy this week. I haven't even watched the episode yet.



WOW.. It's actually kinda boring IMO



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I'm not sure what part of the ep it was in....the place I watched it on isn't working anymore and I'm also a bit afraid of watching the ep again because I'm afraid it might upset me.  There are parts I like of course but whenever I go to that ep I risk seeing something that might make me feel bad again.



Alright. I can just scan for it.

EDIT: Like so?


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Sep 1, 2009)

Can I take this one?!!


----------



## Vanity (Sep 1, 2009)

Kiyiya said:


> WOW.. It's actually kinda boring IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. OMG. 

Yes those are good! Haha....did you add that line into one of them to make it even more sexy for me or something? 

Reminds me of this:





I wonder why Deidara has that eye open instead of his Anti-Sharingan trained eye?

Anyway, there was also another part where he was drooling that would make a good avatar but yeah I can't specify which part it was. >_<

Thanks for making those though. *reps*


----------



## Kiyiya (Sep 1, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> LOL. OMG.
> 
> Yes those are good! Haha....did you add that line into one of them to make it even more sexy for me or something?
> 
> Thanks for making those though. *reps*



haha nooo 

Your welcome


----------



## Belbwadous (Sep 3, 2009)

I want gifs from episode 125!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2009)

No gifs yet from the new episode?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

Madara being amazing gif is needed


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 3, 2009)

Pein gif please


----------



## Jesus (Sep 3, 2009)

They butchered Pain's looks in this episode, except in the last shot .
Will have to wait for his next appearance to have an animated Pain set, godammit.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Sep 3, 2009)

If I knew how to make gifs , Pain is requested please


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2009)

I wanna see some badass Madara gifs!


----------



## DJ Fansubs (Sep 3, 2009)

Done by me

I Madara Uchiha


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 3, 2009)

I must say that gif of Madara Uchiha certainly looked awesome and even scary with his certain jutsu.

Much, much better introduction of Madara in anime then manga.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 3, 2009)

I want a Pain gif please.


----------



## Helix (Sep 3, 2009)

I just made one for now.



There are not many .gif worthy scenes in this episode, in my opinion.

I might make more later if people request them.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 3, 2009)

^ Wow I haven't actually watched the ep yet but now I can see that they gave Konan the wrong colour of eyes.

They are definitly either blue or green based on how Kishi coloured them(pretty sure green). They definitly aren't that brownish colour though for sure. XD


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 3, 2009)

YO I NEED A EPIC GIF OF MADARA TELEPORTING IN RED LIGHTNING NOAZ !!!


----------



## Helix (Sep 3, 2009)

One more:


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome looking gifs 
Madara is awesum


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2009)

Shadow, could you please make a gif of Karin beating Suigetsu's ass? lol that was funny.


----------



## DJ Fansubs (Sep 3, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Kiyiya (Sep 3, 2009)

EDIT: Made more. Now I got 7!


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kosan (Sep 3, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif of the bird jumping up and down on Juggo's shoulder? I would really appreciate it


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 3, 2009)

^here



more avy's 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 3, 2009)

*Been waiting for this.*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2009)

good gifs all of them


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2009)

lol poor Suigetsu.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 















last ones, unless anyone asks


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 3, 2009)

how come the gifs dont work in my avatar ?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 3, 2009)

^you need senior size

go to your user cp > then go to Group Memberships > then click to join the Senior Members part


after that, it'll ask why you should get that, and just put you meet the requirements, or something like that.

it usually takes just a few days after to use it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 3, 2009)

ohh ok cool ill do that now thanks


----------



## Kosan (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for the bird gif . I love it.


----------



## DJ Fansubs (Sep 4, 2009)

Heres another 1 with manda and the sharingan


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

nice gifs everyone 

btw Kool-Aid can i use this?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 4, 2009)

DJ Fansubs said:


> Heres another 1 with manda and the sharingan



It's creepy seeing it go from red to green since red and green are opposite colours on the art wheel. lol.

Poor Manda.  Sasuke....ugh.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kosan said:


> Can anyone make a gif of the bird jumping up and down on Juggo's shoulder? I would really appreciate it



hey, can we share on Juugo's gif :risu :risu :risu :risu :risu


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Deidaras Final Art


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2009)

oh yeah good gifs as ever bro


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2009)

can i use this please ?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking for some nice Konan ones from this week (mainly focused on her, I know there's very little T.T). Hopefully, there'll be more next week ;o;. I really want some sets of her I can use <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2009)

may i use this? 



also may i request a sig sized one?


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2009)

Great gifs! Thanks.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 5, 2009)

Khris said:


> also may i request a sig sized one?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2009)

thanx you rock buckets :ho


----------



## Dragonpiece (Sep 5, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Taking some tobi gif sets if you don't mind.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2009)

Gif requesting for a shot of Pain as Madara ordered him to capture the Kyuubi. As you are the Leader, I shall not accept failure.

If it's not too much trouble, can you notify me via vm? I might forget to check for myself. :sweat


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2009)

It actually occurred shortly after Tobi appeared before "unnamed girl" and Pain.

Pain asked; what of the Kyuubi?

Madara responded; you capture him, as their Leader, failure is unacceptable.

[naruto=363]17[/naruto]


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope you don't mind if I take this one too, I'll credit of course


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 10, 2009)

really nice^^


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 10, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


>



^ I love the last one


----------



## Hydde (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love to see a gif about the itachi crows attacking naruto!!

it looked bad ass.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

here are mines


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> here are mines



I love this onepek


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> here are mines



really nice gifs, can I take this???


----------



## Hydde (Sep 11, 2009)

niceee!!!!


----------



## Miss popcorn (Sep 11, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


>



i like da first one


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 11, 2009)

here's one i made


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2009)

a good one Kool-Aid


----------



## Kagero (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking for the gifs of the flashbacks of kakashi and obito! PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2009)

Kagero said:


> Looking for the gifs of the flashbacks of kakashi and obito! PLEASE HELP!!!!!



Um, there are some posted already a few pages back.


----------



## Kagero (Sep 12, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Um, there are some posted already a few pages back.



R-really? Whoops!I'm so sorry for wasting your time, Aeon! ^^; I'm such a n00b!


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2009)

Klue is pleased by what he sees here gentlemen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> here are mines



using this for my sig, so thanx and +reps,also, may i request an avy for it


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Sep 12, 2009)

Can anyone make me any cool Shino Shippuuden and Kankuro Shippuuden gifs ?!


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 12, 2009)

i luv this topic!!! awesome gifs


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd like to make a request. Could somebody make me a gif avatar and/or sig with Ino shippuuden? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd love gifs of the Tsunade/Jiraiya convo at the bar, and especially when Jiraiya walked off into the sunset after warning her and she cried. pek


----------



## Perfect Cell (Sep 19, 2009)

Can someone please cut this gif so that it constantly loops only the part where Naruto + dogs are looking at the final art. thanks.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 19, 2009)

thats shino


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

Perfect Cell said:


> Can someone please cut this gif so that it constantly loops only the part where Naruto + dogs are looking at the final art. thanks.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 19, 2009)

Epic Deidara art is epic. *saves*


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

on page 194 i posted more of it


----------



## Perfect Cell (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for the quick work. That's a great gif, and also that was really lame of me to call Shino Naruto, it was late... I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 19, 2009)

Using Kiyiya's if he doesn't mind.


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 19, 2009)

those are cool! Xd


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2009)

simples gif.

​


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

lol i love them


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 20, 2009)

i still cant believe naruto dies, then is resurrected, then dies again

its messed up


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

quizmasterG said:


> i still cant believe naruto dies, then is resurrected, then dies again
> 
> its messed up



he died ? WTF where


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2009)

blackssk said:


> simples gif.
> 
> ​


Coool!!!!!


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 20, 2009)

quizmasterG said:


> i still cant believe naruto dies, then is resurrected, then dies again
> 
> its messed up



I have no clue what you're talking about ... his so-called foreseen 'death scene' in the first Shippuuden movie?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about ... his so-called foreseen 'death scene' in the first Shippuuden movie?



quizmasterG is lost


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Shreyas (Sep 21, 2009)

^Great Gifs


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool gifs, but the first one is too big


----------



## Anarch (Sep 21, 2009)

love the Hidan one


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Sep 21, 2009)

blackssk said:


> simples gif.
> 
> ​



*What episode is that from? *


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 22, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about ... his so-called foreseen 'death scene' in the first Shippuuden movie?



Even if he was talking abouth the movie he would be wrong naruto only dies one time there.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _pic under_ 









*Spoiler*: _pic under_


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 22, 2009)

mass gifs -saves-.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2009)

cool gifs wolfdude89


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Complicated Requests (yes, multiple)_ 



Can someone make a sig of Tsunade training with them in the latest episode? A sig of her running on the tree, running on water, and breaking the boulder (all one gif)? And an avatar of her knocking Jiraiya back when she was a kid then a teen? pek

There are so many epic scenes. Sannin + Tsunade = Win. pek Would anyone be willing to make alot of those scenes, especially when the Sannin fought Hanzou/Encountered the war orphans? Tsunade parts specificially. Second episode had much more Sannin. I'd love to have one of them watching over the battlefield, when Jiraiya receives the news that the Ame Orphans died.  I'd rep you for sure. 





*Spoiler*: _Simple Request_ 



OMFG. pek I absolutely need a set of the Sannin in the battlefield, fighting then summoning their summons. pek And maybe a signature of when they're standing before the Memorial, questioning what they'll do next. Epic reps for whoever makes that. 

Perhaps the avatar should be of them asking what they'll do, and the sig should be of them summoning their boss summons during the fight. I'd like the sig to start from when Jiraiya asks if they're ready, up to when it shows their spiritual-like images floating from the sides towards the middle of the screen. pek




It'd be hilarious if someone made a gif of when the Great Elder Toad Sage's eyes opened, and put a subtitle of "...What the fuck did you just say to me?"


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh man, teenage J-man ava anyone?


----------



## Jesus (Sep 24, 2009)

any Nagato/Rinnegan/Rikudou Sennin gifs?


----------



## osricpearl (Sep 24, 2009)

These episodes should yield such good gifs.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

Epicly good ones. pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 24, 2009)

Put on some Kushina Gifs


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 24, 2009)

Tsunade

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> Tsunade
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG!!!!!!!! the rikudou one!!!!pek
can you make a bigger and a bit longer one of the Rikudou sennin bit?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 24, 2009)

No-one has taken the Rikudou one have they?

But the Pain set looks so amazing 

Curse your gif making talent Kool-Aid


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> No-one has taken the Rikudou one have they?
> 
> But the Pain set looks so amazing
> 
> Curse your gif making talent Kool-Aid



Too late.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 24, 2009)

A sig share then?


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome gifs ^_^


----------



## Hydde (Sep 25, 2009)

what is a rokkudou? it means sage in english or what?


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 25, 2009)

Can any one make a few Nagato gif's


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 25, 2009)

vered said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! the rikudou one!!!!pek
> can you make a bigger and a bit longer one of the Rikudou sennin bit?


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 25, 2009)

Hydde said:


> what is a rokkudou? it means sage in english or what?



Rikudou-sennin (六道仙人) means "Sage of the Six Paths" with Rikudou being an alternate reading of 六道 (more commonly read Rokudou, but Kishimoto chose Rikudou as the pronunciation in Naruto) which is a Buddhist term for a category of six realms in the cycle of rebirth and reincarnation. Sennin is "Sage" or "Hermit" as in Ero-sennin ("Perverted Hermit" or "Pervy Sage" in some translations).


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 25, 2009)

niiiiice^^


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 25, 2009)

^ What she said.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 25, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> Tsunade
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I think I love you. pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2009)

Fabulous gifs Kool-Aid


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome gifs


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2009)

Have i ever expressed the extend of my love for you?


----------



## Kiyiya (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Puppet Baby will kill you in your sleep_


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome gifz,guys.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 25, 2009)

I really love this one. I'm wondering could you add in the little bit of fighting each of them were doing before they summoned as well, then add in the part that shows their figures fading in when the guy's speaking about how they became legends?  And perhaps make it not so fast? pek


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 25, 2009)

Can i have gifs of Kushina please?


----------



## Kagero (Sep 25, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> Deidaras Final Art




Holy cow! Am I the only one who is awestruck on these amazing fantastical gifs?! pek
I'm trying to learn how to make gifs in gimp, no success so far...But I want to make gifs at least half as great as these!!!!


----------



## Kiyiya (Sep 25, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I really love this one. I'm wondering could you add in the little bit of fighting each of them were doing before they summoned as well, then add in the part that shows their figures fading in when the guy's speaking about how they became legends?  And perhaps make it not so fast? pek



Sorry. But that would be at least 1mb over the filesize limit


----------



## mandeep000 (Sep 26, 2009)

hey how do I add such awesoms gifs to my profile ?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 26, 2009)

I noticed that a lot of the Deidara gifs I got in here earlier, although nice, were actually a bit over the 1 MB sig limit so I can't really use them for fear of getting in trouble.


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Sep 26, 2009)

AWESOME! Can I use this ?


Here is my new gif


----------



## Kadaobi (Sep 26, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: _Puppet Baby will kill you in your sleep_



Can I use that?


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Sep 26, 2009)

My new gifs.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2009)

Kiyiya said:


> Here's a couple of mine


Nice gifs guys and kiyiya I love the kushinas one can i take it??


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 26, 2009)

Kadaobi said:


> Can I use that?



Sure. Go right ahead.


----------



## Kiyiya (Sep 26, 2009)

HidanBulgaria said:


> AWESOME! Can I use this ?





luffy no haki said:


> Nice gifs guys and kiyiya I love the kushinas one can i take it??



Go on ahead. That's why I make them


----------



## Anarch (Sep 26, 2009)

great gifs guys


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 26, 2009)

Kiyiya said:


> Sorry. But that would be at least 1mb over the filesize limit



Damn.  

Epic anyways.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Sep 27, 2009)

Loving the gifs here. Love your sig Kiyiya


----------



## mackbotk (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi guys! I wondered if one could do using your Fuuton if Nagato? Please world will thank you!


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 27, 2009)

Loving the gifs


----------



## Kage (Sep 27, 2009)

blackssk said:


> simples gif.
> 
> ​





where in the world did you get this?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 27, 2009)

Any gifs of Hanzo?


----------



## Anarch (Sep 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> And an avatar of her knocking Jiraiya back when she was a kid then a teen? pek


----------



## Anarch (Sep 27, 2009)

Some more J-man gifs:


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: _Puppet Baby will kill you in your sleep_


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> Some more J-man gifs:



these are cool


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 29, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> Some more J-man gifs:


Aw, that one's so cute.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2009)

the last one of  Jiraiya looks good


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 29, 2009)

hey how about some good suigetsu sui gifs?


----------



## Anarch (Sep 30, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Any gifs of Hanzo?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 30, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


>



thank you, very nice.

That top one would be an awesome avatar, I think it's too big though.


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Oct 2, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


>



awesome!


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 2, 2009)

those are some great gifs:amazed


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 3, 2009)

My first try using Kira Yamato's tutorial.

Dancing Hinata.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2009)

a god one bro


----------



## Golden Devil (Oct 3, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> My first try using Kira Yamato's tutorial.
> 
> Dancing Hinata.



she's cute in that one


----------



## Nana of the Wind (Oct 3, 2009)

Would it be too much trouble to make one of Sakura walking on the beach from the kakashi gaiden ending? I noticed there were none. Also, any other type of naruskau stuff would be appreciated. I'm making a video.


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Oct 4, 2009)

Can I use this 


and this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2009)

Kiyiya said:


> Here's a couple of mine



gonna use the konan gif bro, thanx


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 4, 2009)

Obito Sharingan


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig

Avy (150x150)





Sakura@beach

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig

Avy (150x150)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2009)

The one of obito I have had it but yours look better and the sakuras one looks cool


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 5, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> The one of obito I have had it but yours look better and the sakuras one looks cool



Thanks ^_^ Making gifs is fun. xD  Here are some more


*Spoiler*: __ 











These are the last ones I make till the new episodes are out.^^



-You can use every gifs i post, just cred/rep me -


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 6, 2009)

nice gifs.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a gif request :

During the opening, right after Pain jumped unto Jiraiya's summon, there was a short sequence of Pain dashing toward Jiraiya, but *only* his shoulder up was shown, the next frame was Jiraiya presumably falling.

Can someone make a gif of Pain dashing toward Jiraiya?

It happens in the *first video* at 9:53


----------



## Jesus (Oct 8, 2009)

new OP should provide us with very epic gifs :amazed 
so people, get to work


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of Jiraiya vs. Pain from the new opening?


----------



## Jesus (Oct 8, 2009)

oh I have a specific request

any avy/sig of Pain standing in the field of flames during 129?


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 8, 2009)

I can almost hear the sound of busy gif makers right now


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 8, 2009)

Klue said:


> I have a gif request :
> 
> During the opening, right after Pain jumped unto Jiraiya's summon, there was a short sequence of Pain dashing toward Jiraiya, but *only* his shoulder up was shown, the next frame was Jiraiya presumably falling.
> 
> ...







Jesus said:


> oh I have a specific request
> 
> any avy/sig of Pain standing in the field of flames during 129?









BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone make a gif of Jiraiya vs. Pain from the new opening?


----------



## Nimander (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I'll take the second one of the Jiraiya-Pein throwdown off your hands, m'kay?


----------



## Golden Devil (Oct 8, 2009)

wow  so far the opening looks awsome :amazed


----------



## jdbzkh (Oct 8, 2009)

Can some one make an avi of Naruto going kyuubi in the new opening then a sig of Naruto turning back as he cries?


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh snap, nice.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 8, 2009)

jdbzkh said:


> Can some one make an avi of Naruto going kyuubi in the new opening then a sig of Naruto turning back as he cries?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 8, 2009)

Soichiro:
Can i have gif set of Team 7(the old one and the new one)? from the ending And a Gif of Sakura too (from the ending as well)?


----------



## jdbzkh (Oct 8, 2009)

You da best!


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

Am I allowed to use or only for the guy who asked for them? ^^ If only for him, anyone that can make a similar one?


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















*rawr* ^-^


----------



## Mercury Smile (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Fuuma, but can you please make one of Konan first turning into papers and making butterflies?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Some gifs of the new omake would be great.  

+reps for a NaruSaku ava from it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Gif request:

Can anyone make a 150 x 150 gif from the new opening when Jiraiya closes his eyes while he is falling, it happens right before Naruto shed's a tear.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 8, 2009)

@Violent-nin:

I hope the size isn't too big, I dont know the limit.





@Mercury:   Is that scene in ep 129 or 130? I just have episode 130 and I can't find it. Im converting the other one to .avi right now to be able to make gifs.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 8, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Some gifs of the new omake would be great.
> 
> +reps for a NaruSaku ava from it.



me too 

anyway nice gifs everybody


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> @Violent-nin:
> 
> I hope the size isn't too big, I dont know the limit.



Ah, thanks.

The limit is 341.8 KB and the gif is currently 343.61 KB lol, can you reduce the size (KB wise) please.

Also if you don't mind, can you please upsize that gif of Jiriaya giving Naruto the popsicle to 267 ? 150 so I can use it as a sig.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 8, 2009)

Sure, gimme a few minutes.


I'll edit this post.

Here we go:


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

madara 




i'll put up a bunch from the OP soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Sure, gimme a few minutes.
> 
> 
> I'll edit this post.
> ...




Thank you very much man. 

*Reps*

Just outta curiosity what programs are you using?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 8, 2009)

Could anyone make me a AV and Sig of the OP where Madara is on the ground shaking and turning, please.

NVM, I was thinking for sum reason it was Madara on the ground rep. his battle with first or somthn like that.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 8, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Thank you very much man.
> 
> *Reps*
> 
> Just outta curiosity what programs are you using?




Staff Conference Room

The ones mentioned in this tutorial. ^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Staff Conference Room
> 
> The ones mentioned in this tutorial. ^^



Ah, I used to use that combo as well. But ever since Naruto changed it's format Virtualdub doesn't load the video anymore. I assume I need to download a codec pack or something, but feared in doing so because I didn't wanna mess something else up by mistake.  :sweat


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I'm also using AVS Video Converter to convert all my Videos to .avi  ^^

forgot to mention it. ;D


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2009)

Epic gifs Soichiro bro, Fuuma and Kool-Aid


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Well, I'm also using AVS Video Converter to convert all my Videos to .avi  ^^
> 
> forgot to mention it. ;D



Ah I see, smart movie. 

I'll eventually figure out what I wanna do (when I stop being lazy), I miss not being able to make gifs.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 8, 2009)

Could anyone do the Itachi Sasuke flashback in sig form? Of course reps shall be given


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2009)

can i use the first one with jiriaya or the one with naruto going kyuubi?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Could anyone do the Itachi Sasuke flashback in sig form? Of course reps shall be given


----------



## emROARS (Oct 8, 2009)

+rep


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 8, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif out of the brief moment where it closes up on Sasuke's eyes before the logo appears as well the preview of Sasuke and Itachi fighting, combining all the clips preferably. Thank you.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

bunch from the OP

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2009)

I love you dude.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2009)

Could some kind soul make a sig of the shop turning back into a toad just before 129's opening? And if it doesn't turn out too big, have the sequence end after it jumps in the water?

And a 125x125 max. avatar of the toad randomly croaking during Jiraiya's "interogation"?


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

^ 

Lovely gifs ~


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

@ Pesky Bug


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> @ Pesky Bug
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


pek
Many thanks + a rep


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2009)

Great gifs! 

Could somebody make a Konan gif avatar from this scene: 

Thanks!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2009)

I have one more gif request. Can someone make a gif of Madara and his Sharingan from the opening?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

David1822, it's to long for your avatar size limit


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 8, 2009)

I love that avatar!
But can someone please make it smaller?
I can't have a 150 x150 avvie yet. T_T


----------



## Plot Hole (Oct 8, 2009)

Can I have a gif Avatar size of laughing itachi from the op?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

I need Sannin gifs from latest episode. 

And perhaps a avy that shows Tsunade in the OP and in the Ending? Not too sure about that one.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I have one more gif request. Can someone make a gif of Madara and his Sharingan from the opening?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2009)

hey guys, can anyone make a sig gif of the new ending since Narutos foots are walking until he appears before the sasukes part??


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 8, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Can I have a gif Avatar size of laughing itachi from the op?



like this?


----------



## Plot Hole (Oct 8, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> like this?



Yes thank you.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 8, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> like this?



holy fuck, this is so creepy


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> David1822, it's to long for your avatar size limit



Well, can you cut the scene where Jiraiya uses his fire jutsu?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 8, 2009)

Jesus said:


> holy fuck, this is so creepy



its halloween after all


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 8, 2009)

I laughed at that Itachi gif so hard. XDDD


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I need Sannin gifs from latest episode.
> 
> And perhaps a avy that shows Tsunade in the OP and in the Ending? Not too sure about that one.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2009)

love the sasuke part 

can i get a ava & set of the end of the opening of the scenes were sasuke and naruto are looking out at the sky?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

I love your skills.


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2009)

Love the Tsunade gif!


----------



## Kosan (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing gifs 

Though I think the smiling Sasuke at the end looked a bit gay


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2009)

@sweets





@david1822


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 8, 2009)

No omake gifs yet? I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Oct 8, 2009)

An ava of when Sakura clutches on to Naruto would be greatly appreciated. Reps would be given.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you .


----------



## Mihael (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a request, reps will be given 

During the OP there was a scene with Nagato, Yahiko and Konan, then Pain and Jiraiya appearing could someone make a sig with it?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 9, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> @sweets



Wow looks so cool 

can you make the first one 100x100, PLZ?!!!!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Naruto & Sasuke 

Itachi & sasuke looks f**k hot 

I want Sasuke and naruto Gif from new ED, PLZ?!!!


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> @david1822



Sorry, you missunderstood me and that is my fault.  I was talking about removing that scene and leaving just Konan... Do you think you can do that? Thanks again!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, can someone kindly make me a Konan avy/sig gif from the latest eps? =x So epic.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 9, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> An ava of when Sakura clutches on to Naruto would be greatly appreciated. Reps would be given.


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2009)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hey, can someone kindly make me a Konan avy/sig gif from the latest eps? =x So epic.



Check the previous page.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of these are really good!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 9, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> I have a request, reps will be given
> 
> During the OP there was a scene with Nagato, Yahiko and Konan, then Pain and Jiraiya appearing could someone make a sig with it?



here you are


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 9, 2009)

As always they are darn awesome !


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

nice gifs guys


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks great. Could you make it a bit smaller? It exceeds the ava limit for me.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent! Thank you, Fuuma. I'll give you a second rep when I can.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 9, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 




Nice.

Could I use this?


----------



## Mercury Smile (Oct 9, 2009)

Aw still no Konan paper transformation  gif. Is there a video (.avi) link that'll work with Jasc Animation Shop 3?.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

? Shαinα ? said:
			
		

> I love that avatar!
> But can someone please make it smaller?
> I can't have a 150 x150 avvie yet. T_T



Anyone?
Sorry if I sound impatient. DX


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 9, 2009)

@Mercury




This one?




@Shaina:




I don't know, if it's small enough (Kb wise) but I can't reduce it anymore, otherwise the quality will go down.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo, Fuuma. Can you cut that NS ava down to 100kb? 

I probably should have checked it out before saying it's gud.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'll test it and see if it'll work..


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

Mercury Smile said:


> Aw still no Konan paper transformation  gif.



Konan here





*Spoiler*: _and others:_


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 9, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Yo, Fuuma. Can you cut that NS ava down to 100kb?
> 
> I probably should have checked it out before saying it's gud.






I had to cut out a few frames, thats why it looks a bit different.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Konan here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking A


----------



## emROARS (Oct 9, 2009)

well done guys


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 9, 2009)

ninpou endless paper darts!


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Oct 9, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> Nice.
> 
> Could I use this?



Sure. Go right ahead.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

Team kakashi:


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2009)

great gifs guys


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 9, 2009)

*


wolfdude said:



			Team kakashi:
		
Click to expand...


You mind if I use it*


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> You mind if I use it*



nope,go ahead.and it would be good if you cred me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2009)

*Can anyone make something like this but the narutos version, not Sasuke*


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2009)

thank you Kool Aid


----------



## Fireball (Oct 9, 2009)

someone kind enough to make a gif from the opening when madara, pain and konan are watching while the wind is blowing?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smd9G1YfMPo[/YOUTUBE]


~0:37-0:39


edit: thanks fuuma


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 9, 2009)

My last gifs for this Episode

















The quality of the last one sucks I bit, but I had to stay under 1mb limit :/
a few of them were probably already made. xD

Edit: @fireball


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Oct 9, 2009)

Could I get a banner of Tobi running away from the C4 Karura in ep 123?


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the Konan gifs.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

could you make that one but with the "teams" only? as in cut out the solo characters.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 9, 2009)

@luffi no haki



















edit: @supreme   sure, give me a few minutes . I'll edit my post


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> My last gifs for this Episode



Could you make me an avatar of this but minus the teams.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 9, 2009)

The only problem with this shippuden is the words get in the way when trying to record them of with the virtual dub.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> My last gifs for this Episode



I'll take this one if it's alright with you.


----------



## Noopytisk (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuuma did an awesome job with this one... but can anyone make a gif of that entire Itachi vs. Sasuke fight clip? Rep will be added and credit given. Only a little bit of it was cut out but I liked that part =/


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, ill try to do all the request 1 by 1. Just give me some time, I will edit my post. xD


Sure take all the gifs you want, just rep/cred me ^^

Edit 1:  Surpreme:




Edit 2; Cyborg franky:




Since Laex is doing noopytisk's request, I'm done here. Im fcking tired lol.


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

Noopytisk said:


> Fuuma did an awesome job with this one... but can anyone make a gif of that entire Itachi vs. Sasuke fight clip? Rep will be added and credit given. Only a little bit of it was cut out but I liked that part =/



im doing it all  

im making like 8 or 10 form the new OP  im making all the epic parts except, ima not making and jiraiya gifs though


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

Laex said:


> im doing it all
> 
> im making like 8 or 10 form the new OP  im making all the epic parts except, ima not making and jiraiya gifs though



your gifs been missing xD
and Aeons xDD


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> your gifs been missing xD
> and Aeons xDD



this is because i stopped watching the anime!  

plus school is up on the go and im only on the computer like 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Edit 1:  Surpreme:



awesome, thanks!


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

so supreme, just a heads up. but like. you can only use 1 of those gifs in your sig because, there's a rule on NF that you have to have your sig under certain limits and only one of those gifs reaches the max.





also, gonna be posting mah gifs soon.


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, so. I cant decide which gif to use as a sig. One of the kyuubi ones 6th and 8th one or the NaruSasu one. 5th one I also really like the ItaSasu Fight one 2nd  and im using the crying naruto for my own av

Edit: figured it out. Im going to use a mix of both kyuubi ones


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

Argh.. again, I LOVE that Naru avatar.
If only, if only I could have bigger avatars. XD
I can't get over it. >____>


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

the naru av is mien 

oh, and just for viewing purposes, heres the gif ima use as a sig.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 9, 2009)

May I request a senior sized avatar gif when pain is doing the rain jutsu.


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

Laex said:


> so supreme, just a heads up. but like. you can only use 1 of those gifs in your sig because, there's a rule on NF that you have to have your sig under certain limits and only one of those gifs reaches the max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn. figured so, am I allowed to have gifs as avy or senior membership needed? if so, could someone redo the naruto kyuubi one to a avy? :<. 

n1 gifs btw Laex.


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

nah, no way to fit that into such a small gif for an av.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

can't get over how epic they are


----------



## Laex (Oct 9, 2009)

they're actually really crap and LQ. i dont like it


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

i'll just switch between those two then :<.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> May I request a senior sized avatar gif when pain is doing the rain jutsu.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol, that looks so hax! xD
(Wow, it's only 6 hand seals.. I wonder what Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu-- which has 44 hand seals-- would look like in a gif.)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> @luffi no haki



Thanks fuuma!! , rep


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 9, 2009)

pain gifs


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2009)

Kool Kool-Aid.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 10, 2009)

The Pein butterfly one is actually pretty sick.  

I'm wondering now how many awesome gifs 131 is gonna spawn.  I cannot wait


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Konan here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg. Can I take the Konan ones? I love them <3


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2009)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg. Can I take the Konan ones? I love them <3



sure     .


----------



## Animus (Oct 10, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of when Naruto first creates the FRS (just showing the part where we see the Fuuton: Rasengan form, and then cutting to when the "camera" zooms out and shows the FRS in full for the first time, and then having Naruto say "Fuuton Rasenshurken," then ends?

I would love you forever


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

nice gifs of the new opening,pein and konan guys .


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Oct 10, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> pain gifs
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



AWESOME


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

Man, the new animation on Shippuuden is incredible.


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> pain gifs
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Could you make the Pain avatar a bit smaller please? Thanks a million!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks dude!


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2009)

​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​


Is this an omake? Which episode is this from? o.O


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pesky Bug said:


> Is this an omake? Which episode is this from? o.O



it is from Jiraya special (127-128) before the epi begonn


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can someone make an avatar out of the itachi-sauce fight ?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2009)

Ima request a 150x150 gif of Pain doing Rain jutsu and Itachi doing something badass. Reps.


----------



## Melodia (Oct 10, 2009)

Could someone please make a 150 x 150 or smaller gif of Sasori in the festival omake? Reps. :d


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't know it was another double ep. I only watched 129 

Can I have the scene of Orochimaru suggesting that they kill the Orphans in 130, and the scene that shows Tsunade among the Konoha kids during the closing video?


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I didn't know it was another double ep. I only watched 129
> 
> Can I have the scene of Orochimaru suggesting that they kill the Orphans in 130, and the scene that shows Tsunade among the Konoha kids during the closing video?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2009)

Question:

I want to increase the size of the gif sitting in my sig. How do I do it, can anyone help?


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2009)

Wouldn't that distort it, making it look blurry? But if you have Imageready, you should be able to stretch each frame into a bigger resolution. It would be easier just to remake the whole thing I think.


----------



## Laex (Oct 10, 2009)

if you make it bigger it'll be too big to fit in your sig, because your sig needs to be like under 1mb, and like if you make it bigger it'll be really crap quality.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 10, 2009)

David1822
it wouldn't fit for your size


Klue


----------



## Hydde (Oct 10, 2009)

I would like to know if someone can make me an avatr of the part when Itachi is staring at sasuke after they crossed swords... just that part. (it is after they show sasuke stopping the kunai with his sword..)


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2009)

KooL Aid, thanks dude.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2009)

How about a crazytachi gif?


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Oct 11, 2009)

Chibi Buizel said:


> Could I get a banner of Tobi running away from the C4 Karura in ep 123?



My request was forgotten?


----------



## BurnMaster (Oct 11, 2009)

Dudes I desperately need gifs of all the akatsuki members holograms  : Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Zetsu, Pein, Hidan, Kakuzu, Tobi

I nead this gifs in The size 150x150

I mean holograms gifs like this:





Now I need the rest of the Akatsuki members holograms

Thanks in advance

PS. Sry for my bad English i just already started learn xD


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> How about a crazytachi gif?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 11, 2009)

That's exactly why the anime is BETTER then manga sometimes! 

Truly psychotic moment!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can someone do one with Madara's sharingan in the opening ?


----------



## Laex (Oct 11, 2009)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Can someone do one with Madara's sharingan in the opening ?



i think it's already been done. go look for it


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 11, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



stock is that naruto?

anyone.any chance of getting an gif avitar for where naruto holding the kunai at the new ending? thanks


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 11, 2009)

SasukeBlade said:


> stock is that naruto?
> 
> anyone.any chance of getting an gif avitar for where naruto holding the kunai at the new ending? thanks


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> That's exactly why the anime is BETTER then manga sometimes!
> 
> Truly psychotic moment!



i'll wait till the actual episode with this fight releases then comment,lol.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 11, 2009)

thank you with a rep 
how do you the gif move in avatars


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 11, 2009)

You mean, how to make gif avatars?

*Last of the Arrancar*   Look here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you too 
but i mean i saved as picture,and uploaded to my avatar,but its not moving


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 11, 2009)

Could someone make me a gif from the ending with little Naruto,Sakura, and Sasuke. It would warm my Team 7 heartpek.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2009)

SasukeBlade said:


> Thank you too
> but i mean i saved as picture,and uploaded to my avatar,but its not moving


 
Make sure to save it as .gif


----------



## David (Oct 11, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> ninpou endless paper darts!



Woah can I use this one please?

If you allow me to, all credit will be given to you, of course (+ reps)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2009)

SasukeBlade said:


> Thank you too
> but i mean i saved as picture,and uploaded to my avatar,but its not moving





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Make sure to save it as .gif


or that it not surpas your avatar limits


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 11, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> or that it not surpas your avatar limits



it's 99.93 KB 
it must be able to upload it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 11, 2009)

Can I have a gif of the Sannin as children in episode 127 from the first part of the episode til Tsunade and Orochimaru leave the place? Sig size.

A second one of Jiraiya day dreaming about Tsunade saying she'd rather have Orochimaru as a boyfriend. Avy size.

A third one of Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru at Nawaki's morgue, showing Orochimaru pulling out the necklace and Tsunade breaking down crying.  Avy size.

And a final fourth one of the Sannin heading out for the war, from the gates of the village. Sig size. 

 Reps will be given.


----------



## Mia20 (Oct 11, 2009)

may I use this? 	
Edit:
Used it. If ure not okay with it pls tell me =)))


----------



## Hydde (Oct 11, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



the one i would like to have4 is exactly the next image after sasuke. Is when itachi is staring at him!...


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2009)

The awesome sigs just keep coming.

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the hard work.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2009)

Too bad I've been so swamped at work that I haven't been able to contribute any gifs to the thread.


----------



## Laex (Oct 11, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Too bad I've been so swamped at work that I haven't been able to contribute any gifs to the thread.



it seems there are many gif makers here now and i barely had a chance to make any because they already made them


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 11, 2009)

Laex said:


> it seems there are many gif makers here now and i barely had a chance to make any because they already made them



You could always make the ones I just requested.


----------



## Laex (Oct 11, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> You could always make the ones I just requested.



im busy atm 


i be making a shop


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 11, 2009)

Laex said:


> im busy atm
> 
> 
> i be making a shop



Fine. Be like that. 

 I kid.


----------



## Animus (Oct 11, 2009)

StabbyMcStab said:


> Can someone make a gif of when Naruto first creates the FRS (just showing the part where we see the Fuuton: Rasengan form, and then cutting to when the "camera" zooms out and shows the FRS in full for the first time, and then having Naruto say "Fuuton Rasenshurken," then ends?
> 
> I would love you forever



Could anyone make an avatar sized/sig sized gif of this? Pwease?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 12, 2009)

This is sexy, that smile reminds me of deidara...
yeah this scene was better than the written manga part.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 12, 2009)

Red Queen said:


> This is sexy, that smile reminds me of deidara...
> yeah this scene was better than the written manga part.



Yeah it is like Deidara there.

The thing is that for Deidara it's in character for him....to see Itachi showing that kind of extreme emotion is just, so insane. XD It just seems so out of character for Itachi.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 12, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it is like Deidara there.
> 
> The thing is that for Deidara it's in character for him....to see Itachi showing that kind of extreme emotion is just, so insane. XD It just seems so out of character for Itachi.



itachi has no character...
i wish we could see a more traited version of him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2009)

damm Kool-Aid you never disappoint

am gonna use it for my sig and avatar


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Ima request a 150x150 gif of Pain doing Rain jutsu and Itachi doing something badass. Reps.



.....


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 12, 2009)

awsome


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 12, 2009)

Oi
Can I have this in a 150x150 version

Will rep (VM it to me please)


----------



## BurnMaster (Oct 12, 2009)

BurnMaster said:


> Dudes I desperately need gifs of all the akatsuki members holograms  : Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Zetsu, Pein, Hidan, Kakuzu, Tobi
> 
> I nead this gifs in The size 150x150
> 
> ...



How long i must wait for this gifs? i nead this gifs really fast, i can wait but i must know how long...


----------



## Stagg (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad so many people are making gifs of the newest opening. It's totally badass. Am I the only one that wasn't crazy about Shalala?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 12, 2009)

BurnMaster said:


> How long i must wait for this gifs? i nead this gifs really fast, i can wait but i must know how long...



you know this here isn't gif *request* thread peoples here make gifs for others cause they want to and have fun on it but no not cause they must 

if you want to request gifs then try thethethe *Heero's gif thread* or *Æ___Alex's Gif Shoppe___Æ *


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

soichiro found mah shoppe 


also 'thethethe' is making me lol.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2009)

Laex said:


> also 'ttheettheetthee' is making me lol.



yea,i was wondering if i was thethethe only one seeing thethethe.


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> yea,i was wondering if i was thethethe only one seeing thethethe.



nah, modfuck is getting out of hand though, they're changing it like every 5 seconds.


----------



## Animus (Oct 12, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> you know this here isn't gif *request* thread peoples here make gifs for others cause they want to and have fun on it but no not cause they must
> 
> if you want to request gifs then try thethethe *Heero's gif thread* or *?___Alex's Gif Shoppe___? *



Thanks for thethethe info!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 12, 2009)

Laex said:


> nah, modfuck is getting out of hand though, they're changing it like every 5 seconds.



it's anoying i thought my computer has problems


----------



## Laex (Oct 12, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> it's anoying i thought my computer has problems



its annoying now


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2009)

soon it will be cool


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Oct 13, 2009)

Aeon said:


> You didn't say if you wanted an avatar or sig and I was bored so I made both.



Can I use this?


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 13, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Oi
> Can I have this in a 150x150 version
> 
> Will rep (VM it to me please)



VM?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 13, 2009)

he wanted to say pm


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2009)

vm = visitor's message.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 13, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> VM?


Brilliant

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
I'll rep tomorrow

And can you give me a version that doesn't have the borders as well
I'll be editing a few things when I have more time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 13, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Can I have a gif of the Sannin as children in episode 127 from the first part of the episode til Tsunade and Orochimaru leave the place? Sig size.
> 
> A second one of Jiraiya day dreaming about Tsunade saying she'd rather have Orochimaru as a boyfriend. Avy size.
> 
> ...



This please.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 13, 2009)

aww, this is so cute x3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a few new gif requests. Could someone make gifs of Jiraiya tripping when he was posing on Gamaken and Jiraiya getting stomped by those chicks in the omake?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 14, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> yea,i was wondering if i was thethethe only one seeing thethethe.



dont make fun of people who stutter on the internet, they can't help it.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Can I have a gif of the Sannin as children in episode 127 from the first part of the episode til Tsunade and Orochimaru leave the place? Sig size.
> 
> A second one of Jiraiya day dreaming about Tsunade saying she'd rather have Orochimaru as a boyfriend. Avy size.
> 
> ...


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 14, 2009)

━╃
My god theey are awesome !


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

they are so nice


----------



## Jesus (Oct 14, 2009)

I made my first gifs from anime today for my set, but I couldn't keep the one in my sig at the filesize limit without dramatically affecting the quality.

How can I avoid to do that? I'm sure I've seen gifs of much longer scenes in a bigger format.
Maybe the rain messes up the gif optimization?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 14, 2009)

^what are you using?

do the border after you get the size you want, that helps reduce file size


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^what are you using?
> 
> do the border after you get the size you want, that helps reduce file size



This.

Also you have to delete many frames to shorten it.Delete all the duplicate ones(specially the one next to a frame is usually a complete duplicate).
keep the no. of frames within 100 at most(absolute max).and then set the time delay wisely to improve quality.Trial and error will get it done.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 14, 2009)

thank you for the head-ups guys.  I'll try to apply those for my next gif.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

Jesus said:


> thank you for the head-ups guys.  I'll try to apply those for my next gif.



the gifs you made their are awesome tho


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2009)

very cool gifs


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 15, 2009)

Could someone make me a gif from the Preview of episode 132?

Where Jiraiya makes his big Rasengan and Pain catches it, please.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 15, 2009)

*rawr*  New episode - new gifs 



*Spoiler*: __ 

























More to come...


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2009)

Can I request a sig starting approximately around 13:09 to 13:30 and an avi of just Nagato looking awesome from 13:26 thru 13:35 or so?

Not to be a douche, but is it possible for the sig to match the size of my current one?

Thanks in advance with +reps to come.


----------



## Luxiano (Oct 15, 2009)

Klue said:


> Can I request a sig starting approximately around 13:09 to 13:30 and an avi of just Nagato looking awesome from 13:26 thru 13:35 or so?



Seconded , Nagato looked pretty badass.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 15, 2009)

i want to see Jiraiya in Sage mode and going into one!


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 15, 2009)

Klue said:


> Can I request a sig starting approximately around 13:09 to 13:30 and an avi of just Nagato looking awesome from 13:26 thru 13:35 or so?
> 
> Not to be a douche, but is it possible for the sig to match the size of my current one?
> 
> Thanks in advance with +reps to come.





Sry, I couldn't match your sig size :x


----------



## Luxiano (Oct 15, 2009)

awesome can i use one of your Nagato's avi too ?


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sure, if you want. I make my gifs for everyone.^^


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freaking awesome , thanks, +reps. 


*[size=+2]Guys, make sure you rep our wonderful set creators!![/size]*

They deserve it.


----------



## iander (Oct 15, 2009)

Can I request a sig of Pain from 20:31 to 20:47 and an avi of Pain from 19:55-19:57?

Thanx to whomever does it and of course reps


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2009)

can i request one of jiriaya in sage mode coming out the tunnel please.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 15, 2009)

More! XD


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2009)

they all look awesome

edit i was wondering how do you put moving pics for an avatar.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 15, 2009)

chameleon seizure attack!



death of the chameleon



birdie arrives!



Clash!! Frog vs. Birdie


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 15, 2009)

^that last one's cool


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

awesome gifs!!!!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 15, 2009)

I love them. 

But I think the avys are over the size limit. Isn't it something like 150x150? I just tried setting them as my avatars, but it was a stationary picture. Could you fix that for me? Could you include the part where Tsunade haughtily says if Jiraiya doesn't get a bell, he doesn't bother her anymore? Part of the last gif. That was one of the reasons it was my favorite.

Other than that, epic as usual.


----------



## jdbzkh (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> More! XD



Can you make another one like this but with out the close up to his eye. 

Oh and possibly make it smaller.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> More! XD
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Mind if I use these two?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> chameleon seizure attack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like those xDD
and Fuuma as always good job


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 15, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Mind if I use these two?



Sure. Feel free to use them 

@Soichiro: Thanks 

@jdbzkh


----------



## Jesus (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I'm starting to get the gist of it. 



reposting my older sig in case someone wants to use it:


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

Jesus said:


> I think I'm starting to get the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> reposting my older sig in case someone wants to use it:



 you are getting better indeed


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> [/SPOILER]



 pain-sama!


----------



## Anarch (Oct 15, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I love them.
> 
> But I think the avys are over the size limit. Isn't it something like 150x150? I just tried setting them as my avatars, but it was a stationary picture. Could you fix that for me? Could you include the part where Tsunade haughtily says if Jiraiya doesn't get a bell, he doesn't bother her anymore? Part of the last gif. That was one of the reasons it was my favorite.
> 
> Other than that, epic as usual.



both the avys are well within the size limits(for senior avy size).they are 150X150 and 244KB and 323 KB respectively(size limit is 341KB).so i dunno what's wrong

Normal member size avy;



these will work

and...


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2009)

How about Jiraiya's flying kicks on Pain's summons?


----------



## David (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey, can someone make a gif of Pain holding onto Jiraiya's giant rasengan in the 132 preview that I can use please (credit and reps will be given, of course)?


----------



## BillyTheReaper (Oct 16, 2009)

Jiraya runing with the hands together - just awsm!!


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 16, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> How about Jiraiya's flying kicks on Pain's summons?






I already posted it on the previous page.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 16, 2009)

Daviddd said:


> Hey, can someone make a gif of Pain holding onto Jiraiya's giant rasengan in the 132 preview that I can use please (credit and reps will be given, of course)?






others


----------



## Jesus (Oct 16, 2009)

Daviddd said:


> Hey, can someone make a gif of Pain holding onto Jiraiya's giant rasengan in the 132 preview that I can use please (credit and reps will be given, of course)?


dunno if that's what you wanted, but:





I also made a Ma Frog avatar for the lulz:


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 16, 2009)

Me want 
Does someone have the Pain when he has crazy has hair at the beginning of the episode much love and appreciation would be given :33 senior member sized too


----------



## Nimander (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus said:


> dunno if that's what you wanted, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!  Using the Ma avy.

Reps and cred soon to follow.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 16, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Yes!  Using the Ma avy.
> 
> Now, how do I upload the avy so I can use it on NF?



Save it and then go to User CP and click on the Avatar link and there is a browse button and just look for the file and pow you got a new avatar.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 16, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Me want
> Does someone have the Pain when he has crazy has hair at the beginning of the episode much love and appreciation would be given :33 senior member sized too


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 16, 2009)

My last gifs for this episode. (I'll probably doing a few requests.)


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> I already posted it on the previous page.



Ohhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2009)

YOINK


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 16, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> Could someone make me a gif from the Preview of episode 132?
> 
> Where Jiraiya makes his big Rasengan and Pain catches it, please.



you havent made it for me, but thanks you made it.

+reps


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks Jesus!


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

There are some sexy gifs in this thread.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 16, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> both the avys are well within the size limits(for senior avy size).they are 150X150 and 244KB and 323 KB respectively(size limit is 341KB).so i dunno what's wrong
> 
> Normal member size avy;
> 
> ...



I'm not a senior member yet...

Soon, though. 

Thanks again!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

oh coool gifs guys


----------



## Kage (Oct 16, 2009)

i've been seeing this everywhere and it always makes me


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

Kage said:


> i've been seeing this everywhere and it always makes me



something is wrong with you how can you hate it xD


----------



## emROARS (Oct 16, 2009)

Kage said:


> i've been seeing this everywhere and it always makes me



It's like 'what could have been'

Goddamnit. 

Brilliant GIF though.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 16, 2009)

^


----------



## emROARS (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I had senior membership now. I could have that Pain avatar. 

EDIT: Blue has it.


----------



## David (Oct 16, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> others





Jesus said:


> dunno if that's what you wanted, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys, both are awesome!


----------



## Kage (Oct 16, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> something is wrong with you how can you hate it xD



how do you get 'hate it' from "" ?



emROARS said:


> It's like 'what could have been'
> 
> Goddamnit.
> 
> Brilliant GIF though.


actually it's more of 'what was'

bittersweet 

indeed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^



Taking first avatar. 

Thank you good sir.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh mnice job Kool-Aid


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 17, 2009)

Please More gifs of Jiraiya and him going into Sage Mode.



Fuuma said:


> I already posted it on the previous page.



Wow that rocks!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wow that rocks!!



Jiraiya used Ryu's Hurricane Kick. :ho


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 17, 2009)

Did Jiraiya choped off their heads?


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> Did Jiraiya choped off their heads?



LoL no. 

The blood belongs to Gamaken, I believe.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Kage said:


> how do you get 'hate it' from "" ?



wrong thought sorry


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2009)

can someone make more Gamaken gifs?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

oh very nice gifs


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

in a city ..you must fight to survive ... 
very nice gifs


----------



## KohZa (Oct 19, 2009)

nice gifs


----------



## Klue (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on guys, make more gifs.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 20, 2009)

Jiraiya looks so funny when he's running.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 20, 2009)

I know it's a bit late, but could I get some gifs from a few episodes back?  Episode 128, the Jiraiya special. 

I'd like a few, three at most:

One of Tsunade, Jiraiya, and Orochimaru on the hill overlooking the battle as it commences, when Jiraiya receives the note saying the orphans are killed. Avy and sig size, please (not a senior member yet, btw).

One of the Sannin back home, standing in front of the memorial stone. That entire scene. Perhaps the beginning of that part as an avy and the end of that part, up til Orochimaru walked off, as a sig.

 Please and thank you.


----------



## Sαge (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo, can I get a gif from ep 132 of Jiraiya kicking Pain into the wall? I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 22, 2009)

where's my six paths of pain attendence gif?!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

i brought this 
the others might bring their gifs later


----------



## Klue (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Soichiro, as expected of you.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 22, 2009)

Would you make a gif where Deva Pain caught Jiraiya's fist?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

Klue said:


> Nice Soichiro, as expected of you.



thanks 



Matrix XZ said:


> Would you make a gif where Deva Pain caught Jiraiya's fist?



this one?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 22, 2009)

6 paths


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome Kool-Aid sama


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 22, 2009)

more to come tommorow


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh oh so cool gifs!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 22, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> this one?



Yeah! Thats it!


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone should make an epic gif of when the puppet Pain sneaked up behind Jiraiya


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

Seany said:


> Someone should make an epic gif of when the puppet Pain sneaked up behind Jiraiya


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2009)

Ohhhhh! Excellent!


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 22, 2009)

~nya nya~ I'm bored xD.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

nice job Fuuma 
you deserve rep again  crap i can't rep you anymore fuck


----------



## Laex (Oct 22, 2009)

so like. anyone wanna tell me what happened in this weeks episode? 

is the jiraiya/pein fight still happened?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 22, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> awesome Kool-Aid sama



thanks, yours are cool too.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Could someone make me a 150x150 Ava Gif of Sasuke standing in front of the sunset and the ocean ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> ~nya nya~ I'm bored xD.



Oh awesome gifs!! i hope you to get bored all the time


----------



## Klue (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome sigs and avis guys, as expected.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> ~nya nya~ I'm bored xD.



Can I use this one?


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> ~nya nya~ I'm bored xD.



Cool gifs, thanks.


----------



## KenzoRainNinja (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a request if someone can make it

Its when anko sits up and breathes heavily

from 2.42- 2.45


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2009)

can i get one with pain stuck in jiriaya's genjutsu


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2009)

NAM said:


> can i get one with pain stuck in jiriaya's genjutsu


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 23, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Can I use this one?



Sure...^^  





luffy no haki said:


> Oh awesome gifs!! i hope you to get bored all the time



Not all the time but I'm very often bored ;D


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello everyone! Can I ask for a gif-image for avatar, where Konan gets soaked by Jiraya's oil.

And nice gifs from everyone, very nice!

Ps. Sorry if my english is little bad, it's not my mothertongue.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 23, 2009)

my gifs from last episode:



















*Spoiler*: _warning:seizure-inducing genjutsu_ 




lol


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2009)

nice nice 
Border + dotted  xD


----------



## Xabsol (Oct 23, 2009)

soichiro, forgive me. (taken)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

Jesus said:


> my gifs from last episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cool, but I havent noticed that the last when Pain is absorbing that Jiraiyas giant Rasengan, looked like if pain was doing a Kame-hame-ha


----------



## Nimander (Oct 23, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> more to come tommorow



May I borrow this one?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2009)

Xabsol said:


> soichiro, forgive me. (taken)



what ?


----------



## Jesus (Oct 23, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> nice nice
> Border + dotted  xD


yeah have been experimenting xD



luffy no haki said:


> So cool, but I havent noticed that the last when Pain is absorbing that Jiraiyas giant Rasengan, looked like if pain was doing a Kame-hame-ha


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 23, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> May I borrow this one?



Sure. Go ahead


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 23, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Could someone make me a 150x150 Ava Gif of Sasuke standing in front of the sunset and the ocean ?


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Oct 23, 2009)

can someone make one from the preview of ep 133, when pain grabs jiraiys fist? about 7 to 9 seconds in. he grabs it Pain's Theme also can you slow it down when you make it? please?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for the gif


----------



## The Philosopher (Oct 23, 2009)

wow over 4000 replies to go through. too much!

some cool gifs. do you guys make them in photoshop?


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 23, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can I please use that last one as my avatar? It looks so cool.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 23, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I know it's a bit late, but could I get some gifs from a few episodes back?  Episode 128, the Jiraiya special.
> 
> I'd like a few, three at most:
> 
> ...



Can someone please do these?


----------



## ZE (Oct 23, 2009)

Time to spread some rep to our gif makers here. 
Also, I?d like a naked Tsunade gif, please.


----------



## Kinky Kiki (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey! Would someone please make me a 150x150 gif of the new opening where Sasuke runs to Itachi and gets flicked in the forehead? Thank you!


----------



## Hamak (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont know if it has been done, but can anyone make a GIF of when Jiraya speaks about Uchiha Madara and the big sharingan eye flashes? Just the part with the eye though


----------



## Ra (Oct 24, 2009)

Can anyone make a 160 x 120 crazy animal realm gif?

Thanks. :ho


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 24, 2009)

Nachrael said:


> Can I please use that last one as my avatar? It looks so cool.


----------



## Hamak (Oct 24, 2009)

thx  some green for you!


----------



## Plot Hole (Oct 24, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> ]




Do you mind if I use this one sometime?
][/


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 24, 2009)

sure, i don't care


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 25, 2009)

I had gif requests a couple of pages ago but they weren't made. Could some please make gifs of Jiraiya tripping when he was posing on Gamaken, Jiraiya getting stomped by those chicks in the omake and Gamaken hitting the dogs with his exploding pitchfork or whatever that was.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Gif of Tsunade in the ending, when it showed the preview for the next episode please? Avy size (not senior member).


----------



## Jesus (Oct 25, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Gif of Tsunade in the ending, when it showed the preview for the next episode please? Avy size (not senior member).


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I love you.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 25, 2009)

Kinky Kiki said:


> Hey! Would someone please make me a 150x150 gif of the new opening where Sasuke runs to Itachi and gets flicked in the forehead? Thank you!



Kiki, I have an avvy sized version if you want it. I dont have a 150x150 one tho. 

If you want, I can send it to you once I get home... Uni has reopened you see.


----------



## Ra (Oct 25, 2009)

Or to be specific can anyone make a shippuuden gif where animal realm looked insane. It was while he was standing on his lizard. (160 x 120 image size still image)

And can anyone make a gif where Jiraiya first entered HM and ma, pa and his eyes glowed. (160 x 120 still image)


----------



## Kinky Kiki (Oct 25, 2009)

Ducky said:


> Kiki, I have an avvy sized version if you want it. I dont have a 150x150 one tho.
> 
> If you want, I can send it to you once I get home... Uni has reopened you see.



That would work. Thank you!


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2009)

I Know this is not shippuden,but an someone make it bigger for me please 
With a good rep of course


----------



## Ducky (Oct 26, 2009)

^^Which anime is this from? I can try...


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2009)

bleach xD Chibi Tourshiro


----------



## Ducky (Oct 26, 2009)

^^Really? I dont remember seeing that part.. 
Anyways what ep is this, and how big do ya want it? *Takes out notebook and paper*

I'll upload it tom, can you wait till then?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 26, 2009)

SasukeBlade said:


> I Know this is not shippuden,but an someone make it bigger for me please
> With a good rep of course



lol,hitsugaya running into rangiku's boobs !!
i remember making one when the episode came out.how big??for avy?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course, if wolfdude can do a better job...
I'm just an amateur.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> lol,hitsugaya running into rangiku's boobs !!
> i remember making one when the episode came out.how big??



Big as normal avatars will do


----------



## Ducky (Oct 26, 2009)

Btw, which episode was this again? I wanna make one for practice...


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2009)

236 i think?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 26, 2009)

Ahhh! No wonder! 
Havent seen past 200... *scurries off to watch bleach*


----------



## Anarch (Oct 26, 2009)

SasukeBlade said:


> Big as normal avatars will do





by the way,there *IS* a bleach gifs thread,you know


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah but its literally dead


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2009)

This thread is awesome.

Props for Kool-Aid, Aeon, Jesus and all other talented gif makers that contributed to this thread.

Imma use some gifs myself, so if I end up using one that I dont ahve permission to use (for example as my avatar, or in my sig) Just tell me, and I'll change it.

I'm not sure which one I'm gonna use, and its almost impossible to go throw all those pages again, to look up the people who made the gif in question.

I am probably going to use the gifs Kool-Aid made, showing either Madara and/or the ones Kool-Aid made showing the latest naruto shippuuden opening.

So, to avoid possible future problems: 

@Kool-Aid, may I use one (or more) of the gifs you made showing Madara and/or the latest OP? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 28, 2009)

sure, i don't care

i put them here for everyone to use


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> sure, i don't care
> 
> i put them here for everyone to use



Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone made a gif of Jiraiya kicking Pain in the face yet?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 28, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> Has anyone made a gif of Jiraiya kicking Pain in the face yet?


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

omg,this scene was so cool,good job man


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2009)

Can someone please make a .gif of Uchiha Madara on his own statue at the final valley (During Jiraiya's convo with the scroll frog) starting with a shot of the final valley and then fading to the camera zooming in on him and ending when you see his sharingan?

I'll credit+rep the person who makes it ofcourse D 
(Size: 200x200 Please)


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

can i get one from the new shippuuden episode where jiriaya is falling down the river dieing please.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2009)

Can I have an sig of Yahiko-Pain raising his hand toward Jiraiya as part of the building collapses.

If possible, I would like the aforementioned sig to remain the same size as my current one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

i NEED a sig of Jiraiyas hand reaching for naruto's shoulder and touching it then naruto turns around and sees nothing. lol might be too long i dunno. This my first time requesting lol. pllleeez.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 29, 2009)

When Pain throws jiraiya gif please


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh I love the second one Soichiro bro!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 29, 2009)

Klue said:


> Can I have an sig of Yahiko-Pain raising his hand toward Jiraiya as part of the building collapses.
> 
> If possible, I would like the aforementioned sig to remain the same size as my current one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.










Wu Fei said:


> i NEED a sig of Jiraiyas hand reaching for naruto's shoulder and touching it then naruto turns around and sees nothing. lol might be too long i dunno. This my first time requesting lol. pllleeez.


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2009)

Can i request an avatar of Jiraiya with a smile when he was sinking... and a gif/sig when he smiles after writing a message in Pa's back 

Reps+ will be given...


----------



## Anarch (Oct 29, 2009)

and though this isn't a shippuuden gif i had to::


*Spoiler*: __ 





~R.I.P. Master Jiraiya~


----------



## akazuki (Oct 29, 2009)

wow such a cool avatar  here !


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

Epic... am I allowed to use it too?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2009)

*Can someone please make a .gif of Uchiha Madara on his own statue at the final valley (During Jiraiya's convo with the scroll frog) starting with a shot of the final valley and then fading to the camera zooming in on him and ending when you see his sharingan?

I'll credit+rep the person who makes it ofcourse D
(Size: 200x200 Please)*

*^Please Please *

*The part I would really like a gif from (the one I discribed above)*

*Is from 05:35 to 05:47 in naruto shippuuden ep. 130.*
*Link to the episode:* Hotfile.com: One click file hosting

I understand that 12 seconds is way to long for a gif, but one can cut down the time tremendously if one only shows like 1 or 0.5 secs of the final valley, and speeds up the zooming in on madara.

Also, preferably, without subtitles 

Please  

I'll give lotsa rep to the one who makes it for me ofc D
(And ofc. credit D)


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

can i use this one


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

Soichiro ur awesome bruh.


----------



## KenzoRainNinja (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a request for a sig if someone can make it

its where anko wakes up aand breathes heavily at 4.04

Pain's Theme


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome gifs 

Can you please make the one I requested, too?


----------



## Kosan (Oct 29, 2009)

Can someone make a gif when Pain's eyes show up behind Jiraiya, just after he broke the rod (just the eye showing is needed, nothing spectacular about braking a rod). I love those scenes in the manga


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm taking this...  +Reps



			
				KisameSexyBeastYeah said:
			
		

> Can i request an ava when he smiles after writing a message in Pa's back



And this please?


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello <3

























Have fun ;D


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Hello <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing gifs  You, too, are good at making them 
So can you please make the gif I requested* ? D

**My request:* I would really like a gif from 05:35 to 05:47 in naruto shippuuden ep. 130.
Link to the episode: Hotfile.com: One click file hosting

I understand that 12 seconds is way too long for a gif, but one can cut down the time tremendously if one only shows like 1 or 0.5 secs of the final valley, and speeds up the zooming in on madara. (Or another way to have all those scenes in one gif without it becoming too big for in my sig, and you know how to do that better than me, as you are the good gif maker )


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 29, 2009)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Amazing gifs  You, too, are good at making them
> So can you please make the gif I requested* ? D
> 
> **My request:* I would really like a gif from 05:35 to 05:47 in naruto shippuuden ep. 130.
> ...




I had to reduce the size, but I hope you like it.


----------



## SQHatake (Oct 29, 2009)

woww the gifs are so awesome ^^


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2009)

OH yeah!!! so damn awesome Gifs!!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> I had to reduce the size, but I hope you like it.



I absolutly love it 
But can you speed up the transition from the statue + madara view to the madare face closer up just a liiitle bit please. 

Its awesome already, but then it will be perfect 
I hope you can do that, but I want you to know I'm already very grateful.

I'll +rep you alot now  (And I'll +rep you even more if you can speed up that middle part )

1000000000x thanks already man. Very Good job.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome GIFs! 
I have to see the new episode.. I've always wanted to see his epic death in the anime.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 29, 2009)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I absolutly love it
> But can you speed up the transition from the statue + madara view to the madare face closer up just a liiitle bit please.
> 
> Its awesome already, but then it will be perfect
> ...







Better?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Better?



A.MA.ZING DDDDDDDD

Its nothing less than perfect! Exactly what I wanted 

I'm not sure how many times I can +rep you, but I'll +rep you as much as I can. 

100000000x thanks, again


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 29, 2009)

Hehe, no problem. Im glad you like it


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Hehe, no problem. Im glad you like it





Also, it says I have to spread some rep around before I give more to you :/

But dont worry, as soon as I can, I'll +rep you again 

Again, thanks.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

can i use the one with naruto and the rasengan


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 29, 2009)

Tsunade scenes please. 

Glancing out the window to thinking that Jiraiya wouldn't have to worry about being cool for her. Avy please.

Any others can be sigs. +Reps of course.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 29, 2009)

a few random gifs, wasn't very inspired this week since all the scenes I wanted to do had been done already  :


----------



## Hamak (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice catch! +rep


----------



## Jesus (Oct 29, 2009)

^ I will try to do a resized version tomorrow if you wanna use it;  damn size limits. >:


----------



## Hamak (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah sure man thanks


----------



## Anarch (Oct 29, 2009)

NAM said:


> can i use the one with naruto and the rasengan



sure     .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> sure     .



thank you


----------



## Hamak (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anyone make a sig of baby naruto from ep 133?


----------



## Nimander (Oct 30, 2009)

Jesus said:


> a few random gifs, wasn't very inspired this week since all the scenes I wanted to do had been done already  :



May I use this one?


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Oct 30, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Hello <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i have these?


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a request for a gif-signature. It's from episode 32, where Tobi throws Sasori's ring in the sky, and then fail to catch it. The same type, as my signature down there with "Tobi FC".

Or can it even be made, since it is pretty old episode. Can you even find that episode anymore?


----------



## Jesus (Oct 30, 2009)

as far as I am concerned anyone can use the gifs I make... I kinda post them here for that purpose 



Hamak said:


> Yeah sure man thanks



all I managed to do  100ko is pretty small


----------



## Hamak (Oct 30, 2009)

Jesus said:


> as far as I am concerned anyone can use the gifs I make... I kinda post them here for that purpose
> 
> 
> 
> all I managed to do  100ko is pretty small




it works fine man, thanks!


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone got a Itachi gif I could use?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 30, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Tsunade scenes please.
> 
> Glancing out the window to thinking that Jiraiya wouldn't have to worry about being cool for her. Avy please.
> 
> Any others can be sigs. +Reps of course.


----------



## Fuuma (Oct 31, 2009)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> can i have these?



Sure. 

...


----------



## Jesus (Oct 31, 2009)

a few gifs of Jiraiya getting manhandled by Pain:


----------



## Hamak (Oct 31, 2009)

Pleeeeaase! Can someone do Gai's "Dynamic Action" from episode 13!?  +reps for whoever does it


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice gifs Jesus


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you. pek Unfortunately, I haven't been accepted for senior member yet, so the avy won't work.


----------



## David (Oct 31, 2009)

T-Rex said:


> a few gifs of Jiraiya getting manhandled by Pain:


May I use a couple of these please? + reps when I can


----------



## Jesus (Nov 1, 2009)

^ of course


----------



## emROARS (Nov 1, 2009)

These gif's are awsome guys. I'll be taking a couple to use at my own lesiure.


----------



## bbqwings (Nov 2, 2009)

would you mind if i used these?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 2, 2009)

Can I get a sig gif of Yahiko Pain using his hand wave explosion thingy.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can I get a sig gif of Yahiko Pain using his hand wave explosion thingy.



i think i posted this earlier too,oh well..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 5, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of Tobi doing the Whack-a-Mole jutsu from the new episode?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a .gif request:

Can someone please make a gif of the final valley statue (the bird flying upwards) and then attaching the scene where you see tobi from the side (you see his right side) and the bird flying him and then attach the scene of the closup of tobi's face all in one gif (sped up if nescissary for it to fit in a gif I can use in my sig) (it's all from ep. 134)?

Here is the link to the episode: Hotfile.com: One click file hosting

The bird flying upwards at the final valley is from 9:07 to 9:11
and the second scene (the bird flying over tobi) is from 9:18 to 9:20
and the last scene I want attached to it (closup of tobi's face) is from 9:16 to 9:17
All in one gif. (sped up if nescissary to fit in a gif I can use as my sig) And without subtitles (if possible) please.

Can someone pleeaase make this for me pek

Credit and lotsa +rep's for the person who makes this for me D
________________________________________________-

And also a gif looping the scene that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi appears before naruto


 (also from ep. 134)

It's from 12:55 to 12:56 in ep. 134.

But the first gif request has priority over the second.

But I really want both of these gifs, so massive rep for the person who makes both, and divided massive rep over the two people who both make one of these gifs D


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone make a gif of Tobi doing the Whack-a-Mole jutsu from the new episode?



yea me too.that part was hilarious.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 5, 2009)

vered said:


> yea me too.that part was hilarious.



Exactly xD I was about to ask for that as well.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2009)

avatars (senior & normal sizes):






will try to make a gif of the whack-a-mole no jutsu 



edit:


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 5, 2009)

Hinata bunny outfit please?


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2009)

lol sasuke


----------



## emROARS (Nov 5, 2009)

Jesus said:


> avatars (senior & normal sizes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DIBBS ON WHACK A MOLE NO JUTSU.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2009)

^I fixed the speed a bit.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 5, 2009)

Yay .

Maybe you could do one when naruto aims the Rasengan at him and just passes? Or when he kicks naruto's face.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a .gif request: 

Can someone please make a gif of the final valley statue (the bird flying upwards) and then attaching the scene where you see tobi from the side (you see his right side) and the bird flying him and then attach the scene of the closup of tobi's face all in one gif (sped up if nescissary for it to fit in a gif I can use in my sig) (it's all from ep. 134)?

Here is the link to the episode: Download704x400avi@RS

The bird flying upwards at the final valley is from 9:07 to 9:11
and the second scene (the bird flying over tobi) is from 9:18 to 9:20
and the last scene I want attached to it (closup of tobi's face) is from 9:16 to 9:17
All in one gif. (sped up if nescissary to fit in a gif I can use as my sig) And without subtitles (if possible) please.

Can someone pleeaase make this for me pek

Credit and lotsa +rep's for the person who makes this for me D
________________________________________________-

And also a gif looping the scene that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi appears before naruto


 (also from ep. 134)

It's from 12:55 to 12:56 in ep. 134.

But the first gif request has priority over the second.

But I really want both of these gifs, so massive rep for the person who makes both, and divided massive rep over the two people who both make one of these gifs D

^Please


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Nov 5, 2009)

Can someone please make a .gif of Tobi sidesteping Kiba's attack and saying "ole"?
It would be much appreciated...


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2009)

MrBlonde said:


> Can someone please make a .gif of Tobi sidesteping Kiba's attack and saying "ole"?
> It would be much appreciated...






will do more tomorrow... xP


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Nov 5, 2009)

^Thank you very much.
Where's the scale thingie under your avatar so I can rep you?


----------



## Jesus (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm repsealed for the moment, no need to bother with it.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

Could someone make a gif of Kisame jumping on that pillar all sexy and shit?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2009)

Jesus said:


> will do more tomorrow... xP




Can you please make an exception for me, and make one of my (or both but I guess that's pushing it) gif requests?

Please

Here are my requests, if you can make an exception, you can pick which one you'd rather make:
I have a .gif request: 

Can someone please make a gif of the final valley statue (the bird flying upwards) and then attaching the scene where you see tobi from the side (you see his right side) and the bird flying him and then attach the scene of the closup of tobi's face all in one gif (sped up if nescissary for it to fit in a gif I can use in my sig) (it's all from ep. 134)?

Here is the link to the episode: Download704x400avi@RS

The bird flying upwards at the final valley is from 9:07 to 9:11
and the second scene (the bird flying over tobi) is from 9:18 to 9:20
and the last scene I want attached to it (closup of tobi's face) is from 9:16 to 9:17
All in one gif. (sped up if nescissary to fit in a gif I can use as my sig) And without subtitles (if possible) please.

Can someone pleeaase make this for me pek

Credit and lotsa +rep's for the person who makes this for me D
________________________________________________-

And also a gif looping the scene that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi appears before naruto


 (also from ep. 134)

It's from 12:55 to 12:56 in ep. 134.

But the first gif request has priority over the second.

But I really want both of these gifs, so massive rep for the person who makes both, and divided massive rep over the two people who both make one of these gifs D


----------



## Si Style (Nov 5, 2009)

Naruto entering and exiting that pool of water please, after getting smacked by Tobi


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bonds (Nov 6, 2009)

So they reanimated those flashbacks? Cause Sasuke looks a 100x more epic there than in the past.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 6, 2009)

Jesus said:


> avatars (senior & normal sizes):
> 
> will try to make a gif of the whack-a-mole no jutsu
> 
> edit:



Can I use that as my signature?


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

Supreme Storm said:


> Could someone make a gif of Kisame jumping on that pillar all sexy and shit?



anyone, plx, make, this!


----------



## mainhoon (Nov 6, 2009)

People, i'm noob)) How you make these all gifs?
What the program are you use?


----------



## Fuuma (Nov 6, 2009)

Supreme Storm said:


> anyone, plx, make, this!


----------



## mainhoon (Nov 6, 2009)

Who have got MOAR Suigetsu? I want him with kawaii smile, and when he was eating yogurt XD


----------



## April (Nov 6, 2009)

Dibs on this.  will rep/cred.


----------



## David (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll take this one, if you don't mind  (+reps when you can take them).


----------



## emROARS (Nov 6, 2009)

Fuuma said:


>



Kisame the ballerina.


----------



## mainhoon (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chaos (Nov 7, 2009)

Jesus said:


> will do more tomorrow... xP





Jesus said:


> avatars (senior & normal sizes):
> 
> 
> will try to make a gif of the whack-a-mole no jutsu
> ...



Could I PLEASE use these? They're awesome. + Reps and Creds, ofcourse.


----------



## David (Nov 7, 2009)

Everyone wants Tobi    everyone has a good sense of taste


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a .gif request:

Can someone please make a gif of the final valley statue (the bird flying upwards) and then attaching the scene where you see tobi from the side (you see his right side) and the bird flying him and then attach the scene of the closup of tobi's face all in one gif (sped up if nescissary for it to fit in a gif I can use in my sig) (it's all from ep. 134)?

Here is the link to the episode: Download704x400avi@RS

The bird flying upwards at the final valley is from 9:07 to 9:11
and the second scene (the bird flying over tobi) is from 9:18 to 9:20
and the last scene I want attached to it (closup of tobi's face) is from 9:16 to 9:17
All in one gif. (sped up if nescissary to fit in a gif I can use as my sig) And without subtitles (if possible) please.

Can someone pleeaase make this for me pek

Credit and lotsa +rep's for the person who makes this for me D
________________________________________________-

And also a gif looping the scene that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi appears before naruto


 (also from ep. 134)

It's from 12:55 to 12:56 in ep. 134.

But the first gif request has priority over the second.

But I really want both of these gifs, so massive rep for the person who makes both, and divided massive rep over the two people who both make one of these gifs D

^Can Someone please make the gif(s) I requested


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuuma said:


>



hm it's gone? ;O can't see it / open it


----------



## Chaos (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope, it's still there mate.


----------



## Fuuma (Nov 8, 2009)

Supreme Storm said:


> hm it's gone? ;O can't see it / open it



Yeah, it's still there. Here's the link.

pining for the fjords


----------



## Prowler (Nov 8, 2009)

Really awesome guys


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuuma said:


> Yeah, it's still there. Here's the link.
> 
> pining for the fjords



awesome ! thanks rep etc inc


----------



## Hollow Prince (Nov 8, 2009)

Where the heck was the shuriken scene at I must have completely missed it or something!


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 8, 2009)

nice gifs everyone 
to bad i didn't join this week 
oh and Fuuma your gifs are epic as always


----------



## Fuuma (Nov 9, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> nice gifs everyone
> to bad i didn't join this week
> oh and Fuuma your gifs are epic as always



Well I only made one gif this time ( the Kisame gif).


----------



## Scizor (Nov 9, 2009)

Can someone please make me a .gif of 21:57 to 22:05 in this video: [Taka] Naruto Shippuuden 134 480p

-If possible, without the japanese and english text in it
-Sped up if nescissary (as 8 secs for a gif is probably too long to fit in a gif for an avatar)
- I would like it in avatar format.

Offcourse +rep. and many thanks' to the person who makes it for me


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a HUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEEEEE request of all of these scenes into GIFs 
GIFs from Kakashi Gaiden, i know its so old but...

!- RAW means no subs during the scene even if a character is talking. 
!- with subs means I want the SUBs to be on the GIF 

Might be lotsa here..at least can ya try to GIf them all? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Scenes: 
[119] White Flag gif, just the flag moving (Beginning) [RAW]
[119] Obito rolling on the ground (After he trips) [RAW]
[119] Moving upwards on Kakashi after obito lifts his head [RAW]
[119] Kakashi's head bending down a little [RAW]
[119] Minato turning his head and talks [RAW]
[119] Obito talks while rubbing his right eye then he looks away [RAW]
[119] Rin talking as she puts her hands up [RAW]
[119] Obito talks with confused face with googles on his headband [RAW]
[119] Team Minato walking in the distance [RAW]
[119] Minato walks as he talks with Obito behind him then Obito talking then minato talks again [RAW]
[119] Team Minato walks, (no talking before Rin turns to talk, WITHOUT that, just have team minato's backs walking) [RAW]
[119] Obito looks then turns his head, says nothing [RAW]
[119] Kakashi walking 'til he turns a little [RAW]
[119] Minato walks up while talking and holds up the special kunai and throws it to Kakashi [RAW]
[119] Kakashi held his hand to Obito as Obito talks saying he doesnt have anything to give him [RAW]
[119] Obito's eyes twitches (only that before it changes scene from obito's eyes) [RAW]
[119] Obito screams as he points at Kakashi [RAW]
[119] Obito's finger points into Kakashi's face as Kakashi's head moves back (only that befre obito screams that hes a uchiha, bla) [RAW]
[119] Obito screams he is obito uchiha from the Uchiha Clan then his face zooms closer [RAW]
[119] Moves slowly from Kakashi to obito as Kakashi talks [RAW]
[119] Obito looks up saying "What...?!" with his fist up [RAW]
[119] Moves from obito to Rin to Kaakshi as they lift their heads after Minato talks [RAW]
[119] Team Minato's handpile scene [RAW]
[119] Team Minato walking down the hill [RAW]
[119] FULL scene as Kakashi makes handsigns then he does Chidori before he moves t attack [RAW]
[119] Kakashi moves he hand with chidori in his hand and smashes through the wall [RAW]
[119] Kakashi running with the chidori as the kunai are being thrown at him [RAW]
[119] Kakashi (being up-close) running with Chidori in hand as he says the kunai helped him pinpoint the location [RAW]
[119] Rin and obito walking as obito looks around (only that before the mahiru clone went to obito) [RAW]
[119] The seal going up on Mahiru's ninja shoe (only that) [RAW]
[119] Kakashi jumping down from above and walks towards father, Sakumo as Sakumo walks towards him [RAW]
[119] Sakumo Hatake with the flaming fire in front him [RAW]
[119] Sakumo walking towards you, away from the people in the background [RAW]
[119] Sakumo walking away with leaves going by [RAW]
[119] FULL scene of Sakumo lying on the ground with Kakashi standing by by as Lightning and Thunder strikes [RAW]
[119] Kakashi sleeping [RAW]
[119] Kakashi, Rin, and Obito running through the weird tree-grass thing [RAW]
[119] Kakashi, Rin, and obito walking on te water (just that, before those two rock ninjas appears) [RAW]
[119] Obito's Fire Ball Jutsu [RAW]
[119] Kakashi and Obito looking at each other from under them as they turn a little on the sides [RAW]
[119] Obito hitting Kakashi [RAW]
[119] FULL scene of Sakumo standing as leaves rushes by as it chnages to Kakashi with the tattou on their backs, if possible can you have that scene goe forward then it goes backwards having Sakumo > only tattou > Kaakshi > only tattou > Sakumo and so on? [RAW]
[119] FULL SCENE! Obito walking away turning his back to Kaakshi as obito says he believes White fang was a true hero, son and on until obito finsihes his speech with "crushing this so called ninja" [with SUBS! SUBS please.]
[119] Kakashi looking at Obito with his hair moving and turns away to the other direction [RAW]
[119] Both Obito and Kakashi walking in opposite directions [RAW]
[120] Kakashi jumps on a tree and is in pain as he holds his arm [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of Kakashi to Obito (before he says anything), just go back and forth Sakumo > Obito > Sakumo > Obito, so on and on. [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of Obito clapping his googles, onlt that, no change [RAW]
[120] FULL scene as Kakashi jumps in and got hit by the kunai in the eye as Kakashi falls backwards [RAW]
[120] Obito moving up his googles and rubs his eyes with his arm [RAW]
[120] Obito stood up quickly with his googles on his headband (only that before the rock ninja attacks behind obito) [RAW]
[120] Scan on Obito's sharingan from left to right as he stabs the rock ninja (only that) [RAW] 
[120] Kakashi, Rin, and Obito runs as the rocks are falling, (onlt that before Kakashi falls) [RAW]
[120] after Obito throws Kakashi out of the way, Obito looks at the huge rock boulder above him as his move becomes bigger [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of Kaakshi pushing the rock until he stops pushing it [RAW]
[120] Kakashi saying "Damnit!" and pounds on the ground, FULL scene of Kaakshi into emotion wreckage until obito says soemthing about the gift [RAW]
[120] Obito's sharingan eye opening (and closing backa nd forth as he is still under the rock) [RAW]
[120] Kakashi and Obito's half faces sliding from top and bottom until it fits [RAW]
[120] Scene when Kakashi's hair shows up after the rock rthing exploded, just his hair moving [RAW]
[120] Kakashi with his eye close as he's crying with his hair moving (only that, with his eye closed) [RAW] 
[120] Kakashi's right black eye to his left sharingan eye as his hair moves [RAW]
[120] From bottom to top, going upwards on Kakashi [RAW]
[120] Kakashi panting from on the rock cliff after he moved the rock ninja Kakkou [RAW]
[120] FULL scene as more rocks collapses on Obito as cheerful Kakashi appears then back to obito then cheerful Rin appears than back to obito as it goes to black [RAW]
[120] Scene goes from behind Kakashi as it turns to his head as he turns his head a little on the tree with Rin [RAW]
[120] As the rock ninjas jumps in the air, going towards Kakashi with his chidori in hand, zooms more into his sharingan until a black out [RAW]
[120] Kakashi slowly opening his sharingan eye [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of rin as he she looks up at the night sky's stars as it moves upwards on Rin [RAW]
[120] FULL scene of the bridge being blown up as Kakshi is at the bottom towards minato and rin at the top 
[120] FULL scene of Kaakshi's sharingan eye until it laters adds the googles to his face then its gone [RAW]
[120] Googles on the memorial stone as it zooms backwards until it black outs [RAW]




Thanks. Notice: ALL of them are in order of events of the episodes, couldn't really put the time in because of course everyone who watches anime online watches them on different sites.. so... >.> 

Anyhow, Thanks if you could do them. I know 119 and 120 is so old like back in July 31st.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 11, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> I have a HUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEEEEE request of all of these scenes into GIFs
> GIFs from Kakashi Gaiden, i know its so old but...
> 
> !- RAW means no subs during the scene even if a character is talking.
> ...



Don't be so fucking selfish.



SuzumeShouken said:


> Can someone please make me a .gif of 21:57 to 22:05 in this video: [Taka] Naruto Shippuuden 134 480p
> 
> -If possible, without the japanese and english text in it
> -Sped up if nescissary (as 8 secs for a gif is probably too long to fit in a gif for an avatar)
> ...



Stop repeating the request. If it's not done pretty much straight away, it's not going to get done. Get over it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 11, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Don't be so fucking selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop repeating the request. If it's not done pretty much straight away, it's not going to get done. Get over it.



The one you quoted is a new request. I gave up on the other one, yes, as I didnt need your post to get the hint. 

So, learn to read, and I dont know what crawled up your ass, but it wont leave your ass by beeing an ass on a forum.


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Nov 11, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Don't be so fucking selfish.



Will ya shut up? Just leave me alone if you don't even make GIFs and a GIf maker that does my request. I'd rather you not talk to me. Farewell


----------



## emROARS (Nov 11, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> Will ya shut up? Just leave me alone if you don't even make GIFs and a GIf maker that does my request. I'd rather you not talk to me. Farewell



I don't necesserily post my work on a forum I rarely go on. Get over it. 

Besides, it's kinda rude to ask people for 70 gifs when they're only doing it as a part time on the newest episodes. 

Maybe you could _make them yourself?_



SuzumeShouken said:


> The one you quoted is a new request. I gave up on the other one, yes, as I didnt need your post to get the hint.
> 
> So, learn to read, and I dont know what crawled up your ass, but it wont leave your ass by beeing an ass on a forum.







just stop asking on the thread. Why no go on a_ request_ thread?

I'll shut up now before this goes off topic.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 11, 2009)

emROARS said:


> just stop asking on the thread. Why no go on a_ request_ thread?
> 
> I'll shut up now before this goes off topic.



I'm glad you stop because you really got me where it hurts 



Get over yourself.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 12, 2009)

is there a gif of sasuke running itachi through with his lightening sword?


----------



## Hamak (Nov 12, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Don't be so fucking selfish.




This is what you flame him for in a *request* thread?


----------



## Jesus (Nov 12, 2009)

If you want a very specific gif to be done, it can be more effective to go to one of the gif shops out there, like this one.




kidhero1000 said:


> is there a gif of sasuke running itachi through with his lightening sword?


haven't seen one yet.


edit:


----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jesus said:


> If you want a very specific gif to be done, it can be more effective to go to one of the gif shops out there, like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major reps for you


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 13, 2009)

Hamak said:


> This is what you flame him for in a *request* thread?



Did you see his request??


----------



## emROARS (Nov 13, 2009)

Hamak said:


> This is what you flame him for in a *request* thread?



He was asking for up to 70 gif's _in one go_. The people who make the gif's here are doing it _in their spare time_ and are usually gif's of the _newest episodes_. He was asking for them during two episodes that are at least 20 episodes ago. It takes for me nearly half an hour to do one. It would take days for his request to be completed. Therefore he is selfish to ask of such.

And if that's not selfish I don't know what is.



SuzumeShouken said:


> I'm glad you stop because you really got me where it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> Get over yourself.



Says the person who I don't even understand because of the bad use of smilies.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Says the person who I don't even understand because of the bad use of smilies.



I know you tried your best, knowing it took you two days to think up that comeback, but that was the weakest, worst comeback ever.

1. I used a smiley the same way you used it.
2. That tells us more about your lack of intelligence, or your ability to distinguish one character from the other, than my type style (or a flaw in it, for that matter)
3. And the fact my use of smilies has nothing to do with your ego problem, makes your comeback the worst comeback ever.

*Holds one finger against emROARS forehead while he squirms and curses to keep him me out of his reach* 

Maybe in two more days you'll have a better comeback.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 13, 2009)

SuzumeShouken said:


> *Holds one finger against emROARS forehead while he squirms and curses to keep him me out of his reach*



this sort of post can get you banned,friend,cool down.someone will do your request sooner or later.i would if i had the time but sadly i dont

nice gifs everyone.i couldn't even join in because of college workload.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> this sort of post can get you banned,friend,cool down.someone will do your request sooner or later.i would if i had the time but sadly i dont
> 
> nice gifs everyone.i couldn't even join in because of college workload.



He had it coming. But I see your point, so I apologize.
And my request has no time limit at all, if someone makes it, he/she doesnt have to hurry at all.

And thanks, and I understand, man.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a she actually. And how did I '_have it comming_'? 

You know what? Forget it. If you want to keep asking for Gif's that people arn't going to make, go and do it. I don't care. 



Jesus said:


> If you want a very specific gif to be done, it can be more effective to go to one of the gif shops out there, like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jesus.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 13, 2009)

Can someone make a gif from the bonds movie where Sasuke threw Amaru backwards? I would like it as an avatar. One 125 by 125 and one 100 by 100. Rep and thanks to the one who does it.


----------



## ilovechutoo (Nov 14, 2009)

can someone make a gif from when tobi kicked naruto
and when he he rubbed the back of his neck saying "not bad for a newbie" or something like that
and is it possible to keep the subs on them
^-^ thanks in advance


----------



## Takekura (Nov 16, 2009)

*Jiraiya Sage Mode Preparation*


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 17, 2009)

lol that red thing on his face is blood?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 17, 2009)

Takekura said:


> *Jiraiya Sage Mode Preparation*



Could you post the Sage Mode transformation?


----------



## Hamak (Nov 17, 2009)

did anyone see the extremely-retarded-karin running scene right before they meet Kisame? 

would be hillarious if anyone  could GIF it


----------



## Jesus (Nov 17, 2009)

^yeah that scene was very awkward to say the least, LOL


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 19, 2009)

I love that new Omake where Naruto, Kiba, and Shino kicking Yamato's ass big time! Could some one posts gifs?


----------



## Saiko (Nov 19, 2009)

Can someone make me an 150 x 150 Ava Gif from that scene where Sasuke undresses and then  makes  that face  ?


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Need a Itachi avy pleaseeeeee


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Nov 19, 2009)

Could I please have a gif from episode 136 at 11:34-11:36 where the Sharingan is spinning? Thanks.

Also would like a gif from the same ep, at 13:07-13:12 when Itachi goes batshit and yells that Sasuke is his new light.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Nov 19, 2009)

*I would like to see some gifs of episode 136, like Izuna and Madara killing their friends, Hashirama and Madara, Madara's face(the first time it appears in this episode)and the two brothers on top of the clan. They would be way too awesome *


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 19, 2009)

Can someone please make a few gifs of Yamato getting whipped by Kiba and Naruto from the omake?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 19, 2009)

This is even funnier now that we see it in the actual episode. xDDD


----------



## Dark Saint (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd make some but I'm missing some codecs.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 20, 2009)

can we get some gifs for the taijutsu action ?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 20, 2009)

? Shαinα ? said:


> This is even funnier now that we see it in the actual episode. xDDD



Really?

For me, seeing it in the episode actually showed how insignificant it was, given it was on-screen for about 1 second and that it was actually fine. Had that scene not been in the preview, there's no way people would be making this much fuss about it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2009)

Can someone please make a gif of Itachi gearing up (putting on his anbu outfit) and then activating his sharingan. (from 12:50 to 12:58, in naruto shippuden episode 135).

Sped up, if nescissary ofcourse. : )

+reps and credit to the person who makes it, ofcourse.


----------



## calimike (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Jesus (Nov 20, 2009)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Can someone please make a gif of Itachi gearing up (putting on his anbu outfit) and then activating his sharingan. (from 12:50 to 12:58, in naruto shippuden episode 135).
> 
> Sped up, if nescissary ofcourse. : )
> 
> +reps and credit to the person who makes it, ofcourse.





will do more after eating  btw how comes no one else has posted gifs of the episode yet


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2009)

Jesus said:


> will do more after eating  btw how comes no one else has posted gifs of the episode yet



Many thanks, and +rep'd and credited. : )

I am using the .gif you (Jesus) made in my signature.
Again, thank you, its perfect. : D


----------



## Anarch (Nov 20, 2009)

starters:




am going out now,will do more later.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> starters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Can I please use the top one (of Itachi throwing all those kunai's)?

(Though, can you please take out the little scene of little sasuke looking up before I use it, if I may use it?)


----------



## Jesus (Nov 20, 2009)

^sure you can use it, but I'd advise you to use a sig rotator if you don't want your signature to be off-limit. those three gifs together would be way too big.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2009)

Jesus said:


> ^sure you can use it, but I'd advise you to use a sig rotator if you don't want your signature to be off-limit. those three gifs together would be way too big.



D Thanks! Then its taken D

And, I see..
Thanks. : )

But, will 2 gifs in my sig be inside of the limit?

Also, is Uchiha Madara's brothers name ever mentioned? (If so, what is his name?)


----------



## Jesus (Nov 20, 2009)

your signature is actually right at the limit (1MB) already. but with a rotator you can have a different gif in your sig each time the page is reloaded, which can be very useful.


his brother's name was Izuna, but I can't remember if it was mentioned in this episode, or even in the manga  (it could be one of those things we learned only in the databook)


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2009)

Jesus said:


> your signature is actually right at the limit (1MB) already. but with a rotator you can have a different gif in your sig each time the page is reloaded, which can be very useful.
> 
> 
> his brother's name was Izuna, but I can't remember if it was mentioned in this episode, or even in the manga  (it could be one of those things we learned only in the databook)



I see. : )

+reps for everything you made for me and helped me with.

But I have one last question:
How do I rotate my sig, and, can they all be 1MB (I think so, but just to be sure)?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 20, 2009)

@suzume,but the alteration you asked for will take time.real busy right now.

and some more from 135:







more to come later....


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 20, 2009)

Please Gifs from the Omake of Half-asleep Naruto and Kiba kicking Yamato's ass.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Nov 20, 2009)

*I would like to see more of Madara and his brother and the one with the First Hokage in it *


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 20, 2009)

I would like to see the Itachi vs Sasuke in episode 135. It begins at 16.50 and ends @ 17.20.


----------



## P A I N (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Animated Gifs. I'm looking for any Gifs where Madara and Hashirama are together in it.  Please send me some.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh so cool gifs wolfdude bro


----------



## valerian (Nov 20, 2009)

Any avatars of Itachi?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Any avatars of Itachi?



you'll find a couple in my posts on the previous page.


seriously these were damn good episodes to make gifs from


----------



## Nimander (Nov 20, 2009)

Nicely done wolf.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 20, 2009)

Great gif's guys. :3


----------



## weebly (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome gifs! keep em' posting!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 20, 2009)

wow, As soon as I get done with class and tests, Im taking one


----------



## Bonds (Nov 20, 2009)

No crazy Itachi yet?


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2009)

The lack of Uchihahahahaha gifs is making me sad


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally I could make some GIFs

This is my two best images now

W8 me tomorrow with others images :





*Spoiler*: __ 










I really  face a problem with size the "Avarot" and "Signature"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2009)

wtf that first one is old shit


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Nov 20, 2009)

POS REP FOR YOU!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Nov 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> The lack of Uchihahahahaha gifs is making me sad



Needs moar Uchihahahahahahaha gifs.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2009)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> Can make maybe , someone more_"young Itachi"_ gifs from Ep. 135 pls.?



You stole the Anbutachi gif


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 21, 2009)

That AMAZING ..!! 

Thanks very much *wolfdude*

Can I take them ?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome! I love how Itachi pwns Sasuke every time. xD


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 21, 2009)

i guess those weren't posted yet


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 21, 2009)

wheres the uchihahahaha gifs?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2009)

Taking this one reps for you. 

Can someone make this one avy size?


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 21, 2009)

Red Queen said:


> wheres the uchihahahaha gifs?



_NEEDS MOAR UCHIHAHAHAHA._


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 21, 2009)

ShadowReij said:


> Taking this one reps for you.
> 
> 
> Can someone make this one avy size?



it isn't so good at all


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll rep whoever does Uchihahaha..


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm wondering what uchihahaha is ?


----------



## Undead (Nov 21, 2009)

My Asuhahaha version 
of Uchihahaha. :ho


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i'm wondering what uchihahaha is ?



uchihahaha= the moment itachi goes nuts as he confesses he has a dastardly scheme all the while he seemed like a sane , rational, level headed guy.   It is best exemplified by the image of wild eyed screaming, laughing itachi, a most unusual face for the fellow.This meme can apply to anyone who goes bat shit evil clown  on somebody when we all thought they were normal and cool. 

the more you know


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 21, 2009)

so this part here right?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> it isn't so good at all


Thanyou. 


Soichiro said:


> so this part here right?



They're awesome.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2009)

so cool gifs soichiro bro


----------



## Billie (Nov 22, 2009)

_*1x* Naruto in Fall_

​


----------



## Anarch (Nov 22, 2009)

blackssk said:


> _*1x* Naruto in Fall_
> 
> ​



nice


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 22, 2009)

Another one :



I liked this part from ep


----------



## SQHatake (Nov 22, 2009)

wow I love the gifs they're so awesome!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> so this part here right?



Awesome!!


----------



## Animus (Nov 23, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i guess those weren't posted yet



Taking this one, it's awesome!

+Reps


----------



## Klue (Nov 23, 2009)

Can someone super-size this for me:


----------



## Anarch (Nov 23, 2009)

Klue said:


> Can someone super-size this for me:


----------



## Angelique (Nov 23, 2009)

Such amazing work here - if it was not for this thread, and one more on this entire forum, I wouldn't visit here weekly to admire such work. I love it all, please don't stop


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2009)

L ftw  (talking about your sig. : ))


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 23, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> so this part here right?



Where are these gifs coming from? In the streaming i watched,there was no preview of the next episode.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 23, 2009)

^ Episode 136 I think.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 23, 2009)

is it safe to say that he has pretty eyes in this gif?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 23, 2009)

Red Queen said:


> is it safe to say that he has pretty eyes in this gif?



Yes... 
^ WTF? It grew a hand. D:


----------



## Klue (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks wolf!!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 23, 2009)

Can I have a gif of the chidori being connected to the shuriken Sasuke threw at Itachi clone?


----------



## Even (Nov 24, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Where are these gifs coming from? In the streaming i watched,there was no preview of the next episode.



This week was a special, and those gifs are from 136.


----------



## Hi Billy Mays Here (Nov 25, 2009)

Theres a GIF of Sasuke taking down a crow clone of Itachi, and then he points to the grand chair showing his real self, i know theres already a GIF, but can someone make it so its zoomed in so we can see Itachi better?


----------



## Bonds (Nov 25, 2009)

I need the one in my sig supersized and avatar sized, please.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Nov 25, 2009)

Could I please have a gif of Madara killing his best friend to gain MS?


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Nov 26, 2009)

episode 137 is out. >.> 

Dadadadadadadadaaaaa


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 26, 2009)

oh they drew him amazingly in that episode ^^^^
 i want some 137 gifs


----------



## emROARS (Nov 26, 2009)

I might be able to make some GIF's depending on how well my conversion went...


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 26, 2009)

didn't get time to do more for now


----------



## emROARS (Nov 26, 2009)

My converter is buggering me. Sochiro how to you get the AVI's. 

Oh and i'm nicking your last gif :3


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 26, 2009)

can anyone make an avi where itachi is coughing on his knees then jump out of the way from the dragon head fireballs?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> didn't get time to do more for now



I will use this if you dont mind


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2009)

I want Sasuke's smirk,right after Itachi is hit by that big shuriken.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

I want the omake at the end.


----------



## Bonds (Nov 26, 2009)

I MUST have Itachi's hidden jar no jutsu gif.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 26, 2009)

Itachi 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (Nov 27, 2009)

Sasuke out 137! (free for all)

​


----------



## Jesus (Nov 27, 2009)

Bonds said:


> I MUST have Itachi's hidden jar no jutsu gif.



something like this? xD


----------



## Cjones (Nov 27, 2009)

I"d like the omake chapter at the end, when Tsunade turns in her chair and she's glowing and all that.

Then another of one of when she couldn't find her own hobby listed in the book.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> Itachi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



epicness, using itachi avy gif rep inc 

edit; why isn't the gif moving :<


----------



## emROARS (Nov 27, 2009)

It's because 1) It's too big and 2) The size is too big.

You need 1000 posts or more to have an icon like that.


----------



## Undead (Nov 27, 2009)

emROARS said:


> It's because 1) It's too big and 2) The size is too big.
> 
> You need 1000 posts or more to have an icon like that.


And 6 months membership.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah that too.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2009)

Dibs on the middle one and the last one D

+resp 4u D

Edit: added them to the gif rotator link I have in use, so they occasionally appear in my sig


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I want the omake at the end.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Nov 27, 2009)

too busy to make any this week
anyway,good work everyone.cool gifs.


----------



## Bonds (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesus said:


> something like this? xD



Yes, exactly. You sir have won my heart.


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 27, 2009)

==============
*I hope they are fine*

*I wait your opinion*

*And I really I'm having a problem with "Making Borders"  >_<*


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh cool gifs!!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2009)

kingzozo said:


> ==============
> *I hope they are fine*
> 
> *I wait your opinion*
> ...



Dibs on the second to last one D

Also, Awesome gifs.  +rep. man. Also credit offcourse. (Same goes for the other posters I am using a .gif from offcourse D)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anybody make that gif of the part where Sasuke starts to run from Ama
In Taka' release its on 14:03 - 14:08

Cuz Sasuke looks so retarded when he starts to run I need to have it


----------



## Cjones (Nov 27, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Lady Tsunade looks like me and you gunna have to share 



cjones8612 said:


> I"d like the omake chapter at the end, when Tsunade turns in her chair and she's glowing and all that.
> 
> Then another of one of when she couldn't find her own hobby listed in the book.


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 27, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> Can anybody make that gif of the part where Sasuke starts to run from Ama
> In Taka' release its on 14:03 - 14:08
> 
> Cuz Sasuke looks so retarded when he starts to run I need to have it


 
Do you mean this :

*Spoiler*: __ 








 

*Or*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​ 
​




​


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 27, 2009)

Awww kingzozo you're so cute. Keep at it, you'll get there


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Out of reps for now, will do it when I get out of the 24 hour lock thing. 
Awesome. 



cjones8612 said:


> Lady Tsunade looks like me and you gunna have to share



First instinct was  "Fuck no. "

Only because I'm such a good friend.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 28, 2009)

kingzozo said:


> Do you mean this :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah I meant the first one. Thanks. I always makes me laugh seeing Sasuke run, while Itachi can actually _see_ him


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 28, 2009)

blackssk said:


> Sasuke out 137! (free for all)
> 
> 
> ​


i'll take the one on the top right. Reps for you


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Nov 29, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> so this part here right?



THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Nimander (Nov 30, 2009)

I know what GIF I'm looking forward to getting in this upcoming episode.:ho


----------



## emROARS (Nov 30, 2009)

Nimander said:


> I know what GIF I'm looking forward to getting in this upcoming episode.:ho



I call dibs 

:ho


----------



## Nimander (Nov 30, 2009)

You don't even know what I'm talking about


----------



## emROARS (Nov 30, 2009)

How do you know?


----------



## Nimander (Nov 30, 2009)

Get out of my head!!!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 30, 2009)

^ i know , && i want it first.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 1, 2009)

any gifs from the new OVA?


----------



## Koi (Dec 1, 2009)

New OVA?


----------



## valerian (Dec 1, 2009)

Could anyone make me an avatar of the Uchihahaha part.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 2, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif from the new OVA? The part where Naruko shakes her cute nekkid ass, while Sasuke has his back to her with that annoyed expression of his? 
Avvy sized please...  With a border?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 2, 2009)

This OVA sounds crazy where did you get it o.o;


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 2, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I know it's a bit late, but could I get some gifs from a few episodes back?  Episode 128, the Jiraiya special.
> 
> I'd like a few, three at most:
> 
> ...



Could someone please do these for me? 

I'm not a senior member yet.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

We need Shippuuden 138 gifs~


----------



## emROARS (Dec 3, 2009)

Yush we doooo...


----------



## Scizor (Dec 3, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Yush we doooo...



Why don't you go to an actual request thread


----------



## emROARS (Dec 3, 2009)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Why don't you go to an actual request thread



Do you know how old that's getting now?
Ignore list thee shall go.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 3, 2009)

emROARS said:


> Do you know how old that's getting now?
> Ignore list thee shall go.



How childish.

But isn't beeing on ones ignore list a free ticket to smack talk about them? lol.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm going to _attemp_ to do Shippuden 138 Gifs.

I've never done a gif in my life, I don't even know what program to use.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 4, 2009)

so noone got any gifs for 138?
how cruel, just make me one when itachi stabs oroman, i just want to see it thats all


----------



## Hi Billy Mays Here (Dec 4, 2009)

Susano'o is fucking sexy.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok. I made lots of gifs, but then found out they couldn't be used as Avatars because I fucked up the Size, I thought it was 150x150 and I actually was 125x125.

Here they are...making these took me a while.

they're Lame, sorry, first attemp at making gifs.




 (Could have been better)


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

More:

 um...:ho


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

More:


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

These are the last ones:


----------



## Kosan (Dec 4, 2009)

omigosh said:


> um...:ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 4, 2009)

Jutsu "*KIRIN*"


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 4, 2009)

itachi! quit poking sasuke!

lol thanks some of those were really funny


----------



## Scizor (Dec 4, 2009)

omigosh said:


> More:
> 
> um...:ho



That last one is beast.

Imma take it 

+reps and credit to you.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 4, 2009)

omigosh said:


> More:



Wonderful, taking.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2009)

Can someone make a 150 x 150 gif of Itachi poking Sasuke's head that I could use as an avatar? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2009)

Not intending to be a douche,but it's such a shame that the guys who are good at making gifs aren't doing it. And this week's episode is so gif worthy.

But it's just friday,just have to wait.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Not intending to be a douche,but it's such a shame that the guys who are good at making gifs aren't doing it. And this week's episode is so gif worthy.
> 
> But it's just friday,just have to wait.



Yeah, I just suck at making gifs, someone else should try.


----------



## Kosan (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry omigosh, you did great. Continue making them the next episodes too


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Can someone make a 150 x 150 gif of Itachi poking Sasuke's head that I could use as an avatar? Thanks in advance.



I going to _try_. But I suck so I can't promise you anything


----------



## emROARS (Dec 4, 2009)

Here they come


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

Kosan said:


> Don't worry omigosh, you did great. Continue making them the next episodes too



Thank you


----------



## Chibason (Dec 4, 2009)

Can someone make one from the latest episode where Itachi spits up blood. Actually the 5 seconds that lead up to the blood spitting, Including him smiling, then his eyes bulging out and finally the yakking. Thanks if so!


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 4, 2009)

this is just like Shinegreymon in burst mode from Digimon data squad


----------



## Chibason (Dec 4, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> this is just like Shinegreymon in burst mode from Digimon data squad



WOW, Soichiro! these are great. Did you see my request? could you do one like that please?!


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2009)

*free for all...*

​


----------



## Nimander (Dec 4, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> this is just like Shinegreymon in burst mode from Digimon data squad



I claim the Susano'o cutting off the snake head in the name of great justice.


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2009)

blackssk said:


> *free for all...*
> 
> ​



*+edit...*

​


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 4, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 4, 2009)

blackssk said:


> *free for all...*
> 
> 
> [/IMG]​


May I use these two?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh so nice work everybody


----------



## emROARS (Dec 4, 2009)

You know on gif's, how are you able to make the noise less noticeable?


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> May I use these two?



ok )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 4, 2009)

Taking these.


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 4, 2009)

Great job in the gifs they are great guys.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 4, 2009)

Won't someone heed the call for a gif of Itachi spitting blood from the latest episode...


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 4, 2009)

blackssk said:


> *+edit...*
> 
> ​




taking some of these please <3 will rep.


----------



## Laex (Dec 4, 2009)

kso. 

any gifs of kakashi from the past liek 20 episodes?


----------



## Chibason (Dec 4, 2009)

blackssk said:


> *+edit...*
> 
> ​




I'd like to use the dead Itachi as well. will credit you Blackssk.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 4, 2009)

can anyone make me a set gif of the flashback little Sasuke has in the beginning of the episode with Mikoto?


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> this is just like Shinegreymon in burst mode from Digimon data squad



Can I use these?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 5, 2009)

great job guys.


----------



## Billie (Dec 5, 2009)

sweets said:


> can anyone make me a set gif of the flashback little Sasuke has in the beginning of the episode with Mikoto?



​


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2009)

They're really good. Well done. =]


----------



## Nimander (Dec 5, 2009)

They are really well done, especially in the post above yours.  The avatar and sig gifs that are next to each other match perfectly.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 5, 2009)

Just experimenting, will post more later.





chibason said:


> Won't someone heed the call for a gif of Itachi spitting blood from the latest episode...



that part ^?


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 5, 2009)

*S U S A N O*









*Sasuke's sharingan*





*Burning Itachi *



I will post more later


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> *S U S A N O*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your avatars are way over the limit. =/


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 5, 2009)

Some new one's


----------



## Chibason (Dec 5, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Just experimenting, will post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All-Right!!@@ That's the shit man. gleefully taking!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2009)

Who'd want an gif of Itachi coughing. 

He's in pain damnit!


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

i could just cry with you


----------



## emROARS (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, they're all sadists.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 5, 2009)

Testing something out;





Violent-nin said:


> Can someone make a 150 x 150 gif of Itachi poking Sasuke's head that I could use as an avatar? Thanks in advance.



Here:





chibason said:


> All-Right!!@@ That's the shit man. gleefully taking!



Np.Btw, on my profile you requested a gif, I havn't even seen the whole episode properly but if you tell me the time in what part you want, I can try and get it for you.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 5, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



love it, <3 though i wanted one ava to be specifically Mikoto.


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 5, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Some new one's



AWESOME ...!!

Thanx


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 5, 2009)

*What do you think of it ?*


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

your best gif so far


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 5, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> your best gif so far



I think so too 

I Did not imagine that one day I will be working like this picture of my favorite

Thank you very much for everything Soichiro

MY only problems was designing a very long clips of up to 140 fps Frame..!!!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 5, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> *What do you think of it ?*



I like it, props.


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

i didn't do anything tho ..uhm

those are great to


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 6, 2009)

^
Yeah..a Wind movement with Madra will be a wonderful Gif

Unfortunately ... Topi"s video is quick

Waiting for your gif


----------



## emROARS (Dec 6, 2009)

Your gif's are getting loads better ezo, well done. ^_^


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 7, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Testing something out;



Thats pretty awesome looking would you care if I used that one in my sig?


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 7, 2009)

blackssk said:


> *+edit...*
> 
> ​



Taking these two T_T 

+reps


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Dec 7, 2009)

*Could someone please make an animated gif of Madara and Izuna killing their best friends?(episode 136) *


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 7, 2009)

Some more;







sweets said:


> love it, <3 though i wanted one ava to be specifically Mikoto.



I'd do this for you, but I can't find any 480p Raws.



Hollow Prince said:


> Thats pretty awesome looking would you care if I used that one in my sig?



Everything/anything I post in this thread is free to be used by anyone.


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 7, 2009)

*



Could someone please make an animated gif of Madara and Izuna killing their best friends?(episode 136) 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## luap2000 (Dec 7, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Testing something out;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 8, 2009)

^Nice



sweets said:


> love it, <3 though i wanted one ava to be specifically Mikoto.


----------



## D I Z (Dec 8, 2009)

yo whats up

i need one simple gif

its the one from itachi touching suskei head antel he fall and die


----------



## polsho (Dec 8, 2009)

someone can compress this gifs to 100X100/60 kilobit for me,please


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 8, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> ^Nice



yaysssss <333
thanks you pek


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 9, 2009)

My final GIF from preiveo in last Ep:


----------



## D I Z (Dec 10, 2009)

EZO

CAN U MAKE A GIF FOR ME????

WHEN ITACHI SAN TOUCH SUSCUE HEAD AND SMASH HIS HEAD TO THE WALL


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 10, 2009)

OK..* D I Z*


----------



## D I Z (Dec 10, 2009)

THANKS DOD

YOUR THE BEST

I MEAN IT

SEE YA


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll try and do some more later.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 10, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I'll try and do some more later.



These are exactly what I wanted. Thank you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone make one of that where Sasuke and Itachi lie together in the rain in the beginning?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Dec 10, 2009)

I love this (hence why I've been using it as my avatar).
But I'm wondering.. does anyone have an even better quality? Or one that doesn't look as static-y?


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone could make a gif of Madara taking his mask off partially... ^w^ thanks if so


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 11, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I'll try and do some more later.


 
Awesome Gif..!!

I think the first one is the best 

Thanks


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Soichiro (Dec 11, 2009)

ShadowReij said:


> Can anyone make one of that where Sasuke and Itachi lie together in the rain in the beginning?







Tobilover_sai said:


> I'm wondering if anyone could make a gif of Madara taking his mask off partially... ^w^ thanks if so


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you ^w^ -squeee-


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 11, 2009)

Could someone maybe do a gif of Tobi's whack a mole jutsu?
Will rep.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 11, 2009)

The whack-a-mole gifs are a few pages back in the thread.

Get searching.


----------



## HidanBulgaria (Dec 11, 2009)

My new gif  ^_^


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 11, 2009)

? Shαinα ? said:


> I love this (hence why I've been using it as my avatar).
> But I'm wondering.. does anyone have an even better quality? Or one that doesn't look as static-y?



Not sure what you mean by static, but I made one with better quality. However, because the quality is higher I had to use less frames to keep within the 340kb limit.


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 11, 2009)

more madara


----------



## Becko (Dec 11, 2009)

Can someone make a few gifs for me from the Kakashi Gaiden?The first I want is when Obito runs after Rin and Kakashi gets to save him with the sword of his father /the slash before he looses his eye/ and maybe when he gets his Sharingan from Obito and makes the final blow with Chidori against the second rock ninja.I hope you understood me and thanks in advance.


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 12, 2009)

==============

Those was first half from ep

tomorrow, I will make GIF for second half

I have exam tomorrow


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2009)

Best one.

Naruto and Akamaru can fly!


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2009)

cool gifs guys


----------



## SQHatake (Dec 12, 2009)

beautiful beautiful <33


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 12, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Best one.
> 
> Naruto and Akamaru can fly!


 


This is the best and most clear because it is from the episode not from  Preview

This scen is  so funny


----------



## Kalak85 (Dec 13, 2009)

Could someone please make a gif of susanoo when you see its full form while the hydra is still around?
The specific bit I'm talking about it around 11:47 in episode 138.
It's just the Susanoo I need, anyone who makes this is awesome!!!


----------



## Anarch (Dec 14, 2009)

just had time to make these:


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 14, 2009)

Kalak85 said:


> Could someone please make a gif of susanoo when you see its full form while the hydra is still around?
> The specific bit I'm talking about it around 11:47 in episode 138.
> It's just the Susanoo I need, anyone who makes this is awesome!!!


----------



## Kalak85 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm afraid its not that part E.Z.O. umm... I know, the bit I'm referring to is on page 10 of chapter 392... it's in the second panel. You can see the full susanoo in it... that's what I need a gif of... Thanks though!


----------



## Becko (Dec 15, 2009)

Becko said:


> Can someone make a few gifs for me from the Kakashi Gaiden?The first I want is when Obito runs after Rin and Kakashi gets to save him with the sword of his father /the slash before he looses his eye/ and maybe when he gets his Sharingan from Obito and makes the final blow with Chidori against the second rock ninja.I hope you understood me and thanks in advance.



Someone :?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

Becko said:


> Can someone make a few gifs for me from the Kakashi Gaiden?The first I want is when Obito runs after Rin and Kakashi gets to save him with the sword of his father /the slash before he looses his eye/ and maybe when he gets his Sharingan from Obito and makes the final blow with Chidori against the second rock ninja.I hope you understood me and thanks in advance.



I happened to have that episode on my HD (one of my favourites).

Heres the first one -



As for the second one, could you be more specific. Do you want it with kakashi using chidori at the end (with sharingan) or do you want the part where Kakashi gets his sharingan from obito (where he's sorta crying)?


----------



## Becko (Dec 16, 2009)

_Where he's using chidori already with his Sharingan.Thanks a lot for the 1st gif ^^_


----------



## dbasvvdav (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello I am new to the forum and saw that gifs are very good asique wanted to ask if they could make gifs of juice when sasuke fights.

thanks

PD: know excuse my English is somewhat awkward for even


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's a few from the new ep -


----------



## David (Dec 17, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Here's a few from the new ep -



Holy crap, I'll take one if you don't mind (reps will be given, of course - and cred if you ask for it).


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 17, 2009)

Becko said:


> _Where he's using chidori already with his Sharingan.Thanks a lot for the 1st gif ^^_



Sorry for the delay, been busy past few days.





Daviddd said:


> Holy crap, I'll take one if you don't mind (reps will be given, of course - and cred if you ask for it).



rep/cred is entirely upto you and no need to ask, I make them for others to use anyways.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh how I would kill for a GIF of the preview [Sasuke hugging Itachi].


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)

Gifs from episode 140  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> Oh how I would kill for a GIF of the preview [Sasuke hugging Itachi].



Made them just for you


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

How about a gif of this moment?


If i'm not mistaken,it's right after this:


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> How about a gif of this moment?
> 
> 
> If i'm not mistaken,it's right after this:



Working on it 


*EDIT*

Done


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Working on it
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...



Avy worthy material. 

But i don't change my avys before at least one month with each one.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Avy worthy material.
> 
> But i don't change my avys before at least one month with each one.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

Great gif's everyone.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 18, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Made them just for you



MUCH LOVE AND REP.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)

Madara is so sexy


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude, Madara was sorta hot.  Neato.


----------



## Becko (Dec 19, 2009)

Thx alot for the gifs, Perseverence 
Ofc, the rep is not forgotten ^^


----------



## Kalak85 (Dec 19, 2009)

Umm can I get a gif from episode 138 of Susanoo at a specific bit where you see the full thing? 
Here's a pic of what I'm talking about:


----------



## ilovechutoo (Dec 19, 2009)

erm can someone make a gif from episode 140 when tobi grabs onto sasuke's face and tells him to calm down


----------



## emROARS (Dec 19, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Madara is so sexy



He is kinda sexy. Why the mask? 

and well done guys.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are a few more:

The _coolest_ Hokage ever -



Badass Itachi - 



Epic Senju vs. Uchiha -





Becko said:


> Thx alot for the gifs, Perseverence
> Ofc, the rep is not forgotten ^^



Thx and glad you liked it.



Kalak85 said:


> Umm can I get a gif from episode 138 of Susanoo at a specific bit where you see the full thing?
> Here's a pic of what I'm talking about:



If you go back a few pages I think someone has already made this gif.



ilovechutoo said:


> erm can someone make a gif from episode 140 when tobi grabs onto sasuke's face and tells him to calm down



I'll see if I can make that.


----------



## polsho (Dec 19, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Here's a few from the new ep -





Perseverance said:


> Here are a few more:
> 
> The _coolest_ Hokage ever -
> 
> ...



can i have Hashirama Senju and Tobirama Senju on 100 kilo bit?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 19, 2009)

ilovechutoo said:


> erm can someone make a gif from episode 140 when tobi grabs onto sasuke's face and tells him to calm down



Here -





polsho said:


> can i have Hashirama Senju and Tobirama Senju on 100 kilo bit?



Sure, but i'll have to remove some parts as 100kb is a very small size to work with.


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 19, 2009)

Kalak85 said:


> Umm can I get a gif from episode 138 of Susanoo at a specific bit where you see the full thing?
> Here's a pic of what I'm talking about:


----------



## ilovechutoo (Dec 19, 2009)

omg! thanks :3


----------



## ilovechutoo (Dec 19, 2009)

thank you ^^ um if it aint to much is it possible to have the subs on it  im trying to make a tobi amv x.x but i need more material


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 19, 2009)

you could use more frames in both of them


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2009)

HidanBulgaria said:


> My new gif  ^_^



oooh can I use this?!


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 20, 2009)

Heh, here is my first try for gif-image.


I like it very much.


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Here's a few from the new ep -



Could I take this?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Nachrael said:


> Heh, here is my first try for gif-image.
> 
> 
> I like it very much.


Pretty awesome


----------



## osricpearl (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going to use the one of the second hokage. Tobimara (sp?). He's my favorite. ;p


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 20, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could I take this?



Yes.

@osricpearl, i'll make one under a 100kb so its animated for people that are not senior members yet.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 20, 2009)

May I use this in my siggy?  It's awesome!


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 20, 2009)

Aira said:


> May I use this in my siggy?  It's awesome!



Yes, and thx for rep.



osricpearl said:


> I'm going to use the one of the second hokage. Tobimara (sp?). He's my favorite. ;p





polsho said:


> can i have Hashirama Senju and Tobirama Senju on 100 kilo bit?


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 21, 2009)

Need two gif of this moment with only his hair flowing not when he's talking. An avatar size and a sig size please.


----------



## lodmad (Dec 21, 2009)

Nachrael said:


> Heh, here is my first try for gif-image.
> 
> 
> I like it very much.


I like it too, I just think you should consider start using raws instead of subs. But that's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 22, 2009)

i'll take it


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys, sorry for the late 








*NO SPOILER  *

We can put last GIF in Anime discussion


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 24, 2009)

nice gifs 

i like the last one


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2009)

I was wondering if I can get the gif of Itachi smiling before he poked sasuke in the head.....the longer the better.....as much as I can get away from it.  Thanks


----------



## emROARS (Dec 24, 2009)

I want my Itachi gif's too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2009)

Soichiro, it looks like Sasuke is chanting in your gif avatar .


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 24, 2009)

i might post some gifs later i really can't right now (not at home)



BlazingInferno said:


> Soichiro, it looks like Sasuke is chanting in your gif avatar .


----------



## geminis (Dec 24, 2009)

I would love an Itachi GIF for Christmas...

The one where he's a kid in the middle of dead bodies just like my sig.


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 24, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I was wondering if I can get the gif of Itachi smiling before he poked sasuke in the head.....the longer the better.....as much as I can get away from it.  Thanks









Uchiha Izuna said:


> I want many Itachi gifs.





emROARS said:


> I want my Itachi gif's too.











geminis said:


> I would love an Itachi GIF for Christmas...
> 
> The one where he's a kid in the middle of dead bodies just like my sig.



was it this one?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 24, 2009)

How about Itachi saying his last words and Sasuke crying,all in one gif? pek


----------



## KBL (Dec 24, 2009)

You're great soichiro... pek


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Soichiro, great chibi brothers gifs.  The pint size Itachi poking Sasuke will also be nice.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow these GIFs are amazing. 

I was wondering if I could get a GIF (small sig size) of [pre-pubescent] Itachi poking [teeny] Sasuke? 

Thanks, much love. <33


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 25, 2009)

i'll take those requests i'll do them when i'm at home guys 

and thanks xD


----------



## geminis (Dec 25, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> was it this one?



YES! I love you for that, if possible when you get a chance....If my gift could start with this one and blend in with the shot of Itachi's back from a high angle and the moonlight shining on him (when Madara is talking about Itachi making his decisision). If not I will happily stay with this one.

edit: This is embarrassing to ask but I'm having trouble adding these gifs to my sig do I not just have to copy and paste the image into my edit signature section?


----------



## Spigy (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there a reason why my GIF works in a post, but not as an Avatar? someone throw a little help my way


----------



## Nami (Dec 25, 2009)

Spigy said:


> Is there a reason why my GIF works in a post, but not as an Avatar? someone throw a little help my way



Because it's 128x128.
You are allowed to use 125x125 max, unless you are a senior member.
This should work:


----------



## Spigy (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn those 3 pixels! 

Thanks!


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 25, 2009)

edit: nice gifs 



The Luiz said:


> How about Itachi saying his last words and Sasuke crying,all in one gif? pek







Psi Factor said:


> Wow Soichiro, great chibi brothers gifs.  The pint size Itachi poking Sasuke will also be nice.









Sayuri said:


> Wow these GIFs are amazing.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a GIF (small sig size) of [pre-pubescent] Itachi poking [teeny] Sasuke?
> 
> Thanks, much love. <33



i hope this size ok?





geminis said:


> YES! I love you for that, if possible when you get a chance....If my gift could start with this one and blend in with the shot of Itachi's back from a high angle and the moonlight shining on him (when Madara is talking about Itachi making his decisision). If not I will happily stay with this one.



that part is to long so i just did the other one apart


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Dec 25, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All of the gifs are cute. Thanks for making them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually feeling so emotional in this Itachi / Sasuke gifs


 

I was wondering if someone could make sigs for the following scenes in episode 141:

Sasuke crying
Sasuke's MS eye awakening part
781


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 25, 2009)

So cute and nice gifs, specially this catched me Soichiro bro


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 25, 2009)

Can anyone make an avatar of that back shot of Sasuke in his new costume and a sig of that shot fo all of Taka and Madara face facing the sunset?


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 25, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i hope this size ok?



It's perfect! +reps


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh gifs are awsomeeee.Can I use this?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2009)

Killer Bee


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 26, 2009)

Killer Bee


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*

Nice Killerbee gifs and avys.
I love it. 

788


----------



## Epyon (Dec 26, 2009)

Could someone please do a GIF if Sasuke in the preview. His hair seems different there (like he made it more flowy just to copy itachi that little bit more)


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't w8 til he use his MS!!!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 26, 2009)

Epyon said:


> Could someone please do a GIF if Sasuke in the preview. His hair seems different there (like he made it more flowy just to copy itachi that little bit more)



You mean this?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 26, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> was it this one?



 Taking the chibi Itachi/Sasuke gifs <3


----------



## Billie (Dec 26, 2009)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 26, 2009)

cna i have a avatar of little Sasuke in that flashback?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 26, 2009)

ShadowReij said:


> Can anyone make an avatar of that back shot of Sasuke in his new costume








ShadowReij said:


> and a sig of that shot fo all of Taka and Madara face facing the sunset?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh nice gifs wolfdude


----------



## Krix (Dec 27, 2009)

As an avatar, can I get the shot of Karin looking at the sunset?  Please and thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Dec 27, 2009)

So liek, i dont watch anime anymore so im just lurking and i sees nice gifs  


Tip though, you can make the gif sizes difference instead of always having them like 275 width xD Makes better quality too when its smaller


----------



## Anarch (Dec 27, 2009)

sweets said:


> cna i have a avatar of little Sasuke in that flashback?








Krix said:


> As an avatar, can I get the shot of Karin looking at the sunset?  Please and thanks <3





-----------------------------------------------------



luffy no haki said:


> Oh nice gifs wolfdude



thanks bro


----------



## Krix (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you <3


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Soi! you did a great job with my request!


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 27, 2009)

They're perfect. thanks.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



blackssk said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Cute gifs. They are lovely.

794


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 27, 2009)

if it's not too much, can i have the avatar version of this?


----------



## Fireball (Dec 28, 2009)

blackssk said:


> ​



could someone make this an ava for me please?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 28, 2009)

I NEED TO HAVE THIS.  May I take it?

Rep and credit.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah sorry for posting these so late, I made these last week but couldn't post because I got banned for a stupid reason. 

Anyhow, better late then never .

Itachi - 







Sasuke - 



Kyuubi - 




And finally, just experimenting/playing around gifs -


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 29, 2009)

love those two specially the last one


----------



## Supreme Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

Amazing. I'd like to use it, do you want credit? Rep inc for now atleast.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Dec 30, 2009)

Can i get some pein avatars when he gets stucked in the genjutsu.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome :amazed

Sigged,if you don't mind.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 30, 2009)

Supreme Storm said:


> Amazing. I'd like to use it, do you want credit? Rep inc for now atleast.



Rep/Cred is entirely upto you, idm. 



Beserkguy138 said:


> Can i get some pein avatars when he gets stucked in the genjutsu.



If its an old episode then someone's bound to have already done it, try looking back some pages (around the date the episodes aired).


----------



## suigetsuhc (Jan 1, 2010)

*hi,im new in the forum......you can make me gif of suigetsu?thanks*


----------



## Jekidoruy (Jan 1, 2010)

is there a way i can get one of sasuke using the kirin


----------



## BulgarianSasori (Jan 2, 2010)

Can anyone make a gif where Itachi is poking Sasuke continuesly when they are young?


----------



## Psi Factor (Jan 2, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Ah sorry for posting these so late, I made these last week but couldn't post because I got banned for a stupid reason.
> 
> Anyhow, better late then never .
> 
> Itachi -



Taking these. Thankyou<3


----------



## suigetsuhc (Jan 2, 2010)

somebody can make suigetsu gif for me?


----------



## BulgarianSasori (Jan 2, 2010)

suigetsuhc said:


> somebody can make suigetsu gif for me?



I can try, but I'll need to know from what episode and scene?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



Jekidoruy said:


> is there a way i can get one of sasuke using the kirin



Here are few Kirin icon / sig gifs by Soichiro.

809


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2010)

Can I have some HQ ones of Susanoo materializing and Sasuke on that cliff please?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 4, 2010)

Since I'm bored, I made gifs from the trailer of the Six-Tailed Beast Arc 

*Naruto*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Even the trailer is spamming in Rasengan and Kagebunshin 




*Sakura*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Utakata*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E.Z.O (Jan 4, 2010)

^ that was AWASOME..!! especially first one

GO on 

+rep

First GIF after I cut them some scenes :


*I am COMING*..!!

Naruto said


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 4, 2010)

nice gifs guys


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



omigosh said:


> Since I'm bored, I made gifs from the trailer of the Six-Tailed Beast Arc
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Nice gifs of Utakata and Naruto.* 

811


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 4, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> ^ that was AWASOME..!! especially first one
> 
> GO on
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 4, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> *Nice gifs of Utakata and Naruto.*
> 
> 811



Thank you


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 4, 2010)

So cool gifs, specially the Narutos gifs are so damn cool


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*

*Sasuke's sadness can really felt in this scenes. Good job*

822


----------



## suigetsuhc (Jan 7, 2010)

*hello again, someone could make me gifs chapter 134 of  Suigetsu of any scene ... thanks*


----------



## Spigy (Jan 7, 2010)

I made this cause I think it's cute  Use it by all means.



I had to make the snake boys use shunshin, since they walk too slow


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*nice Spigy I'll be using that gif since it's so cute*


----------



## Helix (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's a quick one I made if anyone wants it:


----------



## Sunako (Jan 7, 2010)

Spigy said:


> I made this cause I think it's cute  Use it by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make the snake boys use shunshin, since they walk too slow



I wanna use it.
pek


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

Gifs! 












I'll upload more later


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

Spigy said:


> I made this cause I think it's cute  Use it by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make the snake boys use shunshin, since they walk too slow



Cuteness


----------



## Spigy (Jan 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *nice Spigy I'll be using that gif since it's so cute*





December said:


> I wanna use it.
> pek





omigosh said:


> Cuteness



Glad you like it  my sig is saved for my series, so it's better this way 



suigetsuhc said:


> *hello again, someone could make me gifs chapter 134 of  Suigetsu of any scene ... thanks*



I cut these 2 together, was a bit tricky  enjoy!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 7, 2010)

Where the hell can I watch the new episode?


This one is sexy.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

Killer Bee


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

December said:


> Where the hell can I watch the new episode?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is sexy.



Suigetsu *is* sexy. 



 ...


----------



## Sunako (Jan 7, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Suigetsu *is* sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! 



omigosh said:


> Killer Bee



!!!


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 7, 2010)

Spigy said:


> I made this cause I think it's cute  Use it by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make the snake boys use shunshin, since they walk too slow



OMG! How wa? That  is SO KAWAII!!!!
NaruSakuness!!
Wow that is .. wow.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2010)

Can someone do a gif of Killer Bee swinging around Suigetsu's sword with his head? I give reps.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 7, 2010)

Can anyone make me a NaruSaku gif. I don't care what ep or scene, it's just has to be the cutest thing ever and a great scene ofcourse ;;3 ???


Pwetty pwease? Rep and Credit!!!!!! iLu thanks xxx


----------



## Gabe (Jan 7, 2010)

can someone make me one of Killer Bee beating up juugo


----------



## Spigy (Jan 7, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone do a gif of Killer Bee swinging around Suigetsu's sword with his head? I give reps.


----------



## Mako (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice! Ha ha is it just me or in the first gif, Killerbee looked a bit "chubby" while he was spinning the sword...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2010)

*Can someone make gif of  Team Sannin, Naruto and Sauke running into the blue*


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



omigosh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the Itachi crying gifs, as well as the Sasuke ones. Brilliant job on it. 



827


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 7, 2010)

Spigy said:


> I made this cause I think it's cute  Use it by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make the snake boys use shunshin, since they walk too slow



Oh this is so cute~ 
Ima use this in my sigi, kay?


----------



## suigetsuhc (Jan 7, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Glad you like it  my sig is saved for my series, so it's better this way
> 
> 
> 
> I cut these 2 together, was a bit tricky  enjoy!


thank you...you can make me some gif of suigetsu running??thanks


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

Uchiha Izuna said:


> I want  gifs, with Itachi's tears and blah.



I made them


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Love the Itachi crying gifs, as well as the Sasuke ones. Brilliant job on it.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanx !!!


----------



## Spigy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hazelnut said:


> Can anyone make me a NaruSaku gif. I don't care what ep or scene, it's just has to be the cutest thing ever and a great scene ofcourse ;;3 ???
> 
> 
> Pwetty pwease? Rep and Credit!!!!!! iLu thanks xxx



Well through your request I was intrigued by something. It's not prefect, but use it if you like it.


----------



## keyz (Jan 7, 2010)

i realllly like this one Spigy, great job.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

lol@killer bees sword dance


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 7, 2010)

Jugo gifs, please


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 8, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Well through your request I was intrigued by something. It's not prefect, but use it if you like it.



I love it Good job.

Ima use it kay?


----------



## Sunako (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone has any Karin .gifs from the new episode?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 8, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Well through your request I was intrigued by something. It's not prefect, but use it if you like it.


May I add this to the NaruSaku FC Banners Gallery?


----------



## Spigy (Jan 8, 2010)

Nick Soapdish said:


> May I add this to the NaruSaku FC Banners Gallery?



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*

I was wondering if anyone can make gif of when young Sasuke's Sharingan activates in episode 142. Thanks.

829


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 9, 2010)

if no one else takes those request i'll do them later


----------



## Sunako (Jan 9, 2010)

This one is simply pek


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 9, 2010)

*


Soichiro said:



			if no one else takes those request i'll do them later




]
		
Click to expand...


Soichiro you mind that I use this one*


----------



## MS81 (Jan 9, 2010)

no one has Kakashi running with MS from episode 140????


----------



## Louchan (Jan 9, 2010)

Can someone here tell me where I can find a good HQ RAW of the latest episode?
I want to make some GIFs. 
I asked in the episode discussion thread but received no reply.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 9, 2010)

Louchan said:


> Can someone here tell me where I can find a good HQ RAW of the latest episode?
> I want to make some GIFs.
> I asked in the episode discussion thread but received no reply.



Script Quality Check


----------



## Louchan (Jan 9, 2010)

MS81 said:


> Script Quality Check


I already tried to go there but the site appears to be down.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

a few i made this week.KillerB is so win by the way


----------



## kakashi'sgirl (Jan 9, 2010)

can somebody please make a gif of kakashi in the hot springs?


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome gifs Starrk


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's some random one's that i've done.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



Perseverance said:


> Here's some random one's that i've done.



Thanks for making this one.

@ Soichiro: I loved the _For You_ ending song gifs very much. Thanks for making them, especially the Sasuke stepping into the darkness one  

Starrk's Killer Bee gifs are simply put gar

831


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> awesome gifs Starrk



thanks.

-------------------------------------
don't want this to sound like a rant , but i can see a lot of you guys disregard the 1 mb size limit.sure everyone loves HQ gifs and larger the size higher the quality but these huge gifs i'm seeing here cannot be used as sigs without the risk of catching a mod's attention.
again,this isn't a rant,consider it to be constructive criticism from a guy who knows how difficult it is to fit HQ scenes into 1 mb gifs 

anyway great gifs everyone.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 9, 2010)

Spigy said:


> I made this cause I think it's cute  Use it by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make the snake boys use shunshin, since they walk too slow



I love it. 

I think it's neat seeing young Jiraiya and young(er) Naruto playing around, and both the Sannin and Neo Sannin together.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 9, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I love it. But don't you mean "Toad boys"?
> 
> I think it's neat seeing young Jiraiya and young(er) Naruto playing around.



It is cute! They look like best buds X3


----------



## Scizor (Jan 9, 2010)

Can someone PLEASE make me a .gif out of:

♥♥

 ^from 0:24 (from just before the rock falls) to 0:28 (until just before the next scene starts) in the vid I link to in this post.

(I know it is not naruto related, but this is the only place I know of where people take .gif requests, and I know people here are good at it D So AAAALOOT OF REPS TO THE PERSON WHO MAKES THIS FOR ME D)

(preferably sig size, but I want it as sharp/good quality as possible, so if that means slightly smaller as 'sig size', it'll be ok, offcourse.)

Thanks in advance, gif makers!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Can someone PLEASE make me a .gif out of:
> ♥♥
> ^from 0:24 (from just before the rock falls) to 0:28 (until just before the next scene starts) in the vid I link to in this post.
> (I know it is not naruto related, but this is the only place I know of where people take .gif requests, and I know people here are good at it D So AAAALOOT OF REPS TO THE PERSON WHO MAKES THIS FOR ME D)
> Thanks in advance, gif makers!



There are numerous gif shops in the Request and Giveaway section.post it there.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 9, 2010)

Starrk said:


> There are numerous gif shops in the Request and Giveaway section.post it there.



Thanks, man.

But Soichiro is working on my request, as we speak. So It's already beeing taken care of (Many thanks to Soichiro!)


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jan 9, 2010)

Could anyone make a gif sig from the 142's omake, please?
A gif of Sakura doing all those different "Naruto-kun's"?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine mine


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 10, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> if no one else takes those request i'll do them later



I love it


----------



## Zoids GF (Jan 10, 2010)

Could someone focuse on Suigetsu in the Akatsuki cloak? Seriously its all Sasuke and Karin. Need more Suigetsu. Not to mention I need Suigetsu in the cloak for a video Im making.


----------



## Vanacloud (Jan 11, 2010)

wth? wheres the gif of when Sasuke used a Genjutsu on the dude so he can spit out information? that part is pretty badass to


----------



## Sunako (Jan 11, 2010)

> Seriously its all Sasuke and Karin. Need more Suigetsu.



WTF ?! There are like 5 gifs with Suigetsu and only *one* with Karin.


----------



## Zoids GF (Jan 11, 2010)

December said:


> WTF ?! There are like 5 gifs with Suigetsu and only *one* with Karin.



Did you read the whole thing? Suigetsu *In The Akatsuki Cloak.*


----------



## Zoids GF (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah come on! Still No *Suigetsu In The Akatsuki Cloak.*


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*

E.Z.O. yours gifs here and here very good.

854


----------



## keyz (Jan 13, 2010)

yea i was jus gonna say; nice post E.Z.O.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sayuri (Jan 14, 2010)

Ahh, can anyone make me a GIF of Sasuke thinking of Team 7 for that split second? 

(rep and cred )


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 14, 2010)

_Here are some gifs I made 
_


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jan 14, 2010)

awesome killer bee gifs omigosh.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme Storm said:


> awesome killer bee gifs omigosh.



Thanks 



More


----------



## MS81 (Jan 14, 2010)

can someone please make a gif of Kakashi running using MS on Amaterasu!!!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 14, 2010)

SasuKarin bite scene gifs?


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 14, 2010)

*taking those*




Sayuri said:


> Ahh, can anyone make me a GIF of Sasuke thinking of Team 7 for that split second?
> 
> (rep and cred )






December said:


> SasuKarin bite scene gifs?


----------



## Kadaobi (Jan 14, 2010)

can anyone make sasuke and kid juugo walk gift for me, plz? c:


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 14, 2010)

Sayuri said:


> Ahh, can anyone make me a GIF of Sasuke thinking of Team 7 for that split second?
> 
> (rep and cred )







December said:


> SasuKarin bite scene gifs?







Kadaobi said:


> can anyone make sasuke and kid juugo walk gift for me, plz? c:


----------



## Kadaobi (Jan 14, 2010)

thhhank you soichiro <333 im gonna to rep you 


also i will credit you ^^


----------



## Fireball (Jan 14, 2010)

sasuke doing chidori to rescue karin like here(right panel on top) please!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey can you make Sasuke flying over the clouds towards Bee and also him chasing Bee when he attacks juugo, karin, and Suigetsu


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2010)

All the gifs are fabulous guys


----------



## Sunako (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks *Soichiro* <333 youre amazing`


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 14, 2010)

Fireball said:


> sasuke doing chidori to rescue karin like here(right panel on top) please!







shyakugaun said:


> Hey can you make Sasuke flying over the clouds towards Bee and also him chasing Bee when he attacks juugo, karin, and Suigetsu


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 14, 2010)

EPIC =) Thanx


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 14, 2010)

this is all from me today


----------



## Buster (Jan 14, 2010)

omigosh said:


> More


I came


----------



## Federer (Jan 14, 2010)

May I use these?


----------



## Uruboros (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh god, these are great!


----------



## Zoids GF (Jan 14, 2010)

Seriously Please .Someone capture Suigetsu in the cloak doing something. Theres More of Karin in the Akatsuki Cloak. Its annoying.


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a couple:


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 14, 2010)

If you speed up the gif of Karin orgasming,it will look like she is riding a dick.


----------



## keyz (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Here is a couple:



amazing job. may I?


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

keyz said:


> amazing job. may I?



Take whatever you like.

Okay, how about some avatars baby, yeah!


----------



## keyz (Jan 14, 2010)

siickkkk thnkx.


----------



## Bakusaiga (Jan 14, 2010)

*Someone for the love of god make this into a gif*

Someone for the love of God make "Karin pulling down her shirt and Juugo saying he'll do it" scene into a gif  along with the 8-tails shoop da whoop.  It must be done!!  If you do you win 7 internets!


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I have a Karin avatar gif of her blushing at Sasuke towards the beginning of the recent battle?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome gifs guys. very good job.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2010)

Could someone make a gif of when Killer Bee is in the Eight-Tails form and says "As if I'd let you get away after what you've done, you fool, you jerk!" while he's moving his head back and forth?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*


This gif is awesome. Best part of the episode for me 

Thanks for the Killer Bee Vs Sasuke It is awesome 


856


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 14, 2010)

150x200 KillerBee avas, plz?


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

^Any scene in particular?


----------



## keyz (Jan 14, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> This gif is awesome. Best part of the episode for me
> 
> Thanks for the Killer Bee Vs Sasuke It is awesome
> 
> ...



yeah, ditto.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> ^Any scene in particular?



Not really. I come into gif threads completely scene in mind free.


----------



## Kek (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome gifs are awesome


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 14, 2010)

Amaterasu Sasuke, please


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Not really. I come into gif threads completely scene in mind free.



Tried to do some I haven't done yet, so I hope one of these is good enough.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Tried to do some I haven't done yet, so I hope one of these is good enough.



Yeah those are great. /repzor


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

One more for lulzy Saucegay.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> One more for lulzy Saucegay.



I was going to ask for this exact gif....i want to use it as an avatar, can i?.

Would you be able to do exactly the same thing but with real time?. it seems in slowmo.


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

I speed it up a bit. If I make too less of a delay between the frames it looks too out of whack, unless you want it that way.

How is this:


----------



## Hydde (Jan 14, 2010)

Its very nice! thanks ill use it! 

aww the jizzz is not working 

why?


----------



## Aristides (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Tried to do some I haven't done yet, so I hope one of these is good enough.



May I use the first one?


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, well, you need senior membership to use larger avatars.

Try this one then:


----------



## Hydde (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix check ur pm


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2010)

Aristides said:


> May I use the first one?



Not sure if you will be able to use it unless you have senior membership.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah is not working :S... but my old deidara gif was able to move...why? lemme go back to the older one to see if it moves....

EDIT:

for some reason, the deidara one works.....


----------



## Aristides (Jan 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Not sure if you will be able to use it unless you have senior membership.



Gotcha. No problem.


----------



## Sayuri (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful! Much love, rep, and cred.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 15, 2010)

Can anyone make or does anyone have gifs of the kid Team 7/Sannin in the ending? Particular the one with Tsunade crying over her brother's death.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



Helix said:


> One more for lulzy Saucegay.



Awesome, I love this Sasuke icon gif. Good job .
KillerBee Vs Sasuke awesomeness



cjones8612 said:


> Can anyone make or does anyone have gifs of the kid Team 7/Sannin in the ending? Particular the one with Tsunade crying over her brother's death.



E.Z.O. made the Tsunade gifs here and Soichiro made them in this post. 

858


----------



## sadino (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome.

Want to make it my sign,can i?When i saw it on the episode i was so: "I want a gif from this! =O"


----------



## Zangetsu16 (Jan 16, 2010)

can some one make avatars of naruto size 120x200 of any scene in the upcoming episodes or the past episodes please and thanks and i hope thats not too much


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 16, 2010)

sadino said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Want to make it my sign,can i?When i saw it on the episode i was so: "I want a gif from this! =O"


_
Sure use it
It was the best part of the episode _


----------



## Billie (Jan 16, 2010)

​


----------



## keyz (Jan 16, 2010)

nice job. ^


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 16, 2010)

please, someone make me a gif of hachibi with his sword raiton vs Suigetsu and sasuke  
and genjutsu of sasuke. Please Helix, your gifs are awesome


----------



## keyz (Jan 17, 2010)

also, can someone make a gif of. when *killerbee jumps up and sasuke activates his sharingan*? when they first start to fight.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C_7YIA54BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the Sasuke icons gifs. Awesome job. 

859


----------



## あいか (Jan 17, 2010)

i'm sorry if its a lot to ask but . . can i request from the new ED (this)

TIME CODE: 
0:25-0:29 (the part where 7&sannin are all walking on the water thing)
0:44-0:46 (sasuke and sakura scene)


----------



## Spigy (Jan 18, 2010)

dbasvvdav said:


> please, someone make me a gif of hachibi with his sword raiton vs Suigetsu and sasuke
> and genjutsu of sasuke. Please Helix, your gifs are awesome







keyz said:


> also, can someone make a gif of. when *killerbee jumps up and sasuke activates his sharingan*? when they first start to fight.







Hoshiko_K said:


> i'm sorry if its a lot to ask but . . can i request from the new ED (this)
> 
> TIME CODE:
> 0:25-0:29 (the part where 7&sannin are all walking on the water thing)
> 0:44-0:46 (sasuke and sakura scene)



First one was made already a few pages back.


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome, thaks *O*


----------



## keyz (Jan 18, 2010)

I hadent realized his sword was even in there it was so fast... shouldve taken another look before asking for a custom.. thkkxx tho,

4:13 - 4:15 / 4:23 - 4:27 / 4:32.5 - 4: 33 freeze fade black / and/or 4:32 - 4:35 fade to black all in one gif. IF possible anyone IF NOT spigy THX xD/


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



Spigy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome sigs

869


----------



## あいか (Jan 18, 2010)

@Spigy: thank you  ♥


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one did anything with bijuuform killer bee yet.


----------



## keyz (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually Spigy thats perfect. Thank you ;]


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 19, 2010)

please, someone make me a gif of kilerbee transform in hachibi and amaterasu.
And finally a gif of the attack with their tails hachibi to taka.

Please, and not bother with the gifs


----------



## Burke (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone make a gif showing sasuke's gaping chest wound THAT WAS SO FUNNY


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*


Love this KillerBee caught in Sasuke's MS gif. Absolutely perfect.

873


----------



## Dajan (Jan 20, 2010)

can somebody please a gif of grasping the Amaterasu sasuke when sasuke grabs the Amaterasu burns hachibi pleas their gifs are amazing


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 20, 2010)

All gifs are amazing!


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm surprised that no one did anything with bijuuform killer bee yet.



i thought someone would do them actually .


----------



## SnowFlake (Jan 20, 2010)

can anyone make an avatar gif with all Akatsuki members?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

Matching set/gif of Sasuke during his Taijutsu clash with Killer Bee and one of him doing something cool please.


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome *O*


----------



## Dajan (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you very much are amazing


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*

This gifs are awesome. I love this Hachibi banners / sigs a lot.

888


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 21, 2010)

How come a mod hasn't stickied this thread?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 21, 2010)

Could someone give me the skirmish fight between Naruto and Utakata?


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> How come a mod hasn't stickied this thread?



Yeah they should..


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 21, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone give me the skirmish fight between Naruto and Utakata?


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 21, 2010)

So cool (o*w*o)


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> How come a mod hasn't stickied this thread?


Because it's unnecessary 

Cool gifs everyone


----------



## Zangetsu16 (Jan 21, 2010)

i need an avatar size 120x200 please


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 22, 2010)

Someone can make me a gif of chidori of sasuke and Suigetsu vs hachibi and attack black bubble ukataka

Please 

PD: omigosh, awesome gifs *O*


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2010)

We don't have Yamato and Naruto's scary faces gifs?!

NF.  I is disappoint.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2010)

some one should make a En no Gyoja jutsu gif.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Jan 22, 2010)

Nimander said:


> We don't have Yamato and Naruto's scary faces gifs?!
> 
> NF.  I is disappoint.



This thread needs the epicness of Naruto?s epic scary face indeed.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 22, 2010)

Makoto Sensei said:


> This thread needs the epicness of Naruto´s epic scary face indeed.



I forgot to upload them


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 22, 2010)

dbasvvdav said:


> Someone can make me a gif of chidori of sasuke and Suigetsu vs hachibi and attack black bubble ukataka
> 
> Please







_I made this one, but whit the bubble one I had trouble, since I couldn't get a RAW. Sorry _




> PD: omigosh, awesome gifs *O*



_Thanks _


----------



## clemy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be forever thankful to whoever makes me a gif of sai's eyes as they shift - it's only for a couple of seconds if I remember correctly at aprox 13:96
edit: almost forgot ep 144


----------



## lodmad (Jan 22, 2010)

For me, this was the best of 144.
It has the Naruto Fillains Seal of Approval


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 22, 2010)

omigosh said:


> I forgot to upload them
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Naruto scary face indeed! Yamato isn't the only the with scary face anymore! 

Good job on the Naruto scary face 

890


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 22, 2010)

Naruto's scary face is cute.  pek


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 22, 2010)

No problem Omigosh, Thaks


----------



## lodmad (Jan 22, 2010)

clemy said:


> I'll be forever thankful to whoever makes me a gif of sai's eyes as they shift - it's only for a couple of seconds if I remember correctly at aprox 13:96
> edit: almost forgot ep 144




I think that's the scene.

Don't know if the motion is what you pictured, I think that faster would make it worse since it's a pretty short scene.


----------



## Lissy★ (Jan 22, 2010)

Could I request some gifs of Utakata and Hotaru together (doesn't matter what scene) ?


----------



## clemy (Jan 23, 2010)

lodmad said:


> I think that's the scene.
> 
> Don't know if the motion is what you pictured, I think that faster would make it worse since it's a pretty short scene.



thx a lot this is GREAT 
can you pls make it as an avatar size


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2010)

so can any one do a gif about En no Gyoja


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice Gifs, can't wait till the next cannon/Pein arc comes


----------



## lodmad (Jan 23, 2010)

clemy said:


> thx a lot this is GREAT
> can you pls make it as an avatar size






I just stretched it, but I think it looks nice. I don't know if you can use the 150x150, so I made both sizes


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 23, 2010)

Can we request Shippuden GIFs be made in here..?


----------



## clemy (Jan 24, 2010)

lodmad said:


> I just stretched it, but I think it looks nice. I don't know if you can use the 150x150, so I made both sizes



aw thank you very much pek
I totally appreciate this


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2010)

Can someone Please make me a gif out of:

From 0:02 to 0:07 in this video:

(Signature size, please)

I know it is not Naruto related, but this is the only place I know of where gif requests are actually answered.

And you guys are great at making gifs. D

So can someone please accept my request, and make it Signature size, please.

Alot of reps for the person that makes it for me, offcourse. D


----------



## SasukeUchihaII (Jan 24, 2010)

Can someone make so gifs about Itachi and Sasuke when they fight or in there childhood plz if its not too much to ask.


----------



## suigetsuhc (Jan 24, 2010)

*hello again, could make gifs of chapter 143 of Suigetsu? thanks.*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2010)

SasukeUchihaII said:


> Can someone make so gifs about Itachi and Sasuke when they fight or in there childhood plz if its not too much to ask.



You should look for them in something like 10 pages before this one, I doubt someone would make them again


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2010)

so only requests of recent episodes?
sauce!
K how about a gif from where the enemies in the ink bubbles rise up and pop


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 24, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Can someone Please make me a gif out of:
> 
> From 0:02 to 0:07 in this video:
> 
> ...



Sorry, but this is the *Shippuden* Gif thread. I recomend you to choose a Gif Shop from the  request & give away section.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 24, 2010)

N??ps said:


> so only requests of recent episodes?
> sauce!
> K how about a gif from where the enemies in the ink bubbles rise up and pop



Yes sure, what about this?


----------



## Helixals (Jan 27, 2010)

*Just little of my noby old gifs ^^* *The last is my first,becouse he dont have frame...*


----------



## Helixals (Jan 27, 2010)

*here  2 gifs.i created in few moments.-->

1.





2.This gif's frame is little / like the first.but more little


*


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 27, 2010)

those are cool


----------



## Zoids GF (Jan 27, 2010)

Bubbles of Doom!

If anyone survived how do you think they told their commanding officer?

Nin1:Wheres everyone else?

Surviver:Killed by bubbles of doom.

Nin1h ok....Buh What!?



omigosh said:


> Yes sure, what about this?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



Helixals said:


> *Just little of my noby old gifs ^^* *The last is my first,becouse he dont have frame...*




I really love this Sasuke gifs. Its awesome, and you did a good job of making it

914


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 27, 2010)

Helixals said:


> [here  2 gifs.i created in few moments.-->
> 
> 1.



What a weird border . It's cool, how do you do that? 




> 2.This gif's frame is little / like the first.but more little





really really awesome


----------



## Helixals (Jan 28, 2010)

omigosh said:


> What a weird border . It's cool, how do you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Heh thanks guys,the frames are from one program ( not Photosop ) if you want to now it just Contact with me ^^
I will create more gifs after back of school.*


----------



## Jesus (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not watching the anime at the moment, but, what the hell? Where is that from?  What is this guy supposed to be doing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2010)

Helixals said:


> 1.


can some one make a faster version of this gif.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol Helix, 5mb gifs are gonna get people in trouble


----------



## Helixals (Jan 28, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Lol Helix, 5mb gifs are gonna get people in trouble



*How to make it little bites !?*


----------



## neshru (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus said:


> I'm not watching the anime at the moment, but, what the hell? Where is that from?  What is this guy supposed to be doing?


It's some ancient forbidden technique from the new filler arc.


----------



## Jesus (Jan 28, 2010)

neshru said:


> It's some ancient forbidden technique from the new filler arc.


what the hell... filler writers are approaching very dangerous territory. I don't like this at all....


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 28, 2010)

i already hate the new filler it's just crap


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2010)

Filler tensai


----------



## Kronin (Jan 28, 2010)

I know that I am truly late with this request but, only if it is possible, someone could realize a gif (from episode 143) of the moment in which Sasuke rotating in the air stops the sword of Zabuza inserting his kusanagi in the hole of the sword? I have adored that scene in the manga and in the anime.


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Jan 29, 2010)

I request some injured Utakata from the filler please... he he he... There's something about hot injured guys that always gets me. The one with him against that rock or the scene before he passes out would be good. ^w^


----------



## Helixals (Jan 29, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Lol Helix, 5mb gifs are gonna get people in trouble



*How to make it little bites !?*


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 29, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *How to make it little bites !?*



What program are you using? You need something you can manually edit the frames with, I personally use Photoshop. You can take out frames (without it making a difference to the actual animation), and what this does is makes the gif alot smaller.

Atm, you have alot of unecassary frames, even with some which are repeating one after another. From my experience though, efficiency wise, you can get 12 second clips into 1mb gifs, if you can edit the frames that is.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hey guys.Is it possible to make me some kisame avatar's and signatures from the last episodes*?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, this is quiet. Maybe I'll make some gifs from the latest episode.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 31, 2010)

Can someone make a gif of Kakashi using MS in eps 139!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2010)

Can someone make some Hotaru gifs when she's partially taking off her shirt?


----------



## neshru (Feb 4, 2010)

Jesus said:


> what the hell... filler writers are approaching very dangerous territory. I don't like this at all....


why? It's not the first time we see big explosions in Naruto


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sunako (Feb 5, 2010)

WHAT? Still no strippin'?


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2010)

can some make some Hachibi/Killer Bee gifs


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


>



I made this 



And here are some gifs...

Some Benten hotness 



Some Sai:


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 5, 2010)

killerbee4 said:


> can some make some Hachibi/Killer Bee gifs



There are some awesome Killer Bee Gifs a few pages back 

...


I'm not really happy about this one, ut oh well ...


----------



## Mad Ego (Feb 6, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone make some Hotaru gifs when she's partially taking off her shirt?



I second this, since I have no shame


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL so many funny & cute GIF's! pek


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2010)

Mad Ego said:


> I second this, since I have no shame



I second what you seconded, too. Because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 6, 2010)

This one is so adorable.


----------



## Laex (Feb 6, 2010)

Kso, this new emo guy form the filler reminds me of Zuko xD


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*


lol!
Which episode is the Kiba swatting one is from? 

969


----------



## Hydde (Feb 7, 2010)

the last one!!


----------



## Vanity (Feb 8, 2010)

omigosh said:


> There are some awesome Killer Bee Gifs a few pages back
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Poor bug. Shino is going to be mad.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Poor bug. Shino is going to be mad.



Shino did actually stop him in that omake.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Shino did actually stop him in that omake.



lol. Maybe someone should make a gif of that then.

I didn't actually watch the ep yet(and I might not due to filler) so I didn't see it.

I'm glad that the bug didn't really die. lol.


----------



## Undead (Feb 9, 2010)

Can we get more avatars of Utakata 150 x 150 please? I don't see much.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2010)

What happened in new omake 

Also gifs are awesome


----------



## NarutoI (Feb 13, 2010)

i need some more gifs from part 146,Benten hotness and his team,i need this gifs fast!


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 13, 2010)

heh. I Want to use the first one and the last one for my sig/av. 

He's not a filler guy. 

The girl definitely is a filler girl, though. XD


----------



## dbasvvdav (Feb 13, 2010)

alguien podria hacerme gifs de shikamaru vs hidan en los que muestre sus tecnicas, kage nui, kage enmase no jutsu, kage mane no jutsu y en los que use las cuchillas de asuma.
Gracias ^_^


----------



## Lissy★ (Feb 13, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone make some Hotaru gifs when she's partially taking off her shirt?



Would love to see that as a gif too


----------



## Momoka (Feb 13, 2010)

Whaa cool gifs pek


----------



## NarutoI (Feb 14, 2010)

pliz some more gifs from part 146 (shuippuden) Between 14:50-14:55 min,thnks to who help me!


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 14, 2010)

dbasvvdav said:


> alguien podria hacerme gifs de shikamaru vs hidan en los que muestre sus tecnicas, kage nui, kage enmase no jutsu, kage mane no jutsu y en los que use las cuchillas de asuma.
> Gracias ^_^



i think they are some at page 126 or around it
and you better post here in english damn it


----------



## dbasvvdav (Feb 14, 2010)

but I want these parties to gif 


*Spoiler*: __ 







and this but in 300 x 150:


----------



## E.Z.O (Feb 15, 2010)

​ 
​Let us remember those exciting events before the filler ​


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> ​
> ​Let us remember those exciting events before the filler ​



dude can you make a Kakashi gif from eps 139 while he was using MS???


----------



## Shadow_fox (Feb 15, 2010)

omigosh said:


> I made this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Yep that's a real hotness.......... too bad she's a guy.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 15, 2010)

Lissy★ said:


> Would love to see that as a gif too



Me too.


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 16, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Me too.



You mean something like that?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> You mean something like that?



Epic. +reps.

And I call dibs for personal use :ho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Can someone make me a 150x200 gif of Kakashi or Sasuke(or preferably, both) doing something cool?


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 16, 2010)

Look at my cute set/av. 

So why doesn't he move in my av?


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 16, 2010)

osricpearl said:


> Look at my cute set/av.
> 
> So why doesn't he move in my av?



Because, so far i can see, the original is to big (original format: 150x150/forum max. 125x125)

Here, i have resized it, should work now...


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello~

I have now some gifs from Episode 148 - Heir to Darkness available.










Enjoy yourself


----------



## Nimander (Feb 18, 2010)

Utakata: Living the Dream.


----------



## E.Z.O (Feb 18, 2010)

MS81 said:


> dude can you make a Kakashi gif from eps 139 while he was using MS???


----------



## dbasvvdav (Feb 18, 2010)

someone can make me a gif of Amaterasu Itachi when you try to catch a sasuke? Please


----------



## Hydde (Feb 19, 2010)

The gif of En goya with little Hotaru looking at the horizon is very touching..... in fact that scene of the old man crying was kinda sad.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanx!!!


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Utakata: Living the Dream.



take that bitch


----------



## E.Z.O (Feb 21, 2010)

These are best scenes I have seen for Sasuke and Kakashi


----------



## Kiyiya (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make gifs with Photoshop CS4.. I used to make a lot but I upgraded and now I have no idea.  Thanks..


----------



## Selva (Feb 21, 2010)

I just watched Naruto Shippuuden movie: Bonds, and I loved it. It was very nostalgic seeing Naruto and Sasuke together again *sigh* 
anyways, these are some gifs I made for some of the scenes. If you like 'em, I can make more from this movie  . (some of them can't be used as sigs and avatars though cause they're exceeding the size limits).






(he looks hawt here XD)


(one of my fav scenes  reminds me of the old Sasuke >.<)


----------



## Fatality (Feb 21, 2010)

Can anyone make a gif where Naruto uses Tornado Rasengan?


----------



## Selva (Feb 22, 2010)

^ you mean this?

(it isn't a very HQ though, sorry >.< I had to use the LQ version of this movie to make this gif cause it's raw, but in the subbed HQ version that I have Naruto screams "Tornado Rasengan" >.<; so the subs will appear on the gif if I used this version).


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



selvaspeedy said:


> (he looks hawt here XD)



Thanks for _Bonds_ gifs. Sasuke really does look and act handsome. I really love these gifs. pek


*Spoiler*: __ 





E.Z.O said:


> These are best scenes I have seen for Sasuke and Kakashi







*Spoiler*: __ 



These Sasuke scenes are the emotional ones at least since he contemplates what actions he is going to take after hearing Madara's speech. It just like he is looking into sunlight at the end of the horizon 




1059


----------



## kenji1104 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anyone make a 50x50 version of this?Just for my Deviant art Avy!

720


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 23, 2010)

dbasvvdav said:


> someone can make me a gif of Amaterasu Itachi when you try to catch a sasuke? Please



The whole scene including where sasuke start to run?



kenji1104 said:


> Can anyone make a 50x50 version of this?Just for my Deviant art Avy!
> 
> 720



Here we go~


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 24, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> These are best scenes I have seen for Sasuke and Kakashi



one of my favorite's part so far


----------



## NarutoI (Feb 25, 2010)

pliz some more gifs from part 148 (naruto shippuden) !


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello people out there~
Thanks to the good animation this week i got some nice gifs...






















Somehow to many gifs...anyway

Enjoy it~


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*

^ Cool gifs. I loved the Naruto Uzumaki Kyuubi-eyed one. 

1077


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> Hello people out there~
> Thanks to the good animation this week i got some nice gifs...
> 
> 
> ...



out of all the cool scenes from 149 (naruto blowing up cottage, naruto and bubble dude in village full of possessed villiagers, filler bitch getting tossed to the ground) you pick bubble dudes generic past? wtf?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2010)

I want gifs from Jiraiya Gaiden,Kushina's appearence,Kushina's blushing and the MinaKushi moment pweaase


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> out of all the cool scenes from 149 (naruto blowing up cottage, naruto and bubble dude in village full of possessed villiagers, filler bitch getting tossed to the ground) you pick bubble dudes generic past? wtf?



LOL ...


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> out of all the cool scenes from 149 (naruto blowing up cottage, naruto and bubble dude in village full of possessed villiagers, filler bitch getting tossed to the ground) you pick bubble dudes generic past? wtf?



Dont worry, i work currently on a HD Hotaru bitch slap set, after that i will post more ep149 gifs with your suggestions...


----------



## SQHatake (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice gifs everyone!


----------



## Selva (Feb 26, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> I want gifs from Jiraiya Gaiden,Kushina's appearence,Kushina's blushing and the MinaKushi moment pweaase


I'm not sure if this is exactly what you wanted, but w/e I hope you like 'em .




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 26, 2010)

taking a minakushi


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 26, 2010)

requesting a gif ~ 
of Ino in the Shipudden: Long Kiss Goodbye [Kurenai/Asuma featured ending] where she's looking out the window.
A curved border would be good too


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*


Good gifs pek. The cottage blowing up actually is making me want to watch the filler 

1080


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I'm not sure if this is exactly what you wanted, but w/e I hope you like 'em .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww God,thank you so much 

Mine mine mine!!!


----------



## lausuarez (Mar 1, 2010)

sasuke gifs need


----------



## lausuarez (Mar 1, 2010)

sasuke katon y sasuke raiton


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 4, 2010)

*This isn't gif request.*

The filler doesn't inspire me to do gifs


----------



## UserRinnegan (Mar 4, 2010)

Can someone make Itachi gifs for me?


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the only scene from today's episode that inspired me to make a gif :


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 4, 2010)

More of Kyuubi Naruto in the new episode!


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2010)

I watched episode 150 again and it wasn't that bad actually. Some gifs:



Utakata looks like 




I had to make this gif lol 


creepy Shiranami o.O


----------



## lausuarez (Mar 6, 2010)

hidan gifs need attacking and defending plis plis


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 7, 2010)

Felt like making some gif from Naruto vs Sasuke,Naruto-P1.Newb in gif making btw.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto-Sasuke glare_ 




little different-
Download
Download
Download
Download





*Spoiler*: _Sasuke chidori-_ 




Little different-
Download
Download





*Spoiler*: _Naruto rasengan-_ 




Little different-
Download




*Spoiler*: _Rasengan-Chidori_ 




another one




All files are below 1 MB.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 8, 2010)

I've looked and I can only find crappy, smaller ones.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> I've looked and I can only find crappy, smaller ones.



On photobucket there really are big(ger) gifs.

Not sure if the specific ones you need are on there in a larger format, though.


----------



## viduka0101 (Mar 9, 2010)

hello to everyone, this is my first post

so i made these two (variation on a theme) gifs, they're obviously not shippuuden gifs but i couldn't find a part 1 counterpart thread



i hope some of you will like them


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 9, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> hello to everyone, this is my first post
> 
> so i made these two (variation on a theme) gifs, they're obviously not shippuuden gifs but i couldn't find a part 1 counterpart thread
> 
> ...



Hi,man

They R awesome and we hope to see more gifs set by you.

Don't worry put any gifs you have worked in naruto here 

I prefer if you put border to your gifs to be more beautiful.


----------



## viduka0101 (Mar 9, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Hi,man
> 
> They R awesome and we hope to see more gifs set by you.
> 
> ...



i'll try that next time


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2010)

NIce gifs viduka0101


----------



## kidhero1000 (Mar 10, 2010)

1:12- 1:19 Of the Sasuke Naruto battle please.

Sig with border.

Rep will be given.


cat song


----------



## Yurika (Mar 10, 2010)

Can anyone make a gif from Sasoris Death? 
I need it, pls


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 10, 2010)

Yurika said:


> Can anyone make a gif from Sasoris Death?
> I need it, pls


 
set By Lord of the Lock



Lord of the Lock said:


> only one I felt like doing:
> 
> 
> 
> and I liked the manga version of that final scene more...=/


----------



## viduka0101 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yurika said:


> Can anyone make a gif from Sasoris Death?
> I need it, pls



i assumed  since you asked there was no gif like that already so i made one
mine is edited though(it's not the same as it happened in the anime) so it's different from the one in the previous post
i put some borders this time(thin,black ones)


----------



## Yurika (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## Selva (Mar 11, 2010)

​
*Spoiler*: _Episodes 13-31_ 



*- Episode 13:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 14:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 15-16:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 17:* x, x, x
*- Episode 18:* x, x, x
*- Episode 19:* x, x, x
*- Episode 20:* x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 21:* x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 22-23:* x, x, x
*- Episode 24:* x, x, x
*- Episode 25:* x, x, x, x
*- Episode 26:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 27:* x, x, x
*- Episode 28:* x, x
*- Episode 29-30:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 31:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Mar 11, 2010)

is it ok if i use some of these gifs for a AMV?


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 11, 2010)

kidhero1000 said:


> 1:12- 1:19 Of the Sasuke Naruto battle please.
> 
> Sig with border.
> 
> ...


----------



## Selva (Mar 11, 2010)

Some gifs from ep 151


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiranami running 


Shiranami getting a punch:


Shiranami getting what he deserves 


Sakura being badass:








Utakata vs Pain


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from ep 151
> 
> Shiranami running



:rofl, one of the best parts of the episode


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from ep 151
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



can you also make the part where all 6 paths appeared?that was so epic.


----------



## Selva (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah it was with the music and all


----------



## Extasee (Mar 13, 2010)

Spigy said:


> are you planning on making vids from gifs? :amazed



wai yes  Yes i am.  I had vegas so I think i can pulls it off.


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## NarutoI (Mar 14, 2010)

thnks man its sad  jiraya!! but i love this gif


----------



## Selva (Mar 15, 2010)

Sad gif is sad .
omo there's gonna be lots of teary scenes in the next episode that's for sure .

-edit-
I made these gifs awhile ago and thought why not post them here


----------



## charlo (Mar 16, 2010)

can i request naruto and minato avatar gif

size is 120 by 120 pixels or 9.8 KB

can i request naruto and minato signature gif

size is 400 by 150 pixels or 65.0 KB.


----------



## luckytrash (Mar 16, 2010)

YAY This is my first time ever posting!!



Hope you like it


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



selvaspeedy said:


> I made these gifs awhile ago and thought why not post them here



I love the last 3 gifs, especially Sasuke Vs Naruto from the 2nd OP. That one i has been absolute favourite. pek

1121


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 17, 2010)

luckytrash said:


> YAY This is my first time ever posting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it




XD

Awsum first post and gif, fellow mate


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone had Deidara gifs, post if you got any


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 18, 2010)

I am really sure this is best gif I have done so far 

and I am happy to make it 



He was crying on sasuke and now will be sad for the death of Jiraiya


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 18, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> I am really sure this is best gif I have done so far
> 
> and I am happy to make it
> 
> ...



This is very pretty, hopefully you'll do some gifs next week, the next episode will be so fucking sad


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello again 

Yesterday, I've reviewed some of the pages of this thread

I think I did not find this gifs

So, I make it and I waiting for your opinion about it.





Frankly, the KillerBee's gif took me a long time


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2010)

​
*Spoiler*: _Episodes 92-128_ 




*- Episode 92-93-95-96:*: x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 97:* x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 98-99-101-102* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 103-104:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 105-106-107-108-112:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 113-114-115-116:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 119-120:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 121-122:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 123:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 124-125:* x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x, x
*- Episode 126-127-128:* x, x, x, x, x, x


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 19, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome Gifs...


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2010)

Some gifs from today's special. They're a lot lol sorry >.< I was in the mood 

Ep 152:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Rikage-sama


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2010)

Ep 153 and lots of Naruto gifs, sorry I couldn't help it XD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG! 

salvaspeedy,you made me cry 

I picked the famous one of course 

But may I request something?

Can you make it a little longer? From ice-cream of course


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

KURENAI GIF!


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2010)

FirstMoon, yeah it was a sad episode T.T
You mean like this:

but its size is too big for a sig >.<


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from today's special. They're a lot lol sorry >.< I was in the mood
> 
> Ep 152:
> 
> ...



Hey selva think you could make me a senior sized Raikage Avatar to go along with the Raikage Sig, I'd rep and credit you for the work


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 25, 2010)

This section needs 106 cm sig.....also I'm calling dibs on that one


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> FirstMoon, yeah it was a sad episode T.T
> You mean like this:
> 
> but its size is too big for a sig >.<



You're awesome 
Thank you so much and no problem.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 25, 2010)

Tsunade Melon gifs!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Ep 153 and lots of Naruto gifs, sorry I couldn't help it XD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


those are good, i really like the Naruto Taijutsu ones.


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2010)

Ya'll pervy people asking for Tsunade's melons gif


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 25, 2010)

nice gif


----------



## Spigy (Mar 25, 2010)

You know those boobs can be made to bounce forever if cut right


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from today's special. They're a lot lol sorry >.< I was in the mood
> 
> Ep 152:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm in heaven. :33 You have nicely captured the scenes for episode. Loved the Naruto sad expression and Sasuke's evil eye. Loved  the episode 152 gifs you made. Now I need to see the gifs for the for 153

1135


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 25, 2010)

some pretty nice gifs there .

Raikage sama


----------



## osricpearl (Mar 25, 2010)

No gif of Shikamaru's cool wink at the end of 153? People, I'm disappointed.  hehe. nah

That scene was just cool.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 25, 2010)

Where the hell is ma ponytail Karin?  [if she was even in the episode]


----------



## Sunako (Mar 26, 2010)

^ She wasn't.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are nice, buddy

Specially Shikamaru's. Bullseyes, Shiho


----------



## Jesus (Mar 26, 2010)

Spigy said:


> You know those boobs can be made to bounce forever if cut right


----------



## Spigy (Mar 26, 2010)

you almost got it  Need a couple of frames less to look perfect.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 27, 2010)

could someone make a gif of rikudou?


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 27, 2010)

haha amazing gifs everybody


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Ep 153 and lots of Naruto gifs, sorry I couldn't help it XD



Hey, selva can I use this one? Pwetty plz pek


----------



## xxdesertfuneralxx (Mar 27, 2010)

*First post*

Hi, these are my first GIFs. Hope they're not too bad..


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 30, 2010)

requests I've done  :



Koi said:


> KURENAI GIF!



*KURENAI"s GIFs :*

*Spoiler*: __ 













Matrix XZ said:


> Tsunade Melon gifs!



*Here is it*




Soichiro said:


> some pretty nice gifs there .
> 
> Raikage sama



*Raikage sama :*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 30, 2010)

xxdesertfuneralxx said:


> Hi, these are my first GIFs. Hope they're not too bad..



Hi,man 

They are nice especially first one and we hope to see more gifs set by you. 

I prefer if you put border to your gifs to be more beautiful

good luck


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 31, 2010)

nice gifs E.Z.O .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2010)

I was BOREEEEE~~~~D





OMG WTF SICK!





//HbS


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice  Using this


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> OMG WTF SICK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks wrong on so many levels


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2010)

It's supposed to 

//HbS


----------



## Olympian (Apr 2, 2010)

Darn, i did not know that there was a GIF thread here.

Is it too late for two requests? They have probably showed up before, but reading 261 pages is too much, anyhow, anyone got the flashback scene during the 12 guardians arc, where younger Asuma is on a room waiting for Jujima, blows off a candel and then they fight until only he, Chiruku and Fujima are standing? I can track down a video of the episode if it helps. 

I am also looking at a GIF of the intro between Asuma and Kazuma, i already have the one with Hidan, and i love the animations there.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 2, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I was BOREEEEE~~~~D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was eagerly waiting for these scenes to me made as gifs. Although, is it just or did animators screwed up Itachi's face in these scenes? But anyway, thanks a lot pek 

1162


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 5, 2010)

These are my first ever attempts at making gifs, so i'm not sure how good they are:

Sai



Jiraiya's Odama/Great Ball Rasengan



Deidara vs Gaara Katsu!


----------



## UtakataJinchuriki (Apr 7, 2010)

hello need more rly nice gifs from  Utakata- sama in  max 200 x 200  I love him rly nice shinobi


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 7, 2010)

GIF makers stand by to make new OP&ED gifs.


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 8, 2010)

New gifs of the opening 

It was a pain in the ass to make so fast...


















^other version of the last pic because the legs looking weierd...




More comes later, i look first 155...


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> New gifs of the opening
> 
> It was a pain in the ass to make so fast...
> 
> More comes later, i look first 155...



Best gif set ever.

+reps


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome gifs


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

I've already claimed my own.pek


----------



## Rashman (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> New gifs of the opening
> 
> It was a pain in the ass to make so fast...



Nice gifs!

I'll just grab onto this one....


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm claiming two of them!


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 8, 2010)

i am glad that you like it 

Well, 154&155 gifs come later, dunno about the ending, i have until now no idea what for scenes i should make as gif...


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread*



firedragonde said:


> New gifs of the opening
> 
> It was a pain in the ass to make so fast...
> 
> More comes later, i look first 155...



Excellent gifs. Thanks for making them so fast. OP is indeed interesting pek.

1175


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing gif's ppl!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

Deva Pain's Attack from the Op please?


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 8, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Deva Pain's Attack from the Op please?



Oh lol, just forget to upload


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> New gifs of the opening
> 
> It was a pain in the ass to make so fast...



Can you make this into an avy?


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> Oh lol, just forget to upload



Can i use this?


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 8, 2010)

awesomeness  great gifs everybody


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 8, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Can i use this?



sure why not 



jdbzkh said:


> Can you make this into an avy?



yeah, but it look weird, i have to work on it...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

can i get one with naruto and pain running at each other after naruto at the end of the opening please.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 8, 2010)

nice opening gifs.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a 150x200 ava gif of Kakashi in the opening?


----------



## Laex (Apr 8, 2010)

How am i still one of the top posters here? 


Im liking the gifs btw, 

but like Firdragon, you should try to make them smaller, it'll make much better quality.


----------



## Kurushimi (Apr 8, 2010)

Can I have this one?


----------



## Spigy (Apr 8, 2010)

Those are some huge gifs


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> sure why not
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but it look weird, i have to work on it...



Don't worry I'm in no rush


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2010)

OH nice opening gifs


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2010)

If it's possible can I have a 100x100 avi of Pain (only Pain) gif of this one?


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> can i get one with naruto and pain running at each other after naruto at the end of the opening please.



yes



Laex said:


> How am i still one of the top posters here?
> 
> 
> Im liking the gifs btw,
> ...



Yeah, but I have to find the middle way.
Too small = pixel party 



Tr4ce said:


> Can I this one?



yes



Haruka Katana said:


> If it's possible can I have a 100x100 avi of Pain (only Pain) gif of this one?



Maybe later the day, i have to go to work


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't worry take your time


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 8, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> Can you make this into an avy?







Atlantic Storm said:


> Does anyone have a 150x200 ava gif of Kakashi in the opening?



i don't know the limit for those 150x200 ava's but if this isn't enought let me know to fix it 





Haruka Katana said:


> If it's possible can I have a 100x100 avi of Pain (only Pain) gif of this one?





my favororite opening part.


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you firedragonde! These are awesome!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2010)

yegsfbsfsfhd perfect, thanks pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

Very Awesome Gifs!


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 8, 2010)

few more


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 8, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> i don't know the limit for those 150x200 ava's but if this isn't enought let me know to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Edit :: Can you make the file size smaller?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> few more



Wow! So that the color of Sage Chakra!


Could someone post Gifs from the Trailer of Naruto new movie. The ones where Naruto using his Flying Swallow against those robots?


----------



## MagzdaRose (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> New gifs of the opening
> 
> It was a pain in the ass to make so fast...
> 
> ...



Could you please make this in an avi size and 50x50 size? I just love this one!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks man          .


----------



## emROARS (Apr 8, 2010)

PLEASE credit if used. Thank you


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 8, 2010)

emROARS said:


> PLEASE credit if used. Thank you



I'll use this one.


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 8, 2010)

omg those are excellent <3


----------



## emROARS (Apr 8, 2010)

Another. The RAWS I found are fucking excellent. I'm on a roll 







that's all i'm doing...sorry.


----------



## Laex (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> Yeah, but I have to find the middle way.
> Too small = pixel party



Well the gifs you're making now are huge  267 px width is the largest anyone should go to


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> *yes*



thank for letting me use the gif


----------



## emROARS (Apr 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'll use this one.



No prob, but be prepared for more people using that one. And thank you for adding credit.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 8, 2010)

em you are being awesome here 

I'll rep you dear


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 8, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> few more



Are these usable in sigs? the file size?

Can I use one pwease? :3 will Credit & rep x


----------



## emROARS (Apr 8, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> em you are being awesome here
> 
> I'll rep you dear



Thank you m'dear ~<3


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

Could someone post some sigs from the Trailer of the new Naruto movie?


----------



## dearest (Apr 8, 2010)

emROARS said:


> PLEASE credit if used. Thank you


Using!  Will credit & rep.


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, I'm repping anyone who can GIF the part when Yahiko Pain makes his bubble thing and hits Gai and co. with it.

155@MU

In the first video, I believe it's from :52 - :55.

Repping twice to whoever does it .  I hope I can thank you in advance!

*Edit:* Request covered .


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome gifs Soichiro

Outer Path - firedragonde already made a gif that scene two pages back



firedragonde said:


> Oh lol, just forget to upload





emROARS said:


> PLEASE credit if used. Thank you



Naruto's entrance is  

1177


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 8, 2010)

Great gifs. I can't wait for Naruto and Pain to tear it up.


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah thanks HTPR  *reps both of you (will give the creator another once I spread)*

Btw, I'm repping anyone twice who can make a normal sig-size gif of Bald Pain soloing everyone up to him brushing off Sai and running towards us.

155@MU

It's from like :28/29-33/34 though it would be great if you could cut out the part prior to it with Tsunade, and the part after it with Animal Pain.

Basically, it's from the missiles to brushing off Sai and running, if possible.  Thanks again!  And great gifs, everyone (keep it up! You're doing great)!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 8, 2010)

One moar.


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 8, 2010)

_Great job, guys._


----------



## Hydde (Apr 8, 2010)

The naruto entrance and the part when the pains are falling in front is tsunades monument fukin made me cum!!!!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

naruto entrance is really good^^


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> PLEASE credit if used. Thank you



Awesome.


----------



## Selva (Apr 9, 2010)

Great gifs everybody 

I made some:


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2010)

No ending?  Can someone make ending gifs? I will rep them!

And I'm using the hottest one,thanks 

Oh update: Can someone make Minato's epic appearance in the movie trailer? I can do everthing for you!


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 9, 2010)

can someone please make a sig of Kakashi getting redder and redder as he has to read from the book.

and can i have a sig of Naruto lying on the bed from the previous episode if that is ok

will rep and credit you 

Also you guys make amazing gifs doing great work


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome icons are awesome 

Just an idea for an icon, what about the ones in which 6 Paths of Pain are falling infront of the hokage statues? 

Just saying


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 9, 2010)

like this 

Here is the movie trailer could someone post some gifs of Naruto in action of that trailer?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 9, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Can someone make Minato's epic appearance in the movie trailer? I can do everthing for you!








Matrix XZ said:


> Link removed
> 
> Here is the movie trailer could someone post some gifs of Naruto in action of that trailer?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm a really happy Yonditard today!


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish I could make gif's like you guys, they're amazing <3


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 9, 2010)

oh can someone make a sig of the bit where the tod is hitting Naruto and says "this isn't a game of whack a mole'

that bit cracked me up lol

can i also have it as an avatar 100x100pixels please  x


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2010)

NIce gifs bro I would like one of those,but I have requested my set in other thread


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2010)

Can somebody make a GIF of the kunoichi fight (girls vs. Konan) from the new OP, please? Will rep for that.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome gifs guys, and one from me...


----------



## emROARS (Apr 9, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Can somebody make a GIF of the kunoichi fight (girls vs. Konan) from the new OP, please? Will rep for that.



I made one two posts back.



don't forget to credit.


----------



## Iamacloud (Apr 9, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I made one two posts back.
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget to credit.



lol poor ino.... at least she's trying... but damn. Looks like Konan could dodge her while sleeping.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome gifs, guys! 

Does anyone have the new ending gif here?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Cassiopeia said:


> Awesome gifs guys, and one from me...



LOL naruto


----------



## Nimander (Apr 10, 2010)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> LOL naruto



Where'd you get the gif in your sig from?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Where'd you get the gif in your sig from?



here: Link removed


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 10, 2010)

I need more Garuto in my life.


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I made one two posts back.
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget to credit.



Awesome, I didn't see that post. Thank you!  +rep



Iamacloud said:


> lol poor ino.... at least she's trying... but damn. Looks like Konan could dodge her while sleeping.



Hinata and Sakura are no better.  Konan dodged all of her attacks and the fact that Hinata has the byakugan is kinda lame when she can't even hit the target...


----------



## Gortef (Apr 10, 2010)

Gifs from the new ending would also be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's my first gif (just learned 15 min ago):



I'll try to make better ones in the future. 


Edit: Here's another one I made.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks great to me , ~*Enigma*~

Octopus tentacle surprise...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 10, 2010)

Ending anyone?


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I was BOREEEEE~~~~D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto is such a pro


----------



## Kage (Apr 10, 2010)

oh god..the smirk Itachi gives him after


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Ending anyone?



Here I made one for you:



Hope you like it!


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2010)

Gifs from the ED:





Cool gifs everybody


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

I made some more:


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 10, 2010)

oh can someone make a sig of the bit where the tod is hitting Naruto and says "this isn't a game of whack a mole'

that bit cracked me up lol


----------



## L E A D E R (Apr 10, 2010)

can anybody make a gif when tsunade looks to the sky and imagen naruto and jiraria walking in sky 

thanks a lot


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> oh can someone make a sig of the bit where the tod is hitting Naruto and says "this isn't a game of whack a mole'
> 
> that bit cracked me up lol



I made this for you.


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I made this for you.



Thank you very much


----------



## emROARS (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I made this for you.



gif's need to be around 1mb, that's nearly 3 times as much. :I

Make the gif smaller, it'll help.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> Thank you very much



You're welcome! ^^



emROARS said:


> gif's need to be around 1mb, that's nearly 3 times as much. :I
> 
> Make the gif smaller, it'll help.



Okay. I'll make them smaller.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 10, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> few more



Can you make the last one small enough for an avatar?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

emROARS said:


> gif's need to be around 1mb, that's nearly 3 times as much. :I
> 
> Make the gif smaller, it'll help.



Would 1.89mb be alright for a sig?


----------



## emROARS (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it'll be fine. =]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I think it'll be fine. =]



Thank you.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

Here are some more.

Kakashi in action! 



Some Naraka Path:




I also remade that Pain shockwave one I did before:


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey just seeing if sig works


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> hey just seeing if sig works



You have to put the link in the box that says Insert Image.


Or just put  after the link.


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> You have to put the link in the box that says Insert Image.
> 
> 
> Or just put  after the link.




ohhhhhh yup yup i get yeah sorry its late here brains going dumb lol ignore my last PM message lol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> ohhhhhh yup yup i get yeah sorry its late here brains going dumb lol ignore my last PM message lol



It's cool.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 10, 2010)

They look alot better now, well done.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

emROARS said:


> They look alot better now, well done.



Thank you! And I just learned how to make them last night.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2010)

can somebody makes naruto lifting the frog statue?im surprised nobody did it yet.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

vered said:


> can somebody makes naruto lifting the frog statue?im surprised nobody did it yet.



Okay. I'll do it now.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

vered said:


> can somebody makes naruto lifting the frog statue?im surprised nobody did it yet.



Okay. How's this?


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Okay. How's this?



nice and can you do the one where he drops it and causes the other frogs statues to collapse?


----------



## K (Apr 10, 2010)

Should I make Shippuuden Gifs?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

vered said:


> nice and can you do the one where he drops it and causes the other frogs statues to collapse?



Alright.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

vered said:


> nice and can you do the one where he drops it and causes the other frogs statues to collapse?



Finished. How's this?


----------



## emROARS (Apr 10, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Not really since the maximum filesize allowed for a sig is 1024 KB.



seriously?

>_>
<_<
>_>

I did not know this.

;0;


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Cool gifs Enigma ^^
> 
> I thought these scenes were funny, so I couldn't resist


Omg, I was just talking about the silly dance 
These are awesome


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I made some more:



Thanks a lot, I was looking for this.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Thanks a lot, I was looking for this.



You're welcome.

And is that my gif in your sig? If it is, don't forget to credit!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 10, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> IT'S OKAY. ;A;



I have more respect now to the others. How the hell they get good gif under 1mb I do NOT know. ;A;


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I have more respect now to the others. How the hell they get good gif under 1mb I do NOT know. ;A;



Yeah. I also find it hard to get it under 1mb without it being too small or having bad quality.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I made some more:



It is the shit of this awesome opening.

To rush past Sai, he must have feel shit after a Pein not bothering about him!


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> And is that my gif in your sig? If it is, don't forget to credit!



My bad, doing now.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> My bad, doing now.



Thank you.


I'm in a giving mood today. Any requests?


And I also feel like making some Sasuke vs Killer Bee gifs. Should I?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 10, 2010)

no one has done naruto getting hit by fukasaku when he thinks he's a frog but he's just beat up.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2010)

*can anybody make some gifs from the Jiraiya and Naruto scene from 155*


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay. I'll do it.


Edit: 

I just made this.


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2010)

No Gutsy ninja gifs! I'm disappointed! 







(Naruto getting hit by Fukasaku was posted already).


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 11, 2010)

^                                             pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 11, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Here I made one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!





selvaspeedy said:


> Gifs from the ED:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2010)

Some gifs:


----------



## MagzdaRose (Apr 11, 2010)

*First gifs!*

My first gifs! 










They're all avy size, so feel free to use. Just give me credit, 'kay?


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 11, 2010)

can some one do a Gif of Kakashis face after he has read the Book

And can someone do a gif of Naruto lying on the Bed (before he here's the news about Jiyara)

Will Rep and credit  thank you


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2010)

*Selvaspeedy do you mind I use this one and thanx for making some gifs of the Naruto and Jiraiya scene
*


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Selvaspeedy do you mind I use this one and thanx for making some gifs of the Naruto and Jiraiya scene*


*
Yeah of course *


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 11, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> *can some one do a Gif of Kakashis face after he has read the Book
> *
> And can someone do a gif of Naruto lying on the Bed (before he here's the news about Jiyara)
> 
> Will Rep and credit  thank you





 ?


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 11, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> ?



Oh thank you very much  is it possible to have the url site for it so i can sig it    will rep you to


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 11, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> Oh thank you very much  is it possible to have the url site for it so i can sig it    will rep you to



Well, if you mean the image link, here we go~



Well copy and paste...


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 11, 2010)

firedragonde said:


> Well, if you mean the image link, here we go~
> 
> 
> 
> Well copy and paste...



Thank you very much pek  so happy right now


----------



## Enigma (Apr 11, 2010)

I just made this. Rub, rub, rub. 




Also made this from the Movie 3 Trailer:


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 11, 2010)

Was ponytail!Karin in any of the episodes? [has not been watching since Itachi died lol]
Can i have a .gif of her?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 11, 2010)

I felt like adding some Sasuke ownage:


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 11, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I felt like adding some Sasuke ownage:


o yes me like very much you got the bit where he watches the swords to


----------



## Enigma (Apr 11, 2010)

Made some more:


----------



## Cjones (Apr 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs:





Also does anyone have a gif of the opening with Ino/Hinata/Sakura trying to fight Konan?


----------



## emROARS (Apr 11, 2010)

I made one, although you really should look before you ask.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 11, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I made one, although you really should look before you ask.



Sorry, I must have overlooked it.

Thanks.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you mind if I use this?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs thread



selvaspeedy said:


> Cool gifs Enigma ^^
> 
> I thought these scenes were funny, so I couldn't resist



Cool shirtless Naruto 

1185


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Made some more yet again:


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 12, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Made some more yet again:



You should make a few Hinata one's of those.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You should make a few Hinata one's of those.



Alright. I'll make some tomorrow.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2010)

can somebody make a gif of kakashi from op?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

MS81 said:


> can somebody make a gif of kakashi from op?



Here you go:



Edit: Fuck you Photobucket!!!


MS81, look a few pages back. I think there's a Kakashi one there.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2010)

Haven't contributed to this thread or any gif threads in a while and I'm still awake due to insomnia so I thought I'd make a few gifs.


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 12, 2010)

*~*Enigma*~,* I advice you to use tinypic.com server

I prefer If you have free account in this site

Most gif makers here are using this site.


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 12, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread or any gif threads in a while and I'm still awake due to insomnia so I thought I'd make a few gifs.



Aeon,You are the best one

We are really miss you.


----------



## xxdesertfuneralxx (Apr 12, 2010)

Here are some I made(now with border)


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay I just made this.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You should make a few Hinata one's of those.



Here's a Hinata one.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



Aeon said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread or any gif threads in a while and I'm still awake due to insomnia so I thought I'd make a few gifs.



Team Taka . Thanks for making them

1189


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Made a Tsunade one.



She's too badass in this.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 12, 2010)

*Can I please have a .gif of Ponytail!Karin in the recent episodes?*  Will rep and credit.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Can I please have a .gif of Ponytail!Karin in the recent episodes?*  Will rep and credit.



Do you know which episode it is?


----------



## afterdark (Apr 13, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Can I please have a .gif of Ponytail!Karin in the recent episodes?*  Will rep and credit.





~*Enigma*~ said:


> Do you know which episode it is?



if I'm not mistaken, it will be in the next episode (156). you can see the preview in episode 155


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

Just made this:


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

afterdark said:


> if I'm not mistaken, it will be in the next episode (156). you can see the preview in episode 155



Thank you.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Can I please have a .gif of Ponytail!Karin in the recent episodes?*  Will rep and credit.



This is what I could do with the preview.



Enjoy!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 13, 2010)

It's amazing  thank you


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> It's amazing  thank you



No prob.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 13, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> This is what I could do with the preview.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Karin looks so pretty


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 13, 2010)

My gifs :


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



E.Z.O said:


> My gifs :



Loves it. Amazing job with the borders

1199


----------



## Gortef (Apr 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Gifs from the ED:



Hey thankies!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 14, 2010)

my first GIF:


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 14, 2010)

great gifs people


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 14, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> This is what I could do with the preview.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Karin is so pretty


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, I don't know why people say she's ugly


----------



## Parak111 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty good gifs. This arc is going to get a lot of gifs.



SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> my first GIF:




Huh? Where did you get that from?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 14, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Karin is so pretty



 



Parak111 said:


> Huh? Where did you get that from?



Here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMX_raqRe0A&playnext_from=TL&videos=2ZVtSx0XI8s&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 14, 2010)

(? '.' ?)~ said:


> Yes, I don't know why people say she's ugly



Because in the manga she is, but most importantly has that slutty look about her.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, yeah that I get, her clothing is a bit slutty..


----------



## Dralavant (Apr 14, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Because in the manga she is, but most importantly has that slutty look about her.



They all just jealous!


----------



## Jesus (Apr 14, 2010)

I think most people dislike Karin because she is a Sasuke fangirl.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 14, 2010)

Could someone make me a gif with Itachi in it?  It can be from anywhere during the Sasuke Itachi fight. (maybe when he is dying, or whichever moment looks best) .
Rep and cred will follow.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

I made one with Kakuzu owning Chouji.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 15, 2010)

Super Saiyan Naruto:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 15, 2010)

this was probly the last fanservice episode so there'll be many naruto gifs. We probly won't see naruto in his boxers again but I don't know about shirtless considering that last scene.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


> Super Saiyan Naruto:



WICKEDLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

Some gifs:


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 15, 2010)

nice gifs guys


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2010)

more Sage Mode Naruto and its first appearance.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 15, 2010)

Lovin' naru shirtless gif's X3


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the gifs


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 15, 2010)

I love the gifs selvaspeedy


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 15, 2010)

Everything is awesome pek

Team Samui 

And I'm using the teh Super Saiyan Naruto avatar


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


> Super Saiyan Naruto:



I must have the ava

Oh please



Edit:  MOON


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 15, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> I must have the ava
> 
> Oh please
> 
> ...






LOL,LATE


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 15, 2010)

You say that and then you say I can have it :33
Jesus I can't rep you again yet, you must wait


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

Some more gifs:











Poor Moon  if you want, you can have this:


----------



## Jesus (Apr 15, 2010)

I fucking knew someone was going to make a gif out of this


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Made this.



Some more later on.


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

I couldn't help it


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2010)

OH nice nice gifs!


----------



## Zangetsu16 (Apr 15, 2010)

can some one please make for me naruto wen he goes sage mode 120x200 thanks for who ever do it ^^ it will be my new avatar please small size


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's on of Pain in the preview.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Naruto first going into Sage Mode.



And another one.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2010)

Can I get a avatar of Samui? 150x150 please
And maybe some more Karin gifs 
Will rep&credit when use (haven't forgotten about u Enigma)


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



~*Enigma*~ said:


> Here's on of Pain in the preview.



Looks like God's judgement has fallen on Konoha. Good job, enigma.



selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs:



Amazing job sleevaspeedy 
1211


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

(please credit if you're using)


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2010)

omg omg pek thank you <3


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can I get a avatar of Samui? 150x150 please
> And maybe some more Karin gifs
> Will rep&credit when use (haven't forgotten about u Enigma)



I made a Samui gif avy for you.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2010)

hell yes  It looks skinny though, but it's fine. thx <3 *reps*


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry about that.  When reducing the size that small, the screen gets narrow.

I'll make another one for you.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> hell yes  It looks skinny though, but it's fine. thx <3 *reps*



Here's another one. The other girl is in it, but that's fine right?


----------



## Spigy (Apr 15, 2010)

I was thinking. Someone on the forum had a signature that showed manga panels of Sasuke doing Kirin and then Naruto saying that didn't hurt at all.

I found it funny. That gif can be made with anime now


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Also made it a bit longer. In case you wanted it.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2010)

thankyou <3 i'll use it soon.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Are you sure? Is it alright?


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

I made this one. Kinda crappy though lol >.<





Spigy said:


> I was thinking. Someone on the forum had a signature that showed manga panels of Sasuke doing Kirin and then Naruto saying that didn't hurt at all.


Yeah I saw that sig  it was funny.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Are you sure? Is it alright?



yea i like it 

lol now, i wanna Karin .gif avatar *is being a greedy bitch*


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> yea i like it



I suggest you take selva's. His is much better than mine.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 15, 2010)

Well if you say so?


----------



## Koi (Apr 15, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> (please credit if you're using)



Not using, but omg Karin looks so pretty.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 16, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW karin so pretty


----------



## jux (Apr 16, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE AWESOME GIFS


----------



## Sunako (Apr 16, 2010)

i love this thread. 
pek


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 16, 2010)

Could someone make a gif of Pain piercing that Konoha ninja with his black rod?


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 16, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> Could someone make a gif of Pain piercing that Konoha ninja with his black rod?







the 2nd one is slower than 1st


----------



## Izuna (Apr 16, 2010)

Those were Cool :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 16, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> Could someone make a gif of Pain piercing that Konoha ninja with his black rod?



Here you go bro.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 16, 2010)

Made a Jiraiya one.



Edit: Another one.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 16, 2010)

Could someone make a gif with Konan in it?


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 16, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Here you go bro.



Ahh this is what I'm talking about. Totally shows how brutal Pain is. 
Job well done.

And thanks to E.Z.O too of course.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



E.Z.O said:


> the 2nd one is slower than 1st


I feel sorry for the guy / ninja who got killed though. It was his bad day.

Any good job!



RikaUtari said:


> Could someone make me a gif with Itachi in it?  It can be from anywhere during the Sasuke Itachi fight. (maybe when he is dying, or whichever moment looks best) .
> Rep and cred will follow.



There are lot of Itachi gif scenes in the pages 222-235 of this thread, as it covers Itachi-Sasuke Fight episode
1212


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 17, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Poor Moon  if you want, you can have this:



Someone tought me 

Thank you so much 

Edit: I can't rep you now but I will do it when I can!


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 17, 2010)

Lord Pein :


----------



## handsock (Apr 17, 2010)

Would someone be willing to do this....

the scene from episode 126

To this following picture? Perhaps the original person who made the avatar above?

the scene from episode 126


----------



## Selva (Apr 19, 2010)

Great gifs everybody 
ok, I made these gifs from the new teaser that has been released for this arc.

*These two gifs are kinda spoiler-ish, so don't see them if you don't want to be spoiled (somehow lol )*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 19, 2010)

Hawt.  do want


----------



## lodmad (Apr 19, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody
> ok, I made these gifs from the new teaser that has been released for this arc.
> 
> *These two gifs are kinda spoiler-ish, so don't see them if you don't want to be spoiled (somehow lol )*
> ...


Where can I find that teaser?


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 19, 2010)

lodmad said:


> Where can I find that teaser?





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acy5B2eHjUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunako (Apr 19, 2010)

^ That actually looks good


----------



## narutoBigFan (Apr 19, 2010)

which character of naruto are you ? Objection
im sasuke


----------



## Izuna (Apr 19, 2010)

Pain was awesome!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 19, 2010)

nice gifs guys


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody
> ok, I made these gifs from the new teaser that has been released for this arc.
> 
> *These two gifs are kinda spoiler-ish, so don't see them if you don't want to be spoiled (somehow lol )*
> ...



I'll just go ahead and steal the second gif.


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 19, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody
> ok, I made these gifs from the new teaser that has been released for this arc.
> 
> *These two gifs are kinda spoiler-ish, so don't see them if you don't want to be spoiled (somehow lol )*
> ...



I really intended to do this teaser as gifs, but you have preceded me 

+rep

you are the best


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

My favorite scene from Naruto Shippuden movie 3


----------



## Nimander (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you making gifs from the movie, selva?

If you do, I'll love you forever.pek


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to but too bad the movie has Chinese subs. I'm waiting for the raw without the subs


----------



## Nimander (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be waiting patiently for the awesomeness to arrive.


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> My favorite scene from Naruto Shippuden movie 3


omg the movie is up?  That looks cool 

I'm going to be requesting Kakashi/naruto gifs


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2010)

*Selvaspeedy when you get round to making them could you make one where Shikamaru sees Asuma in Naruto*


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure guys/gals. 
There were too many good scenes in the movie. pek


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That is.. confusing? Why is he punching Gaawa 

Can't wait to see the movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> My favorite scene from Naruto Shippuden movie 3



Give us the full fight of Naruto vs Gaara!

And some Hinata gifs too


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some gifs I made from episode 114 ( old but pretty ).


*Spoiler*: __ 

















All rights reserved !!  Hahahaha !!!


----------



## Rima (Apr 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> My favorite scene from Naruto Shippuden movie 3



I want. :33


----------



## Spigy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to make some as well. 
I clicked through the first part of it and I thought of a funny gif  it is called "the sneaky anbu"


----------



## Spigy (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't make more, cause I don't want to spoil the movie for me. After I watch it subbed I'll make more probably.

Anyway, I present the SNEAKY ANBU! 

​

and two others I felt like making from watching the beginning,


​
*KAKASHI ROCKS YOUR SOCKS OFF!*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh great gifs guys


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

Great gifs Spigy. Tsunade one made me lol ^^

Some gifs from Naruto Shippuden movie 3:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2010)

*
thanx can you make one of the Hyuuga combo scene and Neji/Lee scene too*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 21, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> And some Hinata gifs too






Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> thanx can you make one of the Hyuuga combo scene and Neji/Lee scene too*


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 22, 2010)

cool guys ^^

can anyone make gif for nartuo and sakura in the new movie ?


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 22, 2010)

I LOVE these -steals-

Any more Kakashi+Naruto scenes?  I haven't watched the end yet but...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

So much memories from last year when I saw the 30mn preview ...


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 22, 2010)

I am currently download the DVD of the film

when I finish I will make some gifs


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2010)

Ino and Inoichi gifs from episode 157, please.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2010)

More Hinata gifs from the movie.


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Ino and Inoichi gifs from episode 157, please.


Like this?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2010)

Full fight gifs of Naruto vs Gaara and Hinata/Neji Combo?


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 22, 2010)

I love this one ^^"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yagami delivers  !


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 22, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Anyway, I present the SNEAKY ANBU!
> 
> ​


I admit, I lol'd.


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Like this?



Thanks a lot! Repped!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rasenshuriken scene.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2010)

The full fight between Naruto and Gaara, please!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> The full fight between Naruto and Gaara, please!



It's too long IMO.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 22, 2010)

i'll might join with some movie gifs tomorrow.
Nice gifs btw


----------



## Spigy (Apr 22, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I admit, I lol'd.



That was the intent


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yagami delivers  !



yes, you do. i skipped around so much in the movie that i completely missed this.


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone 

Pretty please

Make me a gif of the part where Naruto looks at Kakashi, gets a thumbs-up, and goes 'OK!' ?

Please


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2010)

Woah what movie is this? Is this Movie 3? Has it been subbed already?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Woah what movie is this? Is this Movie 3? Has it been subbed already?!



Huh, yes. Indeed.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Huh, yes. Indeed.



Thanks. I'll watch it tomorrow and make gifs afterwards. Seems like a good movie.


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Can someone
> 
> Pretty please
> 
> ...


What part was that? I must have missed it!


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 22, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> lol  ah _this_ scene


I LOVE YOU SO MUCH RIGHT NOW

*reps ardently*

Edit: Yes, they're very pretty


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 22, 2010)

sakura fight plz from new movie


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 22, 2010)

fff selva I've repped you too recently  I'll have to come back later


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2010)

Ino using _Shintenshin_ in the new movie, please. :33


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Ino using _Shintenshin_ in the new movie, please. :33


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenten pwned the Chimera where Sakura failed of killing it?


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 22, 2010)

*Naruto Shippuuden Episode 157 Compilation Gifs*

*Naruto Shippuuden Episode 157 GIFS Compilation !!! *

*Funny Moments*

*Spoiler*: __ 














*Invasion Moments*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Special*




*ALL Gifs Made By Me ! Credits if used please *


----------



## Synn (Apr 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



Yagami1211 said:


>



Awesome gif, Yagami1211. 



SoSimpleGR said:


> Naruto Shippuuden Episode 157 GIFS Compilation !!!
> Invasion Moments
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I cannot see the images in the "Funny Moments" and the "special" when i click the spoiler button. Anyway I like Invasion parts, I'm saving a few in my photo bucket, if that is okay. Thanks for making them
1234


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 22, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Tenten pwned the Chimera where Sakura failed of killing it?


It's called teamwork 
That's so cute


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2010)

Could someone make a gif where Deva Pain killed the Konoha Ninjas before Konoha Invasion?


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 22, 2010)

*Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3 - Inheritors of the Will of Fire.*

*Some movie 3 gifs ! ! !*

*Naruto vs Gaara Rasengan*



*Tajuu - Rasengan*



*
Rasen Shuriken After Effects*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*
ALL Gifs Made by Me ! Please credit if use ! Arigato*


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2010)

Great gifs everybody 

Some gifs from the movie:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blackmecca (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the place, but can anyone PM me the scene from the recent movie where Sakura is getting speed blitzed by Hiruko? From where she says hell yeah up to where Naruto catches her.


----------



## Grimmie (Apr 23, 2010)

Couple of gifs I made from the Pain Invasion trailer





500th post \o/


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 23, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> Couple of gifs I made from the Pain Invasion trailer
> 
> 
> 500th post \o/



Thank you for new avatar. I'll give you some rep and you sure deserve it.


----------



## Grimmie (Apr 23, 2010)

Couple more from the latest episode.


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome gif's


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2010)

I heard Tenten pwned someone's ass in the new movie?

Can someone make a gif of it? It's historical for Narutoverse


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2010)

Make one of Sakura clobbering the giant bug, please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any 150x200 gifs of Sage Naruto doing something awesome?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow this movie looks amazing. I'm sure to have a lot of fun making gifs of it.


----------



## Mori (Apr 23, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody
> 
> Some gifs from the movie:
> 
> ...



The Jiraiya and Tsunade ones are especially adorable. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Selva (Apr 23, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> I heard Tenten pwned someone's ass in the new movie?
> 
> Can someone make a gif of it? It's historical for Narutoverse


Kiba, Neji, Hinata, Lee and Tenten 


*Spoiler*: __ 

















ghstwrld said:


> Make one of Sakura clobbering the giant bug, please.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 23, 2010)

*

Can I use this one too*


----------



## Selva (Apr 23, 2010)

^ sure


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread


E.Z.O said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Awesome Pain gifs. 

1235


----------



## Laex (Apr 23, 2010)

Posting to share my set


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> Posting to share my set



those who doesn't want it are idiots


----------



## Laex (Apr 23, 2010)

I do have to admit  

That sig thar is pretty kickass


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2010)

can i use this one?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Kiba, Neji, Hinata, Lee and Tenten
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rooooookiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee 

Selva thank you soooooo much 

Hope we will see them in canon 

Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to selvaspeedy again. 

Dammit


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are some gifs I made so far of the movie.











blackmecca said:


> I'm not sure if this is the place, but can anyone PM me the scene from the recent movie where Sakura is getting speed blitzed by Hiruko? From where she says hell yeah up to where Naruto catches her.



I tried to get as many frames as I could while trying to keep the size low. Hope you like it.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2010)

Sharing my Gaara GIF in my sig. People can use it, since i'm changing my set soonish.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing GIF's guys


----------



## Selva (Apr 24, 2010)

More gifs from the movie XD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful Selva! 

May I use the last one?


----------



## Selva (Apr 24, 2010)

^ sure


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 24, 2010)

is the size right? sorry i'm dumb at these things X3


----------



## Selva (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, all the gifs I posted are within the size limit.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 24, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Here are some gifs I made so far of the movie.



really good 

more plz for sakura fight in the new ep


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 24, 2010)

lovely gifs from all! amazing actually


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2010)

Really cool gifs Selva


----------



## Fatality (Apr 24, 2010)

Can someone make a gif from 2:02 to 2:10  manga MV for me? Reps and credit will come as well.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Can someone make a gif from 2:02 to 2:10  manga MV for me? Reps and credit will come as well.



I got you bro.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Can someone make a gif from 2:02 to 2:10  manga MV for me? Reps and credit will come as well.



How this? I had to cut some things out to keep the size down.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2010)

I made some more of the movie.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fatality (Apr 24, 2010)

Could someone also make an avatar of 1:17 to 1:22 manga MV for me. Reps and credit will come.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 25, 2010)

Could I use this one? 

If possible, could you make an avatar version of that? I would love it!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Could I use this one?
> 
> If possible, could you make an avatar version of that? I would love it!



Sure! 

I'll get to work on the avy right away.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> Could I use this one?
> 
> If possible, could you make an avatar version of that? I would love it!



How's this?


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 25, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> How's this?



That is perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

Liquid Sun said:


> That is perfect! Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## Fatality (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Enigma, I was wondering if you could cut my sig from 2:05 to 2:10 manga MV  since it's a bit too big. Thanks.


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 25, 2010)

*Some Gifs from Naruto Shippuuden Episode 155 & 156*

*Some Gifs from Naruto Shippuuden Episode 155 & 156*
*
Signature Sized*


*Spoiler*: __ 













*
Avatar Sized*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## whatuwan (Apr 25, 2010)

Could i use this picture please?


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2010)

Pain looks hella creepy in here >.<




lol


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 25, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> Could i use this picture please?



Yes of course  If u wanna u could mention me in ur sign  only if u want to ofc.


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 25, 2010)

Selva and Enigma, amazing gifs. If anyone has an Naruto/Sakura gifs from the movie, it would be much appreciated... Reps and creds.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Hey Enigma, I was wondering if you could cut my sig from 2:05 to 2:10 manga MV  since it's a bit too big. Thanks.



Yeah bro. I'll get right on it.


Oh and thanks Früt!


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2010)

Früt said:


> Selva and Enigma, amazing gifs. If anyone has an Naruto/Sakura gifs from the movie, it would be much appreciated... Reps and creds.


I posted these before. Naruto and Sakura together 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Another one:


There are lots of gifs from the movie in the previous pages. Check them out.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Hey Enigma, I was wondering if you could cut my sig from 2:05 to 2:10 manga MV  since it's a bit too big. Thanks.



Here you go.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Thanks man.



No problem.


----------



## Kin 111 (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't understand...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

Kin 111 said:


> I don't understand...



What don't you understand?


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 25, 2010)

This please. Thanks, selva, you're boss.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 25, 2010)

can somebody make hiruko gifs from Naruto ship. movie 3 with Odama Rasengan or Raikiri or else. I wil be very happy that someone make it for me ^^


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> can somebody make hiruko gifs from Naruto ship. movie 3 with Odama Rasengan or Raikiri or else. I wil be very happy that someone make it for me ^^



I posted these two a few pages back.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 25, 2010)

ооhh..sry. I didn't notice them they are really cool man..can i used them??or can u make samo when he fight with Naruto and Kakashi av. size .i'm asking u bec. i see that u have potential in makeing gifs.^^


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

^Yeah bro, you can use them.

Made some more.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 25, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> ^Yeah bro, you can use them.
> 
> Made some more.



ohh..man u are great..10ks a lot

i have one more request it's like a challenge :ho can u make avatar size 150x150 when hiruko makes this strange tehq. on the furst gif. but only the moment when that blue ball in his handseal...and repeat itself can u do taht,hmm


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> ohh..man u are great..10ks a lot
> 
> i have one more request it's like a challenge :ho can u make avatar size 150x150 when hiruko makes this strange tehq. on the furst gif. but only the moment when that blue ball in his handseal...and repeat itself can u do taht,hmm



Alright, but I'll make it later on.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> ohh..man u are great..10ks a lot
> 
> i have one more request it's like a challenge :ho can u make avatar size 150x150 when hiruko makes this strange tehq. on the furst gif. but only the moment when that blue ball in his handseal...and repeat itself can u do taht,hmm



How's this?


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 25, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> How's this?




u are the man with skills man   10ks a lot


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> u are the man with skills man   10ks a lot



Thanks!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2010)

Ummm Pain killing the Konoha ninja's single handlely before invading?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread

Cool and awersome movie 3 gifs Enigma and selvaspeedy.

1238


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 25, 2010)

hey all ...this is my second attempt at a gif..lemme know what you think.. it's from 157


my first attempt is my current avatar..later


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

Made some more yet again.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2010)

And again.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 26, 2010)

Dude, I love those. Can I use one?


----------



## Kin 111 (Apr 26, 2010)

What is this forum all about... I mean what are we suppsed to discuss about... I'm such a n00b...


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kin 111 said:


> What is this forum all about... I mean what are we suppsed to discuss about... I'm such a n00b...



im pretty sure we just post animated gifs we create in here...

now if i could just figure out how to add borders..Enigma help please


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 26, 2010)

They make really cool gifs in this thread


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Dude, I love those. Can I use one?



Yup! 



THitsu10 said:


> im pretty sure we just post animated gifs we create in here...
> 
> now if i could just figure out how to add borders..Enigma help please



What program do you use to edit the gifs?


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 26, 2010)

mmm...using ImageReady 7.. what you using?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2010)

THitsu10 said:


> mmm...using ImageReady 7..





Kira Yamato said:


> I thought I'd add this part as well
> 
> *
> Border Tutorial
> ...



I use Photoshop, but they're pretty much the same.


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 26, 2010)

sweet...that'll do..thanks

edit..works great


----------



## Gathito gom (Apr 27, 2010)

hey, long ago I saw one user who had to Nagato avatar akatsuki clothes, could cnseguirmela please?


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2010)

nice gif's


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot this scene.


----------



## Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Made some more yet again.



Can i use this one please ?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Can't believe I forgot this scene.



What a crazy zombie bitch.

Is that from the new naruto movie?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2010)

Alienups said:


> Can i use this one please ?



Sure. 



SuzumeShouken said:


> What a crazy zombie bitch.
> 
> Is that from the new naruto movie?



Yeah brah.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippudden Gifs Thread


~*Enigma*~ said:


> Can't believe I forgot this scene.



Poor Naruto is all I can say

1240


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2010)

This fool is stealing Kakashi's moves as well.


----------



## Nara1066 (Apr 28, 2010)

One of my Very First GIFs I made


----------



## ThePie (Apr 28, 2010)

^ I like that scene hehe.


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 28, 2010)

*Jiraiya Random Gifs*

*Jiraiya Random Gifs*

*Spoiler*: __ 
















*All Gifs made by me. Please Credit if used. Thank you!!!*


----------



## spesh (Apr 28, 2010)

Does someone want to be totally awesome and make a gif from the movie where Naruto does the fake rasengan to Gaara's face and then punches him  Thank you pek


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 28, 2010)

*Rasengan Bluff to Gaara*



spesh said:


> Does someone want to be totally awesome and make a gif from the movie where Naruto does the fake rasengan to Gaara's face and then punches him  Thank you pek



*I have made this already. Its only until the Kage Bunshin is undone not until the punch.. I did this to make it smaller in size.. its still good though.
*
*Here.*


----------



## spesh (Apr 28, 2010)

SoSimpleGR said:


> *I have made this already. Its only until the Kage Bunshin is undone not until the punch.. I did this to make it smaller in size.. its still good though.
> *
> *Here.*



Yeah I did see that one and it's nice, but I really wanted the punch too. If it's too big it doesn't have to include naruto breaking through the sand shield. It could just start with a bit of the rasengan heading towards Gaara's face maybe


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2010)

Just the punch


----------



## spesh (Apr 28, 2010)

^ Lol yeah I've also seen that one


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 28, 2010)

if no one has made it yet can i have a gif of when kakashi is leaving the village and beats the two guards up from Movie 3 Please

Will Credit and Rep 

thank you


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 28, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> if no one has made it yet can i have a gif of when kakashi is leaving the village and beats the two guards up from Movie 3 Please
> 
> Will Credit and Rep
> 
> thank you



will this do?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2010)

THitsu10 said:


> will this do?



A bit too big. Maximum is 1mb.


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 28, 2010)

ok.. redid it a little.... got it under 1mb


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2010)

Much better.


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (Apr 28, 2010)

This one is pretty funny!


----------



## THitsu10 (Apr 28, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Much better.



thanks..im still learning 



Garycolemanbobe said:


> This one is pretty funny!



i always liked that one


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2010)

You're doing really good for a beginner. I should be still called a beginner. I only started doing this a month ago I believe.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



Garycolemanbobe said:


> This one is pretty funny!



This one always cracks me up, with Konohamaru trying to act 



selvaspeedy said:


> Just the punch



Ouch. 
1243


----------



## SoSimpleGR (Apr 29, 2010)

*Kakashi's Kamui*

*Kakashi's Kamui from next episode's trailer.*


*
Created By Me. Credits if used please.*


----------



## whatuwan (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the sig


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 29, 2010)

THitsu10 said:


> ok.. redid it a little.... got it under 1mb



thank you very much for making this


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

Some gifs from Ep. 158

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuck You Ninja!!


----------



## Nimander (Apr 29, 2010)

He makes his triumphant return!


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 29, 2010)

Some gifs from 158 :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 29, 2010)

Full fight between Shika VS Centipede

(just for display)


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 29, 2010)

hey guys Is it ok if i use some of your gifs in my videos i make ( i know ppl say use from the episodes but this is my little thing i like to do) I will Rep ppl that have made them usually I paste the forum site that i got them from.

You can see what ive done so far with the gifs on my channel here


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

You use the gifs in your videos?  I don't know about the quality but anyway, yeah you can use the gifs I posted if you like.


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 29, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> You use the gifs in your videos?  I don't know about the quality but anyway, yeah you can use the gifs I posted if you like.



Thank you 

the quality isn't to bad on some of them and im only using WMM for it at the moment if you click here  (there are some bleach gifs that i got which aren't to bad )


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi theres a gif that i have that i would like to be made smaller its from an opening scene of where Naruto grabs his head and is screaming as he turns into 4 tails
 (the trouble is i can't remember the what episode the opening is on :S )

it needs to be 600 by 250 pixels and 125.0KB if this is possible


----------



## Zach (Apr 29, 2010)

Can I use this one? Will rep and cred.


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

^ sure you can. 

@ tbass22: that scene is from the 2nd OP of Shippuden (you AA mwa fwend ).
I don't get what you exactly want though lol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2010)

@selvaspeedy: He wants the scene where Naruto is going crazy in the tailed form. He wants a sig but 125kb.


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 29, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> @selvaspeedy: He wants the scene where Naruto is going crazy in the tailed form. He wants a sig but 125kb.




Lmao im a girl  

yeah its hard to explain its on here  manga MV  about 0:50 in


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you want that scene to be (600X250 pix) and with only 125 KB?


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Do you want that scene to be (600X250 pix) and with only 125 KB?



Yeah, I'm afraid that's not possible. Well, it is, but not without it looking like it's been broken into pieces and dropped underwater.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2010)

Avatar of Tsunade summoning? pek


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

Is this one good? 


*Spoiler*: __ 







I suck at making avatars!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful as always, selva. Have to wait 24 hours to rep, but as usual, you'll be credited.

I need to catch up on the last few episodes. Any other good Tsunade scenes? I'd imagine she'd talked to Katsuyu, or did it not happen yet?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd like one simlar to LT's.

Except I want it a little bit after Kat's is summoned and she begins to split apart.

And an avatar of the zoom in of her face right before they show the Hokage mountain.

Hope that doesn't sound demanding.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> Lmao im a girl
> 
> yeah its hard to explain its on here  manga MV  about 0:50 in



My bad. 

But it's gonna look pretty bad with that small of a size. It's gonna have to be avatar length gifs. I can do an avatar if you want. Or a very small part of the scene for a sig.


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any other good Tsunade scenes? I'd imagine she'd talked to Katsuyu, or did it not happen yet?


I'm glad you liked it ^^ Yup, She talked to Katsuya already.
This scene is from Ep.158 when she snapped at the Elders:





cjones8612 said:


> I'd like one simlar to LT's.
> 
> Except I want it a little bit after Kat's is summoned and she begins to split apart.
> 
> ...


Something like this? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I'm glad you liked it ^^ Yup, She talked to Katsuya already.
> This scene is from Ep.158 when she snapped at the Elders:
> 
> 
> ...



That's perfect.

You are great Sel.


----------



## tbass22 (Apr 30, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> My bad.
> 
> But it's gonna look pretty bad with that small of a size. It's gonna have to be avatar length gifs. I can do an avatar if you want. Or a very small part of the scene for a sig.




yeah ok lets go for an avatar one then lol 

thanking you


----------



## jux (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks for all the gifs


----------



## Nara1066 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Eevihl (Apr 30, 2010)

Can I get a gif of the the evil dude in the movie (2009) where he takes off his mask and starts laughing. It's towards the end. Thanks and will rep  Avatar Senior size please ^_^


----------



## Anarch (Apr 30, 2010)

Eevihl said:


> Can I get a gif of the the evil dude in the movie (2009) where he takes off his mask and starts laughing. It's towards the end. Thanks and will rep  Avatar Senior size please ^_^





this ?


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 30, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> can i use this one?


 
Sure, man.


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 30, 2010)

More gifs :​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## Eevihl (Apr 30, 2010)

Starrk said:


> this ?



Yes and thank you


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 1, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



E.Z.O said:


> More gifs :​



I loved the Iruka gifs here. Amazing job.

1247


----------



## Fatality (May 1, 2010)

Need an avatar of 0:31 to 0:32 and a sig of 1:03 to 1:05 manga MV. Reps and credit will _definitely _come.


----------



## mandeep000 (May 1, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody
> ok, I made these gifs from the new teaser that has been released for this arc.
> 
> *These two gifs are kinda spoiler-ish, so don't see them if you don't want to be spoiled (somehow lol )*
> ...



Hey reps for u !! Im using the 6paths of pain gif !!


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2010)

Made two gifs.


----------



## Anarch (May 1, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Made two gifs.



well done ! i love Shika gifs  .the first one is too big though,well over the 1 mb limit.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2010)

Starrk said:


> well done ! i love Shika gifs  .the first one is too big though,well over the 1 mb limit.



Thanks. Not even .1mb over is allowed? 

Anyways, I made the size smaller.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Need an avatar of 0:31 to 0:32 and a sig of 1:03 to 1:05 Stalemate. Reps and credit will _definitely _come.



I made the sig for you.


----------



## Random (May 1, 2010)

Can somebody please make some of Gaara in the new movie


----------



## Fatality (May 1, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I made the sig for you.



You. Are. A. Beast. +rep


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 1, 2010)

Tsunade movie gifs please.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tsunade movie gifs please.


----------



## Gathito gom (May 1, 2010)

Hey, put some clothes Nagato image akatsuki


----------



## runsakurarun (May 2, 2010)

selva can I use this one plz, it's too funny


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2010)

^ sure


----------



## E.Z.O (May 2, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Need an avatar of 0:31 to 0:32 and a sig of 1:03 to 1:05 Stalemate. Reps and credit will _definitely _come.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 2, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Need an avatar of 0:31 to 0:32 and a sig of 1:03 to 1:05 Stalemate. Reps and credit will _definitely _come.



Another one :


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2010)

E.Z.O, he's not a senior member. Those are way too big for him.


----------



## Fatality (May 2, 2010)

Thanks dude
Edit: They are? Ugh. Is there any way you could make it 125 x 125. No problem if you can't.


----------



## Yurika (May 3, 2010)

Can anyone make gifs of Itachis Death? In the end, when he smiles and poke Sasuke *Q*


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2010)

^ there are plenty in this thread,check the earlier pages.


----------



## Yurika (May 3, 2010)

But I can't find them oÔ


----------



## Spigy (May 3, 2010)

Yurika said:


> But I can't find them o?



Look around page 230, gifs are in order with the episodes so it's not that hard to find.


----------



## Yurika (May 3, 2010)

Thank you ^^


----------



## tbass22 (May 3, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Look around page 230, gifs are in order with the episodes so it's not that hard to find.




oh i love the avatar you got did you make that one


----------



## DobeTeme (May 3, 2010)

Everyone's gifs are so amazing! May I make a request? Rock Lee Vs Kimimaro? Or if anyone has made it already, could you send me the page link? Since I see you guys are pretty far along in Shippuuden. (:


----------



## Spigy (May 3, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> oh i love the avatar you got did you make that one



Yes I did


----------



## E.Z.O (May 3, 2010)

Last gif I have done


----------



## tbass22 (May 4, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Last gif I have done



oh what one is that from i didn't see that in the movie :s


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 4, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> oh what one is that from i didn't see that in the movie :s



It looks like it's from one of the Naruto video games. I can't tell which one just from the gif. But you can tell it's a game because it's in 3rd and cell shaded


----------



## tbass22 (May 4, 2010)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> It looks like it's from one of the Naruto video games. I can't tell which one just from the gif. But you can tell it's a game because it's in 3rd and cell shaded




bloody hell thats good effects for a game I thought it was from the anime lol


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 4, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> bloody hell thats good effects for a game I thought it was from the anime lol



lmao, i did too at first, but then the motion is alot smoother than cell animation would be, and the character models are different. Plus I've played some of the naruto games so I'm used to how the characters look in 3D


----------



## tbass22 (May 4, 2010)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> lmao, i did too at first, but then the motion is alot smoother than cell animation would be, and the character models are different. Plus I've played some of the naruto games so I'm used to how the characters look in 3D




makes me want to get the game now lol, ive only played a Naruto game on my DS and that kind of sucked lol, mind you helps if i actually get a console to play the games lol


----------



## Dei (May 4, 2010)

Tha game is naruto ultimate ninja storm 2: )


----------



## tbass22 (May 4, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Tha game is naruto ultimate ninja storm 2: )



oh thanks cheers  and what console is that on. silly question but is it out over in england??


----------



## tbass22 (May 4, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Tha game is naruto ultimate ninja storm 2: )



oh thanks cheers  and what console is that on. silly question but is it out over in england??


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> oh thanks cheers  and what console is that on. silly question but is it out over in england??



It's on PS3 and Xbox 360. It's coming out in Fall this year.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 4, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> oh what one is that from i didn't see that in the movie :s



from this trailer  :

Stalemate


----------



## tbass22 (May 4, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> from this trailer  :
> 
> Stalemate





ohh that looks awesome


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 4, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



E.Z.O said:


> Some gifs from 158 :



Interesting and awesome gif. 


Poor Frog 

1249


----------



## Vanity (May 4, 2010)

That Danzou killing the frog thing is graphically disturbing. >_<


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 4, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That Danzou killing the frog thing is graphically disturbing. >_<



and this is why the american version is going to have just the goggles flying with no blood at all. Come on, even though it's graphic, we've seen way more blood than this before.


----------



## charlo (May 4, 2010)

can i request avatar and signature of minato namikaze(yondaime)


----------



## SoSimpleGR (May 5, 2010)

*Random Really Cool Gifs*

*Random Really Cool Gifs*

*Previous Intro - Ending Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Jiraiya Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Itachi Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Pain Gifs*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 6, 2010)

Gifs 





(had to lower the quality because it was oversized)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 6, 2010)

someone make a gif of chouji running away from the missile


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 6, 2010)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> someone make a gif of chouji running away from the missile



Here it is:


----------



## vered (May 6, 2010)

lool the chouji part was really hilarious.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 6, 2010)

Someone make a gif from Pain's matrix scene.


----------



## Kurushimi (May 6, 2010)

Can someone make an Avatar from around 1:08 to 1:10. When Pain opens his eyes wide, right before Kakashi is blown away at the beginning.


----------



## vered (May 6, 2010)

yea that scene when pain opens his eyes in concentration.with the double image.i want that too.also the same when kakashi attacked him from below.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 6, 2010)

I am waiting for Naruto shippuuden ep 159 720p to make gifs.


----------



## katan667 (May 6, 2010)

Tr4ce said:


> Can someone make an Avatar from around 1:08 to 1:10. When Pain opens his eyes wide, right before Kakashi is blown away at the beginning.



this. Epic shinra tensei moment!


----------



## Selva (May 6, 2010)

Yeah this scene was awesome



I'll probably make some more gifs when the 720P file is out.


----------



## spesh (May 6, 2010)

Can someone please make a gif of a loop of kakashi getting pulled back and forth from that little chibi-ish bit?


----------



## Selva (May 6, 2010)

It was a cute scene :33


----------



## spesh (May 6, 2010)

^ So fast, thanks! +reps

Edit: must spread rep around  It's coming!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Here it is:



What is love...


----------



## katan667 (May 6, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What is love...



Missile don't hurt me... don't hurt me. no more.


----------



## Selva (May 6, 2010)

You mean this scene?


Anotehr scene I liked


----------



## E.Z.O (May 6, 2010)

Now I am making some more gifs .


----------



## RockpiRate (May 6, 2010)

from 159 wind make move pein's hair in av. size gif. and some pein gifs. from 159 like sig. size


----------



## Selva (May 6, 2010)

Great gifs EZO 

Some gifs from Ep 159:


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Matrix; Naruto style


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (May 6, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



May I use this gif?


----------



## RockpiRate (May 6, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs EZO
> 
> Some gifs from Ep 159:
> 
> ...


 can i use them,and can u make an avatra size of the second gif but only when kakashi's sharingan is red i'll be very..very thankful to u


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 6, 2010)

been a while since i made some. lol 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2010)

Damn! Itazuk<3Rukia took the best scene with Obito!!!!

Cool gifs selva


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (May 6, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Damn! Itazuk<3Rukia took the best scene with Obito!!!!
> 
> Cool gifs selva



Lol, you can have it too.  

lololol Let's see....making a wish upon 3 shooting stars.... ^^


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 6, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from Ep 159:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good gifs, all of them. 

1259


----------



## E.Z.O (May 6, 2010)

The Same gif but slower :


----------



## Bakusaiga (May 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> It was a cute scene :33



Is there any way you can speed this one up?  It'll be full of lulz.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 7, 2010)

Kool-Aid said:


> been a while since i made some. lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




really cool gifs man,may i use them,but later??..and E.Z.O your gifs are really nice but why the quality is so bad  they should all be alright but something is wrong


----------



## Kurushimi (May 7, 2010)

Gif from the moment where Pain raised his hand (5:18 - 5:21), please


----------



## Fuujin (May 7, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Here it is:


Reminds me of that infinite loop gif of the guy sliding down the wet road in a crate


----------



## charlo (May 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs EZO
> 
> Some gifs from Ep 159:
> 
> ...



can i request change the height in 120


----------



## Selva (May 7, 2010)

^ The height of all the gifs?! o.O

Some gifs from Ep.159

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pain looks kinda cool here XP


Nice angle 













Itazuk<3Rukia said:


> May I use this gif?


Sure.



RockpiRate said:


> can i use them,and can u make an avatra size of the second gif but only when kakashi's sharingan is red i'll be very..very thankful to u


Sure.

Not sure if this is how you want it!




Bakusaiga said:


> Is there any way you can speed this one up?  It'll be full of lulz.


----------



## Nawheetos (May 7, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> The Same gif but slower :


Bawwww


----------



## RockpiRate (May 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> Sure.
> ...


----------



## jkgamer29 (May 7, 2010)

can i use this one?


----------



## Selva (May 7, 2010)

^ Sure.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 7, 2010)

I loved this gif


----------



## Animeblue (May 7, 2010)

*E.Z.O can I use some of Kakashi gifs*


----------



## E.Z.O (May 7, 2010)

Tr4ce said:


> Gif from the moment where Pain raised his hand (5:18 - 5:21), please





Or


----------



## E.Z.O (May 7, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *E.Z.O can I use some of Kakashi gifs*



Sure, my dear.


----------



## STARSTRIKE (May 7, 2010)

this scene is epic


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2010)

Can anyone make an avatar of this one, since Obito turn back to get going until the end of the scene??please???? (in other words just the part of Obito)


----------



## Selva (May 7, 2010)

^ 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2010)

Oh hell yeah!! thanks selva its perfect

Rep for you


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (May 7, 2010)

Hm, can someone make a gif of that specific scene but more until they form into 3 shooting-stars like in the air? From beginning until they dash off until into shooting stars? Thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (May 7, 2010)

It's already been made, i think.


----------



## Enigma (May 7, 2010)

Great gifs Selva and E.Z.O.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 7, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread


Cool gifs. I love it :33

Amazing gifs Enigma and everyone 



selvaspeedy said:


> ^ The height of all the gifs?! o.O
> 
> Some gifs from Ep.159
> 
> Pain looks kinda cool here XP




This scene where Pain widens his eyes actually cracked me up :rofl
1262


----------



## Kosan (May 7, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you would too if you had sharp objects flying towards you  . But Pain is still badass looking even in that situation


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> ^ The height of all the gifs?! o.O
> 
> 
> 
> Nice angle





~*Enigma*~ said:


> Great gifs Selva and E.Z.O.



These are boss.


----------



## Enigma (May 7, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> These are boss.



Thanks brah.


----------



## TheWon (May 8, 2010)

I just had to come and see. I knew that was going to be made!
In the words of Tron!

Tsunada got some big ass titties!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 8, 2010)

I love gifs 

Selva I'mma use your one of Kakashi gifs


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2010)

Hey E.Z.O can I use this one?


----------



## Selva (May 9, 2010)

So, maybe these gifs were already made and posted before but I felt like doing them anyway >_>
When I watched the latest episode, I went back and watched Naruto Ep. 101 (one of my fav episodes of all time). These gifs are my goodbye or whatever for an amzing character that left us so early! T.T
(wtf am I saying!  I'll shut up now >.<)

*Spoiler*: __ 






















Goodbye Kakashi-sensei


----------



## E.Z.O (May 9, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey E.Z.O can I use this one?



Certainly.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2010)

thanks!
10char


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2010)

I seriously think this thread should be stickied.


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I seriously think this thread should be stickied.



I second that. :33


----------



## Random (May 10, 2010)

please can somebody make some of Gaara in the new movie


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2010)

Random said:


> please can somebody make some of Gaara in the new movie



Some have been posted a few pages back!


----------



## SoSimpleGR (May 10, 2010)

*Gifs You May Like !*

*Gifs You May Like !*

*Naruto Part 1*


*Spoiler*: __ 













*
All of the above gifs created by me !*


----------



## Random (May 10, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Some have been posted a few pages back!



What page?


----------



## Selva (May 11, 2010)

Random said:


> What page?


Start from page 274.


----------



## Random (May 12, 2010)

can somebody plz make a gif of when Zetsu laughed at Sasukes tentacle failure, i couldnt find it anywhere on here.


----------



## BluishSwirls (May 12, 2010)

I like your Part 1 GIFs SoSimpleGR, I haven't seen many of those around. 

Great GIFs everyone, I'm liking the new movie ones.


----------



## tbass22 (May 12, 2010)

Kosan said:


> I think you would too if you had sharp objects flying towards you  . But Pain is still badass looking even in that situation




just to say i love your jumping bird of death that cracks me up everytime lol


----------



## Random (May 12, 2010)

Random said:


> can somebody plz make a gif of when Zetsu laughed at Sasukes tentacle failure, i couldnt find it anywhere on here.



it would also be nice if it were in avatar size


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2010)

Some gifs from Ep.160

*Spoiler*: __ 










This was such a cute scene :33


----------



## Sword Sage (May 13, 2010)

The Slug x Ino, could someone like make it look like she is being raped by the Slug?


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 13, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread


selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from Ep.160
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Amazing gifs :33






1279


----------



## Kadaobi (May 13, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from Ep.160
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



gonna to use it and also credit you ;D


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2010)

Poor Ibiki 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## katan667 (May 13, 2010)

Could someone make a gif of human path observing things from far, that looks so cool.


----------



## SoSimpleGR (May 13, 2010)

*Some Gifs*

*Avatars*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Signatures*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (May 13, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet! Could you make that a little bigger size?


----------



## Oishiitebayo (May 13, 2010)

Guess the next fanclub will be a "Ino x Katsuyu" one


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 13, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Can anyone make the gif for the black-n-white Kyuubi blast scene? 

1281


----------



## Enigma (May 13, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread
> 
> Can anyone make the gif for the black-n-white Kyuubi blast scene?
> 
> 1281


----------



## RockpiRate (May 14, 2010)

SoSimpleGR said:


> *Signatures*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


could make an av. please


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2010)

Oh cool gifs


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 14, 2010)

Tsunade 

Must have.


----------



## Synn (May 14, 2010)

Ino gifs from episode 160 please, other than the one with Katsuyu. Will rep!


----------



## E.Z.O (May 14, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread
> 
> Can anyone make the gif for the black-n-white Kyuubi blast scene?
> 
> 1281


----------



## E.Z.O (May 14, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> could make an av. please





----------


----------



## Selva (May 14, 2010)

Cool gifs EZO 





katan667 said:


> Could someone make a gif of human path observing things from far, that looks so cool.


Do you mean this scene?




David1822 said:


> Ino gifs from episode 160 please, other than the one with Katsuyu. Will rep!



*Spoiler*: __ 













LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tsunade
> 
> Must have.


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 15, 2010)

Those are epic, Speedy.  Good job! pek


----------



## runsakurarun (May 15, 2010)

SoSimpleGR said:


> *Avatars*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like the Shizune ones, may I please post/use them


----------



## RockpiRate (May 15, 2010)

10ks so much  E.Z.O i'll rep ^^


----------



## ZE (May 15, 2010)

Can anyone do a gif of all of Pain’s summons going wild at the last part of the episode?


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 15, 2010)

Those are awesome, speedy.  I really enjoyed watching the Six Paths of Pain destroy Konoha. I think I enjoyed it more since all the animals that were summoned had the Rinnegan. It makes them look psychotic.


----------



## ZE (May 15, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



And they say the women in Naruto are weak. Vagina Pain solos. Awesome gifs.


----------



## Selva (May 16, 2010)

Incarnate009 said:


> Those are awesome, speedy.


aww thank you, I'm glad you liked them.



ZE said:


> And they say the women in Naruto are weak.
> Awesome gifs.


Blasphemy! Who says such things? 
And thanks ^^


----------



## ninjaneko (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the gifs guys. 

SoSimpleGR, not meaning to to be picky, but is it possible to speed up the Shizune avy just a bit?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 16, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Thanks both of you for making it. 

1284


----------



## E.Z.O (May 16, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I really liked all the GIFs you made.

Great job, selvaspeedy


----------



## Butt Hole lol (May 16, 2010)

Can someone make me a gif of kakashi using raikiri on Deva and another one where he trys to stab deva with a kunia coming out from the ground? edit- Also where he uses kumia on the missile that robo pain launched on chouji!


----------



## Selva (May 16, 2010)

Already posted before. Start from page 286.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (May 16, 2010)

^ thanks +reps


----------



## Butt Hole lol (May 17, 2010)

can someone make me an avatar 150x150 with kakashi using kumia on robo pains missile?


----------



## katan667 (May 17, 2010)

omg this is so awesome! thanks selvaspeedy! could you make another one from the other scene of him just looking at things from a building but just a continous shot of him instead of the scene zooming out to the cyberus


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 17, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Amazing. Konoha getting bombarded by giant animal summons left and right.  But I like it 

1286


----------



## Xinfp (May 17, 2010)

Can you make an avatar of just pain?


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

Naruko is so 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 20, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> Naruto Shippuuden Episode 161
> 
> Naruko is so
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I wondered when someone would make those scenes as it is one of my top requests for the gifs to be made for episode 161. She does indeed look hot! Thanks and you did an awesome job on it 

1301


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

^ Yeah me too, I've been waiting for this scene to be animated ever since I read it in the manga XD

*Spoiler*: _Ep.161_


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.161_ 




















*Spoiler*: _Omake_


----------



## Sunako (May 20, 2010)

Im gonna use this one!!


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 20, 2010)

^

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Selvaspeedy, it looks like you're on a roll. Lots of awesome gifs from the episode. I love all of them. I might save some of them on my photobucket for future use, if that's okay.  

1302


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Im gonna use this one!!


Sure 



HPTR Fangirl said:


> ^
> 
> Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread
> 
> Selvaspeedy, it looks like you're on a roll. Lots of awesome gifs from the episode. I love all of them. I might save some of them on my photobucket for future use, if that's okay.


Yeah lol I was bored a little bit today so I made lots of gifs. Sowwy 
I'm glad you liked them. And yeah of course, take what you like.


----------



## Sunako (May 20, 2010)

I wish I could rep you 10 times a day.


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

^ aww thank you


----------



## BullMoose (May 20, 2010)

Sasuke, you raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... 

It's official, he's either gay or a robot.


----------



## xDrac (May 20, 2010)

Hey. Could someone make me a 100x100 gif of the pain? You know not one of those other faky ones. The representative pain who'll fight naruto.

Thanks!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Naruko is so
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



cool gifs selva, specially these.... 
can I take the last one?


----------



## Milkshake (May 20, 2010)

Avatar of blushy Karin in the omake?


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> can I take the last one?


yeah sure


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 20, 2010)

Great gifs selva.


----------



## Totalus (May 20, 2010)

Can I use that one?!


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Great gifs selva.


Thank you. 


Totalus said:


> Can I use that one?!


Sure.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 20, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> [/spoiler]


 
I KNEW IT!!! THEY'RE TONGUES, NOT SOULS!!!!!! Vindiction feels good.

And thanks for the gifs Selva, very nice.


----------



## viduka0101 (May 20, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I KNEW IT!!! THEY'RE TONGUES, NOT SOULS!!!!!! Vindiction feels good.
> 
> And thanks for the gifs Selva, very nice.



but they're about a meter long
how can those be tongues?

ps:don't ask me:"Then what are they?" because I don't have a clue


----------



## Totalus (May 20, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sure.


Thank you.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 20, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> but they're about a meter long
> how can those be tongues?
> 
> ps:don't ask me:"Then what are they?" because I don't have a clue


 
There are alot of things in the series that can't be explained in real-life, like how Sasori can see, hear, speak, or even think without the appropriate body parts. But in the black & white manga, people insisted those bumpy, slimy, tongue-like things coming out of their mouths were souls; even though King Yama (that giant head surrounded by purple fire) in legend would rip out the tongues of those that lied to him (which the one Leaf ninja did). 

I don't want to derail the topic though, so I'll leave it at that. I just wanted to express my joy.


----------



## hzleys87 (May 20, 2010)

Can I ask for a gif with Karin giggling when she's coming out of the women's bath from the omake? As well as her holding the toothbrush as Suigetsu's looking for it?

I would really appreciate it, and give rep. :33


----------



## E.Z.O (May 20, 2010)

The episode 161:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E.Z.O (May 20, 2010)

hzleys87 said:


> Can I ask for a gif with Karin giggling when she's coming out of the women's bath from the omake? As well as her holding the toothbrush as Suigetsu's looking for it?
> 
> I would really appreciate it, and give rep. :33


 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Milkshake said:


> Avatar of blushy Karin in the omake?


----------



## Charlotte (May 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.161_



I will use this one


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (May 21, 2010)

Karin looks sooo hot 

but still Sasuke is sooooo damn hot 

I love SasuKarin 

Thanks


----------



## xDrac (May 21, 2010)

xDrac said:


> Hey. Could someone make me a 100x100 gif of the pain? You know not one of those other faky ones. The representative pain who'll fight naruto.
> 
> Thanks!



please?


----------



## Soichiro (May 21, 2010)

awesome gifs selva .


----------



## Milkshake (May 21, 2010)

It looks really thin  do you know how to widen it?


----------



## Fatality (May 22, 2010)

can someone make this 125 x 125


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 22, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> There are alot of things in the series that can't be explained in real-life, like how Sasori can see, hear, speak, or even think without the appropriate body parts. But in the black & white manga, people insisted those bumpy, slimy, tongue-like things coming out of their mouths were souls; even though King Yama (that giant head surrounded by purple fire) in legend would rip out the tongues of those that lied to him (which the one Leaf ninja did).
> 
> I don't want to derail the topic though, so I'll leave it at that. I just wanted to express my joy.



So Rikudou _realistically_ didn't discover chakra?
Why didn't Konohamaru see anything (same in the manga he didn't see anything)?


Clearly those aren't their _actual_ tongues.


----------



## Yurika (May 22, 2010)

Can anyone make some gifs when Orochimaru is talking?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 22, 2010)

Is there a gif with all the six Pains before they started their mayhem? Like when they were outside Konoha?


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> It looks really thin  do you know how to widen it?







Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Is there a gif with all the six Pains before they started their mayhem? Like when they were outside Konoha?



I think there are a few some pages ago.


----------



## Milkshake (May 22, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Olivia (May 22, 2010)

Is there one in the latest opening with Nagato's flashbacks and ending right before Madara, Kisame, and Zetsu scene comes in?

I have gone back to page 260 and onward but I haven't seen the one I am looking for, although tell me if I am wrong if it has already been posted.

EDIT: Also one from episode 160 where Animal Path is just floating then four chains grab onto her limbs, thanks


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 22, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So Rikudou _realistically_ didn't discover chakra?
> Why didn't Konohamaru see anything (same in the manga he didn't see anything)?
> 
> 
> Clearly those aren't their _actual_ tongues.


 
We shouldn't talk about that in here, this is for posting gifs, requesting gifs, and thanking people for gifs.


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (May 23, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.161_



I'd like to use this one.  Been waiting to see this for a long time.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 23, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Is there a gif with all the six Pains before they started their mayhem? Like when they were outside Konoha?



Your request already posted before 

480


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 23, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread


E.Z.O said:


> The episode 161:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You've done good job with the gifs. 



KonanSenpai said:


> Is there one in the latest opening with Nagato's flashbacks and ending right before Madara, Kisame, and Zetsu scene comes in?
> 
> I have gone back to page 260 and onward but I haven't seen the one I am looking for, although tell me if I am wrong if it has already been posted.
> 
> EDIT: *Also one from episode 160 where Animal Path is just floating then four chains grab onto her limbs*, thanks



Selvaspeedy made those gifs in page 289


selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from Ep.160




1306


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 23, 2010)

Awesome gifs ya'll. :3


----------



## E.Z.O (May 24, 2010)

Some gifs from New Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 trailer:


*Spoiler*: __ 















to watch it :

ending of the anime


----------



## Deathgun (May 24, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Some gifs from New Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 trailer:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet , can you do one of naruto when he gave a falcon punch too kakazu around the end.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Sweet , can you do one of naruto when he gave a falcon punch too kakazu around the end.



Thank you.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 24, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



E.Z.O said:


> Some gifs from New Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 trailer:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 gifs
1309


----------



## Fatality (May 24, 2010)

E.Z.O, could you do my avatar request a page back?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 24, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Thanks you.



SWEET!! I wished that was in anime, just why Yamato forbid him of using it? Its been his great power since the beginning! It didn't stop him from using the Kyuubi's chakra in the last filler arc.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 24, 2010)

Is there any way you could adjust this to just the Karin part? :33
I tried to myself, but I know nothing of gifs so I failed hard. ;(


----------



## E.Z.O (May 25, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Is there any way you could adjust this to just the Karin part? :33
> I tried to myself, but I know nothing of gifs so I failed hard. ;(


----------



## E.Z.O (May 25, 2010)

> E.Z.O, could you do my avatar request a page back?





The Phenomena said:


> can someone make this 125 x 125



I hope it is okey:


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2010)

E.Z.O.
Can you collect all of Naruto's battles in shippuden and him kicking the Akatsuki and Orochimaru's ass all in one Gif?


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (May 25, 2010)

im surprised there are none of kakashi vs pein


----------



## Fatality (May 25, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> I hope it is okey:



Thanks! Will rep when possible.
For some weird reason it won't move.


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2010)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> im surprised there are none of kakashi vs pein


Already posted before. Start from page 286.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> I hope it is okey:



Can you make a gif of the gif in your sig? I just want the part of Minato flying away and cropped just so he's shown too.

150x150 please.


----------



## Kadaobi (May 27, 2010)

Can someone make the sage Naruto's return for me?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2010)

^

And Pain destroying Konoha and filler fights between Shino and Konan and Kiba vs Hungry Pain.


----------



## vered (May 27, 2010)

everything related to pain from ep 162 would be nice.


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2010)

I made these real quick. Will make more later 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 27, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs thread

*Episode 162:* 



selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a whole lot for making them this quick  It looks amazing

1319


----------



## Legend (May 27, 2010)

Ill borrow your next batch *faints from the epicness*


----------



## Kadaobi (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you a lot~~

I'm gonna to use it if I choose~


----------



## Cero6 (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you man! great job!


----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Awesome gifs from best maker gif

word "Thank you" is not enough


----------



## Epyon (May 27, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## Lucrecia (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





These are awesome


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2010)

^ sure.
Thanks guys, you're all very nice and sweet. I'm glad you liked the gifs 

*Spoiler*: _Ep.162_


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.162_


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2010)

*Awesome gifs Selvaspeedy, I'll be using few if you don't mind*


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 27, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs

Awesome gifs selvaspeedy. I like them. I think I'll save some more on my photobucket.

1322


----------



## mandeep000 (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks..reps to u !


----------



## Fatality (May 27, 2010)

125 x 125 this anyone and I'll be your eternal slave!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later



Awesome gifs! Selva can I use those two?


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Awesome gifs Selvaspeedy, I'll be using few if you don't mind*


Thanks. Sure, go ahead.



Ōkami said:


> Epic selva just epic. godlike


Thank you 



The Phenomena said:


> 125 x 125 this anyone and I'll be your eternal slave!



*Spoiler*: __ 




I had to cut the scene a bit to make the gif below 100 KB. You want to use it as avatar, right? 






luffy no haki said:


> Awesome gifs! Selva can I use those two?


Thanks. Yeah sure


----------



## Fatality (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Thanks. Sure, go ahead.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



. Could you just make me a badass Itachi avy? I'll rep you for this though.


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> . Could you just make me a badass Itachi avy? I'll rep you for this though.


You're supposed to be my slave you know


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2010)

thanks!

10char


----------



## Fatality (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> You're supposed to be my slave you know



Ill put in my sig .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 27, 2010)

Hey Selva, can you make one with Konan's Kami Bunshins standing on the rooftops then jumping down to bomb the Aburames (for my sig)?

And another with her walking through the fire (sig-size and avvy-size, because I haven't decided yet)? 

Please :33


----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2010)

*Can I use Konan set*


----------



## Immortal (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these real quick. Will make more later
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Can I please have either one of these resized to 80x80?


----------



## ZE (May 27, 2010)

Can someone do a gif with Sakura coming out of the slug after Pain?s shinra tensei? Will rep.


----------



## Malicious (May 27, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can I use the Konan set?


----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)




----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)

TGAngel09 said:


> Can I use the Konan set?


 


Animeblue said:


> *Can I use Konan set*


 
Sure you can .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 27, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Could you also make a 125x125 of Konan walking through the fire. I want that as my new avvy!


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Tsunade


----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)

ZE said:


> Can someone do a gif with Sakura coming out of the slug after Pain?s shinra tensei? Will rep.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)

ZE said:


> Can someone do a gif with Sakura coming out of the slug after Pain?s shinra tensei? Will rep.



Another gif with Sakura :


----------



## E.Z.O (May 27, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Could you also make a 125x125 of Konan walking through the fire. I want that as my new avvy!


 
I hope it is okey :


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 27, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> I hope it is okey :



 Love it! I already repped you and credited you in my sig, but I still give many thanks for this!


----------



## katan667 (May 28, 2010)

can someone make a sig/avatar of pain saying "from now on the world shall now pain" and then ending it on the huge bright flash? Basically the scene just before it changes to kiba, ino, shino etc. The scene where the camera looks up into the sky where pain is and its just bright light.


----------



## Feuer (May 28, 2010)

Can someone please make a gif of Pains Shinra Tensei that levels the village, starting with the point where Pain says "Shinra Tensei" and ending after all destruction scenes have been shown (before the scene with Sakura)?

Thanks alot ahead .


----------



## Fatality (May 28, 2010)

E.Z.O or selva (I'm your eternal slave still), could you 125x125 this please?


----------



## ZE (May 28, 2010)

I’ve got another request. A gif with Pain’s summons running around konoha in epi.162 before they disappear, from minute 12:05 to 12:18.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 28, 2010)

katan667 said:


> can someone make a sig/avatar of pain saying "from now on the world shall now pain" and then ending it on the huge bright flash? Basically the scene just before it changes to kiba, ino, shino etc. The scene where the camera looks up into the sky where pain is and its just bright light.




Hope it is okey :


----------



## E.Z.O (May 28, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> E.Z.O or selva (I'm your eternal slave still), could you 125x125 this please?


 


After I cut some scenes to be under 1M :


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Hope it is okey :



That is so Friggin awesome of Pain!! He is proven to be the better villain than Orochimaru and Itachi.


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2010)

EZO, epic gifs 


The Phenomena said:


> Ill put in my sig .


omg no  I was just kidding 


xXl Immortality lXx said:


> Can I please have either one of these resized to 80x80?


----------



## E.Z.O (May 28, 2010)

ZE said:


> I?ve got another request. A gif with Pain?s summons running around konoha in epi.162 before they disappear, from minute 12:05 to 12:18.


----------



## PeinOwns (May 28, 2010)

Thats fucking awesome  good work (Y)


----------



## Immortal (May 28, 2010)

thank you so much selva


----------



## E.Z.O (May 28, 2010)

Last gifs :


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (May 28, 2010)

Is there an animation of Ino's reaction to shizune's death? where she's holding her crying, and her father comforts her.


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 


















XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Is there an animation of Ino's reaction to shizune's death? where she's holding her crying, and her father comforts her.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fatality (May 28, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> After I cut some scenes to be under 1M :



Amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma (May 28, 2010)

Great gifs Selva and E.Z.O. You sure did make a lot of gifs.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



pek**


----------



## katan667 (May 29, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Hope it is okey :



I love you.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2010)

*Avatar request*: 

Time Frame: _7:53-7:59 _

Description: _All Pain, during the time his eye is closed up until his chakra blast is fired, but please end it before the perspective changes to Tsunade and her ANBU._​
*Sig request*: 

Time Frame: _8:10-8:14_ 

Description: Super sized Gif; just Pain talking.​

I promise a double rep!! One for each.


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> *Avatar request*:
> 
> Time Frame: _7:53-7:59 _
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Super sized gif! I took a wild guess and made it 350x200 pix cause I wasn't sure how super sized you wanted it to be


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (May 29, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!!!! Can I use in my sig with credit?


----------



## E.Z.O (May 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> *Avatar request*:
> Time Frame: _7:53-7:59 _
> 
> Description: _All Pain, during the time his eye is closed up until his chakra blast is fired, but please end it before the perspective changes to Tsunade and her ANBU._​*Sig request*:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dei (May 29, 2010)

I have an set request can somone make an set from the naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 trailer where naruto punches kakuzu?
+reps will be awarded


----------



## E.Z.O (May 29, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> I have an set request can somone make an set from the naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 trailer where naruto punches kakuzu?
> +reps will be awarded



already posted before by me :

720

720


----------



## Dei (May 30, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> already posted before by me :
> 
> 720
> 
> 720



Thank you : ) Could you make an avatar when kakuzu gets his faced smashed aswell.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 30, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Thank you : ) Could you make an avatar when kakuzu gets his faced smashed aswell.


 
You are welcome

I hope it is okey :


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2010)

Awesome gifs, *E.Z.O* and *selvaspeedy*. :33


----------



## Dei (May 31, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> You are welcome
> 
> I hope it is okey :



Thank you its perfect: ) But how do you make it moving?


----------



## Enigma (May 31, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Thank you its perfect: ) But how do you make it moving?



The file size is too big. It needs to be under 100kb. That's why it isn't moving.


----------



## E.Z.O (May 31, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Thank you its perfect: ) But how do you make it moving?



It must be under 100kb and 125x125.

try this :


----------



## Dei (May 31, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> It must be under 100kb and 125x125.
> 
> try this :



Thank you it works now: ))


----------



## D I Z (May 31, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE GIFS MAN

SEE YO LATER


----------



## Superior (May 31, 2010)

You guys do great work.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

KONOHA KILLED MY FAMILY said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Besides that awesome gifs


----------



## Immortal (May 31, 2010)

I dont get why you'd quote that.. >.>


----------



## Hero (Jun 1, 2010)

Gif with Tsunade in episodes after 162


----------



## OniKid91 (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are pretty cool gifs!


----------



## ADA 2 (Jun 2, 2010)

God damn those gifs that were uploaded are so darn awesome!


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 2, 2010)

Gif + Color:









Bye! ​


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 2, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> Gif + Color:​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


I really loved this 

Naruto seems so cool 

We hope to see your work tomorrow

you use FireFox ?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 2, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> Gif + Color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great gifs.  How do you get them so colorful?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 2, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



Scary.. but epic. =D


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: NAruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



MaCCo said:


> Gif + Color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This gifs are awesome. Godd coloring 

1334


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

*GIF SET REQUEST* *(WILL REP!)*

This scene:

*Just the part with Tsunade and the ANBU.*

Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks to all *.*

EP 163 first Gif ...



Bye! ​


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 3, 2010)

I made these real quick :







I will make more later


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs thread

Thanks for making quick gifs. Hope to see some more from this episode.

1337


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 3, 2010)

David1822 said:


> *GIF SET REQUEST* *(WILL REP!)*
> 
> This scene:
> 
> ...


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 3, 2010)

Another gif :


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you so much! :33


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jun 3, 2010)

saankk yeww E.Z.O!!!


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome gifs everybody 

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 163_


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 163_


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shipuuden Gifs Thread

Thanks for making so many awesome gifs, selvaspeedy pek. Will be saving a few in my photobucket as usual. 

1338


----------



## Enigma (Jun 3, 2010)

SEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAA!! 

Awesome gifs. I'll probably make some if you haven't taken all the scenes.


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

Enigma said:


> SEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAA!!
> 
> Awesome gifs. I'll probably make some if you haven't taken all the scenes.


Enigmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
opps sorry  I was bored so I made lots of gifs 


HPTR Fangirl said:


> Thanks for making so many awesome gifs, selvaspeedy pek. Will be saving a few in my photobucket as usual.


You're welcome.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Enigmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> opps sorry  I was bored so I made lots of gifs



Oh it's fine. 

How long did it take you to make that many?!


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

Enigma said:


> How long did it take you to make that many?!


About 2 hours maybe


----------



## Enigma (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> About 2 hours maybe



I usually get distracted while making gifs. I was making some Bleach ones yesterday and it took me 6 hours. I need to get more focused.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2010)

cool gifs selva These 2 are epic!!!  can I use the first one?


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Awesome gifs everybody
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 163_



Tsunade. That moment got to me.


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> cool gifs selva These 2 are epic!!!  can I use the first one?


Thanks. Yeah sure. 



MaCCo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are awesome


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Awesome gifs everybody
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 163_




In the East In the West *SELVA *is the Best 

really loved all your gifs especially before the last one

1000X rep for you   << selva


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks selva *.*
​


----------



## tbass22 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys great gifs 
can someone do me a fav can someone send me a link for bleach gifs on this site.
Ive been looking but just can't seem to find it (if there is one that is :S 

thanks


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone make a GIF of the crying Ino scene?


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2010)

Great gifs, guys.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 3, 2010)

Macco, you need to tell me how you get your gifs so colorful.



tbass22 said:


> hey guys great gifs
> can someone do me a fav can someone send me a link for bleach gifs on this site.
> Ive been looking but just can't seem to find it (if there is one that is :S
> 
> thanks



Link removed


----------



## mandeep000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome gif's 
Can anyone make a gif of Naruto Collecting Nature Energy 
it begins from 18.19-18.24


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 4, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Can anyone make a GIF of the crying Ino scene?


 




mandeep000 said:


> Awesome gif's
> Can anyone make a gif of Naruto Collecting Nature Energy
> it begins from 18.19-18.24


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, it's great! You even included her dad <3 Perfect. Rep! <3


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 4, 2010)

Loving all the gifs  Gawd, naruto was hot awesome in this episode.
........


It's just my dirty mind, isn't it?


MaCCo said:


> thanks selva *.*
> ​


Love these, can you make them 150x150?


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 4, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Loving all the gifs  Gawd, *naruto was hot awesome in this episode.*
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



LOL 
​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2010)

Amazing gifs guys, keep up the good work =DD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2010)

Can anyone make a 150x200 gif avatar of Sage Naruto being badass?

Reps will be given.


----------



## Selva (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Omake_


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

^ Selvaspeedy,amazing gifspek
The omake gifs reminded me of the good old days of _Naruto_, when there was no trouble and tensions 

1340


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone got one of Shikamaru slouching on his slug-couch ?


----------



## mandeep000 (Jun 4, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


>



Thanks a ton


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, nice gifs! I can't believe that someone said in one of the discussion/review threads that this episode was so poorly done that no decent gifs would come out of it!


----------



## Sunako (Jun 4, 2010)

Shika looks hot.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 4, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> LOL
> ​


thankies


----------



## Kage (Jun 4, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread
> 
> ^ Selvaspeedy,amazing gifspek
> *The omake gifs reminded me of the good old days* of _Naruto_, when there was no trouble and tensions
> ...



yeah. 

Naruto hardly gets so comically worked up anymore


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 4, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
How you get them so colorful? It's probably messing with the brightness and contrast, but what are the specifics?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah Macco, I need to know how you do this.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 4, 2010)

^
a Secret designer 

I think the reason has to do with FireFox

I do not know how, but just a guess


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry but this is my personal coloring for the anime pictures 

I use photoshop ... level fusion, curves, selective color, hue/saturation ...

Firefox is only for the format of animations apng is better than gif


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Awesome gifs, selvaspeedy 

1348


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there any gifs about the famous rhino moment?

Or am I missing them?

Thankiiieeesss~


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 9, 2010)

^
You mean this ?

480


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes yes yes 

Thank you so so so much


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone post the gifs of the new episode?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 10, 2010)

Can I request gif for the part where Naruto breaks Tendo's stabbing weapon - to the point where he kicks him down

The only epic scene in this episode


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 10, 2010)

I want the Chibi Naruto! It looks adorable and badass at the same time!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 10, 2010)

Pain pushing all the boss summons with Shenra Tensei please


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _164_ 


























I just made these gifs. I'm sure either EZO or someone else will make the rest of the scenes.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 10, 2010)

made this one: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I just made these gifs. I'm sure either EZO or someone else will make the rest of the scenes.


OMG can someone make me an ava of that chibi sage


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifa Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _164_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome gifs, selvaaaaaaa

1373


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet I love the Taijutsu fight between Naruto and Pain!

I added them to my sig below the spoiler of named the Epic Battle: Naruto vs Pain.

selvaspeedy:
Can you also make the last sig where Naruto was throwing punches at Pain before doing the super kick?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd like to have a sig with Naruto holding his rasen shuriken above him at about 12:14 in the video. (It's the first one he forms after returning to sage mode)


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 10, 2010)

Muuux said:


> made this one:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Cool gif I have to say.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2010)

Can someone make one with all of Naruto's & Deva's taijutsu in fast-motion until Naruto regains Sage mode, then fast-mo again until Naruto kicks Deva, then fast-mo again as Deva tumbles back.

And another with Naruto preparing the Rasenshuriken after regaining Sage mode.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> Cool gif I have to say.



thanks =)

did some more: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

i made this one


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread

^ Good gifs Muuux and Ganta , I must say 
Thanks for making them 

1374


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'd like to have a sig with Naruto holding his rasen shuriken above him at about 12:14 in the video. (It's the first one he forms after returning to sage mode)




like this?

(edit) grn, didn't know about the file size limit for signatures. will try to make a smaller one.


----------



## Smiley (Jun 10, 2010)

When he jumps up and shinra tensei's the frogs.

What programs do you guys use to make these?


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

Muuux said:


> like this?



thats awesome. wish i thought of that


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

KazujiN said:


> When he jumps up and shinra tensei's the frogs.
> 
> What programs do you guys use to make these?



i use Video Avatar


----------



## Smiley (Jun 10, 2010)

Ganta said:


> i use Video Avatar



Thanks, Repped


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 10, 2010)

KazujiN said:


> When he jumps up and shinra tensei's the frogs.
> 
> What programs do you guys use to make these?



i use mplayer and gimp.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can someone make one with all of Naruto's & Deva's taijutsu in fast-motion until Naruto regains Sage mode, then fast-mo again until Naruto kicks Deva, then fast-mo again as Deva tumbles back.
> 
> And another with Naruto preparing the Rasenshuriken after regaining Sage mode.



Actually, only do the Sage Mode regain in slo-mo. And do (or redo) my Rasenshuriken request like Muuux's, but faster too.

Sorry if one of you was already doing my old requests.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _164_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be absent some weeks coming because i have exams


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 10, 2010)

Muuux said:


> like this?
> 
> (edit) grn, didn't know about the file size limit for signatures. will try to make a smaller one.



Actually i meant it to be one that loops while he holds it above his head.
This one is bad ass tho.


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2010)

Are there any gifs of Hinata and Koh?  Or did I miss them?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess I'll make some later on.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2010)

Can someone make one from the Omake chapter with Gamaken-San with the Knife, I found that hilarious.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 10, 2010)

E.Z.O 

Could you make the part where Sage Mode Naruto fighting Pain before he gives him the epic kick?


----------



## Gez (Jun 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _164_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mind if I use this one for my sig?  It looks so awesome


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2010)

I think my last few requests were a tad confusing, so I'll say them more clearly this time.

Selva, EZO or Ganta, could one of you make a gif of Naruto & Deva from 11:19-11:44 in fast motion, except 11:24-11:32 (Naruto regaining Sage Mode) which stays normal.

and Muuux, could you redo your Rasenshuriken gif at a faster speed?

Reps will be awarded for both!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 10, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I think my last few requests were a tad confusing, so I'll say them more clearly this time.
> 
> Selva, EZO or Ganta, could one of you make a gif of Naruto & Deva from 11:19-11:44 in fast motion, except 11:24-11:32 (Naruto regaining Sage Mode) which stays normal.
> 
> ...



Rasenshuriken gif at faster speed, file size is now < 1mb 


*Spoiler*: __ 






bit slower:


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Rasenshuriken gif at faster speed, file size is now < 1mb
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Second one is good! I'll take it! Reps+


----------



## handsock (Jun 11, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Rasenshuriken gif at faster speed, file size is now < 1mb
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I took it upon myself to create a 125x125 avatar out of your gif. Feel free to take it and give yourself credit since you did the work really.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2010)

handsock said:


> I took it upon myself to create a 125x125 avatar out of your gif. Feel free to take it and give yourself credit since you did the work really.



 THAT is what i wanted in sig form. Make me one and i'll rep you.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 11, 2010)

Been a while since I made some Naruto gifs.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 11, 2010)

Ep 164 part 1


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 11, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



This gif is quite funny. You deserve some rep for that. 

It looks like Gamabunta is trying to catch some annoying bug.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 11, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



I love that clash between Naruto vs Animal Pain!

I've been wanting to see Naruto's Kunai clashing with Pain's black rod.


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks 
Ep 164 part 2:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 11, 2010)

Did anyone make a gif of the scene where the three frogs are attacking deva at about 18:15 with their two frames of animation.  So corny I must see it in gif form!


----------



## Selva (Jun 11, 2010)

Great gifs everybody 


Ninja Genius said:


> Did anyone make a gif of the scene where the three frogs are attacking deva at about 18:15 with their two frames of animation.  So corny I must see it in gif form!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody



XD

So much epic fail it rocks! reps.

Looks like the green one is dancing.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 11, 2010)

No its sharping it's swords.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> I've been wanting to see Naruto's Kunai clashing with Pain's black rod.



That sounds so dirty.



selvaspeedy said:


> Great gifs everybody



Baking with the Battle Toads.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs thread



Enigma said:


> Been a while since I made some Naruto gifs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



These gifs awesome 

1375


----------



## Amirei (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi to all!!))
Can somebody make gifs with Naruto shadow clones and mass shadow clon dzutsu in shippuuden?
And frog song gendzutsu of ns 164 too?


----------



## handsock (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> THAT is what i wanted in sig form. Make me one and i'll rep you.





BEHOLD!


----------



## Animus (Jun 12, 2010)

handsock said:


> BEHOLD!



That is part of the gif I've waited many months for.

Too bad these past two episodes were so terribly animated that the one I was hoping for can't even be salvaged from the wreckage.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 13, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> Awesome gifs everybody





MaCCo said:


> [/SPOILER]​


Selvaspeedy and MaCCo, I was wondering if I could use the your gifs for my Pain X Naruto FC OP, if its okay with you all. Thanks.

1376


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovely Gifs Everyone


----------



## Selva (Jun 14, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Selvaspeedy and MaCCo, I was wondering if I could use the your gifs for my Pain X Naruto FC OP, if its okay with you all. Thanks.


Sure.


----------



## Kalak85 (Jun 14, 2010)

*2 Requests*

Can anyone make a gif of the rasenshuriken expanding?

 And from a while back... during Hebi vs Killer Bee, right before Karin tracked him after he ran off from Juugo, Bee rapped about going back home and drinking some sake, if someone could make a gif of that that would be fantastic!
Team Gai vs. Itself. its the bit from 7:23-7:28


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (Jun 15, 2010)

Can anybody make me a avy gif (junior member) of Naruto entering Sage Mode on top of Gamabunta? Also, can anybody make a gif of Jiraiya kicking that one pain paths head in? Rep and will will be used.


----------



## Amirei (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi to all!!))
Can somebody make gifs with Naruto shadow clones and mass shadow clon dzutsu in shippuuden?
And frog song gendzutsu of ns 164 too?


----------



## Chesha Neko (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello! Can anyone please make me some gifs with Konan when she was young and she offered the Sannins an origami flower,or when she fights...or anything? ^^” 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jun 16, 2010)

@Kalak85: Here is the one of Killer Bee you wanted, sorry I couldn't help with the other.


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.165_


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.165_


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.165_ 






- preview-


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 17, 2010)

re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

You're on a roll selvaaaa and I'll saving some in photobucket as usual

1387


----------



## Iamacloud (Jun 17, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.165_



Awesome gifs, but if if you ever find the time, I think a version of this one, ending on Hinata's close-up, cutting the last few frames where you see Koh and Katsuyu, would flow even better.

And again, awesome work.


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> You're on a roll selvaaaa and I'll saving some in photobucket as usual


Thank you. pek Yeah sure.



Iamacloud said:


> Awesome gifs, but if if you ever find the time, I think a version of this one, ending on Hinata's close-up, cutting the last few frames where you see Koh and Katsuyu, would flow even better.
> 
> And again, awesome work.


Thanks.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 17, 2010)

Can anyone do pain choke slamming naruto? will rep


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2010)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Can anyone do pain choke slamming naruto? will rep



*Spoiler*: __ 





Poor Naruto


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 17, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!!! will rep when I can


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 17, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^To quote Scorpion: "GET OVER HERE!!"

Oh and Selva, I'm using the gif of Pain's close-up scary face. I'll rep and credit you!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn, so cool gifs Selva


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jun 17, 2010)

Love the Gifs


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone done one with Konan worried with nagato's condition?


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2010)

ZE said:


> Has anyone done one with Konan worried with nagato's condition?


Yup. There you go:


selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.165_


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Yup. There you go:



Cool. I've to spread some rep before I can rep you again. Will do as soon as I can.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 18, 2010)

SELVA I LOVE YOU


----------



## Kalak85 (Jun 18, 2010)

*awesome*



Kakashi hatake sensei said:


> @Kalak85: Here is the one of Killer Bee you wanted, sorry I couldn't help with the other.



THANK YOU! +rep


----------



## sunlight (Jun 19, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.165_


i am using this one,hopes that u don't mind


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Effing awesome gifs guys.  pek


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 19, 2010)

amazing gifs  can't wait for next week gais


----------



## Selva (Jun 20, 2010)

Some gifs from the Omake of Ep. 165 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from the Omake of Ep. 165
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Love the omake gifs. I can't stop laughing that Sakura destroyed the entire set out of jealousy 

1395


----------



## SweetMura (Jun 21, 2010)

Hahaha... Sakura's jealous of Hinata . I love funny fillers .


----------



## Sunako (Jun 21, 2010)

I heart the SakuHina gifs.


----------



## Kiyiya (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ma and Pa Set_


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs thread

^Good gifs

1409


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

I demand 166 GIFS now  Pretty please 

I REALLY want a Bijuu fist GIF.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 24, 2010)

166 GIFS AND ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 24, 2010)

I made one from 166



Hope you enjoy


----------



## Rashman (Jun 24, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I made one from 166
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy



You are trying too hard, my main man.


----------



## Hysteria (Jun 24, 2010)

Rashman said:


> You are trying too hard, my main man.


You are whining too loud, my main man.

Gif is hilarious, and you know it.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

Someone needs to make a gif of Pain getting punched in the face by Hinata .


----------



## Rashman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> You are whining too loud, my main man.



Right...right.... Keep drinking that old kool-aid 



> Gif is hilarious, and you know it.



Episode was awesome and you know it. 

No wait... I should have said the gif is _hysterical!_ 

HA! 


So is sombody going to make ragdoll hinata gifs? That was hot..


----------



## OrangeFlash (Jun 24, 2010)

Früt said:


> I made one from 166
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy



OH MY GOD!!!!



+rep for TRUTH & AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 24, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I made one from 166
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy



This is so


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

I made these gifs real quick and will make more later.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

166 gifs please. Maybe of Hinata saying their nindo and Naruto's reaction? Or Hinata hitting pain, or just her fighting him. 

Because honestly, I don't see many good gif opportunities in this episode


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 24, 2010)

Now THAT looks awesome
Evil zombie Nardo


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> I made these gifs real quick and will make more later.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for the quick 166 gifs selvaspeedy 

1416


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, this episode seems to be much better animated than the last couple. 

I'll make some gifs too.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 24, 2010)

Can someone make Nagato Coughing up blood with Konan worried, then Deva being hit in the face? Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 24, 2010)

Hinata punching Deva Pain


----------



## britata348 (Jun 24, 2010)

Could someone make a some avatar sized GIFs of this episode (like Hinata punching Pain )


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jun 24, 2010)

Pain slams Hinata



Hinata strikes Pain


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

Kakashi hatake sensei said:


> Hinata strikes Pain



*Saves*

+ f-ing reps.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 24, 2010)

oh boy, so many scenes in there that would make cool gifs...

did a quick one, will make more later

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Jun 24, 2010)

When Hinata said that it was her nindo while grabbing Pain's rod (with Naruto in the picture). Can someone make a gif out of that scene please? 
And we need some omake gifs.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I made these gifs real quick and will make more later.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow, you're fast!  and these are awesome!


----------



## timmysblood (Jun 24, 2010)

dose anyone have the ass shot gif of hinata getting up ? will credit and rep for sig.


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

Tobi-kun01 said:


> When Hinata said that it was her nindo while grabbing Pain's rod (with Naruto in the picture). Can someone make a gif out of that scene please?
> And we need some omake gifs.



like this?


----------



## Joshrune555 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Request*

Can you do a repeating signature gif of the kyuubis chakra shooting up into the sky please.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _166_


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

Can someone make 170x300 gifs of Deva dodging Hinata's attacks and of Hinata striking Deva. I wanna use these and a few others already made to make a Naruhina section in my sig. All gif-makers will be credited.

Edit: Never mind, Enigma already made em!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can someone make 170x300 gifs of Deva dodging Hinata's attacks and of Hinata striking Deva. I wanna use these and a few others already made to make a Naruhina section in my sig. All gif-makers will be credited.



Lucky you. Look at the above two posts.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 24, 2010)

The boss appeared again 
Awesome gifs Enigma


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can someone make 170x300 gifs of Deva dodging Hinata's attacks and of Hinata striking Deva. I wanna use these and a few others already made to make a Naruhina section in my sig. All gif-makers will be credited.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, Enigma already made em!



I made a mistake on the dodging gif. Use this.





FirstMoon said:


> The boss appeared again
> Awesome gifs Enigma


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Lucky you. Look at the above two posts.



Could you make one more of Hinata breaking the 2nd rod?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Could you make one more of Hinata breaking the 2nd rod?



She broke a second rod?


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2010)

awesome gifs everyone


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> She broke a second rod?



Yeah, right after she hit Deva.


----------



## Killua (Jun 24, 2010)

@*Enigma* i hope you dont mind me using a gif  i repped you up so hopefully its cool


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Yeah, right after she hit Deva.



Oh yeah.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

I remember there being a 170x300 version of this one, but I can't find it. Could someone post it here and tell me who made it?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Could you make one more of Hinata breaking the 2nd rod?


----------



## Joshrune555 (Jun 24, 2010)

*afas*



Joshrune555 said:


> Can you do a repeating signature gif of the kyuubis chakra shooting up into the sky please.



????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> like this?



Great! 
Thank you. I can't rep you right away because of the 24h rule, but I'll rep you tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 24, 2010)

Kek said:


> I didn't know how to explain it, so here is the scene
> 
> from like 2:14-2:22 Where Naruto is swinging and Hinata looks back.
> 
> And an avy from 15:28-15:31 where Naruto is superimposed on Hinata



LOL, I had to do a double take when I saw your post. "When the fuck did I make a post like that?" 

Anyway, here you go:






JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I remember there being a 170x300 version of this one, but I can't find it. Could someone post it here and tell me who made it?



I made it again anyway, here you go:


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

Joshrune555 said:


> ????????????????????????????????





that ok? 

and no problem Tobi-Kun


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> I made it again anyway, here you go:



Thank you! Reps+


----------



## Rose (Jun 24, 2010)

Could I have this in avatar for both junior and senior member, please?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jun 24, 2010)

Is this what you wanted Joshrune555?


----------



## Joshrune555 (Jun 24, 2010)

*reply*



Ganta said:


> that ok?



Could it be a bit bigger to 170x300 otherwise yeah its good :]. With a slightly bigger white border: sorry i didnt state this earlier


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 166_


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 166_


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 166_



I'll use this my love


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs thread



Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _166_



Awesome gifs, engima. Saving some in my photobucket if that's okay. I like the line borders around the gifs.

1420


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

Joshrune555 said:


> Could it be a bit bigger to 170x300 otherwise yeah its good :]. With a slightly bigger white border: sorry i didnt state this earlier



sadly the program i use doesnt allow make to make those kind of changes. i been looking for another program cause the one i use crashes on me alot, sorry man


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> LOL, I had to do a double take when I saw your post. "When the fuck did I make a post like that?"
> 
> Anyway, here you go:



Haha  i r sneaky like that 

Thanks for the gifs!


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> She broke a second rod?



She kicked one, then later on, she broke more after punching Pain in the chops.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Klue said:


> She kicked one, then later on, she broke more after punching Pain in the chops.



Yeah, I forgot about that. I made the gif on the previous page.


----------



## Cherry~Blossom (Jun 24, 2010)

Great gifs. 

We need some avatars though.


----------



## Killua (Jun 24, 2010)

Cherry~Blossom said:


> Great gifs.
> 
> We need some avatars though.



Yeah agreed  a kyuubi roaring avvy would be worthy of a rep


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Omake_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2010)

oHOH AWESOME GIFS GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Next episode should be good.


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

what programs are you guys using to get those dope boarders? i need that nowwwww


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Omake_



Awesome gifs both on episode 166 the other page and on the omake. Will be saving a some in photobucket as usual. 

1421


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 166_



Mine. 


Any gif avatars left?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Joshrune555 said:


> Could it be a bit bigger to 170x300 otherwise yeah its good :]. With a slightly bigger white border: sorry i didnt state this earlier


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> what programs are you guys using to get those dope boarders? i need that nowwwww



Photoshop or Imageready.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 24, 2010)

Gret gif guys !  is it possible to make an avatar version of Pain looking down at naruto with his eyes growing ? (if it is possible remove naruto from the gif)

sorry for the bad description


----------



## ZE (Jun 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> what programs are you guys using to get those dope boarders? i need that nowwwww



The question is, how can you take those borders off? I don't like them. I prefer the gifs without borders.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

ZE said:


> The question is, how can you take those borders off? I don't like them. I prefer the gifs without borders.



Cropping works.


----------



## ZE (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Cropping works.



Do you have an imageready tutorial of how to do it?


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

the GIF program i use doesnt have boarders at all, video avatar 

photoshop is not letting me add the file, guess i'll grab image ready right quick


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

ZE said:


> Do you have an imageready tutorial of how to do it?



Here's a tutorial for Photoshop and Imageready.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 24, 2010)

Can someone pleaser make me a Gif of this scene where Hinata looks backwards to the Camera please?



I want her to keep looking backwards, blinking eyes then look forward.

Rep will be handed after.

Thank you 
If possible no legends >.<


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Can someone pleaser make me a Gif of this scene where Hinata looks backwards to the Camera please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean by legends?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> What do you mean by legends?



Subtitles.
Sorry in my country we call them legendas >.<


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Subtitles.
> Sorry in my country we call them legendas >.<



Ahh I see.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Here you go Chuck.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

Can i get this in a smaller format. It's just above 1 MB so i'd like it to be under that.


Like can you try to leave out the 1st close-up of her face before she charged up.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Here you go Chuck.



I'm going to edit it in the end bit if you don't mind. Thanks man!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Can i get this in a smaller format. It's just above 1 MB so i'd like it to be under that.
> 
> 
> Like can you try to leave out the 1st close-up of her face before she charged up.



Here you go.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jun 24, 2010)

How come there isn't a Hinata getting stabbed by Pain yet? Or did I just miss it. 

I'd like a gif of that please.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

There is one, it's just back a few pages.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 24, 2010)

No-one wants to see Hinata being stabbed


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed. 

We need some more avys up in here


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 24, 2010)

No GIF of Hinata trying to get up, but failing? Falling over and over and over in a loop? :ho


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Here you go.



Many thanks my friend.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Shukumei said:


> No GIF of Hinata trying to get up, but failing? Falling over and over and over in a loop? :ho



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

dat hyuuga


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Is this what you're looking for?


 Yes! Thank you.


----------



## Dralavant (Jun 24, 2010)

*@ Kek:* :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> [/spoiler]



I love this one.

May I take it for later use?

And if so, could you add a thin black border, instead of the dotted border?

Thanks in advance

*reps*


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you think you could make this an avy? Without the Naruto part or her legs.


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I love this one.
> 
> May I take it for later use?
> 
> ...


Sure 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Kek said:


> Do you think you could make this an avy? Without the Naruto part or her legs.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Sure
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome, thanks! *saves*

I will use this, soon =DDDD


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 24, 2010)

More gifs of Hinata getting owned? Anyone?

Painful to watch, can't believe the animators raped her like that


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Sure
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you!

Man, before I said there wasn't many good gif opportunities, boy was I wrong.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you please make this without Naruto? I like the smile she has in that scene.... Maybe a little longer since you're cutting Naruto out?


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Can you please make this without Naruto? I like the smile she has in that scene.... Maybe a little longer since you're cutting Naruto out?


You want a senior or junior avatar?


*Spoiler*: _junior_ 




Sorry, it looks crappy lol I'm not so good at making junior avatars because of the size limits >.<


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I'm stuck a junior member right now, but it looks great to me anyway <3 Thank you very much


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2010)

Great gifs! 



Fr?t said:


> More gifs of Hinata getting owned? Anyone?
> 
> Painful to watch, can't believe the animators raped her like that



Here you go.



That sure was...Painful.


----------



## Rose (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll take this if you don't mind. I will rep and credit of course. <3


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking. pek


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Looks like episode 166 actions is making the gifs thread running on a roll. Good avys selvaspeedy and and everyone else. 

1422


----------



## Kage (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These are good.

Any sig versions of Hinata getting stabbed?


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody ^^ I'm glad you liked the gifs. You can take whatever you like, no need to ask 


cjones8612 said:


> Any sig versions of Hinata getting stabbed?


I made this few pages back:


selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 25, 2010)

could someone make some hanabi gifs from the latest episode? one with her kicking in the air, and one owning hinata?


----------



## Joshrune555 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Reply*


THANK YOU.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 25, 2010)

166: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 25, 2010)

166: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 25, 2010)

166: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2010)

^Ugh...I can't see them.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 25, 2010)

Someone is a roll today. o.O


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __





selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking       .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 25, 2010)

Can you make a 125x125 of this one? I'm goin Naruhina this week, maybe until 169.


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Taking.


Sure 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can you make a 125x125 of this one? I'm goin Naruhina this week, maybe until 169.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm sorry, I'm not so good at making junior avatars because of the size limit so this might look a bit crappy 






Muuux said:


> 166:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


WTF!  those are epic! 
I'm gonna repost them in the funny animation thread if you don't mind.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! I'll try repping you but I don't know if it'll work this time.

And yes, those gifs of Muux's are epic!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I'm gonna repost them in the funny animation thread if you don't mind.



sure, go ahead!


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Thanks everybody ^^ I'm glad you liked the gifs. You can take whatever you like, no need to ask
> 
> I made this few pages back:





selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



What's funny is that I found this a few pages back right before seeing this post 

Thanks.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 26, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 166:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just amazing.

I prefer putting a border for them to become more beautiful.

+rep


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 26, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 166:
> *Spoiler*: __



This gif would be perfect, if someone would make Pain turning his eyes in the other direction too.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2010)

Why I can't see Muuux's gifs? 
Can someone upload them again?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jun 26, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> This gif would be perfect, if someone would make Pain turning his eyes in the other direction too.


This is the best I could do, I don't know if this is ok for what you wanted.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah that looks nice. Too bad the backround isn't symmetrical. 
Oh and it would be better, if the eyes would roll back in the middle, not just jump there.


----------



## Selva (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 26, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Just amazing.
> 
> I prefer putting a border for them to become more beautiful.
> 
> +rep



I'd like to do some of them with borders but I haven't found out how to properly do borders for gifs in Gimp up to now. Maybe I can get my hands on a copy of Photoshop or so and try that. 

Thanks for the reps everyone!


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice Gifs everyone  It's been a while since I made some, but the next few episodes are going to be really exciting =)


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> This gif would be perfect, if someone would make Pain turning his eyes in the other direction too.


will this do?


----------



## Zangetsu16 (Jun 27, 2010)

can you selvaspeedy make an avatar size 120x200 >small size of bits or just as you please 
of hinata pretty face smile please ill rep and thanks


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 27, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> will this do?



Yes, that is exactly what I meant. Too bad I won't need it for anything. 
Well I give you some rep for your work. Hehe.


----------



## Laex (Jun 27, 2010)

So. When chapter 499 comes out in anime. Im calling that shit. That entire episode is mine


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> So. When chapter 499 comes out in anime. Im calling that shit. That entire episode is mine


Making reservations like 1 year early? :amazed


----------



## Selva (Jun 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> So. When chapter 499 comes out in anime. Im calling that shit. That entire episode is mine


More like 497, 498 and 499  I want to reserve a spot too 


Zangetsu16 said:


> can you selvaspeedy make an avatar size 120x200 >small size of bits or just as you please
> of hinata pretty face smile please ill rep and thanks


I don't really understand what you want. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 27, 2010)

All your 498 is mine


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 27, 2010)

made one from 166

*Spoiler*: __ 



it's kind of a summary gif for the episode


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2010)

^Thats pretty good. 

I got all gifs for 497.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 28, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> made one from 166
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Awesome job! I don't think you need the shot of Pain's eyes after Naruto goes berserk though.


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 28, 2010)

EndersShadow said:


> Awesome job! I don't think you need the shot of Pain's eyes after Naruto goes berserk though.



yeah I was wondering about that bit also but I decided to leave it in
maybe I'll add "Do you hate me?" to that part,I think it could make things better


----------



## Zangetsu16 (Jun 29, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> More like 497, 498 and 499  I want to reserve a spot too
> 
> I don't really understand what you want. Can you be more specific?



just an Hinata Faces of the episode 166 avatar with these size 120x200 and one for my messenger make it small so i can put on my messenger   thank you very much


----------



## luckytrash (Jun 29, 2010)

I love Little Hinata
but i just dont like the blush that she has...
So i took it off
and in my opinion i think she looks better this way


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, she looks a lot better without that blush.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm getting in line right fucking now for 167 gifs.

Stay the fuck outta my way until Enigma or selva get here, people.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey I started queueing last week, you wait behind me 

@luckytrash - she looks much better without the weird red dots


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 1, 2010)

from the latest episode I'd like one with pein being hammered like a nail plz.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2010)

Please make gifs of the Naruto vs Pain battle of the latest episode!


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 1, 2010)

Officially requesting a gif of Yondaime helping Naruto to his feet/and after 

Also a short one of his jacket ripping open


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> from the latest episode I'd like one with pein being hammered like a nail plz.







Nawheetos said:


> Officially requesting a gif of Yondaime helping Naruto to his feet/and after



It's in my sig. Use it if you want to.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

Can i get gif of pain saying his pain is greater and hammering the floor where it went all super scratchy and ugly lmfao.


----------



## Deriol (Jul 1, 2010)

Someone should make a gif of sonic pain at 4:49-4:50 xD


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



Phoenix Wright said:


> .



The scene was hilarious :rofl

Cannot wait for the episode 167 gifs

1463


----------



## AndreAtomic (Jul 1, 2010)

DO YOU HATE ME?


----------



## Aristides (Jul 1, 2010)

Can you add the "do you hate me?" line to it?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha sure, gimme a few minutes.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 1, 2010)

I will never stop posting this.

MEEP MEEP.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Somebody do a gif of Deva surfing away from KN6 and an avvy of him being hammered and uttering his "Do you hate me?" line.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 1, 2010)

I sense many lulz worthy gifs coming up.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 1, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Somebody do a gif of Deva surfing away from KN6 and an avvy of him being hammered and uttering his "Do you hate me?" line.



MY PAIN IS WAY GREATER THAN YOURS, BRAH. HANG TEN.


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 1, 2010)

Ko_Ko said:


> MY PAIN IS WAY GREATER THAN YOURS, BRAH. HANG TEN.


Ground surfing?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

If someone can suggest a better font to use, do it nao!


----------



## Aristides (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> If someone can suggest a better font to use, do it nao!



Sigging this.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> It's in my sig. Use it if you want to.



 Pain got nailed.... lol


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Avy version:


----------



## Shadow_fox (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone make a gif of Pain's face when he's making Chibaku Tensei (That miniature moon)


----------



## Aristides (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> Avy version:



I love you


EDIT: It's not moving in my avatar! D:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

I have arrived.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I love you
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's not moving in my avatar! D:



It's a senior member avatar. There is no way I can make that at under 100kb though, sorry.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma

jacket tearing open ava

Plox


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I love you
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's not moving in my avatar! D:



That means that the file size is too large.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> It's a senior member avatar. There is no way I can make that at under 100kb though, sorry.



Oh well. For the time being  can make a fitting replacement.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Can i get gif of pain saying his pain is greater and hammering the floor where it went all super scratchy and ugly lmfao.



can i get this from someone pretty please? him punching the ground.

*EDIT:* from the close up of his eye to him hitting the ground for explosion. id prefer the subtitles saying my pain is greater than urs lol.



Ko_Ko said:


> I will never stop posting this.
> 
> MEEP MEEP.



fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> can i get this from someone pretty please? him punching the ground.



With text or without?


----------



## Kalak85 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone make the first hit from the whack-a-Pain looped? So it just goes, whack, whack, whack? That would be awesome and hilarious... especially with Pain's stance after taking that first hit.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> With text or without?



oh, i edited my post.

i wanted it with text from his eye to him hitting the ground.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Kalak85 said:


> Can someone make the first hit from the whack-a-Pain looped? So it just goes, whack, whack, whack? That would be awesome and hilarious... especially with Pain's stance after taking that first hit.



Avy or sig?



Wu Fei said:


> oh, i edited my post.
> 
> i wanted it with text from his eye to him hitting the ground.



Alright.


----------



## cyfar (Jul 1, 2010)

Ko_Ko said:


> I will never stop posting this.
> 
> MEEP MEEP.



It's Sonic the Cadaver! LOL


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Wu Fei:



Let me know if this is alright.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> Wu Fei:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if this is alright.



lol damn near perfect. 

i cant remember if it took a while for the water/explosion to come from the ground. is it okay if u show a sec or so of the explosion happening?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> lol damn near perfect.
> 
> i cant remember if it took a while for the water/explosion to come from the ground. is it okay if u show a sec or so of the explosion happening?



Yeah, on it.


----------



## Kalak85 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kalak85 said:


> Can someone make the first hit from the whack-a-Pain looped? So it just goes, whack, whack, whack? That would be awesome and hilarious... especially with Pain's stance after taking that first hit.





Phoenix Wright said:


> Avy or sig?




Sig please


----------



## Pewer (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone can make a siggy of hammering pein with <200kb please!!
wanted to put it in my msn


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

My eyes,my everything.I'm gonna diieeee  



Phoenix Wright said:


> It's in my sig. Use it if you want to.



I'm soooo fucking using this



Phoenix Wright said:


> Wu Fei:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if this is alright.



What is this I don't even


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Ko_Ko said:


> MY PAIN IS WAY GREATER THAN YOURS, BRAH. HANG TEN.





Phoenix Wright said:


> Avy version:



THANK YOU!!! But could you shrink the avvy to junior size?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> lol damn near perfect.
> 
> i cant remember if it took a while for the water/explosion to come from the ground. is it okay if u show a sec or so of the explosion happening?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> THANK YOU!!! But could you shrink the avvy to junior size?



100kb is a stupid limit, I can only use like 10 frames for that size. Not possible, I'm afraid.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Kalak85 said:


> Sig please


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 1, 2010)

Pheonix you are godlike. Thank you. thats perfect.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> 100kb is a stupid limit, I can only use like 10 frames for that size. Not possible, I'm afraid.



I meant 125 like the one I currently have, not 100.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I meant 125 like the one I currently have, not 100.



He means the file size, not the actual size.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Pewer said:


> anyone can make a siggy of hammering pein with <200kb please!!
> wanted to put it in my msn





It's the same as the one I posted above, only smaller. <200kb, though.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I meant 125 like the one I currently have, not 100.



I meant filesize, not pixel size lol. But I'll give it a go nonetheless.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Best I could do, I'm afraid.


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

Someone should make an alternate version of the Pain nail hammering scene that ends with

"U MAD?"


----------



## Jesus (Jul 1, 2010)

Pain doing karate chop:




will do more later


----------



## Pewer (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> It's the same as the one I posted above, only smaller. <200kb, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant filesize, not pixel size lol. But I'll give it a go nonetheless.



thank you!!


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 1, 2010)

I would like a sig gif of "evil naruto" with his glowing red eyes walking towards the camera pwetty pwease


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 1, 2010)

can i request a gif of when naruto in kyuubi form was gathering chakra to fire from his mouth? for avatar if possible  so only a small loop


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone that can make me a 150*150 animated avatar of this scene? (14:19 in the CR version)

Just the part where he screams, not the seal


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, since the junior avvy of Pain getting nailed didn't work for me, I'll just go with the sig version! Thanks, Wright!

I hope one of these junior avvys could be done:

1. Pain earth-surfing.

2. Pain running on water like Sonic. 

3. Konan telling Nagato to stop (I love Konan, so I'll take her if someone will make it).

4. Deva forming Chibaku Tensei ball.


----------



## Eros (Jul 1, 2010)

I want a sig of Minato stopping Naruto from pulling the seal up to the point of Naruto being on the ground. I want Minato's face in it too of course. Can anyone help?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

neshru said:


> anyone that can make me a 150*150 animated avatar of this scene? (14:19 in the CR version)
> 
> Just the part where he screams, not the seal







JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> 2. Pain running on water like Sonic.



I'll try this one out.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 1, 2010)

neshru said:


> anyone that can make me a 150*150 animated avatar of this scene? (14:19 in the CR version)
> 
> Just the part where he screams, not the seal



here it comes:




edit: damnit


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 1, 2010)

Sonic Pain in 125x125:


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> Sonic Pain in 125x125:



Much obliged! +Reps!


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

lol at the hammer gif, nice one


----------



## Hoshigakure (Jul 1, 2010)

Could anyone make that Sonic Pain gif into a signature but the Sonic legs being continuous?


----------



## あいか (Jul 1, 2010)

could anybody make one from the new ED ? 

(flipped version btw, i can't find the non-flipped one OT2) 
15-20 sec: Madara's theme


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2010)

can any one make the chibaku tensei gifs?
this was just too awesome.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 1, 2010)

^ What vered said


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Shit load of gifs being made right now.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 1, 2010)

Fire-breathing Eight-Tails also needs to be gif'd.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Eight-Tails looked like a skinned dog.


----------



## mandeep000 (Jul 1, 2010)

great gifs


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Eight-Tails looked like a skinned dog.


there's little difference with the manga


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

Some gifs I'm waiting for are when Naruto is chasing Pain (he runs through the forest and then jumps off the cliff and it looks real real cool).

And one other funny scene after Pain gets flung head first into the cliffside from his own Shinra Tensei (reminds me of when Sasuke pile-drives Oro into the ground from Part 1), and then those rocks fall on him to add insult to injury


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Eight-Tails looked like a skinned dog.



that's what it looks like in the manga, it's assumed that 9 tails just adds fur.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

Jesus said:


> here it comes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIIIS ISSS SPAARTAAAAAA


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> there's little difference with the manga





Yami_no_Princess said:


> that's what it looks like in the manga, it's assumed that 9 tails just adds fur.



Oh okay. I didn't read the whole arc in the manga, so I didn't see what it looked like.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone make a Sakura avatar gif (the ending) last part where her hat flies please? 
I will give a rep.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto vs Pain gifs please!!!


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 1, 2010)

what about a gif of mini-chibaku tensai and the lazer afterwards?


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone make a gif where Pain is speed skating on the water like this:


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 1, 2010)

SilverSerpent said:


> Can anyone make a gif where Pain is speed skating on the water like this:



so thats what naruto looks like in real life...


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jul 1, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> so thats what naruto looks like in real life...


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 1, 2010)

I made some gifs, only a few for now but will definitely have more up tomorrow : )


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 1, 2010)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> that's what it looks like in the manga, it's assumed that 9 tails just adds fur.


also this is why 4 tails only has the chakra coat, 6 tails adds bones, 7-tails is prob. a whole skeleton that gets added, 8 is the flesh, 9 is the fur

naruto's body being the core, i assume it needs an exoskeleton to support all of that 

we never saw the 5, and 7 stages



/on-topic post of the off-topic sort


----------



## SLEDGE (Jul 1, 2010)

First time posting gif, so be nice


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

167: 


*Spoiler*: __ 















(i messed up the borders on these, will try to fix it)


----------



## tbass22 (Jul 1, 2010)

can some one make a sig where Naruto is walking up to cam with Red eyes please


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

167: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oishiitebayo (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anybody have a continous Pain-the-road-runner sig?


----------



## Anjeh (Jul 1, 2010)

my fail attempt

anyone care to share the right "codec"?


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

Man where is selva? He's usually on top of all the gif making soon after the ep airs.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2010)

all the chibaku tensei parts pleasepek


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Combine said:


> Man where is selva? He's usually on top of all the gif making soon after the ep airs.



Selva isn't doing the gifs today. She's busy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2010)

nicegifs guys


----------



## Eros (Jul 1, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 167:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome! I can't resist the second one. I love explosions.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

167: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suave1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome gifs 

an epic episode

if anyone can post a gif of naruto transforming an the skinny puppy version that would be very much appreciated


----------



## Anjeh (Jul 1, 2010)

ok..done some


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 1, 2010)

Any gifs of the new ending? :33


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

167: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome gifs!


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 1, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Can someone make a Sakura avatar gif (the ending) last part where her hat flies please?
> I will give a rep.



          .


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 1, 2010)

Can a kind soul please create a sig of the scene where Deva Pain is shown flying around trees like a DBZ character. That was out of this world!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Can someone make a Sakura avatar gif (the ending) last part where her hat flies please?
> .




*Spoiler*: __ 






hope you like it! tell me if you need it sized differently


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

167:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

I might have missed it, but I'm still looking for a gif of Pain getting his ass rolled backwards over the ground and then slammed into the cliff head first, only to have the rocks fall on him too.


----------



## tbass22 (Jul 1, 2010)

Combine said:


> I might have missed it, but I'm still looking for a gif of Pain getting his ass rolled backwards over the ground and then slammed into the cliff head first, only to have the rocks fall on him too.



thats only a couple of pages back!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

167: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone do a gif of Pein grinding on Kyuubi?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 1, 2010)

Combine said:


> I might have missed it, but I'm still looking for a gif of Pain getting his ass rolled backwards over the ground and then slammed into the cliff head first, only to have the rocks fall on him too.



I made these two: 



Muuux said:


> 167:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The rocks falling on him are missing, though...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally done.


*Spoiler*: _167_


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Finally done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _167_



Can I use one of them?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

^ Take whatever you like.


*Spoiler*: _167_


----------



## Judecious (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Finally done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _167_



nice


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _167_


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> ^ Take whatever you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _167_



Thanks alot


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Enigma
> 
> jacket tearing open ava
> 
> Plox


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Kyuubi eager to tear open Naruto's jacket.


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 1, 2010)

kyuubi gathering chakra after pains jacket first got ripped (just before pain hits him with the rock) junior ava please


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> Thanks alot



No problem.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


>



I love you


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 1, 2010)

*you mind if I use some*


----------



## Mikoto (Jul 1, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 167:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _167_





Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _167_



TAAAAAAAAAAKING~ xD I'm going to upload all three into one image randomizer url. Thanks, will credit and rep!! :3

Didn't want to jack more than necessary in case other people wanted some gifs too. I _will_ come back and shank some more if they're not taken tho.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *you mind if I use some*



I don't mind.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 1, 2010)

Could you make this as an avatar? 
Or... someone else who does gifs.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2010)

PURE AWESOME!


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 1, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



may I pls use this


----------



## Chibason (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone please do one of Minato looking down from heaven?


----------



## tbass22 (Jul 1, 2010)

chibason said:


> Can someone please do one of Minato looking down from heaven?



I think that one has been done on a few pages back to think pages 315 or 316 :S


----------



## crzyman007 (Jul 1, 2010)

This, words cannot describe.


----------



## Kiyiya (Jul 2, 2010)

Only one for me this time


----------



## vered (Jul 2, 2010)

can any one make the part where pain first creates the black ball?and then release it?it was so awesome.


----------



## Kage (Jul 2, 2010)

epic win.will reap whoever turns this into an avy for moi

will be rapeing this thread for mina GIFS next week


----------



## Enigma (Jul 2, 2010)

Kage said:


> epic win.will reap whoever turns this into an avy for moi
> 
> will be rapeing this thread for mina GIFS next week


----------



## Kage (Jul 2, 2010)

Enigma said:


>



reaps as promised. 

well you be back next week?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 2, 2010)

Kage said:


> reaps as promised.
> 
> well you be back next week?



Of course.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 2, 2010)

Pain has constipation.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 2, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Pain has constipation.



LOL :rofl

I want to take this:33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Pain has constipation.



Can i take this?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 2, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Can i take this?



Sure.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 2, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much , I will use this as my sig 

Can you make it as avatar 150x150 as well please  or someone else ?


----------



## Pewer (Jul 2, 2010)

anyone has a <200kb gif of pein constipating? haha


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone make more gifs/avys out of the new ending please?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 2, 2010)

Some more gifs as promised : D


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 2, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> Can a kind soul please create a sig of the scene where Deva Pain is shown flying around trees like a DBZ character. That was out of this world!


Is this what you wanted?





[And sorry for the double post >.<]


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2010)

Boss,I'm tawking this from your gifs


----------



## ZE (Jul 2, 2010)

vered said:


> can any one make the part where pain first creates the black ball?and then release it?it was so awesome.


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find that "haters gonna hate" Pain whach a mole gif?

I'll rep whoever links me.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 2, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Anyone know where I can find that "haters gonna hate" Pain whach a mole gif?
> 
> I'll rep whoever links me.





SLEDGE made it.


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2010)

fffff must wait a bit until I can rep - will rep you and Sludge asap <_< thanks.


----------



## B e n n y (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## B e n n y (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Awesome gifs everybody. 

1467


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 3, 2010)

compared to the bleach and one piece sections these gifs are underwhelming. :/


----------



## Enigma (Jul 3, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> compared to the bleach and one piece sections these gifs are underwhelming. :/



In what way?


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the GIFs! It's nice to finally see some GIFs of the amazing animation and awesome fight sections in the episode, rather than the ones focusing on DERP and LOLWUT faces or art.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 3, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 3, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> compared to the bleach and one piece sections these gifs are underwhelming. :/



i think they are both great  and nice work Enigma


----------



## Rima (Jul 3, 2010)

Any gifs of the New ending?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 3, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> i think they are both great  and nice work Enigma



Thanks Soichiro. 

I'm liking your set.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 3, 2010)

From Shippuuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2












Enigma said:


> Thanks Soichiro.
> 
> I'm liking your set.



you're welcome and thanks 
your sig is great .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody made a "Why so serious?" Pain gif yet. I think that would be pretty hilarious!


----------



## Smiley (Jul 3, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm surprised nobody made a "Why so serious?" Pain gif yet. I think that would be pretty hilarious!



You just gave the idea now thats why


----------



## Daryoon (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there a gif version of the 'hammering' scene going around? I'd like to speed it up and put some music to it...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww, look at the little Kyuubi swim. :33



Soichiro said:


> you're welcome and thanks
> your sig is great .



Thanks bro.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 3, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Aww, look at the little Kyuubi swim. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.



I love that first one the best!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 4, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> I love that first one the best!



Thank you.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 4, 2010)

Any junior avvie sized animated GIFs of Yondaime??


----------



## Kiyiya (Jul 4, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Any junior avvie sized animated GIFs of Yondaime??



I think there are some a few pages back. If not just send me a PM and I'll make you a couple.


----------



## Yang Wenli (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone got a gif of Pain surfing on the water, doing this motion with his hand?
 looks awesome.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 4, 2010)

I really miss you all  :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sasukebaka (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Does Anyone know if there's any Shion Ava's From the first movie


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> I really miss you all  :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Great gifs!!!

But may I make a request? Could you join up the last three gifs (or last two, if 3 is not possible) to make a single gif? I'll be very grateful


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 6, 2010)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> Great gifs!!!
> 
> But may I make a request? Could you join up the last three gifs (or last two, if 3 is not possible) to make a single gif? I'll be very grateful


 
Thanks.

Last three gifs 


Last two


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Last three gifs
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, they're just great 

+reps


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread



Rima said:


> Any gifs of the New ending?



I second this. 

1482


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2010)

*any gifs from the new ending*


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 7, 2010)

made a few gifs from the new ending: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 125x125 83kb

 125x125 156kb


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 7, 2010)

Some gifs from the new ending :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2010)

*Thanx you guys*


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 7, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Some gifs from the new ending :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 7, 2010)

Great Gifs ya'll.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome works, as usual ^^


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 8, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Some gifs from the new ending :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you


----------



## Nawheetos (Jul 8, 2010)

Calling advance dibs on touching Minato/Naruto moments 

Edit: Even if I'm like a week in advance DAMMIT


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 8, 2010)

Can somebody make me one where Naruto bleeds out his stomach?

Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 9, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Can somebody make me one where Naruto bleeds out his stomach?




*Spoiler*: __ 









hope you like 'em!


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 9, 2010)

Bleeds ink?


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 9, 2010)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> thank you



if only sakura was that cute outside-ending


----------



## sasukebaka (Jul 9, 2010)

Franciscus said:


> Bleeds ink?



That's what i'm wondering is it Ink?!


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 9, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Can somebody make me one where Naruto bleeds out his stomach?
> 
> Much appreciated, thank you.



I made 2 gifs for this scene :





I know they are the same scene but the speed is different.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 10, 2010)

well seals aren't really made of ink, i guess it's just bleeding out the seal? O.o;

in the manga i thought it was blood XD


----------



## sasukebaka (Jul 10, 2010)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> well seals aren't really made of ink, i guess it's just bleeding out the seal? O.o;
> 
> in the manga i thought it was blood XD



that's what i thought that it was blood


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2010)

It maybe have been a censorship reason as to why it's black. I somehow doubt it's ink.

Remember when they made the blood in School Days black?


----------



## lodmad (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it's supposed to be metaphorical, so it's not blood nor ink, it's a metaphor used to describe that the seal was destroyed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2010)

Naw, it's blood dun.


----------



## taiga (Jul 12, 2010)

yay naruto's chest.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 12, 2010)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It maybe have been a censorship reason as to why it's black. I somehow doubt it's ink.



Well his seal *was always black*.  And it's obviously not censorship, considering they've shown us worse stuff before in actual colors.


----------



## kjones99 (Jul 12, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> that's what i thought that it was blood


It not blood,It's Naruto's soul (Chakra) that is leaking out.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jul 14, 2010)

Klue said:


> Naw, it's blood dun.



 I thought it was the Kyuubi's yin chakra.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 15, 2010)

fffffffffffffff , awesome stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 15, 2010)

168: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 15, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 168:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



AWESOME!! I taking 2 of last ones!


----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 168:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love the second one. It's classic.

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## Sunako (Jul 17, 2010)

Yuri gifs plz.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is just......epic. Thanks for whoever posted it 

Where is he looking down from?


----------



## ZE (Jul 17, 2010)

Have to put some borders, but I'm lazy like that.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 17, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Yuri gifs plz.




look in my sig


----------



## Mosicle (Jul 18, 2010)

*Anbu Trio*

I was wondering if you can get me the combo's used by the AnBu Trio, that involving the ones they used on pain's dog. Thank you very much!


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 19, 2010)

Are there any gifs from when the Inuzuka clan attacked Pain?


----------



## Kage (Jul 20, 2010)

why so hot tsunade?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2010)

Can anyone post gifs of Hinata being healed by Sakura, thinking of Naruto while she sleeping, waking up after being healed.

Omake:
Tsunade's boobs bouncing. And her Heel drop kick on Ino and Sakura?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone has a gif of Naruto defeating Pain at the end of 168? And I mean the 3 angle shots, including the final one.

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Someone has a gif of Naruto defeating Pain at the end of 168? And I mean the 3 angle shots, including the final one.
> 
> Thanks. ^^




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome! Just want I asked for.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Awesome! Just want I asked for.
> 
> Thanks.



You're welcome!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 21, 2010)

Could someone make gifs of Naruto vs Kabuto during the climax of the 3-tailed arc?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2010)

Could someone post an Omake of 169 where Tsunade Owned Sakura and Ino!?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

Muuux said:


> 168:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Like the last two especially nice job! Shame no one has more gifs of Kyuubi almost fully released though 

And we need gif of Hinata's boobage in this episode combined with Sakura seemingly groping them and some good ol' girl on girl dialogue


----------



## KageDeath (Jul 22, 2010)

*Kakuzu gif*

dunno how this realy works, but does somone think they could make me a gif with Kakuzu cause so far what ive seen are pretty epic.
 Id like the scene to be the one where he lets out his hearts in their tendril forms and where hes standing infront of them.

If possible id like a second one where he shoots the gigantic fire blast at team Kakashi.
If any more info is needed just tell me.
thanks


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 22, 2010)

wheeeeeee... really liked this episode... 

169: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Hinata has a nice set.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

Muuux said:


> wheeeeeee... really liked this episode...
> 
> 169:
> 
> ...



Almost what I asked for  but not bad at all


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2010)

Muuux said:


> wheeeeeee... really liked this episode...
> 
> 169:
> 
> ...



SWEET!

I love the Pain gets owned by Rasengan!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 22, 2010)

169 omake: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 22, 2010)

Somebody make a gif of Konan moving to defend Nagato from KSM Naruto please! And make an avvy version, too!


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 22, 2010)

It's weird that no one has made that black & white shaking Pain gif.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 22, 2010)

Ep.169 :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 22, 2010)

Muuux said:


> wheeeeeee... really liked this episode...
> 
> 169:
> 
> ...



Really Awesome


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 22, 2010)

Another one :


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 22, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Really Awesome


Thanks 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Somebody make a gif of Konan moving to defend Nagato from KSM Naruto please! And make an avvy version, too!




*Spoiler*: __ 





Like this? Which part would you like to have as an avatar?




Couldn't resist making this one:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 22, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avatar: Jiraiya laughing!  (but also make a junior version, just in case I don't succeed in getting into the senior members group)

Sig: Only Konan. Cut out the Naruto shots.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 22, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> Ep.169 :



*Spoiler*: __ 







Muuux said:


> [/IMG]




I like these


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 22, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Are there any gifs from when the Inuzuka clan attacked Pain?



please anyone.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 23, 2010)

anybody gonna do a gif with shika patting his foot


----------



## ninjasRcool (Jul 23, 2010)

can someone make do a gif of naruto's eyes when they change from Sage + Ninetails to just ninetails to just Naruto's regular eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 23, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Avatar: Jiraiya laughing!  (but also make a junior version, just in case I don't succeed in getting into the senior members group)
> 
> Sig: Only Konan. Cut out the Naruto shots.



avatars: 

*Spoiler*: __ 











konan: 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Hope you like 'em


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 23, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> anybody gonna do a gif with shika patting his foot



Shikamaru: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 23, 2010)

ninjasRcool said:


> can someone make do a gif of naruto's eyes when they change from Sage + Ninetails to just ninetails to just Naruto's regular eyes?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 23, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> It's weird that no one has made that black & white shaking Pain gif.



C'mon, someone make that. I want to see it.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> C'mon, someone make that. I want to see it.




*Spoiler*: __ 






(Best I could do - the scene's almost too long to fit in a signature gif...)


----------



## kenji1104 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hinata crying over Naruto's safety please?

and a avatar sized and closed up of Naruto Sage-Kyuubi mode plz.


----------



## KageDeath (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, I'd appreciate if someone could make a few gifs for me . Not 1 person has to make all of them, anyone can make which everone they might feel like making. Also, I'd like if they weren't too big (width 500px, height 200px max) please.
Thanks

Here's the list of the gifs-in-request lol:

Ororchimaru's fight scene with the 4 tails in the 2nd Shippuden opening/intro
Kisame using his samehada to shred Asuma's shoulder


----------



## sasukebaka (Jul 23, 2010)

Muuux said:


> wheeeeeee... really liked this episode...



Is it possible for you to cut Sakura out


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 23, 2010)

Muuux said:


> avatars:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



pek THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Gortef (Jul 24, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Shikamaru:



You are now imagining Shika spanking a baby on his lap...


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 24, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, you misunderstood me. I meaned only that scene when Pain's face is looking down to the camera.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2010)

NIce gifs!!! I liked specially the Naruto sage+kyuubi mode gifs


----------



## drillsucker (Jul 26, 2010)

​


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 26, 2010)

can i get an 150x150 avatar where naruto is losing his sage and kyuubi power (the red eyelid thingy and pupil fade out)

full gif of that plox, resizing it to fit the filesize is not necessary as i will process and work on the avatar myself


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys make awesome gifs.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys are amazing. <3 Great gif's.


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2010)

drillsucker said:


> ​



Nice!


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs thread

Amazing gifs for 168 & 169. Keep up the good work

1584


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 28, 2010)

Muux where the hell are you uploading them? I can't see shit  Probably because of my country but could you use tinypic or photobucket etc?

Thankieees


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 28, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Muux where the hell are you uploading them? I can't see shit  Probably because of my country but could you use tinypic or photobucket etc?
> 
> Thankieees



Hrm, using a Google Picasa account doesn't seem to be such a good idea...  Just signed up for a Photobucket account, hope that's going to solve things!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 28, 2010)

kenji1104 said:


> Hinata crying over Naruto's safety please?
> 
> and a avatar sized and closed up of Naruto Sage-Kyuubi mode plz.



Hinata: 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avatars:

*Spoiler*: __ 








(Not sure if that's what you wanted?)


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 28, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> Is it possible for you to cut Sakura out



Sure: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> Hmm, you misunderstood me. I meaned only that scene when Pain's face is looking down to the camera.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Like this?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 28, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> can i get an 150x150 avatar where naruto is losing his sage and kyuubi power (the red eyelid thingy and pupil fade out)
> 
> full gif of that plox, resizing it to fit the filesize is not necessary as i will process and work on the avatar myself



That ok? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 28, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Hrm, using a Google Picasa account doesn't seem to be such a good idea...  Just signed up for a Photobucket account, hope that's going to solve things!



Thank you so much  Now problem solved


----------



## n!L (Jul 28, 2010)

Muuux said:


> wheeeeeee... really liked this episode...
> 
> 169:
> 
> ...



Great job to everyone on all of the gifs on the past couple pages.


----------



## kenji1104 (Jul 29, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Hinata:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




TNX BRO! Can't wait to use them!


----------



## KageDeath (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, I'd appreciate if someone could make a few gifs for me . Not 1 person has to make all of them, anyone can make which everone they might feel like making. Also, I'd like if they weren't too big (width 500px, height 200px max) please.
Thanks

Here's the list of the gifs-in-request lol:
Ororchimaru's fight scene with the 4 tails in the 2nd Shippuden opening/intro 
Kisame using his samehada to shred Asuma's shoulder


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 29, 2010)

*170* (goofy faces edition): 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 29, 2010)

*171: *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Some gifs from the two new episodes : )


Konohamaru Sexy Jutsu


Konohamaru Sexy Jutsu 2


Naruto Electrocuted


Naruto Dodges Anko


Naruto vs Spider


Naruto Eye Hearts


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 29, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *171: *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



May I use NaruSaku & Naru shiny eyed one!?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 29, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> May I use NaruSaku & Naru shiny eyed one!?



Sure, take whichever gifs you like!


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, they are great <3


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 30, 2010)

From Shipp. 171, can someone animate the part where Ino passes out into Shikamaru's arms? Sig size.

I'm not sure who animated this, because I found it in someone's signature without credit:



Can someone make this exact .gif, without Naruto in it?


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 30, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> I'm not sure who animated this, because I found it in someone's signature without credit:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make this exact .gif, without Naruto in it?


 


Hope you llike it.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely Gifs guys 

Thanks


----------



## Burrid (Jul 30, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> From Shipp. 171, can someone animate the part where Ino passes out into Shikamaru's arms? Sig size.
> 
> I'm not sure who animated this, because I found it in someone's signature without credit:
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Woops, someone was before me, oh well.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 30, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *171: *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like these gifs ^^


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2010)

Fillers are surly good for one thing: Awesome gifs.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you very much both of you, I really appreciate it <3


----------



## sasukebaka (Jul 30, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Sure:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



YAY!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MIKHAYHU (Jul 30, 2010)

*Shippuuden Gifs*

Dont lisiten to these people! if you are new to naruto then watch the fillers. idk why every one says they suck. they help you understand the charcters and their personalities. if you dont watch the fillers shippuuden wont be as good to you because you dont understand any of the peoples personalities or back grounds witch will make their jokes less funny to you. SO YESSS WATCH THE FILLERS IT IS IMPORTANT! WHY ELCE WOULD THEY OF MADE THEMMM!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

ZE said:


> Have to put some borders, but I'm lazy like that.



wow tsunade looks so damn fine.


----------



## YumYum Bubblegum (Jul 31, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> ​
> ​Let us remember those exciting events before the filler ​



how did you do that man i wanna put it in my sig can i?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

That second sig hurts my head.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 31, 2010)

YumYum Bubblegum said:


> how did you do that man i wanna put it in my sig


 
Sure you can.

that episode was 143




> That second sig hurts my head.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Sure:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG this is just... Awww...
Is there anyone can make an avatar of it?

And is there any Naruto remembers Hinata when he backs from Kyuubi form?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

How _do_ you make a gif anyway?

I'd make some if I knew how.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 1, 2010)

i made this 


yes its small

its because of gifninja.com
it make your video in a gif and all that online, but its small...




if you want to make gif its easy that way (but your gif will be small like mine...)

take the episode and cut the part you want for the gif (ex whit windos movie maker) then upload it here
pandora

then right click on your gif and press *copy the link of the image*

and you have this
pandora

and put some


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 1, 2010)

Dose  someone make the scene in 170 where Gai makes the scary face as a user Image ?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xR3alyk6xQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

0:04-0:06 plz


----------



## E.Z.O (Aug 2, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xR3alyk6xQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 0:04-0:06 plz



you mean this ? 



Tell me exactly what scene you want.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2010)

How adorable.


----------



## Mosicle (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pleasee*



Mosicle said:


> I was wondering if you can get me the combo's used by the AnBu Trio, that involving the ones they used on pain's dog. Thank you very much!



Come on guys please, it's been a while since I have asked.


----------



## taiga (Aug 2, 2010)

Mosicle said:


> Come on guys please, it's been a while since I have asked.



what episode and time?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 2, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> you mean this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me exactly what scene you want.


Sorry wasn't clear
Him shaking his head back and forth then getting his cheeks squeezed lol


----------



## TheWon (Aug 2, 2010)

I know this is going to sound like something a perv would say, but hell why not. Where they hell is the gif of Hinata's breast from episode 169. You know what scene I'm talking about.LOL
Nevermind found it! LOL!


----------



## Armaroller (Aug 2, 2010)

Could someone take this gif and trim it to where it's just Naruto's head bobbing up and down with his mouth open? I would like a laughing Naruto please, Thanks.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 3, 2010)

Armaroller said:


> Could someone take this gif and trim it to where it's just Naruto's head bobbing up and down with his mouth open? I would like a laughing Naruto please, Thanks.




of course, its really easy to do whit *beneton movie gif* you cant direcly make gif out of a video but its a really nice and free software to make and edit gif (you still can make gif whit image)

you just have to deleate the frame, you can even add some and put some text or drawing, or the frame skip (faster or slower)

here




but the most funny thing is the add of animated effect 



i used explosion on the first part and implosion on the second part to make the effect repeat


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 3, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> here



I cropped and resized your gif a bit to make it avatar sized. Hope you don't mind: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 3, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> OMG this is just... Awww...
> Is there anyone can make an avatar of it?
> 
> And is there any Naruto remembers Hinata when he backs from Kyuubi form?



Avatar: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 3, 2010)

timmysblood said:


> Dose  someone make the scene in 170 where Gai makes the scary face as a user Image ?



Could you be more specific? (timestamps would help)


----------



## Armaroller (Aug 3, 2010)

@ichigeau - Thanks bunches for telling me about that program and for the request!

@Muuux - thanks for the avatar resize!


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 3, 2010)

Muuux said:


> I cropped and resized your gif a bit to make it avatar sized. Hope you don't mind:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





oh no problemo you can take and use and edit my gif as you want 




LOL
someone must make gif out of this video 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia45Q8F9-4w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

lol at 1:19 the parody of the *whats under kakashi mask* filler from part 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Avatar:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh hell yes,this this this


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 3, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Could you be more specific? (timestamps would help)



If you can see it here , from about 11:50 to 11:57 I'll print screen the page if it helps 

DOWNLOAD


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 3, 2010)

timmysblood said:


> If you can see it here , from about 11:50 to 11:57 I'll print screen the page if it helps




*Spoiler*: __ 










This ok? Tell me if you need it sized differently or anything else!


----------



## timmysblood (Aug 3, 2010)

No it's great thank you  The only improvement could be if naruto's hair was taken out but something like that would take quite careful editing.


----------



## Armaroller (Aug 3, 2010)

Naruto laughing at things:


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2010)

oh anyway, i made myself gif of the video i posted last day

sorry the 2 special gif whit itachi is for me only, too much epic 

but those are free to use, enjoy 


*Spoiler*: __ 














comeon, im not the only one that get the reference 















the original video 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3cz0lbiPqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 5, 2010)

*172*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



Muuux said:


> *172*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for the episode gifs. Would it be okay if I save some in my photobucket just for future viewing.

1623


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 5, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread
> 
> Thanks for the episode gifs. Would it be okay if I save some in my photobucket just for future viewing.
> 
> 1624



Sure, no problem!


----------



## crzyman007 (Aug 5, 2010)

some nagato avtatar please with rinnegan!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 5, 2010)

*172*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 5, 2010)

*172*:

*Spoiler*: __ 











*preview*: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huntress (Aug 5, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *172*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



awesome gifs  please may i use the one of konan and the dog?


----------



## Huntress (Aug 5, 2010)

Could somebody turn this bit at 6:38, where nagato is pulling this face into a cumshot gif? 



maybe with something like this at the end?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 5, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> awesome gifs  please may i use the one of konan and the dog?



Thank you!  Yes, of course you can use it!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone have any samui and karen gifs?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 5, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *172*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I would add the Konan/Chibi gif to my sig, but then my sig would override the filesize limits. 

Oh what to do, what to do. Should I swap out my old Konan sig for this new one?......... Nah, I'll probably wait til 174 (or 173 if it has epic Konan filler).


----------



## Huntress (Aug 6, 2010)

could u resize this one so its abit smaller so i may use it as an avatar?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 6, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> could u resize this one so its abit smaller so i may use it as an avatar?



Once you get the avvy, you should keep it! That, or the sig form. It's too cute! pek


----------



## Huntress (Aug 6, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Once you get the avvy, you should keep it! That, or the sig form. It's too cute! pek



yeah, its adorable!!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 7, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> could u resize this one so its abit smaller so i may use it as an avatar?




*Spoiler*: __ 




 125x125, 100kb


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 8, 2010)

Some great gifs guys!


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2010)

Those are adorable.   I love that she made an origami dog.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 8, 2010)

this gif is now free from my sig


----------



## Mosicle (Aug 9, 2010)

*Kunai*

Can I get the gif where you see shinobi running along the tree's, then suddenly all the tags fly into the air and explode around the battlefield. That was an awesome scene, thanks. Try to capture it without Nagato, Yahiko and Konan from the scene as well


IT'D BE AWESOME IF U CAN


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for Gifs guys


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

Great gifs.


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *172*:



 that's so cute, I love Konan


 I love that video I laughed so hard when i first watched it great work on the gifs! Does anyone know who made that video?!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What anime is your sig from?


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 9, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> that's so cute, I love Konan
> 
> 
> 
> I love that video I laughed so hard when i first watched it great work on the gifs! Does anyone know who made that video?!




well its fan made, actualy its a parody of the *bachkoi* ending on shippuuden, but the parody is way more funny 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z88saqTeK3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mosicle said:


> Can I get the gif where you see shinobi running along the tree's, then suddenly all the tags fly into the air and explode around the battlefield. That was an awesome scene, thanks. Try to capture it without Nagato, Yahiko and Konan from the scene as well
> 
> 
> IT'D BE AWESOME IF U CAN




*Spoiler*: __ 





That ok? (The scene is a huge pita to fit into the sig size limit... )


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> What anime is your sig from?



It's from .


----------



## Mosicle (Aug 12, 2010)

Nicely done Muux! Thanks < You're awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 12, 2010)

*173:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 12, 2010)

Muuux you are fantastic at making gif's!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 12, 2010)

Really nice sig gifs, Muuux. I think I'll borrow the Gedo Mazo one for a while before I go back to my usual Konan sigs.

Avvy Request: The shot of Konan after Naruto asks "What happened?"


----------



## jailmefw (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes!!!
Awesome Gift.
I wonna be KAKESHI.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 12, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *173:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Uh Uh May I have an avatar 125x125 of the part That Konan Has from worried to angry face ?
Plz


----------



## NarutoShack (Aug 12, 2010)

damit >.< how do i upload my gifs? .. lol x


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Aug 12, 2010)

Great gifs


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 12, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> well its fan made, actualy its a parody of the *bachkoi* ending on shippuuden, but the parody is way more funny
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z88saqTeK3U[/YOUTUBE]



I know i've watched it a bunch of times but i would seriously like to know who made it though and i agree it's a million times better than the original


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 13, 2010)

In case I wasn't heard the first time, can someone please make an avvy out of the Konan shot shown after Naruto asks "What happened?" to Nagato?


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 13, 2010)

NarutoShack said:


> damit >.< how do i upload my gifs? .. lol x





upload and copy pasta the forum link (the first one) and just copy it here (forum link dont need the


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 14, 2010)

Could anyone make gif of Orochimaru from ship. 173 and av. 150x150. Will rep. and credit.^^


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 14, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Uh Uh May I have an avatar 125x125 of the part That Konan Has from worried to angry face ?
> Plz




*Spoiler*: __ 





That ok? (That one is difficult to crop properly to 125x125. Tell me if you'd rather have a different part of the gif )


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 14, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> In case I wasn't heard the first time, can someone please make an avvy out of the Konan shot shown after Naruto asks "What happened?" to Nagato?



Konan: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Aug 14, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it's perfect!!
Thank you so much  :


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 14, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Could anyone make gif of Orochimaru from ship. 173 and av. 150x150. Will rep. and credit.^^



Oro:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 14, 2010)

Continues gif of Jiraiya's back while he's looking over the pond while it rains, in a loop.

Plz....


----------



## Dralavant (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it possible that you can place in the words "Haters gonna hate" while Pain is sliding around the corner like a Nascar being chased by Kyuubi Naruto? PLEASE!?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 14, 2010)

Dralavant said:


> Is it possible that you can place in the words "Haters gonna hate" while Pain is sliding around the corner like a Nascar being chased by Kyuubi Naruto? PLEASE!?



Awesome idea


----------



## Dralavant (Aug 15, 2010)

You Think So Too!? Lol the Lulz is strong in this one.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Continues gif of Jiraiya's back while he's looking over the pond while it rains, in a loop.
> 
> Plz....



Jiraiya: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 15, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *172*:



this one is realy cute.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 15, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Jiraiya:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wooo, awesome!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 16, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Konan:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Much obliged!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 16, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Jiraiya:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Very nice, I'm tempted to use them.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrJ-f0wvats[/YOUTUBE]
this musi

A new ninja storm 2 trailer is out. Who wants to make some gifs out of it?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, start making gifs now, lol.


----------



## crzyman007 (Aug 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrJ-f0wvats[/YOUTUBE]
> this musi
> 
> A new ninja storm 2 trailer is out. Who wants to make some gifs out of it?


NAO not in 1 minute, not in 2. Not in 1 day and not in 2! not in one week or month or year, DO EET NAO !!xD


----------



## ZE (Aug 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrJ-f0wvats[/YOUTUBE]
> Link removed
> 
> A new ninja storm 2 trailer is out. Who wants to make some gifs out of it?



That would be sweet.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Aug 19, 2010)

inb4 Jman ava gifs


----------



## k2nice (Aug 19, 2010)

can someone make a gif of the naruto and sasuke clash from when they jump to when the screen starts to go white

and one with nagato putting a line through the head band


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 20, 2010)

Kid Nagato face in the rain avatar 150x150 please.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 20, 2010)

Can someone make a gif out of the reanimated scene of sakura running towards kyuubi?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrJ-f0wvats[/YOUTUBE]
> Link removed
> 
> A new ninja storm 2 trailer is out. Who wants to make some gifs out of it?



Oh God, I don't know what I want from this. I'm conflicted between the Konan segment, the Paths of Pain strike, and SM Naruto & Deva at the end.

Get the game, I must!! :yoda


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 21, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Jiraiya:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I want this since no one is using.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Keep it up guys.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 21, 2010)

*174: *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 21, 2010)

*174: *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 21, 2010)

I'M TAKING NARUSASU ONE BEFORE ANYONE.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 21, 2010)

can i have gedo rinne tensei/ Outer Path: Samsara of Heavenly Life Technique  gif plz... pwetty pweaze.


----------



## Kage (Aug 21, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> I'M TAKING NARUSASU ONE BEFORE ANYONE.



*DAMN YOU MOON. DAMN YOU TO HELL*    

i'll yoink this then


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome gifs, *Muuux*. Keep it up


----------



## Dralavant (Aug 21, 2010)

Dralavant said:


> Is it possible that you can place in the words "Haters gonna hate" while Pain is sliding around the corner like a Nascar being chased by Kyuubi Naruto? PLEASE!?



PRETTY PLEASE!?


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Aug 22, 2010)

Taking this one  thankyou


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 22, 2010)

Muuux: Reps, those are all amazing!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2010)

this would've been so touching, had Sakura not gotten pwned in such a way lol


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 23, 2010)

Guys, you're all so very awesome pek Thank you!!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 25, 2010)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Kid Nagato face in the rain avatar 150x150 please.



anyone      ?


----------



## B00M (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto Shippuden Version using he's Shadow clone jutsu.


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

Konan and Ino gifs from today's episode, please? 

Will rep whoever makes them!


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread

The SasuNaru gifs (sig size) from today's episode please. I think the gifs from today's episode will awesome pek

1649


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 26, 2010)

HELLO NARSAK HUG 

*sits and waits*


----------



## Undead (Aug 26, 2010)

Can anyone make a 150 x 150 avatar of the scene with 
Konan in the white background with the wind blowing? 

It was when she was talking to Naruto.


----------



## fear luffy (Aug 26, 2010)

D I Z said:


> THANKS DOD
> 
> YOUR THE BEST
> 
> ...





the last gif on urs, wheres it from...thnx


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 26, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Can anyone make a 150 x 150 avatar of the scene with
> Konan in the white background with the wind blowing?
> 
> It was when she was talking to Naruto.



This, and a sig of Naruto and her in the wind before cutting to her giving the flowers to Naruto. If you can't put in their wind-shots, then just do the flower scene.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a couple of Konan gifs, will make other gifs later

Konan Leafs



Konan Giving Flowers


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 26, 2010)

*175:*

*Spoiler*: __ 


















I'm behind a very crappy internet connection atm so that's all I'll be able to upload today (I hate my ISP...). Maybe someone else can do the rest?


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *175:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's the last of my gifs for this week:

Iruka Crying



Sakura and Naruto


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 26, 2010)

Kakashi hatake sensei said:


> Konan Giving Flowers



Can this one be made a little bigger and get rid of those red squints in Naruto's hair?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Aug 26, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can this one be made a little bigger and get rid of those red squints in Naruto's hair?


I can make it bigger if you like, but for some reason no matter what I try I can't fix the colour of Naruto's hair, sorry >.<


----------



## Eros (Aug 26, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *175:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome as usual!


----------



## Selva (Aug 26, 2010)

It's been ages since I last made gifs! (stupid exams! )


Nawheetos said:


> HELLO NARSAK HUG
> 
> *sits and waits*



*Spoiler*: __ 









Some KakaNaru for ya 

*Spoiler*: __ 











JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can this one be made a little bigger and get rid of those red squints in Naruto's hair?


----------



## Nawheetos (Aug 26, 2010)

I HEART YOU


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 26, 2010)

D'Awwwww 

Gimme the scene where Ino said she could fall for him, and Shikamaru and Choji's reactions


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 26, 2010)

I heart you, Selva!


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 26, 2010)

could you make one of Hinata where she's crying tears of joy/relief


----------



## Neptun (Aug 27, 2010)

the whole paper flower scene is actually quite cute, but there's one thing bugging the living hell out of me.. Konan is not smieling. Seriously, what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 27, 2010)

is there a gif where naruto is getting swamed by the kids?


----------



## Undead (Aug 27, 2010)

Neptun said:


> the whole paper flower scene is actually quite cute, but there's one thing bugging the living hell out of me.. Konan is not smieling. Seriously, what's that supposed to mean?


...

It's hard to smile right after you just 
lost someone really close to you.


----------



## Selva (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 175_


----------



## Selva (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 175_


----------



## Selva (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 175_ 















Milkshake said:


> D'Awwwww
> 
> Gimme the scene where Ino said she could fall for him, and Shikamaru and Choji's reactions






Nawheetos said:


> I HEART YOU





JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I heart you, Selva!


I heart you too


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL thanks dude


----------



## Selva (Aug 27, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> LOL thanks dude


You're welcome. And I'm a girl


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 27, 2010)

OH SHIIIIT

didn't see that coming

fellow female


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2010)

Amazing gifs, *selvaspeedy*. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome gifs, selva!


----------



## Neptun (Aug 27, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ...
> 
> It's hard to smile right after you just
> lost someone really close to you.


first of all she knew that he _chose_ to die for something he believed to be a greater good. And even if that did apply to her, was that ass-cold-look really necessary?


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 27, 2010)

She's so cute can you also do the one where she's smiling and has tears running down her face please


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anybody have a gif where Sakura hugs Naruto? :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2010)

Kakashi hatake sensei said:


> Here's the last of my gifs for this week:
> 
> Iruka Crying
> 
> ...



Nvm. That's awesome. :33


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Some KakaNaru for ya


ffffffffffuuuuuuuuu! what has been seen cannot be unseen! selvaspeedy, you have scarred me for life!


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Selvaspeedy, you're back 
Anyway awesome job in your gif making. 

1651


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, amazing gifs everyone!! 

Anyway, selvaspeedy, your gifs are so good that I would have rep u if i can, but I must spread to others first

Can I use some of your gifs?


----------



## Louchan (Aug 27, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> She's so cute can you also do the one where she's smiling and has tears running down her face please


That was a still picture. Nothing was moving in it so there's nothing to make a GIF out of.



TwinedBlade said:


> Does anybody have a gif where Sakura hugs Naruto? :33


Check back a few pages.


----------



## Selva (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody ^^ I'm glad you liked the gifs.


Milkshake said:


> OH SHIIIIT
> 
> didn't see that coming
> 
> fellow female


Hi thar 



Jizznificent said:


> ffffffffffuuuuuuuuu! what has been seen cannot be unseen! selvaspeedy, you have scarred me for life!


Oh c'mon... you  know you like it! 



shootingstarsandmoon said:


> Anyway, selvaspeedy, your gifs are so good that I would have rep u if i can, but I must spread to others first
> 
> Can I use some of your gifs?


Thanks! Of course you can ^^


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you make gifs of Kakashi, Shizune and Fuukasaku brought back to life?


----------



## Raven Rider (Aug 28, 2010)

can u make a gif of itachi walking toward sasuke and tapping his forehead while smiling before he dies id really appreciate it and it if its already on here can u tell me what page thx


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Aug 28, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can you make gifs of Kakashi, Shizune and Fuukasaku brought back to life?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## smoon (Aug 28, 2010)

Episode 175

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## David (Aug 29, 2010)

Could someone make a GIF of *Tenten moving her hands up and down in front of her* after Naruto being thrown up and down by Gai, Lee, and Sakura at like 20:29-20:31 or something around that? 

Much reps will be given.


----------



## arklogic (Aug 29, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Could someone make a GIF of *Tenten moving her hands up and down in front of her* after Naruto being thrown up and down by Gai, Lee, and Sakura at like 20:29-20:31 or something around that?
> 
> Much reps will be given.



same request!


----------



## Kamen Rider (Aug 29, 2010)

@Outer Path and arklogic, is this what you wanted?

TenTen


----------



## Selva (Aug 29, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Could someone make a GIF of *Tenten moving her hands up and down in front of her* after Naruto being thrown up and down by Gai, Lee, and Sakura at like 20:29-20:31 or something around that?


I posted it in the previous page


----------



## David (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks both of you, I missed that .

Will rep once I get power back.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 1, 2010)

can someone make this avartar size plz


----------



## Selva (Sep 1, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> can someone make this avartar size plz


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

I was wondering if someone can make the VOTE SasuNaru gifs from Shippuuden episode 175. (sig size please)
Thanks

1654


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 1, 2010)

omg, these are hilarious!!


----------



## Selva (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Flashback_ 


























Muuux said:


> omg, these are hilarious!!


lol yeah. Hina chan is so cute XD


----------



## Odoriko (Sep 1, 2010)

great work as always selva.


----------



## sasukebaka (Sep 1, 2010)

These are so cute and funny


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 1, 2010)

arigatou


----------



## Selva (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _176_ 

















lol Team Samui 
I'll make some more gifs tonight.


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 2, 2010)

Wait

It's Thursday already 

Karui and Omoi


----------



## Odoriko (Sep 2, 2010)

Chouji's lil' dungeree's. :33


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 2, 2010)

*176:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 2, 2010)

*176:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 2, 2010)

*176:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 2, 2010)

*176:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sasukebaka (Sep 2, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *176:*



aww and 

Could you do the one where Hinata's standing by Shino and she makes that mad expression


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 2, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> aww and
> 
> Could you do the one where Hinata's standing by Shino and she makes that mad expression



And make gifs where Hinata sitting next to Naruto, and Hinata watching him train?


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 2, 2010)

Muuux said:


>


bawwwww little Naru 

and awwwww little Naru


----------



## Selva (Sep 2, 2010)

Great gifs Muuux ^^
I made some too (some of them are similar to yours but bigger in size).

*Spoiler*: _176_


----------



## Selva (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _176_


----------



## Selva (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _176_ 
















It was a cute episode :33


----------



## sasukebaka (Sep 2, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Aww it was one of the Cutest Fillers Great Gifs


----------



## LordPein25196 (Sep 2, 2010)

I dunno if this has been done before and sorry if it has (didnt wanna look through like 300 pages) but Could i get one of Pein: Bansho Tenin on naruto and smashing him in the ground.   
a few of Pein's shinra tenseis. I dont wanna make this annoying but he has so many good ones and you guys are the experts. Would you mind picking for me?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2010)

oh Selva those gifs are so cool


----------



## Odoriko (Sep 4, 2010)

d'aww Chouji looked so cute in dem dungarees. 



such a kawaii boy. pek

great gif's selva as always.


----------



## faiscado (Sep 6, 2010)

Very good work!


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Great gifs guys! Everyone is just so cute then


----------



## luckytrash (Sep 8, 2010)

Sakura Blushing Was Too Cute!


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Awesome gifs both selvaspeedy and Muuux. Keep up the good work.

1658


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh God little Naruto

You're so bloody cute


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 9, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_



Little Iruka and little Kiba look sooo cute ^^



selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_



omg the faces they make...

Awesome gifs, selva!


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 9, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_




Great gifs. Mind if I take/use the first two? and little Iruka, of course.


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 177_ 


















Preview:









Muuux said:


> Awesome gifs, selva!


Thanks ^^



EvanNJames said:


> Great gifs. Mind if I take/use the first two? and little Iruka, of course.


Thanks. Of course you can use them.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 9, 2010)

requesting: the part where naruto looks trough the spyglass thingy in the door, followed by a shot of iruka's face, then, in the same gif, naruto hurrying and undressing then running out of the window etc

filesize does not matter, full quality please
rep will be given!


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

Kenneth, something like that?


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Kenneth, something like that?


exactly! could you make it bigger and PM it to me?

rep in advance
multiple glorious green chunks of win will descend upon you! /300


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Kenneth, something like that?



very nostalgic... :33


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 12, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Kenneth, something like that?



I know this is pretty late in the game, but could I get an avatar of this, but just of Iruka looking into the spyglass? Preferably, over and over again?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 12, 2010)

EvanNJames said:


> I know this is pretty late in the game, but could I get an avatar of this, but just of Iruka looking into the spyglass? Preferably, over and over again?


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 12, 2010)

That is epic. Thanks!


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _178_


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Sep 16, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Awesome gifs, selvaspeedy. (for both 177 and 178). Thanks for making them, and I'll some in my photobucket for my viewing pleasure later on. 

I wish I could make gifs

1671


----------



## Kamen Rider (Sep 16, 2010)

Can I take this one please?


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 16, 2010)

Aww, there's not a lot of Iruka. 


And most of them are Sasuke-oriented. 


Waiting paitiently for more Iruka-oriented gifs!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 16, 2010)

*178:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 16, 2010)

*178:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 16, 2010)

Can I take this one please?


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 16, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *178:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wobbly Naruto is wobbly. 


I luv it. Can I take it?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 16, 2010)

EvanNJames said:


> Wobbly Naruto is wobbly.
> 
> I luv it. Can I take it?



Sure, take it!


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2010)

Great gifs Muuux ^^


Kakashi hatake sensei said:


> Can I take this one please?


Of course.



Ukechu said:


> Can I take this one please?


Sure ^^

*Spoiler*: _178_


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 16, 2010)

anybody got gifs of the choji shika convo ?

or when Iruka arrives and wakes up naruto form his fall ?


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> anybody got gifs of the choji shika convo ?
> 
> or when Iruka arrives and wakes up naruto form his fall ?


Of course Para ^^

*Spoiler*: _178_


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _178_


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 16, 2010)

Little Narutoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Sep 16, 2010)

Nya, can someone please make a .GIF of the reanimated Sakura-thinking-she's-kissing-Sasuke scene from the preview? I think it's cuuuuter than the one they did before...


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Nya, can someone please make a .GIF of the reanimated Sakura-thinking-she's-kissing-Sasuke scene from the preview? I think it's cuuuuter than the one they did before...




Naruto and Sasuke scene:


----------



## M a t t h e w (Sep 16, 2010)

I like it, Can you fix it please?


Cool! I love it, Can you make an animated avatar please? 

Rep +


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 16, 2010)

I thank all that is holy for gif makers. You guys are great.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 17, 2010)

is it possible for me to have this gif with just the jugo part


----------



## Selva (Sep 18, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> Cool! I love it, Can you make an animated avatar please?


 



solid-soul said:


> is it possible for me to have this gif with just the jugo part


----------



## M a t t h e w (Sep 19, 2010)

I love it, thank you so much!


----------



## untrained (Sep 20, 2010)

some nice gifs here
are there any tutorials on how to make them?


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Whoa. Amazing gifs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey are there any gifs with samui or when Suigetsu is  in the water tank morphing into a shark, mermaid whatever?


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 179_ 




Danzo <3<3


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 179_


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome gifs Speedy 

+rep


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks David <3

*Spoiler*: _Ep 179_


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 179_


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 30, 2010)

Can I take this?


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

can I use this?


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

Ukechu said:


> Can I take this?





Starr said:


> can I use this?


Of course


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 30, 2010)

That one's hilarious! ^^


----------



## Undead (Sep 30, 2010)

Can someone please make avatar and sig 
gifs of Asuma's scenes please? I'll rep!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 30, 2010)

Made some myself: 

*179: *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 30, 2010)

*179:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tbass22 (Sep 30, 2010)

hey guys i know its old but can someone do me a gif of when Sasori stabs Sakura in the cave with the sword, I have looked back in the pages but couldn't see the one that i wanted 
Thank you


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

Great gifs Muuux ^^

*Spoiler*: _ Some Asuma goodies_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Random avatars_


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 30, 2010)

can anyone make a GIF in the new NARUSASU kissing scene?
with ino's (FUNNY)reaction HILARIOUSLY focused ..

I'll rep!! please!!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 30, 2010)

can I use this?? I'LL REP!!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Sep 30, 2010)

kujiroyamanaka said:


> can I use this?? I'LL REP!!



Sure, go ahead!


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 30, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> [/spoiler]



Taking this one


----------



## EvanNJames (Sep 30, 2010)

Oooh, mind if I take these three? Amazing gifs, once again.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 30, 2010)

Muuux said:


> Sure, go ahead!



thanks!!!


----------



## faiscado (Sep 30, 2010)

can you get me one avatar of yondaime? from the last episode


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

EvanNJames said:


> Oooh, mind if I take these three? Amazing gifs, once again.


Of course ^^ thanks.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Sep 30, 2010)

Some really good gifs this week, I would rep but it's too soon since the last time.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 30, 2010)

Can i use this, rep and cred :33


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> Can i use this, rep and cred :33


Sure


----------



## faiscado (Sep 30, 2010)

faiscado said:


> can you get me one avatar of yondaime? from the last episode



Please ^^ thanks


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

faiscado said:


> Please ^^ thanks


----------



## faiscado (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry selvaspeedy

like this one:



only with minato


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

faiscado said:


> only with minato


----------



## faiscado (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool! Thanks man ^^


----------



## sasukebaka (Sep 30, 2010)

Great Gifs


----------



## Aiku (Oct 1, 2010)

Can I please take these? Will rep and cred.


----------



## Kage (Oct 1, 2010)

hahahhahahaha 

i'm lovin the dramatic effect 

chouji 

oh and can someone make me an avy of sakura freaking out?


----------



## Selva (Oct 1, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Can I please take these?


Sure ^^



Kage said:


> oh and can someone make me an avy of sakura freaking out?


----------



## untrained (Oct 1, 2010)

That one for sig please ?


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 1, 2010)

untrained said:


> That one for sig please ?



you can rezise & modify & make gif whit *beneton movie gif*

or simply rezize option whit imageshak


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 1, 2010)

Can someone make a gif of Kakashi fondling his bells after the naruto and sasuke fight in 179?


----------



## Kage (Oct 1, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Sure ^^





more emphasis on the eyes please


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep 179_


 this one is funny.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, Selva. You're awesome.

C:


----------



## Aiku (Oct 2, 2010)

Selva O:

Can you please resize the avatar to junior size?


----------



## Selva (Oct 2, 2010)

untrained said:


> That one for sig please ?






Chaos Control said:


> Can someone make a gif of Kakashi fondling his bells after the naruto and sasuke fight in 179?


 





Kage said:


> more emphasis on the eyes please






Aiku said:


> Can you please resize the avatar to junior size?


----------



## untrained (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## Kage (Oct 2, 2010)

now we're cooking with gas!  

it's very awesome of you to do all of these. <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2010)

Taking this one! *but i need to spread some rep first mkay?*


oH my after the user I want to use this as well!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 2, 2010)

can anyone make some gifs?

it's in the *omake* of ep. 169  where TSUNADE USES HER PAINFUL SKYLEG ON ino and sakura!!!(just that moment!! please!!please!!) I will rep..


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 2, 2010)

originally posted by *muuux:*



FOUND IT!! taking this one... can I USE THIS ONE muuux? please... please!!
 I LOVE IT!!! *I WILL REP*!


----------



## Aiku (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you, Selva.

C:


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Oct 3, 2010)

gif request.

at 2:18 in the next video u will see Rock Lee sucking Gai Sensei's dick . it's a edited version of the real episode . i dont even know what episode it is but i hope u can make something out of this .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqbeowEsYW4[/YOUTUBE]

so the sequence at 2:18 continued with the one that comes at 2:26 so it will look really funny 

if u make me this gif ill rep all ur posts for the rest of ur life


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Chaos Control said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can someone make a gif of Kakashi fondling his bells after the naruto and sasuke fight in 179?



I actually meant something like this:



but it's alright, I found out how to make it myself .


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 7, 2010)

​


----------



## untrained (Oct 7, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



wow nicely done :amazed


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

MaCCo, great gifs as always ^^ I love your coloring.

*Spoiler*: _OP_


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ED_


----------



## Nawheetos (Oct 7, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​


First time I've ever been tempted to use a Sasuke avatar


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Re: Naruto Shippuden GIfs Thread

Selva, Thanks for making the Op and ED gifs. I'll be saving some in my photobucket for viewing pleasure. .

1693


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2010)

*Thanx Selva, I'll be taking the Rock Lee ones*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 7, 2010)

Can you make the second Neji vs naruto Gif in avatar size?


----------



## spesh (Oct 7, 2010)

Would you mind making this into a sig please?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 7, 2010)

Can anyone make this gif only with Sasuke?  Both avy (150x150) and sig, please.


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 180_


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 180_


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 180_ 




















Ukechu said:


> Can anyone make this gif only with Sasuke?  Both avy (150x150) and sig, please.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 7, 2010)

the OP and ED made me fangasm several 1000 times  also @ gif people: hi and thank you for uploading, now i can save and masturbate millions of times to this


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## sasukebaka (Oct 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> MaCCo, great gifs as always ^^ I love your coloring.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _OP_



I love the new opening great gifs as always


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Odoriko (Oct 7, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. NARU SO SMEXYY.


----------



## tbass22 (Oct 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dhbwdhf (Oct 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy 

Very beautiful
Private avy

thanks
thanks thanks thanks


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



great gifs ^^


----------



## the funk (Oct 7, 2010)

the little Hinata part 
I want plz :33


----------



## tbass22 (Oct 7, 2010)

why cant i have a moving avatar yet that sucks lol


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

tbass22 said:


> why cant i have a moving avatar yet that sucks lol



Because they are senior size (150 x150 pixels) Too get that you need 1000 posts working on that 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership, then you must request it.

Right now you CAN have a moving aya but only in junior sizes (125 x 125 pixels).


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Because they are senior size (150 x150 pixels) Too get that you need 1000 posts working on that 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership, then you must request it.
> 
> Right now you CAN have a moving aya but only in junior sizes (125 x 125 pixels).



By request you mean to the maker?

Selva can I have this one? Is it also possible to get the one i have in my sig without sasuke in it?


----------



## tbass22 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Because they are senior size (150 x150 pixels) Too get that you need 1000 posts working on that 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership, then you must request it.
> 
> Right now you CAN have a moving aya but only in junior sizes (125 x 125 pixels).



Oh thank you for letting me know 

so im good if there 125x125 thanks


----------



## tbass22 (Oct 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __




can i have this one but can you make it 125x125 

please


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> By request you mean to the maker?



No i mean that you have to request your senior membership, go to your user cp.

After that select group membership on the left side in there you can request senior membership if you fill the requirements, it's also possible to request access too the 18+ board "the Bathhouse"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone have a gif of naruto when he's on the ground tied up talking to the old man about the cupon with sasuke's foot print still on him


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 7, 2010)

Little 3-second scene at the end of the new ending w/ everyone please? 

taking Naruto vs Tenten and Lee avvys


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2010)

I want sasuke gif!!!


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 7, 2010)

I would like a sig sized gif of Naruto smiling in the beginning and only that.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 7, 2010)

I wanna use this selvaspeedy :33
and also what kind of anime do you have on your sig?


----------



## k2nice (Oct 7, 2010)

can i get one with the last five seconds of naruto's and lee's fight 
when their faces meet


----------



## Aiku (Oct 7, 2010)

Amazing gifs as usual, Selva.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2010)

Can I have this two?

I wanted one of tenten but the avy i wanted is being used by someone else...


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kage (Oct 7, 2010)

it's even better than the still frames  WHO CAN MAKE ME AN AVY T___________T

mine. *runs off to see this OP*


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 7, 2010)

I tried making it into avy, but the portions are a little off, and Naruto looks chubby. You want a preview? I'm making more of the opening at the moment.

Oh, another thing, if you can rep me, it's not a very nice thing if authors see their work all over sites without any credits make to them. 

Edit: Here you go. I made a set for the sasunaru fans.

*Spoiler*: __ 





~


~


----------



## Kage (Oct 8, 2010)

that works for me. it's all good  if you can make a fixed version it would be appreciated 

don't worry i'll credit ^^


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 8, 2010)

wow that scene was hawt


----------



## Selva (Oct 8, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Selva can I have this one? Is it also possible to get the one i have in my sig without sasuke in it?


Sure ^^






tbass22 said:


> can i have this one but can you make it 125x125
> 
> please /ano






makeoutparadise said:


> Anyone have a gif of naruto when he's on the ground tied up talking to the old man about the cupon with sasuke's foot print still on him






Milkshake said:


> Little 3-second scene at the end of the new ending w/ everyone please? /wtf








Red Queen said:


> I wanna use this selvaspeedy /33
> and also what kind of anime do you have on your sig?


Sure ^^
It's from Kuroshitsuji (Black Butler) <3



k2nice said:


> can i get one with the last five seconds of naruto's and lee's fight
> when their faces meet








luffy no haki said:


> Can I have this two?/wtf


Sure


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 8, 2010)

Got some good gif material here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlNdO_GmdII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2010)

​


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 8, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> wow that scene was hawt


The Naruto/Sasuke scene in the water? Yeah, I like that one, too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! Selva


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​





If only I can say what I was thinking, but it's too dirty to be typed on the internet


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2010)

thank you Selvaspeedy <3


----------



## timmysblood (Oct 8, 2010)

Can someone make a sig of when Lee and Naruto are fighting , from the start of the fight until approximately when my ava starts . + reps.


----------



## Malicious (Oct 8, 2010)

May someone make this 125x125 pixels?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 8, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## Malicious (Oct 8, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> There you go.



Thank you very much! :33


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 9, 2010)

Edit: 
That version should work. By the way what is the Kb limit for normal members? Is it under 200 or 150?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 9, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> I would like a sig sized gif of Naruto smiling in the beginning of the new ending and only that.



Someone.....anyone?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 9, 2010)

^ Taken request.  Give me 5 minutes.
Edit: 

Fixed:


----------



## Jesus (Oct 9, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> Edit:
> That version should work. By the way what is the Kb limit for normal members? Is it under 200 or 150?



It's only 100kb if I remember correctly. :/ can't do much with that...


----------



## Malicious (Oct 9, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> Edit:
> That version should work. By the way what is the Kb limit for normal members? Is it under 200 or 150?



It's 100. This image is 195.56.


----------



## Selva (Oct 9, 2010)

Malicious said:


> May someone make this 125x125 pixels?



This will work.


----------



## Malicious (Oct 9, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> This will work.



Thank you.


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 9, 2010)

spesh said:


> Would you mind making this into a sig please?


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

Shitload of gifs coming your way! 
(from Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 trailer)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2010)

The last batch :sweat

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking.


----------



## Kirin (Oct 12, 2010)

I didnt know this thread existed. Well, selvaspeedy if it is possible, could you make me a set from this video, please? Rep and Credit of course. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbwxaW8ck4U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sig: 0:00 to 0:06
Avy (125 x 125): 0:10 (Just Sasuke?s eye) 

Take your time.


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 12, 2010)

if only the anime was as epic as those naruto games....


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 13, 2010)

Think you can cut it just before he opens his eyes?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> The last batch :sweat



AMG soo using this one


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> I didnt know this thread existed. Well, selvaspeedy if it is possible, could you make me a set from this video








ShadowReij said:


> Think you can cut it just before he opens his eyes?


----------



## xArunOwnsz (Oct 13, 2010)

Omg. That is what Im looking for, selvaspeedy..
So badass. Thanks. (:

kthxloveyoubai.


----------



## lodmad (Oct 13, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> if only the anime was as epic as those naruto games....


We could have a 26 episode anime, or maybe 52 episode at most.

However, there are anime episodes which I actually find more epic than those scenes from games.


----------



## RealTobi (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone make the one of tobi using his hand to erase his whole body, hes standing on a tree trunk i believe.


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2010)

I loved these scenes


----------



## Neptun (Oct 14, 2010)

It's like the Part 1 fillers all over again, only with sasuke


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I loved these scenes



Taking this one ;


----------



## Kage (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I loved these scenes



aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww pek


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2010)

​


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 15, 2010)

Taking this too.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 15, 2010)

taking these with reps..


----------



## Aiku (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome gifs, Selva.


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 182_


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

Rest:

*Spoiler*: _Ep 182_


----------



## Selva (Oct 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 182_


----------



## Sunako (Oct 21, 2010)

Stealing this


----------



## Midaru (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the gifs 

Thanks Selvaspeedy


----------



## Lost Time01 (Oct 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Rest:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep 182_



Those are all Nice! Mind if I use this one? :33


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Oct 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Rest:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep 182_



I miss garra


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 21, 2010)

oh i still have this.....


----------



## Aiku (Oct 21, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep 182_



Can I take these, Selva?


----------



## lodmad (Oct 21, 2010)

First I was like: "where the f*** is the one that was on his foot?"
And then: "oh, there it is!" 

I was happy they didn't screw up.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 23, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep 182_


This one is awesome


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 23, 2010)

*nice gifs Selva *


----------



## Sunako (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Stealin this too , will rep after I spread.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

can someone give me a quick little gif set of this opening?

142

(It's HQ too~)

Avy: first 3 seconds with Tenten putting on her head band
Set: 1:17 until it fades out (the hands joining in, etc)

Thank you, reps to anyone who aces it :33


----------



## dorramide7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wiser Guy said:


> Large Size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wamly welcome

Sure all pro gamer are most welcome... if you can reach out to them it would be great!! Thanks a lot


----------



## Selva (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _183_


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2010)

^

That final gif is hilarious.


----------



## Selva (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _183_


----------



## Selva (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _183_ 




















Milkshake said:


> can someone give me a quick little gif set of this opening?
> 
> 142
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2010)

anybody have one where naruto is looking up at tenten's attack


----------



## Shadow_fox (Oct 29, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _183_



These four are great. They are SOO funny, especially Naruto's KILLER face. 

 That guy must have been wetting his pants right then...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

Selva, you're so sexy :33 Thank you very much ~ pek


----------



## PoisonIvy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, these are awesome Selva! I'm snagging the one with Sasuke kicking Naruto out the door hehehe  Thanks


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _183_



Bwahaha, I'll save this one


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 184_


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 184_


----------



## Explosives (Nov 4, 2010)

Selva, I love you. I'mma steal these, k? 8D


----------



## Epyon (Nov 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 184_



Can i haz this?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

Taking all ur Tentens kthx


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

Can I have an .gif of the smile Tenten gives towards the end of the episode?

And one where she and Neji smile at each other in the beginning?


----------



## Kage (Nov 4, 2010)

^No 

i saw all this tenten earlier. wondered when you would show up


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

j-just go away, i'm too busy fapping goddammit


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Can I have an .gif of the smile Tenten gives towards the end of the episode?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2010)

My NejiTen senses are tingling.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

Tenten's so sexy pek omg Selva you <3

one w/ the NejiTen smirk at the beginning too? I'll double rep you when I can


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks ^^
When was that smirk?


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2010)

You mean you want that scene as an avatar?!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, the second one is puuuurfect  Thank you <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 6, 2010)

Second one


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 185_


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 185_


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 185_


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 11, 2010)

Next year it is going to be one of my nominations for best animal on Naruwards


----------



## Midaru (Nov 11, 2010)

^ LOL that animal should be nominated...


----------



## Koi (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, I love the bromance.


----------



## Midaru (Nov 11, 2010)

OK so Tsunade is Yaoist 

Wonder what she read, Kakashi has Icha Icha, and Tsunade has some yaoi doujinshis? o.O


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 11, 2010)

Shino GOT TROLLED


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 11, 2010)

It's not Pecky!? It's Condor!? What a load of bull...


----------



## Kage (Nov 11, 2010)

YES


----------



## k2nice (Nov 11, 2010)

midaru said:


> OK so Tsunade is Yaoist
> 
> Wonder what she read, Kakashi has Icha Icha, and Tsunade has some yaoi doujinshis? o.O



dont forget about orochimaru's hands on experiments on little boys and girls

shouta and lolicon


----------



## Midaru (Nov 11, 2010)

^  Yeah that's true


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey could I have one with the baby ostriches? Also could I have a gif of Suigetsu Intro from storm 2?


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 186_


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 186_


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 186_


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 186_


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 186_


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 186_



May I use?


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Sure


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Nov 18, 2010)

did I see InoNaruSaku , inosaku in this ep 

oh yeah 

thanks selva


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva Do you have one where naruto is in the crater panting?


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> Selva Do you have one where naruto is in the crater panting?


This one?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 19, 2010)

Selva said:


> This one?


Yep thats the one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 19, 2010)

the gifs are awesome


----------



## Vacation (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone have the one of Naruto (nine tailed fox mode) and Sasuke ( Curse mark mode) in the waterfall battling?


----------



## Vacation (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anyone make me the avatar where Naruto going nine tails and Sasuke going curse mark mode battling each other?

Reward will be: multiple reps added.


----------



## Vacation (Nov 25, 2010)

Muuux said:


> *174: *
> 
> 
> Could i use this please?
> ...


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 25, 2010)

Could someone make a gif of Naruto using the Oodama Rasengan on the new episode?


----------



## Vacation (Nov 25, 2010)

QUOTE=Muuux;34525058]*174: *


Can someone make me an avatar version of this please?

Plus reps.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Nov 27, 2010)

Vacation said:


> Muuux said:
> 
> 
> > *174: *
> ...



Sure you can use it!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Nov 27, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone make a gif of Naruto using the Oodama Rasengan on the new episode?



made one for you: 

*Spoiler*: __ 








is there a specific part you wanted to have in the gif? (it's kind of a long scene)


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 27, 2010)

Muuux said:


> made one for you:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Could make another one with Naruto hitting the creature with Oodama Rasengan?


----------



## C-No (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd appreciate if someone could help find a gif of Naruto in the first opening when he uses his shadow clones to knock out the bandit. Or one of Sasuke using the rigged shuriken against Itachi.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Nov 27, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could make another one with Naruto hitting the creature with Oodama Rasengan?



there you go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 28, 2010)

Avatar gif of Ino looking out the window in the Long Kiss Goodbye Ending (Naruto Shippudden Ending 7 if not mistaken)


----------



## Vacation (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Muuux, could you please make that  into an avatar for me please?

Plus reps, Thanks.


----------



## Friorey (Nov 30, 2010)

i just made this one  using gimp , does anyone know how can i make it faster ? btw anyone can use it ^^ it''s my very first gif


----------



## Friorey (Nov 30, 2010)

*is this one good ?*



Vacation said:


> Hey Muuux, could you please make that  into an avatar for me please?
> 
> Plus reps, Thanks.



u mean like this ?   anw i tried and this is the second gif i make 


btw i have a problem , i put this  in my avatar and it's not working  look it's still not moving


----------



## Vacation (Nov 30, 2010)

Could anyone send me a download link, or download file of Abode Image Ready, because I can't seem to find one of it that works.

Btw, are there any other programs you can use besides Image Ready?


----------



## Vacation (Nov 30, 2010)

Friorey said:


> u mean like this ?   anw i tried and this is the second gif i make
> 
> 
> btw i have a problem , i put this  in my avatar and it's not working  look it's still not moving



Awesome dude, thanks. Plus reps.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 30, 2010)

Friorey said:


> btw i have a problem , i put this  in my avatar and it's not working  look it's still not moving


It's cause the GIF is 927 kb, much higher than the allowed avatar size.


----------



## Vacation (Dec 2, 2010)

This is my first try at making gifs using the program called: Easy Gif Animator. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Midaru (Dec 2, 2010)

^ I like them :33

BTW, I already want to see gifs from Neji gaiden... I'd be awesome


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.189_


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.189_


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.189_


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva 

Thanks 

little Sasuke-chan


----------



## Midaru (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG Sasuke is so cute with those cat ears  Thanks Selva


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.189_



best. filler episode. evar! 

awesome gifs!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.189_




can i use this?


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you liked them ^^


i-luv-itachi said:


> can i use this?


Sure


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 2, 2010)

NARU IS DE CUTESTT


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> Sure



thank you


----------



## Uchiha fan (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi can I use 
:33


----------



## Mikoto (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.189_


Using this. :33 +Rep


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.189_



May I take?


----------



## Vacation (Dec 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to make the gifs faster?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C-No (Dec 2, 2010)

Muuux said:


> best. filler episode. evar!
> 
> awesome gifs!



Agreed. And I'd really appreciate if u could help me out with mine.


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

Uchiha fan said:


> Hi can I use
> :33


Sure ^^


Lionheart said:


> May I take?


Of course


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you. <3 ^^


----------



## Aiku (Dec 2, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.189_




Can I take these two? C:


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, Selva.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 2, 2010)

Sasuke in kitty ears!


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2010)

> :33



I friggin loved this part.... 
great work selva


----------



## Midaru (Dec 3, 2010)

Only in filler could be see such things 

Thanks Selva-chan


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 3, 2010)

can someone link me the Yondaime using Thunder God technique on the Iwa ninja

reps and credit to who can


----------



## Evilene (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Selva I'm grabbing a couple! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Must... Not... Squee... At Sasuke... In Cat Ears .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 3, 2010)

Selva, can you make a gif of when Naruto thought that girl had a thing for her and she's shaking her head? That was lolz.


----------



## Selva (Dec 3, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Selva, can you make a gif of when Naruto thought that girl had a thing for her and she's shaking her head? That was lolz.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## C-No (Dec 4, 2010)

I gets no love.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 4, 2010)

Did she just hit on naruto lol


----------



## C-No (Dec 4, 2010)

First who is that girl?

Second I'm startin to feel ignored and would really like it if somebody could make or find the gifs I mentioned like a page or two ago.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 4, 2010)

cin0 said:


> First who is that girl?


 
She's Nekobaa's granddaughter that was looking for clothing for Jugo in the Hunt for Itachi arc.


----------



## Selva (Dec 4, 2010)

cin0 said:


> Second I'm startin to feel ignored and would really like it if somebody could make or find the gifs I mentioned like a page or two ago.


Don't want to sound rude or anything but you can find the gifs you're looking for if you checked the pages of this thread!


----------



## C-No (Dec 4, 2010)

It's all good, but did you read wat I said. Cause to be honest Im way too lazy to look that far back right now if I don't know for sure that they're in here somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Dec 5, 2010)

cin0 said:


> It's all good, but did you read wat I said. Cause to be honest Im way too lazy to look that far back right now if I don't know for sure that they're in here somewhere.



Yes, but to some extent that's what any of us would have to do: dig through this thread and find the gifs you are looking for. You might as well do it yourself 

As I understand it you're looking for gifs from older episodes. With these it always works better if you are as specific as possible in your request (with episode numbers, timestamps, possibly a link to a youtube video, ...). there are a number of examples on how you can do this in this forum. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## C-No (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok I'm sorry. I assumed that they weren't already on here and that if they were somebody would say that they were, but I didn't wanna look if I didn't have to. Im not gonna make somebody else search through the whole thing, though.

The first one Im lookin for is from the first opening and the second one was from episode 137.


----------



## Koi (Dec 5, 2010)

You know, you can also visit the Hidden Village of Art to request your gifs.  This isn't REALLY a request thread, and nobody has any obligation to make them for you here.


----------



## C-No (Dec 5, 2010)

Im still kinda new, so I didn't know.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> Did she just hit on naruto lol



I thought so when I watched the episode but looking at the gif...it's a no.

She blushes then Naruto notices ands points towards himself and blushes but she shakes her head like she's saying "No not you". Most likely blushing on Sasuke.


----------



## C-No (Dec 6, 2010)

I havent seen the episode, but it's still possible she was blushing because of Naruto, but tried to deny it. Lol.


----------



## Ninjafrost09 (Dec 6, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.189_




May I please use these, and some of the others (I'm having problems quoting the other posts)? I won't forget to give you cred on my sig!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 8, 2010)

cin0 said:


> I havent seen the episode, but it's still possible she was blushing because of Naruto, but tried to deny it. Lol.



It didn't look like denial, it looked like she was just saying no. 

When you take everything into account, the most likely case is she was blushing at Naruto. Every girl blushes for him anyways. Naruto only has Hinata at that time.


----------



## Selva (Dec 8, 2010)

Ninjafrost09 said:


> May I please use these, and some of the others (I'm having problems quoting the other posts)? I won't forget to give you cred on my sig!


Of course. :33


----------



## C-No (Dec 8, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It didn't look like denial, it looked like she was just saying no.
> 
> When you take everything into account, the most likely case is she was blushing at Naruto. Every girl blushes for him anyways. Naruto only has Hinata at that time.



I know u meant to say Sasuke and I know that is likely the case. I was just jokeing, but Hinata isn't the only girl that blushes for Naruto or is attracted to him even back then. For me I'd like to pretend that she was blushing because of Naruto.

And also to add to my fake explaination of y she was blushing because of Naruto. It still could have been denial because she shook her head pretty hard as if she was scared he found her out. If she was just saying not it would have just been a slight shike of the head. 

(Remember that I'm only jokeing. You don't have to take it seriously.)


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 8, 2010)

Are ya'll seriously discussing who a filler girl was blushing at?

It's no secret that all the filler ladies love them some Naruto


----------



## C-No (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol not seriously discussing it, but jokeingly.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 8, 2010)

*It isn't a fact that Naruto gets all the filler girls by now?* 


*Hell, just look at all the movies made. Look at all the fillers. Come to the whorehouse and you have Naruto, sitting there like a boss.*


----------



## Selva (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it should be pretty obvious that the girl was blushing at Sasuke. Naruto thought she blushed at him so she shook her head violently as if to say: "Hell Naw! Not you!" 

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 190_


----------



## Selva (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 190_


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 9, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Are ya'll seriously discussing who a filler girl was blushing at?
> 
> It's no secret that all the filler ladies love them some Naruto



She's not filler though. She's a canon character...although I suppose she is somewhat filler in this case since we never seen her at that age. But she was in the manga and the anime already, thus not a filler character. Just a very minor character.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 9, 2010)

Selva said:


> I think it should be pretty obvious that the girl was blushing at Sasuke. Naruto thought she blushed at him so she shook her head violently as if to say: "Hell Naw! Not you!"



Yeah I was going to say that 

my poor naruto


----------



## C-No (Dec 9, 2010)

Selva said:


> I think it should be pretty obvious that the girl was blushing at Sasuke. Naruto thought she blushed at him so she shook her head violently as if to say: "Hell Naw! Not you!"
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 190_



Lol. That would be mean and she doesnt seem like a mean girl and it would aslo imply that naruto is ugly, which he isnt.


----------



## k2nice (Dec 9, 2010)

can i get a gif or two of tekuno taking out his scrolls and summoning those weapons


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

cin0 said:


> Lol. That would be mean and she doesnt seem like a mean girl and it would aslo imply that naruto is ugly, which he isnt.



Someone doesn't want to accept the truth...


----------



## C-No (Dec 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> Someone doesn't want to accept the truth...



Nope I sure dont. Lol.


----------



## Selva (Dec 9, 2010)

k2nice said:


> can i get a gif or two of tekuno taking out his scrolls and summoning those weapons










cin0 said:


> Lol. That would be mean and she doesnt seem like a mean girl and it would aslo imply that naruto is ugly, which he isnt.


This has always been the case since the beginning of the anime. Personally, I think Naruto is a hot smexy stuff so I don't really care what those girls think


----------



## LordSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone else think they hired a new character designer for the fillers? The old filler characters always had those sleepy looking eyes and fish lips- these designs actually mesh with Kishi's.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there any Kakashi's Gif?


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 10, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 190_




Can i have this one in avatar size plz??


----------



## Selva (Dec 11, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Can i have this one in avatar size plz??


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 11, 2010)

^rep and credit given


----------



## Dorzium (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol, it looks a little suggestive until it shows the leg.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 12, 2010)

^omg! that's horrible! but kinda good, but horrible all the same lmao!


----------



## Selva (Dec 12, 2010)

Dorzium said:


> Lol, it looks a little suggestive until it shows the leg.


Naughty Yondie :ho


----------



## Dorzium (Dec 12, 2010)

^LAWL!!!:rofl +reps


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 12, 2010)

um, wtf


----------



## Midaru (Dec 12, 2010)

^ Milkshake your sig pic is so beautiful 

GIFS ARE AWESOME AS ALWAYS


----------



## C-No (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Agreed. I was about to ask who's art this was. I thought I knew, but I don't


----------



## Kage (Dec 13, 2010)

Selva said:


> Naughty Yondie :ho


----------



## Midaru (Dec 13, 2010)

Yodaime, yondaime is... noooooo...


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 13, 2010)

midaru said:


> ^ Milkshake your sig pic is so beautiful
> 
> GIFS ARE AWESOME AS ALWAYS


thank you C:


cin0 said:


> ^ Agreed. I was about to ask who's art this was. I thought I knew, but I don't



are you referring to one of my sets? If so, which one? I could try to help you.


----------



## Selva (Dec 14, 2010)

From the new movie trailer:







Kage said:


>


That's Yondie for you. Apparently, Kushina wasn't enough for him


----------



## Kage (Dec 14, 2010)

Selva said:


> From the new movie trailer:


they can never decide how long naruto's headband really is. dramatic effect ftw 

wonder what this movie is about 



> That's Yondie for you. Apparently, Kushina wasn't enough for him


i'll hear none of it! yondy was a man of honor


----------



## C-No (Dec 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> thank you C:
> 
> 
> are you referring to one of my sets? If so, which one? I could try to help you.



Yup, Im talkin about your sig.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 14, 2010)

my current one? what exactly is it do you need? C:

on a side note,

how the fuck do they have the nerve to make a filler mov- aw forget it


----------



## Midaru (Dec 14, 2010)

^ Did you colour your set?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 14, 2010)

No, gabzilla did.

I did however, make it transparent.


----------



## Midaru (Dec 14, 2010)

^ I see, I like the colors, and I'm glad you wear it as set 

It's lovable pek


----------



## C-No (Dec 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> my current one? what exactly is it do you need? C:
> 
> on a side note,
> 
> how the fuck do they have the nerve to make a filler mov- aw forget it



yup, the current one. I just want the name of the artist. I thought it was gabzilla at first, but when I looked for the picture in her devi gallery I didn't see it.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 15, 2010)

Selva said:


> Naughty Yondie :ho


Haha!:rofl

Yondaime just wanted to make him feel good.:ho


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 15, 2010)

Kage said:


> they can never decide how long naruto's headband really is. dramatic effect ftw
> 
> wonder what this movie is about
> 
> ...



it's so long, he can use it as a whip *watsh!* on sakura

sometimes it's really short, sometimes it's really long, imagen if it was dragging on the floor!  
although, that wouldn't be very good because he would fall over it..
it could use it to tie up the enemy!  looool


I do aswell.. I can't wait much longer! 

a perfectly straight man I say!


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 15, 2010)

FoxxyKat said:


> Haha!:rofl
> 
> Yondaime just wanted to make him feel good.:ho


He must've done it in a flash.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 15, 2010)

cin0 said:


> yup, the current one. I just want the name of the artist. I thought it was gabzilla at first, but when I looked for the picture in her devi gallery I didn't see it.



the artist is Japanese, and her name is Sensei [atleast that's apart of her website's title] she draws mainly Kakashi x Naruto (yes, the pairing), Team7 (old and new) as well as Minato x Kushina fanarts. If you want the link after knowing this, just vm or pm me


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.191_


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.191_


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.191_ 


























Credit if using any of the gifs, kay? =P


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 16, 2010)

Preview gifs NOW!!! 

please


----------



## Midaru (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah preview gifs please Selva-chan 


Awwwww    Finally another kiss in the series LOL


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2010)

-preview-


----------



## Midaru (Dec 16, 2010)

THANK YOU SELVA-CHAN 

*you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Selva again*


----------



## Synn (Dec 16, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.191_





Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.191_



I love you, Selva! pek

Can I use the ones with Inoichi?


----------



## Ninjafrost09 (Dec 16, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep.191_



GOD she looks sooooo much like Haku.  It's killing me.  Thank you Selva for the gifs!!


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 16, 2010)

lol I so thought that was Haku

omg, part 1 long-haired Sakura !!

can I have an avy of her wicked grin here:


----------



## Aiku (Dec 17, 2010)

Taking these. :ho


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys  I'm glad you liked the gifs XD Sure you can use any of them if you like ^^


Milkshake said:


> can I have an avy of her wicked grin here


----------



## Lost Time01 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kakashi avatars look awesome


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for GIF Selva


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2010)

Can someone make a gif where Naruto transform into Sage Mode from the new Movie trailer?

He transformed like SSJ.


----------



## C-No (Dec 18, 2010)

vidicent said:


> yeah funniest gif
> 
> tho who the hell is a fan of leextenten



I'm a fan.


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2010)

Who is that woman?  She kind of looks like the one from the first movie.  /totally not watching the anime at all lately


----------



## Kage (Dec 18, 2010)

i dunno but she looks like haku if he weren't a trap


----------



## C-No (Dec 18, 2010)

U mean Princess Yukie? She doesn't look anything like her to me.


----------



## C-No (Dec 19, 2010)

Ritsu said:


> Here's one I found. It made me giggle.



Which episode is this from?


----------



## Midaru (Dec 19, 2010)

The *NARUWARDS* are here:

*Tenten's Theme Song*​

Go now! 

AND PLEASE BEHEAVE YOURSELF :33


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any gifs with Gaara in it from movie 3 or old episodes? If you do, please post them here or in my VM. Thanks.


----------



## stitch (Dec 20, 2010)

THNX ALL

its ben like tow days im looking four gifs 

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx ^^"


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 192_


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 192_


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 23, 2010)

Would you mind doing an avatar of TenTen changing clothes ^^


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 192_


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 192_ 














LadyTenTen said:


> Would you mind doing an avatar of TenTen changing clothes ^^


When was that?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> When was that?


You've already made a gif or it XDDDD
You second post - fourth gif.

I would also like a gif (sig size, not avatar) of the scene she uses the dragon technique.
Sorry for troubeling you. Really T_T


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

LadyTenTen said:


> You've already made a gif or it XDDDD


Ah ok  I thought you said you wanted an ava though.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> Ah ok  I thought you said you wanted an ava though.


Sure, an ava from the changing clothes scene, and a normal one fron the dragon scene.

Oh crap! my English is so bad nobody understands me XDDDD


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

LadyTenTen said:


> Sure, an ava from the changing clothes scene, and a normal one fron the dragon scene.
> 
> Oh crap! my English is so bad nobody understands me XDDDD


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much!
My next vid on youtube will be dedicated to you ^^


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 192_



I need to have this in Avatar plz


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> I need to have this in Avatar plz



I hope it works >.< the KB size limit of junior members is too little


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

Amazing gifs as usual, Selva.


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2010)

> Does anyone have any gifs with Gaara in it from movie 3 or old episodes?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 28, 2010)

Can someone please resize these avatars to forum standards (as they become still once uploaded)?


----------



## Selva (Dec 28, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Can someone please resize these avatars to forum standards (as they become still once uploaded)?


 

Your sig (cause it's over 1mg):


----------



## Selva (Jan 1, 2011)

I was kinda a bit hesitant to post these gifs cause they kinda suck in quality >.< blame the video itself and not me =P
anyways, hopefully we'll get a higher quality version soon ^^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _SPOILER for anime only people! Don't open of you don't want to be spoiled!_


----------



## Kage (Jan 1, 2011)

in you thread. taking all your sasnar 

thank you selva <3


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2011)

great job selva-cakes


----------



## Kirin (Jan 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> I was kinda a bit hesitant to post these gifs cause they kinda suck in quality >.< blame the video itself and not me =P
> anyways, hopefully we'll get a higher quality version soon ^^



I will take this one...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 1, 2011)

*No Naruto vs. Pein or Itachi vs. Sasuke?

Good job though Selva*


----------



## Selva (Jan 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *No Naruto vs. Pein or Itachi vs. Sasuke?
> 
> Good job though Selva*


I was going to make them but the quality of the video in those parts were crap and the gifs looked really bad 
I'll definitely make more gifs when I find a HQ version.


----------



## mhgges (Jan 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is that from


----------



## jux (Jan 1, 2011)

24'd Selva. Goddammit you're a legend


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi selva  can I take NS gifs to NS fc ?

and thanks for lovely gif


----------



## Selva (Jan 2, 2011)

mhgges said:


> where is that from


link


jux said:


> 24'd Selva. Goddammit you're a legend


Thanks love  but... you're banned! Why are you banned?! 


(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Hi selva  can I take NS gifs to NS fc ?


Sure ^^


----------



## costindenisa (Jan 2, 2011)

selva where did you get all those gifts ....i've never seen that episode


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2011)

costindenisa said:


> selva where did you get all those gifts ....i've never seen that episode



Its from the new OVA.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 3, 2011)

Selva: The Next Great American Hero

Whether or not you're actually American is quite irrelevant.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 3, 2011)

very good gifs Selva . And the Ova seems awesome


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread

Awesome gifs of the OVA selva. I'll be saving some of them in my photobucket  just for viewing pleasure. 


1743


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 3, 2011)

is the OVA only about 6 minutes (like the one i've seen) or is there more to it? it was badass! where did it come from? is it another jump festa OVA?

sorry, i just want to know a bit more about this OVA...

EDIT:



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __


lol i swear naruto should be overpowering sasuke in these scenes since he is in SM... 

oh well, it was still awesome to watch. 

btw great gifs as always Selva.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 3, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> *lol i swear naruto should be overpowering sasuke in these scenes since he is in SM...
> *
> oh well, it was still awesome to watch.
> 
> btw great gifs as always Selva.



Actually Naruto did overpowered Sasuke with his Sage Mode Kick where Sasuke hasn't laid a scratch on him.


----------



## G (Jan 4, 2011)

could u make a gif from dat scene where deidaras eye turns smaller and make it like it turns small then big then small repeated. The episode was 123-124.


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ED_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Ep. 193_


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 193_ 












- preview -










And I couldn't resist making this one. Blame my dirty mind


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks selva 

I want to take sakura plz 



and this one too


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> And I couldn't resist making this one. Blame my dirty mind


 

You are the best Selva


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> And I couldn't resist making this one. Blame my dirty mind


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

Gifs from the OVA (thanks to Crush for the video )

*Spoiler*: _OVA_


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _ANIME SPOILER_


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> Gifs from the OVA (thanks to Crush for the video )
> 
> *Spoiler*: _OVA_



Where can I see that?


----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> And I couldn't resist making this one. Blame my dirty mind



genius.

stupid rep rule


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Where can I see that?



Here:

link


----------



## C-No (Jan 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



What are these from?


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

C-No said:


> What are these from?



I just posted the link >.>

link


----------



## Sunako (Jan 6, 2011)

!!


----------



## C-No (Jan 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> Gifs from the OVA (thanks to Crush for the video )
> 
> *Spoiler*: _OVA_





Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And are these up for grabs or what? Cause I think I might want to use one of them.


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

^ Yeah sure. Credit if using any of them.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 6, 2011)

Taking this one... Rep (24´d) and Cred


----------



## C-No (Jan 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> I just posted the link >.>
> 
> link



Thank u.



Selva said:


> ^ Yeah sure. Credit if using any of them.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 6, 2011)

Imma taking a few of the OVA and shippuuden gifs Selva if you don't mind  Will credit ~


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 7, 2011)

Sunako said:


> !!


Priceless!


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 7, 2011)

Those GIFs are amazing! Can anyone please make a sig .gif of just the Ino scene from the ED?


----------



## Aidin (Jan 8, 2011)

*Selva*
Thanks for avatars and sigs!


----------



## mhgges (Jan 8, 2011)

wait a minute is Sakura naked


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 9, 2011)

^ Um xD Yes?


----------



## Selva (Jan 9, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Can anyone please make a sig .gif of just the Ino scene from the ED?


----------



## Aiku (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazing GIFS as usual, Selva.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jan 13, 2011)

Selva whats the sig you have on now from?  It looks like a cool anime.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 13, 2011)

I see what you did there


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 13, 2011)

My first post 

One GIF of episode 194. But I'm not going to post thousand of GIFs  So only one or two that fun me per episodes 



I'm sure later the veterans of GIF will post other quality pics.


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

^ nice gif ^^

*Spoiler*: _Ep.194_ 




























Warsaint777 said:


> Selva whats the sig you have on now from?  It looks like a cool anime.


It's from Sengoku Basara season 2 <3


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

Rest:

*Spoiler*: _Ep.194_


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.194_


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep.194_ 













My usual randomness 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jux (Jan 13, 2011)

omg 

shit now i gotta pick which one to use.


----------



## FearTear (Jan 13, 2011)

He looks like Kurenai


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jan 13, 2011)

thank you selva ^^

I want to take sakura chan


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 13, 2011)

I love you Selva 

Taking the gif of Sasuke giving Naruto a handjob Sasuke being helpful  Will cred ~


----------



## Kage (Jan 13, 2011)

this episode reminds me so much of that doujin i read...


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Jan 13, 2011)

Kage@ Which one?!!


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 13, 2011)

lol i adore part 1 sakura, can someone avy the pinky fangirlish parts for me <3


i'll never see them the same wai.


LOLLOOLLLOLLLLLLL awkwardddddd



this episode looks ... fun


----------



## Kage (Jan 13, 2011)

avy of just naruto yelling at sasuke pweasse 


SasuNaru Monomaniac said:


> Kage@ Which one?!!



tenohira


----------



## Koi (Jan 13, 2011)

Sakura is kind of adorable in that gif.


----------



## C-No (Jan 13, 2011)

I am so glad that episode is non-canon.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 13, 2011)

Sakura, how cute pek

Otherwise the episode looks awkward and terrible. Fucking great animation though. But why do they waste it on filler?

Was there any more Sakura at all in this episode?


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> can someone avy the pinky fangirlish parts for me <3






Kage said:


> avy of just naruto yelling at sasuke pweasse


----------



## ghent (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the funniest part of the entire episode was after the kiss, they crash into the water.  The water then splashes up and forms a heart for a split second.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^ She was pretty much kidnapped the entire episode due to Sasuke's and Naruto's stupidity. She was the only one who was doing what she was supposed to do so, with them distracted, she got kidnapped while she was signalling Kakashi their location.


----------



## Kage (Jan 13, 2011)

Selva said:


>



oh selva-chan you rock mah world 

taking all. thanks!~


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2011)

C-No said:


> I am so glad that episode is non-canon.



your not alone, freakin animators made sasuke & naruto look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....T-T


----------



## C-No (Jan 13, 2011)

It's bad enough that people think they're gay, but it only makes it worse with them putting them in the gayest situations so that people can make gifs like those of them ufking and stuff.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2011)

ugg! how do you think i feel...T-T. besides, this whole episode is nothing but FILLER, so pretty much every sasunaru fan is wasting their time thinking this episode automatically means sasunaru is canon (which is NOT).


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

^ What does that have to do with the gifs thread anyway?
If you want to complain about the episode, you can do it just fine in its thread and not here!


----------



## Kage (Jan 13, 2011)

i think it's cute. 
and hilarious.
not buttsecks gay.

but you guys are entitled to make it about more than actual shippers do :33

cry some more.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 13, 2011)

sooo is there a new OP orED?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> ugg! how do you think i feel...T-T. besides, this whole episode is nothing but FILLER, so pretty much every sasunaru fan is wasting their time thinking this episode automatically means sasunaru is canon (which is NOT).


Go cry somewhere else, this episode was better then the whole last arc.


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> ugg! how do you think i feel...T-T. besides, this whole episode is nothing but FILLER, so pretty much every sasunaru fan is wasting their time thinking this episode automatically means sasunaru is canon (which is NOT).



Please tell that to all the NaruSaku fans freaking out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 13, 2011)

lol made them 'look like'? 

what manga do you read

Thanks Selva <3


----------



## MS81 (Jan 13, 2011)

did anyone happen to catch that part with Madara and Kabuto from the OVA?


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 13, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Please tell that to all the NaruSaku fans freaking out a few weeks ago.



OMG OMG I'm so sorry D: I accidently neg-repped you, I totally didn't mean it!!!!!! I meant to hit 'report' on the SasuNaru basher /: His pairing shit is so not needed in here. I'll try to spread rep and make it up to you xD; Sorry, I don't want it to seem like I did that because of your comment.


----------



## C-No (Jan 14, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> OMG OMG I'm so sorry D: I accidently neg-repped you, I totally didn't mean it!!!!!! I meant to hit 'report' on the SasuNaru basher /: His pairing shit is so not needed in here. I'll try to spread rep and make it up to you xD; Sorry, I don't want it to seem like I did that because of your comment.



I hope u dont mean me, cause I didn't even mention sasunaru. All I said is I don't like how they're made out to be gay.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 14, 2011)

episodes like this one make my day
maybe i'm the only one here but fuck i love these fillers
hilarious, not a lot of angst, just pure good old fun and laughs

and adorable narutos*, sasukes and sakuras 
i have been spoiled so much these past few weeks


*tho i only give a darn about this one, i had to punch myself in the face not to "kyaa" all over the place


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 14, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> episodes like this one make my day
> maybe i'm the only one here but fuck i love these fillers
> hilarious, not a lot of angst, just pure good old fun and laughs
> 
> ...



I am right there with you Kenneth, I loved it too, it was cute adorable, and fun. And it made for some adorable and funny gifs. 

I'm sorry but that Sakura bitch slap gif made me laugh so freakin hard XD
Something about that scene was quite satisfying.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 14, 2011)

C-No said:


> I hope u dont mean me, cause I didn't even mention sasunaru. All I said is I don't like how they're made out to be gay.



lol no not you...
I think pairing stuff needs to stay out of this thread though [again, nothin to you, I'm just saying in general]


----------



## C-No (Jan 14, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> lol no not you...
> I think pairing stuff needs to stay out of this thread though [again, nothin to you, I'm just saying in general]



O, ok then.


----------



## Sunnyfox (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi..i have a little request..

I know you already past the episode 182...but i didn see a signature like that...so ..

in the end gaara ask the 2 compagnion ninja to repeat what they said...so they said that they consider him a friend and gaara smile..

can you plz make that a signature ...(when they said is a friend and he smile)

and ty for all the avatars and signatures here!


----------



## McRocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, im new here and this is my first gif


^^I hope you like.... 

ooh, i need Sai?s gif pls if someone could help me ^^ specifically Sai?s expressions ^^ thanks!


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 195_


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2011)

Rest:

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 195_


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 195_


----------



## Selva (Jan 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 195_ 
















- preview -


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jan 20, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 195_



love this one!  great job selva!


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 20, 2011)

Can I has avatar of Ino's intense look 

Hmm, seems like they're finally making Ino's eyes a blue-green, like in the manga


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 25, 2011)

Enigma or Selva, do you mind if I steal one of the gifs you created from Ep. 166 (Hina/Naru vs Pein)?


----------



## Enigma (Jan 25, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Enigma or Selva, do you mind if I steal one of the gifs you created from Ep. 166 (Hina/Naru vs Pein)?



Take whatever you'd like. :33


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank youu  I luvs it <3


----------



## Aiku (Jan 26, 2011)

What would we do without you, Selva?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 27, 2011)

I will rep+cred<3
>.<

the cutest/funniest thing sakura has done


----------



## uchia2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can some1 make a gif of Sasuke beating that guy to a pulp in the end?


----------



## Kage (Jan 28, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> I will rep+cred<3
> >.<
> 
> the cutest/funniest thing sakura has done



she looks like a peanuts character


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 28, 2011)

Kage said:


> she looks like a peanuts character



EXACTLY WOMAN.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 28, 2011)

Kage said:


> she looks like a peanuts character




Charlie Brown: Arrrrrrrrrrgh

You are right!


----------



## G (Jan 29, 2011)

could some1 do a avatar gif from the scene where deidaras eye turns small? It was in ep 123 or 124. And if some1 makes it, it should turn small then big again and repating that over n over.


----------



## neshru (Jan 30, 2011)

To the people that make these gifs, what program do you use to turn videos into gifs? Is there any program that's easy to use and supports h264 videos?


----------



## Corax (Jan 30, 2011)

Video Avatar.


----------



## McRocker (Jan 30, 2011)

Jinchuriki Hunter D said:


> could some1 do a avatar gif from the scene where deidaras eye turns small? It was in ep 123 or 124. And if some1 makes it, it should turn small then big again and repating that over n over.



I hope it's what you wanted ^^
​


----------



## feco08 (Jan 31, 2011)

*hey can someone do me a Deidara avatar? (gif)*


----------



## Mako (Feb 3, 2011)

Kakashi and Naruto's amazing walking dance. 196 if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 197, 198_


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 197, 198_ 












They're flying!


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 197, 198_ 






Mah poor Naruto


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _preview_


----------



## Midaru (Feb 10, 2011)

AWESOME  THANKS SELVA-CHAN!!!! 

MY POOR NARUTOOOOOO!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 10, 2011)

Selva-chan... could you please do an avatar of the part of all rookies (you've done a banner of it already) but focusing in team Gai?


----------



## Bilder (Feb 10, 2011)

@Selva 
awesome job again,sorry at the people who wanted to use my sig


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Naruto Shippuuden Gifs Thread

Awesome gifs, Selva. I'll be saving a bunch in my photobucket just for viewing pleasure. 


This is especially nice 


1761


----------



## Kage (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## rozzalina (Feb 10, 2011)

Poor Naruto 

Oh, and taking the gif of Karin freaking out if that's okay with you Selva :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2011)

My sexy sexy Mei pek I'm so excited

boo to everything else. fail arc is fail.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 10, 2011)

*Ahem* excuse me for a second *Goes to bathroom, weird noises are heard*.

*30 minutes later, walks back to the computer*

Ahhhhhh...




I shall use that . Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 10, 2011)

Selva, could you make one of Madara's teleporting when he finds Sasuke please?


----------



## Kirin (Feb 10, 2011)

Totally taking this one...


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 10, 2011)

May I request more filler villain gifs?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Feb 10, 2011)

Off-topic question but where do you guys get the raw?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey selva san, there werent any worth takes for suigetsu?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2011)

how do you guys put these gifs on your sig? idk how to do it >.>


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2011)

any Gifs of Raikage yet?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Synn (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm taking a few gifs, Selva 

Thanks a lot. :33


----------



## FearTear (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a request about this scene: does anyone here can make a gif about this scene, with the words "HATERS" "GONNA" and "HATE" appear anytime she hits Naruto?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you again, Selva ^^


----------



## Koi (Feb 11, 2011)

Selva you are soooo good. ;__;


----------



## Flamandro (Feb 11, 2011)

Samui gifs, please!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> [/spoiler]



I am taking this, will rep and cred. 
gosh you're awesome selva..


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll use this one day, if you don't mind selva


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2011)

Sasuke kun is so....


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 11, 2011)

Imma gonna use it too~


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 11, 2011)

omg sasuke!!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome gifs, Selva. But looky here:


Where's Zetsu's ring?


----------



## Aiku (Feb 12, 2011)

SELVA, YOU BEAST.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 12, 2011)

Selva said:


>



I'll save these for the future


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2011)

gaara "aimen"


----------



## Kage (Feb 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> gaara "aimen"



i guess kankuro's got the holy spirit back there then.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 14, 2011)

Could someone just make this of omoi walking please? and a avi of 150 x 150?


----------



## sasukebaka (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Gifs you guys

@Selva what's your sig from


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm, yum Omoi


----------



## Midaru (Feb 14, 2011)

^ lol Odoriko-chan 

well Omoi is cute :33 but no one is better than Naruto


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 14, 2011)

Well duh


----------



## BassGS (Feb 15, 2011)

Can someone make a gif of Sasuke using the rasengan in episode 196.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 16, 2011)

Is someone willing to make gifs from the new Kage Summit trailer?

tenohira


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey! someone would please do an avatar and a signature from minute 1:06 to 1:09 of this video?
"Zetsubou Billy"

I like Shizune + Temari + TenTen part for the sig... and for the avatar, could you please focus on TenTen?

Thank you!


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

Credit if using any of my gifs :3

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_


----------



## Synn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, Selva.  They look awesome, as always.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet Gifs!!! I'm definitely going to be thinking about using those


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 197, 198_



Can't you just make a 125x125 version of this?


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you David 


Shintenshin said:


> Can't you just make a 125x125 version of this?




Some gifs from the trailer:

*Spoiler*: _trailer_ 











*Spoiler*: _This one is spoilerish for anime only people_


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you.
I'll take itt~


----------



## 【Temari】 (Feb 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_





Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_





holy motherfucking god! taking please,


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 17, 2011)

So much Zetsu, need...them...ALL!!! 

EDIT: Darn, can't rep you at the moment.


----------



## Bilder (Feb 17, 2011)

can I use a sig that has spoiler in it ?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2011)

This never gets old.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 17, 2011)

*fapfapfapfap*


----------



## Kage (Feb 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _This one is spoilerish for anime only people_



hawt


----------



## Kage (Feb 17, 2011)

Infamy said:


> The gif images you create belong to the creator of the series.



and the point of this technicality is...? selva takes the time to make the GIFS for members to use and all she asks is that you credit her for it. she's not demanding royalties


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 17, 2011)

Infamy said:


> The gif images you create belong to the creator of the series.


when you have a job and you use tools to create something or fix a problem, and the boss asks you "who made this/fixed this"

would you say "you did boss" just because it's his machine or resources?


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

Infamy said:


> The gif images you create belong to the creator of the series.


:33

Hey gaiz, please credit Masashi Kishimoto for creating the manga Naruto with all of its characters and desings, credit Studio Pierrot and its animators for making this episode and if you can please credit me in the end because I spent about 3 hours of my life making the gifs, uploading them then posting them here... thank you very much :WOW these gifs are not for sale/rent... they're made purely for entertainment purposes... if you want to show your support, then please buy the manga/DVD. Kishimoto sensei and Studio Pierrot will appreciate it very much :3

And they take a couple of minutes to make if you're making one gif... I made almost 50.


----------



## Selva (Feb 17, 2011)

Do _you_? Cause obviously, you're the one who had a problem with it in the first place


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 17, 2011)

Infamy said:


> Good job. Do you feel good?



Do you feel good with that avatar of Zoro? Because you should warn that it belongs to Oda, Shonen Jump, etc. ??

------------

Selva-chan, do you have time for my request? If not, just forget it ^^


----------



## Enigma (Feb 17, 2011)

Great gifs Selva :33



Infamy said:


> I said what I said because she/he was begging for credit,lol.



Now explain how asking is the same as begging.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 17, 2011)

Animation's smokin'


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Feb 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> Credit if using any of my gifs :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_





Must. Make. Sig. With. These.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

Nice shoots


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazingly sexy


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol, Jiraiya and his hot women


----------



## Scar (Feb 17, 2011)

Great gifs thanks alot Selva


----------



## siyrean (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never posted in here but Selva I just want to say thank you for taking the time to always make such great gifs when you certainly don't have to.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_



Can i use this?


----------



## Deadway (Feb 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So much Zetsu, need...them...ALL!!!
> 
> EDIT: Darn, can't rep you at the moment.


May I ask where your avatar is from?



BassGS said:


> Can someone make a gif of Sasuke using the rasengan in episode 196.



Same for your signature? With Sasuke attacking Sakura. Is that fan made?


----------



## Deadway (Feb 18, 2011)

nvm figured it out


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Feb 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_



Can you please make a 150x150 avatar of this scene, but of the part where Karin points her finger, smiling cockily?


And can this possibly be made the same, but without Suigetsu and Juugo?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 18, 2011)

can you reupload the spoiler gif from the trailer? the image host rejected it...


----------



## calimike (Feb 18, 2011)

awesome! gif are cool. too bad We won't see Jairya. If he is alive, he will chase many women


----------



## Selva (Feb 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Can i use this?


Sure ^^


XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Can you please make a 150x150 avatar of this scene, but of the part where Karin points her finger, smiling cockily?
> 
> And can this possibly be made the same, but without Suigetsu and Juugo?


----------



## Sayonaraa (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there can anyone make my a gif? "Zetsubou Billy" 16-22 i freaking love this scene and i don't know how to do a gif..


----------



## G (Feb 18, 2011)

Sayonaraa said:


> Hi there can anyone make my a gif? "Zetsubou Billy" 16-22 i freaking love this scene and *i don't know how to do a gif*..


..Just try gifsoup.com.
u just have to register and then you can do it..
but u can just put something like asddff123
and e-mal lflf.asassa@gmail.com
it doesn't matter!


----------



## Sayonaraa (Feb 18, 2011)

10x i fixed this problem..


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you make any Samui gifs ?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 20, 2011)

My request's are always ignored.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 20, 2011)

^Go to a Gif shop then


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome stuff, as always guys ^^


----------



## Midaru (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see next Gifts made by Selva-chan


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 21, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> ^Go to a Gif shop then



I see other's get already made gif avatar's resized and cropped for a sig on this page,I'm also aware gif shops exist  but l'll stop trying here i think.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Feb 21, 2011)

^ This isn't a request thread, so the people who do answer requests aren't obligated to, and therefore can choose what they do decide to make.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 21, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> ^ This isn't a request thread, so the people who do answer requests aren't obligated to, and therefore can choose what they do decide to make.



I know that -____-
But people that make gifs on this thread can resize them for you,My point.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Feb 21, 2011)

And I repeat... They CAN, they don't have to.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 22, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> And I repeat... They CAN, they don't have to.




Obviously.
Mostly other's get answered and i don't,Another point,Of course i know the concept of this thread.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2011)

A gif of when Raikage kept walking away from Naruto?


----------



## Sirius B (Feb 25, 2011)

Odd, usually Selva would have posted gifs from the latest episode by now, not that I'm complaining though.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 25, 2011)

Could someone make a NaruSaku gif from the new ep please?   Or a Naruto one lol

CUTENESS! xD


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 25, 2011)

A gif of Sasuke looking at Danzou from that balcony (Sasuke parts only)? :33 Both avi and sig would be appreciated.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 25, 2011)

I would just LOVE a gif of the bodyguards assembling after A's punch.


----------



## MaCCo (Feb 27, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> My request's are always ignored.


----------



## Enigma (Feb 27, 2011)

where's selva? 

[sp=200]









[/sp]


----------



## ichigeau (Feb 27, 2011)

damn this girl is so hot... we saw her too when we first saw raikage....
anyone know her name ?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 27, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> damn this girl is so hot... we saw her too when we first saw raikage....
> anyone know her name ?



it's karui


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> it's karui


 
No it's Mabui. Her name was just revealed in the latest chapter.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

..Is Temari carrying a different fan?


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 28, 2011)

Taking


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirius B said:


> Odd, usually Selva would have posted gifs from the latest episode by now, not that I'm complaining though.



Selva is having internet troubles, she should be back soon.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 1, 2011)

I miss Selva-chan...  I hope she's back soon :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 1, 2011)

omg i love you thanks pek
But could the avi be 125 x 125?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 1, 2011)

Me too, I was wondering where she went


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 2, 2011)

I think... I don't know. I've got a hunch that she might have a life or something.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> Selva is having internet troubles, she should be back soon.



I hope so, so much worthy Zetsu gifs this episode, I need them all


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 3, 2011)

Früt said:


> I think... I don't know. I've got a hunch that she might have a life or something.



Not anymore  she's in my basement now.


----------



## G (Mar 3, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Not anymore  she's in my basement now.


o_O!!
FORCE HER TO SUCK YOUR PENIS CREATE SOME NEW GIFS NOW!!!


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 3, 2011)

YOU MEAN MY VAG No, do your own GIF's  


 jokes


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2011)

201.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Somnus (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn we need a .gif of the scene that Sai tells Sakura that it's partially her fault, and so she lowers her head slowly, and make that scene fast as hell so we can have a headbanging Sakura


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

IIRC Selva's in Egypt so it's obvious why her internet isn't working. Strange that the government hasn't brought it back yet


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2011)

What, I thought they did, this is why I don't watch the news


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully it'll be back soon. 

I guess I could make some gifs in Selva's stead. Requests? :33


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I guess I could make some gifs in Selva's stead. Requests? :33


If it's possible, can you make these 2 gifs : when mizukage's bodyguard is using byakugan to see what's going wrong with Danzo, and also when Madara says "Yo" and appears behind Naruto at the end of the episode.
It would be great.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 3, 2011)

Need a gif of the last scene with Tobi+Naruto.


----------



## Sunnyfox (Mar 3, 2011)

1 or more with Gaara? plz
i will credit you of course.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> If it's possible, can you make these 2 gifs : when mizukage's bodyguard is using byakugan to see what's going wrong with Danzo, and also when Madara says "Yo" and appears behind Naruto at the end of the episode.
> It would be great.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 3, 2011)

Need a Gif of the preview for next episode which had A's Raiton no Yoroi.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 Madara


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Need a Gif of the preview for next episode which had A's Raiton no Yoroi.


----------



## the funk (Mar 3, 2011)

a Hinata Gif from todays episode? please :33


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 4, 2011)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Enigma!


----------



## Egotism (Mar 4, 2011)

I need the Zetsu Gif when he came in and surprised the Kages with his Hello


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for my sudden absence >.< I was having some problems with my internet company lol DX and thanks Enigma for making the gifs ^^

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 201_


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 201_


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 201_


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay Selva's back...with ZETSU GIFS!!!

If only I could rep you right now 

I'm going to take all them gifs now 

EDIT: Thanks for your awesome Gifs making skills Selva


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 4, 2011)

I missed you selva  

May you make a NaruSaku gif please?  Like one where Naruto is watching Sakura walk away and looking longingly at her


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2011)

aww thank you guys  I'm glad you liked the gifs <3
I couldn't resist making these 





Odoriko said:


> May you make a NaruSaku gif please?  Like one where Naruto is watching Sakura walk away and looking longingly at her






Somnus said:


> Damn we need a .gif of the scene that Sai tells Sakura that it's partially her fault, and so she lowers her head slowly, and make that scene fast as hell so we can have a headbanging Sakura


When exactly was that?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

Enigma said:


> IIRC Selva's in Egypt so it's obvious why her internet isn't working. Strange that the government hasn't brought it back yet



selva san lives in egypt? ooohhh.

Hey Selva san, would you provide us with some gifs of Mei's glorious attributes? <3


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Mar 4, 2011)

Re: Naruto Shippuden Gifs Thread



Selva said:


> When exactly was that?



A few minutes before this scene. This crying scene was Sakura's response to Sai talk. Go Sai!!


Also I'll be saving some in my photobucket. I was wondering if it would be possible to make the SN scenes when Naruto is in bed thinking about Sasuke

1770


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my may I use that avatar too!?? 


FREAKIN' CUTE!


Thankyou Selva-chan, your the best :,3


----------



## Destiny1027 (Mar 4, 2011)

Would someone please post a 125x125 gif of Just Sasuke in the beginning of 201 where he's staring a Karin and looks away with an annoyed "hmph"?

Also a 125x125 zoomed up on Sakura's face when she says "shikamaru...please don't say anymore"

She looked so pretty ^_^

Thank you in advance, if anyone decides to do it. =)


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 4, 2011)

Someone should definitely make gifs of Sasuke being surrounded by blue flames.


----------



## horushaxx (Mar 4, 2011)

Taking plz


----------



## The Last Of Senju (Mar 4, 2011)

hey....so, I'm new here. I see, you all are making really awesome gifs. I know, here is a place to shippuuden animations,but I dream of some gifs from sannins battle(natably tsunade's attacks) and tsunade vs orochimaru&kabuto fight(notably first tsunade's punch )
can you tell me, where can i find those gifs or make something like this for me?
hah, i hope, i don't make too many howlers...I'm sorry for my bad english...I'm from Poland ;]


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 4, 2011)

Sai is so cute.. pek

he's like a little cupid


----------



## Sunnyfox (Mar 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> Sorry for my sudden absence >.< I was having some problems with my internet company lol DX and thanks Enigma for making the gifs ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 201_



can i takle the one with Gaara?  will credit you!


----------



## horushaxx (Mar 4, 2011)

Taking plz


----------



## Aiku (Mar 4, 2011)

SELVA, YOU BEAST.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Mar 4, 2011)

good gif


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 4, 2011)

mmm Sakura's child bearin hips

someone should make a caption on Ino's gif that says: "...and i didn't get 2 suk Sasuke's d**k"


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Sai is so cute.. pek
> 
> he's like a little cupid



          .


----------



## Midaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back Selva-chan


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> [/spoiler]




taken please


----------



## Midaru (Mar 5, 2011)

This week episode


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2011)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible to make the SN scenes when *Naruto is in bed thinking about Sasuke*


That sounds wrong lol 








Destiny1027 said:


> Would someone please post a 125x125 gif of Just Sasuke in the beginning of 201 where he's staring a Karin and looks away with an annoyed "hmph"?
> 
> Also a 125x125 zoomed up on Sakura's face when she says "shikamaru...please don't say anymore"


 



Sunnyfox said:


> can i takle the one with Gaara?  will credit you!


Sure. I made a 125x125 one instead because you're still a junior member:





Nachrael said:


> Someone should definitely make gifs of Sasuke being surrounded by blue flames. : datass








Aiku said:


> SELVA, YOU BEAST. : awesome


Thank you /ohpek



Midaru said:


> Welcome back Selva-chan : wtf : <3


Thank you Mida <3



horushaxx said:


> Taking plz : )





【Temari】 said:


> taken please : <3


Sure ^^


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> .



                                  .


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 5, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Sai is so cute.. pek
> 
> he's like a little cupid



Isn't he though? 

And, wow. The quality of these gifs are amazing... And I'd heard people saying the animation sucked.


----------



## the hokage of lol (Mar 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> That sounds wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what episode are they in? 
amazing gifs by the way


----------



## Sunako (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll take this one XD


----------



## Destiny1027 (Mar 5, 2011)

Selva said:


>


Thank you so much Selva, they look great!!!


----------



## Kage (Mar 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> That sounds wrong lol



brooding bad but contemplative naruto so _cute_ 

avy of the last? i'll luv you moar than yesterday >_>


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 5, 2011)

^So true. Makes me want to hug him so badly.


----------



## Kage (Mar 6, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> ^So true. Makes me want to hug him so badly.



it does. 

he needs one. or two.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Selva-chan you're the best


----------



## Selva (Mar 6, 2011)

thank you Mida 


Kage said:


> brooding bad but contemplative naruto so _cute_
> 
> avy of the last? i'll luv you moar than yesterday >_>


----------



## Kage (Mar 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> thank you Mida



i only asked for one but you...

I WILL NOW USE THEM ALL.

Selvaaaaaaaaaa~ pek


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh Naru, you look so molestable.  



Eru Lawliet said:


> ^So true. Makes me want to hug him so badly.





Kage said:


> it does.
> 
> he needs one. or two.



*coughs*


----------



## DiScO (Mar 6, 2011)

ähmm can someone make one with Naruto where he uses rasengan ,in the preview ?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> Sorry for my sudden absence >.< I was having some problems with my internet company lol DX and thanks Enigma for making the gifs ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 201_



Taking the gaara one 
if you want rep tell me :33


----------



## C-No (Mar 7, 2011)

Selva, I made sure I got my biddie as my avy and Sasuke as my sig. I gave you credit in it though and I'll probably change my avy to one of the others soon.

Edit: I just realized the avatar isn't working. It happens every time and I have no clue why. Shouldn't this be the right size already?


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2011)

You're still a junior member and the other avas I posted are for senior 
Use this instead:



DiScO said:


> ähmm can someone make one with Naruto where he uses rasengan ,in the preview ?


----------



## rozzalina (Mar 8, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Oh Naru, you look so molestable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Four 

i quite agree though :B


----------



## Enigma (Mar 8, 2011)

C-No said:


> Selva, I made sure I got my biddie as my avy and Sasuke as my sig. I gave you credit in it though and I'll probably change my avy to one of the others soon.
> 
> Edit: I just realized the avatar isn't working. It happens every time and I have no clue why. Shouldn't this be the right size already?



Didn't I make the Sasuke sig?


----------



## Sunnyfox (Mar 8, 2011)

ty Selva for the Gaara redimension gif. 

by the way...can we use it at the same time someone use it? if not...i will use it later


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

Can someone make a sig of this?  Selva or Enigma?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 199_



I wonder if raikage has window insurance


----------



## Selva (Mar 9, 2011)

Sunnyfox said:


> ty Selva for the Gaara redimension gif.
> 
> by the way...can we use it at the same time someone use it? if not...i will use it later


You're welcome ^^ yeah I guess you can use it.



Kαrin said:


> Can someone make a sig of this?  Selva or Enigma?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 9, 2011)

I love you!


----------



## DiScO (Mar 9, 2011)

thank you ,you?re awesome


----------



## Destiny1027 (Mar 10, 2011)

Episode 202- As Sasuke deflects the samurai's attack only when it's zoomed up on his face...*sig form*
 Pretty please...


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_ 








Raikage


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2011)

*Sig*:

Juugo talking smack, asking who's next, right before it cut to the Raikage.


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_ 









- preview -


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 10, 2011)

Thx so much Selva. You're simply the best!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm...should I use this or not. It just pains me to see Zetsu in pain. Oh well, Zetsu makes it look good.

Thanks Selva, you did a great job as always.


----------



## Destiny1027 (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look wonderful Selva!!!


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

aww thank you guys  I'm glad you liked them 


Klue said:


> *Sig*:
> 
> Juugo talking smack, asking who's next, right before it cut to the Raikage.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 10, 2011)

@Selva 

could you make a sig from the second video ,from 7:25-7:38 r4 ?


----------



## Dei (Mar 10, 2011)

Could i get an avatar with any of jugos crazy moments and a sig with the laser scene
Reps will be awarded.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 10, 2011)

_Juugo: -Fear my powe...
Raikage: -GTFO of this anime you noob_


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _Juugo: -Fear my powe...
> Raikage: -GTFO of this anime you noob_


rotfl this gives me an idea:


----------



## Destiny1027 (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> rotfl this gives me an idea:


Oh Selva...you beast.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_



*Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_ 







Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 202_



I'm taking these three. Thank you.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 10, 2011)

This ep was just so sexy, funny and awesome


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> rotfl this gives me an idea:



Dat Selva!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> rotfl this gives me an idea:


can i use this?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> rotfl this gives me an idea:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



    

Gold. Pure gold.

Dat Raikage!  Owning your schizophrenic pokémons.





Edit: In honour of these magnificent Raikage Gifs >>


----------



## C-No (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> You're still a junior member and the other avas I posted are for senior
> Use this instead:



Thanks



Enigma said:


> Didn't I make the Sasuke sig?


My mistake I got it confused with one of Selva's

I see sow many good gifs that I'm going to have to use later on also.

Did anyone else picture it being brighter at the summit or was it just me?


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> rotfl this gives me an idea:


:repstorm 

Can I take the first one?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 10, 2011)

could you make juugo lazer gifs selva?


----------



## C-No (Mar 10, 2011)

Was there a gif of the fight Sasuke had with the samurai? I know there were headshots of him when he used the chidori blade and then looking back, but anything of the fight? like in between 2:25 and 2:31 of this vid? Link removed
Any avy would be cool, but I don't know if that would fit.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome job Selva :WOW

[sp=Made a few]









[/sp]


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 10, 2011)

Where is the gif where Naruto starts his Rasengan on Madara right when he snuck up on him.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

It was right above you


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Enigma, can you freeze the gif of the Raikage A elbowing Jugo for me?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

You mean like freeze the end of the gif?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> You mean like freeze the end of the gif?


I mean freeze the part where the Raikage elbows Jugo. Its so I can put up the animated version of it as a screenshot onto 'Elbow' on Narutopedia.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 10, 2011)

im so taking this one.  lightsaber
rep+cred 4 u selva


----------



## C-No (Mar 10, 2011)

Could you do that gif for me, Enigma? I went back and looked and didn't see it.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I mean freeze the part where the Raikage elbows Jugo. Its so I can put up the animated version of it as a screenshot onto 'Elbow' on Narutopedia.



Oh, gotcha. :33



This good?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

C-No said:


> Could you do that gif for me, Enigma? I went back and looked and didn't see it.



Selva did make it :33


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Oh, gotcha. :33
> 
> 
> 
> This good?


Completely freeze the gif right when the Elbow hits to make it a screenshot, please?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

Oops sorry I misunderstood


----------



## C-No (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Selva did make it :33


I swear I looked twice and didn't see it, thanks. Is that too much for an avy? And because I'll die if I don't know what page it's on, can you tell me?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

C-No said:


> I swear I looked twice and didn't see it, thanks. Is that too much for an avy? And because I'll die if I don't know what page it's on, can you tell me?



I was able to make this since you're a jr member


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

Selva or Enigma, would one of you mind making some from the shots of Madara's mask. There were a few frontal views with his face emrging from the shadow. The one with the side view of his head/mask would be so awesome


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Oops sorry I misunderstood


Is there a way to remove the border and increase the quality?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, Chibason :33



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Is there a way to remove the border and increase the quality?



Sure. Also, is there a specific size you want?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Sure. Also, is there a specific size you want?


Sure, how about 250 MB?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

What? I'm talking about picture size. Something like 400x270.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> What? I'm talking about picture size. Something like 400x270.


Oh. Well hm...600x300?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Oh. Well hm...600x300?



Sure. Just to let you know, no picture can ever be 250mb


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

[sp=SuperSaiyaMan12]Here's the size you wanted



I made another version that kept the aspect ratio

[/sp]


----------



## C-No (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I was able to make this since you're a jr member


Thank u. I'll give you cred once I use it. I really appreciate you going through the trouble.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Enigma, looks like the picture's are okay now.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

C-No said:


> Thank u. I'll give you cred once I use it. I really appreciate you going through the trouble.



No problem. I enjoy doing these. :33



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Thanks Enigma, looks like the picture's are okay now.



You're welcome.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Selva or Enigma, would one of you mind making some from the shots of Madara's mask. There were a few frontal views with his face emrging from the shadow. The one with the side view of his head/mask would be so awesome



[sp]  

[/sp]

Tell me if you'd like more. :33


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2011)

Sasuke set if anyone wants it


----------



## DiScO (Mar 11, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Sasuke set if anyone wants it




I want the sig


----------



## Midaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Oh Naru, you look so molestable.



I know he does


----------



## Blaze (Mar 11, 2011)

Any gif ava of 150x200 of Sasuke in the latest episode?
Taking this.

EDIT:
Also this:


Enigma said:


> Sasuke set if anyone wants it


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

People doesnt know he was already molested :ho


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> Raikage



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Selva again


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> Tell me if you'd like more. :33



Awesome, bro!!! I am taking these and will credit you when I use them 

Thank you


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Who was this guy again?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 12, 2011)

^

His name is Shee/Shi. He's a support type; medic and sensor nin.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> 
> His name is Shee/Shi. He's a support type; medic and senso ninr.



Oh, thanks.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 13, 2011)

any temari gif please


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> Tell me if you'd like more. :33



I'd like some more madara gifs of the latest ep. if possible :33
Though I probably wont use them on here.

Will rep, too, offc

Edit: Also, from the latest ep. a gif of the first samurai approaching Sasuke and then Sasuke cuts/kills him without moving (The gif starting as the first samurai starts approaching and the gif ending before sasuke moves after cutting/killing him) would be awesome :33

Will rep offc ^^


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll take this!


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 13, 2011)

nice gifts especially the ones with the Raikage


----------



## Sunako (Mar 14, 2011)

KARIN GIFS PLEASE?


----------



## jux (Mar 17, 2011)

NARUTO AND SASUKE 'CHOSEN BY FATE' GIFS PLZ


----------



## Will Of Fire (Mar 17, 2011)

Let the gifs come.


----------



## vered (Mar 17, 2011)

RS red eyes Gif please.
also his sons Gifs.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 17, 2011)

150x150 avi of Sasuke (the moment where Madara says 'Naruto and Sasuke have been chosen by fate'). please?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 17, 2011)

its my first time to request here

so yeah, I want to request hot temari gif in episode 203, thanks! rep and credits to whoever who make it


----------



## Klue (Mar 17, 2011)

Rikudou avi, without Madara's massive head in the background.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 17, 2011)

Can someone do a gif of Raikage's power bomb? Preferably not too small either. At least 150x150, or something about this size:


Would be much appreciated.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 17, 2011)

Sasuke using Susanoo sig ,pleace


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

These are the gifs I made. I'll see if I can make your requests guys. My laptop is acting like a little bitch atm lol >_>

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_


----------



## Kage (Mar 17, 2011)

is it wrong to lol at the raikage pimp smack?


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_ 




















-preview-


----------



## Sesha (Mar 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_



Awesome, but do you think you could make one continuous gif of these two sequences?



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how Mizukage's jutsu actually look like lava, as opposed to in the manga where it just looked like white goo.


----------



## DiScO (Mar 17, 2011)

selva, good  job


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 17, 2011)

made a few: 

*203: *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Mar 17, 2011)

Muuux :WOW


jux said:


> NARUTO AND SASUKE 'CHOSEN BY FATE' GIFS PLZ : wtf






vered said:


> RS red eyes Gif please.





Klue said:


> Rikudou avi, without Madara's massive head in the background.








Kαrin said:


> 150x150 avi of Sasuke (the moment where Madara says 'Naruto and Sasuke have been chosen by fate'). please? : wtf






Kage said:


> is it wrong to lol at the raikage pimp smack? ; 33


Of course not 




Sesha said:


> Awesome, but do you think you could make one continuous gif of these two sequences?


Muuux just made the full scene into one gif ^^


----------



## Kage (Mar 17, 2011)

ib4 jux :WOW



> Of course not


you sure do know the way to a gals heart


----------



## jux (Mar 18, 2011)

<3 Selva



Kage said:


> ib4 jux :WOW



:WOW :WOW


----------



## 【Temari】 (Mar 18, 2011)

temari is mine. thank you


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 18, 2011)

SELVA pek


----------



## Sunako (Mar 18, 2011)

wicked , the animation's awesome!


----------



## Ayamee (Mar 18, 2011)

ilu 

Could someone make me a gif of SaiSaku in ep 81?  The scene where they were standing under an umbrella


----------



## Synn (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome gifs, Selva


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2011)

Selva, any chance that I can get a .GIF in avatar format of the part where Sasuke's Kusanagi clatters to the floor while partially obstructing our view on him only to have him Shunshin out of sight once the sword hits the ground as he rushes the Raikage?

Thanks. Love and reps due


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 18, 2011)

Selva for president! Thank you for all these gifs every week.


----------



## Yoko (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, can anyone do a GIF of the Raikage going V2?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 18, 2011)

God this one is hot, i wish to take selva, same old same old


----------



## Judecious (Mar 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_



This is nice


----------



## Enigma (Mar 18, 2011)

Yokokorama said:


> Hey, can anyone do a GIF of the Raikage going V2?


----------



## Yoko (Mar 18, 2011)

This is amazing! Is it okay with you if I use it in my signature?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 18, 2011)

Yokokorama said:


> This is amazing! Is it okay with you if I use it in my signature?



Sure.           :33


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 18, 2011)

geez if it's a preview do u guys mind to at least keep it wrapped?  i understand it doesn't count as a true spoiler but i think as a curtousy would be nice.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 19, 2011)

Could someone do a GIF of when Sasuke looks back right before Raikage pimpslaps him?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2011)

Super Saiyan Raikage!!!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 19, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Could someone do a GIF of when Sasuke looks back right before Raikage pimpslaps him?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sesha (Mar 19, 2011)

Speaking of which, anyone mind making a gif of the neck chop alone?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Speaking of which, anyone mind making a gif of the neck chop alone?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 19, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



If possible, could you resize it to avatar size too?


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 203_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo selva can u make 1 of Sasuke's rape face @ 7:47


----------



## HeroofTime (Mar 19, 2011)

May I get a gif of the part in the latest episode when a tear falls down Gaara and then all the Sand comes bursting out of his Gourd.


----------



## horushaxx (Mar 20, 2011)

Taking plz


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 21, 2011)

Luiz said:


> If possible, could you resize it to avatar size too?



sure: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 21, 2011)

HeroofTime said:


> May I get a gif of the part in the latest episode when a tear falls down Gaara and then all the Sand comes bursting out of his Gourd.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HeroofTime (Mar 21, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much +reps


----------



## Worst Nightmare (Mar 21, 2011)

awesome job on making gifs, I might join and help make some gifs  never know!


----------



## Vacation (Mar 23, 2011)

Now we do. You just said you might


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 24, 2011)

*204:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 24, 2011)

*204:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thanx Muuux*


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 24, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *204:*



Taking this ^^


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 24, 2011)

Can someone make gif of Killer Bee walking at 03:08 - 03:12 or something?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 24, 2011)

Ano, could someone make some 150x150 gifs of Sasuke (from the newest episode) :33


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome gifs Muuux XD I made some too but most of the them you already posted so I'll post some avas instead =P

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

Some more:

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah, thanks my dear


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_ 




















Poor Zetsu


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2011)

*I love this gif
*


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 24, 2011)

Supreme Storm said:


> Can someone make gif of Killer Bee walking at 03:08 - 03:12 or something?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The greatest evil (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, already a wonderful animations Thank you very much

Please Animated for Sasuke he was hung from the ceiling


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 24, 2011)

can someone make a gif of mifune's clash with sasuke?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Mar 24, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *204:*




mine 
10chars


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Can someone make an avatar when Sasuke tells Mizukage not to interfere and turns his MS on?

It should be 12:24 - 12:26


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *204:*





Selva said:


> Poor Zetsu





Selva said:


>



*Fap fap fap* Zetsu...so much Zetsu. 

I'm taking them all thanks you two


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

The greatest evil said:


> Please Animated for Sasuke he was hung from the ceiling








crystalblade13 said:


> can someone make a gif of mifune's clash with sasuke?








uchia2000 said:


> Can someone make an avatar when Sasuke tells Mizukage not to interfere and turns his MS on?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2011)

..Does the Tsuchikage's jutsu STILL not make any damn sense to anyone else?  Is it just me? 

I mean, it looks cool and all but.. what?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..Does the Tsuchikage's jutsu STILL not make any damn sense to anyone else?  Is it just me?
> 
> I mean, it looks cool and all but.. what?



It's basically matter manipulation.

If you get caught inside that cube thing, he can disintegrate you down to molecules and atoms, even.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> Awesome gifs Muuux XD I made some too but most of the them you already posted so I'll post some avas instead =P
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_



*Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_ 





Taking.

+reps


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some more:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_



So taking this one. Nice work.


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Taking.
> 
> +reps


Use this one instead cause you're still a junior member:


----------



## The greatest evil (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Thank you very much

Very cool work


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 24, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



epic shit dude. will rep+cred


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> Awesome gifs Muuux XD I made some too but most of the them you already posted so I'll post some avas instead =P
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_



Could you make the same avatar but 150x200 instead, please? 

Will rep and credit, of course. :33


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 24, 2011)

can anyone make a gif of naruto with the snow on his head opening his eyes?


----------



## Aiku (Mar 24, 2011)

Selva said:


>



BEAST.


----------



## Selva (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Killer Bee 


Synn said:


> Could you make the same avatar but 150x200 instead, please?






makeoutparadise said:


> can anyone make a gif of naruto with the snow on his head opening his eyes?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Selva, could we have Mei (The Mizukage) melting Susano'o?


----------



## Vash (Mar 24, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> can anyone make a gif of naruto with the snow on his head opening his eyes?



Do you mean this?
​


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 24, 2011)

Killerbee is da man  
lol great gifs Selva-chan, 

Naru looks so kawaii!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 24, 2011)

Woop said:


> Do you mean this?
> ​



Yush!!!!!! thx1!!!


----------



## Kage (Mar 24, 2011)

Woop said:


> Do you mean this?
> ​



lol. aww.

wait. he doesn't have that adorable frostbite on his nose


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, love. pek

You're the best


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 24, 2011)

I should have waited for this episode to make my Sasu-set. 

And either way everybody already has avy'd/sig'd the best Sasuke moments.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I get Sasuke avatar on him upside down looking at Mifune/Danzou???


----------



## AniMeFaN23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



as a new member i need an av, anyone think they can make this an av but without the raikgae part, just sasuke with susanoo and black flames when it started. would be much appreciated.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2011)

can someone make kakashi ava when he's covering his sharingan?


----------



## Vash (Mar 25, 2011)

MS81 said:


> can someone make kakashi ava when he's covering his sharingan?



Is this any good?
​


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hey Selva, could we have Mei (The Mizukage) melting Susano'o?


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_



150x200 avy, is that possible?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Woop said:


> Is this any good?
> ​



cool!!!


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucrecia said:


> 150x200 avy, is that possible?


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Selva


----------



## Motochika (Mar 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_



*Spoiler*: _Ep. 204_ 





Can I get an avy of Onoki just when he forms the Jinton Cube no sasuke? With the measurements of 128 by 128 pixels or 1.00 MB.

Thanks and rep your way.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 25, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Are they from an omake?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Episode 204.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 25, 2011)

I mean, are they from an omake or are they part of the episode?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Episode 204, Part of it that is.


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> Awesome gifs Muuux XD I made some too but most of the them you already posted so I'll post some avas instead =P



sexy, great job


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone make me a gif of when Mifune and Sasuke clash in Ava form. 150x150 pl0x


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 25, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Can someone make me a gif of when Mifune and Sasuke clash in Ava form. 150x150 pl0x



I second this.


----------



## Selva (Mar 26, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Can someone make me a gif of when Mifune and Sasuke clash in Ava form. 150x150 pl0x


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 26, 2011)

excellent work


----------



## Enigma (Mar 26, 2011)

awesome gifs selva


----------



## gon66 (Mar 26, 2011)

سلام اختي ابي مقاس صور 150 -150 بليز
[/IMG]


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I have a sig[Senior Member Limits] of Onoki using the dust Cube?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2011)

How about a GIF of when Sasuke tells Mizukage to do not interfere, after she introduces herself to him?


----------



## Ace (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for this info.


----------



## Selva (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can I have a sig[Senior Member Limits] of Onoki using the dust Cube?


Already posted a couple pf pages back:



Luiz said:


> How about a GIF of when Sasuke tells Mizukage to do not interfere, after she introduces herself to him?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 28, 2011)

Something with Sasuke


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> Already posted a couple pf pages back:



Without the Mizukage part and in avy size? 

Edit: Dang, Mizukage is so pretty and sexy.


----------



## Laffite (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anyone do a Tsuchikage avatar? 125x125 will rep of course


----------



## Selva (Mar 28, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Without the Mizukage part and in avy size?


Already posted before 


Judecious said:


> Something with Sasuke


Check the previous pages. Shitload of Sasuke gifs are posted 


Laffite said:


> Can anyone do a Tsuchikage avatar? 125x125


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2011)

Can You make this one an Avy, Please


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys! what do you use to make Gifs?


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Hey guys! what do you use to make Gifs?


 a tutorial.



Zen-aku said:


> Can You make this one an Avy, Please


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2011)

requesting any RS gifs that appeared in today ep.
all of them please.they were all awesome.!!


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_ 









Will make some more later tonight (unless someone else makes them *wink* )


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_



those are awesome!!!


----------



## Synn (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome gifs, Selva!  I'm 24'd but I'll rep :3


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


>


HOLY FUCKING FUCK FUCKETY FUCKERTON FUCKS I LOVE THESE SO MUCH IM HARD JUST BY DOWNLOADING THEM OH GOD THERES CUM EVERWHERE JESUS FUCK I GOTTA SCRAPE IT OFF THE WALLS MOTHER OF GOD LOOK AT THESE ONE IS AWESOME ONE IS ADORABLE IM GOING TO VIOLATE YOU AND THESE GIFS


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 31, 2011)

Some Madara and Raikage gifs
*205:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayamee (Mar 31, 2011)

Those gifs are awesome!!!! OH MY GOD.  

I'd rep you both a thousand times if I can. :33


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 31, 2011)

Muuux said:


> [/SPOILER]



Lol this looks like Madara is teleporting just near by and then pops up in front of us. "peek-a-boo!".
I would love to use that as my signature, but I'm still in love with my current one. 

+reps


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Lol this looks like Madara is teleporting just near by and then pops up in front of us. "peek-a-boo!".
> I would love to use that as my signature, but I'm still in love with my current one.
> 
> +reps



Yeah, I had a lot of fun making that one 



Ayamee said:


> Those gifs are awesome!!!! OH MY GOD.
> 
> I'd rep you both a thousand times if I can. :33



Thanks, both of ya!


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome RS gifs!!!!!pek


----------



## The greatest evil (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you very much for the wonderful work

Good luck to you


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I use the second one, please?


----------



## Ayamee (Mar 31, 2011)

Where do you guys download Shippuuden videos, btw?


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG! is it possible to insert a text saying "MUST NOT... FAP!" in this gif?


----------



## jemiesranova (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayamee said:


> Where do you guys download Shippuuden videos, btw?



why do not you just look for his CD, then you do not need anymore download.


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

Great gifs Muuux C:

*Spoiler*: _preview_ 






















Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can I use the second one, please?


Sure you can XD



Jizznificent said:


> OMG! is it possible to insert a text saying "MUST NOT... FAP!" in this gif?


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Oh my God

I love you.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 31, 2011)

MAH BOI!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> Great gifs Muuux C:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _preview_



Fuck yeah.  

Awesome gifs everyone!


----------



## Motochika (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_



LOVELY!

I'll take these + rep. Fantastic work


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> a tutorial.



Thank you!


----------



## gon66 (Mar 31, 2011)

[/IMG]
150-150size


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 31, 2011)

Can someone make my gif a lot bigger. The one in my sig. Thanks


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_



*Spoiler*: _Ep. 205_ 





Why is he so.. sasuke-ish.. -_-

And awesome gifs, everyone!


----------



## Blaze (Mar 31, 2011)

Great work guys. SO many awesome gifs. Nice work as always Selva.


Scizor said:


> Why is he so.. sasuke-ish.. -_-


Well they are related by blood.


It did remind me of the Sasuke genjutsu he did on the Kumo shinobi as well.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Great work guys. SO many awesome gifs. Nice work as always Selva.
> 
> Well they are related by blood.



:ho



Blaze said:


> It did remind me of the Sasuke genjutsu he did on the Kumo shinobi as well.



Indeed..


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


>


you are my new f'king hero!


----------



## Zach (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> Great gifs Muuux C:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _preview_



Awesome gifs. Can I use these 2?


>



Nice


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> Any of Raikage trying to know the shit out of Madara, but Madara phases and he goes through the wall(at the begginning ?


Already made.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

Stealing these two!

Also, can someone may a Senior Member Sized Avatar of the Jubi?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

I will rep when I can Selva.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 31, 2011)

May i get a senior sized Ava of this?


----------



## Ayamee (Mar 31, 2011)

Selva said:


>



I love you Selva :33 I'd rep once I can.


----------



## Kisuke (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome gifs, taking the Yugito one, +reps


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why is he so.. sasuke-ish.. -_-
> 
> And awesome gifs, everyone!



yes people said his outline was sasuke like in the manga as well but this ep certainly made his appereance even more unclear.and welll they are related after all
to me it seems like a fusion between sasuke outline and pain outline especially with the robes being so akatsuki like.


----------



## Selva (Apr 1, 2011)

lol poor Zetsu 




gon66 said:


> 150-150size






Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Also, can someone may a Senior Member Sized Avatar of the Jubi?


 



Butō Renjin said:


> May i get a senior sized Ava of this?






Zach said:


> Can I use these 2?


Sure ^^


----------



## Mark Uzumaki (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome GIFS


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol poor Zetsu



My poor Zetsu 

EDIT: I'm taking the GIF, even though it doesn't really capture Zetsu's awesomeness...but it has Zetsu in it nonetheless. Thanks Selva...still can't rep though


----------



## FearTear (Apr 1, 2011)

_"Are you dead? Zetsu, are you dead? Answer me! ARE YOU DEAD?"_


----------



## gon66 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Aiku (Apr 2, 2011)

SELVA, YOU BEAST. 

THANK YOU FOR MAKING ALL THESE AWESOME GIFS.


----------



## xZanniraX (Apr 2, 2011)

>



XD awesome
your amazing Selva


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 3, 2011)

Ffffffffffffffffffffff----why is it so goddamn cute???   pek  

I so wished Kishi showed more interaction between them.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why is he so.. sasuke-ish.. -_-
> 
> And awesome gifs, everyone!



You talk like that's a bad thing.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2011)

Luiz said:


> You talk like that's a bad thing.



Not necissarily a bad thing, but it doesn't suit him, imo


----------



## enyamatrix91 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool gifs =D


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright, Sasuke sigs and 150x150 avis from the new opening, also the part where Sakura stands between Sasuke and Naruto and then it moves to scene where she cries, Sasuke behind her. :33 Onegai.


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

Made these pretty quick... will make more avas and gifs later ^^

*Spoiler*: _OP_


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _OP_


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Taking these


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone make a gif with Sakura's crying face and Sasuke is shown behind? Without Naruto in the picture.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone make an ava from Mei in OP?

Also awesome gifs


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*


Selva said:




Spoiler: OP 























Click to expand...


Can I use some of these*


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

ill try to do some of the requests but i'm not as good as selva


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Tobi-kun01 said:


> Can someone make a gif with Sakura's crying face and Sasuke is shown behind? Without Naruto in the picture.



how's this ?


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Can someone make an ava from Mei in OP?
> 
> Also awesome gifs


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 7, 2011)

Alien said:


>



Yes yes,thank you so muuch :33


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> how's this ?



Looks awesome!

*reps*


----------



## Destiny1027 (Apr 7, 2011)

^ I like this a lot 

When angry Naruto pushed away Sakura. Please?...


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 7, 2011)

Sakura and naruto avi's 150x150 please :33


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the ending's ones.
I want avatar and signature from the TenTen-Ino-Hinata graffity.

PLEASE!!!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


>



My Zetsu, he's so cool 

Thanks Selva


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

Some avas:










I promise I'll make more tonight =P


Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Can I use some of these*


Sure.


Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> My Zetsu, he's so cool
> Thanks Selva


You're welcome ^^


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Destiny1027 said:


> ^ I like this a lot
> 
> When angry Naruto pushed away Sakura. Please?...


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:



Thank you *u*


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Selva, could you make me senior size avatar with that opening scene of Madara with shining sharingan? Nothing else included.


----------



## Destiny1027 (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG THANK YOU!!!! +reps   

Just wondering if you would do the part where Sakura slaps Naruto's hand off of her for not believeing her "confession"...Please?


----------



## Sunako (Apr 7, 2011)

This episode has finally arrived


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Destiny1027 said:


> OMG THANK YOU!!!! +reps
> 
> Just wondering if you would do the part where Sakura slaps Naruto's hand off of her for not believeing her "confession"...Please?





faster version


----------



## Destiny1027 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> faster version



I love you!!!! Thank you. Thank you. Thank you so much, Alien!!! 

(I love how you made it big)


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

lol kiba


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva-san, can you make a sig of Sakura saying "I said I love you" and Sakura talking while hugging Naruto. And an avatar out of Sakura's close up while falling down from the intro? 
Luv u!


----------



## Nagiza (Apr 7, 2011)

Can you plz do an avatar of Naruto first calling her out and her crushed expression?


----------



## Snowwhitequeen (Apr 7, 2011)

Gif with the part where Sakura is falling alone? Please


----------



## Metaro (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:
> 
> I promise I'll make more tonight =P
> 
> ...



I Need this please !in 125x125 size
i will rep and everything!


----------



## Zach (Apr 7, 2011)

Taking                         :33


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 7, 2011)

taking this,... cred+rep


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2011)

COOL GUYS DON'T LOOK AT EXPLOSIONS


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Gifs :33


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for the wonderful pictures

Possible pictures of Gaara and his companions are on the snow


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Apr 7, 2011)

made a few: 


*Spoiler*: _206_


----------



## Kirin (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:



Can I have this one on 125x125 and without the Susanoo scene, please?


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


> made a few:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _206_



Thank you very much

Photos beauty and very beautiful

Well done


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ED_


----------



## Selva (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ED_ 




















Sorry guys, I'd have loved to make more gifs but there's something wrong with my laptop right now >.< I need to fix it first. I'll get to your requests tomorrow.


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you Selva chan very Nice


----------



## FearTear (Apr 7, 2011)

_The Sand Siblings At The Winter Olympic Games 2011_


----------



## Empathy (Apr 7, 2011)

Any Ava versions of Killer Bee and Kisame headbutt ? :33

EDIT




I could use these.  

Will rep and cred for all of them, when I can.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 7, 2011)

im gonna use these  

thanks selva + rep


----------



## Kisuke (Apr 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


> made a few:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _206_



Can i take this? ++reps!


----------



## Kage (Apr 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:



why so sexy selva.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 7, 2011)

WHAT WOULD WE DO WITHOUT YOU, SELVA.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone make me a senior sized avatar or sig of Ponta?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm taking this, rep will be given. 

EDIT: Wait, I'm not experienced enough to have it, am I?


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm taking this, rep will be given.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I'm not experienced enough to have it, am I?



you should be eligible for senior membership now. Go to group memberships and request it.


----------



## Kage (Apr 7, 2011)

^ you can apply for senior membership and then come back for it. you qualify.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nindaime said:


> Can i take this? ++reps!



of course!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Noitora (Apr 7, 2011)

Kisame, so awesome.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 7, 2011)

Great gifs, guys.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 7, 2011)

Needs more bleeding Sasuke face.


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2011)

Made these for teh lulz XD







Nachrael said:


> Hey Selva, could you make me senior size avatar with that opening scene of Madara with shining sharingan? Nothing else included.






Blazing CobaltX said:


> Selva-san, can you make a sig of Sakura saying "I said I love you" and Sakura talking while hugging Naruto. And an avatar out of Sakura's close up while falling down from the intro?










Nagiza said:


> Can you plz do an avatar of Naruto first calling her out and her crushed expression?






Snowwhitequeen said:


> Gif with the part where Sakura is falling alone? Please


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2011)

Metaro said:


> I Need this please in 125x125 size






Kirin said:


> Can I have this one on 125x125 and without the Susanoo scene, please?






Mangetsu126 said:


> im gonna use these


Use this ava instead cause you're still a junior member:




Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone make me a senior sized avatar or sig of Ponta?


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks great but why it is mirrored?


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> That looks great but why it is mirrored?


Opps sorry, I forgot and used the OP I downloaded from YT instead


----------



## Metaro (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh my! Thank you!
Don't you mind If I use it in other forum too?


----------



## Kisuke (Apr 8, 2011)

Taking +reps, will use once im able ;D like 50 posts to go right?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 8, 2011)

Enigma,Could you make sakura and naruto avi's please? 150x150


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

They all look very nice.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 8, 2011)

Taking this one.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> Made these for teh lulz XD


They all look awesome but Lees and Yamato's face made loool.

Please could you make an avatar senior size from where Sakura is falling alone?


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 8, 2011)

Can I maybe please have Sasuke smirking in the Susanoo, in the op, in junior size please?


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Oh my! Thank you!
> Don't you mind If I use it in other forum too?


Yup sure. Love your set btw 



?Rinoa? said:


> Please could you make an avatar senior size from where Sakura is falling alone?






ItachixCC said:


> Can I maybe please have Sasuke smirking in the Susanoo, in the op, in junior size please?


Already posted it the last page:


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 8, 2011)

Didn't see that lol, thanks.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 8, 2011)

Selva said:


>


Oh sorry I should have said that I wanted Sakura's blushing face while hugging him and talking! Can you make that one? 
Sorry please don't be mad , I'll take the others!


----------



## Midaru (Apr 8, 2011)

THANK YOU SELVA, NEE-CHAN pek


----------



## Snowwhitequeen (Apr 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> Made these for teh lulz XD



Thank you *Selva*!


----------



## FearTear (Apr 8, 2011)

_Because you lack... hatred._


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 8, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Taking these, thanks!


----------



## G (Apr 8, 2011)

125x125 version please?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _ED_



Taking.

10char


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _Because you lack... hatred._



Lol, nice.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 9, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, nice.



That gif would be even more awesome if someone would add that Itachi's scene into it.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:





Muuux said:


> made a few:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _206_



Can I take these? Will credit and rep.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 9, 2011)

selva you are the man or woman!!! LOL


----------



## Omolara (Apr 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:



Do you mind if I use any of these? <3




Alien said:


> how's this ?



I need these too, please. May I?



Selva said:


> Made these pretty quick... will make more avas and gifs later ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _OP_



Good God, I love you guys so much. I haven't even started watching the episode yet because the OP is full of so much awesome. I came right over here after the T7 and sinister Sasuke scenes because I just had to have gifs of them. 
+reps for all!


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2011)

My usual randomness 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Oh sorry I should have said that I wanted Sakura's blushing face while hugging him and talking! Can you make that one?






shintenshin said:


> 125x125 version please?






Tia Halibel said:


> Can I take these?


Sure.



MS81 said:


> selva you are the man or woman!!! LOL


lol thanks. I R a woman 



Omolara said:


> Do you mind if I use any of these? <3


Sure you can.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohh Selva


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Had to save some.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Apr 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Can I take these? Will credit and rep.



sure, go ahead! 



Selva said:


> My usual randomness



ahahahaha <3


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 10, 2011)

Can it be a bit slower, and can you extend it untill she says "Your true self"?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> My usual randomness


Classic.^___^


----------



## Selva (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 207_ 




















Poor Samehada


----------



## Selva (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 207_ 




weeeee


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazing gifs Selva, as usual.


----------



## whatuwan (Apr 14, 2011)

Taking this one selva  Repping and crediting


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Ponta looks very pleased by it .

Awesome Gifs Selva.


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 14, 2011)

thank u so much selva


----------



## Zach (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you make an avatar to go along with this?


----------



## Midaru (Apr 14, 2011)

Selva-chan I miss you Honey


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 14, 2011)

Taking this one. Thanks Selva! i owe you rep


----------



## Selva (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys <3 I'm glad you liked the gifs.


Zach said:


> Can you make an avatar to go along with this?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 14, 2011)

Can someone make a gif of Kisame healing, and then standing up, taking off his cloak? That'd be great, thanks.


----------



## Zach (Apr 14, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thanks guys <3 I'm glad you liked the gifs.



Thanks                      pek


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Can someone make a gif of Kisame healing, and then standing up, taking off his cloak? That'd be great, thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 15, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank u very cool


----------



## The Last Of Senju (Apr 15, 2011)

hm...some gif sigs and gif avatars 150x150 with mizukage, please?


----------



## C-No (Apr 15, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some avas:



If it's cool with u I'm coppin all three of these for future use and maybe a sig to if I find one. It's kinda hard to keep up with all this great gifs though. lol.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 15, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much.


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 15, 2011)

Ep.*207 *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 16, 2011)

Kisame,Mizukage and Ao avatar's 150 x 150 please


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hoshigaki Kisame *


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 208_


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 208_


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 208_ 









*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## Kage (Apr 21, 2011)

not as charming as it should be


----------



## FearTear (Apr 21, 2011)

Meh... reading the manga I expected a hand slap 



Yayy, buttsex


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2011)

Noooooooo gross Sharingarm nooooo


----------



## Kisuke (Apr 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 208_


Taking  +reps


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 208_



Taking and +rep.


And can somebody make a gif from the zoom in on a frowning Naruto and the smiling picture of Sakura?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 21, 2011)

Could I have this as 150x150 avi? :33 without that Sasuke part, please.


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you selve Great work


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 208_


 Can I please have these two at 150x150? Will rep, many thanks : )


----------



## Aiku (Apr 21, 2011)

Selva, can I get an avatar of Sasuke when he was saying "Let me out of here" to Madara? 

Without Karin, please. 

And one of Sasuke with his hair getting blown by the wind at the end.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Not many good scenes to make gifs from.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 21, 2011)

Takasubs needs to release.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 21, 2011)

can any one gif that moment where naruto is just frowning and puffing after Kakshi said 
"let him find the answers himself."


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 21, 2011)

>


Omg my baby Karin, can I please have avatar of her shots (only) in either of these?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 22, 2011)

May I have this? Why Thank you Selva!!!
rep+


----------



## horushaxx (Apr 22, 2011)

Taking plz credit and rep ofc


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Apr 22, 2011)

Could you perhaps make this in avatar form of only Karin when you see a close up of her face and she smiles?


----------



## horushaxx (Apr 22, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Taking, credit ofc


----------



## horushaxx (Apr 22, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Taking, credit ofc!


----------



## Estar (Apr 22, 2011)

More ^^ You do great work here =)


----------



## Sunako (Apr 22, 2011)

Your gay is showing *stealing*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh Torune, that's right strip for me 



Selva said:


>



Just casually removing my arm and kicking at you for the laughs, nothing odd about that is there. Oh Madara, you so silly.

Madara likes to play peek-a-boo too it seems.



Awesome Gifs Selva, like always.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2011)

Since the Raw Movie is out.

Could someone make gifs from the movie with Naruto using his Chakra Blade?


----------



## G (Apr 27, 2011)

125x125 version, please.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower GIFS please.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Apr 27, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> May I have this? Why Thank you Selva!!!
> rep+



I dont know why but that smile of hers creeps me out.


----------



## Sito (Apr 28, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Since the Raw Movie is out.
> 
> Could someone make gifs from the movie with Naruto using his Chakra Blade?


If its HQ can you provide me a link?


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Apr 28, 2011)

_"Orgasm no Jutsu"_


_"FAP FAP FAP"_

Sorry, I couldn't help.


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

im bored lol


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 209_


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 209_


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 209_


----------



## Neelix (Apr 28, 2011)

Can someone make this into avatar size please?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 28, 2011)

Itachi and danzo avi please :33  150x150


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 28, 2011)

TenTen gifs from the omake please!!!!!!!!!!!
I beg you!


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 209_


 Taking  +reps

And sorry to be a pain, but Is there any chance I could get it in avatar size as well? Thanks : )

EDIT: Actually it seems I can't rep you again yet, I will give it as soon as I can though


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _"FAP FAP FAP"_
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help.



Lol, reminds me of this.



Selva said:


> Naughty Yondie :ho


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 28, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 209_



You are The One


----------



## ℛei (Apr 28, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Selva-chan can I use the first one as a sig?Also can you make a junior size avy from the second one,please


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you all very much
Special thanks to continuous innovation Silva


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Apr 28, 2011)

Can I get one of the Neji corner omake


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

Alien said:


>




That still makes me lol.


----------



## C-No (Apr 28, 2011)

Off topic, but was there any good taijutsu action in episode 208 and 209?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 28, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _"Orgasm no Jutsu"_
> 
> 
> _"FAP FAP FAP"_
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 29, 2011)

good as ever Selva


----------



## Fireball (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Ardeau (Apr 29, 2011)

Fear my grape seeds attack!


 You're slow, even when you're falling.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 30, 2011)

Fireball said:


>


You guys are killing me.


----------



## Midaru (Apr 30, 2011)

Selva-chan my loved sis, I'm passing by here, I'm ok honey, hope you are too pek



FearTear said:


> _"Orgasm no Jutsu"_
> 
> 
> _"FAP FAP FAP"_
> ...



 Are you a dupe of Kenneth?


----------



## xXDesperateDarkShadowsXx (Apr 30, 2011)

Um hi guys, I'm not really new to this forum as I actually visit this place quite a bit, but I finally decided to join up and I have to say I commend all of you who make gifs on your gif making ability, they are great!


----------



## xXDesperateDarkShadowsXx (Apr 30, 2011)

And may I ask, are we able to just ask for gifs here? There's no paying system or anything?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 30, 2011)

​


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 30, 2011)

Soichiro said:


> ​



thank you very much

nice work


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice gifs, Soichiro.



Midaru said:


> Selva-chan my loved sis, I'm passing by here, I'm ok honey, hope you are too pek


Selva is one of the biggest sweethearts here.I hope you're doing okay, Selva!



xXDesperateDarkShadowsXx said:


> Um hi guys, I'm not really new to this forum as I actually visit this place quite a bit, but I finally decided to join up and I have to say I commend all of you who make gifs on your gif making ability, they are great!


Hi!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Selva, you should make some gifs of the New Movie[Naruto Shippuden: The Lost Tower]


----------



## Selva (Apr 30, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Selva-chan my loved sis, I'm passing by here, I'm ok honey, hope you are too /ohpek


Thank you babe. I'm great and I hope you are too 



FoxxyKat said:


> Selva is one of the biggest sweethearts here./glompI hope you're doing okay, Selva!/amuse


aww me is blushing here  thank you foxxy *hugs



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Selva, you should make some gifs of the New Movie[Naruto Shippuden: The Lost Tower]


I made some and posted them in Naruto FC but I forgot to post them here too lol

*Spoiler*: _ The Lost Tower movie_


----------



## Selva (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Lost Tower Movie_ 


























I didn't make that many. I didn't like the movie that much >.<


----------



## G (Apr 30, 2011)

Took one          .


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

If you get a chance, could you make some of the villain guy?


----------



## Zach (Apr 30, 2011)

Soichiro said:


> ​



Awesome gifs. I hope you don't mind if I use these 3.


----------



## The greatest evil (May 1, 2011)

thank you selva You are the best


----------



## xXDesperateDarkShadowsXx (May 1, 2011)

FoxxyKat said:


> Hi!



Hello there.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 1, 2011)

No gifs from the omake?
I feel ignored T_T


----------



## G (May 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _ The Lost Tower movie_



Any other scenes with this girl ?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 1, 2011)

Selva can you make gifs where Naruto uses his Chakra sword in that 4th Movie?


----------



## G (May 1, 2011)

The samurai look like Stormtroopers xD


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 1, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> The samurai look like Stormtroopers xD



Does that mean Suigetsu's Han Solo, and Juugo is Luke Skywalker?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 1, 2011)

Will rep for any 150x150 Killer Bee .gifs


----------



## C-No (May 2, 2011)

Nobody answered my question.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 2, 2011)

Can somebody make a gif of the movie, in the beginning, when Sakura, on Sai's bird, is screaming "Naruto!". :33 
As a 120x120 avatar and as a normal sig. Thank you.


----------



## G (May 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> Credit if using any of my gifs :3



Think you could do a 125x125 version? 
I want a Chojuro set


----------



## The greatest evil (May 4, 2011)

Avalon said:


> Will rep for any 150x150 Killer Bee .gifs


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone do 150x150 avatar Danzo getting sliced?


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2011)

Not so many gifs from today's episode 

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 210_


----------



## Fireball (May 5, 2011)

Gifs from the preview, please.


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2011)

lol the preview was more interesting than the episode itself 

*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## Fireball (May 5, 2011)

Arigato!


*DAT EYE*

*DAT FACE*

*DAT MADNESS*


----------



## G (May 5, 2011)

Great gifs......


----------



## Kαrin (May 5, 2011)

150x150 avi of this, please  (not that zoom out part, please)


----------



## Jin-E (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> Not so many gifs from today's episode



Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> 150x150 avi of this, please  (not that zoom out part, please)


Crazy Sauce


----------



## Kαrin (May 5, 2011)

Thank you Selva-chan. pek


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

Amazing gifs, Selva


----------



## Warsaint777 (May 5, 2011)

Please, please.  Can somebody please make a gif of the AMAZING CLOSEUP OF SASUKE last week that happens just before the crows come out of him.  It happens from about 19:32 to 19:43 and is simply the coolest ten seconds of Sasuke I've looked at so far (haven't seen today's ep-- that ''I'm nuts'' shot looks like it may take the cake).  

PLEASE SOMEBODY MAKE THIS GIF I WILL GIVE YOU ALL OF ME.

thank you


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2011)

You're welcome guys 


Warsaint777 said:


> Please, please.  Can somebody please make a gif of the AMAZING CLOSEUP OF SASUKE last week that happens just before the crows come out of him.  It happens from about 19:32 to 19:43 and is simply the coolest ten seconds of Sasuke I've looked at so far (haven't seen today's ep-- that ''I'm nuts'' shot looks like it may take the cake).
> 
> PLEASE SOMEBODY MAKE THIS GIF I WILL GIVE YOU ALL OF ME.
> 
> thank you


You mean this scene?


Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 209_


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> You're welcome guys
> 
> You mean this scene?



you now own all of him


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can somebody make a gif of the movie, in the beginning, when Sakura, on Sai's bird, is screaming "Naruto!". :33
> As a 120x120 avatar and as a normal sig. Thank you.


Anybody? 



Selva said:


> lol the preview was more interesting than the episode itself
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Preview_


Taking +rep.

EDIT: I have to give some rep to other pepole before I can give it to you, sorry.


----------



## FearTear (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol the preview was more interesting than the episode itself
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Preview_



Most spoilerific preview ever


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2011)

Woha man so many spoilers for a preview


----------



## Fullazare (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> Not so many gifs from today's episode
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 210_


If you don't mind, please can you make a gif from this scene, but a little more longer, until Karin's crash. I find this scene pretty good.

Thank you Selva for these gifs, and especially for the preview's gifs. I don't know who is the animation director for this episode 211, but it seems to be awesome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

Wow, they actually made it like that.

Awesome.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> Not so many gifs from today's episode
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 210_



How about a gif of the bit where Sasuke 'goes super saiyan' by remembering Madara's words about Itachi's love for him? Know, the moment when he screams.


----------



## Kathutet (May 5, 2011)

looks like the team had fun with copy paste no jutsu

the hurrrrrr evil sasuke glare is cut straight from the panel and they gave it a newbie @ mspaint coloring look

i demand reparations
that moment deserved much more attention  this better be fixed in the actual ep


----------



## Kage (May 5, 2011)

mspaint


----------



## FearTear (May 5, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> looks like the team had fun with copy paste no jutsu
> 
> the hurrrrrr evil sasuke glare is cut straight from the panel and they gave it a newbie @ mspaint coloring look
> 
> ...



Still better than Naruto destroys Asura Pain, though


----------



## Odoriko (May 5, 2011)

It's the tree guy!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 5, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> looks like the team had fun with copy paste no jutsu
> 
> the hurrrrrr evil sasuke glare is cut straight from the panel and they gave it a newbie @ mspaint coloring look
> 
> ...



But that's awesome.


----------



## Koi (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol the preview was more interesting than the episode itself
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Preview_


Minor detail, but I'm glad someone decided to make their chakras different colors.  It's started in the manga that everyone's isn't that stupid blue but they seem to have ignored that in the anime.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2011)

Koi said:


> Minor detail, but I'm glad someone decided to make their chakras different colors.  It's started in the manga that everyone's isn't that stupid blue but they seem to have ignored that in the anime.



Yeah haha I love how every1 thinks Narutos base chakra is blue, when in fact it's yellow.


----------



## Koi (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, heh.  His is yellow, Sasuke's is purple.  Sakura has been shown using green chakra for healing, I think, but I dunno if it's canon or whatever.  

What color was Shisui's chakra in Danzou's arm?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 5, 2011)

Think you can make a gif of the scene where Sasuke is screaming followed by the completed susanoo?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 5, 2011)

Can I have one of Danzo blasting Sasuke's Susano'o from behind?


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 5, 2011)

Selva-chan, why do you ignore me?
T_T


----------



## Skywalker (May 5, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Selva-chan, why do you ignore me?
> T_T


She'll/He'll get around to it, don't bitch.


----------



## Uchiha fan (May 5, 2011)

Do you have gif of the scene in today's episode that showed the flashback of Itachi smiling?


----------



## Warsaint777 (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> You're welcome guys
> 
> You mean this scene?



OMFGGG YEAYYAYYY buttt that's only half of it I think.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 5, 2011)

Yo, can I ask for a gif of the moment that Madara is activating his ST jutsu to go save Sasuke [before it turning out innecessary due to Susanoo]?


----------



## The greatest evil (May 6, 2011)

My first job in making the gif


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The greatest evil (May 6, 2011)

Add another three gif


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Midaru (May 6, 2011)

Selva-chan  thanks for the gifs and for being my awesome sis 


owww Karin... 


His face looks badass


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 6, 2011)

Badass? More like insane. In the manga, its showing he's gone over to Complete Monsterdom.


----------



## Kage (May 6, 2011)

i wouldn't call it a reason to fan squeal either


----------



## Midaru (May 6, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Badass? More like insane. In the manga, its showing he's gone over to Complete Monsterdom.



I know  but it's just me :33 when I fist saw this in manga panel I thought that the way he seemed insane makes him looking badass


----------



## Kαrin (May 6, 2011)

He's damn sexy there.


----------



## Sesha (May 7, 2011)

:derp:

I love how the animators faithfully reproduced Kishimoto's pen scratches in Sasuke's hair. He looks like he's transforming into the character from Venture Brothers who's composed entirely of radio static.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

Sesha said:


> :derp:
> 
> I love how the animators faithfully reproduced Kishimoto's pen scratches in Sasuke's hair. He looks like he's transforming into the character from Venture Brothers who's composed entirely of radio static.


So much epicness people made with that panel.


----------



## Blaze (May 7, 2011)

That was such an awesome panel. Great moment.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 7, 2011)

Oh, no! Crazy Sasuke is here.


----------



## G (May 8, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *204:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Could someone make a avatar of this?
With only the beginning with Chojuro's face?
150x150 plz


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

Love sasukes crazy face


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 10, 2011)

Uh Selva? You there?


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh Selva? You there?


yeah still here  errm I can make your requests for the episode in the same day it comes out but after that I can't cause I delete it >.< (my laptop is already full with stuff as it is). Sorry about that guys


----------



## C-No (May 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> She'll/He'll get around to it, don't bitch.


She'll

           .


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2011)

Can someone make a gif of Karin falling down multiple times saying LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR ?


----------



## Selva (May 12, 2011)

^ lol. I'll try to make that XD

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_ 














lol this gif is kinda suggestive.


----------



## Selva (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_ 




















RAPE FACE!


----------



## Selva (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_


----------



## Egotism (May 12, 2011)

Laughing so damn Hard at the rape face


----------



## Neptun (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_
> 
> 
> 
> RAPE FACE!


it's Choji running from that missle all over again


----------



## ℛei (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> ^ lol. I'll try to make that XD
> 
> 
> lol this gif is kinda suggestive.



Oh my .*Taken*

Btw,sad episode


----------



## Estar (May 12, 2011)

Great work selva thanks for this =) I loled so hard at the rapeface ^^


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2011)

Lol Madara's sleeve just floating with the wind. 


I like me some sexual innuendos. 


Lol Danzou. Lol Sasuke.


Danzou: I WANT TO BE A STRIPPER AND YOU CAN'T STOP ME!!!


Hiruzen died laughing at how silly Danzou looks there. 



Great Gifs as always Selva.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 12, 2011)

Awesome work as always Selva!


----------



## Kαrin (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol this gif is kinda suggestive.



I was waiting for this.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 12, 2011)

rape face ftw


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Taking these (if I may) 

Awesome gifs Selva. As always


----------



## The greatest evil (May 12, 2011)

thanks selva chan


----------



## Fullazare (May 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Selva! 

If you don't mind, can you make a gif of the scene with Sasuke who tries to hit Danz? with a chidori, when this one runs and takes Karin as a hostage please?
Thanks.


----------



## The greatest evil (May 12, 2011)

tobi



sasuke & tobi


----------



## Dorzium (May 12, 2011)

Awome Gifs Selva.

Haters gonna hate fits so well with Sasuke's walking rape face.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 12, 2011)

Taking this... and may I have an avatar?


----------



## Nuuskis (May 12, 2011)

Selva, you wouldn't mind making avatars from "Happy Madara" when he says "That's what I wanted to see?"

Can you make three versions:
-gif-image where Madara smiles
-still-image with Madara's neutral face
-still image with Madara's happy face

I can't decide which one of those to use as an avatar before I see them all.

Thanks.


----------



## Selva (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys  I did that "let the bodies hit the floor" and Sasuke's troll face... they kinda look crappy but I tried lol 

*Spoiler*: __ 














Fullazare said:


> If you don't mind, can you make a gif of the scene with Sasuke who tries to hit Danz? with a chidori, when this one runs and takes Karin as a hostage please?






LadyTenTen said:


> Taking this... and may I have an avatar?


The scene was too long for a junior avatar, sorry >.<




Nachrael said:


> Selva, you wouldn't mind making avatars from "Happy Madara" when he says "That's what I wanted to see?"
> 
> Can you make three versions:
> -gif-image where Madara smiles
> ...


Still image as in normal regular ava? I hope this is what you meant lol


----------



## darkap89 (May 12, 2011)

Only a little contribute.

"Sasuke Rape Dance" or Sasuke "You're wrong!"


----------



## Rose (May 12, 2011)

Omg majority of these gif. I am dieing here. 


Even so, awesome job as always Selva.


----------



## FearTear (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thanks guys  I did that "let the bodies hit the floor" and Sasuke's troll face... they kinda look crappy but I tried lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sasuke troll 

If you don't mind, could you make other two gif like these, with





and



on Sasuke's face?


----------



## Chaos Control (May 12, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Only a little contribute.
> 
> "Sasuke Rape Dance" or Sasuke "You're wrong!"



His boots are made for walking


----------



## Fullazare (May 12, 2011)

Thank you Selva!! This is perfect now. You're the best.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> Still image as in normal regular ava? I hope this is what you meant lol



You are God of Gifs!
I think I choose that still-image for my avatar. That gif doesn't have that much content in it after all. (not saying it's your fault though)

Thank you very much!


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 12, 2011)

Thank you Selva, you're the best!

I must learn how to rep in this forum.


----------



## Antdawg (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the last one be made a wee bit smaller? Like under 400.0 kb?


----------



## Dorzium (May 12, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Sasuke troll
> 
> If you don't mind, could you make other two gif like these, with
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah!

Also could you do a haters gonna hate one with Sasuke wearing black sun glasses when you get the chance? That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Egotism (May 12, 2011)

still haven't reach the point I can put gifs in my avy


----------



## Jeαnne (May 12, 2011)

good god , that walking crazy sauce has meme potential


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol this gif is kinda suggestive.


I spent my whole morning looking at this.
Sasuke sure does look like his mother.


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2011)

Great gifes as always selva


----------



## Fireball (May 12, 2011)

Selva, would you mind making the gif of this scene again? I'd like to have it without the font in the way.


----------



## Blaze (May 12, 2011)

^Same here. An ava size as well if you can for me.


----------



## Queen of Fear (May 12, 2011)

I love all the GIFs here! The Sasuke ones really make me laugh!


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> ^ lol. I'll try to make that XD
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_
> 
> ...


Ain't he a little old for you, Sasuke?



Selva said:


> Thanks guys  I did that "let the bodies hit the floor" and Sasuke's troll face... they kinda look crappy but I tried lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


What the? Great work as always, Selva.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thanks guys  I did that "let the bodies hit the floor" and Sasuke's troll face... they kinda look crappy but I tried lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome Selva chan! I'll take the Karin one if ya don't mind .


----------



## Kage (May 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thanks guys  I did that "let the bodies hit the floor" and Sasuke's troll face... they kinda look crappy but I tried lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





having fun selva?


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2011)

Thank you guys, glad you like them XD

*Spoiler*: __ 









This is the best I could do 





Antdawg said:


> Can the last one be made a wee bit smaller? Like under 400.0 kb?






Fireball said:


> Selva, would you mind making the gif of this scene again? I'd like to have it without the font in the way.





Blaze said:


> ^Same here. An ava size as well if you can for me.


 



Kage said:


> having fun selva?


Oh so very much. And the best is yet to come


----------



## Kage (May 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> Oh so very much. And the best is yet to come



I'll bet


----------



## Sadako (May 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
I'm dying here. This might just be the best Naruto gif ever, competing with the Kyuubi-Naruto-hammering-Pein-into-the-ground ones.


----------



## Kαrin (May 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> RAPE FACE!



I felt depressed at this point since I thought this was moment was sad, but when I saw Sasuke's face... Damn, totally ruined it for me.


----------



## drakul (May 13, 2011)

I need a new sig plz.

the one with Danzo releasing teh titragram jutsu(only showing teh signs on his body)


----------



## Dorzium (May 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thank you guys, glad you like them XD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



These are awsome Selva as usual! +reps


----------



## Belbwadous (May 13, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Laughing so damn Hard at the rape face




loll Same here


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke looks hilarious. :rofl

Oh the edit possibilities.


----------



## Milliardo (May 13, 2011)

^ yea i love that scene.

anybody got dibs on sasuke laughing?


----------



## Dorzium (May 13, 2011)

Lol I got an idea of what to do with that Sasuke rape face gif. The Guile's theme goes with everything meme.

Examples.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCT77YNHsk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1iqJqNHX_g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_M2AVv5opg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Here's what I had in mind. Credit for the gif goes to Selva.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (May 14, 2011)

rotfl that sasuke gif


----------



## Dorzium (May 14, 2011)

I edited Selva's walking Sasuke gif a bit. Credit for the base gif itself goes to Selva.

I didn't do much to it though.


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2011)

Rofl Sasuke looks like he's crabwalking out of the frame.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2011)

Priceless stuff with the Sasuke gifs and the Guile theme.  :rofl


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 14, 2011)

I had no internet for a few days, but can you still edit this, Selva? 

Can you cut Hiruzen's shock out? The rest is okay.


----------



## Estar (May 14, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> I edited Selva's walking Sasuke gif a bit. Credit for the base gif itself goes to Selva.
> 
> I didn't do much to it though.


i like it...funny ^^



> Can you cut Hiruzen's shock out? The rest is okay.


You got my support here. Without hiruzen and danzo that gif looks more awesome. Nidaime gained a lot of reputation in this episode


----------



## Jizznificent (May 14, 2011)

is it possible to have "haters gonna hate" appear as soon as sasuke appears with the sun glasses?


----------



## Sorin (May 14, 2011)

sasuke.


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Here's what I had in mind. Credit for the gif goes to Selva.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh, that is _brilliant._


----------



## Blaze (May 14, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> is it possible to have "haters gonna hate" appear as soon as sasuke appears with the sun glasses?


Oh man that is awesome.


So much fun with this episode.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2011)

now with sound
enjoy 
sasuke "don't make a fool out of me danzou. i want my money"


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2011)

Best gif ever.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> now with sound
> enjoy
> sasuke "don't make a fool out of me danzou. i want my money"


holy shit, that would be sick :rofl! lol stewie... 

can't rep you at the moment Addy


----------



## Sword Sage (May 15, 2011)

Can someone please make gifs of Naruto vs Sasuke from the Ninja Storm 2 Cinema.

Here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7POzq-RDKB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Empathy (May 15, 2011)

Take that to a shop. It doesn't belong here.


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> holy shit, that would be sick :rofl! lol stewie...
> 
> can't rep you at the moment Addy



i am doing this to make people laugh. not for reps


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_





Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 211_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take these two.


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2011)

Gifs from the second half only. First half was basically flashbacks.

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 212_


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Omake_


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2011)

That Gai is nightmare fuel.


----------



## Fourangers (May 19, 2011)

Karin looks so fucking cute!


----------



## Sunako (May 19, 2011)

QUALITY ANIMATION OMG

KARIN Y U SO QUTE


----------



## The greatest evil (May 19, 2011)

thank u selva


----------



## Destiny1027 (May 19, 2011)

Selva~ <3


Can I have hospital hug scene please?
Also when Orochimaru bites Sasuke, the part where Sakura grabs his hand please? :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Omake_


Can I have the first gif as an avatar, and I'm taking the second one.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Karin looks so fucking cute!



that was the same reaction she receved in the manga. ofcorse, still made the pedo bare, and reningan bare jokes


----------



## Kage (May 19, 2011)

cute karin is cute


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 19, 2011)

...Why would you hurt the poor Bear Sasuke...it didn't do anything wrong...besides try to eat Karin but last I check eating isn't wrong. I'm getting PETA after you Sasuke, they're still pissed about the Gecko you killed. 




Naruto was expecting Sasuke 

Great Gifs as always Selva.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2011)

just.............. fucking............. die


----------



## Lucrecia (May 19, 2011)

taking             .


----------



## La viuda Negra (May 19, 2011)

Please, can someone make a gif of episode 211? I need the scene where the Hokage put his finger on the ground to find the enemy's position.

I will be eternally grateful and sorry for my poor english.

Thanks!


----------



## Midaru (May 19, 2011)

Selva-chan  Honey, I miss you... 



OMG


----------



## ℛei (May 19, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Omake_



Oh my  .Poor Sai 

Dat Gai


----------



## Rinoa (May 19, 2011)

Selva could you make a senior avatar from this scene, please?!:33

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BrokenBonds (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the new signature Selva  !

Right when I saw that scene I was like, "OMG I NEED THAT AS MY SIG!" It was such an amazing scene .

Need to spread rep before I can rep you again , right when I can I'll rep yah!


----------



## Kαrin (May 20, 2011)

Could someone make a new version of this, where Karin is just blinking. (not lifting her head up)?


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2011)

Destiny1027 said:


> Can I have hospital hug scene please?
> Also when Orochimaru bites Sasuke, the part where Sakura grabs his hand please? /33










Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can I have the first gif as an avatar, and I'm taking the second one.






La viuda Negra said:


> Please, can someone make a gif of episode 211? I need the scene where the Hokage put his finger on the ground to find the enemy's position.


I'm sorry, but I don't have the episode any more 



Midaru said:


> Selva-chan  <3 Honey, I miss you...


How are you lovely? 



•Rinoa• said:


> Selva could you make a senior avatar from this scene, please?!/33






Kαrin said:


> Could someone make a new version of this, where Karin is just blinking. (not lifting her head up)? /wtf


----------



## Kαrin (May 20, 2011)

Arigatou


----------



## Destiny1027 (May 20, 2011)

Selva said:


>


Thank you Selva! +rep 

If it's not too much trouble would you also do the hospital scene where Sasuke is being healed just the part where Sakura smiles, she looked so pretty. 

Thanks in adavance if you decide to do it.


----------



## Rinoa (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Selva.


----------



## handsock (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Rima (May 20, 2011)

Selva, Can I please have a gif avy of Sakura hugging Sasuke from behind? Thank you huns. I'll rep twice.


----------



## Aiku (May 20, 2011)

Lovely GIFS, Selva.


----------



## Dagger92 (May 20, 2011)

Hey!

Gotta say awesome gifs ova here! 

Just thinking if someone could make me ava and gif from episode 205. That Kisame part where Choujuurou talks about him (love that scene so bad!!) I tried to look for it but didn't find. :/


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous work as always, Selva.

Ew, why is the bear snotting?


----------



## Chibason (May 21, 2011)

Hey could someone make one of Madara being sucked into his mask, please?

It happened right after the above scene. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Selva (May 21, 2011)

Destiny1027 said:


> If it's not too much trouble would you also do the hospital scene where Sasuke is being healed just the part where Sakura smiles, she looked so pretty.






Rima said:


> Selva, Can I please have a gif avy of Sakura hugging Sasuke from behind?


 



Chiba said:


> Hey could someone make one of Madara being sucked into his mask, please?


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 21, 2011)

Sasuke looks ready to murder that bitch. It's beautiful.


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2011)

​


----------



## Kagero (May 22, 2011)

I know it was from awhile ago...like episode...166 I believe...but could I request a gif where hinata is crawling towards naruto in the pein fight....?


----------



## Billie (May 22, 2011)

Kagero said:


> I know it was from awhile ago...like episode...166 I believe...but could I request a gif where hinata is crawling towards naruto in the pein fight....?



​


----------



## Fullazare (May 22, 2011)

Awesome gifs _blackssk_. Thank you!


blackssk said:


> ​


----------



## Fourangers (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


>



LOL.


----------



## Sunako (May 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


>



Hottest thing ever.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


>



Lmao.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEF4zH6XHCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 213_ 




Jut Naruto running in the woods cause he looks good *_*  I might go through the episode again tonight and make more. _Might_ =P







Sauce looks like Itachi here O_o





*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## ryz (May 26, 2011)

Icanhaz Yamato doing his wood chaining thingy around Naruto, plz?


----------



## Kagero (May 26, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Omygoodness! thank you so much! pek I love it... <3


----------



## ninjaneko (May 31, 2011)

That Sasuke gif...is the funniest thing ever. I'd like to see the Yamato Wood face on it. 



FoxxyKat said:


> Ain't he a little old for you, Sasuke?
> 
> 
> What the? Great work as always, Selva.


Sasuke likes older men. He joined Orochimaru of his own free will, remember?


----------



## MicaMaca (Jun 1, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Preview_




Hey, I can't remember that Sasuke REALLY fed Naruto..
Oh well!


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 2, 2011)

So many gifs... you really enjoyed this episode, right? selva-chan ^^

Love the "Like a boss" thing XD


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_


Ahahah! 

Thanks for these gifs Selva! 

Please, can you make a gif of the Kakashi souvenirs of the Third Hokage? From 6'33" to 6'40"".


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2011)

Dang, i really really wanna watch the episode but I can't atm 

Gifs are so tempting, Sasuke's insane face looks so  I wanna watch it....TT

Wonder if you could make a 125x125(smaller) version of sasuke laughing/insane face, whichever will do. I'm not gonna use it here, but it's great avatar material


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 2, 2011)

I died 



And taking this


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 2, 2011)

Can I have Sasuke's insane laugh avi in 125x125 please?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 2, 2011)

The Sasuke laughing/insane Gifs are awesome(As are the rest of the Gifs) .

Great as always Selva.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 2, 2011)

taking :33


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 2, 2011)

hey! what about a gif of the rookies moment?

You know, the flashback one, just before Sasuke started with the "they're laughing because Itachi's death" thing.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 2, 2011)

Great GIFS, Selva. 

Insane Sasuke is the best.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOOOO! my favourite jutsu!!



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome gifs, selva!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_



Last one is fucking win.


----------



## Kage (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_





Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_



new set get.

beautiful selva


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> So many gifs... you really enjoyed this episode, right? selva-chan ^^


Oh yeah definitely 




Fullazare said:


> Please, can you make a gif of the Kakashi souvenirs of the Third Hokage? From 6'33" to 6'40"".






Haruka Katana said:


> Wonder if you could make a 125x125(smaller) version of sasuke laughing/insane face, whichever will do. I'm not gonna use it here, but it's great avatar material : )





Vocal Violence said:


> Can I have Sasuke's insane laugh avi in 125x125 please? /wtf


 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Great as always Selva.





Aiku said:


> Great GIFS, Selva. /awesome





Muuux said:


> awesome gifs, selva!





Kage said:


> new set get.
> 
> beautiful selva /wtf


Thank you guys  glad you like them XD


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww, his happy eyes actually look cute right there.

Damn, he looks crazy there.

Lovely work, Selva.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally. 

Thanks for the awesome GIFs, Selva. I finally have new set material.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> Oh yeah definitely



I love you with my whole heart and soul 
BTW: I have noticed about Lee's face in that pic... LOL


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 2, 2011)

Would it be possible to merge these two gifs together side by side, crop the sides of the light one, with the laughing light the same size as Sasuke?


----------



## VKlover11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_



    Can i use the Last one?? :3


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2011)

There was sum Susano'o action in the episode, right? How about some GIFs of that?


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2011)

Selva, do you mind doing a few gifs of Sakura's flashback? I know you don't particularly care for the content, but I'll make sure to rep you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2011)

sasuke's insanity is much more lulzier than hidan's


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Selva, can I have a gif of when Sasuke was about to stab Sakura but was stopped by Naruto?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm taking this :muhaha


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Thank you! 

Will rep you when I have the chance.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm requesting some gifs from Sasuke with Susano'o ;
the part when he laughs at Kakashi.
and some gifs from the preview for the next episode
if possible please in 100x100 and also bigger . thank you


----------



## Armaroller (Jun 3, 2011)

For the Futurama/Sasuke Fans...



\still not very good at photoediting...


----------



## Chibason (Jun 3, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Wow, Selva..you truly are the greatest. 

These 3 are so epic..especially the one in the middle.


----------



## Selva (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Selva, do you mind doing a few gifs of Sakura's flashback?


----------



## Selva (Jun 4, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Would it be possible to merge these two gifs together side by side, crop the sides of the light one, with the laughing light the same size as Sasuke?


Not sure if this is what you meant but there you go 






Luiz said:


> There was sum Susano'o action in the episode, right? How about some GIFs of that?










Oshawott said:


> Hey Selva, can I have a gif of when Sasuke was about to stab Sakura but was stopped by Naruto?


I posted it a couple of pages back 




Chiba said:


> Wow, Selva..you truly are the greatest.


Thank you


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 4, 2011)

Selva said:


>



THIS!

FUCKING!!

WINS!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Psysalis (Jun 4, 2011)

:rofl  thats too good^^


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

Could I just have Sasuke's laughter but in 150x200 ava if possible please?
Also for anyone who is good at editing, add a Mustache and a Monocle to Sasukes face?


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> Not sure if this is what you meant but there you go



Lol, those are perfect!

+REPS!


----------



## Noitora (Jun 5, 2011)

Hunting down dem Killer Bee gifs,  but if anyone finds any if you could post that would be epic, reps.


----------



## Zorp (Jun 5, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Hunting down dem Killer Bee gifs,  but if anyone finds any if you could post that would be epic, reps.



Here are a few I scrounged up, but you might have already found what you're looking for by this point.  Oh well, I'll post em anyways.



omigosh said:


> Killer Bee







omigosh said:


>





I'll post a few more after this shortly.


----------



## Zorp (Jun 5, 2011)

Some very good ones.


----------



## Zorp (Jun 5, 2011)

And finally...


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 5, 2011)

Could you make a senior Avy with the faces of Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto after Naruto grab Sakura? The last scene when there's a close up from the 3 faces Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto, plz?!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for finding them all, looking for Set worthy gifs, those are perfect. Now to avoid an avatar one.


----------



## Selva (Jun 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 215_


----------



## Selva (Jun 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 215_ 




















DAWWWW T______T


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome Gifs once again, Selva. :33



Selva said:


>



Taking these


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you so much Selva, you're awesome.
Is it possible to ask you a gif from 2'56 to 3'04, just before the opening?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jun 9, 2011)

Great gifs as always Selva, I especially like the Kakashi and Sasuke one! (from part 1)


----------



## horushaxx (Jun 9, 2011)

can you make a sig of when they dive from the top of the bridge and to when they land and there comes a splitscreen of naruto sasuke and kakashi plz?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 9, 2011)

Sasuke is like: "Fuck, I've just been TnJ'ed! "


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 215_



Can I have this one in 125x125?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 9, 2011)

You did it again Selva-chan... amazing gifs!


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

what the hell is up with the shooting stars and sparkles and shit? 


> DAWWWW T______T


   
can i reserve the avy of this for _next_ week nao selva-chan?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 9, 2011)

Kage said:


> what the hell is up with the shooting stars and sparkles and shit?


Hey, that wasn't in the manga...

Somewhere Yondaime is jealous


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Hey, that wasn't in the manga...
> 
> Somewhere Yondaime is jealous



it most certainly wasn't. quite a hilarious addition if i do say so myself.

well i suppose it's a different mood they are trying to set here


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 9, 2011)

Kage said:


> it most certainly wasn't. quite a hilarious addition if i do say so myself.
> 
> well i suppose it's a different mood they are trying to set here


I was afraid you were gonna say that. 

And pssh. If anyone deserves sparklies it's Yondy  Pretty pretty Yondy...


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> I was afraid you were gonna say that.
> 
> And pssh. If anyone deserves sparklies it's Yondy  Pretty pretty Yondy...



is that so?  well can you blame me? clearly sparkle time is reserved for best bro friends 

hey...he's already pretty enough. no need to enhance the effect


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 215_



taking this one (if I may) ^^

Awesome stuff, as always, selva


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2011)

If I remember right, Minato did get sparkles in the anime 

He didn't get shooting stars though


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 9, 2011)

Kage said:


> is that so?  well can you blame me? clearly sparkle time is reserved for best bro friends
> 
> hey...he's already pretty enough. no need to enhance the effect


Are you implying neither Naruto nor Sasuke are pretty enough without enhancing FX? 



Geg said:


> If I remember right, Minato did get sparkles in the anime
> 
> He didn't get shooting stars though


Really? 

In all seriousness, a plain white glowy bg would've been fine. Then again, I do like shooting stars :33


----------



## Neptun (Jun 9, 2011)

Kage said:


> what the hell is up with the shooting stars and sparkles and shit?


don't you recognize true love when it is right in front you?


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> If I remember right, Minato did get sparkles in the anime


oh well then this is not rea-


Geg said:


> He didn't get shooting stars though







ninjaneko said:


> Are you implying neither Naruto nor Sasuke are pretty enough without enhancing FX?



well people are less likely to jump to shojo conclusions if they're in it! people would be quick to expect it radiating off pretty boy minato  it's just not the kind of rep he needs! >:[



Neptun said:


> don't you recognize true love when it is right in front you?



i do not have any idea to what you may be referring to. *sips tea*


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome gifts!!
Taking this one if there's no problem, i'll rep and cred.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing gifs selva!! A pity I can't rep u again lol..


----------



## Suibi (Jun 9, 2011)

Selva, can you made the scene of those two from 20:50-20:55, when they move the camera angle up to down, plz?? >_<


----------



## bitrity (Jun 9, 2011)

Can anyone make a gif of naruto with the snow on his head opening his eyes ? Thanks


----------



## Destiny1027 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kage said:


> what the hell is up with the shooting stars and sparkles and shit?


It's setting  _the mood_.


----------



## DroxXodia (Jun 9, 2011)

If at all possible and would be very much appreciated, would you be able to make one of when sasuke and naruto are on the screen at the same time running at each other. In the crunchyroll video it spans 13:00 to 13:07 but it doesn't have to be that long.

Similar to the one I quoted but it has them both on the screen at the same time.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> DAWWWW T______T



It seems the blood somehow disappears next episode. Does the water (due to the class) splash it off or something?


----------



## Aiku (Jun 9, 2011)

LOVELY GIFS AS USUAL, SELVA.


----------



## silentstand (Jun 9, 2011)

Aiku said:


> LOVELY GIFS AS USUAL, SELVA.



indeed


----------



## xXDesperateDarkShadowsXx (Jun 10, 2011)

And here I was thinking that Kakashi and Sasuke's synchronized bridge jumping and flying act would be this episode's funny moment, like there usually is.......


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 10, 2011)

Neptun said:


> don't you recognize true love when it is right in front you?


I like the way you think.



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 215_


Priceless!

Hey, that's pretty cool. You've made magic again, Selva. Excellent work, but I can't rep you again yet.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 10, 2011)

Kage said:


> what the hell is up with the shooting stars and sparkles and shit?



I loved those stars and sparkling  plain white dimension would've been boring.


----------



## Kage (Jun 10, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I loved those stars and sparkling  plain white dimension would've been boring.



oh don't get me wrong i wasn't complaining 

it's purrty.


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2011)

can you make this into a 150 x 200 avatar?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 10, 2011)

a few more gifs from 215: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Can I have this one in 125x125?






Suibi said:


> Selva, can you made the scene of those two from 20:50-20:55, when they move the camera angle up to down, plz?? >_<






DroxXodia said:


> If at all possible and would be very much appreciated, would you be able to make one of when sasuke and naruto are on the screen at the same time running at each other. In the crunchyroll video it spans 13:00 to 13:07 but it doesn't have to be that long.






Starr said:


> can you make this into a 150 x 200 avatar?






Muuux said:


> a few more gifs from 215:


All what I could think of while watching that scene was "I believe I can fly"


----------



## FearTear (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you know what this scene reminds me of?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFQi5cTeJvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 10, 2011)

Muuux said:


> a few more gifs from 215:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Great work, thanks a lot!!


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2011)

oh thank you selva love pek


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 10, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Do you know what this scene reminds me of?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was the longest fall scene I ever watched in my life.


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_ 














damn my dirty mind >.>


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_


----------



## Lovely (Jun 16, 2011)

This looks so wrong.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 16, 2011)

Some other GIF, in addition to the Selva ones 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto v1


Naruto v2


Sasuke v1


Sasuke v2


Sasuke avatar


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 16, 2011)

New Zetsu Gifs, thanks Selva . All of the Gifs are awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 16, 2011)

love the gifs, selva! <3

made a few too: 

*Spoiler*: _216_ 



















Selva said:


> damn my dirty mind >.>


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 16, 2011)

Great great gifs Selva and Muuux!!

Is it possible to ask you a gif from 2'26" to 2'34''? Please...


----------



## Aiku (Jun 16, 2011)

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS.


----------



## LoT (Jun 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_



can I use this godly gif as avy?


----------



## Kage (Jun 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_



YUS.

taaaaaaaaaaakkking.


can i get an avy of this please selva


----------



## Fermata (Jun 16, 2011)

Omg I love this one, it's flawless


----------



## nightwolf613 (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing work on the gifs!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Part I Sauce is so awesome, imo 

Could you please add a little transition from the end to the beginning of the give to the one I quoted, selva?

Will take then and rep+cred when using offc. (probably will use on another forum, if that's ok?)

Also, awesome job as always, selva =D


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 16, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Great great gifs Selva and Muuux!!
> 
> Is it possible to ask you a gif from 2'26" to 2'34''? Please...


And a gif from 3'44 to 3'52 would be so fucking great too... 
I love these revisited flashbacks!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 16, 2011)

Muuux said:


> love the gifs, selva! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

i'm speechless...



*saved*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2011)

^what she said!!!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice gifs, everyone. They're lovely.pek



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_


What's Sasuke saying right here again? And is that an actual smile on his face, lol.


----------



## Kage (Jun 16, 2011)

he was calling naruto a "scaredy cat" i believe.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2011)

More Sakura, please.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 16, 2011)

Kage said:


> he was calling naruto a "scaredy cat" i believe.


Oh, okay. I remember that.


I really like the gif in your sig, kage.


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_



Can you make this into a 125 x 125 Selva?



Muuux said:


> love the gifs, selva! <3
> 
> made a few too:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _216_



Taken!  


Will rep asap.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 16, 2011)

Great gifs, guys.

And Selva... omg.


----------



## Kage (Jun 17, 2011)

FoxxyKat said:


> Oh, okay. I remember that.
> I really like the gif in your sig, kage.



thanks! selva is wonderful


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Kage said:


> he was calling naruto a "scaredy cat" i believe.



"Bibiri-kun" 

Made them both sound awesome when they called eachother that, imo.


----------



## Kage (Jun 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> "Bibiri-kun"
> 
> Made them both sound awesome when they called eachother that, imo.



sure it sounds a lot nicer in japanese 

i prefer naruto's "sasuke-chan"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

Kage said:


> sure it sounds a lot nicer in japanese
> 
> i prefer naruto's "sasuke-chan"



lol. "Sasuke-chan" is awesome, too.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 17, 2011)

Selva said:


>



Taking these, awesome job once again Selva >u<

Hey, could you add the text "what the fuck is wrong with you?" to that Sasuke gif?


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 17, 2011)

Naru looks kinda weird in here.  Like he's in front of an electric fan.  (it's indeed hot though. You could remove your jacket. And your fishnet. And your pants. And your boxers. Just sayin'...)


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Is it possible to ask you a gif from 2'26" to 2'34''?






LoT said:


> can I use this godly gif as avy?


Sure, go ahead XD



Kage said:


> can i get an avy of this please selva


 



Scizor said:


> Could you please add a little transition from the end to the beginning of the give to the one I quoted, selva?






StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Can you make this into a 125 x 125 Selva?






Kαrin said:


> Hey, could you add the text "what the fuck is wrong with you?" to that Sasuke gif?






(lol and Madara is just standing there watching )


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a great gif for a great moment, made by a great user of the forum. Thank you Selva!


----------



## Kage (Jun 17, 2011)

Selva said:


>



excellent. thank you selva


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> damn my dirty mind >.>


can i possibly have both of these at approx 250 x 140 instead of 300 x 170 plz? 

the height (approx 140) is what's important, i don't mind the width as lond as it is proportional.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> can i possibly have both of these at approx 250 x 140 instead of 300 x 170 plz?
> 
> the height (approx 140) is what's important, i don't mind the width as lond as it is proportional.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Jun 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> (lol and Madara is just standing there watching )



Thanks.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> (lol and Madara is just standing there watching )



Haha, excellent


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 18, 2011)

Can anyone make me a gif avatar senior size with Kisame ?  

If possible make two 1 when kisame open his eye,and one when we see his whole face inside samehada 

will rep


----------



## DarkBolo (Jun 18, 2011)

I know is should not ask about anything now, but Can someone make a Gif avatar(120x120) from my current avatar?
I know it's not from shippuuden, but I love this scene when Zabuza is looking at clones.
Please someone, take this from original episode and make it an avatar for me.
I will be grateful!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 18, 2011)

Selva, can you make me kakashi about to use Kamui on Madara please!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks selva. 

Will rep when I'm no longer 24h'd


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> thanks! selva is wonderful


Yes, she is.



Fourangers said:


> Naru looks kinda weird in here.  Like he's in front of an electric fan.  (it's indeed hot though. You could remove your jacket. And your fishnet. And your pants. And your boxers. Just sayin'...)


Agreed.


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

Selva, was there any Haku scenes?
i'd like a set...


----------



## The greatest evil (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you Selva the best always


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 19, 2011)

itachi from 215


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2011)

no gifs this week?


----------



## Aiku (Jun 23, 2011)

-Waits for GIFS-


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope we get's Selva's weekly Gifs, especially since Zetsu was in this episode and had some worthy Gifs moments.

Selva is probably just busy, I can wait, I probably wont change the Gif in my signature anytime soon anyways


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 23, 2011)

Raikage's Drop Kick.

Must have.


----------



## silentstand (Jun 23, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Raikage's Drop Kick.
> 
> Must have.



this


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a GIF of Sasuke's evil smile in the opening?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _217_


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _217_


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 24, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Look at this cute faceeeeee!!!  OMG, he's so fucking cute sleeping so relaxed and relieved and the way he breathes and his eyes closed and I'm so going to sig it and AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 24, 2011)

You may not be Selva but you're the next best thing. Thanks for the Zetsu Gifs 

EDIT: I can't rep sadly.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 24, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _217_


Poor Zetsu! Twice in one week... 

Thank you Muuux for these gifs!


----------



## FearTear (Jun 24, 2011)

@Muuux

Can you make some gifs about the scene with Sai Lee and Kiba? Pwease


----------



## Aiku (Jun 25, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 25, 2011)

Can i have one Avatar with kisame's face when he opens his eye ? senior size

And generally anyscene with kisame


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU LOOK AT THIS CUTE THING


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

One of my very first gifs


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jun 26, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> You may not be Selva but you're the next best thing. Thanks for the Zetsu Gifs



Thank you!!! 



FearTear said:


> @Muuux
> Can you make some gifs about the scene with Sai Lee and Kiba? Pwease



Made a few. Do you want anything in particular? There's not much going on in those scenes... 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sai wants you to kiss him... 










Necessary Evil said:


> Can i have one Avatar with kisame's face when he opens his eye ? senior size
> 
> And generally anyscene with kisame



Is this ok? 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks for the reps everyone!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG Lee what are you doing with Kiba? :rofl 

Me and my perverted mind


----------



## FearTear (Jun 26, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> OMG Lee what are you doing with Kiba? :rofl
> 
> Me and my perverted mind



Lee and Kiba are surprisingly funny together

I remember a scene in Guren Filler Arc where Kiba was scratching Lee's head with his knuckles for a reason I forgot...


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2011)

I just realized Lee looks like he's on the verge of jizzing.

Oh dear god.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2011)

Muuux said:


> Is this ok?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh yeah thats what i was talking about ! will rep as soon as im able too thanks a lot !! 

Also is there any chance to make a sig too with kisame ? not in this panel with the other that it shows him sweating and we see only his eyes.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Lee and Kiba are surprisingly funny together
> 
> I remember a scene in Guren Filler Arc where Kiba was scratching Lee's head with his knuckles for a reason I forgot...



What? 

Lee x Kiba is canon now


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2011)

what happen to my kakashi using kamui on madara???


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 30, 2011)

MS81 said:


> what happen to my kakashi using kamui on madara???



He never did.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2011)

Luiz said:


> He never did.



uhmmm....yeah his eye turned into MS is what I'm talking about bro!!!


----------



## DoubleAgent616 (Jul 2, 2011)

these arecool gifs, were there any kakashi vs pain ones made in this thread?


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 2, 2011)

DoubleAgent616 said:


> were there any kakashi vs pain ones made in this thread?


Look at this .


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _219_


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _219_


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 7, 2011)

I.....I don't even........


----------



## FearTear (Jul 7, 2011)

_"I'm bringing sexy back..."_


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 7, 2011)

^ I can't stop laughing 















taking  
thanks Muuux


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Muuux for your gifs! But I cannot give you rep' for the moment... 

Is it possible to ask you a gif from the "give me five" scene, exactly from 10'11 to 10'15''? 
Thank tou.


----------



## Kage (Jul 7, 2011)

the image will remain long after i stop looking.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _219_



Great Gifs! I'm taking these, okay? 
I will rep you now


----------



## ℛei (Jul 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _219_



*Spoiler*: _219_ 





Epic gifs .

Kakashi and Gai are awesome.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

*219*


*Spoiler*: __ 











i'll make more soon


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *219*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Awesome appearance! 
Thx!


----------



## Oppip (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *219*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That looks awesome!


----------



## Motochika (Jul 7, 2011)

Great job guys!

Anybody have one when they are running down the hill and it zooms in Kakashi's and Guy's faces.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

this ?



doesn't rly zoom in as much as blurs in


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2011)

Can someone please make gifs of the new ED?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _219_


This shall remain as the single most awesome moment in Naruto history.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> this ?
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't rly zoom in as much as blurs in



Yes and thank you!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 7, 2011)

Please, may someone make a gif and an avatar of mad TenTen at the beggining of the chapter?

Good job, BTW


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

TenTen


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> TenTen



Thank you so much! she looks great there!
Now only the signature is missing.

How can I rep you?


----------



## Sasori_sama (Jul 7, 2011)

I need a gif of Gai giving Kakashi the flowers and his resulting WTF face.  I just...I need it.


----------



## Evilene (Jul 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _219_



Thanks. Swiped the kakashi dancing gif.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 7, 2011)

Muuux said:


>



MUUUX, YOU ARE THE BEST.


----------



## siyrean (Jul 7, 2011)

could i possibly make a request for when Karin hides behind Kakashi?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Sasori_sama said:


> I need a gif of Gai giving Kakashi the flowers and his resulting WTF face.  I just...I need it.



 (125x125 as you're a junior user ^^)

Also, I made a gif of my favorite part of Ep. 219 for anyone who wants it:

 (150x150/senior size)

Rep and cred if taking anything, please.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 7, 2011)

siyrean said:


> could i possibly make a request for when Karin hides behind Kakashi?



DOUBLE THIS. I wannit.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

siyrean said:


> could i possibly make a request for when Karin hides behind Kakashi?





XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> DOUBLE THIS. I wannit.



 (125x125/Junior)

 (150x150/Senior)

Rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## G (Jul 8, 2011)

Was this episode a filler or what?!?!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

V said:


> Was this episode a filler or what?!?!



It started canon, but as soon as


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kakashi left the building after his talk with the elders, it became filler.




And then, around the end, it became canon again:


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Tsunade woke up.

But the part with the guy who tried to cut out the next Hokage's face is also filler.




And if you weren't serious, then I apologize for being naive.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 8, 2011)

good job bro, can I get the part where Kakashi and gai started racing. only Kakashi's face though?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome thread. Just awesome.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 9, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Jul 9, 2011)

When I first saw this gif I thought it looked like Sasuke had a massive erection...then I realized that it's just the red cloud on Madara's cloak XD


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 9, 2011)

One tail green beast?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 9, 2011)

Cursed Avenger said:


> When I first saw this gif I thought it looked like Sasuke had a massive erection...then I realized that it's just the red cloud on Madara's cloak XD



Mada replace three "eyes" on the monster that day


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 9, 2011)

using


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2011)

*Requesting Avi*
Episode: 71
Time: 9:46 to 9:49
Description: Shodai Hoakge performing his "Birth of the Trees" jutsu.

*Requesting Sig*
Episode: 71
Time: 9:53 to as far as one can go. 
Description: Shodai Hokage switching to the "Snake Handseal" as he increases the rate of creation for his technique. If possible, I would like the gif window to at least match the size of my current sig.

Note: _I was unable to find the original Naruto Gif Thread._


----------



## Sasuko1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Make animated gif avatars with Toby in high quality.
Please


----------



## firedragonde (Jul 21, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 220 - Prophecy of the Great Lord Elder

Some test gifs











later more duno


----------



## Sunako (Jul 22, 2011)

Karin interogation gifs , please


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Karin interogation gifs , please



​
Rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 22, 2011)

I freaking love you 
I'll use them asap!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Sunako said:


> I freaking love you
> I'll use them asap!



Glad you like ^^

Also, I made some more gifs from ep. 220 for anyone who's interested:


*Spoiler*: _Ep. 220 gifs_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ep. 221 preview gif_ 








Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Epic gifs.


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 220 gifs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Epic gifs.



If you meant the ones I made: thanks. ^^


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Nice gifs! I like them.


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 28, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _217_



Going to use your naruto sleeping gif. Will rep you and mention in my sig that it's ur creation. :]


----------



## Leon (Jul 28, 2011)

Where dem Kabuto gifs?!


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 221 preview gif_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ Scizor did one.


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 28, 2011)

Leon said:


> Where dem Kabuto gifs?!



Agree!

We need Muuux!


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2011)

make this 150x200 and I'll love you forever


----------



## firedragonde (Jul 28, 2011)

every episode with bee is full with lulz 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mochi (Jul 28, 2011)

firedragonde said:


> every episode with bee is full with lulz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I laughed so hard 
Omoi looks ridiculous


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Leon said:


> Where dem Kabuto gifs?!



This. Show me the money!


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

In Episode 221, at the end there is a scene of Kabuto and Madara walking with the snake hissing at Madara. Can I have that in Senior Sized Avatar Form?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2011)

KABUTO GIFS.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 28, 2011)

firedragonde said:


> every episode with bee is full with lulz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Hilarious gifs!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Kabuto & that edo.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Starr said:


> make this 150x200 and I'll love you forever





Rep & cred, please ^^


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I wondered if that had hurt.


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep & cred, please ^^


te amo


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Leon said:


> Where dem Kabuto gifs?!





Esmeray said:


> Agree!
> 
> We need Muuux!





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This. Show me the money!





Aiku said:


> KABUTO GIFS.



​
Rep & cred if taking, please 



Starr said:


> te amo



Glad you like<3



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> In Episode 221, at the end there is a scene of Kabuto and Madara walking with the snake hissing at Madara. Can I have that in Senior Sized Avatar Form?







Juri Licious said:


> Also, does anyone have a gif that has the ending to the intro song where Naruto and the Sauce are looking at each other with the gap between them?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Why does Kabuto go in?


----------



## Leon (Jul 29, 2011)

> ​
> Rep & cred if taking, please



Taking Kabuto's eye close up pek

Thanks pek


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 30, 2011)

No Madara gifs.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

^ I recall seeing two gif's with Madara in it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Anko Gifs too!








BrokenBonds said:


> No Madara gifs.





Rep & cred if taking, please


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _221_ 








 little nine tails - so cute!!!


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _221_


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _221_


----------



## Aiku (Jul 30, 2011)

Muuux said:


>



MUUUX, YOU ARE THE BEST.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 30, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _221_



I take this ;D


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome Muuux !!! Thank you!


----------



## G (Jul 30, 2011)

Make me a senior avatar with the Deidara part, please.
I'll love you forever.


----------



## Tempest (Jul 30, 2011)

E.Z.O said:


> Last gifs :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those look amazing, but do they look sorta grainy to anyone else?

Can anyone clean them up for me? Rep will be given.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Such amazing work. From everybody.


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 31, 2011)

Can I have an Avatar of my sig please (125x125)


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> MUUUX, YOU ARE THE BEST.





Fullazare said:


> Awesome Muuux !!! Thank you!



pek thank you guys!



V said:


> Make me a senior avatar with the Deidara part, please.
> I'll love you forever.



One zombie Deidara, coming up: 




Esmeray said:


> Can I have an Avatar of my sig please (125x125)


----------



## G (Jul 31, 2011)

OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Kryptic (Jul 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 216_



Selva

Can I steal this please?


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Muuux, you sexy bitch!


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Rep & cred if taking, please


Ah! I love my new Madara avatar but Madara's face looks so epic, what should I do?!


----------



## Soul King (Aug 4, 2011)

Can someone please make me an avatar and banner of Shikamaru's reaction to Naruto saying he needs to meet an octopus at a resort in episode 222? 
I want it to be from Naruto saying the line to the end of Shikamaru's reaction.\

Thank you.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 5, 2011)

Can someone make gifs with the blood prison special intro?

480p

I'd like a sig and an avatar of the scene with Naruto standing alone thinking about the members of team Gai.
I will rep, if you tell my how XDDD


----------



## Zorp (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Perseverance (Aug 7, 2011)

These are old, and I can't remember if I ever posted these. 

Anyways - 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 10, 2011)

Someone make the one part in the episode where naruto crouched down in the boat all sad becuase the bait got eaten


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 10, 2011)

What the heck is that?


----------



## Soul King (Aug 10, 2011)

Can someone make me a signature of Naruto Episode 200? 13:29-13:35

Thank you.


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 12, 2011)

gifs for naruto ep 221


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 14, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> These are old, and I can't remember if I ever posted these.
> 
> Anyways -
> 
> ...



 i remember you posting those, anyways great job.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto ep. 224 gifs_ 







​



rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

Double post due to image quantity limit:


*Spoiler*: _More Naruto ep. 224 gifs_ 





​



Rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

^Would you make something with Chouji and Ino?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> ^Would you make something with Chouji and Ino?



Yes, I could do that.

Do you have a specific scene in mind, or just anything Choji/Ino from ep. 224?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

Just anything, please 

EDIT: Now that I think about it, there's a scene I'd like to be "giffed": when Chouji points his finger, in perfect Phoenix Wright style


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Just anything, please
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, there's a scene I'd like to be "giffed": when Chouji points his finger, in perfect Phoenix Wright style



I'll see what I can do.

I'll post the gif(s) later today.

*Edit:*
​
Rep & cred, please.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Double post due to image quantity limit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _More Naruto ep. 224 gifs_
> ...



I will steal one of these


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 16, 2011)

Can I have an avatar and a sig of TenTen's fighting scene in this movie promo? (min 1:31)
Adidas Pro Model Low White Babridgement Basketbrawl Shoe

I will rep and give credit.


----------



## Koi (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't watched the anime in a long-assed time, but Chouji looks adorable in those gifs.


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you Scizor for the gif


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2011)

The greatest evil said:


> thank you Scizor for the gif



No problem ^^


----------



## Soul King (Aug 17, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Can someone make me a signature of Naruto Episode 200? 13:29-13:35
> 
> Thank you.



Please?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Please?



If you can find the scene you want a gif from _on youtube_ and link me to it, I can make it for you.


----------



## Narsha (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, how can I make a gif? Which software I should use? Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2011)

Narsha said:


> Hi, how can I make a gif? Which software I should use? Thanks.





That's the tutorial that taught me how to make gifs. =)


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Would anyone have any Nagato gifs?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Would anyone have any Nagato gifs?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Wakattebayo said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 22, 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## Narsha (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That's the tutorial that taught me how to make gifs. =)



Thank you so much.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Please could you make a senior avatar from this image:



Thank you in advance.:33


----------



## Enigma (Aug 30, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Please could you make a senior avatar from this image:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.:33



I remember making this a while back. :33


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I remember making this a while back. :33


Hope you don't mind if i use it...
I'll rep and credit. :33


----------



## Enigma (Aug 30, 2011)

Go ahead, that's why I posted it


----------



## YujiroHanma (Sep 2, 2011)

Could someone please make me a GIF from the latest Naruto Shippuuden episode where Gai holds two feathers and dances with the chicks?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 2, 2011)

^
Or where Naruto and Yamato fights Summoned Animals.

And Naruto in Sage mode using FRS?


----------



## kisame95 (Sep 2, 2011)

if you could can someone make me a sig of sasukes new susanoo reps and cred...


----------



## kisame95 (Sep 2, 2011)

If someone could make a sig of this 53 seconds- 1:02 that would be epic....reps and credid will follow

480p


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 3, 2011)

I really miss Selva and Muuux posts with so much great gifs, and their good mood. 
I know the actual episodes are not good, and the arc is boring until now...
But remember last year during the previous filler arc... 

Episode 178 : 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Episode 186 :

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hum... good old times.


----------



## Selva (Sep 6, 2011)

^ aww thank you pek I'm back now so yeah XD
Boring filler arc is boring D: I hope it ends soon.

Some gifs from Ep. 227

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lacey (Sep 6, 2011)

I burst out laughing at the one of Gai. Simply amazing. And adorable.


----------



## Koi (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahaha Gai, what the hell?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

Wb, Selva.


----------



## kisame95 (Sep 6, 2011)

quick question....how do i insert a signature..?


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 6, 2011)

Selva is back ! Welcome home 


Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thx ! Perfect gif, especially if you click this link :
480p


----------



## jacamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_



oh my god lmao 

i dont know how to make a gif, so could i make a request for my sig? 

instead of "LIKE A BOSS" could you make it say "THE SHIT STUMBLE"

will rep and cred pek


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

kisame95 said:


> quick question....how do i insert a signature..?



i see you found how to get there.

You have to save it to an uploading site and then copy and paste the link in your sig. A lot of people like to use imageftw.com.


----------



## The greatest evil (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to Selva Chan again
Thank you for gifs


----------



## Selva (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 228_


----------



## Selva (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 228_


----------



## Selva (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 228_ 
























jacamo said:


> i dont know how to make a gif, so could i make a request for my sig?
> 
> instead of "LIKE A BOSS" could you make it say "THE SHIT STUMBLE"


I'm sorry, I don't have the episode any more :<


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

taking this


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2011)

oh and this one as well


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 8, 2011)

Taking this.



Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 228_



*Spoiler*: _Ep. 228_ 





And this.  Reps you magnificent bastard you.


----------



## The greatest evil (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank selva

rock lee cute and funny


----------



## jacamo (Sep 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have the episode any more :<





oh well thanks anyway... still taking

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 214_


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you Selva!


----------



## Kage (Sep 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 228_



what the hell is going on in this episode?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> ^ aww thank you pek I'm back now so yeah XD
> Boring filler arc is boring D: I hope it ends soon.
> 
> Some gifs from Ep. 227
> ...



Can you make some of the Ultimate Summoning Animal?


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you gaiz pek I'm glad you liked the gifs ^^


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can you make some of the Ultimate Summoning Animal?


What episode was that?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 9, 2011)

227                    .


----------



## Mochi (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG Selva those GIFs makes me wanna watch the epsiode even if it's boring as hell


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 11, 2011)

Naruto Episode 200

This episode, a gif of Nagato moving his lips please.

For example 3:06 ... Without the subs if possible


----------



## spectra93 (Sep 20, 2011)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: _219_



aaaaw Kakashi's facial expression is so cute here


----------



## Selva (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 230_


----------



## Selva (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 230_ 






Gai bringing sexy back


----------



## Selva (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 230_ 




RAPE TIME


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 29, 2011)

^

Ok, what the hell is this?


----------



## Killua Zaoldyeck 95 (Sep 29, 2011)

could you make for me any gifs of Zetsu?


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 29, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Repped for da sexay.  This is so becoming my new set.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh.... my... GOD! 

Gai is so full of sexiness 



And what's wrong with Naruto? 
Did he find his femine side?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> ruto?
> Did he find his femine side?



.. Oiroke no jutsu?


----------



## Jesus (Sep 29, 2011)

Gai-sensei


----------



## Black Swordsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Any killer bee ones?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _New ED_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md95KFTSPfU[/YOUTUBE]




0:19 - 0:20

Can someone make me that Sauce gif avi?


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _New OP_


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _New OP_


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _New ED_ 
























I'll make more later.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _New OP_



I'll take this one, thank you
May I have an avatar too with just TenTen moment?

I'll rep and give credit


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> I'll take this one, thank you
> May I have an avatar too with just TenTen moment?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 6, 2011)

Can I use this ?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 6, 2011)

Selva, I love you!
I'll rep you right now!

BTW... I'm taking this one too


So I'll rep you twice


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2011)

*Awesome job on gifs Selva and I'll I'm taking few, if you don't mind*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Wild Zetsu appeared, go Pokeball! 

...If only they included Black Zetsu.

Nice gifs btw


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I'm gonna take some myself, thanks.


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone  I'm glad you liked the gifs.

ehem I just had to make these for teh lulz 








Reddress00 said:


> Can I use this ?


Sure ^^


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 6, 2011)

hey Selva chan! how about some gifs from the episode?
If you are not too busy of course...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _New ED_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey Selva can i use this one


----------



## Mochi (Oct 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thank you everyone  I'm glad you liked the gifs.
> 
> ehem I just had to make these for teh lulz



Selva, you're the Queen of the Gifs  
I'm gonna take this 2, okay?


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 6, 2011)

Selva

I don't know how to congratulate you for these gifs. Words are not enough.
Thank you.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Oct 6, 2011)

My God, this OP's been the best for gifs. 

And I just noticed, Team Kurenai was left out of the Rookies dance sequence in it.


----------



## Ailuro (Oct 6, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thank you everyone  I'm glad you liked the gifs.
> 
> ehem I just had to make these for teh lulz
> 
> ...



I can't stop watching it. It's kinda...mesmerising. 

Rather odd that Team Kurenai isn't in it, but while I can imagine Kiba and Hinata dancing like that I can't imagine Shino. :rofl


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm taking the one with Sakura and Madara, thanks.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww come on guys, i asked if anyone could make some funny killer bee ones  I want a avatar one


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 7, 2011)

Selva can ya make a gif with Naruto running into Guy saying "Get outta the way! Gotta take a shit!!"


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 7, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: _New ED_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selva? Anyone?


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2011)

I was in the mood to make lots of avas today 

lol guys you can take any gif you want from here. You don't have to ask first XD
and I'm sorry, I still didn't watch the new episode yet =P I'll watch it later and see if there are any good scenes to make gifs from.


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 7, 2011)

jizz in my pants

thank you for making these :33


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 7, 2011)

Can I have this without Naruto part?


----------



## Kage (Oct 7, 2011)

saving everything relevant to my interest thnx.


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2011)

You're welcome Izzy and Kage 


Kαrin said:


> Can I have this without Naruto part?


What's wrong with the Naruto part?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> What's wrong with the Naruto part?



I prefer Sasuke alone 

Thank you


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 7, 2011)

Now my avatar is bigger (wich is good) but It doesn't move... uhm!
Doesn't matter, the pose is cool!

Thanks Selva... I want to rep you again, but I have to spread reputation around first XD


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 7, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mochi (Oct 7, 2011)

Could you resize it, please?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm so glad you made Zetsu his solo one, Madara and Kabuto are cool and all but they aren't going in the Zetsu Gifs collection.


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad you like Killer 


LadyTenTen said:


> Now my avatar is bigger (wich is good) but It doesn't move... uhm!


You're still a junior member so you can only use a 125x125 avatar and not 150x150 XD use this instead:




Merrymaus said:


> Could you resize it, please?


----------



## Mochi (Oct 7, 2011)

You're my hero! 


You have to wait for your rep


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my god, these new gifs. I need to find the new opening/ending now, haha.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm taking the one with Killer Bee dancing. :33


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 7, 2011)

Can anyone make some killer Bee Ones up from any of the older episodes of him?


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)

OMFGFGGNEJIAVATAROMFGFFGGGFFFF


Taking, thank you.
Using this as my sig.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm taking this one...naruto is retarded reps+cred
and also this one


----------



## Zorp (Oct 9, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Can anyone make some killer Bee Ones up from any of the older episodes of him?



If you want some gifs of Killer Bee from his fight with Taka, I reposted old ones on p.399 of this thread.  Some of them might have been removed by now, but most of them should still be good.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 10, 2011)

Zorp said:


> If you want some gifs of Killer Bee from his fight with Taka, I reposted old ones on p.399 of this thread.  Some of them might have been removed by now, but most of them should still be good.



Okay thanks, but i've only got 200 pages


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you selva san


----------



## Dei (Oct 10, 2011)

Could someone make an avatar gif with a border of 0:35-1:38 of this video.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS6bGN6PxpA&feature=BFa&list=UUuf3ICijjfvNCGxnMCTnrMw&lf=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 13, 2011)

The episode is out!

Please someone post Hinata's twin lion fists she did on Neji edited out the decoy jutsu shown.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2011)

Tsunade boob grab gif somebody


----------



## Vasco (Oct 13, 2011)

would someone point me in the direction of some sick kabuto gifs ? i'd rep ya
all but those from sasori's spy episodes would do
btw, is there a thread for first series' gifs?


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2011)

Some gifs from Ep. 232:


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some gifs from Ep. 232:



Taking these.
Hope I can rep you today.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> Some gifs from Ep. 232:



Tsunade         .


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you do a gif of Ino shaking her ass while asking for food (you can do whatever joke you want with it XD)

If you have time of course.


----------



## Nagiza (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can go watch it? I tried crunchyroll and youtube, but there's only promo's. :/


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Did it look like Ino and Sakura were going to kiss when they started 'arguing'...?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL TSUNADE.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 14, 2011)

Hinata avis from this new episode?


----------



## Louchan (Oct 14, 2011)

I made some GIFs of the Stalker-Hinata scene, now complete with an extra creepy smile and two choices of panting speed, for an FC. I thought I might as well share them here too. 







If anyone would like any text or something added to them, just tell me and I'll see what I can do. And my god, it's been a long time since I last posted my stuff in here.


----------



## Synn (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazing gifs as usual, Selva


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 14, 2011)

Selva can you post all of Hinata and Tsunade moments and Tenten and Hinata moments?


----------



## Kryptic (Oct 14, 2011)

screw itt i'll just ask you here >.< sorry for doub posting loll

could you make this:


with a light purple dotted border

and this:



with the same type of border?

thanks :33 x


----------



## C-No (Oct 17, 2011)

Louchan said:


> I made some GIFs of the Stalker-Hinata scene, now complete with an extra creepy smile and two choices of panting speed, for an FC. I thought I might as well share them here too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is Hinata doing?


----------



## Midaru (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the gifs you've made from this episode :33


----------



## Kage (Oct 17, 2011)

C-No said:


> What is Hinata doing?



_watching.  _          .


----------



## Louchan (Oct 19, 2011)

C-No said:


> What is Hinata doing?


Stalking Naruto.  I thought it was sorta creepy the way her shoulders moved, almost as if she was panting or wriggling in ecstasy.  If you look closely there's also a bit of sweat on her face.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 20, 2011)

C-No said:


> What is Hinata doing?





Kage said:


> _watching.  _          .



Now here's something that I have in common with Hinata. 



Louchan said:


> Stalking Naruto.



It's not like that--- It's called "appreciating the beautiful view".  It's not weird and everyone should do this daily to improve your mood and health.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2011)

Louchan said:


> Stalking Naruto.  I thought it was sorta creepy the way her shoulders moved, almost as if she was panting or wriggling in ecstasy.  If you look closely there's also a bit of sweat on her face.


Well, we can only imagine what she's doing with her other hand.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2011)

No gifs for the preview of next week's episode that everyone is talking about?

Lol at the above.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 21, 2011)

Someone for a gif from this scene during the episode 233 please?


From 1'51'' to 1'58'' if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Zorp (Oct 22, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Someone for a gif from this scene during the episode 233 please?
> 
> 
> From 1'51'' to 1'58'' if possible.
> ...





Sorry there are no borders.  Don't have PS.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## siyrean (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunako said:


>



you're wonderful


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 23, 2011)

^You know, this scene actually makes me wonder about the current relationship between Sakura and Hinata. Sakura knows that Hinata loves Naruto, Hinata must have heard Kiba commenting about Sakura confessing her feelings towards Naruto...............

CAT FIGHT! 



Selva said:


> Heck, I'd do the same if I were her



 EXACTLY! I'd make this a daily occurrence, photographing and filming wherever he goes, zooming and snapping extra photos whenever he's taking a bath, naked...soaping his smooth skin....beads of water running down his tanned body...................



Btw:



"Nnnngh--I'm almost cummin--who interrupted me there?!"


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahah thank you. Gai's face


----------



## Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Can someone please make a gif of Naruto Shippuuden episode 137 from 19:20 to 19:40? ( the time is of the episode with opening ) Shorten it to 19:30 if its too long..


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 23, 2011)

Hinata fighting sakura for narutos love would be out of character. she would be happy for naruto no matter who he chooses.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 23, 2011)

^Lol. Haven't you ever wonder the meaning of "don't take seriously, I'm just joking" thing?

Let's not start a debate here, this is just a Shippudden gifs thread.


----------



## xawiahn (Oct 25, 2011)

made 2 gifs (first time making gifs from a video)


*Spoiler*: __ 








Same as before but slower


Slow one and cropped (to remove the logos)


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)

From ep. 234


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Mochi (Oct 27, 2011)

Selva said:


> From ep. 234



That reminds me of a certain Kage 


So many Temari gifs ... I love you! 

I'm gonna take this okay?


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 27, 2011)

Luv u 2 Selva 

Can you make a gif from 14'29'' to 14'35''? Just one more please...


----------



## Epyon (Oct 28, 2011)

Could I get an avy sized gif of when Shikamaru is describing Temari while the camera pans up to her angry face?


----------



## Miranger (Oct 28, 2011)

not cool


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 10, 2011)

Can anyone make me a 150x150 Hinata gif avi of the newest episode (The part where Hinata blushes in the bath after she hears screaming from the boys bath)?  Pretty please.

// I mean this part

free gay hispanic porn videos


----------



## Varrior (Nov 15, 2011)

Can anyone make avatar Naruto Rikuudo mode in the Ending of anime ?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 25, 2011)

All gif creators disappeared?
O_O

I want gifs from the latest anime episodes T_T
Will rep.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 26, 2011)

Not all the GIF makers are gone .





Want a gif just make a request but also give me the episode #.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Luv u 2 Selva
> 
> Can you make a gif from 14'29'' to 14'35''? Just one more please...



Here you go,




Kαrin said:


> Can anyone make me a 150x150 Hinata gif avi of the newest episode (The part where Hinata blushes in the bath after she hears screaming from the boys bath)?  Pretty please.
> 
> // I mean this part
> 
> louboutin



There was 2 parts so I couldn't pick 1 .




^ I think this 1 is cute 
Sorry for the double post also.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 26, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> Not all the GIF makers are gone .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Episode 237.

All gifs you can create... that episode is full of TenTen's awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Fullazare (Nov 26, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> Here you go,


It was a request I made about the episode 234.
Same period : from 14'29'' to 14'35''.

Thank you! I'll give you rep.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 26, 2011)

No problem man , love working with photoshop and my other tools . 












If you want more I got more lol .
TenTen is so cute xDD, she works her butt off lol.
One of them messed up lol, fixing it now.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 27, 2011)

TenTen why so cute?


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 27, 2011)

I KNOW! Shes sooo cute, I just want to hug her


----------



## ryz (Nov 27, 2011)

TenTen doing the kittykat thing (like after being thrown from the bar or the gamblers' den)

Also, Her reaction to being told about Tsunade's...big tracts of land


----------



## Zorp (Nov 27, 2011)

^


----------



## FearTear (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't be so sad Tenten, your chest is still bigger than Sakura's


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 28, 2011)

I absolutely love them all!!!!!!
How about some gifs of the Gai vs. TenTen scenes?

The animation was great.


----------



## Zorp (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TenTen vs. Guy_


----------



## Zorp (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Just a few more_


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 30, 2011)

I like you A LOT!!!!!!


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

Anybody have any badass Shippuden Sasuke gifs I can use for my sig? Rep and credit will be provided.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 30, 2011)

Vice said:


> Anybody have any badass Shippuden Sasuke gifs I can use for my sig? Rep and credit will be provided.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 30, 2011)

LMFAOOO! OMG Niku that was so funny... Vice do one want some of the recent ones from the danzo arc or itachi arc.


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

Itachi arc            .


----------



## Scizor (Nov 30, 2011)

Some gifs I made yesterday:


​
Rep & cred if taking, please.


----------



## Fullazare (Nov 30, 2011)

Zorp said:


> *Spoiler*: _TenTen vs. Guy_


DAT gif


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 30, 2011)

Vice said:


> Itachi arc            .




*Spoiler*: __ 


















I'll upload more tomorrow if you want more.


----------



## Vice (Dec 1, 2011)

Those... are all of Itachi. I requested Sasuke. 

Appreciate the effort though.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 1, 2011)

Vice said:


> Those... are all of Itachi. I requested Sasuke.
> 
> Appreciate the effort though.




Here you go, some more, and sorry about that last bunch. 


*Spoiler*: __ 























EDIT:

Heres a gif from the newest episode.


----------



## Vice (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 1, 2011)

Can anyone make gifs of Naruto vs Sai?


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 1, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can anyone make gifs of Naruto vs Sai?



Here yah' go 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you, but why are they so fast?


----------



## KeiKurono (Dec 1, 2011)

can someone make a gif of sai drawing team7 at the end of the episode? :3


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 1, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Thank you, but why are they so fast?



to reduce mb or size of the gif instead of resizing the image. To me some of them went to slow being "normal speed". I can always slow it down though.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, it was just a question, not a request.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll take it in consideration though next gifs


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 3, 2011)

KeiKurono said:


> can someone make a gif of sai drawing team7 at the end of the episode? :3



Here yah go 

*Spoiler*: __ 












These go to fast, but oh well, might fix them. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KeiKurono (Dec 4, 2011)

thank you :3


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 4, 2011)

love the 4 of them painting


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 8, 2011)

Ino is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2011)

Inos dad.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 8, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> Ino is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Could make it a bit slower?


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 8, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> Could make it a bit slower?



Heres the orginal paced one.


----------



## Mochi (Dec 11, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> Heres the orginal paced one.



Thank you. Gonna take it


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 11, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> Thank you. Gonna take it



Have fun (:


----------



## LilacInk (Dec 17, 2011)

is it possible if someone made a gif of Itachi where he cries in episode 142 please! =^^=


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 17, 2011)

LilacInk said:


> is it possible if someone made a gif of Itachi where he cries in episode 142 please! =^^=



EDIT:
Heres a better one.


----------



## Forces (Dec 17, 2011)

Can someone please make the one when it starts raining in episode 137 because of Sasuke's Kirin? Can it last from when it starts raining to the lightning lighting Sasuke's face?


----------



## Boob (Dec 17, 2011)

This one? 



+ Itachi


----------



## Forces (Dec 17, 2011)

Sasukes said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> + Itachi



Removed or deleted


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Removed or deleted


----------



## LilacInk (Dec 17, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> EDIT:
> Heres a better one.



yay! thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 17, 2011)

LilacInk said:


> yay! thank you thank you thank you!!!!



No problem, I love doing stuff with itachi, he was one of my favorites, to bad he died from sasuke :/


----------



## LilacInk (Dec 17, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> No problem, I love doing stuff with itachi, he was one of my favorites, to bad he died from sasuke :/



ugh i kno! i was so sad, i kno Itachi was gonna die eventually cause he was seriously ill 
but sasuke never really killed him, he just overworked him


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 17, 2011)

LilacInk said:


> ugh i kno! i was so sad, i kno Itachi was gonna die eventually cause he was seriously ill
> but sasuke never really killed him, he just overworked him



I know! If he wasn't sick, he would of not died.


----------



## LilacInk (Dec 17, 2011)

exactly!
he would've injured Sasuke but not kill him cause he cares for his little brother and stuff 

and sasuke didn't defeat deidara, he blew himself up! just saying ^^;


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah Itachi sacificed everything for . Hopefully Sasuke realizes all of this.


----------



## Boob (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Removed or deleted


----------



## LilacInk (Dec 18, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> Yeah Itachi sacificed everything for . Hopefully Sasuke realizes all of this.



me too! I mean all that work wasted, the least Sasuke could do is realize this and try to find a reason for loving the village as much as Itachi did


----------



## Forces (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, something like that! Thanks, too bad I have no rep power.

EDIT: Thanks at Narutogifmaker too.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 18, 2011)

Tsunade is such a perv 

EDIT: I noticed my GIF go super fast on Firefox but on IE they are slower. Weird.


----------



## KeiKurono (Dec 19, 2011)

is it possible to make this one bigger?


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 19, 2011)

KeiKurono said:


> is it possible to make this one bigger?


----------



## Enigma (Dec 19, 2011)

Did Selva stop making gifs or something?


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe Selva stopped coming to the Kononah TV forum. I think you can find Selva in the manga section.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 20, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> I believe Selva stopped coming to the Kononah TV forum. I think you can find Selva in the manga section.


I think she's just waiting the new arc...


----------



## Vice (Dec 20, 2011)

Requesting some Gaara stuff please.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 20, 2011)

Any episode recommendations?


----------



## Vice (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm honestly not all that caught up with Shippuden, however if you have any from his fight with Kimimaro that would be awesome.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 20, 2011)

Vice said:


> Requesting some Gaara stuff please.



Episode 203 Shippuden 

*Spoiler*: __ 













Episode 126 Naruto

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 20, 2011)

These were the extra since 10 imgs per post -_-;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive everyone. You're so awesome 
I need to update the first page though (been saying this for almost 6 months now but I'm too lazy ).


Enigma said:


> Did Selva stop making gifs or something?


Never  just haven't been keeping up with the latest fillers but I'll be back (hopefully) when canon returns on Jan.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> Thanks for keeping this thread alive everyone. You're so awesome
> I need to update the first page though (been saying this for almost 6 months now but I'm too lazy ).
> 
> Never  just haven't been keeping up with the latest fillers but I'll be back (hopefully) when canon returns on Jan.



You should watch episode 241.. sooo funny ;D


----------



## Olympian (Dec 22, 2011)

God, this was ages ago, but did anyone ever made a GIF of the 12 guardians filler arc, when younger Asuma is waiting and blows off a candle to attack someone in a room?

How about the young Asuma x young Kazuma clash that ends in a flash?

That was badass.


----------



## Selva (Dec 22, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> You should watch episode 241.. sooo funny ;D


I did and it was cute 

Made some gifs from the new eppie :3

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 241_


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> I did and it was cute
> 
> Made some gifs from the new eppie :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 241_


Oh my... :amazed
It's definitely a humiliating filler arc for this poor Maito Ga?... 

But thank you Selva, great gifs, as always.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 22, 2011)

Olympian said:


> God, this was ages ago, but did anyone ever made a GIF of the 12 guardians filler arc, when younger Asuma is waiting and blows off a candle to attack someone in a room?
> 
> How about the young Asuma x young Kazuma clash that ends in a flash?
> 
> That was badass.



Do you remember what episode that was?


----------



## timmysblood (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey selva can you make your second last gif avatar sized? I've tried doing it in flash but as you can see the quality is pretty bad , thanks a lot


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 22, 2011)

timmysblood said:


> Hey selva can you make your second last gif avatar sized? I've tried doing it in flash but as you can see the quality is pretty bad , thanks a lot





I don't know the exact size you want so.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 23, 2011)

Selva said:


> I did and it was cute
> 
> Made some gifs from the new eppie
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 241_



BWAHAHAHA, THE EPISODE!!!!!!! GREAT GIFS AS USUAL, SELVA.


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Fullazare and Aiku  glad you liked them.


timmysblood said:


> Hey selva can you make your second last gif avatar sized? I've tried doing it in flash but as you can see the quality is pretty bad , thanks a lot






NarutoGIFmker said:


> I don't know the exact size you want so.


The size for senior avatars should be 150x150 and not bigger than 341 KB :3


----------



## Enigma (Dec 23, 2011)

Selva said:


> Never  just haven't been keeping up with the latest fillers but I'll be back (hopefully) when canon returns on Jan.



Awesome! I'm so behind on Shippuden it's unbelievable. Haven't made any gifs in months.

If the anime starts being awesome, I may just join you again


----------



## Oturan (Dec 23, 2011)

Selva said:


> I did and it was cute
> 
> Made some gifs from the new eppie :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 241_



can I hold onto this one? 

anyone have any avatar gifs of Gai


----------



## Olympian (Dec 24, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> Do you remember what episode that was?





Started with episode 58, but i don`t recall if that scene was in that ep or the next one. I would bet the next one though, since the first was about team 7 meeting Chiriku in the Fire temple.

But ahead catching Paul's word as this World Cup

I had almost forgot the great bit in the intro of Asuma and Kazuma. If you could there would be 3 cool scenes to catch on:

AsumaXKazuma intro animation,
That Asuma scene i mentioned where he blows off a candle and attacks someone
Chiriku briefly bitching Kazuku and Hidan with the 1000 arms technique


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 24, 2011)

Olympian said:


> Started with episode 58, but i don`t recall if that scene was in that ep or the next one. I would bet the next one though, since the first was about team 7 meeting Chiriku in the Fire temple.
> 
> But ahead catching Paul's word as this World Cup
> 
> ...


*
AsumaXKazuma intro animation*


Could not find the scene with Asuma.

*Chiriku briefly bitching Kazuku and Hidan with the 1000 arms*

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Continued on next post.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 24, 2011)

*Chiriku briefly bitching Kazuku and Hidan with the 1000 arms technique Continued*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Olympian (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you XD

I am going to see if i can find that Asuma scene in some tube video to link back at you. Is it possible to make that AsumaxKazuma bit into avatar size?


----------



## Selva (Jan 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 243_


----------



## Selva (Jan 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _New ED_ 


























I'll probably make more tonight.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 5, 2012)

*Thanx Selva, Shingo Yamashita did awesome job on the new ending*


----------



## Selva (Jan 5, 2012)

^ you're welcome XD

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 243_


----------



## Selva (Jan 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 243_


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 5, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _New ED_



lovely  will tag this one


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 5, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _New ED_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New ED


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 5, 2012)

One more from the new ED... My personal favourite with the Torii gates falling down around Naruto:


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 5, 2012)

Selva rules the world. Thank you for these fantastic gifs.


----------



## Kage (Jan 5, 2012)

avy of this plz selva


----------



## Aiku (Jan 5, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THE AMAZING GIFS, SELVA!!!!!!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome gifs, Selva


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you guys, glad you liked the gifs <3


Kage said:


> avy of this plz selva /ano




I made a couple of avatars if someone wants XD


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2012)

Selva said:


> Thank you guys, glad you liked the gifs <3
> 
> 
> 
> I made a couple of avatars if someone wants XD



excellent. mine.

thank you


----------



## Pagatcha (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you Selva!


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jan 6, 2012)

awesome selva


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Jan 6, 2012)

I was able to make one earlier.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 7, 2012)

Taking this one. Thanks <3


----------



## Selva (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 244_


----------



## Selva (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 244_


----------



## Selva (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 244_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job Selva!!!!!


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 12, 2012)

Great gifs Selva, thank you.
And next week will be awesome.


----------



## LilacInk (Jan 12, 2012)

Selva u are the bossssssss!!!! Took a few avatars <3


----------



## BUUUU (Jan 12, 2012)

great job, selva samapek


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 12, 2012)

Selva, will you make any gifs of the NaruSaku in the OP (or ED)?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Selva, could you expand the Raikage severing horn gif to show it flying off?


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Selva, will you make any gifs of the NaruSaku in the OP (or ED)?


There's NarSaku in the op/ed? O_o
anyway, I already made gifs of both the op and the ed. Posted them a couple of pages back (don't remember which pages exactly, sorry >.<)



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hey Selva, could you expand the Raikage severing horn gif to show it flying off?


----------



## Miranger (Jan 13, 2012)

this had me in tears


----------



## calimike (Jan 16, 2012)

Miranger said:


> this had me in tears



It's Ōendan (Japanese All-Male Cheer Squad)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwXmO-hlFug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXDesperateDarkShadowsXx (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't wait for the new episode gifs, they will be epic.
And next episode will be great! Finally seeing Kushina after all this time. :'D


----------



## Selva (Jan 19, 2012)

Just some gifs here and there. Didn't feel like gif-ing the whole episode.

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 245_


----------



## Selva (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 245_


----------



## Sera (Jan 19, 2012)

Selva, can I have a GIF of Kushina at the end of next week's preview please?


----------



## Selva (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _preview_


----------



## Sera (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 19, 2012)

Great gifs Selva, thank you.
I can't give you positive rep right now, but i'll do it as soon as I can.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Jan 19, 2012)

Some gifs I made, nothing special compared to Selva's.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 20, 2012)

although Blood Prison has much more fanservice than this episode


----------



## Aiku (Jan 23, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THE AMAZING GIFS, SELVA!!!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat Selva.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome job Selva


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

I skipped all of the Kyuubi parts and jumped right into Kushina, Minato and Naruto XD I'll make some gifs of the fight tonight ^^

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_ 






















rotfl


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_ 












I'm sorry, but I'm dawwing so hard at this


----------



## Kage (Jan 26, 2012)

fffffffffffffffffffuuuuu so cute


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, Selva! Can I add these to the FC?


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure, you can take them all


----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you make a Senior avy for when Kushina smiles at Minato during this scene? 
[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva, you are awesome 


Naruto  pek


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you make an ava with this one please? 


taking this as well: 
 <3


----------



## mayumi (Jan 26, 2012)

this gif, i can't with this gif. please let me take it




can you also do the one where kushina says "i love you" and then points to naruto?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Can you make a Senior avy for when Kushina smiles at Minato during this scene?
> [sp]
> [/sp]



Also taking this gif if you don't mind.


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. :33 I added them to the front page.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 26, 2012)

C'mon why no one has made a gif of the most awesome part of the episode: Naruto tossing Kyuubi like a doll.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jan 26, 2012)

Made some gifs of the Kyuubi parts: 


*Spoiler*: _246_


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 26, 2012)

Why so bad video quality?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 26, 2012)

There are so many great moments from this episode. Don't know which one I want to put in my sig.


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

So, I made lots of avas lol  take if you want 





​


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

That's it from me, see you next week ^^​


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​



taking these. thanks <3


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm going to take this ..


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG Taking these ones


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm going to take this .. thanks..


----------



## Kage (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva said:


>



all ur nardo belong to me.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _talking about red-haired Nardos..._


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

^ omnomnom sexy nardo is sexy 


♥Red♥ said:


> i'm going to take this .. thanks..


Sure bb


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 26, 2012)

Kage said:


> all ur nardo belong to me.



HOW COULD YOU KAGE I WAS GOING TO WEAR THAT ONE 

Also ummm Selva could you make an avatar of the part where his eye changes color?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, what cute gifs of Naruto and fam!


----------



## Kage (Jan 26, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> HOW COULD YOU KAGE I WAS GOING TO WEAR THAT ONE
> 
> Also ummm Selva could you make an avatar of the part where his eye changes color?



WELL YOU PICKED *THREE* OTHERS TOO SO HOW WAS I SUPPOSE TO KNOW WHICH ONE YOU WERE GOING TO USE FIRST?!


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

@ benz, this one?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 26, 2012)

Kage said:


> WELL YOU PICKED *THREE* OTHERS TOO SO HOW WAS I SUPPOSE TO KNOW WHICH ONE YOU WERE GOING TO USE FIRST?!



YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN IT IN MY HEART

I THOUGHT MOTHERS KNEW EVERYTHING 



Selva said:


> @ benz, this one?



YESSSSSS 
I LOVE YOU
THANKS SO MUCH <3


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva said:


> So, I made lots of avas lol  take if you want
> 
> 
> ​





Selva said:


> ​





Selva said:


> That's it from me, see you next week ^^​



Thank you so much, Selva!


----------



## Mochi (Jan 26, 2012)

OH SELVA I LOVE YOU 

IF ONLY I HAD THE TIME TO WATHC THIS GLORY EPISODE!!


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva, your avatars and gifs are all so amazing  A pity I can't rep you anymore


----------



## shoujo (Jan 26, 2012)

_Kushina is so cute in this episode 
I see they switched & used her Manga colors_


----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 26, 2012)

Selva president for 2012 !! 


*Spoiler*: __ 







This is soooooo sweeeet


----------



## calimike (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Can you make a Senior avy for when Kushina smiles at Minato during this scene?
> [sp]
> [/sp]



Remind me of E.T. movie - boy and alien ride bicycle is flying over shine moon 


Remind me of DN Angel's cute boy named Daisuke Niwa


----------



## Aiku (Jan 27, 2012)

SELVA, I THINK I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Selva (Jan 27, 2012)

aww thank you guys, glad you liked the gifs ^^

Ok, these aren't from the new episode, they're from the intro of the new Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation. It was released 2 days ago and I just found out about it now ^_^; it has nice animation so I made some gifs from it


----------



## Selva (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Selva (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fourangers (Jan 27, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Sera (Jan 27, 2012)

Taking! :33


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 27, 2012)

Taking this.  Reps.

Also, would it be possible to get a avy showing the closeup of Pain's face?


----------



## Selva (Jan 27, 2012)

Sure


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 27, 2012)

Selva said:


> Sure



Tank you veddy much!


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Jan 27, 2012)

Selva said:


> aww thank you guys, glad you liked the gifs ^^
> 
> Ok, these aren't from the new episode, they're from the intro of the new Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation. It was released 2 days ago and I just found out about it now ^_^; it has nice animation so I made some gifs from it :



I didn't take that one afterall, but I want this one  thank you for making such epic signatures :33.damn I can't rep you 


edit:your ava is so badass


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 27, 2012)

Perfect.
Jiraiya, we miss you so much.


----------



## G (Jan 27, 2012)

can you make this 150x150 and end it just before Deidara looks at Naruto?


----------



## Olympian (Jan 27, 2012)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> *
> AsumaXKazuma intro animation*



Sorry for being away. How you turn this into a sig?


----------



## Selva (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you guys  glad you liked the gifs 


G said:


> can you make this 150x150 and end it just before Deidara looks at Naruto? /ano


----------



## G (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone make me a funny Killer bee one for my avatar?


----------



## Mikon (Jan 28, 2012)

what episodes are these gifs from? Selva? their animation is different.


----------



## Fullazare (Jan 28, 2012)

Mikon said:


> what episodes are these gifs from? Selva? their animation is different.


You just watched the gifs without reading the message before ? 


			
				Selva said:
			
		

> they're from the intro of the new Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation. It was released 2 days ago and I just found out about it now ^_^; it has nice animation so I made some gifs from it


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2012)

Selva said:


> aww thank you guys, glad you liked the gifs ^^
> 
> Ok, these aren't from the new episode, they're from the intro of the new Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation. It was released 2 days ago and I just found out about it now ^_^; it has nice animation so I made some gifs from it


Can you link us to where you got this I'd like to watch it please.


----------



## fortysix (Jan 28, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can you link us to where you got this I'd like to watch it please.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDdHJBNRUGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Summers (Jan 28, 2012)

fortysix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDdHJBNRUGc[/YOUTUBE]



If only the anime was like the games.


----------



## fortysix (Jan 28, 2012)

summers said:


> If only the anime was like the games.



Why, the animation in the intro isn't that much better than the anime, in fact in some parts it was actually worse


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jan 28, 2012)

Did anyone see what i said?

Anyone make me a funny Killer bee one for my avatar pretty please with cherrys on top. I asked months ago and still no one made one for me


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 29, 2012)

Selva can you make a gif of that scene with Naruto tossing Kyuubi by his tail? And maybe do it for size of signature.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like, but I never use sigs. would it be possible to get it cropped to 150 x 150?


----------



## FrayedThread (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG.OMFG
I need this game.

Awesome gifs 
May seem like a stupid question, but what do you use to make them?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 30, 2012)

thank you, Selva


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (Jan 30, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 246_



Best. Gif. Ever.  I must have it.  Thanks!


----------



## shoujo (Feb 1, 2012)

Taking , Rep & Credit


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's couple from 247:









Also 150x150 avatar:


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2012)

nice .......


----------



## mayumi (Feb 2, 2012)

^ gawd if she was that cute with sasuke. can you imagine the cuteness level if kushina lived with baby naruto.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can we get some gifs from the battle, Selva? or Muux?


----------



## Selva (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry for the wait guys >_____<

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 247_


----------



## Selva (Feb 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 247_


----------



## Selva (Feb 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 247_


----------



## Selva (Feb 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _preview_ 














Some avas:


----------



## Selva (Feb 2, 2012)

Baby Sasuke


----------



## Sera (Feb 2, 2012)

Taking this avatar. Thanks for the gifs, Selva!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 2, 2012)

From the game intro...
May a have a signature of the K12 eating toguether? and an ava only from the Neji/TenTen part?

I'll rep ^^


----------



## shoujo (Feb 2, 2012)

Selva said:


> Baby Sasuke



I can see why Kushina thought he was a girl XD

He's just so dang cute 

Can you make these junior sized?!


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 2, 2012)

god I hate sasuke so much, but he's actually cute as a baby. I love babies too much...


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Feb 2, 2012)

*Baby Sasuke!!!*  

I want him , I want him he sooooo damn cute


----------



## Chibason (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Selva, or any of you other epic Gif makers.... Would someone mind making a few of Tobi please?


----------



## Aiku (Feb 3, 2012)

BABY SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SELVA, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please.

I'll post these in the Giveaways thread too, so if anyone wants any, please claim the ones you want here or in the giveaways thread.



Chibason said:


> Hey Selva, or any of you other epic Gif makers.... Would someone mind making a few of Tobi please?




​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm taking this pek.thx Selva


----------



## Chibason (Feb 3, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



I'm taking these Scizor, Thank you!! I'll rep in a little bit when I'm no longer 24'd, and I'll credit you once I wear it!


----------



## Selva (Feb 3, 2012)

shoujo said:


> I can see why Kushina thought he was a girl XD
> 
> He's just so dang cute
> 
> Can you make these junior sized?!


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 3, 2012)

Selva said:


> Some avas:



Taking this one :33.


----------



## rob3rt (Feb 3, 2012)

i like this one


----------



## Kronin (Feb 5, 2012)

Baby Sasuke is really too cute


----------



## shoujo (Feb 5, 2012)

Selva said:


>



Ah!!! Thank you thank you pek


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 9, 2012)

For the love of all that is holy
Someone please make a gif of Tobi trying to be Muhammad Ali in episode 248 while I'm out today


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Feb 9, 2012)

Waiting for the "Minato owning Tobi with Rasengan" Gif


----------



## Sorin (Feb 9, 2012)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Waiting for the "Minato owning Tobi with Rasengan" Gif



More like the "Minato dunking on Tobi" gif.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah man I'm so excited for 248 & 249's gifs.


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's Minato styling on Tobi 









I'm sorry, but these are probably the only gifs I'll be making today. Maybe more tomorrow >____<


----------



## Sorin (Feb 9, 2012)

^


----------



## Kage (Feb 9, 2012)

permission to squeal like a fangirl for and ask for avy's of minato...


----------



## Epyon (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 9, 2012)

I just made them


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

Yondaime is great and all, but where are the Kyuubi gifs? I was expecting lots of Kyuubi goodness in the thread this week.


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 248_


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 248_


----------



## Combine (Feb 9, 2012)

Would love a gif of Tobi's hand falling off. That was actually quite gruesomely animated (effectively well).

Wow Selva, you did awesome capturing that ep in gifs!


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 248_


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

Some avas:


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

Episode 249 is gonna have to wait for... tomorrow or something. Too tired right now


----------



## Kage (Feb 9, 2012)

*saves all minato avys*

thank you selva!


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like I've been ignored. 

But I did get the gifs I want by coincidence.


----------



## Miranger (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Fullazare (Feb 9, 2012)

Selva > I can't give you rep right now, but you did awesome work.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 9, 2012)

Kage said:


> *saves all minato avys*
> 
> thank you selva!



Same Here 

great work Selva


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Selva > I can't give you rep right now, but you did awesome work. <3





Kage said:


> *saves all minato avys*
> 
> thank you selva!


np. Glad you liked them ^^


Minato Namikaze. said:


> Same Here
> 
> great work Selva


Thanks ^^ the ava isn't working for you cause you're still a junior member btw. I'll edit the size for you tomorrow cause I'm going to bed right now >__<



Luiz said:


> Looks like I've been ignored.
> 
> But I did get the gifs I want by coincidence.


You say you were ignored, but you got the gifs you wanted, then you say it's by coincidence.
not sure what that means but whatever.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

I love my new set. :33



Selva said:


> np. Glad you liked them ^^
> 
> 
> You say you were ignored, but you got the gifs you wanted, then you say it's by coincidence.
> not sure what that means but whatever.



It means I thought there would be a reply. But nevermind that.


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2012)

A reply for what? Did I have to quote your comment then post all the Kyuubi gifs as a reply? 
I don't do that. people post requests here but I post all the gifs together in one post then you guys can take whatever you like. I'm not going to divide the gifs into replies for every request here. it's gonna take ages to do that :3


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

I see.


----------



## IceManK (Feb 9, 2012)

Selva, you are my new love 
Tnx for the epic gifs


----------



## Combine (Feb 9, 2012)

Selva is Awesome = Awesome is Selva


----------



## Aiku (Feb 10, 2012)

THANK YOU, SELVA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 10, 2012)

repped, thanks for the gif set


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Any chance of the gif of Minato putting on his coat much prefer it start from him opening the closet .


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Feb 10, 2012)

Selva I'm taking this ,thanks for the great work


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 249_


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 249_


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 249_ 










Some avas:


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Danzio (Feb 10, 2012)

I take these two:







Great job. Btw, can you make an avi with Hiruzen smoking?

Edit: My avatar is not animated.Is it too big or is it on my end?


----------



## Minato4Namikaze (Feb 10, 2012)

Can anyone make some itachi or even sasuke's mangekyo avi but to be 100x100 and 25 kb big


----------



## Jesus (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks Selva  now I need to actually watch the eps


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2012)

Selva.  Is there anyway you could edit the Word Markings on Minato's Kunai by changing it to "SWAG" in this gif?


----------



## shoujo (Feb 10, 2012)

Minato was such a bad a** XD too bad he had to die


----------



## Dorzium (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you think you could do an avy of Tobi's boxing jig?


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I also use this Selva?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 11, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Do you think you could do an avy of Tobi's boxing jig?


I second this motion 

Great gifs Selva, btw
Dat mother/son hug


----------



## Chibason (Feb 11, 2012)

Selva is amazing


----------



## Scizor (Feb 11, 2012)

*Ep. 248*







​
Rep and cred if taking, please.

I'll post these in the giveaways thread, too, so if anyone wants any, please claim what you want here or in the giveaways thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2012)

taking these thanks


----------



## Scizor (Feb 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> taking these thanks



Here, use this one as your avatar instead:



And it'll move


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Feb 11, 2012)

working on some effects for later releases.


----------



## Tres (Feb 11, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 249_



I'll use this one, thank you


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 11, 2012)

Epic Gifs! Thank you for making them Scizor.


----------



## lacey (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy shit...

Amazing gif work, all of you.


----------



## Danzio (Feb 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Here, use this one as your avatar instead:
> 
> And it'll move



Hey, since selva is missing could I get you to resize my avatar?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 15, 2012)

Danzio said:


> Hey, since selva is missing could I get you to resize my avatar?



I'm sorry, but I cannot simply take another member of this forum's work and resize it.

I'm afraid you'll have to message Selva so he can resize his own work.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2012)

recently started doing gifs again, don't mind the terribad style/quality, it's been since 2008 that i last made a gif from episodes lol
the first is tumblr-esque because i'm thinking of finally doing something with it -____-



made me think of




indecisive kisame is indecisive





edit: also my respect for gif makers went up by 1000 since i'm sure that making more than 10 of them is a fucking chore


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 16, 2012)

LOL thos are cute, Kenneth 
Love it!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 16, 2012)

Could someone please make a gif of the K12-frienship flash of this chapter?
Also an avatar of that same scene but with TenTen as main.

Will rep and give credit.


----------



## Kage (Feb 16, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> recently started doing gifs again, don't mind the terribad style/quality, it's been since 2008 that i last made a gif from episodes lol
> the first is tumblr-esque because i'm thinking of finally doing something with it -____-
> 
> 
> ...



seems appropriate.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please.

I'll post these in the giveaways thread, too, so you can claim the ones you want here or there.



LadyTenTen said:


> Could someone please make a gif of the K12-frienship flash of this chapter?
> Also an avatar of that same scene but with TenTen as main.
> 
> Will rep and give credit.




​
Rep and cred, please.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love to have flying Kisame GIF... will rep!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can there be a gif made of Naruto blitzing Kisame?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 17, 2012)

​
Rep and cred, please.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Aeon (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought I'd contribute a few gifs this week.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 17, 2012)

Can someone please make an avvie (and if it's not too much a sig also please) of sleeping Naruto? I will rep and cred .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 17, 2012)

How many MB's is the third gif, Aeon?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How many MB's is the third gif, Aeon?



The 3 sig gifs I posted are all under 1mb.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 17, 2012)

Jakeirako said:


> Can someone please make an avvie (and if it's not too much a sig also please) of sleeping Naruto? I will rep and cred .






it's so adorable i wonder why i didn't make it before...

edit: whoopsy daisy forgot you're not a senior member

here's the avy you can use


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Kenneth .


----------



## Schnarf (Feb 18, 2012)

These are pretty good.


----------



## charlo (Feb 22, 2012)

please resize this in 65.0kb


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

*for killerbee fans *


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## TGM (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy crap, what are those Killer Bee gifs from?!


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 23, 2012)

TGM said:


> Holy crap, what are those Killer Bee gifs from?!


I think animated content from the new game?
I remember reading something about KB's new rap single


----------



## gershwin (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my god, dat Killer Bee. Unexpected backing dancers


----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2012)

Where did you find the full video for the soundtrack?

Unless you have the game?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

What the...Killerbee raping...Naruto and Guy as background dancers...SASUKE AND KISAME AS...wha...what the fuck is this awesomeness


----------



## rebeci (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh nice, Killer B rapping.... Naruto as background dancer, ok
.... Gai to, figures...... and the Sauce, WTF is the SAUCE doing here?!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

TGM said:


> Holy crap, what are those Killer Bee gifs from?!



from new game .



Jessicα said:


> Where did you find the full video for the soundtrack?
> 
> Unless you have the game?



no , I haven't it


----------



## Kage (Feb 23, 2012)

i can't even begin...


----------



## Oturan (Feb 23, 2012)

can someone give me the video link of killer bee raping?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2012)

Bee is sick.

Bookmarking this page for potential set in the future .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2012)

These gifs are win. Mind if I take one?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

Oturan said:


> can someone give me the video link of killer bee raping?



Here


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> These gifs are win. Mind if I take one?



of course go ahead


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2012)

Bee...omfg.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 24, 2012)

OH MAN, THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! NARUTO, GAI, KISAME AS BACKGROUND DANCERS...INCLUDING SASUKE...I CAN'T HANDLE THIS MUCH AWESOMENESS!!!!!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't believe there is no itachi and kisame avi's from the new episode. 


If anyone makes some,I will rep and credit.


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 24, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> Here



*watches*

aeotihjeaojaeogjaeoijaeotyieajtoij 

*dies*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 24, 2012)

Could someone start making gifs of Madara vs Hashirama?


----------



## ZE (Feb 24, 2012)

Just made this one:


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

Kisame and sasuke just look.... so out of bloody place >_> hahahaha

btw, where is selva san?


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 24, 2012)

The video... There are no words... I died  It's magnificent!


----------



## FearTear (Feb 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> Just made this one:



Is it just me or do her boobs actually grow from frame to frame?


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2012)

^OH SHIT                .


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Is it just me or do her boobs actually grow from frame to frame?



They started large, bounced, and became larger.

Omfg.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 24, 2012)

Killer Bee gifs - LAWLZ


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat killerbee gif.

Priceless, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Is it just me or do her boobs actually grow from frame to frame?



Nah, she just squeezed them for a moment.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 25, 2012)

VoTE :ho

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gershwin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rob3rt (Feb 25, 2012)

lol nice


----------



## Nuuskis (Feb 25, 2012)

gershvin said:


>



I have to admit, these 3 gifs are best I have seen for some time, too bad these videos didn't gave any nice Tobi gifs. 

Btw, that 3rd gif with Madara walking to a sunset (like a real Clint Eastwood-style) would be better if you remove that picture fading away. Do that please so I can use it as my signature please. 

And could you make that 2nd gif to senior avatar size please? I hope this is not too much trouble for you.


----------



## Kishin3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

No 251 gifs?


----------



## gershwin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I have to admit, these 3 gifs are best I have seen for some time, too bad these videos didn't gave any nice Tobi gifs.
> 
> Btw, that 3rd gif with Madara walking to a sunset (like a real Clint Eastwood-style) would be better if you remove that picture fading away. Do that please so I can use it as my signature please.
> 
> And could you make that 2nd gif to senior avatar size please? I hope this is not too much trouble for you.



Sure 

Though its either cropped either compressed:


----------



## gershwin (Feb 25, 2012)

Itachi vs Kisame from the game

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nuuskis (Feb 25, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Sure
> 
> Though its either cropped either compressed:



Thanks alot mate! I love this set.  
I feel a little sad though, because that earlier Tobi with lightning-gif has been my favorite signature since like, forever. Time to pass it on.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 29, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Itachi vs Kisame from the game
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

lol is that Naruto, Sasuke, Kisame, Gai doing the dougie?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Feb 29, 2012)

lol Kileer bee is just too awesome


----------



## Olympian (Feb 29, 2012)

Was the Kunerai vs her dad exchange animated yet?


----------



## LilacInk (Feb 29, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Itachi vs Kisame from the game
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Awesome!!!! Taking all of them


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

ZE said:


> Just made this one:



this could be done into a more flowed version, cause it is really slow.


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

-preview-



-omake-





And made this gif just because


----------



## Kage (Mar 1, 2012)

that omake looks adorable 

guess they are getting ready for springtime of youth?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 1, 2012)

Excellent gifs as always Selva!  I took a couple for my avatar and sig, but apparently can't rep you again yet, but I will as soon as I can  : )


----------



## drakul (Mar 1, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Itachi vs Kisame from the game
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I will take 1 thanks


----------



## Burke (Mar 1, 2012)

I see a lack of origami grand canyon gifs


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 1, 2012)

I trust you don't mind if I use this as my avatar?
God dammit! I just last week got new super awesome set, but new episode reminded me why I like Tobi.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Ill ep you asap, some of this are really super awesome! I think I will use a couple of ones yeah!

And I am really looking forward to this scene


----------



## rebeci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks selva, those are great


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Zetsu is there so I shall take it 

EDIT: Can't rep, fucking rep system  



Selva said:


> And made this gif just because



One sick mind you got there


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 1, 2012)

Selva said:


> And made this gif just because


 AWESOME


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 1, 2012)

Think you can make this avatar size?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2012)

KABUTO GIFS PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Ana (Mar 1, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_



OMG taking :WOW


----------



## Schnarf (Mar 1, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_



Lol, these are hilarious.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 1, 2012)

Taking with rain trio pek



ShadowReij said:


> Think you can make this avatar size?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2012)

The way that snake appeared over his waist kinda looked like...    nevermind.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please.
I'll post these in the general giveaway's thread too, so if anyone wants any of these (to a max. of three like in the general giveaway's thread), you can claim the one(s) you want either here or in the general giveaway's thread.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> KABUTO GIFS PLEASE!!!!!!



​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## Selva (Mar 2, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> KABUTO GIFS PLEASE!!!!!!


If people would actually look before asking/posting...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 2, 2012)

Great GIFS! <3 I was way too annoyed with those flashback hijacking the episode. Now looking at those you guys made, those scenes were beautiful, could've been my favorite episode... 

Could've been...

EDIT: Mind making a smaller version of Kabuto's smirk? as long as it's less than 200kb  Not gonna use it here, but definitely gonna use it somewhere


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 2, 2012)

Must... decide... on what... to pick...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

I meant more Kabuto gifs


----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2012)

Question; I think you're the one that said you delete your Naruto episodes after making the gifs? Either way, is it still possible to have a just-Kushina version of this avatar? If not, that's totally fine, I was just curious.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 2, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Question; I think you're the one that said you delete your Naruto episodes after making the gifs? Either way, is it still possible to have a just-Kushina version of this avatar? If not, that's totally fine, I was just curious.


Only the GIF-Picture is required


----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2012)

Omfg. Thank you, so much.


----------



## Selva (Mar 3, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I meant more Kabuto gifs


And who ever told you this is a request thread darling? It's not. it's a thread for people to post gifs whenever they want to. We're not obligated to make any gifs whatsoever to you. Screaming in capslock "MOAR KABUTO GIFS" isn't a nice thing to say considering we're doing this out of our free time and you didn't even say a single thank you.
And yes. Look before you fucking post or ask. look in the previous pages for the previous episodes and you'll find loadshit of gifs for him. if you're too lazy to look for yourself, so why are you expecting anyone else to look for you? what a douche.
The ava you're wearing right now and scizor made for you is the exact same scene I already posted in the previous page but looks like you weren't even able to see it 
Thanks for the neg though. that was very cute.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 3, 2012)

So... can I have a smaller version (100x100 is fine) of the kabuto gif? I promise I will rep and give many thanks


----------



## Selva (Mar 3, 2012)

^ no need for rep or thanks. Both are less than 200 kb so take whichever you like:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 3, 2012)

Tha- Ok  I'll say it another way. I really appreciate it, you are the best.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

lol @ that frog gif.

Only in Naruto .


----------



## Aiku (Mar 4, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE GIFS, SELVA!!!!!!!!!! 



Selva said:


> And made this gif just because



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 4, 2012)

xD that frog costume~!!


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 4, 2012)

I find that gif more disturbing... 


Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 252_



And thank you again Selva for all these amazing gifs.


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2012)

Made some gifs from episode 251 cause I wasn't here when it aired and no gifs were made for it:

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 251_


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 251_


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 251_ 












Kisame T_____T


----------



## Scar (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Awesome gifs Selva I saved one of Kisame


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 6, 2012)

Ima saving all of these ones. Btw Am I the only one that found that kisame face awkward? I like when he puts his sword at the back but would be kickass if after that the scene - where he rolls his former master with his foot - happened, just because he looked like a bawss. 

Selva thank you very much for all of these gifts.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 8, 2012)

I got dibs on all the Konan avatars/sigs etc :WOW


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 8, 2012)

Can't wait for those new episode gifs


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 8, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ep. 251_



I haven't watched it yet and... Oh crap, there is pointless filler in it.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I haven't watched it yet and... Oh crap, there is pointless filler in it.



Kisame's story is not pointless and it's not filler


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 8, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Kisame's story is not pointless and it's not filler



It isn't Kisame's story.


----------



## Combine (Mar 8, 2012)

Konan gifs would be sweet.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 8, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please.
I'll post these in the general giveaway's thread too, so if anyone wants any of these (to a max. of three like in the general giveaway's thread), you can claim the one(s) you want either here or in the general giveaway's thread.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 8, 2012)

And on a slightly less serious note:




​
Rep and cred if taking, please.
I'll post these in the general giveaway's thread too, so if anyone wants any of these (to a max. of three like in the general giveaway's thread), you can claim the one(s) you want either here or in the general giveaway's thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice gifs Scizor.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh shi-


----------



## rebeci (Mar 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​



Haha, taking that one, please


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 9, 2012)

Could someone make a konan and yahiko icon please? 
Of when their nearly kissing.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 9, 2012)

^


----------



## FearTear (Mar 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It isn't Kisame's story.



What do you mean by that, it's a flashback about Kisame expanded from the manga, so it's Kisame's story


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2012)

can anybody create RS/juubi sig gifs from the ep?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2012)

vered said:


> can anybody create RS/juubi sig gifs from the ep?








​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Taking the Juubi one thanks.


----------



## vered (Mar 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



awesome thanks but can you add the part of the eye above RS head?the close up part.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^




THANK YOU. 


Oh and the file size of the icon is too big,So i can't wear it.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 10, 2012)

^ Oh sorry. I will lessen it.

edit:


this one should work


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2012)

vered said:


> awesome thanks but can you add the part of the eye above RS head?the close up part.



​
Rep (you already did) cred if taking, please


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^ Oh sorry. I will lessen it.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...





Its ok and thank you,That works. 
Awesome icon.  :33


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 10, 2012)

yahiko with sword?


----------



## Joker J (Mar 10, 2012)

May i have these two? I will rep.


and this too.


----------



## Fullazare (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate Scizor now. 
His gif signature seems to be a massive spoiler of a new ultimate jutsu from Naruto Storm Generations.
I totally ignored they include this in the game, and now I'm totally disgusted to discover this here, and not in the game I will play in three weeks.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2012)

could someone make gifs out of the scenes of yahiko with his sword plz?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2012)

ANYone? plz


----------



## gershwin (Mar 11, 2012)

This?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 11, 2012)

yes thank you


----------



## Aiku (Mar 15, 2012)

GREAT GIFS, SCIZOR!!!!!!! 



Scizor said:


> ​



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evelyn60 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I made three of Kisame, if you want them...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2012)

Chibi TenTen gifs from the Omake please!!!!!!!!!!!!
Avatar and sig.

Will give credit and rep.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 15, 2012)

i am yearning for some EPIC *Condor the Ninja Ostrich* Gifs

oh my god  best filler i have ever seen

especially the part where Naruto is being chased by those animals and *Condor *decides to make a run for his FREEDOM..... good lord im still laughing


----------



## Billie (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 254_ 



​


----------



## gershwin (Mar 15, 2012)

some from new ep

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please
I'll post these in the general giveaways thread too, so if anyone wants any of these, you can claim them either here or in the general giveaways thread.



jacamo said:


> i am yearning for some EPIC *Condor the Ninja Ostrich* Gifs
> 
> oh my god best filler i have ever seen
> 
> especially the part where Naruto is being chased by those animals and *Condor *decides to make a run for his FREEDOM..... good lord im still laughing




​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2012)

gershvin said:


> some from new ep
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking these... thank you ^^


----------



## Greekteo (Mar 15, 2012)

Can Someone please please make a condor avatar under 200kb??


----------



## gershwin (Mar 15, 2012)

*LadyTenTen*, take junior size


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 15, 2012)

Anymore Kabuto gifs?


Also, I have been waiting for this episode FOR EVA!!!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 254_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'm glad to see Deidara is back!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2012)

gershvin said:


> *LadyTenTen*, take junior size



Thank you again... you're the best.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



omg thanks a lot 

but could you possibly modify it for me? and make it slightly bigger?

i would love the Gif to start with Naruto being chased by those massive animals, you know just before Condor's "This is perfect" Epic face.... and then have the Gif continue as in the episode, one cut - no edit, ending with Condor running of into the ocean and blacking out (as you posted)

it basically starts from 10:50 and runs until 11:22 

i know its a lot to ask


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2012)

jacamo said:


> omg thanks a lot
> 
> but could you possibly modify it for me? and make it slightly bigger?
> 
> ...



That segment is way too long:
A Signature GIF's maximum size on NF is 1Mb, which (if you want a good quality GIF) is a segment of approximately 10 seconds max.

Anything over approx. 10 seconds will mean a drop in quality, meaning that a segment of 32 seconds is way too long to keep under 1Mb.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 16, 2012)

Shame that this episode didn't give any awesome Tobi-gif material with his new outfit.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Mar 16, 2012)

Who's kissing Naruto in that gif??


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

gershvin said:


> [/SPOILER]



OMG"! The ostritch is back?!?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shippuuden 254_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



White/black border please?​


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> Who's kissing Naruto in that gif??


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2012)

*@jacamo*

​
Rep (you already did) cred, please


----------



## Hydde (Mar 16, 2012)

Please i need a gif of the minute 10:08 when the penguin was buttraping the armadillo (but before the bird pops up)  plzz plzzz


----------



## Jad (Mar 17, 2012)

Erm. I uploaded a Avatar image, as you can see on the side, and it ain't animating, what the fudge >_>

It's a gif image, I repped the guy/girl who uploaded it, Gershvin.

Edit: nvm, Gershvin's avatar images were 150x150, not 100x100. I have no idea how other people are able to upload though with the gif animating.

Can someone explain?


----------



## gershwin (Mar 17, 2012)

Idk, had to work 

Try 125/125 then.


----------



## Billie (Mar 17, 2012)

Melodie said:


> White/black border please?​


----------



## jacamo (Mar 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *@jacamo*
> 
> ​
> Rep (you already did) cred, please



thanks man, will rep again when i can


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> Erm. I uploaded a Avatar image, as you can see on the side, and it ain't animating, what the fudge >_>
> 
> It's a gif image, I repped the guy/girl who uploaded it, Gershvin.
> 
> ...



Junior size avatar GIFs have to be 125x125 (or smaller) and under 100Kb for them to animate.



gershvin said:


> Idk, had to work
> 
> Try 125/125 then.



That one should work as it's 125x125 and under 100Kb.



jacamo said:


> thanks man, will rep again when i can



No problem and thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​


----------



## Aiku (Mar 19, 2012)

GREAT GIFS, EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnarf (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see the new ones you guys make.


----------



## soymartin (Mar 22, 2012)

Can anyone make a 140 x 140 avatar of tobi's new mask, please?


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2012)

taking this one.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 23, 2012)

A Kurotuschi gif would be most welcomed.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## gershwin (Mar 23, 2012)

New ep:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gershwin (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## G (Mar 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please


Taking these...
Can you make the sig longer so it goes to the part where Deidara explodes that clay bird?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 23, 2012)

gershvin said:
			
		

>



Hot dayum!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2012)

G said:


> Taking these...
> Can you make the sig longer so it goes to the part where Deidara explodes that clay bird?



​
Rep and cred, please


----------



## gershwin (Mar 24, 2012)

Lee


----------



## gershwin (Mar 29, 2012)

Some from new ep.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gershwin (Mar 29, 2012)

Also


----------



## rebeci (Mar 29, 2012)

I like this one. Love Neji's brotherly side


----------



## Mochi (Mar 29, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Some from new ep.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG TAKING!! 

I need to catch up with Naruto, thank God we have fillers.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

